# LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL CAR CLUB



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST CC/BC/PC FAMILY.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL CREW.


----------



## chale63

RIGHT ON WE GOT A FORM IN THE BIKE SEKTION.LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT.


----------



## chale63

1 BIG FAM.TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST CC/BC/PC FAMILY.
> View attachment 459391
> View attachment 459392
> View attachment 459393
> View attachment 459394
> View attachment 459395
> View attachment 459396
> View attachment 459397
> View attachment 459398
> View attachment 459399


----------



## mr.widow-maker

"NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST" IS IN DA HOUSE.


----------



## [email protected]

WE R GROWING LIL BY LIL. IE TO OC.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

nice


----------



## [email protected]

WE R HERE AND ARE GOING TO STAY GROWING BIGGER AND BETTER. 5 MONTHS ROLLING AND ARE STILL ON TOP OF THE GAME[QUOTE=mr.widow-maker;15345817]"NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST" IS IN DA HOUSE.[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected]

WATS YUP DREAMER. TTT U KOW HOW WE ROLL. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


dreamer1 said:


> nice


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> WATS YUP DREAMER. TTT U KOW HOW WE ROLL. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


U know it bro......


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> WE R HERE AND ARE GOING TO STAY GROWING BIGGER AND BETTER. 5 MONTHS ROLLING AND ARE STILL ON TOP OF THE GAME[QUOTE=mr.widow-maker;15345817]"NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST" IS IN DA HOUSE.


[/QUOTE]

I been wit the club for almost 3 months n look we r growing big hope by the end of the year we have more bikes then cars....LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If we work together and think positive it will happen. We r about 1 or 2 more to break even.LATINS FINEST BC/PCC TTMFTI been wit the club for almost 3 months n look we r growing big hope by the end of the year we have more bikes then cars....LOL[/QUOTE]


----------



## lowdude13

*TTT PAYSO BIKE COMMING OUT SOON .....*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right on.TTMFT


lowdude13 said:


> *TTT PAYSO BIKE COMMING OUT SOON .....*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELLO KITTY . ROLLIN SOON 2012


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HELLO KITTY . ROLLIN SOON 2012


Who's building the kitty bike!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

PURPLE HAZE...... Possibly have its new look done by TRAFFIC???? :dunno:


----------



## Joserios

mr.widow-maker said:


> "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST" IS IN DA HOUSE.


Bikes look good Widow, nothing but the finest bikes!!!!


----------



## Hattie94

I agree with you!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Not a bike.TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Who's building the kitty bike!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

One big fam that keeps growing


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST CC/BC/PC FAMILY.
> View attachment 459391
> View attachment 459392
> View attachment 459393
> View attachment 459394
> View attachment 459395
> View attachment 459396
> View attachment 459397
> View attachment 459398
> View attachment 459399


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night fam.TTT KEEP THOSE BIKES CLEAN AND READY FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Not a bike.TTT


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bump.TTMFT. LATINS FINEST BC AND PCC


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

KLICK ON THAT VIDEO THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

TTTMFT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> KLICK ON THAT VIDEO THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP PHILL


Lolophill13 said:


> TTTMFT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

ORALE!!!!!!!!!



Joserios said:


> Bikes look good Widow, nothing but the finest bikes!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS GOIN ON HATTIE. R U A SOLO IN THE IE


Hattie94 said:


> I agree with you!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. IS IT TIME FOR A BIKE BUILD FOR YOUR SON


Joserios said:


> Bikes look good Widow, nothing but the finest bikes!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: U R DOING A GOOD JOB KID!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK 4 THE BIKE CLUB!!!!! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. THANKS 4 THE BUMP


Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup: U R DOING A GOOD JOB KID!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK 4 THE BIKE CLUB!!!!! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning members. Were u all at


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vole familia how's everybody!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

About to hit it to skool. Late start today.playa


dreamer1 said:


> Q-vole familia how's everybody!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTT.


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING FAM. TTT LATINS FINEST BC/PCC TTMFT.


----------



## [email protected]

BASED OUT OF MORENO VALLEY,CA.. LATINS FINEST IE BC. IF U HAVE ANY Q'S HIT US YUP IN A PM OR POST ON OUR WALL. WE WOULD BE GLAD TO ANSWER THEM! TTT PROUD OWNER OF PURPLE HAZE.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow it.


[email protected] said:


> View attachment 459773
> BASED OUT OF MORENO VALLEY,CA.. LATINS FINEST IE BC. IF U HAVE ANY Q'S HIT US YUP IN A PM OR POST ON OUR WALL. WE WOULD BE GLAD TO ANSWER THEM! TTT PROUD OWNER OF PURPLE HAZE.


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING TO THE GUEST VIEWING. FELL FREE TO LEAVE ANY COMENTS.There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

[email protected]
mr.widow-maker+


----------



## [email protected]

R WE READY TO BUST OUT SOME SUPRIZES. MR.WIDOW-MAKER??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOT YET. SOON,VERY SOON


[email protected] said:


> R WE READY TO BUST OUT SOME SUPRIZES. MR.WIDOW-MAKER??


----------



## chale63

good morning fam. TTT LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## chale63

ARE THES PICS FROM SAT SHOW


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL CREW.
> View attachment 459411
> View attachment 459412
> View attachment 459413
> View attachment 459414
> View attachment 459415
> View attachment 459416
> View attachment 459417


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yes . Those r some of the bikes updated


chale63 said:


> ARE THES PICS FROM SAT SHOW


----------



## chale63

TTT. WAT HAPEN TO THE RES OF THE BIKES COMIN OUT


mr.widow-maker said:


> Yes . Those r some of the bikes updated


----------



## [email protected]

what happen to u,i should say


chale63 said:


> TTT. WAT HAPEN TO THE RES OF THE BIKES COMIN OUT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Soon


chale63 said:


> TTT. WAT HAPEN TO THE RES OF THE BIKES COMIN OUT


----------



## [email protected]

we got to keep some surprises for different occasions.


mr.widow-maker said:


> Soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


[email protected] said:


> we got to keep some surprises for different occasions.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PURPLE DICE ROLLIN SOON


----------



## [email protected]

hell yea


mr.widow-maker said:


> PURPLE DICE ROLLIN SOON
> View attachment 459797


----------



## [email protected]

see u guys soon,gtg


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT.


[email protected] said:


> see u guys soon,gtg


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEE U GUYS LATER


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looking good kid's keep up the good work and THE GRADES TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow it mr.grizzly. TTMFT "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST"


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Looking good kid's keep up the good work and THE GRADES TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT KIDS,KEEP IT UP. WE GOT ALOT IN STORE FOR THIS YEAR. NEW BIKES,NEW MEMBERS,NEW EVERYTHING. TTMFT LATINS FINEST IE BC.


----------



## Lolophill13

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. WATS YUP PHILL


Lolophill13 said:


> LOOKING GOOD


----------



## chale63

WAT YUP EVERYONE.HOP YOU R ALL HAVING A FINEST DAY.:x:


----------



## chale63

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> Soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow it. FINEST WAY OR NO WAY


chale63 said:


> WAT YUP EVERYONE.HOP YOU R ALL HAVING A FINEST DAY.:x:


----------



## chale63

:h5:


mr.widow-maker said:


> U kow it. FINEST WAY OR NO WAY


----------



## chale63

LATINS FINEST BC AND CC SHOUTED OUT IN THIS BRODCAST.[video]http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/21436722[/video]


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Finaly gettig our name out.TTT


chale63 said:


> LATINS FINEST BC AND CC SHOUTED OUT IN THIS BRODCAST.[video]http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/21436722[/video]


----------



## [email protected]

DID U EVER CALL THAT GUY TO BE IN THAT MAGAZINE ISSUE? 


mr.widow-maker said:


> Finaly gettig our name out.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yes i talked to him to day. I told him about sat at the park we would be there but hes goin to be shooting another club ,but to keep him informed


[email protected] said:


> DID U EVER CALL THAT GUY TO BE IN THAT MAGAZINE ISSUE?


----------



## [email protected]

LATINS FINEST BC IS GOING TTT


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup:HELL YEA. CANT WAIT FOR THAT. THERES GOIN TO BE LOTS INSTORE FOR THIS YEAR. 


mr.widow-maker said:


> Yes i talked to him to day. I told him about sat at the park we would be there but hes goin to be shooting another club ,but to keep him informed


----------



## chale63

thats right!!


mr.widow-maker said:


> Finaly gettig our name out.TTT


----------



## chale63

[email protected] said:


> :thumbsup:HELL YEA. CANT WAIT FOR THAT. THERES GOIN TO BE LOTS INSTORE FOR THIS YEAR.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right.u got to wait for the nxt EPISODE


chale63 said:


>


----------



## chale63

orite man gtg. LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT .SEE U ALL SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA U ALREADY KOW. TTT DUECEZ


chale63 said:


> orite man gtg. LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT .SEE U ALL SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Working on my projects. TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up my familia... Wat u vatos doing!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Drawing my ideas out for the widow maker.


dreamer1 said:


> Wat up my familia... Wat u vatos doing!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

BUMP TTT . LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## [email protected]

HERE R THE CLUBS BIKES


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL CREW.
> View attachment 459411
> View attachment 459412
> View attachment 459413
> View attachment 459414
> View attachment 459415
> View attachment 459416
> View attachment 459417


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. NUTHING THE THE FINEST THINGS IN LIFE.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAVE A GREAT NIGHT FAM.TTT


----------



## chale63

GOOD NIGHT BUMP.TTT CANT WAIT TO BUS OUT ON THE NEW TOYS.LATINS FINEST BC.TTMFT


----------



## chale63

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> PURPLE DICE ROLLIN SOON
> View attachment 459797


----------



## chale63

TTT









lowdude13 said:


> *TTT PAYSO BIKE COMMING OUT SOON .....*


----------



## chale63

WHERES POMONA CHAP ATT???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Idk


chale63 said:


> WHERES POMONA CHAP ATT???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night fam.its time to cash out 4 me.LATINS FINEST TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning fam. I thaugh to wake yup to 3 pages turned.lol o well we will do it


----------



## lowdude13

*thats purple dice,,,,,,,,,,,,from the ''P''*:thumbsup:


chale63 said:


> WHERES POMONA CHAP ATT???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL TO THE FUCKING YEA. P-TOWN PUTTING IT DWN


lowdude13 said:


> *thats purple dice,,,,,,,,,,,,from the ''P''*:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING LFBC AND PCC. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY TODAY.TTMFT


----------



## [email protected]

THINKING ON TAKING PURPLE HAZE BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning g


[email protected] said:


> GOOD MORNING LFBC AND PCC. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY TODAY.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nows the time to start. We got a show on the 21 of this month


[email protected] said:


> THINKING ON TAKING PURPLE HAZE BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD


----------



## [email protected]

I GOT TO FIND THE PAINT HOMIE,IVE LOOKED ALL OVER


mr.widow-maker said:


> Nows the time to start. We got a show on the 21 of this month


----------



## chale63

WHATS YUP LATINS FINEST. HOWS EVERYONE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump another page.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm yo


chale63 said:


> WHATS YUP LATINS FINEST. HOWS EVERYONE


----------



## chale63

WE R BEING RECONISED IN THE IE , SO LETS DO IT ON HER


mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump another page.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ive been lookin to but cant find the colar


[email protected] said:


> I GOT TO FIND THE PAINT HOMIE,IVE LOOKED ALL OVER


----------



## chale63

:wave:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Gm yo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat r u up to today


chale63 said:


> :wave:


----------



## chale63

chiling at home.:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wat r u up to today


----------



## chale63

in laughlin wth my homies at happytimes events


----------



## mr.widow-maker

R u guys,going back this year. ttt


----------



## chale63

WE R GOING FOR A WEEK AND R TAKING THE BOAT


mr.widow-maker said:


> R u guys,going back this year. ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right ion.we will make it there one day. Going to a local show in moval for the city


----------



## chale63

ORITE ,KOOLKOOL TTYL IMA GO


mr.widow-maker said:


> Right ion.we will make it there one day. Going to a local show in moval for the city


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ok man ttyl. See u sat


chale63 said:


> ORITE ,KOOLKOOL TTYL IMA GO


----------



## [email protected]

LATINS FINEST BC IS NOW RECRUITING SOLO RIDERS AROUND THE IE.IF U HAVE A BAD ASS LOWRIDER BIKE AND YOU R INTERESTED IN GOIN OUT AND HAVING FUN OUT AT CAR SHOWS,THIS IS THE PLACE FOR U.ALL AGES WELCOME.THIS IS A FAMILY ORDEAL AND WE DO NOT EXCEPT DRAMA IN THE CLUB.WE GO AND REPRESENT ALL OVER THE IE,RIV,LA ND SOME SAN DIEGO AREAS.THE ONLY 2 THINGS WE ASK IS IF U R IN SCHOOL U MUST BE PASSING YOUR CLASSES A-D.IF U HAVE A F YU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO COME OUT TO A EVENT UNTILL U PICK UP THE GRADE.ANOTHER THING IS TRANSPORTATION,U MUST HAVE YUR OWN WAY TO GET TO THE EVENTS.WILL MAKE EXCEPTIONS IF IT IS A OUT OF TOWN EVENT LIKE LOWRIDER IN ARIZONA,ND LV,NV.WE HAVE A MEETING 1-2 TIMES MONTH IN MORRENO VALLEY THAT ARE MANDATORY,BUT IF U CANT MAKE ONE OF THE MEETING HERE ND THERE IT IS OK,SO IF U LIVE IN THESE AREAS MORRENO VALLEY,HEMENT,SAN JACIENTO,HOMELAND,PERRIS,RIVERSIDE,RUBIDOUX,COLTON ,RIALTO,SAN BERDOO,HIGHLAND,REDLANDS,MENTONE,YUCAIPA,CALIMESA, BEAUMONT,BANNING, ND YOU ARE INTERESTED HMU


----------



## [email protected]

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE #1 IN THE IE ONCE WE GOT ALL OF OUR SURPRICES OUT. TTMFT LATINS FINEST BC/PCC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KOW IT. TTMFT SO SOLO RIDERS IS THI$ A PLACE 4 U


[email protected] said:


> LATINS FINEST BC IS NOW RECRUITING SOLO RIDERS AROUND THE IE.IF U HAVE A BAD ASS LOWRIDER BIKE AND YOU R INTERESTED IN GOIN OUT AND HAVING FUN OUT AT CAR SHOWS,THIS IS THE PLACE FOR U.ALL AGES WELCOME.THIS IS A FAMILY ORDEAL AND WE DO NOT EXCEPT DRAMA IN THE CLUB.WE GO AND REPRESENT ALL OVER THE IE,RIV,LA ND SOME SAN DIEGO AREAS.THE ONLY 2 THINGS WE ASK IS IF U R IN SCHOOL U MUST BE PASSING YOUR CLASSES A-D.IF U HAVE A F YU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO COME OUT TO A EVENT UNTILL U PICK UP THE GRADE.ANOTHER THING IS TRANSPORTATION,U MUST HAVE YUR OWN WAY TO GET TO THE EVENTS.WILL MAKE EXCEPTIONS IF IT IS A OUT OF TOWN EVENT LIKE LOWRIDER IN ARIZONA,ND LV,NV.WE HAVE A MEETING 1-2 TIMES MONTH IN MORRENO VALLEY THAT ARE MANDATORY,BUT IF U CANT MAKE ONE OF THE MEETING HERE ND THERE IT IS OK,SO IF U LIVE IN THESE AREAS MORRENO VALLEY,HEMENT,SAN JACIENTO,HOMELAND,PERRIS,RIVERSIDE,RUBIDOUX,COLTON ,RIALTO,SAN BERDOO,HIGHLAND,REDLANDS,MENTONE,YUCAIPA,CALIMESA, BEAUMONT,BANNING, ND YOU ARE INTERESTED HMU


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We r getting there


[email protected] said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE #1 IN THE IE ONCE WE GOT ALL OF OUR SURPRICES OUT. TTMFT LATINS FINEST BC/PCC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD AFTERNOON. ONLY A FEW MORE HRS LEFT OF SKOOL.TTT


----------



## [email protected]

wats yup everyone. TTT LATINS FINEST BC TTT


----------



## [email protected]

SO FAR WE HAVE FLIPPED 2 PAGES A DAY..TTT LETS KEEP IT LIKE THAT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Should i say BUMPED


[email protected] said:


> SO FAR WE HAVE FLIPPED 2 PAGES A DAY..TTT LETS KEEP IT LIKE THAT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Post yup some pics big boy. Im on my phone


----------



## [email protected]

WATS YUP GRIZZLY There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

[email protected]
mr.widow-maker+
Mr. Grizzly+


----------



## [email protected]

OK HLD YUP


mr.widow-maker said:


> Post yup some pics big boy. Im on my phone


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hey big boy we were thinking you should make your bike a red neck bike and put a pic of your mom boyfriend on the display lmafo lol haha


----------



## [email protected]

RECENT SHOW IN PALM SPRINGS,CA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OMG. LMFAO


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey big boy we were thinking you should make your bike a red neck bike and put a pic of your mom boyfriend on the display lmafo lol haha


----------



## [email protected]

NO ONE I KOW OF CAN DO MURRALS OF THOSE FUCKED YUP TEETH.LMFAO


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey big boy we were thinking you should make your bike a red neck bike and put a pic of your mom boyfriend on the display lmafo lol haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT.


----------



## [email protected]

CANT WAIT TO BE IN THE MAGAZINE WTH THE REST OF THE FAM. TTT A '' 2 PAGE DOUBLE FOLD OUT '' RIGHT ON MR.WIDOW-MAKER FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN. ''NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST'' IE,OC,P-TOWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow wats yup. LATINS FINEST WILL BE HERD ALL OVER. ND WE GOT TO DO IT IN THE "FINEST" WAY AS POSSIBLE.TTMFT


[email protected] said:


> CANT WAIT TO BE IN THE MAGAZINE WTH THE REST OF THE FAM. TTT A '' 2 PAGE DOUBLE FOLD OUT '' RIGHT ON MR.WIDOW-MAKER FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN. ''NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST'' IE,OC,P-TOWN


----------



## [email protected]

UHUH U KOW WAT IT IZ. LATINS FINEST LATINS FINEST


mr.widow-maker said:


> U kow wats yup. LATINS FINEST WILL BE HERD ALL OVER. ND WE GOT TO DO IT IN THE "FINEST" WAY AS POSSIBLE.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Throwing in some black nd yellow remix.lol


[email protected] said:


> UHUH U KOW WAT IT IZ. LATINS FINEST LATINS FINEST


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey big boy we were thinking you should make your bike a red neck bike and put a pic of your mom boyfriend on the display lmafo lol haha


Hahahahahaha......good idea....


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats yupLATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY


dreamer1 said:


> Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were ANTHONYY AT Rip that BIG BAD P-TOWN TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I dont kow. ???


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Were ANTHONYY AT Rip that BIG BAD P-TOWN TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey big boy we were thinking you should make your bike a red neck bike and put a pic of your mom boyfriend on the display lmafo lol haha


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Were ANTHONYY AT Rip that BIG BAD P-TOWN TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We r going to have a memorial service when we see him eating.lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

That looks jus like his bike. afro man and skatin on +is dayton rims.lmfao


lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 460684


----------



## chale63

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT WATS EVERYONE DOING TODAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup chale


chale63 said:


> GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT WATS EVERYONE DOING TODAY


----------



## chale63

WATS YUP MAN. HOWS MY BIKE


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup chale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Still waiting on someone to pic it yup.


chale63 said:


> WATS YUP MAN. HOWS MY BIKE


----------



## chale63

ILL GET IT ONE DAY.LOL:x:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Still waiting on someone to pic it yup.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Eehhh chale come on


chale63 said:


> ILL GET IT ONE DAY.LOL:x:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whos all ready to get down sat. TTT LATINS FINEST IN DA,HOUSE


----------



## chale63

ILL TALK TO U LATER MAN I GOT TO GO


mr.widow-maker said:


> Eehhh chale come on


----------



## chale63

MY DAD WORKS SAT. WATS GOING ON


mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos all ready to get down sat. TTT LATINS FINEST IN DA,HOUSE


----------



## [email protected]

come on chale. u need to get yur lience since your a MAN


chale63 said:


> MY DAD WORKS SAT. WATS GOING ON


----------



## [email protected]

LATINS FINEST IS GOIN TO PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR..:boink:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sucks. Im getting a ride


chale63 said:


> MY DAD WORKS SAT. WATS GOING ON


----------



## chale63

just like zeks bro said. PUMP YUR FUCKIN BRAKES BRAHH.


[email protected] said:


> come on chale. u need to get yur lience since your a MAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol chale	u to much


----------



## chale63

:biggrin:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Lol chale u to much


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wheres DREAMER?


----------



## [email protected]

in the BIG OC DREAMING.LOL


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wheres DREAMER?


----------



## [email protected]

GHA THAT FOO WAS FUNNY AF. QOUTE ... ''WERES ALL THE HUNNIES AT CUZZ''


chale63 said:


> just like zeks bro said. PUMP YUR FUCKIN BRAKES BRAHH.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMAO


[email protected] said:


> GHA THAT FOO WAS FUNNY AF. QOUTE ... ''WERES ALL THE HUNNIES AT CUZZ''


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

You fuu are funny


----------



## [email protected]

Watz yup grizzly


Mr. Grizzly said:


> You fuu are funny


----------



## [email protected]

TTT I HEAR THAT WE R GETTING 1 TO 2 MORE NEW TOYS IN THE IE. WE KEEP GROWING AND ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY. HOPE WE CAN COMPETE WTH O-CLASS for most entry at the show one day.TTMFT LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## [email protected]

BEEN ROCKIN THAT LATINS FINEST BC SHIRT.TTMFT U KOW HOW WE DO IT.


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:HELLO


----------



## lowdude13

*HEY HAVE SOME EASTER CHOCOLATE BUNNY*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dam kids can you Guy's handle those eggs lol LATINS FINEST BC ON TOP OF THAT:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U already kow.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> dam kids can you Guy's handle those eggs lol LATINS FINEST BC ON TOP OF THAT:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats a beasty ass display for purple dice


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U already kow.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> dam kids can you Guy's handle those eggs lol LATINS FINEST BC ON TOP OF THAT:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MR. GRIZZLY AND HIS NEW CLIENTAIL FOR ''WORK''


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttmft


----------



## [email protected]

mr.widow-maker said:


> MR. GRIZZLY AND HIS NEW CLIENTAIL FOR ''WORK''


 WASH AND WAX DONT FORGET THE ARMORALL DIDINT KNOW THER WHER BEARS BIGGER THAN GRIZZLIES HAHA LMFAO BUMP TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got a polish gun if u need to buff out that ranfla


[email protected] said:


> WASH AND WAX DONT FORGET THE ARMORALL DIDINT KNOW THER WHER BEARS BIGGER THAN GRIZZLIES HAHA LMFAO BUMP TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

*​HAHAHAHAHA THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT*


mr.widow-maker said:


> MR. GRIZZLY AND HIS NEW CLIENTAIL FOR ''WORK''


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Baha. Its all ur fault. U started it


lowdude13 said:


> *​HAHAHAHAHA THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> MR. GRIZZLY AND HIS NEW CLIENTAIL FOR ''WORK''


hey big boy at lease she has all here teeth unlike your mom boyfriend lol how about that you fools wouldn't know what to do with all that women you guys rather see Chale looking like that ?!!!!!!!"""""


----------



## lowdude13

*who little meee *:fool2:*more chocolate more chocolate *


mr.widow-maker said:


> Baha. Its all ur fault. U started it


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> hey big boy at lease she has all here teeth unlike your mom boyfriend lol how about that you fools wouldn't know what to do with all that women you guys rather see Chale looking like that ?!!!!!!!"""""


*hahahahahaha u kids want some peanut butter *:wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

As long as it not NUTT-ER-BUTTERS.LMAO


lowdude13 said:


> *hahahahahaha u kids want some peanut butter *:wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning fam.TTT


----------



## chale63

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTMFT HOWS EVERYONE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup chale


----------



## chale63

WATS YUPP.


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup chale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nothing much


----------



## [email protected]

waTS YUP LLBC There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

[email protected]
Latin Luxury


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT SAT IS GOING TO BE POPPING


----------



## [email protected]

SEE U GUYS LATER WILL GET ON IN A FEW HRS.LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP JOE


[email protected] said:


> waTS YUP LLBC There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> [email protected]
> Latin Luxury


----------



## dreamer1

Wats going on......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey dreamer. R U READY FOR SAT. AND R U GOING TAKING YOUR BIKE OR WHAT


dreamer1 said:


> Wats going on......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


[email protected] said:


> SEE U GUYS LATER WILL GET ON IN A FEW HRS.LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

I'll take my bike if u guys taking urs ......I'll b ther I just don't know Wat to bring .....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> I'll take my bike if u guys taking urs ......I'll b ther I just don't know Wat to bring .....


call Shirley


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bring yur grill so i can put my meat on it..lol


dreamer1 said:


> I'll take my bike if u guys taking urs ......I'll b ther I just don't know Wat to bring .....


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

DID YOU SAY MEAT LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Baha.lol


Mr. Grizzly said:


> DID YOU SAY MEAT LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP. ANOTHER PAGE BLOWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning u guys. TTT I THAUGH ID COME ON HERE ND SEE MORE COMMENTS. TTT LETS MAKE IT A GOOD ONE


----------



## [email protected]

good morning fam, TTT


----------



## [email protected]

"NUTHING BUT THE FINEST"


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam looks good. TTT


----------



## [email protected]

LOOKING FORWARD TO GET THE HATS 2.TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> Dam looks good. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## chale63

Good morning fam.TTT


----------



## [email protected]

WATS YUP CHALE.TTT


chale63 said:


> Good morning fam.TTT


----------



## chale63

Whats yup big boy.


[email protected] said:


> WATS YUP CHALE.TTT


----------



## [email protected]

BOUT TO LEAVE HOMIE.TTT TTYL


chale63 said:


> Whats yup big boy.


----------



## [email protected]

_LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT. SEE U AL TOMARROW_


----------



## chale63

Ok man


[email protected] said:


> BOUT TO LEAVE HOMIE.TTT TTYL


----------



## chale63

Bump. Were is everyone


----------



## [email protected]

Wats yup


chale63 said:


> Bump. Were is everyone


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## [email protected]

TTT. BUT THE BOTTOM FLYER IS WRONG


----------



## Joserios

What's up familia. What time is the picnic over Tom?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

When the sun goes down


----------



## [email protected]

Night time like 4 maybe 5


Joserios said:


> What's up familia. What time is the picnic over Tom?


----------



## [email protected]

Good morning bump page 12. TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Here we go again.......let's go to the park kids


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See u there dreamer. TTT LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Is anybody taking ther bikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTT HAD A GREAT DAY AT FAIRMONT PARK.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bump,TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

GOOD MORNING KID SEE U SOON!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp Carnales....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whip that ride out already.


Latin Luxury said:


> GOOD MORNING KID SEE U SOON!!!!


----------



## chale63

WATS YUPP


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vole....ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP HOMEBOY.TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Q-vole....ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 13 BOUND


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY BDAY BIGBOY.TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Happy b day big boy no choclet bunny


----------



## lowdude13

So who's rollin to oc show this saterday


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> So who's rollin to oc show this saterday


I'll b ther bro...hope all the Carnales can make it ...we need to spread the word n let everybody know in the oc about r club


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I POSTED ADDS HOMIE.TTT SO HANDLE IT. GET PICS AND SHOOT THEM MY WAY


dreamer1 said:


> I'll b ther bro...hope all the Carnales can make it ...we need to spread the word n let everybody know in the oc about r club


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I POSTED ADDS HOMIE.TTT SO HANDLE IT. GET PICS AND SHOOT THEM MY WAY


So far I got Nada but will see ok


----------



## dreamer1

Where's big boy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. IT TAKES TIME


dreamer1 said:


> So far I got Nada but will see ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker

!U MEAN FAT BOY


dreamer1 said:


> Where's big boy


----------



## dreamer1

Ok where's fat man.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP ONEOFAKIND.TTTThere are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
oneofakind+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno: AT HIS PARTY. I THINK


dreamer1 said:


> Ok where's fat man.....


----------



## dreamer1

No invite...


----------



## chale63

HAPY EASTER. TTT LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

To many white people.lol


dreamer1 said:


> No invite...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U 2. Wats yupp


chale63 said:


> HAPY EASTER. TTT LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> To many white people.lol


Wtf...lol I like white girls.....


----------



## chale63

HAHAHA LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Wtf...lol I like white girls.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Wtf...lol I like white girls.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT BUMP.TTT SEE U ALL THIS WEEKEND,TTT LATINS FINEST ROLLING TO SANTA ANA TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR CANCER AT ORIGIONAL MIKES


----------



## chale63

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey chale.


----------



## chale63

wats yup dawg


mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey chale.


----------



## chale63

wats yup lil gtThere are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

chale63
mr.widow-maker+
LIL GOODTIMES CC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

When u getting yur bike.lol


chale63 said:


> wats yup dawg


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats CRACKIN LIL GTCC


chale63 said:


> wats yup lil gtThere are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)
> 
> chale63
> mr.widow-maker+
> LIL GOODTIMES CC


----------



## chale63

:dunno:


mr.widow-maker said:


> When u getting yur bike.lol


----------



## chale63

PAGE 14.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im charge u storage fees.lol


chale63 said:


> :dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


chale63 said:


> PAGE 14.TTT


----------



## chale63

YEA RIGHTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> Im charge u storage fees.lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Watch


chale63 said:


> YEA RIGHTT


----------



## chale63

.OK


mr.widow-maker said:


> Watch


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bumping. HOT 92.3 TTT


----------



## chale63

U ALWAYS BUMP THAT


mr.widow-maker said:


> Bumping. HOT 92.3 TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

&! U going to.the orange show in 2weeks fer the show


chale63 said:


> U ALWAYS BUMP THAT


----------



## chale63

WHEN, THATS JUS WALING DISTANCE FROM MY HOUSE,TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> &! U going to.the orange show in 2weeks fer the show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ill let u kow. Nd i kow its like not even 100ft away


chale63 said:


> WHEN, THATS JUS WALING DISTANCE FROM MY HOUSE,TTT


----------



## chale63

HUH, WELL LET ME KOW,WHEN ND ALL THAT


mr.widow-maker said:


> Ill let u kow. Nd i kow its like not even 100ft away


----------



## mr.widow-maker

My dad wants me 2 take the ratrod


chale63 said:


> HUH, WELL LET ME KOW,WHEN ND ALL THAT


----------



## chale63

HELL YEA. SWING BY MY PAD


mr.widow-maker said:


> My dad wants me 2 take the ratrod


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We will see wats yup that day nd how it turns out


chale63 said:


> HELL YEA. SWING BY MY PAD


----------



## chale63

LET ME KOW, I WANNA GET IN IT. IT WAS ALWAYS LOCKED WHEN IT WAS AT THE YARD


mr.widow-maker said:


> We will see wats yup that day nd how it turns out


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gee i wondeer why.lol


chale63 said:


> LET ME KOW, I WANNA GET IN IT. IT WAS ALWAYS LOCKED WHEN IT WAS AT THE YARD


----------



## chale63

WHY WAT


mr.widow-maker said:


> Gee i wondeer why.lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So people wouldent get in it.duhhh


chale63 said:


> WHY WAT


----------



## chale63

OHH. HA YEAA


mr.widow-maker said:


> So people wouldent get in it.duhhh


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTYL.GTG


chale63 said:


> OHH. HA YEAA


----------



## chale63

PAGE 15.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Page 15.hell yea


----------



## chale63

ORITE MAN TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTYL.GTG


----------



## chale63

GOOD NIGHT FAM,TTYL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.ITS TIME 4 SKOOL. TTT HAVE A GOOD DAY EVERYONE


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. HAVE A AWSOME DAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm. TTT


[email protected] said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. HAVE A AWSOME DAY


----------



## [email protected]

TTYL PLAYAHS GTG GET CAUGHT UP ON SKOOL WORK


----------



## [email protected]

GM 2 U 2. ND THE REST OF THE FAM.


mr.widow-maker said:


> Gm. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U do that homie


[email protected] said:


> TTYL PLAYAHS GTG GET CAUGHT UP ON SKOOL WORK


----------



## chale63

HAPY MONDAY.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup chale


chale63 said:


> HAPY MONDAY.


----------



## chale63

EYE.:wave:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup chale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup.


chale63 said:


> EYE.:wave:


----------



## chale63

CHILLING IN CLASS MAN.


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right on


chale63 said:


> CHILLING IN CLASS MAN.


----------



## chale63

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Right on


----------



## chale63




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Them plaques r sweet


----------



## chale63

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL CREW.
























































​


----------



## chale63

LATINS FINEST CC/BC/PC FAMILY.








































































​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS GOING ON HERE. WHY NO ONES BUMPIN THE BIKE PAGE. BUT ALL IS ON THE CAR PAGE.HMMMM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I hope u ALL arnt HUNGOVER ON THAT CANDY.LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Wats happening here ......bump it Carnales....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im still waiting on that answer.


dreamer1 said:


> Wats happening here ......bump it Carnales....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.TTT


----------



## chale63

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Im still waiting on that answer.


Wat answer bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

For the box


dreamer1 said:


> Wat answer bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

I'm still thinking Wat to put in the back......Aztec dreams or latins finest....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> I'm still thinking Wat to put in the back......Aztec dreams or latins finest....


Aztec dreamz


----------



## dreamer1

Sounds good....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HMMMMMM WHERE IS EVERYONE . HMMMMMM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bump playahs.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hope everyone has a awsome HUMP DAY


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING FAM .TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup playa


[email protected] said:


> GOOD MORNING FAM .TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

:naughty:


----------



## lowdude13

:inout:


----------



## [email protected]

CHILLIN IN CLASS WTH A SUB


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup playa


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup carlos


lowdude13 said:


> :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

WAIT. COME BACK.LOL


lowdude13 said:


> :inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Where u going


lowdude13 said:


> :inout:


----------



## lowdude13

WASUP


----------



## lowdude13

WASUP PURPLE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were the white boy. 


lowdude13 said:


> WASUP
> View attachment 464296


----------



## [email protected]

WUZ YUP


----------



## lowdude13

:drama:


----------



## lowdude13

*U KNOOOOW,,, WASUP BIG BOY *


[email protected] said:


> WUZ YUP
> View attachment 464307


----------



## [email protected]

HAHA LOL


lowdude13 said:


> *U KNOOOOW,,, WASUP BIG BOY *


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whos going to santana


----------



## [email protected]

:420:PURPLE HAZE:420:


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos going to santana


Who's coming......raise Ur hand!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:dunno: WE WILL SEE


dreamer1 said:


> Who's coming......raise Ur hand!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


dreamer1 said:


> Who's coming......raise Ur hand!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

ANOTHER PAGE.TTT LETS DO THIS THE FINEST WAY AS POSSIBLE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


[email protected] said:


> ANOTHER PAGE.TTT LETS DO THIS THE FINEST WAY AS POSSIBLE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOWMAKER. IN THE MAKING








​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAVE A NICE DAY FAM .TTT


----------



## chale63

DAM


mr.widow-maker said:


> WIDOWMAKER. IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## chale63

GOODMORNING FAM.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

watz yup chale


chale63 said:


> GOODMORNING FAM.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 18.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Afternoon bump.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales......finally tomorrow I'm a get my box.....


----------



## dreamer1

Ready for Sat.......who's coming...


----------



## dreamer1

Bump....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up bike club members see you guys soon


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up grizzly....where's the rest of the carnales


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up grizzly....where's the rest of the carnales


I hope at home working on those bikes


----------



## dreamer1

Hope so carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I wish i could work on mine but my parts r MIA


Mr. Grizzly said:


> I hope at home working on those bikes


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I wish i could work on mine but my parts r MIA


Wats going on with Ur parts bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

he never replys back to me wwn i check up on him and i dont think he even cut them out yet


dreamer1 said:


> Wats going on with Ur parts bro.....


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING LATINS FINEST BC. HAVE A AWSOME DAY.TTT


----------



## [email protected]

TTT


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up bike club members see you guys soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets get ready for sat. TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> he never replys back to me wwn i check up on him and i dont think he even cut them out yet


Fucken shit just like the guy who painted my bike......giving me Bs all the time......jump on that ass bro...Wtf...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I am. He should be rolling from az to cali today so we will see


dreamer1 said:


> Fucken shit just like the guy who painted my bike......giving me Bs all the time......jump on that ass bro...Wtf...


----------



## dreamer1

Hope u get Ur parts bro....showtime sat carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Not having them that fast.lookin like a month


----------



## dreamer1

A Fucken month.....better get a discount for that


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up toys - R- us kids! !!!!!!!!!! Lol TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## dreamer1

Chilling,killing....Wat else its new!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup nd fyi ITS ALL BOUT KB TOYS.LOL


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up toys - R- us kids! !!!!!!!!!! Lol TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lookin on getting ANOTHER BIKE. YES ANOTHER BIKE.TTT Got to Step yup our GAME. AND ITS NOT GOING TO BE IN STREET CATAGORY. SO LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT.


----------



## Joserios

Bro. Let me know if you see any bikes for sale.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Joserios said:


> Bro. Let me know if you see any bikes for sale.


There alot out there it's all up to you how you wonted fixed up are start it from scratch?


----------



## lowdude13

widow maker ?


----------



## lowdude13

for sale project


----------



## Bear

*rollin by showin luv, nice bikes & pedal carz*:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lookin on getting ANOTHER BIKE. YES ANOTHER BIKE.TTT Got to Step yup our GAME. AND ITS NOT GOING TO BE IN STREET CATAGORY. SO LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT.


Get a trike bro.....


----------



## Lolophill13

Bear said:


> *rollin by showin luv, nice bikes & pedal carz*:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> for sale project


LOL......nice


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Do u want something custom? Wanna reg. Do u got any ideas


Joserios said:


> Bro. Let me know if you see any bikes for sale.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT PAGE 20 IN 13 DAYS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im not saying wat it is.ITS A SECRETE.SHHHHHHHHH


dreamer1 said:


> Get a trike bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thanks fer the commet and bump.."NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST" TTMFT LATINS FINEST BC


Bear said:


> *rollin by showin luv, nice bikes & pedal carz*:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT ON OUR EVENTS POPPIN


Lolophill13 said:


>


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## chale63

GOOD MORNIN FAM.TTT LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## chale63

WATS YUP CARLOS


lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup chale


----------



## chale63

WATS YUP PLAYER


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup chale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

In class working.


chale63 said:


> WATS YUP PLAYER


----------



## lowdude13

*what time we rollin on sat, to o.c. *


mr.widow-maker said:


> In class working.


----------



## chale63

TTT.


mr.widow-maker said:


> In class working.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ill let u kow tonght. Let me look at the stuff and get it ready and ill holla at u


lowdude13 said:


> *what time we rollin on sat, to o.c. *


----------



## chale63

PEACE OUT FAM.TTT


----------



## [email protected]

BUMP TTMFT.LATINS FINEST BC.. HAVE FUN OUT IN OC TOMARROW.TTT GET PICS


----------



## dreamer1

Who's coming to the O.C


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Original mikes tomorrow Carnales.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS DO THIS. ORIGIONAL MIKES IN SANTA ANA.TTMFT TOMARROW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Is it RAINING IN OC DREAMER


----------



## dreamer1

Not rite now.....n i check the weather n no rain for tomorrow.....


----------



## dreamer1

Let's do this....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTMFT WE R LEAVING LIKE 8-9AM SHOW tIME 11


----------



## dreamer1

Who's coming


----------



## [email protected]

BUMP,TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night fam.


----------



## lowdude13

*GOOD MORNING EVERY ONE *:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning everyone.going out to load yup


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Carnales.......ready for the show????? Let's do this carnalitos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KOW WERE READY.TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Good morning Carnales.......ready for the show????? Let's do this carnalitos


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up grizzly!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL ENTRIES TOOK SOMETHING.TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool good job bike club congratulations TTMFT FAM see you guys soon


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LEADERS AND LOVING SUPPORTERS CAR AND BIKE SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MORE PICS TO COME LATER THIS WEEK.


----------



## dreamer1

Buenos dias Carnales.......nice pics.....Nuthing but the finest....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP,TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*IT SEEMS DREAMER PICKED UP SOME NEW MEMBERS TODAY CAN U BELIEVE THEY WERE ASKING US CAN WE JOIN THE BIKE CLUB WOW !!! SOME MORE PICS*


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Kool good job bike club congratulations TTMFT FAM see you guys soon


----------



## dreamer1

A toda madre Carnales....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AFTERNOON BUMP.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANOTHER PIC. ALL WINNERS OF SHOW.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

more pics


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave:
*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales.....good morning.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. THE HOMIE CHALE WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT LATINS FINEST IE BC


PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave:*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
> HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events
> 
> Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
> Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012
> 
> **Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​
> 
> 
> Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
> *​
> 
> 
> *VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​
> 
> 
> *ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​
> 
> 
> ♦ *$109.99*​
> 
> 
> *Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​
> 
> 
> *Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​
> 
> 
> *ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​
> 
> 
> ♦ *$139.99*​
> 
> 
> *Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​
> 
> 
> *Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​
> 
> 
> *STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
> * *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *MALO & EL CHICANO*​
> 
> 
> *Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​
> 
> 
> * Tickets $20*​
> 
> 
> *Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​
> 
> 
> *NEW VOICE*​
> 
> 
> *Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​
> 
> 
> *DJ CHOLO*​
> 
> 
> *Friday - Sunday**North Lot
> *​
> 
> 
> *CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​
> 
> 
> *Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​
> 
> 
> *♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.
> 
> 
> image hosting png*​
> 
> 
> 
> Show's less then a month away!!
> Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list.
> 
> CLUB ROLL CALL.
> E STREET CRUIZERS
> LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY
> PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
> MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
> DUKES SOCAL
> GROUPE O.C CHAP
> CLASSIC OLDIES LV
> OLD STYLE O.C
> SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
> GROUPE E LA
> VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
> DEVOTIONS LV NV
> UNIQE IMAGE AZ
> PACIFIC COAST MINIS
> SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
> OL SKOOL WAYZ
> ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
> TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
> VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA
> ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
> DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
> ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
> SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
> GROUPE IE CA
> UNITY PHX AZ
> ​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT FOR THIS WEEKEND. ITS GOING TO BE A BLAST. LATINS FINEST WILL BE IN 2 CITIES ON SAT, THEN ITS OUR SHOW AND SHINE IN THE IE. REALLY BOOKED AND FUN WEEKEND


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT FOR THIS WEEKEND. ITS GOING TO BE A BLAST. LATINS FINEST WILL BE IN 2 CITIES ON SAT, THEN ITS OUR SHOW AND SHINE IN THE IE. REALLY BOOKED AND FUN WEEKEND


Ttmft......let's do this


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Ttmft......let's do this


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE. LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Zzzzzzz


----------



## dreamer1

???? Carnalessssssssssssss


----------



## solow1

*WAS UP MY NAME IS JESSE I AM INTREASTED IN JOINING YOUR BIKE CLUB HERE IS A PIC OF MY LOWRIDER BIKE THE ONLY THING IS THAT I STAY IN THE EAST LA AREA*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTT. WHERE IS EVERYONE?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pm me


solow1 said:


> View attachment 466948
> *WAS UP MY NAME IS JESSE I AM INTREASTED IN JOINING YOUR BIKE CLUB HERE IS A PIC OF MY LOWRIDER BIKE THE ONLY THING IS THAT I STAY IN THE EAST LA AREA*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ANGEL VS WIDOW MAKER  the bike is in the shop


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

Mr. Grizzly said:


> ANGEL VS WIDOW MAKER  the bike is in the shop


 Battles at the LA SHOW???


----------



## Latin Luxury

Mr. Grizzly said:


> ANGEL VS WIDOW MAKER  the bike is in the shop


 I LIKE THIS hno:






WAS UP WIDOW MAKER GET READY!!!THE BIG A IS COMEING!!!


----------



## dreamer1

solow1 said:


> View attachment 466948
> *WAS UP MY NAME IS JESSE I AM INTREASTED IN JOINING YOUR BIKE CLUB HERE IS A PIC OF MY LOWRIDER BIKE THE ONLY THING IS THAT I STAY IN THE EAST LA AREA*


New member.....


----------



## dreamer1

Angels vs widow.........round 1


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Angels vs widow.........round 1


Sorry big dog iam going for the knock out you know Y cus mama said knock him out  lol


----------



## dreamer1

Mama said


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Naw homie ANGLES STADIUM LOWRIDERFEST SHOW. Angle 4 life vs WIDOW-MAKER. Lets do this in the FINEST way as possible


Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Battles at the LA SHOW???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS DO THIS.TTMFT


dreamer1 said:


> Angels vs widow.........round 1


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS DO THIS.TTMFT


Orale...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL BE WAITING. NO WORRIES, I GOT 3 OTHERS IM GOING FOR. TRUILLO FAM BIKE,WOODY,ND TANGERINE QUEEN


Latin Luxury said:


> I LIKE THIS hno:
> View attachment 467064
> WAS UP WIDOW MAKER GET READY!!!THE BIG A IS COMEING!!!


----------



## dreamer1

The lil kid from OC wants to do woody wood pecker


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RIGHT ON. THERES ONEOUT THERE. But the one im talking bout is a bike in my catagory and its all wood. But a few parts like the crank and sprocket


dreamer1 said:


> The lil kid from OC wants to do woody wood pecker


----------



## dreamer1

If u have any extra parts n wanna sell them let me know I wanna help this lil kid....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got a sissybar that is twisted. Its jus like purple haze. TTT 30 BUCKS.


dreamer1 said:


> If u have any extra parts n wanna sell them let me know I wanna help this lil kid....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I got a sissybar that is twisted. Its jus like purple haze. TTT 30 BUCKS.


50% discount for club members....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its,the one that looks like it has pipes on it. Wth to holes on the back where u can mount lights


dreamer1 said:


> 50% discount for club members....


----------



## dreamer1

Ok carnal I'll let the kid know....u know anybody the can do the tank n skirts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT to the Latin Finest!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT to the Latin Finest!


thanks dog for the shout out


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Mr. Grizzly said:


> thanks dog for the shout out


Any time homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup juan. WHEN U ROLLING THIS WAY


Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT to the Latin Finest!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup juan. WHEN U ROLLING THIS WAY[/QUOTE
> shit idk


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vole Carnales where u vatos at!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Q-vole Carnales where u vatos at!!!!!


here home chilling can't wait for this ANGEL to get done he how old is the kid


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U should come to this show its a good show!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Looks good. Only thing is i got to get my dad away from the local shows cuz my dad drives for a living so it hard.


Juan GT Reyes said:


> U should come to this show its a good show!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM DROP THE BIKES OFF AND WALK TO THE BEACH. HMMM


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Looks good. Only thing is i got to get my dad away from the local shows cuz my dad drives for a living so it hard.


Damm i feel u my dad did the same and hope u guys can come its a good show


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> here home chilling can't wait for this ANGEL to get done he how old is the kid


This kid It's only 12 n no disrespect to he's fam but i think they low on funds so I would to help this kid carnal he seems a good kid bro I wanna help him get he's bike brings back memories when i started mine carnal....so if u guys can help I would appreciate it carnalito....


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> here home chilling can't wait for this ANGEL to get done he how old is the kid


So Ur doing a makeover to the angels bike carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT .IF ANYTHING ILL TRY TO HOOK YUP WTH THE HOMIE AND SHOOT DOWN AS A SPECTATOR AND WALK IT THEN WALK TO THE BEACH FROM THERE,TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm i feel u my dad did the same and hope u guys can come its a good show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SO WE WENT TO THE SHOW OVER THE WEEKEND. AND COME TO FIND OUT I MADE IT IN THE OC NEWSPAPER. ALSO ON THERE WEBSITE CHECK IT OUT, JUS A PIC AND IT SAID I WON A AWARD.TTT http://www.ocregister.com/articles/c...lub.html?pic=1


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> ILL BE WAITING. NO WORRIES, I GOT 3 OTHERS IM GOING FOR. TRUILLO FAM BIKE,WOODY,ND TANGERINE QUEEN


Dont worry kid !!! My baby bike is comeing she is the queen of street !!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Congrats carnal......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Latin Luxury+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT THATS RIGHT ''QUEEN''= #2 HAHA GOOD ONE LATIN LUX


Latin Luxury said:


> Dont worry kid !!! My baby bike is comeing she is the queen of street !!!!


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTMFT CANT WAIT TIL THE WEEKEND


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING FAM.TTMFT CANT WAIT TIL THE WEEKEND


Me too......my b-day its Sunday.....LOL..


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING LATINS FINEST BC.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup


[email protected] said:


> GOOD MORNING LATINS FINEST BC.TTMFT


----------



## [email protected]

RIGHT HERE ON DA COMPUTER. DECIDED TO BUMP THE NAME AND SEE WATS GOING ON SINCE IM ON THE LOW


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT.


[email protected] said:


> RIGHT HERE ON DA COMPUTER. DECIDED TO BUMP THE NAME AND SEE WATS GOING ON SINCE IM ON THE LOW


----------



## [email protected]

RIGHT ON.TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> *IT SEEMS DREAMER PICKED UP SOME NEW MEMBERS TODAY CAN U BELIEVE THEY WERE ASKING US CAN WE JOIN THE BIKE CLUB WOW !!! SOME MORE PICS*


----------



## [email protected]

DAM DREAMERS BIKE IS LOOKING FRESHH. TTMFT


mr.widow-maker said:


> LEADERS AND LOVING SUPPORTERS CAR AND BIKE SHOW
> View attachment 466058
> View attachment 466059
> View attachment 466060
> View attachment 466061
> View attachment 466062
> View attachment 466063
> View attachment 466064
> View attachment 466065
> View attachment 466066
> View attachment 466067


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


[email protected] said:


> DAM DREAMERS BIKE IS LOOKING FRESHH. TTMFT


----------



## [email protected]

THATS RIGHT


mr.widow-maker said:


> NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## [email protected]

ORITE LATINS FINEST IMA BOUNCE OFF THIS FOR TODAY.SEE U GUYS TOMARROW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orite man.TTT


[email protected] said:


> ORITE LATINS FINEST IMA BOUNCE OFF THIS FOR TODAY.SEE U GUYS TOMARROW


----------



## [email protected]

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> Orite man.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> DAM DREAMERS BIKE IS LOOKING FRESHH. TTMFT


That's rite....Nuthin but the finest .....carnal...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CANT WAIT TO SEE WATS NEXT.TTT


dreamer1 said:


> That's rite....Nuthin but the finest .....carnal...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE WATS NEXT.TTT


YA THAT ANGEL BIKE KING OF THE STREETS  TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> YA THAT ANGEL BIKE KING OF THE STREETS  TTMFT


Lol...good thing im the only trike in the club......I got no competition Carnales


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

mr.widow-maker said:


> Naw homie ANGLES STADIUM LOWRIDERFEST SHOW. Angle 4 life vs WIDOW-MAKER. Lets do this in the FINEST way as possible


 Sounds GOOD!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 26.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:werd:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> YA THAT ANGEL BIKE KING OF THE STREETS  TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOW DOES A BEACH TRIPP SOUND?? TAKE THE BIKES AND CRUISE THEM DWN PATH. THINKING AROUND JUNE TIME. HAVE A FEW PEEPS FROM OTHER CLUBS THAT R DOWN TO ROLL. SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## dreamer1

Let's do this I'm down...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Let's do this I'm down...


----------



## dreamer1

Set up a date.......summer coming so we can have a lil fun carnal...did u talk to those fools from L.A


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YEA SAME PEEPS FROM HERE. I TOLD HIM WATS YUP.


dreamer1 said:


> Set up a date.......summer coming so we can have a lil fun carnal...did u talk to those fools from L.A


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA


dreamer1 said:


> Set up a date.......summer coming so we can have a lil fun carnal...did u talk to those fools from L.A


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HELL YEA


Summer just around the corner n I need to burn some calories!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS DO IT.


dreamer1 said:


> Summer just around the corner n I need to burn some calories!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT HAVE A GREAT WEDNESDAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Set up a date wit the rest of the plp carnal


----------



## chale63

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT SEE YOU SAT AT SHOW. CLOSET ONE TO MY HOUSE YET. CANT WAIT


----------



## chale63

SOUNDS GOOD


mr.widow-maker said:


> HOW DOES A BEACH TRIPP SOUND?? TAKE THE BIKES AND CRUISE THEM DWN PATH. THINKING AROUND JUNE TIME. HAVE A FEW PEEPS FROM OTHER CLUBS THAT R DOWN TO ROLL. SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Well april is booked.maybe end of may beg of june?


dreamer1 said:


> Set up a date wit the rest of the plp carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT SEE U THERE.LIKE 7-8AM


chale63 said:


> GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT SEE YOU SAT AT SHOW. CLOSET ONE TO MY HOUSE YET. CANT WAIT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


chale63 said:


> SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## chale63

PERFIC TIME FOR THE HONIES.


mr.widow-maker said:


> Well april is booked.maybe end of may beg of june?


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING FAM. PAGE 27.TTMFT


----------



## [email protected]

LOL:rofl:


chale63 said:


> PERFIC TIME FOR THE HONIES.


----------



## [email protected]

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> HOW DOES A BEACH TRIPP SOUND?? TAKE THE BIKES AND CRUISE THEM DWN PATH. THINKING AROUND JUNE TIME. HAVE A FEW PEEPS FROM OTHER CLUBS THAT R DOWN TO ROLL. SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


[email protected] said:


> GOOD MORNING FAM. PAGE 27.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats every one doing today?


----------



## chale63

WEN DO I GET MY PLACK 4 THE BIKE?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I had a talk with him saying i need that plaque by the 26. And he lagged it. But u have a plaque on that bike 4 ARIZONA SHOW


chale63 said:


> WEN DO I GET MY PLACK 4 THE BIKE?


----------



## chale63

:twak:


mr.widow-maker said:


> I had a talk with him saying i need that plaque by the 26. And he lagged it. But u have a plaque on that bike 4 ARIZONA SHOW


----------



## chale63

HAV A GREAT DAY. GOING TO LEVE. LATINS FINEST IE BC.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

chale63 said:


> GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT SEE YOU SAT AT SHOW. CLOSET ONE TO MY HOUSE YET. CANT WAIT


I wanna go to the show but its my lil girls b-day...unless u guys wanna take it ill drop it off n then pick it up later.....LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

wat u want to do.


dreamer1 said:


> I wanna go to the show but its my lil girls b-day...unless u guys wanna take it ill drop it off n then pick it up later.....LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Take my bike........if u guys want.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ill give u a call later


----------



## dreamer1

Before 6 cuz i go to sleep


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP JOE


Latin Luxury said:


> :wave:


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Working on another show stopper. And it isnt widowmaker.


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up carnales


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Working on another show stopper. And it isnt widowmaker.


Ohhhhhhhh shit!!!!!!! Handle


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:  WE ONLY ROLL THE FINEST. TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh shit!!!!!!! Handle


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FEW MORE PICS FROM SANTA ANA SHOW ON 4/14/2012


----------



## dreamer1

Nice!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT THOSE PICS ON WWW.VOICEOFTHEIE.COMhttp://www.VOICEOFTHEIE.COM


dreamer1 said:


> Nice!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Firme!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

9pm BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

10pm bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
LIL GOODTIMES CC+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING FAMTTT HAVE A GOOD DAY AT SKOOL


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING.TTT NUTHING BUT THE FINEST IN THIS B#%^&.TTT


----------



## [email protected]

WHERES EVERYONE???????


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Who kows


[email protected] said:


> WHERES EVERYONE???????


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up players......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up players......


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I see we BUMPING. TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I see we BUMPING. TTT


Not really I guess everybody busy....


----------



## dreamer1

Morning familia.......layitlow 2012 on line show Carnales....start posting pics......only the finest


----------



## lowdude13

*BUMP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning guys. Have a nice day. Out making some money wth my dad.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good morning guys. Have a nice day. Out making some money wth my dad.TTT


Make the green carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea buddy. U kow it


dreamer1 said:


> Make the green carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea buddy. U kow it


Simon....


----------



## dreamer1

Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp..........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT HOME. LOADED TRUCKS WTH A 966h CAT LOADER.TTT MAKE THAT $FERIA$


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS GOT HOME. LOADED TRUCKS WTH A 966h CAT LOADER.TTT MAKE THAT $FERIA$


Simon.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING. BOUTA LEAVE TO SB FOR THE SHOW AT THW ORANGESHOW.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Good luck out ther carnal .....take some good pics.....represent the finest way...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. JUS GOT HOME . TOOK 1ST PLACE FOR MY BIKE. LET ME TELL U . IT WAS A BOOD SHOW,BUT ANNOUNCING THE TROPhIES THEY MESSED IT ALL YUP. ND ABOUT 6 GUYS WERE COMPLAING DUE TO IT. OTHER THAN THAT. IT WAS GOOD.


----------



## dreamer1

Congrats bro.....any pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yes but i need to get the computer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BC AT THE ORANGESHOW SPEED WAY


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good carnal......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TIME 2 CRUIZE IN THE LOWLOWS. PEACE OUT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST TTMFT. LETS GET THIS POPING TODAY FROM POMONA TO RIALTO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

<font size="7">LATINS FINEST TTMFT. LETS GET THIS POPING TODAY FROM POMONA TO RIALTO</font>


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GREAT DAY CRUIZING


----------



## dreamer1

Simon had a good time chilling wit the homies....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2:30AM BUMP. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD	MORNING FELlAHS


----------



## dreamer1

Morning....where the rest of the family.....bump the pg


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Well its monday. So i bet still hung over.lol


----------



## dreamer1

Some of the Carnales they go MIA.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump orange county bike chapter coming soon


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump orange county bike chapter coming soon


Orale carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump orange county bike chapter coming soon


----------



## dreamer1

S
I
M
O
N


----------



## mr.widow-maker

B
u
M
P
.
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wheres everyone?


----------



## Socal#13

Viejitos I.E
In the house
Q'vo to all latin finest
Yo for you carshow will you have all categorys or just one


----------



## dreamer1

Cleaning my bike n fixing a few things...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS UP PLAY BOY. FOR THE BIKES I BELIEVE THERES 3 TROPHIES TOTAL FOR WHO EVER COMES. 



Socal#13 said:


> Viejitos I.E
> In the house
> Q'vo to all latin finest
> Yo for you carshow will you have all categorys or just one


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TAKING THOSE PARTS OFF AND PUTTING THE ONES I GAVE TO THE KID ON.LOL JK


dreamer1 said:


> Cleaning my bike n fixing a few things...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> TAKING THOSE PARTS OFF AND PUTTING THE ONES I GAVE TO THE KID ON.LOL JK


Cabron....LOL no maybe I'll just keep the antenna n give my 2 antennas to the lil kid.....so u gave the parts to the kid!!!!! I'll keep it in mind carnal...lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Latin finest


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up homie.....


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> WATS UP PLAY BOY. FOR THE BIKES I BELIEVE THERES 3 TROPHIES TOTAL FOR WHO EVER COMES.


 ora thanks homess...


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping the pg


----------



## dreamer1

Damm where's everybody at......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning peeps. Time 4 skool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No prob


Socal#13 said:


> ora thanks homess...


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up....going home tire n sleepy....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

10am bump


----------



## dreamer1

Where's the rest!!!!!!!...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There on strike.lol


----------



## dreamer1

I guess carnal.......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT thanks lil GOODTIMES FOR THE BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping the pg before I go to sleep........


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Bumping the pg before I go to sleep........


Before you go to sleep? Dam dog I thought I was the one that should be hibernating


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Before you go to sleep? Dam dog I thought I was the one that should be hibernating


LOL...good nite familia..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Before you go to sleep? Dam dog I thought I was the one that should be hibernating


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKING LIKE WE R CRUIZING JUNE 23 OR JUNE 30.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CANT WAIT ITS GOING TO GET POPPING AT THE BEACH


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT LATINS FINEST. TTYL ''NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST''


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY BC IN THE MAKING.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKING LIKE WE R CRUIZING JUNE 23 OR JUNE 30.
> View attachment 471198


Nice carnal.....let's make it happend!!!!!!!!!!!! Lfbc


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY BC IN THE MAKING.


Under construction


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Under construction


----------



## Lolophill13

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning fam.ttmft


----------



## dreamer1

Chilling,killing,Wat else its new?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Sounds good on the beach cruise think the 30 of june would be good what beach?


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Sounds good on the beach cruise think the 30 of june would be good what beach?


Simon.....u rolling wit us grizzly?...... Let's do this


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hunnington. I got jus about al the info. Then im making a flyer and we r going to get this cracking


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Sounds good on the beach cruise think the 30 of june would be good what beach?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Need a name for it? ANY SUGESTIONS


----------



## dreamer1

Still thinking?????????????


----------



## Socal#13

Yo am selling two frames 
One custom
One all chrome
Cant upload pivs nomore iternet in my house hit me up in my phone for a picture # is 951 2240986


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at???????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Is this tudy?QUOTE=Socal#13;15436196]Yo am selling two frames 
One custom
One all chrome
Cant upload pivs nomore iternet in my house hit me up in my phone for a picture # is 951 2240986[/QUOTE]


----------



## Socal#13

nah homie its jose a new member of VIEJITOS


mr.widow-maker said:


> Is this tudy?QUOTE=Socal#13;15436196]Yo am selling two frames
> One custom
> One all chrome
> Cant upload pivs nomore iternet in my house hit me up in my phone for a picture # is 951 2240986


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.widow-maker

. right on. wish u the best in there. TTT


Socal#13 said:


> nah homie its jose a new member of VIEJITOS


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> . right on. wish u the best in there. TTT


[/QUOTE]
I sold it to one of your members...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BC NEW MEMBER.












TERRING DOWN THE BIKE AND GOING TO COME OUT SICK ND TWISTED WTH THIS BIKE. LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:I sold it to one of your members...[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Carnales don't forget to bump the pg.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We jus did.TTMFT ONLY 16 MORE COMMENTS TILL 34


----------



## Lolophill13

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
22.DIP'N 714 CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING


----------



## dreamer1

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dreamer1

?....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

We're everybody at?!!!!!!"""!!!!""""""""!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> We're everybody at?!!!!!!"""!!!!""""""""!!!!!!!!!!!!


God only knows carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im right here .WATS YUP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## dreamer1

See ya Saturday Carnales.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BC 1ST ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE CRUIZE _







HUNNINGTON BEACH,CA_







​


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR GOOD TIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I might be down to take gt edition out for ur bike cruise brother  got to see if they let me take the day off


----------



## mr.widow-maker

For shure player. Hope u can. I dont see y not,its a saturday.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I might be down to take gt edition out for ur bike cruise brother  got to see if they let me take the day off


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning playahs


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up .....ready for tomorrow..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets do it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT . LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## [email protected]

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 34 ND STILL ROLLING STRONG.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up big boy...where u been bro...........u still on lock down


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> PAGE 34 ND STILL ROLLING STRONG.TTMFT


Rolling n growing strong everyday the Latins finest way......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale.TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Rolling n growing strong everyday the Latins finest way......


----------



## dreamer1

Simon....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TOMARROW IS THE DAY. ALL DAY IN THE FINEST WAY,TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 472233


Ttft


----------



## Lolophill13

WHAT UP


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up phill...r u guys taking Ur bikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Living the vida loka......the Latins finest ways


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Living the vida loka......the Latins finest ways


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

Wuhtss up bike club familie :wave::thumbsup:
See youu guys tomorrow


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:Everyone wearing a CAR CLUB shirt will receive 10% Discount on there orders. Also they will be selling .99 cent Big Hamburgers. So don't miss out bring the family!!!! LOTS OF PARKING SPACE !!!!!:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U DIDNT ANSWER THE QUESTION!


Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:Everyone wearing a CAR CLUB shirt will receive 10% Discount on there orders. Also they will be selling .99 cent Big Hamburgers. So don't miss out bring the family!!!! LOTS OF PARKING SPACE !!!!!:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat yup anthony hows the continental kit.TTT GET ON MORE OFTIN


Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> Wuhtss up bike club familie :wave::thumbsup:
> See youu guys tomorrow


----------



## dreamer1

Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> Wuhtss up bike club familie :wave::thumbsup:
> See youu guys tomorrow


Wats up stranger!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING LATINS FINEST FAM. HAVE A GOOD DAY IN MOVAL. CANT MAKE IT KUS IM GOING TO BE MANAGING A RELAY FOR CANCER HERE IN YUCAIPA ALL WEEKEND.


----------



## dreamer1

Orale big boy Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL FOR THE BEACH
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAD A BLAST TODAY. OTHER THEN THE WIDOW MAKER FALLIN ON MY COFFIN.


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> HAD A BLAST TODAY. OTHER THEN THE WIDOW MAKER FALLIN ON MY COFFIN.


 ey homess you migth spins it to fast ther could be many times like thise one you should lowr the speed on the rotation just saing...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

True.BUT THATS NOT WHY IT FELL. MY OWN STUPIDITY MADE IT FALL. BUT I AM LEARNING FROM MY MIsTAKES and is going to make it better


Socal#13 said:


> ey homess you migth spins it to fast ther could be many times like thise one you should lowr the speed on the rotation just saing...


----------



## dreamer1

It's all good carnal.....had a good time wit the familia....Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hell yea. Didnt get pics of the new members. But TTT HAVE A SAFE ONE OUT IN WESTMINISTER


----------



## dreamer1

At the show here in the O.C representing Latins finest bike club......where the fam gonna be at today......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT. SEND ME PICS SO I CAN POST THEM


dreamer1 said:


> At the show here in the O.C representing Latins finest bike club......where the fam gonna be at today......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

4-28-12


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE HOMIES GOOD JOB!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_TTT_


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE HOMIES GOOD JOB!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST OC BC OUT IN WESTMINISTER,CA AS WE SPEAK


----------



## [email protected]

THATS RIGHT


----------



## dreamer1

It's all good Carnales.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ORANGE COUNTY IS CATCHING YUP ON THE IE COUNT OF BIKES. TTT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN. TTMFT ''NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST'' IS IN THE MUTHA [email protected]#$ING HOUSE!!


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ORANGE COUNTY IS CATCHING YUP ON THE IE COUNT OF BIKES. TTT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN. TTMFT ''NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST'' IS IN THE MUTHA [email protected]#$ING HOUSE!!


Hell yea.....ttmft


----------



## Socal#13

Nah homie its VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHAF***ING HOUSE...


mr.widow-maker said:


> ORANGE COUNTY IS CATCHING YUP ON THE IE COUNT OF BIKES. TTT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN. TTMFT ''NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST'' IS IN THE MUTHA [email protected]#$ING HOUSE!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL. THATS RIGHT. TTT


Socal#13 said:


> Nah homie its VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHAF***ING HOUSE...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Hell yea.....ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ORANGE COUNTY IN THE MUTHAF***ING HOUSE.TTT


----------



## Socal#13

Homess we could do thise all day VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHAF***ING HOUSE...


mr.widow-maker said:


> ORANGE COUNTY IN THE MUTHAF***ING HOUSE.TTT
> View attachment 473244
> View attachment 473245
> View attachment 473246


----------



## dreamer1

Much respect to the viejitos familia.....carnal


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Much respect to the viejitos familia.....carnal


 same to the latins finest homess hope you guys keep growing...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> same to the latins finest homess hope you guys keep growing...


Grasias carnal...hope to see ya soon...n chill wit u carnal


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Grasias carnal...hope to see ya soon...n chill wit u carnal


Traffic is ur next stop are you guys going to be ther...


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal...see ya ther .....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IN DA MUTHA FU**ING HOUSE


Socal#13 said:


> Homess we could do thise all day VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHAF***ING HOUSE...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS SATURDAY. MORENO VALLEY.RITCHIES KITCHEN LATIN LUXURY IS THROWING A EVENT


Socal#13 said:


> Traffic is ur next stop are you guys going to be ther...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> THIS SATURDAY. MORENO VALLEY.RITCHIES KITCHEN LATIN LUXURY IS THROWING A EVENT


got to work so I can go to traffic homess...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> got to work so I can go to traffic homess...


Orale carnal...make the green to get In between.....Que no!!!!!!


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal...make the green to get In between.....Que no!!!!!!


thats rigth cuss I migth end the year with a full custom trike...

@ mr widow maker
VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHAF***ING HOUSE ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## dreamer1

Orale carnal....looking foward to see it at the shows carnal....ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Get that feria playa, also did i say LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE. CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


Socal#13 said:


> thats rigth cuss I migth end the year with a full custom trike...
> 
> @ mr widow maker
> VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHAF***ING HOUSE ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Carnales....where's everybody at


----------



## [email protected]

WHATS YUP DREAMER. HOPE I CAN ROLL FOR SATURDAY AND GET BACK AT THE GAME


dreamer1 said:


> Good morning Carnales....where's everybody at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right here in class


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. LETS DO IT


[email protected] said:


> WHATS YUP DREAMER. HOPE I CAN ROLL FOR SATURDAY AND GET BACK AT THE GAME


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey dreamer. hows it in the oc. Any more peeps calling


----------



## [email protected]

_TTT_


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. LETS DO IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW PAGE NEW DAY. LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## [email protected]

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

[email protected]
mr.widow-maker+


----------



## [email protected]

THAT RIGHT


mr.widow-maker said:


> NEW PAGE NEW DAY. LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wonder where everyone is today?


----------



## [email protected]

IN LA LA LAND. 


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wonder where everyone is today?


----------



## [email protected]

OK FAM IM ABOUT TO GO. TTT LATINS FINEST IE BC. HOPE I CAN GET BACK ON LATER


----------



## chale63

GOOD MORNIN FAM. BOUT TO GO TO ARISONA, FOR THE SHOW. LATINS FINEST IE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Where were u sat.


chale63 said:


> GOOD MORNIN FAM. BOUT TO GO TO ARISONA, FOR THE SHOW. LATINS FINEST IE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up Chale how you been go and repasent the bike club this Saturday TTMFT take lots of pic


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> WHATS YUP DREAMER. HOPE I CAN ROLL FOR SATURDAY AND GET BACK AT THE GAME


Q-vole carnal come chill wit the players


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.X2


dreamer1 said:


> Q-vole carnal come chill wit the players


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD AFTERNOON LATINS FINEST. HOPE U GUYS R HAVING A GREAT DAY


----------



## dreamer1

So far so good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CANT WAIT TO MEET MORE NEW MEMBRRS THIS WEEKEND. LATINS FINEST BC IS PUTTING IT DWN.


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal...n still growing


----------



## [email protected]

WE WILL SEE


dreamer1 said:


> Q-vole carnal come chill wit the players


----------



## dreamer1

Ok big boy


----------



## [email protected]

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Ok big boy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT DONE EATING. WOOO HAD SOME BOMB ASS HAWIAN FOOD.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS GOT DONE EATING. WOOO HAD SOME BOMB ASS HAWIAN FOOD.


I have bro


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

So what BIG Boy YOU CAN PLAY NOW NO MORE HOT ROD?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:shh:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> So what BIG Boy YOU CAN PLAY NOW NO MORE HOT ROD?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM PROUD TO INTRODUCE A NEW MEMBER '' ABRAHAM '' ABOARD THE LATINS FINEST BC FAMILY. HE WILL BE ROLLING WITH THE ORANGE COUNTY GUYS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_TTT. LETS GET READY FOR SATURDAY_


----------



## dreamer1

Welcome Abraham......Ur part of this familia now....


----------



## dreamer1

O*C will be there.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IE WILL BE THERE


dreamer1 said:


> O*C will be there.....


----------



## Viejitos1869

Simon gracias for excepting me in your guys familia and looking forward to kicking it with you guys this coming saturday


----------



## Socal#13

Viejitos1869 said:


> Simon gracias for excepting me in your guys familia and looking forward to kicking it with you guys this coming saturday


eyy homes I dont know you pero did you just drop VIEJITOS to join LF...


----------



## Viejitos1869

Socal#13 said:


> eyy homes I dont know you pero did you just drop VIEJITOS to join LF...


Yeah I did bro you know why though.? There members from the bike club stole my plaque that I payed money for out of my own pocket to me that's fucked up, shady and disrespectful. I wasn't having that shit.!


----------



## Socal#13

did you tell them you were getting out before they toke it...


Viejitos1869 said:


> Yeah I did bro you know why though.? There members from the bike club stole my plaque that I payed money for out of my own pocket to me that's fucked up, shady and disrespectful. I wasn't having that shit.!


----------



## Viejitos1869

They took the plaque while I was still in the club


----------



## Socal#13

Viejitos1869 said:


> They took the plaque while I was still in the club


Wat chapter were you from...


----------



## Socal#13

Viejitos1869 said:


> They took the plaque while I was still in the club


Cuss if you ever told them your getting out or something ther suppost to take no matter wat your not allow to have it if your trying to get out..


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE


Viejitos1869 said:


> Simon gracias for excepting me in your guys familia and looking forward to kicking it with you guys this coming saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

It doesent matter homie. When u cant trust your own peeps in the club. Thats a sign of they dont want yu and we are strickly family here and non of the BS will happen here. I mean i kow a few viejitos from the ie and there some kool cats. Vut wat ever happen has happen its settled and done and everyone is moving on


Socal#13 said:


> Wat chapter were you from...


----------



## Socal#13

I aint tripping homess as longest I trust my homeboy from the club nd they trust me its all firmez I rep VIEJITOS TILL THE DAY I D.I.E...


mr.widow-maker said:


> It doesent matter homie. When u cant trust your own peeps in the club. Thats a sign of they dont want yu and we are strickly family here and non of the BS will happen here. I mean i kow a few viejitos from the ie and there some kool cats. Vut wat ever happen has happen its settled and done and everyone is moving on


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right. Do wat u got to do.TTT


Socal#13 said:


> I aint tripping homess as longest I trust my homeboy from the club nd they trust me its all firmez I rep VIEJITOS TILL THE DAY I D.I.E...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT LATINS FINEST Bc.TTMFT WE R LOOKING GOOD.LETS KEEP IT LIKE THAT AND JUS REMEMBER WE R A FAM AND WE R HERE FOR U IF U NEED YUS


----------



## dreamer1

California knows how to party.......in the city of O.C


----------



## dreamer1

Working like a Mexican!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol. Good morning dreamer. ITS TIME TO GET DWN ON IT. LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning carnal......


----------



## [email protected]

WELCOME TO THE CLUB. TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> IM PROUD TO INTRODUCE A NEW MEMBER '' ABRAHAM '' ABOARD THE LATINS FINEST BC FAMILY. HE WILL BE ROLLING WITH THE ORANGE COUNTY GUYS.
> View attachment 473783


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL CREW.

























































​


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

MORE BIKES TO COME. REST R UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## dreamer1

Hope by the end of the year we roll together carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Whats up bros just made the account


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Whats up bros just made the account


Orale carnal start bumping the pg....like the name..Latins finest 714....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats yup bro. Dont FORGET TO BUMP OUR ENVENT ON THE BiKE PAGE AND UNDER SHOWS AND EVENTS. ALSO EE HAVE	A CAR CLUB PAGE ON THE CAR CLUB SECTION.TTT


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Whats up bros just made the account


----------



## cwplanet

Took these pics at Westminster. Looking good Latin's Finest:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thanks cwplanet. TTT by any chance do u got a bike nd r u in a club?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night bump


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning bump....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

3 AM BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

Lunch break


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Getting yup bump


----------



## dreamer1

Today I'm a go pick up angels frame


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

looking like we got a new IE MEMBER. WE WILL MEET HIM ON SATURDAY. BIKE NEEDS WORK BUT HE WANTS TO TRICK IT OUT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> looking like we got a new IE MEMBER. WE WILL MEET HIM ON SATURDAY. BIKE NEEDS WORK BUT HE WANTS TO TRICK IT OUT


It's all good carnal...we all start like that....


----------



## dreamer1

Looks like Abraham gonna start building he's gf trike......can't wait to see it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Looks like Abraham gonna start building he's gf trike......can't wait to see it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DID U CHANGE YOUR NAME LATINS FINEST1869 There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Latinsfinest1869


----------



## LatinsFinest714

my bad bro idk how to erase that page


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ORALE. KEEP IT ACTIVE. WE CAN GIVE IT TO ANOTHER MEMBER WHO DONT HAVE ONE. TTT


LatinsFinest714 said:


> my bad bro idk how to erase that page


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up widow...we need some accounts for new members in the O.C carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Nothing but the Finest


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Nothing but the Finest


U know it carnal......


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

I need to get my plaque!!!!!!!!


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Me to bro but i have to wait for my probation then i will be able to get it and rock it at every show i go to


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT ONE DO U WANT DREAMER. CHROME, INGRAVED ND CHROME OR 2 TONE, AND U CAN BALLMILL THE NAME BIKE CLUB AT THE BOTTOM INTEAD OF HAVING THE NAME INGRAVED. IT HASENT BEEN DONE YET.


dreamer1 said:


> I need to get my plaque!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Me to bro but i have to wait for my probation then i will be able to get it and rock it at every show i go to


It's all good carnal...u just gotta make sure this club for u n u can get it bro...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT ONE DO U WANT DREAMER. CHROME, INGRAVED ND CHROME OR 2 TONE, AND U CAN BALLMILL THE NAME BIKE CLUB AT THE BOTTOM INTEAD OF HAVING THE NAME INGRAVED. IT HASENT BEEN DONE YET.


Simon carnal send me the prices


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING FAM.TTT HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## [email protected]

WATS YUP LATINS FINEST 714. WELCOME TO THE CLUB. YOUR ROLLING WTH THE FINEST NOW!!


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Me to bro but i have to wait for my probation then i will be able to get it and rock it at every show i go to


----------



## mr.widow-maker

will do.


dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal send me the prices


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> will do.


Simon


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> WATS YUP LATINS FINEST 714. WELCOME TO THE CLUB. YOUR ROLLING WTH THE FINEST NOW!!


Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP. I GOT SOME PRICES WILL SHOOT TO U DREAMER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THE SOON TO BE BIKE PRESIDENT OF ORANGE COUNTY IS GOING TO A MEMBERS HOUSE TO BUILD A SOUND SYSTEM BOX.TTT GET-R-DONE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Almost done ..got it half way...gonna look bad ass....


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Thanks dreamer I appreciate it bro


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Thanks dreamer I appreciate it bro


It's all good....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

O*C trikes going to be hitting hard at shows


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SO FAR U GUYS ARE THE TRIKES IN THE CLUB OF THE IE AND OC


LatinsFinest714 said:


> O*C trikes going to be hitting hard at shows


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Thanks dreamer I appreciate it bro


It's all good....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW PAGE TTT. WE R LOOKING GOOD GUYS KEEP IT YUP. "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST" OUR SLOGIN SAYS IT ALL. LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> SO FAR U GUYS ARE THE TRIKES IN THE CLUB OF THE IE AND OC


Fuck yea...2 trikes so far...n soon hoping to get 5


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:GET-R-DONE.


dreamer1 said:


> Fuck yea...2 trikes so far...n soon hoping to get 5


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Maybe 6 dreamer lol don't forget about my primo's lol


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> NEW PAGE TTT. WE R LOOKING GOOD GUYS KEEP IT YUP. "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST" OUR SLOGIN SAYS IT ALL. LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


Ttmft...the Latins finest way


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS ROLL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Maybe 6 dreamer lol don't forget about my primo's lol


----------



## [email protected]

WATS YUP GUYS.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup


[email protected] said:


> WATS YUP GUYS.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Maybe 6 dreamer lol don't forget about my primo's lol


Ttmft..6 trikes..Wat club has 6 trikes?????? Soon we gonna make r own pg ....Latins finest bike club...trike section


----------



## [email protected]

THATS RIGHT. WATS YUP GUYS. LETS START BUMPING THOSE PAGES There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

[email protected]
mr.widow-maker+
dreamer1+
LatinsFinest714


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> WATS YUP GUYS.TTT


Q-vole big boy ....in the houseeeeeeeeee


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Ttmft..6 trikes..Wat club has 6 trikes?????? Soon we gonna make r own pg ....Latins finest bike club...trike section


----------



## [email protected]

WHATS GOING ON MAN HOWS THE BIKE


dreamer1 said:


> Q-vole big boy ....in the houseeeeeeeeee


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> WHATS GOING ON MAN HOWS THE BIKE


So far so good bro.....u rolling wit us Saturday ....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah dreamers trike 
My trike
Project bikes:
My girls trike
My nephews trike 
And my primos trike 
And dreamers trike 2 
Lol


----------



## [email protected]

I HOPE BUT IDK. IF I DONT COME ILL BE HERE FOR TRAFFIC. TTMFT GOT TO GET MY AWARDS I WON WHEN THEY HAD THERE RAFFLES,BUT THE RAIN CANCLED THE SHOW 2X SO LETS SEE HOW THIS GOES


dreamer1 said:


> So far so good bro.....u rolling wit us Saturday ....


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah dreamers trike
> My trike
> Project bikes:
> My girls trike
> My nephews trike
> And my primos trike
> And dreamers trike 2
> Lol


coming soon to a show near u??????


----------



## [email protected]

ORANGE COUNTY PUTTING IT DOWN CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM REPRESENTING. TTT 


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah dreamers trike
> My trike
> Project bikes:
> My girls trike
> My nephews trike
> And my primos trike
> And dreamers trike 2
> Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hell yea. Dont forget IE got some trikes in the making as we speak


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> I HOPE BUT IDK. IF I DONT COME ILL BE HERE FOR TRAFFIC. TTMFT GOT TO GET MY AWARDS I WON WHEN THEY HAD THERE RAFFLES,BUT THE RAIN CANCLED THE SHOW 2X SO LETS SEE HOW THIS GOES


Orale big boy we getting ready for traffic......


----------



## [email protected]

WE ALL ARE


dreamer1 said:


> Orale big boy we getting ready for traffic......


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hell yea. Dont forget IE got some trikes in the making as we speak[/QUOTE
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> :thumsup:


----------



## [email protected]

NEW PAGE IN LESS THEN 7 MIN, LETS KEEP BUMPING


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hell yea. Dont forget IE got some trikes in the making as we speak


Orale :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Widow maker will be a trike one day.


dreamer1 said:


> Orale :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Widow maker will be a trike one day.


Black widow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Widow maker on the coffin


dreamer1 said:


> Black widow


----------



## dreamer1

We doing good familia....let's keep it like that


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hell yea


dreamer1 said:


> We doing good familia....let's keep it like that


----------



## [email protected]

MAN I HATE THOSE DATA BASE ERRORS. FUCKK.LOL


----------



## dreamer1

[email protected] said:


> MAN I HATE THOSE DATA BASE ERRORS. FUCKK.LOL


I thought I was the only 1 wit a cheap fon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Man i hate those. I got to retype this website nd log in. But OWELL


[email protected] said:


> MAN I HATE THOSE DATA BASE ERRORS. FUCKK.LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Same shit


----------



## [email protected]

I GET THEM ON THE COMPUTER.


dreamer1 said:


> I thought I was the only 1 wit a cheap fon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Me to


dreamer1 said:


> I thought I was the only 1 wit a cheap fon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


dreamer1 said:


> Same shit


----------



## dreamer1

We looking good ...growing strong...


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Lol yeah I get them on my phone and the computer


----------



## [email protected]

ANOTHER PAGE BUMPED. TTT


----------



## dreamer1

44 Carnales....


----------



## [email protected]

:gunsATA ERRORS


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Lol yeah I get them on my phone and the computer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> We looking good ...growing strong...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets end the night at 46


dreamer1 said:


> 44 Carnales....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

We need new accounts for new members


----------



## [email protected]

DAM LOOK AT OUR PAGE VIEWERS AS WE SPEAK. WATS YUP FAM BUMP THE PAGES There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)

[email protected]
dreamer1+
LatinsFinest714
furby714
mr.widow-maker+


----------



## dreamer1

WYd up furby....welcome to r house


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats yup furby714


[email protected] said:


> DAM LOOK AT OUR PAGE VIEWERS AS WE SPEAK. WATS YUP FAM BUMP THE PAGES There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)
> 
> [email protected]
> dreamer1+
> LatinsFinest714
> furby714
> mr.widow-maker+


----------



## [email protected]

LET WIDOW MAKE THEM


dreamer1 said:


> We need new accounts for new members


----------



## dreamer1

Furby714 possible new member he's gonna check us out ...hope he joins r family....make him feel at home


----------



## [email protected]

I WAS LIKE WHOS FURBY. EVERYONES ALL SAYING WAT YUP. WELCOME TO OUR SITE BRO. WE R LIKE FAM AND WE HAVE FUN EVERYWHERE WE GO. TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Furby714 possible new member he's gonna check us out ...hope he joins r family....make him feel at home


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Furby714 possible new member he's gonna check us out ...hope he joins r family....make him feel at home


----------



## dreamer1

Furby714 from the O.C


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## [email protected]

FAM PIC TOOKIN ON JAN 1,2012 CAR AND BIKE CLUB. BUT I KOW WE HAVE GROWN 3X SINCE THEN. WE NEED A PIC WTH ALL FAM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AND A pic of the BIKE CLUB ALL TOGETHER. I KOW WE TOOK A FLICKA MARCH 31 but everyone was in it and i got ahold of the STREETLOW PHOTO GUY BUT HE HASENT SENT IT OVER


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good


----------



## dreamer1

Good nite Carnales....se ya Saturday...take care n see ya manana Abraham will get the box finish carnal


----------



## [email protected]

GN MAN. SEE U SOON


dreamer1 said:


> Good nite Carnales....se ya Saturday...take care n see ya manana Abraham will get the box finish carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SHIT THATS 6. DONT FORGET ALL THE 2 WHEELERS ASWELL ONCE THEY R DONE. DAMM U GUYS R GOING TO OVER GROW THE THE IE


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah dreamers trike
> My trike
> Project bikes:
> My girls trike
> My nephews trike
> And my primos trike
> And dreamers trike 2
> Lol


----------



## [email protected]

HEY FURBY WELCOME BRO. There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)

[email protected]
LatinsFinest714
mr.widow-maker+
furby714
dreamer1+


----------



## [email protected]

mr.widow-maker said:


> SHIT THATS 6. DONT FORGET ALL THE 2 WHEELERS ASWELL ONCE THEY R DONE. DAMM U GUYS R GOING TO OVER GROW THE THE IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right. TTT


[email protected] said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

LET GET THOSE BIKES REPPING ASAP. SO WE CAN TAKE THOSE MOST MEMBER TROPHIES HOME WTH YUS. JUS LIKE IT SHOULD BE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA.LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


[email protected] said:


> LET GET THOSE BIKES REPPING ASAP. SO WE CAN TAKE THOSE MOST MEMBER TROPHIES HOME WTH YUS. JUS LIKE IT SHOULD BE


----------



## [email protected]

Replies: 888
Views: 5,600
PAGE 45


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey abraham. Will your box be wrapped for traffic


----------



## [email protected]

TRAFFIC IS THE LAST TIME U SEE PURPLE HAZE AS IT LOOKS


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Idk bro it could if the guy doesn't lagg it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good bye look. CANT WAIT TILL I WORK MY MAJIC ON THIS


[email protected] said:


> TRAFFIC IS THE LAST TIME U SEE PURPLE HAZE AS IT LOOKS
> View attachment 475098


----------



## LatinsFinest714

[email protected] said:


> TRAFFIC IS THE LAST TIME U SEE PURPLE HAZE AS IT LOOKS
> View attachment 475098


Are you getting a new frame if so will you sell it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lol. Right on. i hear ur going to put a 36inch flat screen tv nd a Xbox 360 on it


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Idk bro it could if the guy doesn't lagg it


----------



## [email protected]

SAME FRAME


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Are you getting a new frame if so will you sell it


----------



## LatinsFinest714

mr.widow-maker said:


> lol. Right on. i hear ur going to put a 36inch flat screen tv nd a Xbox 360 on it


Well you will have to wait and see bro


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD NIGHT GUYS. TTT TTYGL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MAKE IT LOOK SICK AF HOMIE


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well you will have to wait and see bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ok man.


[email protected] said:


> GOOD NIGHT GUYS. TTT TTYGL


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah I am bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 46


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah I am bro


----------



## [email protected]

PAGE 46,TTT,4 PAGES BUMPED IN A FEW HRS.


----------



## furby714

Was up homie


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What's up furby


----------



## furby714

Ur clubs growing ey was tlkn to ur homie dreamer


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up Bike club NUTHIN BUT The FINEST TTMFT


----------



## LatinsFinest714

furby714 said:


> Ur clubs growing ey was tlkn to ur homie dreamer


Yeah what were you guys talking about bro


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What's up mr. Grizzly


----------



## furby714

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah what were you guys talking about bro


Just about ur club homie n da coming up shoes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We r all rolling to moreno valley saturday. Show starts at 10am why dont u roll out and kick it with yus. The show is on allesandro at ritchies kitchen. I can get more info to u later on today


furby714 said:


> Just about ur club homie n da coming up shoes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning LATINS FINEST. HAVE A GOOD DAY.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats yup mr GRIZZLY. JUS HERE GETTING READY FER THE WEEKEND


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up Bike club NUTHIN BUT The FINEST TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales....good morning!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning dreamer.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up bro...Wats the plan for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Roll in time to the show is 7am - 9 AM SEE YOU ALL THERE LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Can wait for tomorrow.....


----------



## dreamer1

Pg 50 today????????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mmmmm pg 50 by tonight. Lets do it. BUMP TTT


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah I'll probably put pictures of the box on here


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to Abraham's house...let's finish this cuz then we going to the swapmeet n go check a few parts.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right. Shoot them to me so i can put them on fb


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> We r all rolling to moreno valley saturday. Show starts at 10am why dont u roll out and kick it with yus. The show is on allesandro at ritchies kitchen. I can get more info to u later on today


Orale I'll prolly roll over there send me more there


----------



## dreamer1

Wats. Up furby...u rolling wit us?????


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Wats. Up furby...u rolling wit us?????


My homies goin he's Gina give me a ride


----------



## dreamer1

Orale.carnal see ya ther....:x:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

here it is


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up .....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets hope my bike rolls tomarrow. Gnight guys


----------



## dreamer1

Hope so carnal:facepalm:


----------



## Tripps

whats up this is TRIPPS from the LFBC O.C


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What's up tripps


----------



## Tripps

sup homie


----------



## LatinsFinest714

You going to the show tomorrow


----------



## Tripps

simon


----------



## Tripps

you going


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Well see you there bro
You taking your bike


----------



## Tripps

maybe just to ride around


----------



## dreamer1

See ya tomorrow Carnales....ttt


----------



## furby714

Dreamer wa u think of my bike bro homie barly finished da seat


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FRESHH


furby714 said:


> Dreamer wa u think of my bike bro homie barly finished da seat


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP TRIPPS. U R WHO EXACTLY?? IM THE BIKE PRES.TTT


Tripps said:


> sup homie


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> FRESHH


Tnx


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good carnal...I like it :thumbsup: like the frame carnal n the seat looks like the Homies car....bumble bee!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Carnales time to get up n start getting ready ....let's go n represent....:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hell yea. lets DO THIS FAM.TTT I MIGHT BE ABLE TO TAKE THE BIKE.AFTERALL


----------



## dreamer1

Save me a spot carnal!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

:h5:


----------



## LatinsFinest714

My bad familia I couldn't make it because of transportation but see everyone at traffic for sure going to that one


----------



## dreamer1

It's all good carnal....no problema:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Out here wth the fam repping in moval. Also latins finest ie is in arizona repping aswell.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE AND OC IN MORENO VALLEY TODAY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

That's write had a good time DJ DOUGH BOY did his thang also it was a pleasure meeting furby 714 hope to welcome you to the family LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT everybody won


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LatinsFinest714 said:


> My bad familia I couldn't make it because of transportation but see everyone at traffic for sure going to that one


that o write there all wise next time homie see at TRAFFIC


----------



## dreamer1

:biggrin: dj dough boy got down wit some funk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_TRAFFIC CAR SHOW. WE ALL ARE EXPECTED TO BE THERE. _


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.X2 .


Mr. Grizzly said:


> That's write had a good time DJ DOUGH BOY did his thang also it was a pleasure meeting furby 714 hope to welcome you to the family LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT everybody won


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANOTHER PAGE.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

See ya at traffic Carnales...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA. WE R ROLLING DEEP. IM BRINGING LIKE 4 BIKES. WELL THATS THE PLAN SO BRING WAT U GOT


dreamer1 said:


> See ya at traffic Carnales...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HELL YEA. WE R ROLLING DEEP. IM BRINGING LIKE 4 BIKES. WELL THATS THE PLAN SO BRING WAT U GOT


Will b ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Will b ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

1ST PLACE CUSTOM AND BEST DISPLAY
View attachment 475921
View attachment 475922







1ST PLACE STREET













2ND PLACE TRIKE













UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FURBYS AWARDS


----------



## dreamer1

We did good yesterday Carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker

good morning guys. HAVE A GOOD DAY, IM GOING TO TRY TO GO TO POMONA TO CHECK OUT THE EVENT POPPIN OVER THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST OC AT ORIGIONAL MIKES IN SANTA ANA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ttt bikes look good


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ttt bikes look good


Grasias Carnal


----------



## dreamer1

Where u vatos at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

whats yup homie. r u ready for the 30th of june :thumbsup:[QUOTE=LIL GOODTIMES CC;15472689]Ttt bikes look good[/QUOTE]


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> FURBYS AWARDS
> View attachment 475933
> View attachment 475934
> View attachment 475935


Thnx bro u dd good out there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT SO WATS YUP BRO U WANT TO ROLL WTH YUS TO TRAFFIC ON SATURDAY


furby714 said:


> Thnx bro u dd good out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> whats yup homie. r u ready for the 30th of june :thumbsup:[QUOTE=LIL GOODTIMES CC;15472689]Ttt bikes look good


[/QUOTE]

Idk if I'm going now. I fuck my knee up real bad yesterday. My leg tweak to the side...


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT SO WATS YUP BRO U WANT TO ROLL WTH YUS TO TRAFFIC ON SATURDAY


I gotta see was Gina happen cuz my homie can't go n idk if AMA have a ride


----------



## dreamer1

Orale furby Wats up


----------



## furby714

Was up how da show at Og mikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam. Thats no good. Hope it gets betterIdk if I'm going now. I fuck my knee up real bad yesterday. My leg tweak to the side...[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its popping


furby714 said:


> Was up how da show at Og mikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale


furby714 said:


> I gotta see was Gina happen cuz my homie can't go n idk if AMA have a ride


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale


Yea I'll let u no


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


furby714 said:


> Yea I'll let u no


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD AFTERNOON GUYS. WE HAVE BUMPED 47 PAGES IN 1 MONTH. THATS GOOD IF I DONT SAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

1st place Carnales....n talking to another carnal who might join r club...we growing strong


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right carlos. Do it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_1ST PLACE TRIKE. AT ORIGIONAL MIKES IN SANTA ANA,CA.... LATINS FINEST OC






_


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> _1ST PLACE TRIKE. AT ORIGIONAL MIKES IN SANTA ANA,CA.... LATINS FINEST OC
> View attachment 476317
> _


Who else placed in da trikes


----------



## dreamer1

1st place for suenos bc..n I think memories 2nd st categories....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IDK MAN


furby714 said:


> Who else placed in da trikes


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> IDK MAN


Orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOME OF THE LATINS FINEST CC HAVING A GOOD DAY OUT IN WHITTER,CA 5-6-12


----------



## dreamer1

We doing big things Carnales in so lil time..... So far we have 3 trikes ....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AND LIKE 4 UNDER CONSTRUCTION


dreamer1 said:


> We doing big things Carnales in so lil time..... So far we have 3 trikes ....


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good Carnales :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAT YUP TRIPPSThere are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Tripps


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY. UNDER CONSTRUCTION PIC


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft


----------



## Tripps

Whats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHERE WERE U THIS WEEKEND??


Tripps said:


> Whats up


----------



## Tripps

I got stuck In the freeway


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAT THEY DO KICK U OUT THE CAR AND HAVE YOUR ASS RIDE YOUR BIKE HOME??LOL


Tripps said:


> I got stuck In the freeway


----------



## dreamer1

Y cuz u look all gangsta


----------



## Tripps

Na there was a lot of cars in the freeway


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up wit memo carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP FAM.LETS START BUMPIN
There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Tripps+
LatinsFinest714+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEXT TIME CALL BRO LET YUS KOW WATS GOING ON, JUS INCASE U GUYS NEED HELP


Tripps said:


> Na there was a lot of cars in the freeway


----------



## Tripps

Fixing up his bike all he needs is back rim


----------



## dreamer1

Let's do this...


----------



## dreamer1

Orale sounds good ...Wats up widow make an account for Angel


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I HAVE A 144 SPOKE RIM. BACK IF HE WANTS $20.00 BUCKS HOMIE


Tripps said:


> Fixing up his bike all he needs is back rim


----------



## Tripps

Do what ese


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I NEED HIS EMAIL AND PASWORD. AND WAT HE WANTS HIS NAME TO BE


dreamer1 said:


> Orale sounds good ...Wats up widow make an account for Angel


----------



## dreamer1

I was at the show n was talking to a homie n he might come wit us...he has a trike just like Abraham so hope he comes wit us n we will have 3 trikes show ready....


----------



## Tripps

Its a 26 inch 36 spokes


----------



## dreamer1

Save it carnal


----------



## LatinsFinest714

dreamer1 said:


> I was at the show n was talking to a homie n he might come wit us...he has a trike just like Abraham so hope he comes wit us n we will have 3 trikes show ready....


Hey dreamer is the trike going to go to traffic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKS LIKE THE VIEJITOS R IN DA HOUSE There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
LatinsFinest714+
Tripps+
Socal#13
oneofakind+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OK.


Tripps said:


> Its a 26 inch 36 spokes


----------



## dreamer1

Orale will see


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up abuelitos......I mean viejitos


----------



## Tripps

What about the stering wheel did it fit


----------



## Socal#13

You know it homess came to show some ViejitoS love in thise page nd check out the flikas you guys have from sat congats to all of you guys..


mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKS LIKE THE VIEJITOS R IN DA HOUSE There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)
> 
> mr.widow-maker
> LatinsFinest714+
> Tripps+
> Socal#13
> oneofakind+


----------



## dreamer1

I hope so carnal...he's rolling wit the O.C


----------



## dreamer1

Idk carnal I'll check manana....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

O YEA


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up abuelitos......I mean viejitos


Q'vo homess hahah funny shit...


----------



## dreamer1

Much love n respect to the viejitos familia


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SIMON. IT WAS GETTING OFF THE HOOK WHEN LATINS FINEST WAS IN THE HOUSE


Socal#13 said:


> You know it homess came to show some ViejitoS love in thise page nd check out the flikas you guys have from sat congats to all of you guys..


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vole carnal


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> SIMON. IT WAS GETTING OFF THE HOOK WHEN LATINS FINEST WAS IN THE HOUSE


deamm I was gonna go but had to help my jefe make tacoss at o.c


----------



## dreamer1

Should we take all the plaques & trophies for traffic show....Wat u think carnales


----------



## Socal#13

If any of your members have anything for sale hit me up nd if am intrested all buy...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS ALL GOOD BRO. TRAFFIC IS SATURDAY


Socal#13 said:


> deamm I was gonna go but had to help my jefe make tacoss at o.c


----------



## dreamer1

It's all good carnal...make the green


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> ITS ALL GOOD BRO. TRAFFIC IS SATURDAY


its sunday homess...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ORALE. I GOT 1 SET OF 144 SPOKE RIMS. ONLY THING IS I NEEDED TO USE THE FRONT AXLE OF THE FRONT RIM FOR MY NEW RIMS. ILL LET THEM GO FOR $40.00


Socal#13 said:


> If any of your members have anything for sale hit me up nd if am intrested all buy...


----------



## dreamer1

U mean Sunday carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I MAY ROLL IN SAT NIGHT TO MAKE SHURE I HAVE A SPOT


Socal#13 said:


> its sunday homess...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM TAKING MY BEST OF TROPHIES


dreamer1 said:


> Should we take all the plaques & trophies for traffic show....Wat u think carnales


----------



## Socal#13

I got a braw new pair in my bike you aint got any custom parts...


mr.widow-maker said:


> ORALE. I GOT 1 SET OF 144 SPOKE RIMS. ONLY THING IS I NEEDED TO USE THE FRONT AXLE OF THE FRONT RIM FOR MY NEW RIMS. ILL LET THEM GO FOR $40.00


----------



## Tripps

What size window


----------



## dreamer1

U still working on Ur frame socal


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I MAY ROLL IN SAT NIGHT TO MAKE SHURE I HAVE A SPOT


oraa thats a good idea...


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> U still sodium g on Ur frame socal


wat no comprendo...haha


----------



## dreamer1

LOL window


----------



## mr.widow-maker

20INCH I CAN POST PICS


Tripps said:


> What size window


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL I AINT NO CAR ATTACHMENT


dreamer1 said:


> LOL window


----------



## dreamer1

I meant Ur frame


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT TO THINK SMARTER NOT HARDER.LOL


Socal#13 said:


> oraa thats a good idea...


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> U still working on Ur frame socal[/QUOT am done sanding it migth do something else to it...but waiting for my homie to stop laging it nd primer it...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOT TO THINK SMARTER NOT HARDER.LOL


Seriooo huh...


----------



## dreamer1

Orale carnal...looking good


----------



## dreamer1

I need to look for some crocodile heads for my bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SIMON:thumbsup:


Socal#13 said:


> Seriooo huh...


----------



## Tripps

Yo window you going to post them today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IS IT GETTING DARK OUT SIDE. LET ME TURN ON THE LIGHTS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS WIDOW PLAYBOY.


Tripps said:


> Yo window you going to post them today


----------



## Socal#13

Oraaa window see you at traffic...


----------



## Tripps

Sorry homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger:


Socal#13 said:


> Oraaa window see you at traffic...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS KOOL


Tripps said:


> Sorry homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EVERYONE GET ON THE LOWRIDER BIKE SECTION AND GO TO THE 2012 ONLINE SHOW AND VOTE MY BIKE AS 3RD PLACE WINNER. LETS DO THIS


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> :finger:


hahahahahaha wazz up dawg...


----------



## Tripps

So you going to post the pics of the rims


----------



## chale63

WAZZZZZZ YUP LATINS FINEST. IM OUT HER IN LAUGLIN REPRESENTING THE CLUB. WILL BE BACK FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> Yo window you going to post them today


LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Oraaa window see you at traffic...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## [email protected]

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

U NEED A COMPUTER SEE THE CAR HOP IN THE PIC. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Fuck yea


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING GUYS. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IN DA HOUsE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Havw a good day guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

About to go to skool.


----------



## dreamer1

Morning...chilling at the house watching some t.v


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING GUYS.IN CLASS ON THE COMPUTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning playas in class taking a test nd bumpin the PAGES.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Fixing my escalade


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Hopefully my box gets done before traffic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup fam. Looks like monday isnt the day to bump pages.lol


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Hopefully my box gets done before traffic


It will get done carnal just get the trike ready n Ur ride tambien cuz its gonna be a crazy weekend


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup fam. Looks like monday isnt the day to bump pages.lol


That's Wat I was thinking carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol. I kow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Going tomarrow to the thrift store to go buy the schwinn trike they got. Sitting outside getting weather proofed


----------



## dreamer1

Seems all the Carnales r busy


----------



## dreamer1

Orale post some pics


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave: The homie Chale brought the LF a 2nd place trophy, congratts guys.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT. HEY BRO THANKS FOR TAKING PICS CUZ HE DONT EVEN LIKE SENDING ME ANY.LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dam Chale looking good out there in laughin what's up fam so who's all going to traffic in Sunday? Ziek get a roll call going shirts well be ready so have your money ready


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Dam Chale looking good out there in laughin what's up fam so who's all going to traffic in Sunday? Ziek get a roll call going shirts well be ready so have your money ready


Hey grizzly I'm going for sure even if I have to carpool that trike lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Hey grizzly I'm going for sure even if I have to carpool that trike lol


OK kool see you there


----------



## LatinsFinest714

How many bikes you taking


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL FOR TRAFFIC.
1.WIDOWMAKER
2.ANGLES
3.TAPOUT
4.PURPLE HAZE
5.TOYSTORY
6.PURPLE DICE
7.PINK TRIKE
8.AZTEC DREAMZ
9.26 INCH TRIKE
AND WHO ELSE. WERES THE REST OF THE OC


----------



## dreamer1

Aztec dreams will b ther for sure.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

???


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL FOR TRAFFIC.
> 1.WIDOWMAKER
> 2.ANGLES
> 3.TAPOUT
> 4.PURPLE HAZE
> 5.TOYSTORY
> 6.PURPLE DICE
> 7.PINK TRIKE
> 8.AZTEC DREAMZ
> 9.26 INCH TRIKE
> AND WHO ELSE. WERES THE REST OF THE OC


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam Wats up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up oc were you guys at? You coming throw on Sunday I see dreamer and LF714 were body else
Where's furby714 been at how you been loco


----------



## dreamer1

I'm hoping this fools from Costa mesa bring ther bikes Carnales will see but we bringing the whole artillery.......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Simon loco the shirts well be ready even if they don't bring a bike still come


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Simon even if they don't bring a bike tell to still show up all tell to bring chairs to set on


----------



## Tripps

What time is the show


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

theres the info


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Tripps said:


> What time is the show


well let you know so we can all meet up but look forward about 6 to be there cus it gets packed lil homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL FOR TRAFFIC.
1.WIDOWMAKER
2.ANGLES
3.TAPOUT
4.PURPLE HAZE
5.TOYSTORY
6.PURPLE DICE
7.PINK TRIKE
8.AZTEC DREAMZ
9.26 INCH TRIKE
AND WHO ELSE. WERES THE REST OF THE OC ​


----------



## Tripps

Orale ey I want to buy the rims


----------



## Tripps

It's sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

simon they r yours. ill bring them sunday. also SHIRTS ARE $7.00 IF U GOT SOME DONE IN THE SIZES FROM SMALL TO XXL


Tripps said:


> Orale ey I want to buy the rims


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP JUAN SEE U SUNDAY
There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Tripps+
Juan GT Reyes+


----------



## Tripps

Am not going sunday


----------



## Tripps

Is there a show next week


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YOUR NOT GOING??


Tripps said:


> Am not going sunday


----------



## Tripps

Na I can I got a job for saterday and sunday I got to work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NO. BUT THERE IS A CRUIZE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY IN PERRIS,CA


Tripps said:


> Is there a show next week


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM. WELL MAKE SHURE U TAKE OFF MAY 20TH. BECAUSE WE R ALL GOING TO LAKE SILVERWOOD


Tripps said:


> Na I can I got a job for saterday and sunday I got to work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yall comin 2 the ventura show????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno: IDK. ON MY BEHALF I HAFT TO STAY LOCAL FOR ABOUT A YEAR DUE TO FAM. MEDICAL ISSUES


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yall comin 2 the ventura show????


----------



## Tripps

Am going to see what I can do


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> :dunno: IDK. ON MY BEHALF I HAFT TO STAY LOCAL FOR ABOUT A YEAR DUE TO FAM. MEDICAL ISSUES


Yeah family 1st


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Tripps said:


> Am going to see what I can do


that's kool homie make that money don't tripp there be more show but try to make it on the 20


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Tripps said:


> Am going to see what I can do


Sounds good iys a good show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SO WE WILL SEE. MAYBE I CAN CARPOOL WTH SOMEONE THAT WANTS TO GO


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah family 1st


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Tripps said:


> Am going to see what I can do


Sounds good its a good show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sounds good its a good show


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

So wats good u giys rolling to traffic??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NAW MAN. NOT THIS YEAR.:thumbsdown: OF COARSE MAN. WE ARE ONLY TRING TO GET OUR BIKE CLUB ROLL CALL ON THE LAST FEW PAGES ON WHOS GOING:thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> So wats good u giys rolling to traffic??


----------



## dreamer1

We going to traffic Sunday n I'm going to a show here in Santa ana ....who ever wants to go let me know...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SAME DAY


dreamer1 said:


> We going to traffic Sunday n I'm going to a show here in Santa ana ....who ever wants to go let me know...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U aint going??


----------



## dreamer1

No I'm going Saturday here in Santa ana n sunday traffic bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHO


Juan GT Reyes said:


> U aint going??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY LET EVERYONE KNOW


dreamer1 said:


> No I'm going Saturday here in Santa ana n sunday traffic bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHO


U???


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a talk to all the Homies here in O.C n see how can we get all the Homies for traffic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sounds good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM GOING. IM BRINGING I BELIEVE 3 BIKES


Juan GT Reyes said:


> U???


----------



## Tripps

Ey dreamer what time is the show ese


----------



## Tripps

In santa ana


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Afternoon bump
T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> In santa ana


The show in Santa ana starts at 10 but we gotta be ther at 8


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Handle it playahs


----------



## Tripps

I might go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Sounds good bro


----------



## Tripps

me and memo might be done whit his bike this week


----------



## dreamer1

Good job bro if u guys can let's go to the show in Santa ana


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Support it guys.


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Support it guys.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup carlos #1


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carlos.....how's everyone!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning


----------



## lowdude13

*NADA GETTING READY FOR TRAFFIC *


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup carlos #1


----------



## lowdude13

*HEY DREAMER WE R GOOD JUST DOING THE EVERYDAY THING AND U . U COMING TO TRAFFIC SHOW *


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Carlos.....how's everyone!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Good morning


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal I'll see ya Sunday ...Wats up familya good morning....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Carlos. Dont for get to bring the donation box.please


lowdude13 said:


> *NADA GETTING READY FOR TRAFFIC *


----------



## lowdude13

*FO SHO I ALSO HAVE THE RAG MONEY TOO *


mr.widow-maker said:


> Carlos. Dont for get to bring the donation box.please


----------



## lowdude13

WHAT TIME IS THE BIKE CLUB ROLLIN OUT THERE


----------



## dreamer1

Good question......Wat time????


----------



## lowdude13

:dunno:


dreamer1 said:


> Good question......Wat time????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*THE QUESTION IS WAT TIME R WE ALL ROLLING IN TOGETHER*


lowdude13 said:


> WHAT TIME IS THE BIKE CLUB ROLLIN OUT THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WE CAN ALL MEET YUP AT THE CHEVRON ON MILLIKEN OFF OF THE FREEWAY. THEN ROLL IN ALL AT ONCE. TOGETHER IT IS LOCATED NORTH OF THE FREEWAY. WAT DO U GUYS THINK


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_*WADD YUP GUYS. IT IS COMING YUP. SO WHO IS GOING TO ROLL. *_







ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC​


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> WE CAN ALL MEET YUP AT THE CHEVRON ON MILLIKEN OFF OF THE FREEWAY. THEN ROLL IN ALL AT ONCE. TOGETHER IT IS LOCATED NORTH OF THE FREEWAY. WAT DO U GUYS THINK


Sounds good to me bro but let everybody know n Wat times


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus a sugestion


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Please bring a pack of sodas or a case of water sunday please. Or something to munch on. No glass or alcholic beverages allowed


----------



## LatinsFinest714

The homie from California Upholstery told me that he is going to start my box on Friday and have it ready for me on saturday so depending on what time i get it back i can go get my system installed and i can roll with it to traffic if not ill just show my bike without the box. 

For sure Zek all bring a 24 of corona's lol jk


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> The homie from California Upholstery told me that he is going to start my box on Friday and have it ready for me on saturday so depending on what time i get it back i can go get my system installed and i can roll with it to traffic if not ill just show my bike without the box.
> 
> 
> For sure Zek all bring a 24 of corona's lol jk


U can bring the coronas to my house carnal.......n this is no joke


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up. Carnalitos......cleaning my rims n getting ready for Sunday


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah dreamer i went to the viejitos house to see the cost of some parts 
The parts online where like $400 and something for everything 
and i went to ralph and he told me $300 and something for everything 

Good shit if he does come through


----------



## dreamer1

Hope so carnal cuz we may need he's services soon bro cuz we gonna need lots of parts...hope goes ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah dreamer i went to the viejitos house to see the cost of some parts
> The parts online where like $400 and something for everything
> and i went to ralph and he told me $300 and something for everything
> 
> Good shit if he does come through


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL FOR TRAFFIC.
1.WIDOWMAKER
2.ANGLES
3.TAPOUT
4.PURPLE HAZE
5.TOYSTORY
6.PURPLE DICE
7.PINK TRIKE
8.AZTEC DREAMZ
9.26 INCH TRIKE
10. POMONA CRUIZER
AND WHO ELSE. WERES THE REST OF THE OC ​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADD YUP HOMIESThere are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Socal#13
LIL GOODTIMES CC+
Tripps+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW LOOK. ROLLING SOON. LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST OC BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST OC BC







*


----------



## furby714

that dude ralph good ppl he takes alil wile but good prices compareed to the store


mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION. LATINS FINEST IE BC







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KOOL


furby714 said:


> that dude ralph good ppl he takes alil wile but good prices compareed to the store


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEFORE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOW. ALMOST DONE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST SGV. UNDR CONSTRUCTION


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST OC. UNDER CONSTRUCTION







N


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST OC. UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE


----------



## furby714

sickk rimms


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST OC. UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS JUS 1


furby714 said:


> sickk rimms


----------



## dreamer1

Hope by the end of the year we can have more then 20 bikes all together...I.E & O.C


----------



## furby714

orale 

WERE DO U ALL GET UR TURNTABLES AT LOOKING FOR ONE FOR MY 16INCH


mr.widow-maker said:


> THATS JUS 1


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GOT A GUY THAT MAKES THEM.


furby714 said:


> orale
> 
> WERE DO U ALL GET UR TURNTABLES AT LOOKING FOR ONE FOR MY 16INCH


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST OC. UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Trying to get this 1 ready ASAP....


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Mr widow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Trying to get this 1 ready ASAP....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CHILLING at THE LIBARY CHARGING MY PHONE B4 I GO HOME


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Mr widow


----------



## furby714

PM THE PRICE ON ONE BRO NEEDA GET ONE


mr.widow-maker said:


> I GOT A GUY THAT MAKES THEM.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up furby


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up furby


WAS UP HOMIE WAS GOOD


----------



## dreamer1

Same Bs different day bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

im not shure but i belive wth no chrome juss raw for a 16 inch is $300.00 but dont hold m on the price


furby714 said:


> PM THE PRICE ON ONE BRO NEEDA GET ONE


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Same Bs different day bro


SERIO DUZNT SOUND GOOD EY


----------



## dreamer1

Its all good so Wats up widow Wat time we moving on Sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

loooking like 4am.i guess mayby a lil later


dreamer1 said:


> Its all good so Wats up widow Wat time we moving on Sunday


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up furby u going to traffic


----------



## furby714

YEA MAYB TRYN TO GET A RIDE CUZ HOMIE AINT GOIN NO MORE


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up furby u going to traffic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He aint rolling anymore


furby714 said:


> YEA MAYB TRYN TO GET A RIDE CUZ HOMIE AINT GOIN NO MORE


----------



## furby714

THE HOMIE ???
NAWW HE AINT


mr.widow-maker said:


> He aint rolling anymore


----------



## dreamer1

U need a ride


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Howcome


furby714 said:


> THE HOMIE ???
> NAWW HE AINT


----------



## furby714

yeaa i do ey


dreamer1 said:


> U need a ride


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Howcome


he works at to in the mornin


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale


furby714 said:


> he works at to in the mornin


----------



## furby714

yeaa


mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale


----------



## Lolophill13

Need to remember that traffic show is a big one and we need to get there early


----------



## Lolophill13

Tapout will be going


----------



## mr.widow-maker

5:30 pm bump. Got to tear the widowmaker down and polish it all out.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat time we rolling in phil? Any word


Lolophill13 said:


> Need to remember that traffic show is a big one and we need to get there early


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> 5:30 pm bump. Got to tear the widowmaker down and polish it all out.


just dnt skratch it up bro


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Cant wait to take my box tomorrow to get wrapped with some "animal" and suede lol 
Going to look sick going down the back of the box


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA BRO.TTT


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Cant wait to take my box tomorrow to get wrapped with some "animal" and suede lol
> Going to look sick going down the back of the box


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Then after drop it off at the stereo shop to get everything installed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Will it be ready for show?


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Then after drop it off at the stereo shop to get everything installed


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Well the box will be ready idk for sure about the sounds but i can still put everything together. The only thing i could connect is my siren


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Cant wait to take my box tomorrow to get wrapped with some "animal" and suede lol
> Going to look sick going down the back of the box


Put some mosquito skin bro wit the lice skin too....


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well the box will be ready idk for sure about the sounds but i can still put everything together. The only thing i could connect is my siren


Put it all together just for show bro


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> yeaa i do ey


Let me see Wat i can do bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMFAO.


dreamer1 said:


> Put some mosquito skin bro wit the lice skin too....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Hahahaha dreamer thats very funny but i wanted to do something like elephant skin or fish scales lol


----------



## dreamer1

Fish scales will look good carnal....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

hell yeah then i can get a trailer for my trike and put a tank and a few sharks in there


----------



## dreamer1

Gold fish bro....swim wit gold fish


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Or some crabs or lobsters then i can get points with a 3D display lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Omg u guys and yur animal skin.


----------



## LatinsFinest714

You should see how my real animal skin looks on my seat


----------



## dreamer1

LOL...Carnales..I'm a go to sleep see ya guys doo ....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY CHECK IT OUT. MANDATORY A CASE OF WATER. AND BRING A SIDE DISH OF FOOD. I KOW THERES GOING TO BE SEVICHE. BUT NOT ENOUGH FOR ALL. SO LETS KEEP IT TO LIKE A MAC SALAD,TORTAS SOMETHING EASY AND LET ME NOW ASAP SO WE CAN WRITE IT DOWN


----------



## furby714

widow hows da tear down going


----------



## LatinsFinest714

ill bring some home made salsa and chips


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

Wuhts up Latins finest bike and pedal car family:wave:
I'll bring torts and chips:rofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ABOUT TIME U LOG IN.TTT SEE U SUNDAY WTH YOUR BIKE READYY to rep. Also bring a food platter of something and let me kow


Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> Wuhts up Latins finest bike and pedal car family:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

my frame looks to naked


furby714 said:


> widow hows da tear down going


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> my frame looks to naked


den dress it back up hahha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its to much of a hassle by my self. Ima wait to see wat I get tomarrow in parts.


furby714 said:


> den dress it back up hahha


----------



## furby714

orale sick sick 
ey did they vato alredy sold da parts da he made rong for u ???


mr.widow-maker said:


> Its to much of a hassle by my self. Ima wait to see wat I get tomarrow in parts.


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

Yupp imma take torts and chips:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I dont think so. But It was sissy bar for a banannah seat and to hook a comtinental wheel yup. But it waz like a web design


furby714 said:


> orale sick sick
> ey did they vato alredy sold da parts da he made rong for u ???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Kool can u txt richard that


Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> Yupp imma take torts and chips:roflmao:


----------



## furby714

oo serioo n u tnk u can ask m how much he wants for it n do u have ne pix of it


mr.widow-maker said:


> I dont think so. But It was sissy bar for a banannah seat and to hook a comtinental wheel yup. But it waz like a web design


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Simon


furby714 said:


> oo serioo n u tnk u can ask m how much he wants for it n do u have ne pix of it


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Simon


Gracias homie n if u have ne pix shoot m too me thru pm. N a price


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wat time we rolling in phil? Any word


I would like to be at the gate around 3:30am dont want to wait in line for a long time. But havent heard anything yet. Trying to work on
The time and where to meet. So need to pack bikes up night before.


----------



## dreamer1

Orale sounds good Carnales....I might bring a salad or sandwiches


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOod morning bump. Meet yup time will be announced today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow im always ready. Jus got to wait for the boss to roll


Lolophill13 said:


> I would like to be at the gate around 3:30am dont want to wait in line for a long time. But havent heard anything yet. Trying to work on
> The time and where to meet. So need to pack bikes up night before.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OK for the peeps in moval we well meet up at the Arco gas station at 3am we well be living at 3:30 then we well meet everyone else like ORANGE COUNTY AND POMONA at 4am at the chevron gas station off the 10 freeway and MILLIKEN, NORTH OF THE FREEWAY see you all there let me know what your bring we got a food list going thanks each member a 12 pack sodas and 1cs of waters so TX me to put you on the list.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales....elbow grease those bikes cuz I wanna see the crome shiny....Aztec dreams getting a tune up.....


----------



## dreamer1

We will be at the gas station at 4...I'll let the O.C know


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OK for the peeps in moval we well meet up at the Arco gas station at 3am we well be living at 3:30 then we well meet everyone else like ORANGE COUNTY AND POMONA at 4am at the chevron gas station off the 10 freeway and MILLIKEN, NORTH OF THE FREEWAY see you all there let me know what your bring we got a food list going thanks each member a 12 pack sodas and 1cs of waters so TX me to put you on the list


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST OC WILL BE ROLLING HARD BY THE END OF THE YEAR. WATCH OUT THERES SOME GOOD RIDES COMING OUT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST OC WILL BE ROLLING HARD BY THE END OF THE YEAR. WATCH OUT THERES SOME GOOD RIDES COMING OUT


Fuck yea....n still growing...ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump see u homies there at traffic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RIGHT ON. U GOT A RIDE FOR UR BIKES. SEE U THERE.TTT GOODTIMES ELA


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump see u homies there at traffic


----------



## dreamer1

Still cleaning my bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Waiting on my parts to roll in


----------



## dreamer1

R u getting Ur parts this week


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> RIGHT ON. U GOT A RIDE FOR UR BIKES. SEE U THERE.TTT GOODTIMES ELA


Yes sir. Got my uncle picking me up. R u ready


----------



## LatinsFinest714

:,( just dropped off my box at the shop can't wait to see it all dressed up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bikes not done. But ima go wth wat I got


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir. Got my uncle picking me up. R u ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hell yea cant wait.LATINS FINEST TTMFT


LatinsFinest714 said:


> :,( just dropped off my box at the shop can't wait to see it all dressed up


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> :,( just dropped off my box at the shop can't wait to see it all dressed up


Mosquito skin carnal!!!!!


----------



## LatinsFinest714

No I ended up choosing hippo 
Hey dreamer I think he sells crocodile heads


----------



## Lolophill13

Should go with fourskin


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> Should go with fourskin


!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lmfao


Lolophill13 said:


> Should go with fourskin


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MAY 20TH. LATINS FINEST GOING TO THE LAKE


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yupp


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE IE ND OC BC. SEE U SUNDAY. TTMFT WE R LOOKING BETTER THEN GOOD. WE R LOOKIN GRRREAT.TTMFT "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST"


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night fam. TTT. HAVE A FINE NIGHT


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning familia...Tgif


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA. CANT WAIT.


----------



## dreamer1

We looking good Carnales


----------



## [email protected]

GOOD MORNING LATINS FINEST IE BC. TTMFT. HOPE I CAN GO. ITS LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT.


[email protected] said:


> GOOD MORNING LATINS FINEST IE BC. TTMFT. HOPE I CAN GO. ITS LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## lowdude13

:dunno:


[email protected] said:


> GOOD MORNING LATINS FINEST IE BC. TTMFT. HOPE I CAN GO. ITS LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## lowdude13

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup carlos.


----------



## lowdude13

AT HOME DOING PAPER WORK FOR NOW UNTILL MY PHONE RINGS I HOPE ITS SLOW TODAY


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd yup carlos.


----------



## dreamer1

I'm off today till Tuesday


----------



## lowdude13

U DONT HAVE TO RUB IT IN HAHAHAHA MY LUCK I HAVE TO WORK THIS WEEKEND AFTER 1PM MY PHONE WILL BE OFF UNTIL MONDAY


dreamer1 said:


> I'm off today till Tuesday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So contact shirley then. For anything


lowdude13 said:


> U DONT HAVE TO RUB IT IN HAHAHAHA MY LUCK I HAVE TO WORK THIS WEEKEND AFTER 1PM MY PHONE WILL BE OFF UNTIL MONDAY


----------



## [email protected]

*BUMP TTMFT. ALL DAY ROLLING WTH THE FINEST.*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Afternoon bump.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> So contact shirley then. For anything


LOL....Wats up Carlos...


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up phill....ready for Sunday bro????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup playahs


----------



## dreamer1

How the bikes coming


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The fucking guy never called back nor stopped by my house. Yet hes posting everyone else shit on facebook


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> The fucking guy never called back nor stopped by my house. Yet hes posting everyone else shit on facebook


WHOS THE FUCKING GUY ?


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> The fucking guy never called back nor stopped by my house. Yet hes posting everyone else shit on facebook


Wtf bro....handle that ass carnal....


----------



## lowdude13

YUP LEAVE MY GROUCHY ASS ALONE LOL:buttkick:


mr.widow-maker said:


> So contact shirley then. For anything


----------



## dreamer1

LOL...


----------



## lowdude13

IS IT KRAZY CUTTING ?


lowdude13 said:


> WHOS THE FUCKING GUY ?


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> IS IT KRAZY CUTTING ?


I think so


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

I Think SO TO X4 ON THAT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yes sir.


lowdude13 said:


> IS IT KRAZY CUTTING ?


----------



## dreamer1

So how long he been taking cutting Ur parts bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

To long. I shoulda had it already. I should be on high priority since shit got messed yup nd is been paid 4.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So I got a update pic. Looks good and there at chrome untill I spoke up on a section I wanted ingraved that haddent got touch. FUCK. BACK TO THE INGRAVER. SET BACK ANOTHER 2WEEKS. ATLEAST


----------



## dreamer1

Ain't the a bitch carnal.....


----------



## lowdude13

Santiago ask rich to tell me not to put krazy cutting on blast on layitlow i never did but now im changing my mind what can he do .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I need to stay wth him for my bike kus its krazy kutting . But Im GOING TO BE ORDERING A GOOD BULK OF PLAQUES SOON nd its taking Him since march to do 1 ingraved plaque like mine nd I still havent recieved it. I HAD TO TAKE DEPLAQUE MY BIKE BECAUSE I WAS PROMISSED THIS PLAQUE APRIL 28 nd it looks like 3 more weeks out


lowdude13 said:


> *that dude dosent know how to take care of customers he only deals with big clubs hes like a prostitute he wants $$ up front before he gives any service i paid this cat in full for some pendents and he never made them i told him to keep the money and fuck him self i never said nothing to no one we should look for some one else for custom work my thoughts *


----------



## Justin-Az

Damn, Im glad I read this thread as thought they where a legit biz.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There good peeps. They juss need to step it yup and get it together


Justin-Az said:


> Damn, Im glad I read this thread as thought they where a legit biz.


----------



## Justin-Az

mr.widow-maker said:


> There good peeps. They juss need to step it yup and get it together


When I get a bike Ill prolly just buy a done one so less headaches or if I build one will go through Chucky as hes good people.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I believe chuckie is tnt. Nd tnt orders from krazy kutting. But its not as bad kus its a bigger order


Justin-Az said:


> When I get a bike Ill prolly just buy a done one so less headaches or if I build one will go through Chucky as hes good people.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> I believe chuckie is tnt. Nd tnt orders from krazy kutting. But its not as bad kus its a bigger order


I am good people...hahah...TNT does order from KrazyKutting, they help our designs come to life, we also are partners w the Paz Bros when it comes to twisted items and Krazy Body mods... but with like anything custom there's always delays and snags... I've worked w krazykutting hands on and seen how hard they work and how they produce quality items... yes there's some orders that get behind but that's w a lot of companies... they don't pay me shit to speak for them I'm giving u my personal experience.. it sucks that your having a problem and i wish you guys luck and I hope to see you bike complete soon homie.


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> *that dude dosent know how to take care of customers he only deals with big clubs hes like a prostitute he wants $$ up front before he gives any service i paid this cat in full for some pendents and he never made them i told him to keep the money and fuck him self i never said nothing to no one we should look for some one else for custom work my thoughts *


Burn this fool this is why plp get rip off wit lots of money cuz we keep r mouths shut carnal...we work hard for r money to fix r cars n bikes n this is the [email protected]!#$%$ thanks we get....f**k that I ain't giving nobody my money that i work hard for....its just b.s carnal


----------



## dreamer1

I know a place here in O.C I'm a find some Info


----------



## KrazyKutting

Ok, let's just see how bad these Krazy Kutting guys are. How they don't care about the little guy and only the big clubs. Zek, can you clear something up for us? Were you or were you not registered to enter the Las Vegas Show this past year on time? Was it not sold out? Was it not full, where no more entries could enter? And wait, you were not registered or could not get in on time. But who got you in Zek? Is it because at the time you had spend $1000s of dollars in product from us? Please clear that up for the audience?

Now, how many in the audience get a personal visit to your front door of your home a late hours of the night to make sure you get your product? Yeah, good luck finding that person now.

You want to have your items cut, engraved and plated as top priority, than you pay for it. And Zek, you didn't. You had the homie hook up and you know it. 

And Carlos (lowdude13), wow! Really? You want to go there? Richard can refund you your 2 pendant money. He has a small balance with us. and we can be clear in owing anything to Latin Finest.

Sorry for the bad experience, wish you all the best.

Please feel free to vist the forums of the "big clubs" to see if I have taken the time to write in their forums or taken the time to hand deliver product to them at late hours, and ask them how much they paid for their custom parts to compare how we only care about the big club"


----------



## dreamer1

hno: tan cabrones...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I need to stay wth him for my bike kus its krazy kutting . But Im GOING TO BE ORDERING A GOOD BULK OF PLAQUES SOON nd its taking Him since march to do 1 ingraved plaque like mine nd I still havent recieved it. I HAD TO TAKE DEPLAQUE MY BIKE BECAUSE I WAS PROMISSED THIS PLAQUE APRIL 28 nd it looks like 3 more weeks out


This is why when u make business wit someone u always ask how long its gonna take...if they say a week then its a week but if it turn out more then a month then u just getting Bs...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS GO BACK TO VEGAS. WHEN I WAS IN LATIN LUXURY. IT WAS SEPTEMBER AT ROYAL FANTSIES SHOW WERE THE WHOLE CLUB NEEDED TO PAY SO WE COULD ALL SEND OFF AT ONCE. WELL I GAVE MY INFO AND MONEY TO THE PRES AS A NORMAL PROUB CLUB MEMBER.ND A FEW GUYS DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY AT TIME SO MY REG FEE WENT WTH THE PRES. WELL IN THE MEAN TIME OTHERS HAD SENT OFF THERE REG FORMS AND YET ME NOT KOWING IT SAT. WELL I WAS TOLD DONT WORRY IMA GO THIS WEEK I WAS LIKE OK SO A FEW MONTHS GO DWN THE ROAD AND HERE COMES THE STUFF CONFERMING TO OTHERS A OK . SO EVERY ONE STARTS TXTING ME.HEY DID U GET IT. ND IM LIKE NO. SO WE ALL HAD A MEETING AND I was told dont worrie I will get u in. so im like wtf u will get me in.,TURNS OUT MINE NOR THE PRES WAS PAYED CUZ I CALLED YOLANDA FROM LOWRIDER DIERECT ND I FOUND OUT MULTIPLE NAMES WERE NOT IN THE COMPUTER ND I WAS ONE OF THEM. WELL 3 DAYS B4. MR RITCHARD GAVE U A CALL TO HELP ME GET IN AND U SAYED ILL DO MY BEST BUT I HAD TO PAY ANOTHER 30 BUCKS. ND I WAS cOOL. nd U KEEP YOUR WORD ND I GOT IN. TTT THANK U FOR THAT JUS LIKE I TOLD U DAY OF. YES U HELPED ME OUT WTH MY PARTS. ND EVERYWHERE I GO. PPL ASKND I SAY KRAZYKUTTING. ND I GET COMPLAMENTS 24/7 . Yet like others in the club I HAVE ALWAYS PAID U CASH ND BEEN ALWAYS ON TIME ND U CANT SAY I HAVENT. I DONT OWE U ANY $ ON MY HALF BECAUSE I GET THE SHIT HANDLED. YET U DO LACK ON CONTACTING PEEPS BACK. ND THAT SHOULD CHANGE. SO IS THERE ANYMORE U WANT TO PUT ON BLAST ON MY BEHALF BECAUSE I HAVE NOTHING FOR U TO PUT ME ON BLAST. ND I NEVER DID. YET U MADE ME PUT ANOTHER PERSON ON BLAST DUE TO VEGAS BUT THAT REFLECTS BACK TO U MAKING ME ANNOUNCE THE TRUTH.


KrazyKutting said:


> Ok, let's just see how bad these Krazy Kutting guys are. How they don't care about the little guy and only the big clubs. Zek, can you clear something up for us? Were you or were you not registered to enter the Las Vegas Show this past year on time? Was it not sold out? Was it not full, where no more entries could enter? And wait, you were not registered or could not get in on time. But who got you in Zek? Is it because at the time you had spend $1000s of dollars in product from us? Please clear that up for the audience?
> 
> Now, how many in the audience get a personal visit to your front door of your home a late hours of the night to make sure you get your product? Yeah, good luck finding that person now.
> 
> You want to have your items cut, engraved and plated as top priority, than you pay for it. And Zek, you didn't. You had the homie hook up and you know it.
> 
> And Carlos (lowdude13), wow! Really? You want to go there? Richard can refund you your 2 pendant money. He has a small balance with us. and we can be clear in owing anything to Latin Finest.
> 
> Sorry for the bad experience, wish you all the best.
> 
> Please feel free to vist the forums of the "big clubs" to see if I have taken the time to write in their forums or taken the time to hand deliver product to them at late hours, and ask them how much they paid for their custom parts to compare how we only care about the big club"


----------



## Socal#13

Wasent gonna order cuss wat the other foo said but sence you took your time nd try to clear up your biss name I changed my mind youll hear from me homie wen my frame its ready to get dose KRAZY parts on ther...


KrazyKutting said:


> Ok, let's just see how bad these Krazy Kutting guys are. How they don't care about the little guy and only the big clubs. Zek, can you clear something up for us? Were you or were you not registered to enter the Las Vegas Show this past year on time? Was it not sold out? Was it not full, where no more entries could enter? And wait, you were not registered or could not get in on time. But who got you in Zek? Is it because at the time you had spend $1000s of dollars in product from us? Please clear that up for the audience?
> 
> Now, how many in the audience get a personal visit to your front door of your home a late hours of the night to make sure you get your product? Yeah, good luck finding that person now.
> 
> You want to have your items cut, engraved and plated as top priority, than you pay for it. And Zek, you didn't. You had the homie hook up and you know it.
> 
> And Carlos (lowdude13), wow! Really? You want to go there? Richard can refund you your 2 pendant money. He has a small balance with us. and we can be clear in owing anything to Latin Finest.
> 
> Sorry for the bad experience, wish you all the best.
> 
> Please feel free to vist the forums of the "big clubs" to see if I have taken the time to write in their forums or taken the time to hand deliver product to them at late hours, and ask them how much they paid for their custom parts to compare how we only care about the big club"


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Wasent gonna order cuss wat the other foo said but sence you took your time nd try to clear up your biss name I changed my mind youll hear from me homie wen my frame its ready to get dose KRAZY parts on ther...


X2.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So if U GUYS WANT PARTS IM NOT HOLDING U BACK ND SAYING GO SOMEWHERE ELSE THERE HE IS. HE DOES GOOD WORK KRAZYKUTTING


----------



## dreamer1

I rather get my plaque from someone local...not someone out of state cuz on line business at the end its just Bs...I rather pay 50 dollars extra n get my shit done in time then save some money on something that's gonna take more then 3 months....


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Wasent gonna order cuss wat the other foo said but sence you took your time nd try to clear up your biss name I changed my mind youll hear from me homie wen my frame its ready to get dose KRAZY parts on ther...


Not me...I don't wanna get Fuck like bone collector....


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Not me...I don't wanna get Fuck like bone collector....


 chaless is thise foo really bad...


----------



## Justin-Az

dreamer1 said:


> Not me...I don't wanna get Fuck like bone collector....


 Explain how bone collector gets fucks? No **** :rofl:


----------



## dreamer1

Justin-Az said:


> Explain how bone collector gets fucks? No **** :rofl:


LOL no homie shit bro....few plp.I know order parts from bc n never got parts n they call n no answer so my personal opinion I rather look for someone local where I can go n check my parts n pick them up on time..I understand that sometimes they have a lot of work but at least a courtesy call n saying its gonna take few more day its ok but if they don't call u n Ur expecting Ur parts n u get Nada then plp don't know how to appreciate Ur business.....


----------



## dreamer1

Game over....good night Carnales see ya guys Sunday...


----------



## Justin-Az

dreamer1 said:


> LOL no homie shit bro....few plp.I know order parts from bc n never got parts n they call n no answer so my personal opinion I rather look for someone local where I can go n check my parts n pick them up on time..I understand that sometimes they have a lot of work but at least a courtesy call n saying its gonna take few more day its ok but if they don't call u n Ur expecting Ur parts n u get Nada then plp don't know how to appreciate Ur business.....


Thank for the explination but just because something is local dont mean itll be done on time. I mean when dealing with custom parts problems come up. I think that what happens is ppl accept more and more custom work to get the upfront money to pay the bills and in the end get in over their heads and take forever. You know what I mean?


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft


----------



## dreamer1

Justin-Az said:


> Thank for the explination but just because something is local dont mean itll be done on time. I mean when dealing with custom parts problems come up. I think that what happens is ppl accept more and more custom work to get the upfront money to pay the bills and in the end get in over their heads and take forever. You know what I mean?


But at least u can go n check Ur parts n if they not doing Wat they told u since the beginning then u take Ur business somewhere else carnal...if they can't handle all orders don't take them cuz that's how plp get burn


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

dreamer1 said:


> LOL no homie shit bro....few plp.I know order parts from bc n never got parts n they call n no answer so my personal opinion I rather look for someone local where I can go n check my parts n pick them up on time..I understand that sometimes they have a lot of work but at least a courtesy call n saying its gonna take few more day its ok but if they don't call u n Ur expecting Ur parts n u get Nada then plp don't know how to appreciate Ur business.....


Same here... I ordered some parts from him and almost a year later he still didn't come throu... but atleast he refunded back my money unlike a lot of these other online companies that take peoples money...


----------



## dreamer1

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Same here... I ordered some parts from him and almost a year later he still didn't come throu... but atleast he refunded back my money unlike a lot of these other online companies that take peoples money...


Well at least u got Ur feria back carnal....but me n the Homies we never got shit from bone collector...so lesson learn....I rather pay 300 for my plaque n get it done then pay 50 n never get shit...


----------



## Justin-Az

dreamer1 said:


> But at least u can go n check Ur parts n if they not doing Wat they told u since the beginning then u take Ur business somewhere else carnal...if they can't handle all orders don't take them cuz that's how plp get burn


I think secret to getting your stuff on time is to put little to no money upfront and keep most the money payable on job completion so theres incentive to get job finished. Some ppl want multi color candy jobs on cars for 2gs and want to give like 100 bucks upfront and then make payments as they see progress. I dont see how businesses can run like that but for sure you shouldnt pay 100% upfront.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Simon I hear u. But atleast I can walk in an actually see it. Were I haft to call santi nd check in. sometimes I dont get a call back nor txt nd that bugs the hell out of me because I payed upfront which I kow santi will not rip me off but knowing how your stuff is important. Its lile leaving your kid wth someone when u go on vacation and u call and call no reply nd u get worried. Well wth this same subjuct its the same


Justin-Az said:


> Thank for the explination but just because something is local dont mean itll be done on time. I mean when dealing with custom parts problems come up. I think that what happens is ppl accept more and more custom work to get the upfront money to pay the bills and in the end get in over their heads and take forever. You know what I mean?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I pay upfront because of few reasons. Nd I shouldent say bit 1. At my house it turns yup missing nd nobody knows were it is at. 2. Give it to him then me spending it on something else kus im like that a little and I kick my self in the ass nd regret it. Yet im only 17 nd no job. And for me to help out earn money and see my bike at show and say thats my pride nd joy looks good .


Justin-Az said:


> I think secret to getting your stuff on time is to put little to no money upfront and keep most the money payable on job completion so theres incentive to get job finished. Some ppl want multi color candy jobs on cars for 2gs and want to give like 100 bucks upfront and then make payments as they see progress. I dont see how businesses can run like that but for sure you shouldnt pay 100% upfront.


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up players. Just wanted to say. I've never felt with krazy kutting. But You know the vato has a bossiness to run at the end of the day!!!! Now how he runs it and how we believe he runs it well that's a different story..........all I have to say is that this is a dispute between a company and a customer. Now in my business personally the customer is mostly always right. How ever some customers are a pain in the ass and there are complications alon the way. Now that being said its time to move on. KRAZZY KUTTING THANK YOU FOR YOUR HARD WORK AND PRODUCTS.


----------



## ElProfeJose

To all the homies that commented on KRAZZY cutting thanks for the comments and thanks for looking at our page. TTT.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


> I think secret to getting your stuff on time is to put little to no money upfront and keep most the money payable on job completion so theres incentive to get job finished. Some ppl want multi color candy jobs on cars for 2gs and want to give like 100 bucks upfront and then make payments as they see progress. I dont see how businesses can run like that but for sure you shouldnt pay 100% upfront.


Good luck with that bro... as you kno Justin I'm a painter and I had to deal w customers... first when we would give an estimate of 2gs a good practice for us is getting half upfront because that takes care of all the material for the build and gives us money to pay our bills, then we do payments til job is complete... we tried the ok we will take 200 and have to pay us later shit... what ends up happening is us paying out of pocket for material and us calling like a bill collector to beg for some money only to hear they don't have the money.... it goes both ways bro.. ni would never suggest people pay upfront in full unless the item is ready to ship...but half is good because we can't start a one off project and not know if your gonna be able to pay...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. WELL I DIDNT PAY ALL UP FRONT I DID THAT HALF DEAL THEN I GOT THE OTHER HALF AND PAID HIM OFF INSTEAD OF PAYING LITTLE BY LITTLE. ND SO IF I GO SOMEWHERE ELSE HE CANT SAY I NEVER PAYED. . ALSO I DONT ORDER STUFF THAT IM NOT SHURE IF IM GOING TO HAVE THE MONEY FOR IN A MOTH OR WAT EVER. SO THERES ITS GOOD AND BADS


:RO~Chucky: said:


> Good luck with that bro... as you kno Justin I'm a painter and I had to deal w customers... first when we would give an estimate of 2gs a good practice for us is getting half upfront because that takes care of all the material for the build and gives us money to pay our bills, then we do payments til job is complete... we tried the ok we will take 200 and have to pay us later shit... what ends up happening is us paying out of pocket for material and us calling like a bill collector to beg for some money only to hear they don't have the money.... it goes both ways bro.. ni would never suggest people pay upfront in full unless the item is ready to ship...but half is good because we can't start a one off project and not know if your gonna be able to pay...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. WELL I DIDNT PAY ALL UP FRONT I DID THAT HALF DEAL THEN I GOT THE OTHER HALF AND PAID HIM OFF INSTEAD OF PAYING LITTLE BY LITTLE. ND SO IF I GO SOMEWHERE ELSE HE CANT SAY I NEVER PAYED. . ALSO I DONT ORDER STUFF THAT IM NOT SHURE IF IM GOING TO HAVE THE MONEY FOR IN A MOTH OR WAT EVER. SO THERES ITS GOOD AND BADS


That's good cuz I don't suggest anyone pay full upfront, I only gave Bone Collector full because he had said they were on hand and ready to ship... I got side tracked and even forgot about them but I was lucky he was a man and refunded back my money.. good luck to you guys and like I said I hope to see you guys show in Vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT BRO. WE WILL BE THERE FORSHURE. ND STOP BY MORE OFTEN AND SAY WATS YUP. YUR WELCOMED HERE ANYTIME.


:RO~Chucky: said:


> That's good cuz I don't suggest anyone pay full upfront, I only gave Bone Collector full because he had said they were on hand and ready to ship... I got side tracked and even forgot about them but I was lucky he was a man and refunded back my money.. good luck to you guys and like I said I hope to see you guys show in Vegas


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good night bump.


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning family...start cleaning those bikes cuz we less then 24 hrs for show time....let's do this the finest way carnales...


----------



## lowdude13

i agree lets move on ,


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up players. Just wanted to say. I've never felt with krazy kutting. But You know the vato has a bossiness to run at the end of the day!!!! Now how he runs it and how we believe he runs it well that's a different story..........all I have to say is that this is a dispute between a company and a customer. Now in my business personally the customer is mostly always right. How ever some customers are a pain in the ass and there are complications alon the way. Now that being said its time to move on. KRAZZY KUTTING THANK YOU FOR YOUR HARD WORK AND PRODUCTS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING GUYS.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

:twak: sounds like u still sleeping widow....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Simon carnal. It's a family thing we are there for each other. And have fun at the show!!!!


dreamer1 said:


> Good morning family...start cleaning those bikes cuz we less then 24 hrs for show time....let's do this the finest way carnales...




Yup. It's gonna be a great weekend and it's gona be a fun weekend. Lots of practical jokes and all that cool shit!!!!! Hopefully they have a dunk tank!!!! Lol. 


lowdude13 said:


> i agree lets move on ,


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING GUYS.TTMFT


Hey say hi to CHALE on the right of you and what's up to big boy on the left. TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey say hi to CHALE on the right of you and what's up to big boy on the left. TTMFT


.  este wey


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ha fucking cochino cabron


ElProfeJose said:


> Hey say hi to CHALE on the right of you and what's up to big boy on the left. TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

He knows I'm just kidding player. 


dreamer1 said:


> .  este wey





HEY PLAYER. IM NOT KIDDING. LOL. 


mr.widow-maker said:


> Ha fucking cochino cabron


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS GUY.LOL I CAUGHT ON WHEN I READ THIS


ElProfeJose said:


> He knows I'm just kidding player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY PLAYER. IM NOT KIDDING. LOL.


----------



## ElProfeJose

*hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ttt


mr.widow-maker said:



THIS GUY.LOL I CAUGHT ON WHEN I READ THIS

Click to expand...

*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump TTMFT HAVE FUN IN ORANGE COUNTY AT SHOW GUYS


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump TTMFT HAVE FUN IN ORANGE COUNTY AT SHOW GUYS


Ne shows today ???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yes there is. Look 4 them under shows and event. 


furby714 said:


> Ne shows today ???


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yes there is. Look 4 them under shows and event.


Orale cuz got nada to do today


----------



## dreamer1

Soldier's for Christ in Santa ana....


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales....get ready...


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Soldier's for Christ in Santa ana....


U out there dreamer ???


----------



## Lolophill13

One thing i have to say to all members. Our cc and bc page are not to post up negative thoughts on anyone. We are better then that!! We are not about that. We are a family that is all about unity. Thank you!! We keep evrything with in us.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right.


dreamer1 said:


> Soldier's for Christ in Santa ana....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WORKING ON MY TRIKE. LOTS TO DO BUT ITS COMING ALONG


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Well I guess my box isn't going to make it for the show :/ 
Whatevers will see if it gets ready by the ventura show on the 20th


----------



## dreamer1

We going to the lake next week


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> U out there dreamer ???


No I'm cleaning my bike


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well I guess my box isn't going to make it for the show :/
> Whatevers will see if it gets ready by the ventura show on the 20th


Wtf y


----------



## furby714

orale mi too


dreamer1 said:


> No I'm cleaning my bike


----------



## dreamer1

Orale carnal.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTMFT. WE R LOOKING GOOD ON ANOTHER TRIKE


----------



## dreamer1

We looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL THE TRIKES BEING MADE FOR THE OC CHAP. LOOKS LIKE iM BUSTING OUT MY TRIKE SOON.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night guys. TTT SEE U ALL BEFORE THE SUN IS YUP.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ALL THE TRIKES BEING MADE FOR THE OC CHAP. LOOKS LIKE iM BUSTING OUT MY TRIKE SOON.


So far so good


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> One thing i have to say to all members. Our cc and bc page are not to post up negative thoughts on anyone. We are better then that!! We are not about that. We are a family that is all about unity. Thank you!! We keep evrything with in us.


Player your all late with it. Lol. But better late then never. BUT never late is better!!!!!! Have fun tomorrow. !!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Well all you guy behave tomorrow. (zeeklow) and have fun. Remember. We are all one big ass family!!! We are LATINS FINEST not LATINS COMADRES!!!!! Nothing but the FINEST!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning guys.BUMP TTMFT. ITS SHOWTIME


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Player your all late with it. Lol. But better late then never. BUT never late is better!!!!!! Have fun tomorrow. !!!!!!


LOL...


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Carnales I'll see ya guys in a lil bit my escalade let me down on this 1


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.new page new day


----------



## dreamer1

On my way carnalitos


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> On my way carnalitos


Right on. Got the escalade going now huh.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> ALL THE TRIKES BEING MADE FOR THE OC CHAP. LOOKS LIKE iM BUSTING OUT MY TRIKE SOON.


Busting out.....of what the closet??!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Takin home 1st place street


----------



## Socal#13

Zek wat I did at the end of the show wasent to be disrespect much respect to LF its only viejitos in the hoise nd viejitos only...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol. I	think u meant VIEJITOS OUT THE HOUSE CUZ LATINS FINEST WAS IN DA HOUSE TILL THE END.


----------



## dreamer1

Mad as Fuck


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat happen dreamer.


dreamer1 said:


> Mad as Fuck


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. WE ROLLED 6 SHOW BIKES ND 4 UNDER CONSTRUCTION. "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST"


----------



## INKEDUP

WAS NICE MEETING U HOMIES!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. FOR SHURE. LETS GET THAT TRIKE ROLLING FOR THE BEACH ND BRING YOUR VENTURA GUYS DWN FOR A GOOD DAY


INKEDUP said:


> WAS NICE MEETING U HOMIES!


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> WAS NICE MEETING U HOMIES!


Anytime player ....hope to see ya at the beach cruise carnal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Congrats lf


----------



## INKEDUP

will see u there


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats lf


Grasias carnal...


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> will see u there


Simon carnal


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good job to all of those who got a award. And to those who didn't. It's cool. As long as you guys had a good time and didn't take home a grudge or a bad taste in your mouth. Well that's all we want. TTT. LATINS FINEST not to shabby!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTT. GOING TO POST PICS TOMARROW WHEN I GET THE COMPUTER. IM TIRED AF. BEEN YUP SINCE 2:30am


----------



## dreamer1

Good night


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning guys. "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST"


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup Latins Finest


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales...chilling at the house doing Nada today.....


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup Latins Finest


Wats up......homie....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much jst waiting for sat and sunday to come by lol…wasup with u???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MEETING TOMARROW. U KOW WHO U ARE SO BE THERE.GOING TO BE TALKING ABOUT WHAT WE R DOING FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much jst waiting for sat and sunday to come by lol…wasup with u???


Orale Wats up for this weekend....any shows...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERE IS SOME PICS OF YESTERDAY. IN THE MORNING. MORE TO COME LATER  ​


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

To all kids in the bike club its crunch time I know you guys have a few more weeks of skool and we don't go for F!!!!! So lets get busy and get those grades up I well be collecting the report card at the end thanks and let's do this TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> To all kids in the bike club its crunch time I know you guys have a few more weeks of skool and we don't go for F!!!!! So lets get busy and get those grades up I well be collecting the report card at the end thanks and let's do this TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## LatinsFinest714

At school representing Latins Finest with my shirt lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT G." NUTHING BUT THE FINEST "


LatinsFinest714 said:


> At school representing Latins Finest with my shirt lol


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Blinding people everywhere I walk lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM. PPL CANT STOP BUT LOOK AT THE FINEST


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Blinding people everywhere I walk lol


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Blinding people everywhere I walk lol


 I know Wat u mean bro.... lmfao


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM. PPL CANT STOP BUT LOOK AT THE FINEST


LOL...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup carlos. Hows it


dreamer1 said:


> LOL...


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnal ...Nada here at the house chilling....feeling lazy today...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

sounds fun


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up carnal ...Nada here at the house chilling....feeling lazy today...


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump fer a reason


----------



## dreamer1

Lazy bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Make some boxes nd sell them at shows


dreamer1 said:


> Lazy bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Orale Wats up for this weekend....any shows...


Yeah theres the 1 here in ventura


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Make some boxes nd sell them at shows


Trike boxes......!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah theres the 1 here in ventura


Wish I could go but 1 of the Homies will b ther for sure bro....good luck


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea. Some trike boxes


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a start taking orders.....for trikes...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT  see everyone Sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up fools


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TRAFFIC 2012


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THE HOMIE ND ANGEL


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Latins finest bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were looking good and growing nice LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Getting 2 chrome plaques thursday. They r yup for grabs. $70.00 they r like the car plaques. Wth a chrome overlay. So if u want to check them out hmu


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Getting 2 chrome plaques thursday. They r yup for grabs. $70.00 they r like the car plaques. Wth a chrome overlay. So if u want to check them out hmu


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT were it belongs


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Just came back from Ralph's house got myself 5 additional parts ready to pick up tomorrow 
Also picking up my nephews stainless steel spokes for his two wheeler yeah or na lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

LATINS FINEST TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Just came back from Ralph's house got myself 5 additional parts ready to pick up tomorrow
> Also picking up my nephews stainless steel spokes for his two wheeler yeah or na lol


Looking good carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING GUYS TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WE R LOOKING GOOD. ALL THE NEW PROJECTS R COMING ALONG GOOD. CANT WAIT TO BE TAKING HOME MOST entries REGISTERED. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS. "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST"


----------



## Tripps

What up when's the next show


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Wish I could go but 1 of the Homies will b ther for sure bro....good luck


Thats good…u all shpuls come to the nite life 1 in santa barbara


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Juan GT Reyes+
dreamer1+
Tripps+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AYE BRO I CALL U TO SEE WATS YUP BUT U NEVER REPLY. WADD YUP/


Tripps said:


> What up when's the next show


----------



## Tripps

Oh sorry was it the 909 one


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats good…u all shpuls come to the nite life 1 in santa barbara


When is the show carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YEA


Tripps said:


> Oh sorry was it the 909 one


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Rocking that FINEST DICKIE AT SKOOL.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

My 26 inch beach cruiser still looking to do upgrades anyone got any ideas or oppinions that u could give me that would help gladly appreciate it thanks .


----------



## dreamer1

I would say...paint the fenders n frame...some pinstripping..kustom seat,some twisted lard or custom,twisted spoke rims n the bike will look bad ass carnal....Wat u think


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD START. ON JUNE 30 WE R GOIN ALONG WTH 16 CLUBS TO HUNNINGTON BEACH AND RGOING TO be CRUZING OUR LOLO BIKES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT. HAVE FUN IN VENTURA TAKE PICS. SORRY WE HAD A THING PLANNED OR I WOULD GO.TTT


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Just came back from Ralph's house got myself 5 additional parts ready to pick up tomorrow
> Also picking up my nephews stainless steel spokes for his two wheeler yeah or na lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I like your idea homie do u know of any local shops to get parts n do custom work in oc?


dreamer1 said:


> I would say...paint the fenders n frame...some pinstripping..kustom seat,some twisted lard or custom,twisted spoke rims n the bike will look bad ass carnal....Wat u think


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TTMFT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

That's firme homie for clubs only or solo riders too? Ive been thinking of looking for a club to join but not to sure yet cause my bike is not fixed up yet n I'm an older fool.


mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD START. ON JUNE 30 WE R GOIN ALONG WTH 16 CLUBS TO HUNNINGTON BEACH AND RGOING TO be CRUZING OUR LOLO BIKES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Open to all homie. Also the age is no limit. We got our oc chap rolling nd im willing to bring u in. DREAMER1 IS THE PRES of THE OC SO PM him HOMIE but we r Looking for loyal and true people that will represent and not have our name put out in bad ways . But we r all 1 BIG ASS FAM. WE R NOT A GANG AND WE LIKE TO HAVE FUN OUT AT SHOWS.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme homie for clubs only or solo riders too? Ive been thinking of looking for a club to join but not to sure yet cause my bike is not fixed up yet n I'm an older fool.


----------



## LatinsFinest714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme homie for clubs only or solo riders too? Ive been thinking of looking for a club to join but not to sure yet cause my bike is not fixed up yet n I'm an older fool.


Bumping some Ese menace from HPG on my way to the store


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

That's firme homie yea tantalizing who I kick it with miss lady pinks n ESE menace n hi power soldiers but I also like to take my bike out n show it off I wanna do upgrades to it


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Bumping some Ese menace from HPG on my way to the store


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I like your idea homie do u know of any local shops to get parts n do custom work in oc?


I know a few places carnal...I live in the O.C


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah bro if you want to be in a club just hit us up I can get you parts for cheap then online


----------



## LatinsFinest714

I want to see if ms lady pinks wants to pose on my trike


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

That's cool I live in the oc too


dreamer1 said:


> I know a few places carnal...I live in the O.C


----------



## dreamer1

Hey homie don't even trip about age I'm already 30 n still riding my bike wit my lil girls..we r not just a club..we r a big family Ur welcome to come n check out the club carnal we don't like drama but we like Wat we do n its all about having fun for u n Ur famila carnal:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh yea really how cheap? I know that I wanna put twisted bent forks,twisted handle bars,steering wheel, some type of Lil speakers and whatever else I can do.


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah bro if you want to be in a club just hit us up I can get you parts for cheap then online


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea that's coo she would do that next time at a local show if we all go


LatinsFinest714 said:


> I want to see if ms lady pinks wants to pose on my trike


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme homie yea tantalizing who I kick it with miss lady pinks n ESE menace n hi power soldiers but I also like to take my bike out n show it off I wanna do upgrades to it


It's all good carnal....it takes time...mine its not even done still have a few more things....its a never ending story carnal!!!!!hno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

That's firme same here like having fun and showing off my bike n drama free, I'm 34 homie


dreamer1 said:


> Hey homie don't even trip about age I'm already 30 n still riding my bike wit my lil girls..we r not just a club..we r a big family Ur welcome to come n check out the club carnal we don't like drama but we like Wat we do n its all about having fun for u n Ur famila carnal:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's cool I live in the oc too


Me n Latins finest 714 we in Anaheim carnal....we starting a new chapter here in O.C n so far we r 10 member n still growing...carnal hoping by the end of the yr we'll b more then 30 we got 3 trikes ready for shows n a few under construction...we doing big thangs


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme same here like having fun and showing off my bike n drama free, I'm 34 homie


We still young....n we still lil kids


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme same here like having fun and showing off my bike n drama free, I'm 34 homie


We still young....n we still lil kids


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

That's firme I'm in anaheim off ball n knott, what's requirements to join your club


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme I'm in anaheim off ball n knott, what's requirements to join your club


We r not just a club ..we r familia we do not ask for $$ all we ask its for u to have a bike fix or under construction..have Ur own way of transportation n that's it no drama no drugs we r not gang related we family n we take care of each other...if u wanna join its all good wit us carnal...when u join r club Ur familia its part of the club too carnal...we doing this for the kids to show them Wat lowriding its all about.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hell yea that's firme that's what's up, my bike looks nice for what it is right now but I want it looking better n wither upgraded parts this is my email [email protected] it would sound coo to join your club


dreamer1 said:


> We r not just a club ..we r familia we do not ask for $$ all we ask its for u to have a bike fix or under construction..have Ur own way of transportation n that's it no drama no drugs we r not gang related we family n we take care of each other...if u wanna join its all good wit us carnal...when u join r club Ur familia its part of the club too carnal...we doing this for the kids to show them Wat lowriding its all about.....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme I'm in anaheim off ball n knott, what's requirements to join your club


Haster n orangewood.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Haster n orangewood.....


That's firme Imma try to start getting my bike upgrade shortly before summer cause I like to take bike cruises down by the beach during the summer


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea that's firme that's what's up, my bike looks nice for what it is right now but I want it looking better n wither upgraded parts this is my email [email protected] it would sound coo to join your club


It looks good carnal....its up to u if u ready ...we looking for plp to help us grow n make this O.C chapter big carnal..the I.E & O.C we r growing strong carnal


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme Imma try to start getting my bike upgrade shortly before summer cause I like to take bike cruises down by the beach during the summer[/QUOTE
> Simon June 30 we riding low n slow ......come chill wit us


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> It looks good carnal....its up to u if u ready ...we looking for plp to help us grow n make this O.C chapter big carnal..the I.E & O.C we r growing strong carnal


Yea that's firme homie, I also street team member with that hi power camp so I also promote their music n go to shows with them too


----------



## dreamer1

So far in the O.C we have a few bikes under construction...we helping this kids to get ther bikes ready we doing Wat we can to come up wit funds carnal cuz that's Wats all about familia taking care of each other


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea that's firme ill see what's up cause I told my lady too, cause she has a all Chrome cruiser as well, I'm trying to get my 14yr old son into bike scene but he not to much into it he into his music n likes DJING


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea that's firme homie, I also street team member with that hi power camp so I also promote their music n go to shows with them too


Sounds good carnal....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea that's firme homie, have you thought about maybe a fundraiser or something


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea that's firme homie, I also street team member with that hi power camp so I also promote their music n go to shows with them too


Sounds good carnal....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Soon as lady pinks and some of the hi power soldiers do more videos ill ask them if they would like to have some bikes in their video and if so, can see if you guys would like your bikes in the videos


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea that's firme homie, have you thought about maybe a fundraiser or something


Simon carnal...we r selling tamales n all funds will go towards bike parts for all members n we talking about a car wash hope in 2 weeks brother......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Sounds coo homie, if I could be any help to you guys let me know and ill do what I can.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Soon as lady pinks and some of the hi power soldiers do more videos ill ask them if they would like to have some bikes in their video and if so, can see if you guys would like your bikes in the videos


Simon carnal we can do that:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sounds firme. Jus wat im lookin for so we can get our mane out there. TTT.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Soon as lady pinks and some of the hi power soldiers do more videos ill ask them if they would like to have some bikes in their video and if so, can see if you guys would like your bikes in the videos


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Imma post up your beach flyer to my Twitter page n help you spread the word homie


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Sounds coo homie, if I could be any help to you guys let me know and ill do what I can.


Grasias carnal...so far the tamales looking good..we taking orders n hope we can deliver by Friday...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right G. THANKS FER PROMOTING YUS.TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Imma post up your beach flyer to my Twitter page n help you spread the word homie


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea that's what's up we were out at traffic carshow this weekend


mr.widow-maker said:


> Sounds firme. Jus wat im lookin for so we can get our mane out there. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We were there. I seen mz.pinks we were at the back of the lot


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea that's what's up we were out at traffic carshow this weekend


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

De nada homie anything to help kids, your club sounds coo and I'm really thinking seeing what's up about joining your club


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Imma post up your beach flyer to my Twitter page n help you spread the word homie


Orale carnal grasias


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea I was there with them


mr.widow-maker said:


> We were there. I seen mz.pinks we were at the back of the lot


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> De nada homie anything to help kids, your club sounds coo and I'm really thinking seeing what's up about joining your club


Simon carnal...we do this for the kids n at the same time we still lil kids bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right. Most of yus were cruizing the bikes at the show aswell


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea I was there with them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wats up latin finest


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hell yea Imma big kid myself, so when do you guys have your meetings n like what other stuff do the club do like on weekends trying to just get better info n perspective on your club first


dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal...we do this for the kids n at the same time we still lil kids bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup G.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wats up latin finest


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Shit if anything if you guys do a video ms lady pinks can be on my trike ;D


----------



## dreamer1

Good times in the house!!!!!! Wats up :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea we seen that, lady pinks took a pic with a bike holding a lakerflag


mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats right. Most of yus were cruizing the bikes at the show aswell


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The clubs having a meeting tonight in the ie . And we r going to go over sunday. AS A CLUB WE R ALL GOING TO SILVERWOOD LAKE ON SUNDAY. U GUYS SHOULD ROLL DWN TO THE LAKE


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea Imma big kid myself, so when do you guys have your meetings n like what other stuff do the club do like on weekends trying to just get better info n perspective on your club first


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea that's firme ill tell her, if u have Facebook you can add me joey GRUMPS castillo


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Shit if anything if you guys do a video ms lady pinks can be on my trike ;D


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea Imma big kid myself, so when do you guys have your meetings n like what other stuff do the club do like on weekends trying to just get better info n perspective on your club first


We go.to shows carnal n this weekend all Latins finest familia we going to the lake n chill wit the rest of the Carnales ...Carne asada,tamales n all the goodies..so far the O.C & I.E working together to make the familia bigger n stronger....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ima bounce for a hr off layitlow. I gotta test I haft to take


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Well lady pinks is actually leaving this weekend to Colorado for a show but im always around in town caustic I'm a street team member n I'm always in the ie at my parents house


mr.widow-maker said:


> The clubs having a meeting tonight in the ie . And we r going to go over sunday. AS A CLUB WE R ALL GOING TO SILVERWOOD LAKE ON SUNDAY. U GUYS SHOULD ROLL DWN TO THE LAKE


----------



## dreamer1

....estas cabron carnal...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hell yea that's what's up, I like that, that's what I like to hear


dreamer1 said:


> We go.to shows carnal n this weekend all Latins finest familia we going to the lake n chill wit the rest of the Carnales ...Carne asada,tamales n all the goodies..so far the O.C & I.E working together to make the familia bigger n stronger....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea that's firme ill tell her, if u have Facebook you can add me joey GRUMPS castillo


Add me bro I can't add people 
My name is Abraham Rosales


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> The clubs having a meeting tonight in the ie . And we r going to go over sunday. AS A CLUB WE R ALL GOING TO SILVERWOOD LAKE ON SUNDAY. U GUYS SHOULD ROLL DWN TO THE LAKE


For the O.C I'll keep the Homies updated on Wats going down Sunday....but for sure silverwood here we come!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok I will, if u like pm me n ill shoot my number to u so we can communicate better I don't always get on here


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

YOU CAN PM ME N I'LL SHOOT U MY NUMBER TO COMMUNICATE BETTER I DON'T GET ON HERE DAT MUCH


dreamer1 said:


> For the O.C I'll keep the Homies updated on Wats going down Sunday....but for sure silverwood here we come!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Me to. ZEK KOEHLER AND LATINS FINEST BC


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Add me bro I can't add people
> My name is Abraham Rosales


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea that's what's up, I like that, that's what I like to hear


We try to keep r selfs busy carnal....we have a few shows in O.C & I.E n we.making plans for las Vegas super show carnal....cuz we r going for sure


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> YOU CAN PM ME N I'LL SHOOT U MY NUMBER TO COMMUNICATE BETTER I DON'T GET ON HERE DAT MUCH


Simon carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> YOU CAN PM ME N I'LL SHOOT U MY NUMBER TO COMMUNICATE BETTER I DON'T GET ON HERE DAT MUCH


Simon carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Simon. U got it


dreamer1 said:


> We try to keep r selfs busy carnal....we have a few shows in O.C & I.E n we.making plans for las Vegas super show carnal....cuz we r going for sure


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We try to keep r selfs busy carnal....we have a few shows in O.C & I.E n we.making plans for las Vegas super show carnal....cuz we r going for sure


YEA I USUALLY GOTO VEGAS TO WITH HI POWER AND IF I JOIN YOUR CLUB I COULD BE OUT THERE REPPING BOTH TO THE FULLEST N GET PINKS TO TAKE PICS WITH SOME OF THE BIKES


----------



## dreamer1

Widow send him my number carnal.....:facepalm:


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> YEA I USUALLY GOTO VEGAS TO WITH HI POWER AND IF I JOIN YOUR CLUB I COULD BE OUT THERE REPPING BOTH TO THE FULLEST N GET PINKS TO TAKE PICS WITH SOME OF THE BIKES


Sounds Firmez.....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> YEA I USUALLY GOTO VEGAS TO WITH HI POWER AND IF I JOIN YOUR CLUB I COULD BE OUT THERE REPPING BOTH TO THE FULLEST N GET PINKS TO TAKE PICS WITH SOME OF THE BIKES


Sounds Firmez.....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> YEA I USUALLY GOTO VEGAS TO WITH HI POWER AND IF I JOIN YOUR CLUB I COULD BE OUT THERE REPPING BOTH TO THE FULLEST N GET PINKS TO TAKE PICS WITH SOME OF THE BIKES


My number is 714-743-5043


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just added latins finest bc to my Facebook


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup G.


 Nada just bored at home. Wat up with u


----------



## dreamer1

Orale we trying to make a Facebook for the O.C carnal hopefully by the weekend.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Good times in the house!!!!!! Wats up :thumbsup:


Just chilling homie. Wat up u brother


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ok. Go to the friends nd look for zek and ill get on in a lil nd add u


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just added latins finest bc to my Facebook


----------



## dreamer1

Cuz no computer at my casa I'm on the fon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Writing a 10 page SA ON A QUOTE THAT BEN FRANKLIN SAID.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just bored at home. Wat up with u


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling homie. Wat up u brother


Same here carnal...just woke up bored n watching tv


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ok. Go to the friends nd look for zek and ill get on in a lil nd add u


AIGHT WILL DO


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> AIGHT WILL DO


Pm Ur # carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

AIGHT WELL ABOUT TO GET OFF FOR A LIL N GO CHECK UP ON FACEBOOK N TWITTER. IF YOU GUYS CLUB KIDS LIKE HI POWER MUSIC N THINGS JUST KEEP POSTED FOR UP DATES AND I USUALLY BE GOING TO ANAHEIM INDOOR SOMETIMES TRYING TO SELL MY HI POWER CDS I HAVE N POSTERS I HAVE TOO.


----------



## dreamer1

Got it...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> AIGHT WELL ABOUT TO GET OFF FOR A LIL N GO CHECK UP ON FACEBOOK N TWITTER. IF YOU GUYS CLUB KIDS LIKE HI POWER MUSIC N THINGS JUST KEEP POSTED FOR UP DATES AND I USUALLY BE GOING TO ANAHEIM INDOOR SOMETIMES TRYING TO SELL MY HI POWER CDS I HAVE N POSTERS I HAVE TOO.


Orale I live by the indoor.... will do carnal see ya


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT. THATS RIGHT HANDLE YUR SCANDLE


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> AIGHT WELL ABOUT TO GET OFF FOR A LIL N GO CHECK UP ON FACEBOOK N TWITTER. IF YOU GUYS CLUB KIDS LIKE HI POWER MUSIC N THINGS JUST KEEP POSTED FOR UP DATES AND I USUALLY BE GOING TO ANAHEIM INDOOR SOMETIMES TRYING TO SELL MY HI POWER CDS I HAVE N POSTERS I HAVE TOO.


Orale I live by the indoor.... will do carnal see ya


----------



## Lolophill13

_WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## dreamer1

I need to get my twisted spokes.....


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up phill......Wat u GUYS doing....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We need to get alot of parts


dreamer1 said:


> I need to get my twisted spokes.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> We need to get alot of parts


Hopefully by the end of the month will have 2 bikes ready...angels & bryans


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets doit


dreamer1 said:


> Hopefully by the end of the month will have 2 bikes ready...angels & bryans


----------



## dreamer1

We need to get a car wash going.....ASAP


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

05131321 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131321a by Torres_01, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We need to get a car wash going.....ASAP


YOU KNOW WHAT U COULD PROBABLY DO IS A LIL BIKE SHOW WITH A CARWASH LIKE AT A BURGER STAND OR SOMETHING SO IT WOULD BE kind of a benefit for the the club n the people who get there car washed cause they could see n check out some nice bikes while there car is getting washed.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT U COULD PROBABLY DO IS A LIL BIKE SHOW WITH A CARWASH LIKE AT A BURGER STAND OR SOMETHING SO IT WOULD BE kind of a benefit for the the club n the people who get there car washed cause they could see n check out some nice bikes while there car is getting washed.


That its a good idea carnal.....let's make it happend


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Sound good make it happen dreamer


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> That its a good idea carnal.....let's make it happend


See I know if I join the club I know me n my lady could have some good ideas on fundraisers n help it grow bigger.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

serio. that sounds good


TEAM HI POWER said:


> See I know if I join the club I know me n my lady could have some good ideas on fundraisers n help it grow bigger.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> See I know if I join the club I know me n my lady could have some good ideas on fundraisers n help it grow bigger.


Simon carnal....grasias


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Sound good make it happen dreamer


Simon carnal we'll make it happend wit everybody's help cuz that's Wats all about...familia


----------



## Tripps

simon dreamer


----------



## Tripps

my bike is almost ready


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal....we gonna make this big....


----------



## Tripps

all i need is to get the paint job and all the parts


----------



## INKEDUP

WUZ UP LF!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

orale its almost ready.lol


Tripps said:


> all i need is to get the paint job and all the parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

whats yup fleet


INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP LF!


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> all i need is to get the paint job and all the parts


LOL..


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP LF!


Wats up brother....how u doing


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> whats yup fleet


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE....LOST UR EMAIL


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up brother....how u doing


GOOD HOMIE!....WUTS GOOD?


----------



## dreamer1

That's no bueno


----------



## mr.widow-maker

email or phone #


INKEDUP said:


> JUST CHILLIN HOMIE....LOST UR EMAIL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
TEAM HI POWER
dreamer1+
oneofakind+


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> GOOD HOMIE!....WUTS GOOD?


Same shit different day carnal.....working . Making the green...n waiting for the weekend...any shows Saturday?????


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> email or phone #


EMAIL...ALL THE MESSAGES GOT ERASED


----------



## dreamer1

No good


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Same shit different day carnal.....working . Making the green...n waiting for the weekend...any shows Saturday?????


FIRME...NAA I GOTTA GO TO VENTURA ON THE WEEKEND N THROW SOME PAINT HOPEFULLY GET MY TRIKE DONE FOR VENTURA SHOW


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Well dreamer let me know what I can do to help and soon as me n .my lady n son check out the club n decide to join or I can help u out even before we join the club I could help and we can get that carwash going.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Well dreamer let me know what I can do to help and soon as me n .my lady n son check out the club n decide to join or I can help u out even before we join the club I could help and we can get that carwash going.


Simon carnal don't trip let me get my Carnales ready n we will make it happends..Grasias for the support carnal u know we here n if u decide to come wit Ur u know we have a spot for u bro....grasias


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> FIRME...NAA I GOTTA GO TO VENTURA ON THE WEEKEND N THROW SOME PAINT HOPEFULLY GET MY TRIKE DONE FOR VENTURA SHOW


Sounds good bro...good luck out ther...take some pics ...


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Sounds good bro...good luck out ther...take some pics ...


GRACIAS N SIMON G...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I never emailed u


INKEDUP said:


> EMAIL...ALL THE MESSAGES GOT ERASED


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> GRACIAS N SIMON G...


Well the homie going to Ventura so u will see him over ther bro hope goes good


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal don't trip let me get my Carnales ready n we will make it happends..Grasias for the support carnal u know we here n if u decide to come wit Ur u know we have a spot for u bro....grasias


Firme I gave my lady a Lil run down of the club, were gonna talk more later n tomorrow and see what we decide, you know what other fundraiser you could possibly do is like a bowling night or something


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sounds good


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Firme I gave my lady a Lil run down of the club, were gonna talk more later n tomorrow and see what we decide, you know what other fundraiser you could possibly do is like a bowling night or something


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> I never emailed u


I LOST UR EMAIL ADDRESS CUZ MY MESSAGES GOT ERASED!


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Well the homie going to Ventura so u will see him over ther bro hope goes good


SIMON I ALREADY TALKED TO HIM


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Firme I gave my lady a Lil run down of the club, were gonna talk more later n tomorrow and see what we decide, you know what other fundraiser you could possibly do is like a bowling night or something


Idk nothing about bowling....don't trip bro we gonna make it happend we have a lot of Carnales to back us up....grasias bro y Simon talk to Ur lady n let's make this happend..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE ND OC TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> SIMON I ALREADY TALKED TO HIM


Hope u get Ur trike in time for Ventura carnal:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT LATINS FINEST doing big things it's all about family the kids and Jst having a good time see everyone Sunday at the lake its going to be fun some times we need Jst family time from POMONA to the OC & IE LATINS FINEST 1BIG ASS HAPPY Family


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

MY cruiser more work to be done soon hopefully


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST IE ND OC TTMFT


:thumbsup: Simon


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT LATINS FINEST doing big things it's all about family the kids and Jst having a good time see everyone Sunday at the lake its going to be fun some times we need Jst family time from POMONA to the OC & IE LATINS FINEST 1BIG ASS HAPPY Family


We growing strong Carnales......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

How does a TUSCON,AZ CHAP SOUND RICH


Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT LATINS FINEST doing big things it's all about family the kids and Jst having a good time see everyone Sunday at the lake its going to be fun some times we need Jst family time from POMONA to the OC & IE LATINS FINEST 1BIG ASS HAPPY Family


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Hope u get Ur trike in time for Ventura carnal:thumbsup:


ima try my best homie....i just got 16'' project too


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> MY cruiser more work to be done soon hopefully
> View attachment 480494


Wait till u see the after pic carnal...we only have 1 26 cruiser but this crome bike It's clean bro...a few more things this gonna look sick....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> MY cruiser more work to be done soon hopefully
> View attachment 480494


It's nice homie but little by little it well get there


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> MY cruiser more work to be done soon hopefully
> View attachment 480494


Wait till u see the after pic carnal...we only have 1 26 cruiser but this crome bike It's clean bro...a few more things this gonna look sick....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

car nd bike club


mr.widow-maker said:


> How does a TUSCON,AZ CHAP SOUND RICH


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> ima try my best homie....i just got 16'' project too


Dammmmmm carnal u keeping urself busy:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BALLER


INKEDUP said:


> ima try my best homie....i just got 16'' project too


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> BALLER


GOTTA DO IT BIG ONCE AGAIN....IM STARTING ALL THE WAY FROM THE BOTTOM


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft:machinegun:


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> GOTTA DO IT BIG ONCE AGAIN....IM STARTING ALL THE WAY FROM THE BOTTOM


:thumbsup: good luck g. Can't wait to see post it at the shows...Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Shoot some feria over here.lol jk


INKEDUP said:


> GOTTA DO IT BIG ONCE AGAIN....IM STARTING ALL THE WAY FROM THE BOTTOM


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Shoot some feria over here.lol jk


LOL...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> :thumbsup: good luck g. Can't wait to see post it at the shows...Ttt


thanx once i again homie!...see u alrato


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> Shoot some feria over here.lol jk


fuck thats my dream! i will when i become rich!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

SO IF I WAS TO JOIN, DO U HAVE A TIME FRAME ON HOW SOON WE WOULD HAVE TO ENTER BIKE INTO A SHOW UNLESS WE UPGRADING PARTS? AND WHEN U BECOME A MEMBER DO NEED TO MAKE CLUB SHIRT OR DO U GUYS GIVE UM TO MEMBERS?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wait till u see the after pic carnal...we only have 1 26 cruiser but this crome bike It's clean bro...a few more things this gonna look sick....


THANKS I CAN'T WAIT TO DO UPGRADES ON IT N I THINK I SEEN THAT CRUISER AT TRAFFIC SHOW IT HAS A STEERING WHEEL RIGHT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wasent there. Nd to tell u the truth yur is in better condition then the other ones. PLUS I HAVE ABOUT 5 LOWRIDERED OUT SCHWINN BEACH CRUIZERS MY SELF. OOOOPs DID I JUS SAY THAT.LOL so yea it will come along jus fine


TEAM HI POWER said:


> THANKS I CAN'T WAIT TO DO UPGRADES ON IT N I THINK I SEEN THAT CRUISER AT TRAFFIC SHOW IT HAS A STEERING WHEEL RIGHT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No time limit. But it would be firme to have it at shows representing already as it is until u descide on what u want to do.and in shirts u bring them and we will print them for a lil fee like of 3bucks. We r not making anymoney off of it. But if we get shirts we need to take a total of 10-15 at a time


TEAM HI POWER said:


> SO IF I WAS TO JOIN, DO U HAVE A TIME FRAME ON HOW SOON WE WOULD HAVE TO ENTER BIKE INTO A SHOW UNLESS WE UPGRADING PARTS? AND WHEN U BECOME A MEMBER DO NEED TO MAKE CLUB SHIRT OR DO U GUYS GIVE UM TO MEMBERS?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> No time limit. But it would be firme to have it at shows representing already as it is until u descide on what u want to do.


HELL YEA THAT'S WHAT'S UP RIGHT THERE, AND DO U GUYS GIVE MEMBERS CLUB SHIRTS OR DO MEMBERS MAKE THEIR OWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

u get the shirts. Black,blue,white. And u hand them to us 3bucks a shirt nd we will get them printed yup but we need to get a total of 10 to 15 at a time for that price


TEAM HI POWER said:


> HELL YEA THAT'S WHAT'S UP RIGHT THERE, AND DO U GUYS GIVE MEMBERS CLUB SHIRTS OR DO MEMBERS MAKE THEIR OWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM 10 PAGES BUMPED TODAY. TTMFT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> u get the shirts. Black,blue,white. And u hand them to us 3bucks a shirt nd we will get them printed yup but we need to get a total of 10 to 15 at a time for that price


Oh ok that's coo I'm seriously thinking of really joining up with UR club and my lady said that she would be a latins finest bike model


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Shoot some feria over here.lol jk


LOL...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Shoot some feria over here.lol jk


LOL...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> SO IF I WAS TO JOIN, DO U HAVE A TIME FRAME ON HOW SOON WE WOULD HAVE TO ENTER BIKE INTO A SHOW UNLESS WE UPGRADING PARTS? AND WHEN U BECOME A MEMBER DO NEED TO MAKE CLUB SHIRT OR DO U GUYS GIVE UM TO MEMBERS?


Once u de IDE bro then will give u all the info...carnal cuz I'm sure u want a shirt for u n Ur lady n Ur babyboy carnal...don't trip we got u cover....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok that's coo I'm seriously thinking of really joining up with UR club and my lady said that she would be a latins finest bike model


Orale carnal...its all good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whachley.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok that's coo I'm seriously thinking of really joining up with UR club and my lady said that she would be a latins finest bike model


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I THINK IF WE JOIN WE COULD POSSIBLY BRING IDEAS TO THE TABLE N FIND MORE PEOPLE TO JOIN


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM 10 PAGES BUMPED TODAY. TTMFT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


Ttmft...:machinegun:


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I THINK IF WE JOIN WE COULD POSSIBLY BRING IDEAS TO THE TABLE N FIND MORE PEOPLE TO JOIN


We need all the ideas we can get bro cuz we wanna make something positive for the kids,& the familia


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye holmes its all yup to u. Once u say the words. Then itll become reality


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I THINK IF WE JOIN WE COULD POSSIBLY BRING IDEAS TO THE TABLE N FIND MORE PEOPLE TO JOIN


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We need all the ideas we can get bro cuz we wanna make something positive for the kids,& the familia


THAT'S COO, SUNDAY IF I MAKE OUT TO THE LAKE ARE THE MEMBERS BRING THE BIKES OUT


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> THAT'S COO, SUNDAY IF I MAKE OUT TO THE LAKE ARE THE MEMBERS BRING THE BIKES OUT


This Sunday we having a Carne asada for all the family,no shirts,no bikes ,no cars we just wanna have a time with the rest of the carnales,kids will have fun at the lake....family time we will have the rest of the yr to represent the club carnal but this Sunday its about having a good time wit the rest of the familia.....


----------



## dreamer1

This Sunday its familia day:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT FORGET THE BOATS! WE R BRINGING THOSE OUT ASWELL


dreamer1 said:


> This Sunday we having a Carne asada for all the family,no shirts,no bikes ,no cars we just wanna have a time with the rest of the carnales,kids will have fun at the lake....family time we will have the rest of the yr to represent the club carnal but this Sunday its about having a good time wit the rest of the familia.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> DONT FORGET THE BOATS! WE R BRINGING THOSE OUT ASWELL


 That's right....titanic:run:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> That's right....titanic:run:


LOL OH SOUNDS FUN, I'M LIKE ALMOST READY TO SAY COUNT ME IN, JUST GONNA TALK WITH MY LADY N SON AND SEE IF THEY BE ALONG FOR THE RIDE YOU KNOW WHAT I'M MEAN.


----------



## dreamer1

Good night carnalitos time for me to sleep cuz I work tonight.....take care n see ya guys sunday:machinegun:


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> LOL OH SOUNDS FUN, I'M LIKE ALMOST READY TO SAY COUNT ME IN, JUST GONNA TALK WITH MY LADY N SON AND SEE IF THEY BE ALONG FOR THE RIDE YOU KNOW WHAT I'M MEAN.


Simon carnal It's up to u Wat u wanna do.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right. If one is not happy its going to be hard for all to be happy


TEAM HI POWER said:


> LOL OH SOUNDS FUN, I'M LIKE ALMOST READY TO SAY COUNT ME IN, JUST GONNA TALK WITH MY LADY N SON AND SEE IF THEY BE ALONG FOR THE RIDE YOU KNOW WHAT I'M MEAN.


----------



## dreamer1

I'm out carnalitos.....mimi'z time.....:guns:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night dreamer. TTYL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

HEY DO U KNOW WHERE TO GET SOME 26 INCH BENT TWISTED FORKS FOR A GOOD PRICE FOR MY CRUISER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LFBC TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

714.743.5043 hit yup my guy abraham. He is a member in da club. He can help u out


TEAM HI POWER said:


> HEY DO U KNOW WHERE TO GET SOME 26 INCH BENT TWISTED FORKS FOR A GOOD PRICE FOR MY CRUISER


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> 714.743.5043 hit yup my guy abraham. He is a member in da club. He can help u out


OH OK IS HE ON FACEBOOK TOO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hes LATINS FINEST 714 on here


TEAM HI POWER said:


> OH OK IS HE ON FACEBOOK TOO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

OH OK THANKS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea. TTT HE WILL HELP U OUT ON PARTS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEXT ME WHEN YOU GET UP FOR WORK PLAYER......


dreamer1 said:


> I'm out carnalitos.....mimi'z time.....:guns:






AWWWW YOU LITTLE MIJAS ARE SO SWEET..........ZEEEKLOW YOU GONNA PACK HIM LUNCH TOO??? LOL


mr.widow-maker said:


> Good night dreamer. TTYL






GOOD NIGHT LITTLE MIJA SAY WHATS UP THE THE GUYS FOR ME..........


mr.widow-maker said:


> Good night bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Boy u better PUMP YOUR BREAKS WHILE YOUR AHEAD


ElProfeJose said:


> TEXT ME WHEN YOU GET UP FOR WORK PLAYER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWW YOU LITTLE MIJAS ARE SO SWEET..........ZEEEKLOW YOU GONNA PACK HIM LUNCH TOO??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD NIGHT LITTLE MIJA SAY WHATS UP THE THE GUYS FOR ME..........


----------



## ElProfeJose

WELL THE ONLY THING THAT WE ALL ENFEZIZE ON IS UNITY AND OF COURSE FAMILY!!!!!! THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT....


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok that's coo I'm seriously thinking of really joining up with UR club and my lady said that she would be a latins finest bike model




WELL THATS HOW YOU GUYS GET DOWN..........MAN ITS TOUGH DOING BOTH THINGS THE BC PAGE AND THE CC PAGE...


mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM 10 PAGES BUMPED TODAY. TTMFT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST




SIMON!!!!!!!!! DO YOU HAVE ANY EXTRAS????????


mr.widow-maker said:


> u get the shirts. Black,blue,white. And u hand them to us 3bucks a shirt nd we will get them printed yup but we need to get a total of 10 to 15 at a time for that price







JUST LET US KNOW AFTER YOU GET SET UP AND WE COULD GET YOU SOME SHIRTS IN LESS THAN A WEEK....IF YOU GO TO THE LAKE COME SEE ME AND ILL GET YOU HANDLED PLAYER 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> HELL YEA THAT'S WHAT'S UP RIGHT THERE, AND DO U GUYS GIVE MEMBERS CLUB SHIRTS OR DO MEMBERS MAKE THEIR OWN




WE LISTEN TO ALL IDEAS BUT ONLY USE THE GOOD ONES.......


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I THINK IF WE JOIN WE COULD POSSIBLY BRING IDEAS TO THE TABLE N FIND MORE PEOPLE TO JOIN




NAAAAAAAAAAA NO BIKES JUST HAVE A GOOD ASSSS TIME CHILL AND GRILLLLL AND FAMILY EVENT.....


TEAM HI POWER said:


> THAT'S COO, SUNDAY IF I MAKE OUT TO THE LAKE ARE THE MEMBERS BRING THE BIKES OUT


----------



## ElProfeJose

SECOND CUP OF COFFEE HERE I COME!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

WTF? DOES THAT MEAN PLAYER PUMP MY BREAKS???????



mr.widow-maker said:


> Boy u better PUMP YOUR BREAKS WHILE YOUR AHEAD


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

JUNIORS BIKE............NEEDS LIL WORK AND A DETAIL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

that is wat u call a hawian term for U BETTER CHILL OUT


ElProfeJose said:


> WTF? DOES THAT MEAN PLAYER PUMP MY BREAKS???????


----------



## ElProfeJose

FIRST OF ALLLLLLL CHECK UR GPS PLAYER THIS IS NO FUCKEN WAY HAWAII AND SECOND I AM CHILLED OUT YOU NEVER SEEN ME HEATED!!!!!!!
CAUSE A PLAYER KEEPS IT COOL!!!!!!!



mr.widow-maker said:


> that is wat u call a hawian term for U BETTER CHILL OUT


----------



## ElProfeJose

HEY FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW WHO THE FUCK IS THIS LOUD MOUTH GUY SAYING PLAYER THIS AND PLAY BOY THAT...........IM JOSE AKA EL PROFE FROM THE CAR CLUB............WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW SPECTATORS AND THE ONES THAT ARE CONSIDERING JOINING THE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

I CALL IT HOW I SEE IT SO PLEASE DON'T GET OFFENDED RIGHT *ZEEEEKKKLOWWWWWWW*


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's a good way to get some rust of Chrome wheels n spokes or would it be better to just buy new clean looking Chrome wheels


----------



## INKEDUP

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What's a good way to get some rust of Chrome wheels n spokes or would it be better to just buy new clean looking Chrome wheels











THIS IS WUT I USE HOMIE...U CAN FIND IT AT THE 99C STORE


----------



## ElProfeJose

SIMON THAT WORKS GREAT PLAYER!!!!!!



INKEDUP said:


> THIS IS WUT I USE HOMIE...U CAN FIND IT AT THE 99C STORE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Is it steel wool?


----------



## INKEDUP

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Is it steel wool?


YES! N IT WONT SCRATCH OR DAMAGE UR CHROME


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

INKEDUP said:


> YES! N IT WONT SCRATCH OR DAMAGE UR CHROME


Ok cool


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anyone got any ideas how to mount some speakers to bike for a no4 player? I wanna put some speakers on my bike some where


----------



## ElProfeJose

WIDOW MAKER THATS UR DEPARTMENT........




TEAM HI POWER said:


> Anyone got any ideas how to mount some speakers to bike for a no4 player? I wanna put some speakers on my bike some where


----------



## ElProfeJose

ALL RIGHT PLAYERS HAVE A GOOD NIGHT IM GOING TO BED AFTER THREE CUPS OF COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT FOR THE LATINS FINEST GROWING FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning bump? Still working like a Mexican Carnales....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U NEED THE FINEgrade "0000"


INKEDUP said:


> THIS IS WUT I USE HOMIE...U CAN FIND IT AT THE 99C STORE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING PLAYAHS. TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Good morning bump? Still working like a Mexican Carnales....


Napping on the job player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING PLAYAHS. TTMFT


What's up player. What it do ???? Hav a good one at school. See you soon player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's up Peeps


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:WADD YUP


TEAM HI POWER said:


> What's up Peeps


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Tripps

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


Tripps said:


> What up


----------



## Tripps

When is the beach cursing


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL LATINS FINEST BC MUST BE THERE.


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Hey Zek 
At your meeting you should take a notebook and write down any parts your memebers in the I.E. need and ill ask the guy he's way cheaper then going online 
Im going to try to work with him and ask him to give us discounts if we buy a lot at once. 

Or if any one wants to know the price of any part they are looking hmu in a pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WILL DO. BRO, LETS DO THIS


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Hey Zek
> At your meeting you should take a notebook and write down any parts your memebers in the I.E. need and ill ask the guy he's way cheaper then going online
> Im going to try to work with him and ask him to give us discounts if we buy a lot at once.
> 
> Or if any one wants to know the price of any part they are looking hmu in a pm


----------



## Tripps

Orale we and homie dimes are going


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sound good. We should get DIMES A LAYITLOW ACC. WAT U THINK


Tripps said:


> Orale we and homie dimes are going


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

When do u u guys usually have meetings? During the week or weekends? Reason asking before I decide to joining the club its cause I work during the week at night


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> When do u u guys usually have meetings? During the week or weekends? Reason asking before I decide to joining the club its cause I work during the week at night


o don't worry bro well work with you cus your work and fam come first homie hope you join LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea you know what me n my lady been talking about it and my son, you could count us in, gonna start cleaning up our bike n upgrading them getting ready for summer.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right on. Kus wat we do is if it something we need to discuss we try to have it at the show when everyone is there but as for u. U would go under dreamer. How ever he has it. We make it so all can be there.unless u cant make it we wll call u and tell u wats yup


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea you know what me n my lady been talking about it and my son, you could count us in, gonna start cleaning up our bike n upgrading them getting ready for summer.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Right on. Kus wat we do is if it something we need to discuss we try to have it at the show when everyone is there but as for u. U would go under dreamer. How ever he has it. We make it so all can be there.unless u cant make it we wll call u and tell u wats yup


 oh ok that sound coo n good


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea you know what me n my lady been talking about it and my son, you could count us in, gonna start cleaning up our bike n upgrading them getting ready for summer.


Welcome carnal....Ur part of this familia now,we growing strong everyday


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Ttmft


Yea thanks, what's up dreamer, my lady n son like to do fun stuff on da weekends my son gonna be done with his baseball next week and then its on for summer, we like to have something to do on weekends when were not with family n we like to have a hobby n meet new friends


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOW. ALMOST DONE


is this the street of the year your talking about?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So what's the next step or thing now for new members?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Not yet but it will be when im done


HOTSHOT956 said:


> is this the street of the year your talking about?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

mr.widow-maker said:


> Not yet but it will be when im done


ok kool see you in vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Take a good look at it. Kus its goig to be @ay different when in done


HOTSHOT956 said:


> ok kool see you in vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Take a good look at it. Kus its goig to be @ay different when in done


And bring a semi bike to


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I dont have a semi. I sold that bike. Nd all I got is a street class,that purple bike which idk if its going. A mild bike, Nd Im working on a trike


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> And bring a semi bike to


----------



## HOTSHOT956

mr.widow-maker said:


> Take a good look at it. Kus its goig to be @ay different when in done


sounds good. but for now keep pushing you still need alot


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea thanks, what's up dreamer, my lady n son like to do fun stuff on da weekends my son gonna be done with his baseball next week and then its on for summer, we like to have something to do on weekends when were not with family n we like to have a hobby n meet new friends


Summertime its here carnal...we got plenty of shows bro ...but this weekend u will meet all the family bro


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> So what's the next step or thing now for new members?


We need to get shirts bro...but don't worry will talk at the lake...r u rolling wit us carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

U can start bumping r pg ...go to car clubs carnal....n look for.Latins finest car club


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER WELCOME TO THE Family HOOK UP WITH DREAMER SO YOU GUYS CAN COME Meet FAM ON Sunday AT THE LAKE HAPPY YOU GUYS JOINED


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. NUTHING BUT THE FINEST.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We need to get shirts bro...but don't worry will talk at the lake...r u rolling wit us carnal....


As of right now its a yes on rolling to the lake ill be in riverside this weekend and do we need to bring anything to the lake


----------



## Lolophill13

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY ( TEAM HI POWER) HOPE YOU GUYS MAKE IT TO THE LAKE ON SUNDAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TEAM HI POWER WELCOME TO THE Family HOOK UP WITH DREAMER SO YOU GUYS CAN COME Meet FAM ON Sunday AT THE LAKE HAPPY YOU GUYS JOINED


Thanks been wanting to join a club for a while just couldn't find one in oc n now can start doing my bike n girls bike.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thanks been wanting to join a club for a while just couldn't find one in oc n now can start doing my bike n girls bike.


thats right


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> As of right now its a yes on rolling to the lake ill be in riverside this weekend and do we need to bring anything to the lake


U can bring whatever u wanna throw in the grill bro,chicken,beef,water sodas....I'm bringing shrimp tostadas again.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

forshure bring a case of water. then a side dish will be good


dreamer1 said:


> U can bring whatever u wanna throw in the grill bro,chicken,beef,water sodas....I'm bringing shrimp tostadas again.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> forshure bring a case of water. then a side dish will be good


Alright sounds coo n fun


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Alright sounds coo n fun


----------



## dreamer1

Lookin good


----------



## LatinsFinest714

dreamer1 said:


> Lookin good


Hey dreamer are the tamales going to be red or green sauce.?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADDD YUP GUYS. R U READY FOR THE LAKE ON SUNDAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> WADDD YUP GUYS. R U READY FOR THE LAKE ON SUNDAY


Sounds like its gonna be fun what time does this all start


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HMMMM, GOOD QUESTION.LOL


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Sounds like its gonna be fun what time does this all start


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> HMMMM, GOOD QUESTION.LOL


Lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Be sure to add me on Facebook joey GRUMPS castillo cause I'm not always on here that much


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL HIT UYUP ON THETIMES. BRO.TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Be sure to add me on Facebook joey GRUMPS castillo cause I'm not always on here that much


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Add me Grumps 
[email protected]


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> ILL HIT UYUP ON THETIMES. BRO.TTT


Ok sounds good dreamer


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Hey dreamer are the tamales going to be red or green sauce.?


Green n red bro...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Sounds like its gonna be fun what time does this all start


I'm a leave like at 9 n be at the lake at 10......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I'm a leave like at 9 n be at the lake at 10......


Oh ok from what time to what time the whole thing


----------



## dreamer1

From 9 till ???? Bro....its going down this Sunday ...see ya ther


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> From 9 till ???? Bro....its going down this Sunday ...see ya ther


Ok that sounds good, any games or anything like that


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Posted up a pic of the clubs plaque on my instagram start repping to the fullest


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok that sounds good, any games or anything like that


Bring some players cards,domino's,Idk will fig out something carnal...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok that sounds good, any games or anything like that


Bring some players cards,domino's,Idk will fig out something carnal...


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft:machinegun:


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up players. 








Continental kit u can really use. Lol.


----------



## dreamer1

LOL no manches carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jose.lol


----------



## dreamer1

Good night familia...time for me to go to sleep.....mimi'z time...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol. These guys.lmao


----------



## ElProfeJose

That's how we do it!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Getting some plaques tomarrow.TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Getting some plaques tomarrow.TTT


That's coo


----------



## INKEDUP

DREAMER UR TRIKE IS DAMN CLEAN HOMIE!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MY TRIKE IS LOOKING BETTER. GOT TO WORK ON IT A LIL TODAY. STILL DECIDING IF I SHOULD DO UPOLISTERING OR FIBERGLASS FOR THE BACK.


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> MY TRIKE IS LOOKING BETTER. GOT TO WORK ON IT A LIL TODAY. STILL DECIDING IF I SHOULD DO UPOLISTERING OR FIBERGLASS FOR THE BACK.[/QUOTE
> POST PICS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Negitive homie. this one is going to come out unexpected. Only 2 people seen it out of my whole club.


INKEDUP said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> MY TRIKE IS LOOKING BETTER. GOT TO WORK ON IT A LIL TODAY. STILL DECIDING IF I SHOULD DO UPOLISTERING OR FIBERGLASS FOR THE BACK.[/QUOTE
> POST PICS
Click to expand...


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> Negitive homie. this one is going to come out unexpected. Only 2 people seen it out of my whole club.
> 
> IS IT THE WHITE ONE?


----------



## ElProfeJose

INKEDUP said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negitive homie. this one is going to come out unexpected. Only 2 people seen it out of my whole club.
> 
> IS IT THE WHITE ONE?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's full of shit. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Negitive homie. this one is going to come out unexpected. Only 2 people seen it out of my whole club. As de see Muy chingon pinche gringowwwww. TRANSLATION cool deal bro!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea bro on fb


INKEDUP said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negitive homie. this one is going to come out unexpected. Only 2 people seen it out of my whole club.
> 
> IS IT THE WHITE ONE?
Click to expand...


----------



## ElProfeJose

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 481204
> 
> DREAMER UR TRIKE IS DAMN CLEAN HOMIE!


I Agree. Simon clean ass trike


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea bro on fbShhhh. Keep it down fuuu


----------



## INKEDUP

ElProfeJose said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negitive homie. this one is going to come out unexpected. Only 2 people seen it out of my whole club.
> 
> As de see Muy chingon pinche gringowwwww. TRANSLATION cool deal bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea bro on fb
> 
> DONT TRIP HOMIE I WONT POST IT OR SAY ANYTHING G


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sprache flawn rodatch vienier . Talk yur spanish jose. Figure this shit out. TTMFT


ElProfeJose said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negitive homie. this one is going to come out unexpected. Only 2 people seen it out of my whole club.
> 
> As de see Muy chingon pinche gringowwwww. TRANSLATION cool deal bro!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

All trikes compete at vegas no matter the size? Or r they divisioned out


INKEDUP said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea bro on fb
> 
> DONT TRIP HOMIE I WONT POST IT OR SAY ANYTHING G
Click to expand...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey jose. Weil ich u in einer anderen sprache im gegensatz zu talking in spanischer sprache!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

"NICHTS ALS DIE FIENSTEN"aka nuthin but the finest. GOOD NIGHT GUYS. Boutta bounce


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> All trikes compete at vegas no matter the size? Or r they divisioned out
> 
> 
> SIZE DONT MATTER IN VEGAS!!.....12 COMPETES AGAINST 26VS20VS16


----------



## EL Presumido

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 481204
> 
> DREAMER UR TRIKE IS DAMN CLEAN HOMIE!


Dreamer ur Trike is real clean!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sprache flawn rodatch vienier . Talk yur spanish jose. Figure this shit out. TTMFTImpossible player. I don't speak gay. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

EL Presumido said:


> Dreamer ur Trike is real clean!!!!


Pinche dreamer esta Cabron.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> "NICHTS ALS DIE FIENSTEN"aka nuthin but the finest. GOOD NIGHT GUYS. Boutta bounce


Have a gn player. Get some rest you gonna need it for Sunday


----------



## Lolophill13

ITS LOOKING LIKE IM GOING TO MAKE IT TO THE LAKE


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> ITS LOOKING LIKE IM GOING TO MAKE IT TO THE LAKE


Right on player. Glad to see that


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 481204
> 
> DREAMER UR TRIKE IS DAMN CLEAN HOMIE!


Orale carnal...grasias can't wait to see urs


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal...grasias can't wait to see urs


SOON HOMIE!


----------



## dreamer1

EL Presumido said:


> Dreamer ur Trike is real clean!!!!


Simon still needs a few things


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> SOON HOMIE!


LOL u still awake carnal... Starting my shift....working like a Mexican


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> ITS LOOKING LIKE IM GOING TO MAKE IT TO THE LAKE


See ya ther carnal


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprache flawn rodatch vienier . Talk yur spanish jose. Figure this shit out. TTMFT
> 
> Impossible player. I don't speak gay. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> LOL u still awake carnal... Starting my shift....working like a Mexican


We're u work at homie


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> We're u work at homie


Nomandie casino bro


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Nomandie casino bro


Watchalo. Haha doin wa


----------



## Justin-Az

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 481204
> 
> DREAMER UR TRIKE IS DAMN CLEAN HOMIE!


Clean trike man, I like the gator skin box and seat


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Watchalo. Haha doin wa


Security n different shit


----------



## dreamer1

Justin-Az said:


> Clean trike man, I like the gator skin box and seat


Orale thanks bro.....Yup something different from the rest....


----------



## dreamer1

Txtn n working...easy job


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Morning.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Morning.....


Morning all


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup thp. HEY CHECK IT OUT. WE WRRE TALKING AND YU DONT HAFT TO TAKE ANYTHING SUNDAY. JUS SHOW YUP WHEN U CAN WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd yup thp. HEY CHECK IT OUT. WE WRRE TALKING AND YU DONT HAFT TO TAKE ANYTHING SUNDAY. JUS SHOW YUP WHEN U CAN WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY


 oh ok is everybody sure


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea. Man jus come. I was told to tell u. Ima try to get there around like 10 or so in da morning


TEAM HI POWER said:


> oh ok is everybody sure


----------



## dreamer1

I should b ther at 11..... Fam.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat ya'll doing today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Skool


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


Lolophill13 said:


> ITS LOOKING LIKE IM GOING TO MAKE IT TO THE LAKE


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping like crazy


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea. Man jus come. I was told to tell u. Ima try to get there around like 10 or so in da morning


Oh ok that's coo, Imma leave from riverside like around 9 or 10 to head to the lake


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Chilling til I goto work later at 4pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale. Kool sounds good


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok that's coo, Imma leave from riverside like around 9 or 10 to head to the lake


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fam good morning its going to be another hot one in the IE DRINK Lots OF Water TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT FORGET TO TAKE YOUR SHIRTS FOR SUNDAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Recent pic of my 26inch cruiser latins finest bike club


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Chilling til I goto work later at 4pm


Me to I go in at 12 tonight.....1 more day


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> DONT FORGET TO TAKE YOUR SHIRTS FOR SUNDAY


Which shirt we taking???? Dickies shirt?????


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Recent pic of my 26inch cruiser latins finest bike club
> View attachment 481474


Looks good bro...its gonna look bad when its done


----------



## dreamer1

Just woke up Fam ....Wats good...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Time for a Lil xbox360 mw3


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Time for a Lil xbox360 mw3


LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Which shirt we taking???? Dickies shirt?????


no Jst your tee shirt see you there loco


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat ever. They wanna get a pic


dreamer1 said:


> Which shirt we taking???? Dickies shirt?????


----------



## dreamer1

Sounds good then lokos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADDD YUP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Warm day today, gonna start next week n start cleaning up my bike n getting the Lil rust off some of the parts that I can get it off from and if not then gonna replace parts


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Warm day today, gonna start next week n start cleaning up my bike n getting the Lil rust off some of the parts that I can get it off from and if not then gonna replace parts


Talk to Abraham carnal he can give u prices on parts.....I have steel wool n ill take it at the lake carnal....lil by lil carnal


----------



## dreamer1

We looking good


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wass yup bump.TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

THANKS TO LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB FOR WELCOMING ME INTO THE CLUB, NEWEST MEMBER TO LATINS FINEST OC BC. 1ST MEMBER TO BE ROLLING 26INCH CRUIZERS. SEE U ALL SUNDAY AT THE LAKE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

whats yup joey :wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> THANKS TO LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB FOR WELCOMING ME INTO THE CLUB, NEWEST MEMBER TO LATINS FINEST OC BC. 1ST MEMBER TO BE ROLLING 26INCH CRUIZERS. SEE U ALL SUNDAY AT THE LAKE


kool homie see you there


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> THANKS TO LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB FOR WELCOMING ME INTO THE CLUB, NEWEST MEMBER TO LATINS FINEST OC BC. 1ST MEMBER TO BE ROLLING 26INCH CRUIZERS. SEE U ALL SUNDAY AT THE LAKE


Thanks for making us grow carnal..... We r 1 big family n hope by the end of the yr we have all bikes ready n more Carnales....


----------



## dreamer1

Looks like Angel change he's.mind n he wants to start building a trike...I guess we will b having about 6 trikes soon


----------



## dreamer1

We doing big [email protected][email protected]#$&% thangs


----------



## dreamer1

Mimi'z time family....good nite see ya guys Sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT BACK FROM A " SCHWINN PICK " WENT FOR 1 THING,ND WALKED OUT BROKE. GOING TO GO BACK IN A WEEK WHEN I GET MORE $ TO GET WAT I COULDENT GET TODAY.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. THESE ARE THE FIRST UPGRADES I WANNA PUT ON MY BIKE WITH MORE TO COME SOON AS I GET THE PARTS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hit yup abraham LATINS FINEST 714 he will hook u yup homie


TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 481700
> View attachment 481701
> . THESE ARE THE FIRST UPGRADES I WANNA PUT ON MY BIKE WITH MORE TO COME SOON AS I GET THE PARTS.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. See you players soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMPING HOT92.3 while bumping the pages TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hit yup abraham LATINS FINEST 714 he will hook u yup homie


Wonder Wat happend to Abraham?????


----------



## dreamer1

Listening to the oldies at work on the low low........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS FIRME.LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Listening to the oldies at work on the low low........


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all


----------



## dreamer1

Morning bump...Wats up player's....Tgif


----------



## Tripps

Qubo vatos


----------



## Lolophill13

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup G'S


----------



## dreamer1

Tgif....almost time for the lake!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA. U KOW IT.TTMFT


dreamer1 said:


> Tgif....almost time for the lake!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## LatinsFinest714

dreamer1 said:


> Wonder Wat happend to Abraham?????


Still here carnal been busy with school and calling the upholstery shop, also trying to lace my nephews wheels with these new stainless steel spoke set, almost going to be put together


----------



## INKEDUP

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Still here carnal been busy with school and calling the upholstery shop, also trying to lace my nephews wheels with these new stainless steel spoke set, almost going to be put together


SEE U SUNDAY HOMIE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup homiez


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up homies? Gonna go check out anaheim indoor n check the prices on some parts from the guy in there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Simon. Did u hit yup abraham


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up homies? Gonna go check out anaheim indoor n check the prices on some parts from the guy in there


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Simon. Did u hit yup abraham


Yea he gonna double check on the forks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale.TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I checked the place in the indoor and I found bent forks for my 26 cruiser for between 55 n 59 bucks. And 144 spoke wheels for 90 for set. So in the next week or two Imma be getting the forks n most likely the wheels, I'm also gonna put a smaller crank on after j put the bent forks so the pedals don't hit the ground.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up homies? Gonna go check out anaheim indoor n check the prices on some parts from the guy in there


I know the chinita sometimes she gives u good prices...she ok


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I know the chinita sometimes she gives u good prices...she ok


Yea that's where I went to check. So Imma probably get some parts there in the next week or 2 to start getting my crusier ready for the beach cruise n to soon start showing.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I can't wait till its ready so I can start showing, now gonna think on what type display or how to set up a nice display


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GOT A SCHWINN BEACH CRUIZER FRAME FOR SALE. THAT WAY U CAN HAVR A PAINTED FRAME?


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I can't wait till its ready so I can start showing, now gonna think on what type display or how to set up a nice display


----------



## LatinsFinest714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I checked the place in the indoor and I found bent forks for my 26 cruiser for between 55 n 59 bucks. And 144 spoke wheels for 90 for set. So in the next week or two Imma be getting the forks n most likely the wheels, I'm also gonna put a smaller crank on after j put the bent forks so the pedals don't hit the ground.


Well it's a good price bro but is she throwing in the twisted crown.? He told me $60


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well it's a good price bro but is she throwing in the twisted crown.? He told me $60


You know what I forgot to ask about that, but you then most likely ill get at u next week to get the forks from u person


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I can't wait till its ready so I can start showing, now gonna think on what type display or how to set up a nice display


Like Wat theme u wanna go bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Like Wat theme u wanna go bro


You know what I'm not sure but I've been thinking like a la theme or dodger theme or maybe a corona party theme, I think I wanna call my cruiser weekend cruiser


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WEEKEND CRUIZER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 95.TTMFT KEEP IT YUP


----------



## dreamer1

Wat ya'll doing


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> WEEKEND CRUIZER


I like that, I think Imma go with weekend cruizer, how does that sound everyone?


----------



## dreamer1

Weekend rider!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Think of a good name bro.......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Think of a good name bro.......


Yea I'm trying, you think weekend ryder sounds pretty better?


----------



## dreamer1

Wat u think....will see at the lake


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wat u think....will see at the lake


Ok sounds coo


----------



## dreamer1

Simon...u guys ready for the weekend


----------



## dreamer1

1:30 bump.....its Friday


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whos ready for this weekend put yur hands yup :wave:


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carlos


----------



## lowdude13

nada been home all day working on phone and online Fn boring im about to turn my phone off and take the vijia to the movies


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Carlos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lol


lowdude13 said:


> nada been home all day working on phone and online Fn boring im about to turn my phone off and take the vijia to the movies


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*O YEA... SEE U SUNDAY!!!






*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> *O YEA... SEE U SUNDAY!!!
> View attachment 481907
> *


Are you guys bringing the bikes out there as well


----------



## lowdude13

*late after noon bump!!*








mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos ready for this weekend put yur hands yup :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NO! THIS IS JUS FOR THE MEMBERS. THATS WHY WE R GOING TO THE LAKE TO BE WTH THE FAM AND HAVE A GREAT DAY. 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Are you guys bringing the bikes out there as well


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> NO! THIS IS JUS FOR THE MEMBERS. THATS WHY WE R GOING TO THE LAKE TO BE WTH THE FAM AND HAVE A GREAT DAY.


Oh ok sounds good then homie


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> nada been home all day working on phone and online Fn boring im about to turn my phone off and take the vijia to the movies


LOL u gotta do Wat u gotta do bro......


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> *late after noon bump!!*
> View attachment 481923


I love this bump!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wow::thumbsup::shocked::boink::nicoderm:


lowdude13 said:


> *late after noon bump!!*
> View attachment 481923


----------



## dreamer1

Damm I'm always hungry....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YEA BOY!!!


dreamer1 said:


> I love this bump!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a ask Santa Claus for 1 of this girls


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U WILL SEE THESE AT HUNTINGTON JUNE 30


dreamer1 said:


> I'm a ask Santa Claus for 1 of this girls


----------



## lowdude13

bring your fam bro and lets have a great time at the lake


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok sounds good then homie


----------



## lowdude13

hahahahaha funny shit bro :roflmao:


dreamer1 said:


> I'm a ask Santa Claus for 1 of this girls


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_*TTT*_


lowdude13 said:


> bring your fam bro and lets have a great time at the lake


----------



## lowdude13

have tamal bro


dreamer1 said:


> Damm I'm always hungry....


----------



## dreamer1

More pics


----------



## dreamer1

Latins finest bike club O.C & I.E have a special invite Sunday June 3rd to come n represent n support at the same time here in the city of Santa ana at the Roosevelt elementary school...I would like to bring all the members n bikes as many we can get...this would help us open new doors here in the O.C so please try n make the effort to come more info at the lake.....this is for the kids Carnales ....


----------



## dreamer1

I'm talking to couple guys here in the O.C n we planning a bike n pedal show to get fu de for r member n the club to get banners,shirts,n help r Carnales fix their bikes .....come n support....roll call
1.Aztec dreams


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club O.C & I.E have a special invite Sunday June 3rd to come n represent n support at the same time here in the city of Santa ana at the Roosevelt elementary school...I would like to bring all the members n bikes as many we can get...this would help us open new doors here in the O.C so please try n make the effort to come more info at the lake.....this is for the kids Carnales ....


----------



## dreamer1

We doing big thangsss


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> bring your fam bro and lets have a great time at the lake


Yea that's what I'm do its gonna be me n my girl n son


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea that's what I'm do its gonna be me n my girl n son


Simon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club O.C & I.E have a special invite Sunday June 3rd to come n represent n support at the same time here in the city of Santa ana at the Roosevelt elementary school...I would like to bring all the members n bikes as many we can get...this would help us open new doors here in the O.C so please try n make the effort to come more info at the lake.....this is for the kids Carnales ....




Imma try to get new wheels n bent forks before then so I can take my bike n show and a Lil simple display, maybe like a blacked sheet or something n the bike on top of the sheet with some mirrors under the bike n Lil things around the big for right now, then later get a better display.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I'm talking to couple guys here in the O.C n we planning a bike n pedal show to get fu de for r member n the club to get banners,shirts,n help r Carnales fix their bikes .....come n support....roll call
> 1.Aztec dreams


Dreamer you planing a Lil show/fundrasier for the club?


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea that's what I'm do its gonna be me n my girl n son


Simon


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer you planing a Lil show/fundrasier for the club?


Simon bro I been talking to a few guys we gonna make it happend....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Imma try to get new wheels n bent forks before then so I can take my bike n show and a Lil simple display, maybe like a blacked sheet or something n the bike on top of the sheet with some mirrors under the bike n Lil things around the big for right now, then later get a better display.


Don't trip carnal we all start like that


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Simon bro I been talking to a few guys we gonna make it happend....


Let me know if there's any way u need help if anything


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hope I get my stuff back by then. Sent stuff off to rechrome nd get more stuff ingraved I want to go to the LA SUPERSHOW ND REPRESENT. So we will see. If anything ill come nd be a peer supporter.


dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club O.C & I.E have a special invite Sunday June 3rd to come n represent n support at the same time here in the city of Santa ana at the Roosevelt elementary school...I would like to bring all the members n bikes as many we can get...this would help us open new doors here in the O.C so please try n make the effort to come more info at the lake.....this is for the kids Carnales ....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Let me know if there's any way u need help if anything


Simon bro don't trip all of us r gonna make this happend


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hope I get my stuff back by then. Sent stuff off to rechrome nd get more stuff ingraved I want to go to the LA SUPERSHOW ND REPRESENT. So we will see. If anything ill come nd be a peer supporter.


Orale


----------



## dreamer1

Just got back me n angel went out n he bought a trike kit almost new for 70


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hey HOMIES when I go sunday to the lake n show up, who do I ask for or look for since I just joined up?


----------



## Tripps

selling my bike who wants to buy give me a price


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Look for all the mexicans nd a white boy.lol


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey HOMIES when I go sunday to the lake n show up, who do I ask for or look for since I just joined up?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats yup. U got another project on your hands or wat


Tripps said:


> selling my bike who wants to buy give me a price
> View attachment 482009


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Look for all the mexicans nd a white boy.lol


Lol Haha


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Look for all the mexicans nd a white boy.lol


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Tripps

yea widow am working on my schwinn


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ok right on


Tripps said:


> yea widow am working on my schwinn


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GETTING READY FOR THE LAKE.TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

GOOD MORNING FAM! !!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey HOMIES when I go sunday to the lake n show up, who do I ask for or look for since I just joined up?


Out here in Moreno Valley Theres some members are meeting up around 7-8am. You could meet with them if you like and roll to the lake. My self and Mr Grizzly are leaving around 11am-12pm to the lake. You could meet up with us if you like and we roll out together. Let us know !!


----------



## Lolophill13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey HOMIES when I go sunday to the lake n show up, who do I ask for or look for since I just joined up?


Out here in Moreno Valley Theres some members are meeting up around 7-8am. You could meet with them if you like and roll to the lake. My self and Mr Grizzly are leaving around 11am-12pm to the lake. You could meet up with us if you like and we roll out together. Let us know !!


----------



## Lolophill13

LAKE TIME TOMORROW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

A FEW OF US WILL BE MEETING YUP AT THE THE 138 exit aswell


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> A FEW OF US WILL BE MEETING YUP AT THE THE 138 exit aswell


I belive there's a McDonald's off the exit so we can meet ther at 11:00-11:30 ..I'm leaving Anaheim like at 10 joey if Ur in the area let me know carnal so we can roll bro...


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Carnales.....is someone bumping the tunes at the lake....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yra man. Today is a good day to work on my bikes


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hey. I'll let everyone know where at the lake we are gonna meet.


----------



## dreamer1

Simon profe get a good spot carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dwn by the boat launch. Theres a beach area to the left


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a b swimming ,chilling,eating, good day


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Simon profe get a good spot carnal


We will.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dwn by the boat launch. Theres a beach area to the left


Player. I think that's we're we are going. Just let me confirm.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Player. I think that's we're we are going. Just let me confirm.


----------



## dreamer1

The homie Jorge needs a ride he lives in moreno valley can any body hook him up wit a ride for him n he's girl n he's 3 babys let me know he's van getting fix


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lolophill13 said:


> Out here in Moreno Valley Theres some members are meeting up around 7-8am. You could meet with them if you like and roll to the lake. My self and Mr Grizzly are leaving around 11am-12pm to the lake. You could meet up with us if you like and we roll out together. Let us know !!


Oh ok I shot u my number me n my lady were gonna leave like around 10 or 11


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 100 BY TODAY?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup: U R DOING A GOOD JOB KID!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK 4 THE BIKE CLUB!!!!! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT SEE YU THERE


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok I shot u my number me n my lady were gonna leave like around 10 or 11


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Chilling in the big eye-E


dreamer1 said:


> Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## dreamer1

I guess nobody ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat u mean


----------



## lowdude13

me and shirley are ready fried chicken orderd sodas water weenees in fridge buns ect, jose has the carne and chicken we r all ready to to this just picked up my speedos i should look fly hahahahahahno:


dreamer1 said:


> I guess nobody ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. CANT WAIT


lowdude13 said:


> me and shirley are ready fried chicken orderd sodas water weenees in fridge buns ect, jose has the carne and chicken we r all ready to to this just picked up my speedos i should look fly hahahahahahno:


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> me and shirley are ready fried chicken orderd sodas water weenees in fridge buns ect, jose has the carne and chicken we r all ready to to this just picked up my speedos i should look fly hahahahahahno:


Nice. Speedos and wienneies.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice. Speedos and wienneies.


Sounds like zeek is going to have a ball or two


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> me and shirley are ready fried chicken orderd sodas water weenees in fridge buns ect, jose has the carne and chicken we r all ready to to this just picked up my speedos i should look fly hahahahahahno:


LOL Hahahahahaha  Simon Carlos u gonna look down


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Sounds like zeek is going to have a ball or two


LOL  Pinche carnal carnal estas cabron!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Posted up in riverside


----------



## dreamer1

I'm ready can't wait so who's meeting at McDonald's!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Hey joey....Wats up carnal....ready


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Hey joey....Wats up carnal....ready


What's up dreamer? Yea I'm ready, I just got done busting my Ass of here at my parents I'm riversider doing yard work so I'm in need to chill tomorrow lol


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What's up dreamer? Yea I'm ready, I just got done busting my Ass of here at my parents I'm riversider doing yard work so I'm in need to chill tomorrow lol


Orale carnal that's Firmez.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So who wants to meet yup at the mc d off of the 138 around 11am


----------



## dreamer1

I should b ther at 11-11:30 bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

So Wat u wanna meet ther


----------



## dreamer1

100.... Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 100 IN A MONTH ND 1 WEEK.TTMFT


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Just finished putting my parts on pinky now giving her a quick detail, already finished lacing and tightening my nephews wheels


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT. U ROLLING TO VENTURA WTH THE BIKE?


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Just finished putting my parts on pinky now giving her a quick detail, already finished lacing and tightening my nephews wheels


----------



## mr.widow-maker

" MINI JOK3R "ROLLING SOON. LATINS FINEST IE BC.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

The one by wrightwood?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea. 215 n twrds victorville. About half way yup the cajon pass exit 138 after the truck scales


TEAM HI POWER said:


> The one by wrightwood?


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Just finished putting my parts on pinky now giving her a quick detail, already finished lacing and tightening my nephews wheels


Wats up ab.....where u been


----------



## dreamer1

The homie Jorge doesn't have a ride.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh ok I know that ones at off the freeway to the right


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok I know that ones at off the freeway to the right


Simon carnal....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh ok who's meeting there


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a b ther like 11-11:30 bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I'm a b ther like 11-11:30 bro


Oh ok ill shoot over there around 1030 or 11


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok ill shoot over there around 1030 or 11


Orale carnal see ya ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

Yup.....less then 24 hrs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. LAST ONE THERE GETS THROWN OVER BOARD.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. LAST ONE THERE GETS THROWN OVER BOARD.


Well well make sure u take Ur thong carnal.....


----------



## lowdude13

u cant wait to see me in my tight speedos ? zeek u funny boy :bowrofl:


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. CANT WAIT


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> u cant wait to see me in my tight speedos ? zeek u funny boy :bowrofl:


LOL  carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL U GUYS R FOOLS


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## lowdude13

simon


mr.widow-maker said:


> LOL U GUYS R FOOLS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

TIME TO GO TO SLEEP IN A FEW SO IM RESTED UP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Info on CAR PAGE. CHECK IT OUT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> TIME TO GO TO SLEEP IN A FEW SO IM RESTED UP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT. SEE U ALL THERE.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. LAST ONE THERE GETS THROWN OVER BOARD.


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Page 101!!!!


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Whats up familia sorry for not making it tomorrow but my brother had told me he got me a ride to the ventura show. Anyways i will be representing the club. Latins Finest Bike Club.!!!! 
Nothin but the finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATZ RIGHT HOMIE TTMFT
TAKE PICS SO I CAN POST THEM YUP


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Whats up familia sorry for not making it tomorrow but my brother had told me he got me a ride to the ventura show. Anyways i will be representing the club. Latins Finest Bike Club.!!!!
> Nothin but the finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Page 101!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAKE YUP ND START BUMPING.!! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Leaving to the lake in a few hrs


----------



## ElProfeJose

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Whats up familia sorry for not making it tomorrow but my brother had told me he got me a ride to the ventura show. Anyways i will be representing the club. Latins Finest Bike Club.!!!!
> Nothin but the finest


Right on player. hope you guys have fun. However Would have loved to meet you guys all at the lake today. But I know sometimes we can't make it. Have fun and see you guys soon.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Leaving to the lake in a few hrs


Simon player. !!!!!! See you guys soon.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hes gotta do some "transactions"


ElProfeJose said:


> Right on player. hope you guys have fun. However Would have loved to meet you guys all at the lake today. But I know sometimes we can't make it. Have fun and see you guys soon.


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a b at the McDonald's hopefully like 11-11:30 let me know who's gonna b ther if not so i can just go straight to the lake...see ya Carnales in a lil bit....morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

10-4 BIG SMOKEY


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping the pg n getting ready for the lake......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I'm a b at the McDonald's hopefully like 11-11:30 let me know who's gonna b ther if not so i can just go straight to the lake...see ya Carnales in a lil bit....morning


 I'LL BE AT MICKEY D'S


----------



## dreamer1

Ok carnal I should b ther like 11-11:30 Idk if we driving the expedition or the Chrysler 300 its black n the EXPO its white bro so ill see ya ther....carnal...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

OK, IMMA BE IN A 2001 NISSAN ALTIMA GOLDISH COLOR BLACK TINTED WINDOWS


----------



## dreamer1

Orale take some extra clothes.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yupyup


dreamer1 said:


> Orale take some extra clothes.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

IMMA HAVE ON A BLUE DODGER TANK TOP JERSEY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ima be wearing my WHITE SKIN.LOL


TEAM HI POWER said:


> IMMA HAVE ON A BLUE DODGER TANK TOP JERSEY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LOL HAHA


----------



## dreamer1

This fools....LOL


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ima be wearing my WHITE SKIN.LOL


Ur b-day suit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol. I guess we r rolling on the Harley


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WOW. O*C IS ROLLING A 20INCH STREET NOW. LOOKS DAM GOOD CANT WAIT TO GET IT PLAQUED YUP ND REPPING TO THE FULLEST


----------



## dreamer1

We doing big things


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ABOUT TO HEAD OUT TO THE MICKEY D'S


----------



## dreamer1

Almost at McDonald's


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Almost at McDonald's


BE THERE IN 20 MIN STOPPED AT WALMART


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ON. THE 15 NOW BE THERE IN 15 MIN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GREAT DAY AT THE LAKE. TTT BURNT UP AS A MOTHAF&@$a.


----------



## dreamer1

Had a blast at the lake wit the family....now going back home


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nice to see almost everyone nd our new members come. TTT. NOW ITS TIME TO GET BACK HOME FOR a NORMAL WEEK


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST O*C REPPED AT VENTURA SHOW TODAY ASWELL. TTT KANT WAIT FOR ALL THE BIKES TO REUNITE AT A UPCOMING SHOW


----------



## INKEDUP

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Whats up familia sorry for not making it tomorrow but my brother had told me he got me a ride to the ventura show. Anyways i will be representing the club. Latins Finest Bike Club.!!!!
> Nothin but the finest


IT WAS NICE MEETING U BRO!....UR TRIKE IS NICE N CLEAN!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADD YUP FLEET. U TAKE YUR BIKE OUT TODAY?


INKEDUP said:


> IT WAS NICE MEETING U BRO!....UR TRIKE IS NICE N CLEAN!


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> IT WAS NICE MEETING U BRO!....UR TRIKE IS NICE N CLEAN!


Wats up inkedup....how u doing bro


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> WADD YUP FLEET. U TAKE YUR BIKE OUT TODAY?


NOT MUCH HOMIE N YEAH BUT I WASNT PLEASED WITH IT...BACK TO "UNDER CONSTRUCTION" STATUS


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up inkedup....how u doing bro


GOOD CARNAL JUST TIRED AS HELL FROM THE SHOW!....HOW WAS THE LAKE?


----------



## dreamer1

Orale carnal...did u place carnal...it was good carnal i full as [email protected]# n now I'm at 7-11 getting slurpeess


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

IT WAZ CHILL N COO MEETING EVERYONE


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up joey..it was nice meeting u n Ur familia carnal...see ya next time carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up joey..it was nice meeting u n Ur familia carnal...see ya next time carnal


YEA SAME HERE BRO


----------



## dreamer1

Simon bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol got ya. Will it make it to our cruize at the beach?


INKEDUP said:


> NOT MUCH HOMIE N YEAH BUT I WASNT PLEASED WITH IT...BACK TO "UNDER CONSTRUCTION" STATUS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

A LIL SET BACK NOW I GOT A NEW BATTERY N CABLES BUT NOW I THINK MY ALTERNATOR IS GOING OUT SO IM USING ONE OF MY PARENTS CAR TO GO BACK HOME N HAVING MY CAR TOWED BACK TO ANAHEIM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM IT. DID U HAVE ANY ISSUES GOING TO RIV. TONIGHT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> A LIL SET BACK NOW I GOT A NEW BATTERY N CABLES BUT NOW I THINK MY ALTERNATOR IS GOING OUT SO IM USING ONE OF MY PARENTS CAR TO GO BACK HOME N HAVING MY CAR TOWED BACK TO ANAHEIM


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM IT. DID U HAVE ANY ISSUES GOING TO RIV. TONIGHT


I MADE IT TO RIVERSIDE BUT THE BATTERY LIGHT CAME ON AN SOON AS I GOT HERE I OPEN THE HOOD N YOU CAN SEE N HEAR THE BATTERY SIZZILING I'M WAITING FOR THE TOW TRUCK RIGHT NOW TO HEAD BACK TO ANAHEIM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THAT SOUNDS GOOD. IMa go walk up nd grab one


dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal...did u place carnal...it was good carnal i full as [email protected]# n now I'm at 7-11 getting slurpeess


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fuckkk. Thats no good


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I MADE IT TO RIVERSIDE BUT THE BATTERY LIGHT CAME ON AN SOON AS I GOT HERE I OPEN THE HOOD N YOU CAN SEE N HEAR THE BATTERY SIZZILING I'M WAITING FOR THE TOW TRUCK RIGHT NOW TO HEAD BACK TO ANAHEIM


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Fuckkk. Thats no good


YEA I KNOW, SUCKS


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> YEA I KNOW, SUCKS


U guys ok carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No good. Well hope u make it to oc


TEAM HI POWER said:


> YEA I KNOW, SUCKS


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Fuckkk. Thats no good


Dammmmmm carnal hope u guys get home safe


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Looking like a red lobster.lol


----------



## dreamer1

Any pics


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Looking like a red lobster.lol


My forehead burns


----------



## mr.widow-maker

On our phones.lol. Cant get the labtop tonight to upload mine


dreamer1 said:


> Any pics


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Looking like a red lobster.lol


A [email protected]# shrimp!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

WAITING ON THE TOW TRUCK TO TAKE MY CAR BACK TO OC, IMMA TAKE MY PARENTS CAR


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PUT ICYHOT!


dreamer1 said:


> My forehead burns


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> On our phones.lol. Cant get the labtop tonight to upload mine


Post them up


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> WAITING ON THE TOW TRUCK TO TAKE MY CAR BACK TO OC, IMMA TAKE MY PARENTS CAR


That's gonna b expensive carnal...good luck


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aslong as u got a ride back


TEAM HI POWER said:


> WAITING ON THE TOW TRUCK TO TAKE MY CAR BACK TO OC, IMMA TAKE MY PARENTS CAR


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> PUT ICYHOT!


Ahhhh


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Omg . Read the quote slowly homie


dreamer1 said:


> Post them up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Works REAL GOOD


dreamer1 said:


> Ahhhh


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Omg . Read the quote slowly homie


LOL  sun affected my brain


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Or doing flips smackin that head in the water


dreamer1 said:


> LOL  sun affected my brain


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Or doing flips smackin that head in the water


LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aww see. Lol


dreamer1 said:


> LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Tired as [email protected]%$


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 105 TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Time fer a nap


dreamer1 said:


> Tired as [email protected]%$


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM 10 MORE SKOOL DAYS LEFT.


----------



## dreamer1

Dammmmmm


----------



## Joserios

Good times!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Joserios said:


> Good times!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Ok Carnales it was nice chilling wit the family at the lake today...I'm a go to sleep see ya guys next week....where we going next week for a show....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yup all I can do is pick yup 1 class. Nd take the other in summerskool on top of a health class I gotta take to be ontop nd passing jr year


dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Next one is june 3 rosevelt elementry in oc


dreamer1 said:


> Ok Carnales it was nice chilling wit the family at the lake today...I'm a go to sleep see ya guys next week....where we going next week for a show....


----------



## Lolophill13

Dam i cant sleep to much food!!!!!
The kids had a blast it was nice seeing the kids playing in the water.
It was nice meeting you and your fam Joey. I hope you get your car fixed soon.
Good night fam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

JUST GOT HOME FROM RIVERSIDE, HAVE TRIPLE a towing my car


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> WAITING ON THE TOW TRUCK TO TAKE MY CAR BACK TO OC, IMMA TAKE MY PARENTS CAR


What happened player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hey. I took some pictures. They are on the cc page. Check them out.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Next one is june 3 rosevelt elementry in oc


Ok carnal see ya ther .....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> What happened player.


Battery went bad and alternator is going bad too


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Battery went bad and alternator is going bad too


Dammmmmm bro...sucks


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm bro...sucks


Yea its going to the shop tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

How did LATINS FINEST 714 do at the show today? Dam Joey that sucks but it was nice meeting you see you all soon can wait to meet all the oc members LATINS FINEST OC bike CLUB doing big things TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Orale carnal....send the bike too....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

OK fam iam out good night TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fucking BURNES.AWWWEEWEEEWWWWW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING guys. U all still sleeping?


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING guys. U all still sleeping?


Yeah still full and tire from lake had to put boat away also.back to bed now


----------



## dreamer1

That was a bad ass boat!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hey dreamer, do I make my own shirts or do I give them to one of you guys to make them


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.x2


dreamer1 said:


> That was a bad ass boat!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey dreamer, do I make my own shirts or do I give them to one of you guys to make them


We gonna buy a dozen shirts carnal....black & blurb by this Friday n we gonna send them to get printed bro....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey dreamer, do I make my own shirts or do I give them to one of you guys to make them


We already have some shirts bro if u wanna get some.....white


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Well the show was bullshit again I was competing against trikes that were full custom, the judges talking about there wasn't enough trophies for all the classes.?
But hopefully my box gets done this week or else I'm going on a rampage.!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its all good bro..at least u got lots of ideas that u can incorprate to the bike


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well the show was bullshit again I was competing against trikes that were full custom, the judges talking about there wasn't enough trophies for all the classes.?
> But hopefully my box gets done this week or else I'm going on a rampage.!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We already have some shirts bro if u wanna get some.....white


Oh ok, I wanna get some shirts like the one you wearing yesterday Bro


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok, I wanna get some shirts like the one you wearing yesterday Bro


Orale carnal Simon we can do that...I'm a talk to the rest of the member here in O.C n try to get r dickies shirt hopefully before June3rd bro cuz we have a special invite to a show here in Santa ana carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well the show was bullshit again I was competing against trikes that were full custom, the judges talking about there wasn't enough trophies for all the classes.?
> But hopefully my box gets done this week or else I'm going on a rampage.!


Hey. Carnal It's all good....shit happends


----------



## ElProfeJose

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well the show was bullshit again I was competing against trikes that were full custom, the judges talking about there wasn't enough trophies for all the classes.?
> But hopefully my box gets done this week or else I'm going on a rampage.!


See player. You should have bees at the lake. It was off the hook!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal Simon we can do that...I'm a talk to the rest of the member here in O.C n try to get r dickies shirt hopefully before June3rd bro cuz we have a special invite to a show here in Santa ana carnal....


Orale firme ok


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale firme ok


Let's get ready for this 1 if u can't bring Ur bike atleast come n represent carnal...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Let's get ready for this 1 if u can't bring Ur bike atleast come n represent carnal...


Yea ill try to at least get new wheels cause the ones I got right now have some rust


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADD YUP SOCALThere are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Socal#13
dreamer1+


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN VENTURA YESTURDAY


----------



## Socal#13

Wass up homie
Why dirent we get invetaion to your lake thing homes...jp


mr.widow-maker said:


> WADD YUP SOCALThere are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)
> 
> mr.widow-maker
> Socal#13
> dreamer1+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST O*C BC ROLLING SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OUR THING ONLY. BUT JUNE 30 IS ON FOR THE BEACH


Socal#13 said:


> Was up homie we dirent I get an invitation to your lake thing homie..jp


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> OUR THING ONLY. BUT JUNE 30 IS ON FOR THE BEACH


 I know homes...just talk to my dad dawghe is still not sure if he'll be able to take me...


----------



## dreamer1

Hope to see ya ther bro.....


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Hope to see ya ther bro.....


Hopefully...homess ey is any of your members selling a trike kit..


----------



## dreamer1

I know a kid who's selling 1 but I'm not sure if its a 26 or a20 bro but let me find out carnal


----------



## dreamer1

Coming soon this summer....family reunion #2:facepalm:


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> I know a kid who's selling 1 but I'm not sure if its a 26 or a20 bro but let me find out carnal


Oraa well let me know homess...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST O*C BC ROLLING SOON
> View attachment 483145


Abraham getting down :facepalm:


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa well let me know homess...


Ok carnal let me see when he out of school n ill ask bro n let u know today


----------



## lowdude13

me too :wave:


mr.widow-maker said:


> WADD YUP SOCALThere are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)
> 
> mr.widow-maker
> Socal#13
> dreamer1+


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Ok carnal let me see when he out of school n ill ask bro n let u know today


 oraa homes gracias...


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carlos...how's the sun burn?


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> oraa homes gracias...


No problema carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Swimming

Lake Perris has two designated swim areas Moreno Beach accessed through lots 8,9,10 and Perris Beach that is accessed through lots 1 through 4. Lifeguards are on duty in those areas daily during the summer and on weekends in spring and fall. We encourage all swimmers to swim in front of the Lifeguard and to swim parallel to the shoreline. Scuba diving is allowed at Perris Beach on the west end at lots 1 through 4. There are changing rooms, showers and restrooms located behind towers 2 and 4. There are picnic areas that are also near the beach.

SCUBA Diving is allowed at the swim beach at Lots 1-4. Lake Perris does not rent SCUBA gear.

The Marina rents pontoon boats and small fishing boats. More information about the Marina is available in the Boating and Watercraft link and at 951-657-2179

Hiking, Bicycling, Horse Back Riding

There is a nine-mile hiking and bicycling trail around the lake. It is paved except for a short stretch at the south end of the dam. A hiking trail leads to the scenic overlook at Terri Peak. Interpretive panels near the campfire center tell the story of the area before Lake Perris was built. A horse trail circles the lake and goes on into the underdeveloped part of the recreation areas. Springtime riders find themselves in the midst of a colorful sea of wildflowers.

There is a day use horse camp area near the overnight horse campground. There is also extra equestrian day use available in the "Hunter's Parking Lot" area near the Group Campgro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lake perris info


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

The day use areas of Lake Perris offer almost 300 picnic sites with tables and grilling features. Many of the tables are sheltered from the heat of the summer with shade Ramadas, and almost all have a beautiful view of the lake. The most popular areas are near our two swim areas at Moreno and Perris Beach. Both beaches have large grass areas adjacent to the sand for playing games, sunbathing, and picnicking. All of our tables are wheelchair accessible, as well as our bathroom facilities.

If you have large groups, you may reserve one, or all three of our group picnic areas on the more developed side of the park. Under each large Ramada we supply tables, grills, running water and large sinks. Each unit will accommodate up to 200 people and all facilities are wheelchair accessible. Call 951-940-5603 for more information.

Bernasconi Beach area also has one group picnic area that can accommodate 25-100 people and has tables, grills, water and chemical toilets. Swimming is not permitted at Bernasconi Beach, but it is accessible to vessels that wish to come on shore. Reservations for all group facilities can be made at the campground visitor services kiosk.

Remember Lake Perris does not allow the possession or the consumption of alcohol in any of its day use facilities.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Swimming
> 
> Lake Perris has two designated swim areas Moreno Beach accessed through lots 8,9,10 and Perris Beach that is accessed through lots 1 through 4. Lifeguards are on duty in those areas daily during the summer and on weekends in spring and fall. We encourage all swimmers to swim in front of the Lifeguard and to swim parallel to the shoreline. Scuba diving is allowed at Perris Beach on the west end at lots 1 through 4. There are changing rooms, showers and restrooms located behind towers 2 and 4. There are picnic areas that are also near the beach.
> 
> SCUBA Diving is allowed at the swim beach at Lots 1-4. Lake Perris does not rent SCUBA gear.
> 
> The Marina rents pontoon boats and small fishing boats. More information about the Marina is available in the Boating and Watercraft link and at 951-657-2179
> 
> Hiking, Bicycling, Horse Back Riding
> 
> There is a nine-mile hiking and bicycling trail around the lake. It is paved except for a short stretch at the south end of the dam. A hiking trail leads to the scenic overlook at Terri Peak. Interpretive panels near the campfire center tell the story of the area before Lake Perris was built. A horse trail circles the lake and goes on into the underdeveloped part of the recreation areas. Springtime riders find themselves in the midst of a colorful sea of wildflowers.
> 
> There is a day use horse camp area near the overnight horse campground. There is also extra equestrian day use available in the "Hunter's Parking Lot" area near the Group Campgro


----------



## dreamer1

Orale post it on r car club pg bro.....


----------



## dreamer1

Let's make it happend again


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup.wheres everyone today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Let's make it happend again


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd yup.wheres everyone today


At home chilling cuz today its lazy day


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lucky


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*20" Sprocket for sale*

Took this one off my trike to put a new one on so make me an offer and its yours 
i will also throw in the polished crank as well.


----------



## LatinsFinest714

any shows next saturday im for sure hitting up the show in El monte 

as for the following weekend going to roosevelt and i think sickside


----------



## dreamer1

1 dollar....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LET ROLL DEEP TO SICKSIDE


LatinsFinest714 said:


> any shows next saturday im for sure hitting up the show in El monte
> 
> as for the following weekend going to roosevelt and i think sickside


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

2 dollars  lol


----------



## Lolophill13

3 dollars :biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

4 DOLLARS.....


----------



## dreamer1

5 dollars


----------



## ElProfeJose

SIMON PLAYER THE CC PAGE I THINK IS THE ONE THAT WE ALL GO TO.....ITS THE FOUNDER PAGE PLAYER.......


dreamer1 said:


> Orale post it on r car club pg bro.....





SIMON LET'S DO THIS...........


dreamer1 said:


> Let's make it happend again





CLEANING THE AFTER MESS......


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd yup.wheres everyone today







PONTE A LIMPIAR WEY...........


dreamer1 said:


> At home chilling cuz today its lazy day





MEXICAN JEW


dreamer1 said:


> 1 dollar....




GERMAN JEW


mr.widow-maker said:


> 4 DOLLARS.....



OTRO........


Lolophill13 said:


> 3 dollars :biggrin:





CHEAP ASS FUUUUS


Mr. Grizzly said:


> 2 dollars  lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT FOR ALL THE HARD WORK YOU GUYS PUT INTO THESE BIKES!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

We r not cheap....we just trying to save.$$$$ carnal


----------



## Socal#13

How much are you looking to get for it cuss if its an acction ill give you $8...


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Took this one off my trike to put a new one on so make me an offer and its yours
> i will also throw in the polished crank as well.
> 
> View attachment 483230


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$8.50¢


Socal#13 said:


> How much are you looking to get for it cuss if its an acction ill give you $8...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> $8.50¢


$10...


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Socal#13 said:


> $10...


I'll do it for 10


----------



## ElProfeJose

LatinsFinest714 said:


> I'll do it for 10


Sold!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ok next up for auction is this great looking bike.


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up. Peeps


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Ok next up for auction is this great looking bike.


White boy included!!!!!!!! Starting bid....5 dollars


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting ready to head to work


----------



## dreamer1

Make the money carnal....me too I'm about to go to sleep cuz I start at midnight


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VEGAS LAST YEAR. BIG DIFFERENCE FROM NOW


ElProfeJose said:


> Ok next up for auction is this great looking bike.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Who gets the $???


dreamer1 said:


> White boy included!!!!!!!! Starting bid....5 dollars


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> White boy included!!!!!!!! Starting bid....5 dollars


No player. El ****** belongs to the club.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We already have some shirts bro if u wanna get some.....white


HEY DREAMER HOW MUCH ARE THE SHIRTS BRO?


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> No player. El ****** belongs to the club.


  chales


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So doez the bike. Duhhhhh


ElProfeJose said:


> No player. El ****** belongs to the club.


----------



## dreamer1

Orale zeek.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> chales


Nel. Not to CHALE. To the club


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Whats up familia 
how are the bikes coming out 
I will get prices on any parts around 8 pm


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Nel. Not to CHALE. To the club


Hahahahahaha


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Whats up familia
> how are the bikes coming out
> I will get prices on any parts around 8 pm


Check prices for twisted forks,handle bars n fender braces....for Angel's bike carnal....he's building another trike for O.C chapter...


----------



## dreamer1

Good night carnalitos.....Mimi'z time...


----------



## Socal#13

Was up with that trike kit homie...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Was up with that trike kit homie...


It's for a 26 carnal n he selling the whole bike wit or without system carnal n its crome...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAAAAM!


dreamer1 said:


> Check prices for twisted forks,handle bars n fender braces....for Angel's bike carnal....he's building another trike for O.C chapter...


----------



## Socal#13

If you know of anyone selling one hit me up...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

20inch?


Socal#13 said:


> If you know of anyone selling one hit me up...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> 20inch?


simon homie...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up biklows. Have a good night. Post some pics.


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

We're is weda maker did someone buy him lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> We're is weda maker did someone buy him lol


She's not for sale player. Only for rent. A hour at a time.


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> She's not for sale player. Only for rent. A hour at a time.


She not for sale


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping the pg during work hrs....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bumping in pain


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BIKES R LOOKING GOOD. ESPECIALLY THE TRIKES.TTT KEEP IT UP


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning


----------



## dreamer1

Morning bump....Wats up familia....


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> 20inch?


You know someone selling one...


----------



## dreamer1

Idk. Carnal...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

In major pain. No good


dreamer1 said:


> Morning bump....Wats up familia....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 111 TTMFT KEEP IT UP GUYS. WE R GOING TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Ummmmmm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ummmmmmm wat?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

taking parts off to clean up to get rust off till I get upgraded parts, working on my bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam that shit is shineing.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up my ninjas........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wuzzz up killuh


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up my ninjas........


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


Lolophill13 said:


> What up


----------



## dreamer1

Wats ya'll doing.....I just woke up...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Laying in bed watching movies


dreamer1 said:


> Wats ya'll doing.....I just woke up...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 483987
> taking parts off to clean up to get rust off till I get upgraded parts, working on my bike


Some crome polish n steel wool n the bike will shine as [email protected]#$%*


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Laying in bed watching movies


Lazy ass....Wat happend!


----------



## dreamer1

I'm hoping to get my twisted rims hopefully by Saturday if everything works out ...:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat u mean. Wat happen


dreamer1 said:


> Lazy ass....Wat happend!


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wat u mean. Wat happen


u got Sun burn or Wat


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I look like a fucking chicken tamale wth red sauce thrown all over wth a spec of orange cheese.


dreamer1 said:


> u got Sun burn or Wat


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. Breaking down the bike for a good cleaning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Man I wish I could go out nd work on my stuff. But im stuck inside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 112.TTT CAN WE FLIP 2 MORE TODAY


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I look like a fucking chicken tamale wth red sauce thrown all over wth a spec of orange cheese.


Dammmmmm bro u turning mexican


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up joey.....u working like a Mexican.....cleaning:facepalm:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up joey.....u working like a Mexican.....cleaning:facepalm:


Hell yea broke down my bike cleaning parts, just cleaned my pedals n now the chain guard till I get a twisted one so my bike is I guess under construction right now lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

pedals n chain guard


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm bro u turning mexican


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea broke down my bike cleaning parts, just cleaned my pedals n now the chain guard till I get a twisted one so my bike is I guess under construction right now lol


Simon carnal ...elbow grease....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 484022
> pedals n chain guard


The good old days....


----------



## dreamer1

That's how my bike used to look when I bought it..... Bring back memories


----------



## mr.widow-maker

It came a long way


dreamer1 said:


> The good old days....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

broke this bitch down cleaning it gonna go see about some parts maybe tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got a 26inch schwinn frame forsale for $75.00. Needs a lil sanding nd then ready for paint


----------



## mr.widow-maker

5pm bump


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*What my bike used to look like lol*

Big ass change


----------



## lowdude13

coming soon this summer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U swaped frames?


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Big ass change
> View attachment 484112


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NICE 16inch


lowdude13 said:


> coming soon this summer
> View attachment 484119


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JOK3R COMING SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gotta start somewhere nd work your way yup


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 113. TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Joey having fun cleaning that bike.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I bet he is


----------



## dreamer1

Yup....u going to el monte wit us


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Hell yeah el Monte show will be cracking


----------



## dreamer1

R u ready carnal....who's taking u


----------



## LatinsFinest714

I'll go in my car and I want to get my Dickie shirt for sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Prob not. My bike is not together.


dreamer1 said:


> Yup....u going to el monte wit us


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Yup....u going to el monte wit us


Most likely yea ill be going, not sure yet if I'm taking the bike yet


----------



## dreamer1

We gonna try n get all O.C member their Dickies shirts before Roosevelt. Carnal....Wat u think cuz i wanna try n get all of them this way we save some $$$$


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Most likely yea ill be going, not sure yet if I'm taking the bike yet


It's all good carnal...we need Ur support


----------



## dreamer1

I wanna take all O.C member to Roosevelt carnal cuz that's gonna help us open new door for the O.C chapter....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I wanna take all O.C member to Roosevelt carnal cuz that's gonna help us open new door for the O.C chapter....


When's that one dreamer?


----------



## dreamer1

N we also need support from all the rest of the familia I.E & O.C hope we can make it to Roosevelt June 3rd....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T 
OC IS DOING BIG THANGS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

June 3 ok ill mark my calendar


----------



## dreamer1

Also start taking orders for the tamales cuz we need to start helping each other wit r projects.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> T
> T
> T
> OC IS DOING BIG THANGS


:twak: u know it carnal....1 big familia


----------



## LatinsFinest714

I already have 3 orders of dozen
And 1 order of half of a dozen


----------



## dreamer1

Good carnal I'm a send u Angel's mom # she's the 1 taking notes...we gonna have them ready by the 1st or 2nd...this time for sure carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JOEY FOR U READ


mr.widow-maker said:


> I got a 26inch schwinn frame forsale for $75.00. Needs a lil sanding nd then ready for paint


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MIGHT ASWELL HAVE THEM ON THE 3RD WHEN YUR AT SHOW. MAKE XTRA ND SEE IF ANY WILL BUY SOME


dreamer1 said:


> Good carnal I'm a send u Angel's mom # she's the 1 taking notes...we gonna have them ready by the 1st or 2nd...this time for sure carnal


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> JOEY FOR U READ


 plus 50% family discount


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> MIGHT ASWELL HAVE THEM ON THE 3RD WHEN YUR AT SHOW. MAKE XTRA ND SEE IF ANY WILL BUY SOME


That will b good carnal but Idk if they will let us sell them at the show....we need a vendors booth


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$75.00


dreamer1 said:


> plus 50% family discount


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nobody said u couldent sell from the car. Jus walk yup to people nd tell them its in the car if they wanted some go wth u.lol 


dreamer1 said:


> That will b good carnal but Idk if they will let us sell them at the show....we need a vendors booth


----------



## mr.widow-maker

50% off fam discount 


dreamer1 said:


> Good carnal I'm a send u Angel's mom # she's the 1 taking notes...we gonna have them ready by the 1st or 2nd...this time for sure carnal


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nobody said u couldent sell from the car. Jus walk yup to people nd tell them its in the car if they wanted some go wth u.lol


Shit that's Mexican......well come help us sell tamales bro


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> 50% off fam discount


This is for a good cause carnal...Ur making business


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See I may be white. But I kow how to play that game.lol


dreamer1 said:


> Shit that's Mexican......well come help us sell tamales bro


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> See I may be white. But I kow how to play that game.lol


Then come help us selling tamaleeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gotta pay for my phone,bike,nd show entries my self. My pops pays for the gas,food nd his time. If hes low on cash nd I have it I pay for all


dreamer1 said:


> This is for a good cause carnal...Ur making business


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> See I may be white. But I kow how to play that game.lol


Thought u were turning Mexican bro....white on the outside ....brown in the inside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

is the oc members throwing the word out there.


dreamer1 said:


> Then come help us selling tamaleeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Last time I looked I was tan nd bloody


dreamer1 said:


> Thought u were turning Mexican bro....white on the outside ....brown in the inside


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Last time I looked I was tan nd bloody


That's how u start.....


----------



## dreamer1

Ok familia time for me to go Mimi'z....nite nite carnalitos...see ya Sunday for memories show....ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Well that was back in 07' in el paso,texas


dreamer1 said:


> That's how u start.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Ok familia time for me to go Mimi'z....nite nite carnalitos...see ya Sunday for memories show....ttmft


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> JOEY FOR U READ


I'll think about it ill ask my son if he wants to build a low low


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right on. Its 26inch cruizer. Let me kow man


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'll think about it ill ask my son if he wants to build a low low


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 115 TTMFT BUMPED LIKE 5 PAGES TODAY


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Sold an itouch today for some cash. Enough money to buy my double twisted crown and stem.
Upholstery guy also said he will start on my box today, no more suede on the seat or the box coming out with a surprise for the monte show
hno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Sold an itouch today for some cash. Enough money to buy my double twisted crown and stem.
> Upholstery guy also said he will start on my box today, no more suede on the seat or the box coming out with a surprise for the monte show
> hno:


 were u able to see how much the 144 spoke wheels for 26 inch were?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> were u able to see how much the 144 spoke wheels for 26 inch were?


The guy said for the pair of 144 it's 80
And for fan wheels 140 stainless steel spokes for 90 

*Stainless steel doesn't rust


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> The guy said for the pair of 144 it's 80
> And for fan wheels 140 stainless steel spokes for 90
> 
> *Stainless steel doesn't rust


The stainless steel ones do they look almost the same as the 144


----------



## LatinsFinest714

The ones on the 144 arent stainless steel which if you don't take care Of the wheels the spokes will rust.
The fan wheels are like the ones I have on my bike but 140


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> The ones on the 144 arent stainless steel which if you don't take care Of the wheels the spokes will rust.
> The fan wheels are like the ones I have on my bike but 140


Let me go check out your bike


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Oh alright bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Idk I don't really like the fan ones, I like the 144


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Okay those are 80 for the pair


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh ok how soon would u be able to get them


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Less then a week bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Less then a week bro


Oh ok no chance to get them before sunday


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah bro if you can get me the money by tomorrow yeah


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah bro if you can get me the money by tomorrow yeah


Let me see n ill get back to u tomorrow morning cause if I get wheels by sunday Imma take my bike but if not then Imma not gonna take it till I get wheels cause the ones I have right now have rust


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Oh okay bro


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam lol


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good carnalitos...


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning fam lol


Morning carnal....Ur up early bro...Wats up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Morning carnal....Ur up early bro...Wats up


What's up bro you going to work? Can't sleep


----------



## dreamer1

I'm already at work carnal....till 8.....that's no good I wanna go.to sleep ....


----------



## dreamer1

They got me working like a Mexican


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

You should play some games and try to win some$ for the bike club


----------



## Lolophill13

Go to sleep


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> You should play some games and try to win some$ for the bike club


If I knew I was gonna make some cash ...y not...but here they cheat carnal....I'm spend my check n no luck....


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> Go to sleep


I wish I could Ho to sleep....they got me cleaning tonight


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got home from work @1245


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just got home from work @1245


I'm still at work bro...


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Carnales....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wth grizzly nd phil be bumping at 12 am. Hmmmm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning peeps. im gunna try to hit skool today. Lets see how this goes


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wth grizzly nd phil be bumping at 12 am. Hmmmm


Nothing strange about that. They don't cuddle.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good morning peeps. im gunna try to hit skool today. Lets see how this goes


Try to learn something. Don't fuck around. And stay off of fb


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Good morning Carnales....


What's up dreamer. Yeah carnal. Don't get suckered into the casino thing. You know what I'm saying ??


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good morning peeps. im gunna try to hit skool today. Lets see how this goes


Throw some vaseline....


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up dreamer. Yeah carnal. Don't get suckered into the casino thing. You know what I'm saying ??


 no carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:shh:


ElProfeJose said:


> Try to learn something. Don't fuck around. And stay off of fb


----------



## mr.widow-maker

chales


dreamer1 said:


> Throw some vaseline....


----------



## chale63

GOOD MORNING FAMILY. TTT HAVE A GREAT DAY





*LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB...TTMFT*


----------



## chale63

PAGE 117. THATS RIGHT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## chale63

_ANDREWS P.CAR







_


----------



## chale63

CHALE


----------



## chale63

PURPLE HAZE


----------



## chale63

ANGLES 4 LIFE


----------



## chale63

_TAPOUT







_


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pictures player.


----------



## chale63

AZTEC DREAMZ


----------



## chale63

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pictures player.


----------



## chale63

PINKY


----------



## chale63

UNDR CONSTRUCTION


----------



## chale63

UNDER CONSTRUCTION







N


----------



## chale63

UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## chale63

WIDOW-MAK3R


----------



## chale63

I KOW THERES MORE MEMBERS ND BIKES IN THE CLUB BUT THATS ALL I GOT . SO TTT KEEP IT YUP GUYS


----------



## dreamer1

chale63 said:


> UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Angel's future trike......so far we have 4 trikes


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up chale...hope u can come n support us next Sunday Jun 3rd here in Santa ana...


----------



## dreamer1

Dammmmmm I guess they postponed memories show till June...any other shows we can go this weekend


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Angel's future trike......so far we have 4 trikes


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm I guess they postponed memories show till June...any other shows we can go this weekend


Saturday in westminister


----------



## ElProfeJose

1030 bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

118 PAGE TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its all good carnal theres always more shows


dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm I guess they postponed memories show till June...any other shows we can go this weekend


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Saturday in westminister


This show its for cars only bro....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup playahs


----------



## dreamer1

Just got home......feeling sleepy n hungry


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fam were everyone at working on those bikes LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up grizzly...I'm taking plaque orders carnal....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

OK kool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up Ziek you went to skool today how's your skin


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What up Ziek you went to skool today how's your skin


WELL DONE! !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Burnt like my pres.lol


Lolophill13 said:


> WELL DONE! !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> WELL DONE! !!!!!!! LOL


 al carbon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Weres my bumperz at?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its 8:02 its pass yo bed time


dreamer1 said:


> al carbon


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its 8:02 its pass yo bed time


Yea just woke up going back to bed I was thirsty....


----------



## dreamer1

Any shows for this weekend!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thirsty. Liezz


dreamer1 said:


> Yea just woke up going back to bed I was thirsty....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Raider carshow in san diego


dreamer1 said:


> Any shows for this weekend!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up Latinos finos. Biklows!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fam we're everyone at?


----------



## Lolophill13

TTmft


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Raider carshow in san diego


To far


----------



## dreamer1

Lunch bump...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Back stinging due to ala vera BUMP.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Back stinging due to ala vera BUMP.


No good bro


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

I KOW:guns: :fool2:


dreamer1 said:


> No good bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WELCOME GUESTSThere are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)

mr.widow-maker


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 120?????? 

LETS DO THIS. :h5:


----------



## dreamer1

Guess who?????


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno:


dreamer1 said:


> Guess who?????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TOP OF THE MORNING FELLOW


Lolophill13 said:


> Good morning


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to work at the other job


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up...where my O.C Mexicans


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got to work about to start


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just got to work about to start


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up LF


----------



## lowdude13

YUPPP GOT A COUPLE OF PROJECTS GOING ON???(COTTON KANDY)


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up fam were everyone at working on those bikes LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT.TTT


lowdude13 said:


> YUPPP GOT A COUPLE OF PROJECTS GOING ON???(COTTON KANDY)


----------



## dreamer1

Mimi'z time for me...see ya Carnales soon.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Going to bed eairly


dreamer1 said:


> Mimi'z time for me...see ya Carnales soon.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ya were looking good me to got a couple of projects coming out can wait LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I THINK WE ALL HAVE NEW STUFF COMING.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE.TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

We're is dreamer and the oc fam?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Right here still at work til 1230


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

It's your oc chapter member GRUMPS...


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up BC fammmmmm. TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN I'm.ready to go home but don't get off work til 1230


----------



## dreamer1

Shit I'm Bearly going to work grumps.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Shit I'm Bearly going to work grumps.....


what's up sleeping beauty ready for work? What's up dreamer what you doing on Sunday?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Shit I'm Bearly going to work grumps.....


DAMN carnal, where we having the meeting Saturday


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> DAMN carnal, where we having the meeting Saturday


I think so at 3 pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat yup playahs.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING TO ALL


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> what's up sleeping beauty ready for work? What's up dreamer what you doing on Sunday?


Wats up grizzly...no plans Sunday...why Wats up...Wat u got on mind


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> DAMN carnal, where we having the meeting Saturday


Santa ana bro 5th st & harbor blvd...at cozy corner burgers...all members r going carnal


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Carnales....its friday...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Santa ana bro 5th st & harbor blvd...at cozy corner burgers...all members r going carnal


Ok firme


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. To all the familia. Hope every one has a good ass day today and this weekend.


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS WAT ITS ALL ABOUT. TTT 


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Friday oh yeaaa, Waz up to all my latins finest bike club n car club familia and all the lowriding familia... Latins finest oc chapter oh yeaaa...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADD YUP HOMIE.TTMFT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Friday oh yeaaa, Waz up to all my latins finest bike club n car club familia and all the lowriding familia... Latins finest oc chapter oh yeaaa...


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEFORE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AS WE SPEAK


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Friday oh yeaaa, Waz up to all my latins finest bike club n car club familia and all the lowriding familia... Latins finest oc chapter oh yeaaa...


Wats up bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Yes we can see Ur bike ok.....relax


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up bro.....


Chilling


----------



## dreamer1

Orale bro just got home from work....ima take a nap see ya tomorrow carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I wish I could sleep


dreamer1 said:


> Orale bro just got home from work....ima take a nap see ya tomorrow carnal


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What cracked fam were everyone at


----------



## dreamer1

Already at this other job....n sleepy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat u doing dreamer


----------



## dreamer1

Some pavers bro.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Already at this other job....n sleepy


how much more work you have there Mexican


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MAKE SHURE THERE LEVEL.LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Some pavers bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IN THE MUTHA F***KIN HOUSE. STAY TUNED KUS ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. GOT SOME STUFF COMING UP B4 THE YEAR ENDS. TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup guys.


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> how much more work you have there Mexican


About 300 sf carnal......


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> MAKE SHURE THERE LEVEL.LOL


Hope my eyes r level......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## Tripps

what up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Tripps said:


> what up


What's up tripps how you been hows your bike coming out and the other homie hows he doing


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LoL.


dreamer1 said:


> Hope my eyes r level......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMPING THIS TTMFT


mr.widow-maker said:


> NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IN THE MUTHA F***KIN HOUSE. STAY TUNED KUS ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. GOT SOME STUFF COMING UP B4 THE YEAR ENDS. TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Posted up like a stamp here at work til 1230


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Posted up like a stamp here at work til 1230


I'm off today.....Friday brother


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I'm off today.....Friday brother


Lucky you


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up where's everybody at.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right here in bed watching avatar.lol


----------



## Tripps

just working on the bikes


----------



## dreamer1

LOL....lazy ass...


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Can't wait to go pick up my box tomorrow and to see my seat get redone as well


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Can't wait to go pick up my box tomorrow and to see my seat get redone as well


Simon carnal.....Ttt


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Carnales....como estan....


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up familia. Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend and hopefully you guys have a great day. And if you guys go to a show. Best of luck. Remember it's not all about trophies. It's about having a good time.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Good morning Carnales....como estan....


Good carnal. Just thinking about getting the day started.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning members. THOSE 2 PLAQUES I NEED TO GET RID OF. $50 A PIECE. THEY NEED TO GET BOUGHT B4 ANY ORDERS PLAQUES


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hood morning familia


----------



## dreamer1

See ya O.C members at 3.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Make it a great day.


----------



## ElProfeJose

LATINS FINEST BC FOUNDED LATE OCTOBER 2011. TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

Make a biography about the club carnal.....pics n names..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's good familia


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Any plaque buyers


----------



## Tripps

i want one


----------



## Tripps

i want one widow


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Make a biography about the club carnal.....pics n names..


This is it player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What's good familia


Life carnal. Life.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

50 bucks bro. When I see u.


Tripps said:


> i want one


----------



## mr.widow-maker

1 more to SELL. $50 BUCK FOR A LATINS FINEST chrome PLAQUE. LAST DEAL AFTER ALL OTHERS WILL BE $60 CHROMED.


----------



## dreamer1

Finest bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up bike club nice meeting you all see you guys soon but FUCK OC POLICE FUCKEN PIGS


----------



## dreamer1

Simon grizzly.....where's everybody at...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up bike club nice meeting you all see you guys soon but FUCK OC POLICE FUCKEN PIGS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup guys. Hows your long weekend going. ITS GOING TO BE A LONG TIME B4 I COME OUT. MAYBE HIT GARDENA SHOW THEN THATS IT TILL VEGAS.  got to finish my bike this year.TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool that mean we can go to show in have a chance lol


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd yup guys. Hows your long weekend going. ITS GOING TO BE A LONG TIME B4 I COME OUT. MAYBE HIT GARDENA SHOW THEN THATS IT TILL VEGAS.  got to finish my bike this year.TTMFT


Y.....the police after u.....or u daddy said u can't leave the porch!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool that mean we can go to show in have a chance lol


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Kool that mean we can go to show in have a chance lol


 ....good news


----------



## dreamer1

Wat about June 30 zeek....Ur not going


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

He can't be in the sun his skin sinceative lol


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> He can't be in the sun his skin sinceative lol


----------



## dreamer1

Morning familia


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I will be there. The bike wont. Its underconstruction maybe if my parts r back ill take it.


dreamer1 said:


> Wat about June 30 zeek....Ur not going


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus for u grizzly


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Kool that mean we can go to show in have a chance lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up bike club nice meeting you all see you guys soon but FUCK OC POLICE FUCKEN PIGS


See player. You shouldn't have the meeting at krispy cream next time.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

or your casa


ElProfeJose said:


> See player. You shouldn't have the meeting at krispy cream next time.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam have good day TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Morning family


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats going on weres everyone


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, oc bike chapter June 9th fundraiser carwash I just confirmed spot at imperial burgers in Buena park ca, I helped dreamer find a spot so start bumping Imma post the info


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

imperial burgers Buena park CA


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

some of the parking lot


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

water hook up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

more of the parking lot


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam so start bumping the info


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations also welcome


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool bro but on that day we mite be going up to the hi desert for the IE ALLIANCE WERE Having A PICNIC UP THERE WELL Keep YOU GUYS POSTED


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh ok I talked to dreamer n he said oc chapter do it for that day


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ya that's kool bro handle it if some of the IE doesn't go we tell them to go to the oc


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya that's kool bro handle it if some of the IE doesn't go we tell them to go to the oc


Yea that's coo, I also know some people from forever clowning car club so I can ask them to spread the word n I know somebody from swift car club too


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I also might be getting miss lady pinks to come out n make an apperance for the kids n sign autographs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. HOW BUSY IS THE STREETS


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Spread the word fam about June 9 oc chapter carwash


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.That would be a good spot to have a show. Looks nice in size


----------



## mr.widow-maker

How busy do the streets get


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Spread the word fam about June 9 oc chapter carwash


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

It's pretty busy, they always have crusie knights there


----------



## dreamer1

Thanks to joey for finding the spot carnal...n everybody from the O.C bike club..I wanna welcome 1 more member to the familia...he's name Victor from Costa mesa...also Michelle for taking her time ...Abraham for hooking us up wit the parts to all the Carnales who order tamales we gonna start cooking by June 5th....thanks for all the support to everybody....we doing good in O.C.... Grasias to all Latins finest bike club O.C


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations accepted, we need all oc chapter members at this carwash, we gonna bring the bikes n have a Lil show hopefully we can raise enough money for the kids n their bikes


----------



## dreamer1

Grasias to all the O.C chapter...


----------



## dreamer1

I wanna welcome r new members ...damien & Victor to the O.C chapter ....Ur part of this familia wit a lot of Carnales...thank-you for making us grow...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. LETS SEE THERE BIKES. I STILL NEED TO UPLOAD JOEY ND HIS GURLS BIKE, GEORGE WTH THE TRIKE,ND COSTA MESA GUYS BIKES ON FACEBOOK ALONG WTH THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST BC MEMBERS BIKES . TTMFT WELCOME DAIMEN ND VICTOR.


----------



## dreamer1

Simon. Soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at....


----------



## dreamer1

Bump this [email protected]#$%&*! Pg!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Chilling n relaxing on a sunday night


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I already spread the word n told everybody I know n on FB about the carwash


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I already spread the word n told everybody I know n on FB about the carwash


kool so what's up homie pinkys is your lady?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

O sorry homie read that shit wrong lol my bad


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> kool so what's up homie pinkys is your lady?


Na she my homegirl I know all the hi power camp, I told her when they do more videos and want some bikes n cars in the video to let me know so we can get some in the videos


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool is that Rocky padia camp?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Kool is that Rocky padia camp?


No, its their own camp hi power entertainment with Mr capone-e,Mr criminal,miss lady pinks, a lot more


----------



## dreamer1

Good job carnal...I'm talking to few plp....


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right


TEAM HI POWER said:


> No, its their own camp hi power entertainment with Mr capone-e,Mr criminal,miss lady pinks, a lot more


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looking good bike club that's the way to work as a family keep it up TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup grizzly. U kow it. "NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST"


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Looking good bike club that's the way to work as a family keep it up TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Happy monday everyone.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Weres everyone today??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS START THE DAY OFF RIGHT. NEW PAGE . 128 TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a go finish this lil project ....let's go to work....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Les go


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam have a great day


----------



## dreamer1

Just got home...wats up


----------



## Tripps

what up dreamer
i got some part i dont need


----------



## dreamer1

Orale...


----------



## Tripps

i got pulled over by the pigs on my bike


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> i got pulled over by the pigs on my bike


LOL why carnal.....Fucken jura...


----------



## Tripps

becase am brown and i have 3 mexican flags on my bike


----------



## dreamer1

LOL 3


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Representing memorial day mexican style.lol


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Representing memorial day mexican style.lol


Simon....LOL


----------



## Tripps

simon


----------



## dreamer1

Wat ya'll Mexicans doing....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nd werro


----------



## dreamer1

LOL Mexicans n 1 lost wero.........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## dreamer1

Ok familia I'm a take my baby nap.....see ya guys soon Carnales n keep cleaning those bikes cuz Latins finest bike club growing strong....mimi'z time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT. WERE DOING BIG THANGS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up dreamer are we gonna have the shirts ready for sunday?


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nd werro


Mexican by injection.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mexican by ubduction


ElProfeJose said:


> Mexican by injection.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Mexican by ubduction


Hhaah. Lol. Simon miklowwww


----------



## lowdude13

no injection in el peroroo


ElProfeJose said:


> Mexican by injection.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wtf


lowdude13 said:


> no injection in el peroroo


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> no injection in el peroroo


Lol!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT BUMP TTMFT WE GO


----------



## Lolophill13

What up good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Long time no see u bumping.lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, almost time to call it a night


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up dreamer are we gonna have the shirts ready for sunday?


Hope so carnal.....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam, almost time to call it a night


Shit bro....I just got here to my jale.......till 8.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Shit bro....I just got here to my jale.......till 8.....


DAMN Bro, make that money


----------



## dreamer1

Yea ...Fucken escalade broke down so I gotta fix my shit....have it ready for Sunday....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Yea ...Fucken escalade broke down so I gotta fix my shit....have it ready for Sunday....


Hey are we just all meeting there or we gonna meet up before then all go together up to the show sunday


----------



## dreamer1

We should meet somewhere carnal n roll in together carnal.....this way we get a spot for us bro...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We should meet somewhere carnal n roll in together carnal.....this way we get a spot for us bro...


Yea that's what I was thinking that we should meet up somewhere and all roll in together


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal...let me.fig this shit out n I'll let u guys know by Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNIN PLAYAHS


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 130 TTT HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*where r all of u guys att????*


----------



## dreamer1

Just got home from work......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: RIGHT ON. TIME FOR JOB #2:sprint:


dreamer1 said:


> Just got home from work......


----------



## dreamer1

No I'm done with my lil project.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. 


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL CREW.
> View attachment 459411
> View attachment 459412
> View attachment 459413
> View attachment 459414
> View attachment 459415
> View attachment 459416
> View attachment 459417


----------



## ElProfeJose

Profe bump!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## dreamer1

Where the Fam at.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting ready for work, I gave abarham my money for my forks n wheels so hopefully I can get them before this weekend


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp......Dammmmmm where's everybody at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat chew mean?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations accepted, we need all oc chapter members at this carwash, we gonna bring the bikes n have a Lil show hopefully we can raise enough money for the kids n their bikes


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations accepted, we need all oc chapter members at this carwash, we gonna bring the bikes n have a Lil show hopefully we can raise enough money for the kids n their bikes


Simon carnal.....


----------



## dreamer1

Good nite brothers....see ya guys Sunday...who else is coming...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Good nite brothers....see ya guys Sunday...who else is coming...


SEE U SUNDAY, SO SHOULD WE MEET UP SOMEWHERE SUNDAY MORNING BEFORE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

GOT MY PARTS GONNA PUT MY BIKE BACK TOGETHER THURSDAY FOR RIGHT NOW UNTIL I GET MORE PARTS FOR SUNDAY SHOW.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

got my bent forks for my 26 inch cruiser from abarham today time to get the bike ready


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

also got new 144spoke wheels


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Awwww shit watch out. LOOKING FRESH JOEY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's good to clean bike whitewall tires? I was thinking steel whool n dish soap. Any suggestions until I get my new whitewall tires


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Awwww shit watch out. LOOKING FRESH JOEY


Thanks gotta get the bike up n going, gotta rep.. next is the twisted stem n handle bars


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:white bleach for tires


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What's good to clean bike whitewall tires? I was thinking steel whool n dish soap. Any suggestions until I get my new whitewall tires


Purple power from autozone. And a brush.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:white bleach for tires


Is that the same a the laundry bleach?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Purple power from autozone. And a brush.


Ok ill check it out


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

I think the bleach white works really good they sell it at auto zone or Walmart check it out


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good carnal......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> I think the bleach white works really good they sell it at auto zone or Walmart check it out


Ok I check it out


----------



## dreamer1

Looks like we taking a few bike to Roosevelt Carnales....good job to.all of u guys...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Looks like we taking a few bike to Roosevelt Carnales....good job to.all of u guys...


Yup, Imma put my bike back together for right now the way it is until I get more parts, I got my wheels n twisted bent forks.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'm putting bent twisted forks on my 26 inch ,does anyone know if I would need to cut the tube down on the forks? Whats a good smaller size crank for my cruiser so the pedals don't hit the ground?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

4 inch maybe


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> 4 inch maybe


OK COO I'LL LOOK INTO THAT AND DO U THINK I WOULD NEED TO.CUT DOWN THE TUBE ON.THE FORKS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If u want


----------



## dreamer1

Why u wanna cut em bro...u wanna drop it to the floor.....


----------



## dreamer1

Morning carnalitos.......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Why u wanna cut em bro...u wanna drop it to the floor.....


No, I thought I would probably need too, that's all


----------



## dreamer1

Orale Firmez....


----------



## dreamer1

Orale Firmez....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST TRIKES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT.

LATINS FINEST IE, S.G.V AND OC BC*


----------



## dreamer1

Simon.....ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKING LIKE WE HAVE ABOUT 5 POSSIBLE MEMBERS COMING. NOT SHURE IF THEY WANT TO ROLL WTH THE IE OR OC. THERE BASED OUT OF WHITTER,CA.TTT NO MATTER WHERE THEY WANNA ROLL, WE R STILL GOING TO BE 1 BIG ASS FAMILY.TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

have a good day. im off .ttt


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKING LIKE WE HAVE ABOUT 5 POSSIBLE MEMBERS COMING. NOT SHURE IF THEY WANT TO ROLL WTH THE IE OR OC. THERE BASED OUT OF WHITTER,CA.TTT NO MATTER WHERE THEY WANNA ROLL, WE R STILL GOING TO BE 1 BIG ASS FAMILY.TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


L.A chapter........


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

They can Jst roll with the Pomona guys LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

I wonder Wtf happend to big boy,chale,pomona ........


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Working on my bike getting it cleaned up n putting on my new forks n wheels


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Big boy on cruches. So idk, chale I called yesterday but no answer.. Pomona I called a week ago


dreamer1 said:


> I wonder Wtf happend to big boy,chale,pomona ........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

O yea . S.G.V TTT 3 LOCATIONS... IE,OC,SGV ND COUNTING,WE DOING IG THANGS


Mr. Grizzly said:


> They can Jst roll with the Pomona guys LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

We have member in. Crouches ..some r missing..some we don't know where they at..bikes under construction...Wat else....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Working on my bike getting it cleaned up n putting on my new forks n wheels


Looking good carnal....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Big boy & Chale went on a date lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> We have member in. Crouches ..some r missing..some we don't know where they at..bikes under construction...Wat else....


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Big boy & Chale went on a date lol


Again


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Who's on crouches?


----------



## dreamer1

Big boy


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What did that fuu do?


----------



## dreamer1

Idk that's Wat zeek said.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Man Ziek not going to say they were missing around if you know what i mean he was on all 4 lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up dreamer, I think us oc members should meet up sunday morning n all roll together, we should meet at the food 4 less on 1st street just passing main street on the left hand side. The school is just up the street from there. We should all meet there, like no later then 730am since roll in time is 8, just a suggestion so that were all together.


----------



## Socal#13

Yo I got a semi frame for sale...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Post pics


Socal#13 said:


> Yo I got a semi frame for sale...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Post pics


I cant homie no internet in my pad...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

How u get on then?


Socal#13 said:


> I cant homie no internet in my pad...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> How u get on then?


My phone homie...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Go back nd look


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Who's on crouches?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FUCKING IRRITATED BUMP!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

polishing up the bike parts getting them ready for sunday even know my bike is kinda under construction.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

this is what Im using from my work some polishing whipes, they work like a gem...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What ever work homie good night family


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up dreamer, I think us oc members should meet up sunday morning n all roll together, we should meet at the food 4 less on 1st street just passing main street on the left hand side. The school is just up the street from there. We should all meet there, like no later then 730am since roll in time is 8, just a suggestion so that were all together.


Wat food 4 less bro.....on 1st st?????? U mean edinger...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wat food 4 less bro.....on 1st st?????? U mean edinger...


Just passing main street, just past original mikes on the left side in parking lot with the macdonalds


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal i just remember.....LOL Simon carnal...some of the Carnales from I.E r coming so let's find the address n post it n let everybody know bro....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Aight ill look up the address


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 488855
> this is what Im using from my work some polishing whipes, they work like a gem...


Looking good bro.....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 488855
> this is what Im using from my work some polishing whipes, they work like a gem...


Looking good bro.....


----------



## dreamer1

Dammmmmm bro I gotta fix my escalade n have it ready for Sunday.......otherwise Idk how the hell I'm a take my bike .....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

315 east 1st Santa Ana CA 92701 food4less parking lot imma be here at 730 sunday morning, I think we should all meet up here no later then 730 and roll in together, what you guys think?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm bro I gotta fix my escalade n have it ready for Sunday.......otherwise Idk how the hell I'm a take my bike .....


Imma try to barrow my dads truck


----------



## dreamer1

Dammmmmm carnal....r u sure Ur working or chilling at the job.... ok carnal we'll meet ther at 7:30 at McDonald's don't u think...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Imma try to barrow my dads truck


Orale carnal....looks like we taking a few bikes to the show....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm carnal....r u sure Ur working or chilling at the job.... ok carnal we'll meet ther at 7:30 at McDonald's don't u think...


Yea I think that would be good to meet here cause the school is just up the street and no later then 730 I think.


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal I'm a let everybody know tomorrow n I'm a talk to everybody n see who needs a ride wit their bike bro.....also we need see if we can bring sodas n water bro.....maybe some food too


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I posted up address in car club forum too.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal I'm a let everybody know tomorrow n I'm a talk to everybody n see who needs a ride wit their bike bro.....also we need see if we can bring sodas n water bro.....maybe some food too


Yea, imma try to bring my ez up, and an ice chest with waters.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea, imma try to bring my ez up, and an ice chest with waters.


Sounds good carnal....let's do this ....will know for sure Wat to bring by Friday bro ..


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a talk to all O.C member tomorrow


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got home from work


----------



## dreamer1

Coffee break....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TWEAKER HRS


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Carnales.....Wats up


----------



## Lolophill13

Q-VO


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up ..who else.is coming to Santa ana...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up.....


The sky lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

my bike with the new bent forks n 144 spoke wheels rode this bitch to work today, I gotta fix the front fender its not on properly, until I get new fenders.


----------



## dreamer1

Lookin good bro...u need some twisted fender braces...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Lookin good bro...u need some twisted fender braces...


Yea imma get new fenders tho first, I gotta fix the front tomorrow


----------



## Lolophill13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 489209
> my bike with the new bent forks n 144 spoke wheels rode this bitch to work today, I gotta fix the front fender its not on properly, until I get new fenders.


Looking good! !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam lil. I hope they fixed the problems. I COULDENT BUMP SHIT ALL DAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

just had my girl go pick up a 20 in low low I found on Craigslist I traded the guy for my psp n games.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 489374
> just had my girl go pick up a 20 in low low I found on Craigslist I traded the guy for my psp n games.


is it a real swhinn bro? It looks good


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> is it a real swhinn bro? It looks good


I don't yet I'm at work I had my girl go get it, ill know later when I check it out


----------



## dreamer1

Looks good bro...take it to the show....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam or should I say good morning lol


----------



## dreamer1

Looks like we have another new member...n he has a trike..


----------



## dreamer1

We r growing family....I would like to.welcome r new member he's name is ed..n he's gonna roll wit O.C chapter...another trike will post pics later today....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT GOODMORING GUYS TTT 
WELCOME NEW MEMBER EDD ND JOEYS NEW TOY FOR HIS SON


----------



## Lolophill13

Welcome to the family Ed looking foward in meeting you:thumbsup:TTMFT LATINS FINEST!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up my ninjas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Chilling playa getting ready to work tomarrow and hit up a show in san berdoo after. Then sunday is 50/50 right now


----------



## dreamer1

Orale hope u can make it this way carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Me 2. TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Welcome to.the fam ed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right here bumping those oldies waiting fer people to roll threw


----------



## dreamer1

Wat u know about oldies .


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

He's listening to white boy oldies zzz top lol


----------



## Socal#13

Bumping you fus page nd bumping mr mothafucking CRIMINAL...
Eyy dreamer you know about the car show on the angels playground


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL. GRIZZLY ITS ZZTOP NOT ZZZ TOP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BIKE COUNT 
Me = 2
Daniel = 1
rithie = 1
Chale =1
Pomona = 6
Lodude = 2
Richard bro = 1
Carlos bc = 1
george = 1
Abraham= 2
Angle = 1
Joey = 3
costa mesa = 5
New member = 1
................................
TOTAL COUNT 28 BIKES THAT I COUNTED


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Richie 2 my bro Jimmy 2 and big boy O I forgot he can't kick with low riders lol jk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

30 rides. Dam we need to roll deep to a bike show


----------



## dreamer1

Sunday Jun 10 carnal at the angels stadium....the lowrider fest carnal.check-out shows n events for more info carnal...


----------



## dreamer1

Where the pomona Fam!!!!!!:dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

In the barrio.lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

Where my ninjas at....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Napp time.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

It to hot to be fucking around


----------



## dreamer1

By the end of the year we gonna be rolling deep


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SO I HEAR WE R GETTING A HUGH ASS POOL. SO BE READY FER THOSE POOL PARtIES


----------



## cwplanet

:thumbsup:Looking forward to seeing you guys here at Roosevelt Santa Ana on Sunday June 3rd:biggrin:Thanks for the support


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:Looking forward to seeing you guys here at Roosevelt Santa Ana on Sunday June 3rd:biggrin:Thanks for the support


That's Wat Latins finest car & bike club It's all about....we do this for r kids..cuz they r the future lowriders...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2 months today we have BUMPED IT TO PAGE 137 TTT KEEP IT UP


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Sunday Jun 10 carnal at the angels stadium....the lowrider fest carnal.check-out shows n events for more info carnal...


 I know that but can you reg the day of the car show...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THERE IS NO PREREGING


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> THERE IS NO PREREGING


so we can reg the day of the show...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> I know that but can you reg the day of the car show...


Simon carnal...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL. THE HOMIE ABRAHAM PACKIN HIS TRIKE IN A LIL HONDA. TTT ALL THE FINEST WAY.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT. GOTTA SIDE JOB IN SB TOMARROW. THEN GOING TO HIT UP THE CARSHOW AT THE ORANGESHOW OR THE AMF BOWLING ALLY. TTT


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal...


Hell yeah then VIEJITOS I.E is going to be in the house...
Dreamer if you go your going ti see that frame I try to sell you...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IN DA MUTHA FUCKIN HOUSE.TTT WADD UP G WATS CRACKINN


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump for the BC!!!


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST IN DA MUTHA FUCKIN HOUSE.TTT WADD UP G WATS CRACKINN


Not much homie tryng to get sone info on the lowrider festibal in anahim...


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good night. See you guys soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here in riverside til tomorrow night


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Here in riverside til tomorrow night


Eyy homie you dont know wen criminal has a show around the I.e or oc


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'll find out,but most of THIER shows are outta state


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'll find out,but most of THIER shows are outta state


Yeah I know thats why am asking you if you know if his haveing one around here...ora homie thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right on. Theres a show in sb today at the amf bowling ally on orangeshow


Socal#13 said:


> Not much homie tryng to get sone info on the lowrider festibal in anahim...


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnalitos...good morning...hope I can cash my check today..if not u gonna see me in the 6 o clock news.....wanted....I'm a go koo koo if i do.t get my money___________________


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Right on. Theres a show in sb today at the amf bowling ally on orangeshow


Yeah...well I coudnt even make it to the VIEJITOS show today pops cant work no more so I gotta help my mom out with the weekend job today...


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up so cal.....its all good carnal......familia 1st...


----------



## dreamer1

Let's get ready for car wash Carnales......


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up carnalitos...good morning...hope I can cash my check today..if not u gonna see me in the 6 o clock news.....wanted....I'm a go koo koo if i do.t get my money___________________


Wtf!!!! Those fools should pay u in cash. That's fucked up player. Good thing you take a Bunche of shit from that place. Huh. Lol.


----------



## dreamer1

Ssshhhh......carnal no me descubras...LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Ssshhhh......carnal no me descubras...LOL


Lol. Really. Carnal. Wtf u need 52 staplers for????


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Really. Carnal. Wtf u need 52 staplers for????[/QUOTE
> ???


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up so cal.....its all good carnal......familia 1st...


Was good...thats rigth homie my pops fed me for a 18 yrs so its my tirn to help him out in his time of need...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Was good...thats rigth homie my pops fed me for a 18 yrs so its my tirn to help him out in his time of need...


Simon carnal....


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal....


Yeah...you am getting that frame I tryd to sell you from getting pinstriping leafing nd all thise other shit tha foo is doing tonugth...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah...you am getting that frame I tryd to sell you from getting pinstriping leafing nd all thise other shit tha foo is doing tonugth...


Orale carnal....send some pics when u get it....


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal....


Yeah...yo am getting that frame I tryd to sell you from getting pinstriping leafing nd all thise other shit tha foo is doing tonigth...


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up phill...u coming to Santa ana tomorrow


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal....send some pics when u get it....


Simon I got another frame for sale white with red flakes graficks..


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up phill...u coming to Santa ana tomorrow


Dont know yet rent week might just send daniel if he could get ride to take his bike


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> Dont know yet rent week might just send daniel if he could get ride to take his bike


Orale hope u guys can make it....


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Simon I got another frame for sale white with red flakes graficks..


Orale carnal that's good if u can send some pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fuckn white ppl r lazy bastards. They be working me like a mexican.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Posted in riverside riding my gas pocket bike lol oh yeaa galling asss....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Fuckn white ppl r lazy bastards. They be working me like a mexican.


Wtf... ....u work like a Niagga ....just to live.like a Mexican


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I am looking like a ****** right now


dreamer1 said:


> Wtf... ....u work like a Niagga ....just to live.like a Mexican


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night


----------



## Lolophill13

What!!!!! You ok


----------



## dreamer1

Zeek finally working


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Working like a mexican,
Lookin like a african american
At the end ,
I see that $ come rollin in. 
BALLIN


dreamer1 said:


> Zeek finally working


----------



## Richiecool69elka

What's Up LATIN LUXURY. Are you Guys Missing a Club Banner?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> What's Up LATIN LUXURY. Are you Guys Missing a Club Banner?


Sorry Homies..My Bad I meant LATINS FINEST.Are You Guys Missing A Club Banner?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GIVE ME A CALL 909 258 5959 I will be in whitter tomarrow I can grab it off u. THANKS FOR GRABBING IT


Richiecool69elka said:


> Sorry Homies..My Bad I meant LATINS FINEST.Are You Guys Missing A Club Banner?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

mr.widow-maker said:


> GIVE ME A CALL 909 258 5959 I will be in whitter tomarrow I can grab it off u. THANKS FOR GRABBING IT


No Problem.Your Welcome..Actually I live in Fontana.But I will Be at The Pomona SwapMeet.But I will Call You When I get Back.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I live in calimesa. But im working in sb tomarrow then after I gotta do some work in whittier so hmu ill grab it tomarrow in late AFTERNOON. ND I GOT A " AWARD " FOR U.LOL DO ILL SHOOT IT TO U BRO.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

WOW HOW DO YOU GUYS LOSE A BIG ASS BANNER MR WIDOW MAKER Y DIDN'T LET US Know. ABOUT This? BRO THIS Stuff COST NOT KOOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam...see u guys later


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I had no idea about it. I got a txt on it like 9:20pm then I got on here. Dont trip grizzly I going out that way today so ill get it


Mr. Grizzly said:


> WOW HOW DO YOU GUYS LOSE A BIG ASS BANNER MR WIDOW MAKER Y DIDN'T LET US Know. ABOUT This? BRO THIS Stuff COST NOT KOOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> I had no idea about it. I got a txt on it like 9:20pm then I got on here. Dont trip grizzly I going out that way today so ill get it


kool Jst get it back and need to start making sure you has it and so they well be held responsible


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I had no idea about it. I got a txt on it like 9:20pm then I got on here. Dont trip grizzly I going out that way today so ill get it


Im going to fontana today i could pick it up also.


----------



## Lolophill13

The fam in oc


----------



## Richiecool69elka

mr.widow-maker said:


> I live in calimesa. But im working in sb tomarrow then after I gotta do some work in whittier so hmu ill grab it tomarrow in late AFTERNOON. ND I GOT A " AWARD " FOR U.LOL DO ILL SHOOT IT TO U BRO.


Left My Number on your voice mail.Give Me a Call when you get a chance.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Mr. Grizzly said:


> WOW HOW DO YOU GUYS LOSE A BIG ASS BANNER MR WIDOW MAKER Y DIDN'T LET US Know. ABOUT This? BRO THIS Stuff COST NOT KOOL


Dont Worry.LATINS FINEST Family The Banners In Good Hands.Its Not Lost.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed to get to the banner


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus grabbed the banner. TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Good job........


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Wanna thank grizzly n the ie chapter and dreamer n oc chapter in making me aft of arms, all oc chapter members shoot me your number in pvt message will be sending text out about carwash


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

All oc chapter members for carwash required to be there each kid needs to bring at least a bucket 2 rags or sponges and at least 2 towels and we need someone to bring at least 2 water hoses... I need your guys numbers as well so I can text you more info, I myself will be there at 930 to start setting up, carwash will start at 10 need members there no later then 945


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dreamer1 said:


> Good job........


Your Welcome...


----------



## dreamer1

Richiecool69elka said:


> Your Welcome...


Thanks bro we really appreciate Wat u did carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> All oc chapter members for carwash required to be there each kid needs to bring at least a bucket 2 rags or sponges and at least 2 towels and we need someone to bring at least 2 water hoses... I need your guys numbers as well so I can text you more info, I myself will be there at 930 to start setting up, carwash will start at 10 need members there no later then 945


Me n my dream girls will b ther at 9:30 I'm a see if I can borrow some hoses...if any body wants to send anything Carlos n Shirley r coming down......grasias to all the Carnales...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Wanna thank grizzly n the ie chapter and dreamer n oc chapter in making me aft of arms, all oc chapter members shoot me your number in pvt message will be sending text out about carwash


Thanks for all the help carnal......


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dreamer1 said:


> Thanks bro we really appreciate Wat u did carnal....


No Problem.I'm Just Glad you got it back.See you at the shows.My Daughter Shows the DREAMCATCHER Bike and Her Candy Magenta Pink Little Tiger.Introduce yourself when you see us.Take It easy.Alrato.:nicoderm:..


----------



## dreamer1

Richiecool69elka said:


> No Problem.I'm Just Glad you got it back.See you at the shows.My Daughter Shows the DREAMCATCHER Bike and Her Candy Magenta Pink Little Tiger.Introduce yourself when you see us.Take It easy.Alrato.:nicoderm:..


Simon carnal...will do..me n my dreamgirls we show Aztec dreams ..orange trike if we see u guys at the shows u know u guys got my respects...thanks again bro...see ya soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SORRY I DIDNT GET OUT OF THE TRUCK. BUT I WAS HOLDING MY NEW TOY ALL WRAPPED UP. ILL GET BACK WTH U BRO. SAY UR WELCOMED TO JOIN US ATBTHE SHOWS SET UP ND CHILL BRO. TTT ZEK IE BC PRES.


Richiecool69elka said:


> No Problem.I'm Just Glad you got it back.See you at the shows.My Daughter Shows the DREAMCATCHER Bike and Her Candy Magenta Pink Little Tiger.Introduce yourself when you see us.Take It easy.Alrato.:nicoderm:..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANY BIKE MODIFICATIONS ,PAINTING,MURRALS. HMU I HAVE A GUY AND U WILL BE A SATISFYING CUSTOMER. HES GOING TO HELP US OUT ON THE BIKES SO LETS UPGRADE THESE STREET BIKES UP TO MILD,Custom or radical. Ur call but lets get a varity of bikes going in the club


----------



## Socal#13

You forgot semi..i aint from your club but how much dose he carge ..


mr.widow-maker said:


> ANY BIKE MODIFICATIONS ,PAINTING,MURRALS. HMU I HAVE A GUY AND U WILL BE A SATISFYING CUSTOMER. HES GOING TO HELP US OUT ON THE BIKES SO LETS UPGRADE THESE STREET BIKES UP TO MILD,Custom or radical. Ur call but lets get a varity of bikes going in the club


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ANY BIKE MODIFICATIONS ,PAINTING,MURRALS. HMU I HAVE A GUY AND U WILL BE A SATISFYING CUSTOMER. HES GOING TO HELP US OUT ON THE BIKES SO LETS UPGRADE THESE STREET BIKES UP TO MILD,Custom or radical. Ur call but lets get a varity of bikes going in the club


Will do carnal....


----------



## Lolophill13

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

All depends on what u want. Simple fill in tank nd skirts decent paint. Lookin like $200. to radical shit up to a few grand


Socal#13 said:


> You forgot semi..i aint from your club but how much dose he carge ..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

mr.widow-maker said:


> SORRY I DIDNT GET OUT OF THE TRUCK. BUT I WAS HOLDING MY NEW TOY ALL WRAPPED UP. ILL GET BACK WTH U BRO. SAY UR WELCOMED TO JOIN US ATBTHE SHOWS SET UP ND CHILL BRO. TTT ZEK IE BC PRES.


No Problem and Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Socal#13

The 200 one dose if include murals or not...


mr.widow-maker said:


> All depends on what u want. Simple fill in tank nd skirts decent paint. Lookin like $200. to radical shit up to a few grand


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No. playa simple frame filled in top nd bottom nd decent paint. Murrals go from $50 nd up


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> I am looking like a ****** right now


I u finnished those crosses in the back yard??


----------



## ElProfeJose

Richiecool69elka said:


> Sorry Homies..My Bad I meant LATINS FINEST.Are You Guys Missing A Club Banner?


Lol. You fuuuuuus misplaced your banner. Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> I u finnished those crosses in the back yard??


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> No. playa simple frame filled in top nd bottom nd decent paint. Murrals go from $50 nd up


Thats still good tho were dose thise foo stay at...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam it was kool chilling in the oc with the fam NUTHIN BUT The FINEST TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

South whitter


Socal#13 said:


> Thats still good tho were dose thise foo stay at...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I hear that he got all excited bout winning the trophy he spaced out


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. You fuuuuuus misplaced your banner. Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> I hear that he got all excited bout winning the trophy he spaced out


Sure!!!! Who was it??


----------



## ElProfeJose

It don't matter. What matters is that you guys were lucky enough that a good person found it. Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

I Know if I would have found it I would have never gave it back to you guys. I would post it up in front of some fucken bums and their shopping carts and be like yeah!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

Your a fool


----------



## dreamer1

Pinche Jose mamon...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

So what's up Ziek did you make enough money to pay for your dad jose car to get fixed? Lol


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> So what's up Ziek did you make enough money to pay for your dad jose car to get fixed? Lol


I THINK SO CUZ THAT FOOL IS TAKING IT TO THE KANDY SHOP


----------



## dreamer1

This fools...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Make enough money. Shit they me home wth stuff to polish I got to finish it tonight cleaning then buff it tomarrow. $$$$


Mr. Grizzly said:


> So what's up Ziek did you make enough money to pay for your dad jose car to get fixed? Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THEN CHROME SHOP! TTT


Lolophill13 said:


> I THINK SO CUZ THAT FOOL IS TAKING IT TO THE KANDY SHOP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dam Ziek do your thing man!!!!!!!! Can i borrow lol jk


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Dam Ziek do your thing man!!!!!!!! Can i borrow lol jk


Borrow what his cheeks. Hahaha


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ill take it


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dam all those bike club members and no body bumping what's going on wow


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> Borrow what his cheeks. Hahaha


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Dam all those bike club members and no body bumping what's going on wow


Me n joey we were handling shit for the O.C chapter we got the flyers done...we also found a guys n he's gonna hook us up wit the shirts...3 dollars also we r looking to make a flag,we needed the banner but unfortunately I'm out of funds Carnales....I fix the escalade...also I wanne to know if anybody has couple hoses we can borrow for the car wash Carnales....let us know we getting stuff for car wash n we really need r shirts Carnales....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT DONE WORKING FOR TONIGHT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THESE WERE INNER RIMS THAT COLLECTED ALL THE BREAK DUST AND RUST. ALL 4 LOOKED LIKE THAT. BUT I CLEANED 2







STARTED AT 2PM TODAY AND I FINISHED PUTTING THE ACID ON AND R READY FOR POLISHING TOMARROW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SATURDAYS WORK. POLISHING AND WASHING


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DRIVER GOT HIT BY A LADY ON THE PHONE..BEFORE ND AFTER BOTH STEERING AXLES RIMS POLISHED (SUNDAY WORK )


----------



## dreamer1

I need my wheels clean....the escalade ready to go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

​R THEY ALUMINIUM? 


dreamer1 said:


> I need my wheels clean....the escalade ready to go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT TO HAVE MY DAD LOOKING FRESH WHEN HES ON THE ROAD. WASHED,WAXED,POLISHED,INSIDE THE CAB DETAILED, ND OUTTER CAB ND HOOD WAXED ND GRILL,RIMS,STEPS,TANKS,FENDERS SHINING LIKE A CHARM.


----------



## Socal#13

Homie that my job to dawg


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ​R THEY ALUMINIUM?


Shit Idk bro ...too much dust from brakes...lol but I'll check


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U POLISH TO OR WHAT.


Socal#13 said:


> Homie that my job to dawg


----------



## mr.widow-maker

5FT DEEP BY 18FT ROUND FULL OF SUMMER FUN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADD UP LATINS FINEST ND FURBYThere are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
furby714 
Tripps+ 
Lolophill13+


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

WAZ UP FAMILIA OC MEMBERS WE NEED YOU GUYS TO TEXT DREAMER OR ME AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS R BRINGING TO THE CARWASH. TAKE NOTE WE NEED AT LEAST 3 HOSES.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST OC ROLLING DEEP ON DREAMERS TRUCK


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

EACH MEMBER SHOULD BRING AT LEAST A BUCKET, 2 TO 4 RAGS N TOWELS, AND SOAP, I MYSELF IS BRINGING AN EZ UP, TABLE, RAGS N SOAP, WE ALL GOTTA HELP EACH OTHER OUT TO MAKE IT WORK, NOT JUST ONE PERSON, ALSO MAKE SURE YOU GUYS MAKE THOSE CARWASH SIGNS THAT I GAVE THE POSTER BOARDS TO, THAT'S YOUR GUYS HOMEWORK FOR THE FUNDRAISER LOL..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'm gonna be making a list of who's bringing what once everybody text me n lets me know what they are bringing n then ill post up so everyone knows who's bringing what.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST OC ROLLING DEEP ON DREAMERS TRUCK
> View attachment 491568


Lol that shit is funny


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> U POLISH TO OR WHAT.


I do polish.wax.wash all thise crazzy shit you could do to a truck to make it look goo..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, I just got word my sons baseball team won their game today n they have a game Saturday the day of the carwash so it looks like I'm going to be at the carwash late not til like 12 or 1 but my girl might just goto the carwash I gotta talk to her.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT U GOT UR OWN GUNS ND SUPPLIES???? ND I DO IT ALL TO. EVEN FIX THE DAM THINGS. PULL MOTORS,TRANS,TIRES ALL THAT HARD SHIT.


Socal#13 said:


> I do polish.wax.wash all thise crazzy shit you could do to a truck to make it look goo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DO WHAT U GOT TO DO


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam, I just got word my sons baseball team won their game today n they have a game Saturday the day of the carwash so it looks like I'm going to be at the carwash late not til like 12 or 1 but my girl might just goto the carwash I gotta talk to her.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ND DREAMER ALWAYS COMPLAING HE HAS NO ROOM. THIS FOO IMPROVIZED.TTT:rofl:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Lol that shit is funny


----------



## Socal#13

Yeah homei I got everything need..tigth hows work


mr.widow maker said:


> TTT U GOT UR OWN GUNS ND SUPPLIES???? ND I DO IT ALL TO. EVEN FIX THE DAM THINGS. PULL MOTORS,TRANS,TIRES ALL THAT HARD SHIT.


----------



## cwplanet

TTT For LATINS FINEST 
THANKS FOR BEING AT ROOSEVELT IN SANTA ANA YESTERDAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok from the members that text me so far this is what I've got so far of who's bringing what.
Bryan-1 hose, n rags
Memo-2 hoses, n bucket
Abraham-glass cleaner, n rags n maybe 1 more hose


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SORRY I COULDENT MAKE IT. THEY HAD ME WORKING ALL DAY ALL NIGHT


cwplanet said:


> TTT For LATINS FINEST
> THANKS FOR BEING AT ROOSEVELT IN SANTA ANA YESTERDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

cwplanet said:


>


FRESH PICS BRO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up oc chapter bike members, how's those grades looking? Make you you guys stay on top of your grades n school work... I will be getting with dreamer and will be talking on about doing a grade check for you members. Remember school comes first.


----------



## Lolophill13

Thats right need to jave them grades


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wow:​I SEE U.There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
Lolophill13+ 
Latin Luxury+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT BOARD IN CLASS TODAY SO I IMPROVISED THE TRANSPORT TO VEGAS.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Latin Luxury+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:facepalm:YOThere are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
LIL GOODTIMES CC


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST OC ROLLING DEEP ON DREAMERS TRUCK
> View attachment 491568


N we still have room for widow....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Tweaker mode looking on craiglist for lowrider bike and parts bump lol


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Might get some parts tomorrow to put together a bike to ride around the day of the cruise and I might get a beach cruiser tomorrow trading it for my flip video hopefully they come through


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: thats right education opens doors in life :boink:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up oc chapter bike members, how's those grades looking? Make you you guys stay on top of your grades n school work... I will be getting with dreamer and will be talking on about doing a grade check for you members. Remember school comes first.


----------



## lowdude13

naw no tweekeer mode u just on a mission to get the bike done thats dedication to ur bike and club :thumbsup:


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Tweaker mode looking on craiglist for lowrider bike and parts bump lol


----------



## lowdude13

is that bumble bee and the caddy ?


mr.widow-maker said:


> GOT BOARD IN CLASS TODAY SO I IMPROVISED THE TRANSPORT TO VEGAS.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

haha if u wanna think thats what it is.lol


lowdude13 said:


> is that bumble bee and the caddy ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RIDE THE TRIKE


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Might get some parts tomorrow to put together a bike to ride around the day of the cruise and I might get a beach cruiser tomorrow trading it for my flip video hopefully they come through


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up. ACED MY HISTORY CLASS.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnalitos....wats going on for the weekend:dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Work nd shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER WILL SHOW at SICKSIDE SHOW THEN THE CHANGE WILL OCCOUR AN WILL BUST OUT EAITHER SEPTEMBER OR WAIT TILL VEGAS IN OCTOBER.


----------



## dreamer1

Just woke up....Wats going on


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Come from skool to find my computer soakin wet. WTH ONLY 1 PERSON AT HOME THAT CAME IN MY ROOM AND DENYS TOUCHING IT ND NOT EVEN A SORRY. LIKE IF A GHOST CAMR ND DID IT. $300 WAISTED


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

I Knew THAT FUCKEN HOUSE WAS HAUNTED


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? Only 3 oc members text me and let me know who's bringing what to the carwash. I even text members I have numbers for n no response. If u haven't text me or dreamer text us n let us know what your bringing. The only ones that text me has been Bryan,memo,Abraham. Come on let's get organized n help each other out.


----------



## dreamer1

Don't worry joey call if they don't reply..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat happen to george the homie carlos.thaught he was rollin to the show thqt past


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wat happen to george the homie carlos.thaught he was rollin to the show thqt past


Man I think he past seats,maybe lock up,or Idk Wtf.....god only knows Wat he does to health children....he's just like chale


----------



## Socal#13

Yoo widow are bike allow at the caddy fest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im not shure. I thaight caddyz only.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Man I think he past seats,maybe lock up,or Idk Wtf.....god only knows Wat he does to health children....he's just like chale


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Im not shure. I thaight caddyz only.


Oraa homie thanks


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Im not shure. I thaight caddyz only.


Ya bro you can take them but no trophys Jst to repasent


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ya that's kool Joey that's whats up bro teach them communication skills bro that's your job is to get on these guys going good job dreamer and all the oc officers


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, 4 more days to the carwash.


----------



## dreamer1

Thanks bro but special thanks to all the member wit out them non of this would b possible...n yea joey been bothering everybody all day everyday... but he's doing a good Fucken job carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam, 4 more days to the carwash.


Simon carnal...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

6pm bump.


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump bumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'm tagging everyone I can think of n know on Facebook with the carwash flyer so it gets out there n people know about it...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'm tagging everyone I can think of n know on Facebook with the carwash flyer so it gets out there n people know about it...


Good Fucken job...Idk how Facebook works so Idk Wtf to do....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Anybody else besides me, dreamer, Joey, Brian, and memo from the oc needs to hit Joey up for the car wash if you can't make do to an emergency then that's acceptable if not then everyone should be there. 4 more days for the car wash.! Latins finest bike club.!!! Nothin but the finest


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

B
U
M
P


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY JOEY I WAS AT DEL TACO THE OTHER DAY ND THE BOY SCOUTS HAD PRINTED UP SOME FLYERS ND WHEN PEOPLE GAVE THE FLYER TO THE CASHIER THE KIDS GOT 2% of howerver much money they spent on food nd I was thinkin of doing the same for the IE, BUT ITS YOUR guys CALL CALL FOR THE OC


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY JOEY I WAS AT DEL TACO THE OTHER DAY ND THE BOY SCOUTS HAD PRINTED UP SOME FLYERS ND WHEN PEOPLE GAVE THE FLYER TO THE CASHIER THE KIDS GOT 2% of howerver much money they spent on food nd I was thinkin of doing the same for the IE, BUT ITS YOUR guys CALL CALL FOR THE OC


 hmm I didn't think about that.


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. IDEAS IDEAS IDEAS RUNNING THREW MY HEAD


----------



## ElProfeJose

LATINS FINEST 1ST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW _







AUGUST 11TH 2012 GUS JR BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY, CA_ 
ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME. ​
white towncar (El Profe) in memory of my uncle.........
FOR THE MOST PART I SPEAK MY MIND.......
TO ALL THE HOMIES WHATS UP KEEP IT LOW AND SLOW!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## ElProfeJose

ALWAYS!!!!!


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. IDEAS IDEAS IDEAS RUNNING THREW MY HEAD



GOOD ONE HUH......


TEAM HI POWER said:


> hmm I didn't think about that.


.


DAMMMM PLAYER YOUR NOT AS DUNB AS YOU LOOK!!!!!!!


mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY JOEY I WAS AT DEL TACO THE OTHER DAY ND THE BOY SCOUTS HAD PRINTED UP SOME FLYERS ND WHEN PEOPLE GAVE THE FLYER TO THE CASHIER THE KIDS GOT 2% of howerver much money they spent on food nd I was thinkin of doing the same for the IE, BUT ITS YOUR guys CALL CALL FOR THE OC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HEAD PERSONS LIKE OUR DEDICATION ND HARD WORK ND TOLD US TO KEEP IT UP. " NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST "


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS GET THOSE BIKES READY SO WE CAN REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST AT VEGAS. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IN DA MOTHA FUC*IN HOUSE.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CADDY FEST SUNDAY. LATINS FINEST HAS SPECIAL SPOTS FOR OUR BIKES ONLY. TTT HMU WHOS TAKING THERE BIKE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'M THINKING MAYBE MAKE A SOUND SYSTEM FOR MY BIKE. ANYONE KNOW IF IT'S POSSIBLE TO BUILD A SYSTEM FOR A 2 WHEELER N NOT ADDING A TRIKE?


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'M THINKING MAYBE MAKE A SOUND SYSTEM FOR MY BIKE. ANYONE KNOW IF IT'S POSSIBLE TO BUILD A SYSTEM FOR A 2 WHEELER N NOT ADDING A TRIKE?


It's possible it'll b easier if u use a book rack in da bak


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> It's possible it'll b easier if u use a book rack in da bak


Oh ok thanks, just wondering if that would look weird n.funny tho


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok thanks, just wondering if that would look weird n.funny tho


There's some ppl that do the box downn so that it covers the rack it's looks nice to mi


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up furby


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY JOEY I WAS AT DEL TACO THE OTHER DAY ND THE BOY SCOUTS HAD PRINTED UP SOME FLYERS ND WHEN PEOPLE GAVE THE FLYER TO THE CASHIER THE KIDS GOT 2% of howerver much money they spent on food nd I was thinkin of doing the same for the IE, BUT ITS YOUR guys CALL CALL FOR THE OC


This is a good idea we should look for a sponsor....but 2% its nothing but will see...


----------



## dreamer1

:ninja:Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp:ninja:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> There's some ppl that do the box downn so that it covers the rack it's looks nice to mi


Oh ok coo, maybe some of us members could give me some ideas or designs


----------



## dreamer1

Buenos dias senores......como estan .....uffin:


----------



## dreamer1

Still working n at the same time thinking Wat should we do to make money for the club....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Still working n at the same time thinking Wat should we do to make money for the club....


A vender medias.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> A vender medias.


MEDIA NALGA!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Buenos dias senores......como estan .....uffin:


Good morning to all. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok coo, maybe some of us members could give me some ideas or designs


Player. I don't know much about that stuff. But I think it would look kinda weired.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> This is a good idea we should look for a sponsor....but 2% its nothing but will see...


From$1000 its only $20. Your. Better off asking for a donation from people on the way in to the restaurant.


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> From$1000 its only $20. Your. Better off asking for a donation from people on the way in to the restaurant.


Shit I think I can Get more $$$$$ standing outside the fwy...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im jus saying on the Ideas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Tripps said:


> selling my bike who wants to buy give me a price
> View attachment 482009


$100 ?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

let me know if any of u guys need a painter.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Trying to think of any ideas how to make a sound system for a 26 inch cruiser with out putting a TRIKE.


----------



## dreamer1

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> let me know if any of u guys need a painter.


Wats up carnal..we got u on mind we just need to come up wit funds bro...this is y we doing the car wash bro


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Trying to think of any ideas how to make a sound system for a 26 inch cruiser with out putting a TRIKE.


In sted of haveing a continantal kit do a shape of the sper tierd winth fiverglass nd just have the speaker ther nd have them only to plus in to on a ipod...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Trying to think of any ideas how to make a sound system for a 26 inch cruiser with out putting a TRIKE.


R u planning to put a battery carnal...I have an idea...2 6x9 stereo n car battery in the back ...I'll let u know how Saturday at the car wash


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> R u planning to put a battery carnal...I have an idea...2 6x9 stereo n car battery in the back ...I'll let u know how Saturday at the car wash


I was thinking 2 6x9's n maybe a sub


----------



## dreamer1

Too much bro wit lil room to work carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump all events. On show/events theres 3 total nd 2 on lowrider bikes


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh yea got a job interview tomorrow for a part time job in the mornings, gotta hustle make extra money. I already have a fulltime job n now maybe a part time as well oh yeaa.


----------



## dreamer1

I need a part time too...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T


----------



## EL Presumido

PM-BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

Hook a Mexican up carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hook a white guy up.lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hook a grizzly bear up lol jk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEYYYLOWWW


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## dreamer1

We need support for the car wash......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Waiting fer my parts to roll threw.TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, who is actually coming from the oc chapter? Oc chapter members should automatically be there its for you kids unless u have an emergency let us know...


----------



## dreamer1

I talk to all the Homies n they gonna b ther bro....we need to b the at 9:30 me n my girls we ready ..have all posters..we just need supplys...also i have a friend who's gonna let us borrow a vaccum..so we r ther for sure...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I talk to all the Homies n they gonna b ther bro....we need to b the at 9:30 me n my girls we ready ..have all posters..we just need supplys...also i have a friend who's gonna let us borrow a vaccum..so we r ther for sure...


Alright coo, Imma drop of my sin that morning to his game then ill be back.


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to work bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Im almost off work, then I tomorrow got job interview for a second job part time


----------



## dreamer1

Good luck bro...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right here waitin on parts.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pg 150 by tonight


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I FOUND SOME TWISTED MOON HANDLE BARS FOR MY CRUISER FOR 50.00 GONNA GET THEM IN A WEEK OR TWO


----------



## dreamer1

Coffee break


----------



## dreamer1

Good. Morning Carnales......lunch time.....


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnalitos...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Beach bars


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I FOUND SOME TWISTED MOON HANDLE BARS FOR MY CRUISER FOR 50.00 GONNA GET THEM IN A WEEK OR TWO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Beach bars


For the beach crusier


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS RIGHT.TTT HOOK IT UP.


----------



## dreamer1

We need more volunteers for car wash....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We need more volunteers for car wash....


We need more volunteers? Is everybody gonna be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Really???


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> We need more volunteers? Is everybody gonna be there


I can't player. I work every Saturday. Sorry players


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> We need more volunteers? Is everybody gonna be there


Yeh .....


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> I can't player. I work every Saturday. Sorry players


Watever happend to mi club es primero vatos loko forever carnal...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Yeh .....


I'll be there then I got to leave for a bit then ill be back


----------



## dreamer1

Sounds good bro...


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*Destiny Community Church Show*

Took home Best Upholstery 1st place


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*Roosevelt Elementary School Car and Bike Show*

Latins Finest Car and Bike Club


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Took home Best Upholstery 1st place


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 150 TTT KEEP IT UP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

My son wants to do the Lil 20 inch Chrome, I broke it down for him while he was at school, so going to take it to my dads shop next week n sandblast it. Try to get it back to rideable for June 30 n then after Chrome it or paint it whatever he wants to do.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump good job bike club keep it up


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP BIKLOWWWWS!!!!!!! FAM TO THE TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey. Stay away from chrome. I kow it looks kool but u will never win. Sorry to say, now if u ingrave the whole frame nd then chromed it then hell yea but dont ruin a good frame for chrome. The homie from costa mesa has 3 chrome frames that hes tryin to turn nd make some $ to work on his show bike.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> My son wants to do the Lil 20 inch Chrome, I broke it down for him while he was at school, so going to take it to my dads shop next week n sandblast it. Try to get it back to rideable for June 30 n then after Chrome it or paint it whatever he wants to do.


----------



## Justin-Az

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey. Stay away from chrome. I kow it looks kool but u will never win. Sorry to say, now if u ingrave the whole frame nd then chromed it then hell yea but dont ruin a good frame for chrome. The homie from costa mesa has 3 chrome frames that hes tryin to turn nd make some $ to work on his show bike.


I dont know if true or not but heard chrome never wins because allot of score is for paintwork. BTW, A fully engraved frame would be sick.


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

I don't think I every seen a engraved bike frame Jst 2tone engrave that bitch remember NUTHIN BUT The FINEST TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA. MAKE THAT SHIT SICK ND 3 TONE THAT BITCH. GOLD,INGRAVING,CHROME,POWDERCOATED. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA BUT ITS $PRICY$ but after 1 person see 1 2 months later u start seeing like 10 ingraved bikes rollin around but I havent seen 1 yet


Justin-Az said:


> I dont know if true or not but heard chrome never wins because allot of score is for paintwork. BTW, A fully engraved frame would be sick.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST.


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WOW I CANT STOP LOOKIN AT THIS SHOW STOPPER. TTMFT WERE GOING ALL THE WAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Might be going to a cruise night tomorrow at where we are going to have are carwash on Saturday I got tomorrow off from work


----------



## Socal#13

Dreamer now its a forsure fact am comeing after all trikes


----------



## dreamer1

Orale so cal13 when we gonna see Ur project carnal...soon I hope


----------



## dreamer1

Nice pics Abraham.....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Might be going to a cruise night tomorrow at where we are going to have are carwash on Saturday I got tomorrow off from work


I'm down to go to bro n pass out the flyer carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> My son wants to do the Lil 20 inch Chrome, I broke it down for him while he was at school, so going to take it to my dads shop next week n sandblast it. Try to get it back to rideable for June 30 n then after Chrome it or paint it whatever he wants to do.


I meet a guy n he does pretty good work here in Santa ana n he can give us a good deal bro if we take a few frames...I know bryan he's frame ready, Angel's too n ir kid also bro...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I'm down to go to bro n pass out the flyer carnal....


I'll know tomorrow for sure if imma go it starts at 5 its on lay it low emotions cc is doing it I think


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I meet a guy n he does pretty good work here in Santa ana n he can give us a good deal bro if we take a few frames...I know bryan he's frame ready, Angel's too n ir kid also bro...


Yea I just gotta take it to my dads shop n sand blast it


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Orale so cal13 when we gonna see Ur project carnal...soon I hope


Am just waiting on getting my frame back from getting leaf striping nd all thise things is getting then a going to send some other frame to get finishd so frame will probably be done in a month...its gonna take a while till I bring it out


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Am just waiting on getting my frame back from getting leaf striping nd all thise things is getting then a going to send some other frame to get finishd so frame will probably be done in a month...its gonna take a while till I bring it out


Orale bro sounds good carnal.....


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Socal#13 said:


> Dreamer now its a forsure fact am comeing after all trikes


Bring it on then


----------



## LatinsFinest714

dreamer1 said:


> Nice pics Abraham.....


Lil by lil school will pay off and I'll start charging people for pics


----------



## LatinsFinest714

dreamer1 said:


> Orale bro sounds good carnal.....


Dont trip dreamer we got a sick ass project bike coming out as well


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Abraham...I'll txt u later when I get home....we gotta fig out how we gonna do this car wash n who's bringing Wat...


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Dont trip dreamer we got a sick ass project bike coming out as well


Another trike in the making...coming soon to a show near u....Aztec dreams #2


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Well dreamer I already have 2 glass cleaners, 2 sponges, and 15 rags


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up my Carnales....have a good weekend wherever u guys go represent till the wheels fall off.......


----------



## LatinsFinest714

I'll probably go to the cruise not sure yet


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well dreamer I already have 2 glass cleaners, 2 sponges, and 15 rags


Coo, we need to make sure somebody bring the hoses that's the main thing hoses


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey homie its forshure in going after the jesus bike.TTT U KOW WHOS IN DA HOUSE. LATINS FINEST LATINS FINEST. NUTHING BUT THE FINEST ALL DAY EVERYDAY


Socal#13 said:


> Dreamer now its a forsure fact am comeing after all trikes


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey homie its forshure in going after the jesus bike.TTT U KOW WHOS IN DA HOUSE. LATINS FINEST LATINS FINEST. NUTHING BUT THE FINEST ALL DAY EVERYDAY


Jesus bike....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I cant wait till im done wth my project so I can work on MY TRIKE. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Bring it on then


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea man they got a jesus bike. Has a sic frame but all parts r square tubing ingraved from a rooky and dipped in gold.


dreamer1 said:


> Jesus bike....


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well dreamer I already have 2 glass cleaners, 2 sponges, and 15 rags


Me n my dreamgirls we goons go buy stuff today....I guess we need more rags ....also we gotta make sure about the hoses....ok Carnales n Abraham,joey if u guys can let's go to the cruise n past out flyers...or let's take the bikes n hope we can get some support from the lowrider Fam...


----------



## Socal#13

Am not trying to start shit with me bringing out a trike viejitos I.E use to have a lot of trikes now its time that we go back to the old days


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea man they got a jesus bike. Has a sic frame but all parts r square tubing ingraved from a rooky and dipped in gold.


 thers something that migth me done to thr frame sooner or later..nd the homie is no rooky at ingraveing dawg nd that bike is sick the way it is who always steals the show with that bike...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Am not trying to start shit with me bringing out a trike viejitos I.E use to have a lot of trikes now its time that we go back to the old days


Hey carnal don't trip bro we got respeto for the viejitos...its all good carnal u know we Homies bro...we just playing wit u carnal...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> thers something that migth me done to thr frame sooner or later..nd the homie is no rooky at ingraveing dawg nd that bike is sick the way it is who always steals the show with that bike...


Can't wait to see it bro....I might b doing something to my frame but i guess I'm a start my new project n then will see carnal....


----------



## Socal#13

Yeah homie its all good..


dreamer1 said:


> Hey carnal don't trip bro we got respeto for the viejitos...its all good carnal u know we Homies bro...we just playing wit u carnal...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont trip playa see u at vegas


Socal#13 said:


> thers something that migth me done to thr frame sooner or later..nd the homie is no rooky at ingraveing dawg nd that bike is sick the way it is who always steals the show with that bike...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dont trip playa see u at vegas


as of rigth now am not informd that were going to vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

That dont mean u cant go nd represent the club


Socal#13 said:


> as of rigth now am not informd that were going to vegas


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> That dont mean u cant go nd represent the club


I was thinking about it but I have family over ther I migth go nd just go watch I still dont know if thers work that day am going to have to stay over here nd do my thing...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Me n my dreamgirls we goons go buy stuff today....I guess we need more rags ....also we gotta make sure about the hoses....ok Carnales n Abraham,joey if u guys can let's go to the cruise n past out flyers...or let's take the bikes n hope we can get some support from the lowrider Fam...


 I'm down


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I kow the homie from oxnard vomo will be there.


Socal#13 said:


> I was thinking about it but I have family over ther I migth go nd just go watch I still dont know if thers work that day am going to have to stay over here nd do my thing...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Did u guys get some beach cruize flyers?


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'm down


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I kow the homie from oxnard vomo will be there.


hell yeah he is thats why that foo earn my respect cus no matter were it that foo gos nd puts it down...now that bike is really a show stoper homie


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Did u guys get some beach cruize flyers?


No carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'm down


Let me know Wat time u wanna go carnal n r we taking the bikes....


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie its all good..


Simon carnal...u know u have a homie here bro...


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal...u know u have a homie here bro...


Hah ora same thing here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats wat u call a true nd dwn member. Nd take to vegas bro.


Socal#13 said:


> hell yeah he is thats why that foo earn my respect cus no matter were it that foo gos nd puts it down...now that bike is really a show stoper homie


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats wat u call a true nd dwn member. Nd take to vegas bro.


am down to go with viejitos anywere nd I think I prove that wen I got in just rigth now I got thise lil family prob bd sometimes am not even gonna be able to make it to local shows


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Hah ora same thing here


Simon carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> am down to go with viejitos anywere nd I think rove that wen I got in just rigth now I got thise lil family prob bd sometimes am not even gonna be able to make it to local shows


that's goood bro:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up its on me n joey r going to the cruise night today n pass out flyers....


----------



## dreamer1

Abraham It's going to the cruise also....Fuck we needed the banner


----------



## Socal#13

Yo ther a car show in chino june 10 15 per bike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Abraham It's going to the cruise also....Fuck we needed the banner


for what so you guys can leave them at show?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> for what so you guys can leave them at show?


Lol that's messed up bro Haha, Waz up grizzly.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up bro man people get demanding bro when it was over there I mean its here but can't always be driving back in forth gas is up bro did you guys find tee shirt place out there yet? Also when you guys get the banner back over Jst keep it over there with you and when someone gets it you make sure they bring it back to you are if they lose it there responsible for they well half to pay for it not trying to sound like a dick but that stuff does cost money thanks


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up bro man people get demanding bro when it was over there I mean its here but can't always be driving back in forth gas is up bro did you guys find tee shirt place out there yet? Also when you guys get the banner back over Jst keep it over there with you and when someone gets it you make sure they bring it back to you are if they lose it there responsible for they well half to pay for it not trying to sound like a dick but that stuff does cost money thanks


I think dreamer found a shirt guy and yea I was thinking that maybe ill hold on to the banner.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up guys. Put the widow maker together nd dam its comin out nice


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up to my family. Where ever you guys might be this weekend. May you guys have a good and safe time. TTT and remember to take some pictures and represent to the fullest. NOTHING BUT THE FINEST THINGS IN LIFE.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL POLICE LIKE PULLING OVER OUR MEMBERS FOR CHILLIN. LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOL POLICE LIKE PULLING OVER OUR MEMBERS FOR CHILLIN. LOL


Huh??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Idk what happen but the cops stopped joey nd abraham for chillin waiting for dreamer. Wth there bikes nd shirts on. Lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Jst won't to say the oc chapter got there shirts today and with the new logo in its NUTHIN BUT The FINEST TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

I WANT TO CONGRADULATE MY OC FAMMMM. TTT YU GUYS TOOK CLUB PARTICIPATION. JUST GOES TO SHOW WHAT A LITTLE HARD WORK AND ALOT OF HEART CAN DO. CONGRATS TO ALL TODAY!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOL POLICE LIKE PULLING OVER OUR MEMBERS FOR CHILLIN. LOL


Yup me n Abraham were just chilling waiting for dreamer n the cop got us.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im telling u. The oc needs a white boy nd it wont happen. 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yup me n Abraham were just chilling waiting for dreamer n the cop got us.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yup me n Abraham were just chilling waiting for dreamer n the cop got us.


I got ther n I saw the jura n i was like Wtf ...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Idk what happen but the cops stopped joey nd abraham for chillin waiting for dreamer. Wth there bikes nd shirts on. Lol


They got stopped for being Mexicans on a Friday night


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Like I said fuck oc cops I mean pigs Congrats post some pics! !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yup me n Abraham were just chilling waiting for dreamer n the cop got us.


Wtf for???


----------



## ElProfeJose

Pinches juras mamones. That's some fucken bullshit. I'm not gonna lie. Thank god the ie juras aren't that bad. I haven't been pulled over in the lolo in a long ass time. A couple of years. But I go to Whittier for a couple of hours and bammmmmm.


----------



## dreamer1

Yea there's some Juras here that [email protected]#$%! Pull u over for no Fucken reason


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Carnales....its showtime.....car wash time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CARWASH CARWASH GET UR CARWASH


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

*TTT *


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Filling the pool up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Post a pic of ur bike foo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol VEGAS homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WOW. JUS BACK FLYING IN A AIRPLANE .DAM ITS FUN


----------



## ElProfeJose

Here are some pictures of the family getting down in the oc at the car wash.


----------



## dreamer1

We had a good time washing all Damm cars


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lol VEGAS homie


No secrets on here homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus wait. I changed my mind on stuff so ull see me in vegas


Juan GT Reyes said:


> No secrets on here homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEST THING TODAY WAS FLYING A AIRPLANE TILL I COULDENT TAKE THE VIBE ANYMORE. TTT CANT WAIT TO GO AGAIN.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jus wait. I changed my mind on stuff so ull see me in vegas


Add mods 2 the frame the bike would look sick and get them fenders custom and it will look sick....those just my 2 cents


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MY BIKE IS 98% DONE. JUS WAITING ON SOME KRAZY PARTS. WHEN U SEE IT U WILL TRIP OUT HOMIE. :thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Add mods 2 the frame the bike would look sick and get them fenders custom and it will look sick....those just my 2 cents


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> BEST THING TODAY WAS FLYING A AIRPLANE TILL I COULDENT TAKE THE VIBE ANYMORE. TTT CANT WAIT TO GO AGAIN.


White boy talk.....he means that he was getting stone as [email protected]#$%&*....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> MY BIKE IS 98% DONE. JUS WAITING ON SOME KRAZY PARTS. WHEN U SEE IT U WILL TRIP OUT HOMIE. :thumbsup:


Valve covers.....2%=100% complete


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NAW I WAS GETTING "HIGH"


dreamer1 said:


> White boy talk.....he means that he was getting stone as [email protected]#$%&*....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> NAW I WAS GETTING "HIGH"


Same shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Different day


dreamer1 said:


> Same shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING TTMFT. HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning family have a nice day who's going to lowrider fest in Anaheim?


----------



## Lolophill13

You inviting lets go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We swimmimg today


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fam where's the bike club at?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got back from another memorial service. REPPIN THE T-SHIRT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up fam where's the bike club at?


I'm in riverside


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT. TOOK A LIL NAP,FEELIN GOOD NOW


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Heading back to home to oc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK TO DA OC


----------



## dreamer1

Me n pinky went out to lowrider fest pinky took 3rd ...congrats to pinky !!!!! Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Congrats to pinky


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Simon......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Congrats on your win


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were the pic at?


----------



## dreamer1

Profe has the pics ...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. I posted the pics on the cc page.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

26 in straight springer fork for sale 50.00


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> 26 in straight springer for sale 50.00


Post pic player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

MUY CHINGON!!! 




















Muy chingon again. 




























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Post pic player.


I will tomorrow


----------



## charlieshowtime

SHOWTIME CC CRUISE NIGHT 
WHERE: CHILIS GRILL & BAR 
CARSON CA
WHEN: AUG 18TH
ROLL IN 1PM 
SHOWTIME 2PM - 8PM
PROCEEDS GOING TO CHILDRENS BURN FOUNDATION IN REMEMBRANCE OF "HUGO SIXTO"

COME SHOW UR SUPPORT WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO THROUGH OUT THE MONTH 

IF UR A VENDOR AND WOULD LIKE TO COME SHOW SOME SUPPORT PLEASE DONT HESATATE 

ALL CAR CLUBS AND BIKE CLUBS ARE WELCOMED THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Welcome to the FAM TITO. TTT DREAMER LETS GET PIXS OF HIS RIDE ND BLAST IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Will do later today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up....morning everybody


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning bike club have a good day and stay kool


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning bike club have a good day and stay kool


Morning nice n cool right now in the oc


----------



## dreamer1

Yup nice weather today.....eating breakfast wit Emma


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT. CHILLIN AT SUMMERSKOOL


----------



## dreamer1

Burro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up bike club we ready to collect those grades my son got his in so lets get them in?


----------



## dreamer1

We will b collecting grade hopefully this week my girls still in school thru summer they get out till July


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

50.00 buck 26 inch springer forks


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> We will b collecting grade hopefully this week my girls still in school thru summer they get out till July


o OK sounds good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I way


TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 495480
> 50.00 buck 26 inch springer forks


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP TTT. CHILLIN AT SUMMERSKOOL


yup get those grades up to A's the pixy came in today took it apart , and taking it to the paint shop :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> yup get those grades up to A's the pixy came in today took it apart , and taking it to the paint shop :thumbsup:


A's n b's.....no f for fantastic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I like 1 legged a's though. F.LOL


dreamer1 said:


> A's n b's.....no f for fantastic


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up oc bike fam? Let's see those bikes post up pics whether their under construction or not, let's get ready for the beach cruise.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Simon ....we gotta go n represent gardena show this weekend ok


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Simon ....we gotta go n represent gardena show this weekend ok


I would but imma be in riverside for fathers day, what day n what time


----------



## dreamer1

Yea its Sunday carnal...its all good family 1st...


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I swear thats all i see phill put. WHAT UP. LOL


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I swear thats all i see phill put. WHAT UP. LOL


Simon...just Wat up,bump,Ttt .....I guess he needs to back to school or give him a new vocabulary


----------



## dreamer1

Morning carnalitos


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Morning carnalitos


Waz up carnal, let's see who can make it Saturday the 23rd


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up carnal, let's see who can make it Saturday the 23rd


Simon I'm a txt everybody later on ....but we gonna do it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Simon TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Simon...just Wat up,bump,Ttt .....I guess he needs to back to school or give him a new vocabulary


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

WAT UP BUMP TTT! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup Latins Finest!!


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup Latins Finest!!


What's up carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHATS UP JUAN


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

View attachment 495854


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup Latins Finest!!


Good times in the house!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 495854


This was r first car at the car wash......


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LatinsFinest714 said:


> What's up carnal


Not much homie.. wats good on ur side of town?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHATS UP JUAN


Wats sup zeek... u going to the show Sunday??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Good times in the house!!!!!!!!!!!


Simon!
Eyy dreamer u goung sunday?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Simon!
> Eyy dreamer u goung sunday?


ill see you there carnal and yeah i think dreamer is going


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Simon!
> Eyy dreamer u goung sunday?


Simon carnal....bring the pisto


----------



## LatinsFinest714

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal....bring the pisto


shit i wish lol


----------



## LatinsFinest714

We need to get a roll call for the sick side show whose going.?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats sup zeek... u going to the show Sunday??


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> We need to get a roll call for the sick side show whose going.?


Me n my dreamgirls will b ther fo sho


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Any shows Saturday?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal....bring the pisto


Lol see u there then...stop by and say wassup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS


Bust it out already


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol see u there then...stop by and say wassup


Simon carnal......


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Any shows Saturday?


Sunday carnal sick side in gardena...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal......


Alrite the see u then
TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AYE PAITINCE BRO. TAKE IT EAZY. OCTOBER IS AROUND THE CORNER


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Bust it out already


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fuk patience u said that ima tripp out when i see it and i wanna trip out on sunday lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

O u will. But at vegas. Its worth Not showing it then every one see it and i have no chance cuz everyone makes a bike to compete wth me this year even though there will be bikes,there wont be as many. As u can tell i havent even posted it on facebook.


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Fuk patience u said that ima tripp out when i see it and i wanna trip out on sunday lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> O u will. But at vegas. Its worth Not showing it then every one see it and i have no chance cuz everyone makes a bike to compete wth me this year even though there will be bikes,there wont be as many. As u can tell i havent even posted it on facebook.


True lol watd new tho just say it but dnt post pics then


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets jus say its coming out wth a new start 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> True lol watd new tho just say it but dnt post pics then


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Still a street????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Still a street????


The word on the street he build a mild to go after you lol I'm jk with u 

Bump for the Latin finest


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its all good win loosr or tie good tinea till i die!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Shhhhhhhh dont ruin it.lol 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The word on the street he build a mild to go after you lol I'm jk with u
> 
> Bump for the Latin finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

This is jus a hobby for me


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its all good win loosr or tie good tinea till i die!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Shhhhhhhh dont ruin it.lol


Lol shit im scared! Lol jk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> This is jus a hobby for me


Is it????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ur doomed now. LOL


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol shit im scared! Lol jk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ur doomed now. LOL


Hahahahah ur funny


----------



## mr.widow-maker

its not in mild 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahahah ur funny


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> its not in mild


Then/???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Only time will tell. VEGAS IS NEAR


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Then/???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Only time will tell. VEGAS IS NEAR


Semi :x:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CROSS YUR FINGERS.LOL


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Semi :x:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I doubt he still in street!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

. 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> I doubt he still in street!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> .


Wat categorie is it in??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The one were it wins . CROSS THOSE FINGERS ND KNOCk ON WOOD


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wat categorie is it in??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT . PAGE 161 TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I swear thats all i see phill put. WHAT UP. LOL


QUE UNDA


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> QUE UNDA


LOL...no more Wat up ....Wats up phill how u been


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up. Bike club


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up. Bike club


Getting off work


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Getting off work


kool hey if you won't you can TX me on my phone I Jst got your pm


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> kool hey if you won't you can TX me on my phone I Jst got your pm


I'll get at u tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'll get at u tomorrow


Kool


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Whose bringing their bikes on Sunday to the car show from the I.e


----------



## LatinsFinest714

My bad bike show


----------



## dreamer1

Me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I want to fuck it but no ride


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> QUE UNDA


Helipe is a man of few words!!!! And he miss spelles his native language now what!!!!! MIKLOW STOP PICKING ON HER!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'll get at u tomorrow


See Player he's still awake?? Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Kool


U probly stoped by the pad and got some coffee huh player!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> I want to fuck it but no ride


Hey player we don't want to know what u want to do to widow maker. Keep that shit to your self!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all my family. Man it feels like I never left. TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I want to fuck it but no ride


???????? Get a gf


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Helipe is a man of few words!!!! And he miss spelles his native language now what!!!!! MIKLOW STOP PICKING ON HER!!!!!


Phill use Ur dictionary bro


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning to all my family. Man it feels like I never left. TTT.


How is it going over ther carnal....take some pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Another day at SCHOOL.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Another day at SCHOOL.


Burro


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> Burro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lunch bump


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Working loco


----------



## dreamer1

Orale grizzly...making bank carnal....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up bike club we're oc at I don't see tripps on here were he at memo were you tito?


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up bike club we're oc at I don't see tripps on here were he at memo were you tito?


This fools don't have internet


----------



## Socal#13

Dreamer you think you can help me out with a trike kit it has to be good no bents dont really care about the rush am going to replate it


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnal....check Craigslist in O.C I think there's a guy on Santa ana selling 1...or.new wit 1 of the Homies runs about 130... Also at the lowrider fest we found a guy who can make them custom twisted like mine carnal...


----------



## Socal#13

You have the number for the guy that makes them custom..ill check craigslist...


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up carnal....check Craigslist in O.C I think there's a guy on Santa ana selling 1...or.new wit 1 of the Homies runs about 130... Also at the lowrider fest we found a guy who can make them custom twisted like mine carnal...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Custom like $700.00 huh


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Custom like $700.00 huh


Dont really care homie thise trike is going to be a killing trike viejitos I.E to the top


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

WAZ up Go meet my homegirl MISS LADY PINKS N THE HI POWER SOLDIERS IN OC RIGHT NOW AT ANAHEIM INDOOR SWAPMEET, TELL HER GRUMPS TEAM HI POWER/LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB OC CHAPTER


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hey bro see if she can take some pic with the club and the carS and with the plaque and of course with the one and only MR GRIZZLY  LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey bro see if she can take some pic with the club and the carS and with the plaque and of course with the one and only MR GRIZZLY  LOL


She will, I gotta get her when she's not to busy, she was gonna come to the carwash but she had some other things to do but she said the next fundraiser we have she'll make it. I'm trying.to get her to let me know when they do more videos cause I told her when they do to let me know and I can get her the cars n bikes for the videos and that's where we come in Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Gonna try n get the cars n bikes in some videos they shoot


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool sounds good let them know to come to the bike and pedal car show August 11 so they can come represent


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Kool sounds good let them know to come to the bike and pedal car show August 11 so they can come represent


Yea ill tell her to try to keep that day available cause I talk to her personally


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good Fam....going to sleep see ya Mexicans soon....


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> You have the number for the guy that makes them custom..ill check craigslist...


I'm a look for it the guy gave me a card Idk where it is but give me a chance n look for it bro....


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> I'm a look for it the guy gave me a card Idk where it is but give me a chance n look for it bro....


Dont tripas homie I got one already


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Next parts I wanna get soon is new fenders n fender braces twisted then twisted handle bars n neck. Then twisted crank.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Lil by lil bro but the bike is coming along TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Lil by lil bro but the bike is coming along TTMFT


Yea, thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTMFT


----------



## furby714

Bump for the Latin finest


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Dont tripas homie I got one already


Orale carnal.....Firmez


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Bump for the Latin finest


Thanks 4 the bump bro


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Thanks 4 the bump bro


De nada homie so was good hoes work


----------



## dreamer1

Shit I'm working rite now bro...coffee break...


----------



## Lolophill13

LOOK ZEEK IN 21the JUMP STREET! !!!!
DAM CAN I GET A AUTOGRAPH! !!!!!:rofl::sprint:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MONEY TLKS BRO. 


Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 497086
> 
> LOOK ZEEK IN 21the JUMP STREET! !!!!
> DAM CAN I GET A AUTOGRAPH! !!!!!:rofl::sprint:


----------



## Lay It Low 916

Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 497086
> 
> LOOK ZEEK IN 21the JUMP STREET! !!!!
> DAM CAN I GET A AUTOGRAPH! !!!!!:rofl::sprint:


Really?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YES SIR. I DID THAT SCENE A WHILE BACK.


Lay It Low 916 said:


> Really?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL DONE WTH SUMMERSKOOL. NOW I CAN CHILL ON THE COMPUTER AND BUMP THESE PAGES. TTTT


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> ALL DONE WTH SUMMERSKOOL. NOW I CAN CHILL ON THE COMPUTER AND BUMP THESE PAGES. TTTT


 you net banger...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kOw it


Socal#13 said:


> you net banger...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

I Jst wanted to say go watch 21 jump street the homie widow maker is staring on that move lol TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ALL DONE WTH SUMMERSKOOL. NOW I CAN CHILL ON THE COMPUTER AND BUMP THESE PAGES. TTTT


Already....its been like a week only


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT were this page belongs


----------



## dreamer1

Cleaning my mess...LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's cracking were Abraham at i haven't seen him on here?


----------



## dreamer1

He's at school carnal....I think


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U can find him bumping everyne pages but not ours. LATINS FINEST 714 BUMP THIS SHIT . TTT


dreamer1 said:


> He's at school carnal....I think


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Mr. Grizzly said:


> I Jst wanted to say go watch 21 jump street the homie widow maker is staring on that move lol TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> U can find him bumping everyne pages but not ours. LATINS FINEST 714 BUMP THIS SHIT . TTT


It's cuz he's representing all over ....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> It's cuz he's representing all over ....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? What's new? I'm right here at work til 1230


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up joey,getting some parts tonight for my bike. TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U better takr it sunday!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GOT TO WORK.ND MY DAD TAKING THE TRUCK ND GOING THE OPPISITe WAY ON SUNDAY. HES GOING TO HIS DADS ND THRRE GOING IDK. MAYBE LA SUPER SHOW. MAYBE BUT VEGAS FORSHURE


Juan GT Reyes said:


> U better takr it sunday!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats up joey,getting some parts tonight for my bike. TTT


Thats coo, gonna take my sons 20 inch to my dads shop tomorrow n sand blast it so it be ready for paint.


----------



## Socal#13

Dreamer I pickt up that trike kit you told me about on craigslist today good looking out g grasias


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right paint it up


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thats coo, gonna take my sons 20 inch to my dads shop tomorrow n sand blast it so it be ready for paint.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats right paint it up


YUP, HE WAS THINKING OF MAYBE CAMILLION COLOR OR SOMETHING


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT DOES PAINTING BIKES FOR A GOOD N CHEAP REASONABLE CLOSE TO OC OR IE.


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT DOES PAINTING BIKES FOR A GOOD N CHEAP REASONABLE CLOSE TO OC OR IE.


Lil spanks from artistics in ie gets dwn n good price too


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sounds good


TEAM HI POWER said:


> YUP, HE WAS THINKING OF MAYBE CAMILLION COLOR OR SOMETHING


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night FAM


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Dreamer I pickt up that trike kit you told me about on craigslist today good looking out g grasias


Orale carnal no problema .....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed to detail my dads new truck. TTT GOIN TO BE A LONG WEEKEND


----------



## dreamer1

When Ur done come detail the escalade bro needs a good detail for Sunday...I want those rims shiny....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning bike club


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER R UR RIMS ALLUMIUM?


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> When Ur done come detail the escalade bro needs a good detail for Sunday...I want those rims shiny....


Hey fuuu he can shine every thing except RUST. LOL.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> DREAMER R UR RIMS ALLUMIUM?


Aluminum dont rust player.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LatinsFinest714

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


What are the bike categories


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> DREAMER R UR RIMS ALLUMIUM?


No carnal they 22's crome


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey fuuu he can shine every thing except RUST. LOL.


Ora wey.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Were's zeek bumping the shit out of the pages??? Lol were u at homie??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RIGHT HERE WORKING. WELL UNTILL MY POLISHER TOOK A SHIT.LOL


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Were's zeek bumping the shit out of the pages??? Lol were u at homie??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

And how is that??? Lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Cruising wit my girls at the park


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Where's everybody at....


Work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

the cord decenigraded.lol but i fixed it nd ready to do it tomarrow


Juan GT Reyes said:


> And how is that??? Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> the cord decenigraded.lol but i fixed it nd ready to do it tomarrow


Thats good getting that $$$$


----------



## dreamer1

He works hard for the money


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ha i seen this quote nd that song popped in my head from the lady that sung it died


dreamer1 said:


> He works hard for the money


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Vegas here i come. TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats good getting that $$$$


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up where everybody at


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up Joey you off already?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up Joey you off already?


In 15 mins


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> In 15 mins


kool so what you doing this weekend?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> kool so what you doing this weekend?


My son has closing day ceramonies for baseball then after headed to colten for my cousins graduation party


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> My son has closing day ceramonies for baseball then after headed to colten for my cousins graduation party


right on :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WORKING ALREADY. MAKIN THAT BANK


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ha i seen this quote nd that song popped in my head from the lady that sung it died


Even though that song sounded kind of gay but got stuck in my head....


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Carnales....how's everybody doing......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam NUTHIN BUT The FINEST TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:420:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Morning fam here at my sons baseball closing ceremonies


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Morning fam here at my sons baseball closing ceremonies


tell him go ANGELS LOL  HAVE FUN SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker

On break. 2 more fenders to go


----------



## dreamer1

Nobodys going to gardena show.....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

What????^^^^^^^^


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> tell him go ANGELS LOL  HAVE FUN SEE YOU GUYS SOON


Lol Haha, he's on the cardinals


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Headed to ie in about 40min


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everyone at today....


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> What????^^^^^^^^


Wats up bro...how u doing


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Juan


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Riverside ie


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Im doing good homie....so are u going to the show???


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Im doing good homie....so are u going to the show???


Simon me n pinky will b ther carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CARLOS is GOING. I CANT MY DAD FELL OFF HIS RIG ND FUCKED HIS ANKLE UP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2012! WIDOW-MAKER NEW LOOKS WILL APEAR AT VEGAS SO BE READY FOR SOME IMPACT!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PHONE TURNING OFF TILL MONDAY TONIGHT. FORGOT TO PAY MY PHONE BILL. NO BUMPIN PAGES FOR ME TOMARROW.


----------



## dreamer1

Shit mine too hope last till Monday or I'm out for a few days....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dam homie you guys work and can't pay the bill? Lol wow jk  shit happens


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

my son DJING my cousin Lil grad party


----------



## LatinsFinest714

So it's only me and dreamer taking the bikes .?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup. Lol idk wtf . ITS FATHERS DAY ABRAHAM. THATS A MUST NOT GO


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What about mothers day you guys all went to traffic.?!


----------



## dreamer1

I guess daddy more important...


----------



## dreamer1

Time to get up n get the escalade ready...good morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whos going in the ie. That i can caravan wth


----------



## dreamer1

At the show chilling wit the Homies....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LatinsFinest714 said:


> What about mothers day you guys all went to traffic.?!


I took my mom to the traffic show for mother's day that's what she wanted now my pops he like to Jst stay home and kick it sorry


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. Slip n slide time in riverside


----------



## dreamer1

Had a good time at the show.....good burgers I ate 2


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool next go for it Joey! !!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Back in the oc now


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Out riding my cruiser wearing my shirt representing, rode to my ladys parents for dinner with her dad n she drove my car over there


----------



## dreamer1

That's Wat I'm about to do...getting ready to go to the park n cruise for a lil bit...gotta burn some calories


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## dreamer1

Nice pic......thanks carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Nice pic......thanks carnal


No problem
Brother


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who's rolling Saturday to bell for the bike n pedal car n model car show? I'm most likely rolling


----------



## dreamer1

As always me u Abraham ....hope a few of the Carnales from the I.E


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> As always me u Abraham ....hope a few of the Carnales from the I.E


Yup, hopefully we can get some of these oc members to start coming out or were gonna have to change some things n hold a meet with the members n have a talk n enforce some rules.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

latins finest bike club oh yeaaa...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looking good homeboy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. THANKS LILGT FER THE PICS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHOS GOING TO SATURDAY SHOW?


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yup, hopefully we can get some of these oc members to start coming out or were gonna have to change some things n hold a meet with the members n have a talk n enforce some rules.


Simon we gotta start doing something cuz i don't see no action


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MY PHONE TURNED OFF BUT I GUESS THE WIRLESS CONNECTION PICKS UP ON MY PHONE ND CAN COMUNICATE ON LINE BUT NO CALLIN OR TXTIN


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up guys Jst here jamming to some art labo and a couple of tall cans


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: 


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up guys Jst here jamming to some art labo and a couple of tall cans


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up Ziek? CHALE CALLED ME TALKING ABOUT HAPPY FATHER'S DAY BIG DADDY LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up oc fam I'm make a club donations bottle for Vegas n whoever wants to put money in can wheather its $5.00 to 20.00 to whatever they wanna put in every so often to goto Vegas, but for oc members that wanna go they gotta try to put some donations in the bottle, so if no oc members put in for Vegas donations then THIER on their own n the Vegas money will be for whoever puts in n it'll go to hotel n registration for the show.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Awww shit. LOL I KNEW HE STILL LOVED U.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up Ziek? CHALE CALLED ME TALKING ABOUT HAPPY FATHER'S DAY BIG DADDY LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Regestration is $35 and we need to preregister


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up oc fam I'm make a club donations bottle for Vegas n whoever wants to put money in can wheather its $5.00 to whatever they wanna put, but for oc members that wanna go they gotta try to put some donations in the bottle so if no oc members put in for Vegas donations then THIER on their own n the Vegas money will be for whoever puts in n it'll go to hotel n registration for the show.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

So if I put $5 in I can sleep with you guys  WOW LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What a deal. $5 room nd board.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont forget " BREAKFAST " 


Mr. Grizzly said:


> So if I put $5 in I can sleep with you guys  WOW LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> So if I put $5 in I can sleep with you guys  WOW LOL


Lol Haha whoever wants to put in however much, however so often and that money will goto Vegas, you know what I mean homie lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Fuck it like 20 heads in one room Mexican style  ask Ziek how we did it last year?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Awwww SHIT . WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS , STATS IN VEGAS!  lol


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol Haha whoever wants to put in however much, however so often and that money will goto Vegas, you know what I mean homie lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

He's a token white boy lol member you member tell them Ziek


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hell yea. We packed it dwn.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Fuck it like 20 heads in one room Mexican style  ask Ziek how we did it last year?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ha im reaDy for round 2. 


Mr. Grizzly said:


> He's a token white boy lol member you member tell them Ziek


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Lol your a fool ya iam leaving to Vegas on a Thursday so i can move in on Friday who's down?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We need a TRUCK, WE GOT THE BOX TRAILER . ALL I GOT TO DO IS MAKE A CALL.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Lol your a fool ya iam leaving to Vegas on a Thursday so i can move in on Friday who's down?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Don't tripp we should have a Trk by then bro so this time well have everybody stuff in there even oc chapter


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wth a trailer break system. SHIT WE NEED TO PACK IT UP WTH ALL WE GOT. U KOW HOW EMPTY IT WAS. AND U KOW HOW PACKED WE CAN GET IT. TTT


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Don't tripp we should have a Trk by then bro so this time well have everybody stuff in there even oc chapter


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night TTT GOTTA GO BE BOARD AT SUMMERSKOOL TOMARROW.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wtf you mean good night bro sleep in class lol jk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat u waitin 4 lets start bumpin the pages 


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wtf you mean good night bro sleep in class lol jk


----------



## LatinsFinest714

DVD mp3 cd's of 533 songs for sale trying to make some money to finish my bike for the Vegas show any help will be appreciated $10 obo


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Trying to get some custom pedals and sprocket, get my twisted trike kit, engrave the bottom part of the trike kit, and get my spokes twisted, and add a little more pinstriped sounds like alot but doing lots of side jobs like babysitting, going to work for my uncle selling speakers CDs and transporting and selling parts for people hopefully it I reach my goal before vegas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7uKuVdL4To&feature=youtube_gdata_player my son doing his Lil dj thing


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Phone off till 3pm


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good morning guys


Man I think my fon getting disco too.....Fuck I'm starting to hate this Fuck up job...every Fucken month its the same shit


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning fellas.....Wats everybody doing today......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Man I think my fon getting disco too.....Fuck I'm starting to hate this Fuck up job...every Fucken month its the same shit


what English please lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning family


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up where's the rest of the hood


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

They been MIA


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam morning


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up......


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up......


Was up dreamer ready for saterday


----------



## dreamer1

We ready carnal....busy weekend for us...friday-Sunday we'll b out ther representing bro....


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> We ready carnal....busy weekend for us...friday-Sunday we'll b out ther representing bro....


Damn serioo was goin dwn Sunday


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Show in el Monte on sunday


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Show in el Monte on sunday


Who's troin it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Old memories eastside


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Old memories eastside


So they haven a bike show saterday
N a car show Sunday ???


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> So they haven a bike show saterday
> N a car show Sunday ???


Saturday its old memories but different chapters


----------



## dreamer1

Simon we'll b ther....


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Saturday its old memories but different chapters


Orale didn't no that tnx


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Orale didn't no that tnx


U going Sat n sun furby


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> U going Sat n sun furby


Am goin on saterday don't no bout Sunday


----------



## dreamer1

Orale sounds good bro


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Orale sounds good bro


Yea how many of you r goin


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fallas


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Yea how many of you r goin


So far 4 maybe more


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Theres a bday party in ie for grizzly wife so idk if there goin?


dreamer1 said:


> So far 4 maybe more


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were everybody at?


----------



## dreamer1

At the park wit my dreamgirls cruising...... Wat about the rest


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> At the park wit my dreamgirls cruising...... Wat about the rest


Here at work


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool spending time the family kool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS GOING DOWN AUG 11,2012


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SICK SIDE SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS
AND MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looking good fam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night FAM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

1 MORE PIC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FRIDAY AND SATURDAY WORK THAT I DID. DADS NEW 2006 PETE





















AFTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IELA MEETING


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLLIN DEEP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE,OC,SGV


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOME PHOTOS I TOOK




























MY HIGH SCHOOL














CRAFTON HILLS COLLAGE







REDLANDS EAST VALLEY







1937 staggard wing L7. Cost $275,350.25 to buy this bad boY!!







YUCAIPA REGIONAL PARK


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHEN I WENT FLYING. TAKE OFF VIDEO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the stanton indoor swapmeet on beach blvd n cerritos st and take beach blvdalltheway down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 615 for who ever wants to roll together


----------



## dreamer1

I guess u haven't learn Ur lesson carnal.....remember Wat happend last time.....how bout Walmart beach n the 22 fwy....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL. BRING SOME DONUTS


dreamer1 said:


> I guess u haven't learn Ur lesson carnal.....remember Wat happend last time.....how bout Walmart beach n the 22 fwy....


----------



## dreamer1

Shit I'm telling joey he's loko


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I guess u haven't learn Ur lesson carnal.....remember Wat happend last time.....how bout Walmart beach n the 22 fwy....


Oh ok yea that's probably better


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the Walmart on beach blvd n trading st and take beach blvdalltheway down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 615 for who ever wants to roll together


----------



## Lolophill13

WHAT up


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the Walmart on beach blvd n trading st and take beach blvdalltheway down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 615 for who ever wants to roll together


Simon we can do that but let's meet at 7 bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Simon we can do that but let's meet at 7 bro


I thought roll in time at the beach is at 7?


----------



## dreamer1

It's only gonna take us 15 to get ther bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> It's only gonna take us 15 to get ther bro


Oh ok


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Simon...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHATS UP MR.WHAT up


Lolophill13 said:


> WHAT up


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHATS UP MR.WHAT up


 Wat up,bump,Ttt,


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup dreamer1


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok so its official imma be there at the Walmart parking lot so,Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the Walmart on beach blvd n trask st and take beach blvd all the way down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 630 for who ever wants to roll together


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup dreamer1


Q-vole carnal.....where u guys going this weekend


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok so its official imma be there at the Walmart parking lot so,Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the Walmart on beach blvd n trask st and take beach blvd all the way down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 630 for who ever wants to roll together


Ok bro...see ya ther


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Ok bro...see ya ther


Ok coo bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bout to cruise the bike to work today oh yeaa


----------



## Socal#13

I got a 26" crome trike kit for sale cuss some stupid foo lied to me pm its almost like new no rust nd my box dont fit in ther or if you got a 20" one will trade had to be rust free


----------



## Socal#13

26" trike kit


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> I got a 26" crome trike kit for sale cuss some stupid foo lied to me pm its almost like new no rust nd my box dont fit in ther or if you got a 20" one will trade had to be rust free


Wtf happend carnal....that's not the 1 I told u on Craigslist


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Wtf happend carnal....that's not the 1 I told u on Craigslist


Yeah homie I got it of some foo from craigslist in santana like you told me my box hit the rims nd I cant screw on my frame


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump Dizzle


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie I got it of some foo from craigslist in santana like you told me my box hit the rims nd I cant screw on my frame


No carnal this 1 wasn't the 1 i told u .....there's another 1 for a 20 inch...bro u should of known when u saw the trike the it was big bro.....the trike kit its huge .....u thought it was for a 20 inch or he told u


----------



## Socal#13

He told me homie nd I was like foo thise thing is to big his like nah its a 20" nd know I dont know wat to do with it homie


dreamer1 said:


> No carnal this 1 wasn't the 1 i told u .....there's another 1 for a 20 inch...bro u should of known when u saw the trike the it was big bro.....the trike kit its huge .....u thought it was for a 20 inch or he told u


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL. WE ALL LEARN FROM OUR MISTAKES.


Socal#13 said:


> He told me homie nd I was like foo thise thing is to big his like nah its a 20" nd know I dont know wat to do with it homie


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Don't forget mark it on the calendar MANDATORY MEETING ON JUNE 30 IE OC LA SGV MUST BE THERE ARE YOUR OUT PLAN IN SIMPLE NO question ask well be meet at the bike cruise after the event takes place so if you have any questions write it on a peace of paper and bring it to the table thanks see you all there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NO IF AND OR BUTTS!!


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Don't forget mark it on the calendar MANDATORY MEETING ON JUNE 30 IE OC LA SGV MUST BE THERE ARE YOUR OUT PLAN IN SIMPLE NO question ask well be meet at the bike cruise after the event takes place so if you have any questions write it on a peace of paper and bring it to the table thanks see you all there


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> He told me homie nd I was like foo thise thing is to big his like nah its a 20" nd know I dont know wat to do with it homie


I think I know the kid that sold u the trike kit...he's name is Ivan...Que no bro...cuz he's been trying to sell the shit since long....why can u take it back


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Morning fam, friday night cruise night at imperial burgers same place we had our carwash,I will find out tonight if I'm getting Friday off Togo if I don't go far as I know dreamer n pinky are going but I will be going to the bell show Saturday, I will be sending out a chain text to oc members about cruise night.


----------



## Lolophill13

:h5:


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Morning fam, friday night cruise night at imperial burgers same place we had our carwash,I will find out tonight if I'm getting Friday off Togo if I don't go far as I know dreamer n pinky are going but I will be going to the bell show Saturday, I will be sending out a chain text to oc members about cruise night.


Simon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oc members friday night cruise night at imperial burgers same place we had our carwash,I will find out tonight if I'm getting Friday off Togo if I don't go far as I know dreamer n pinky are going but I will be going to the bell show Saturday, if you can try to make it to cruise night or any of the shows with us this weekend at least to show support or just bring out your bike even if its under construction.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oc members sent out text so get back to me n let me know if u can make it this weekend to cruise night or any shows with us...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOON BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

Chilling,killing


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*Parts For Sale*

Trying to get some feria
Asking $55 for the wheels 
Asking $35 for brand new fenders
Asking $25 for the tank
Make me offers on the seats


----------



## LatinsFinest714

So whose going to the shows this week.?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> So whose going to the shows this week.?


I'll know tonight if I get Friday off for cruise night but I'm going Saturday n sunday, memo just text me and said he might go to all the shows


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, whoever don't have a Facebook should try to get one


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah is memo taking his bike.?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah is memo taking his bike.?


I don't know I'm telling him to even know its under construction, he's telling me he might need a ride tho


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Oh shit really well we need sOmeone with a truck


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Oh shit really well we need sOmeone with a truck


Yea he said he's not busy this weekend


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Oh alright then


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Oh alright then


So will see what happens


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What about your sons bike.?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> What about your sons bike.?


The frame is at my dads shop I gotta check on it this week it susposed to be getting sandblasted so it can be ready for paint


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Oh alright then that's good


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Will u have room if memo needs a ride?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

I might take my lady bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LatinsFinest714 said:


> I might take my lady bro


Oh ok that's firme,


----------



## dreamer1

U know the escalade goes everywhere but hope i can get some feria cuz this Mexican broke


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up oc fam, I got Friday off so imma be rolling to the cruise night at imperial burgers whoever is gonna roll Friday we can meet at my pad at 445 and roll together hit me up by private or text if u gonna roll n wanna meet at my pad or u just gonna meet there...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Take it eazy on the shows. Save till the beach


dreamer1 said:


> U know the escalade goes everywhere but hope i can get some feria cuz this Mexican broke


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wow i like the rims


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Trying to get some feria
> Asking $55 for the wheels
> Asking $35 for brand new fenders
> Asking $25 for the tank
> Make me offers on the seats
> View attachment 499981


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, anyone have any ideas on what kinda theme I should do for my bike? Been trying to think of a theme to go with but just don't know, got a few stuff going through my head about themes.


----------



## dreamer1

How bout winni the pooh!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> How bout winni the pooh!!!!


Pinche dreamer lol


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Pinche dreamer lol


U could be the.Burro carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Stick a tale in his ass and watch him jump..


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Stick a tale in his ass and watch him jump..


See joey....that's family love.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up oc family tomorrow cruise night at imperial burgers manditory everybody trys to make it n bring there bikes out even if its under construction if your not gonna go to the shows on Saturday or sunday we need to see if everyone really wants to be in the club n dedication to the club n support, we will be having a manditory meeting June 30 n u have to be there gonna discuss things n and some new policies to the oc lub....


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looking good fam keep up the good work fallas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

50.00 for the forks n 50.00 for the wheels


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Looking good fam keep up the good work fallas


Were trying, trying to get everybody to communicate so we can get things running smoothly, but it seems no communication.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Saturday ima take my regal. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> See joey....that's family love.....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Post pics of that regal!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U goin to the old memories show


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Post pics of that regal!


----------



## dreamer1

Mimi'z time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mimiz time.lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Show that pic of the regal? Homie it's a model car?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets jus say it 3 wheels higher then jose bumble bee


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Show that pic of the regal? Homie it's a model car?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night FAM and remember talk is cheap homie show that car"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night FAM and remember talk is cheap homie show that car"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TALKED TO THE HOMIE GEORGE LAST NIGHT. COME TO FIND OUT HE WORKS RIGHT HERE IN YUCAIPA.LOL HE WAS WONDERING IF I WAS GOING TONIGHT TO THE CRUIZE IF I COULD GRAB HIM ND HIS 3 KIDS.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> TALKED TO THE HOMIE GEORGE LAST NIGHT. COME TO FIND OUT HE WORKS RIGHT HERE IN YUCAIPA.LOL HE WAS WONDERING IF I WAS GOING TONIGHT TO THE CRUIZE IF I COULD GRAB HIM ND HIS 3 KIDS.


pick him up in your regal? Lol haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wouldent fit. Its already packed as it is


Mr. Grizzly said:


> pick him up in your regal? Lol haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Beach info... Sound systems r allowed while cruizing the bikes but not on the beach. BBQ GRILLS r allowed but must be in a 6ft distance of the bbq pits the beach offers


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, cruise night tonight at imperial burgers same place we had our carwash 5-9pm who's rolling? Imma be at the carls Jr parking lot on knott n Lincoln to meet up at 445 for whoever wants to roll together or u can just meet there.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Beach info... Sound systems r allowed while cruizing the bikes but not on the beach. BBQ GRILLS r allowed but must be in a 6ft distance of the bbq pits the beach offers


Told u niagga


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wouldent fit. Its already packed as it is


come on stay off those drugs lol he got a regal ? He's loco


----------



## dreamer1

He bipolar bro


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

Wuht up :h5: latins finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Chale i take pills.lol jk


Mr. Grizzly said:


> come on stay off those drugs lol he got a regal ? He's loco


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up. U ready for the lowrider bike show tomarrow in bell ca


Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> Wuht up :h5: latins finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKIN GOOD GUYS 4 BIKES ROLLIN


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam, cruise night tonight at imperial burgers same place we had our carwash 5-9pm who's rolling? Imma be at the carls Jr parking lot on knott n Lincoln to meet up at 445 for whoever wants to roll together or u can just meet there.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning lol jk good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD EARLY MORNING GRIZZLY


----------



## dreamer1

Morning....anybody going to bell ?????????


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I am lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey joey. When u post the bike club. Upload them to here aswell


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at.....niaggas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

At home. Were else


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Where's everybody at.....niaggas


Are you at bell homie or wat


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats up g. U drive


Socal#13 said:


> Are you at bell homie or wat


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats up g. U drive


Nah homie but I got a truck to take nd all the homies are not going so my new toy is staying home


----------



## dreamer1

We at the show carnal.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I was gunna say swing by yucaipa nd lets go out there and walk it. Check it out? I got some gas $


Socal#13 said:


> Nah homie but I got a truck to take nd all the homies are not going so my new toy is staying home


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> We at the show carnal.....


Deam homie I wanted to go but have no one to take me I got my dad to let my barrow his truck but all the homies back down the last min


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I was gunna say swing by yucaipa nd lets go out there and walk it. Check it out? I got some gas $


My next door homie is down to take me but isnt to late thats like two hr drive


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its to late but we can walk it and check it out u kow. Show some peer support


Socal#13 said:


> My next door homie is down to take me but isnt to late thats like two hr drive


----------



## Socal#13

true homie but am a go make some paper for my custom trike dawg you know wat am saing


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Socal#13 said:


> true homie but am a go make some paper for my custom trike dawg you know wat am saing


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUENA PARK CRUIZE NIGHTS LAST NIGHT 6-22-12


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST NEWEST EDITION TO THE O*C


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*CONGRATS TO LATINS FINEST OC SARGENT OF ARMS JOEY ND HIS CRUIZER







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*CONGRATS TO DREAMER AND HIS TRIKE TODAY AT OLD MEMORIES SHOW 3RD PLACE... NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

6-23-12 OLD MEMORIES SHOW


----------



## dreamer1

Latins finest O*C all over the place......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN I'm tired as hell


----------



## INKEDUP

WAS GOOD SEEN U DREAMER!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IE MEETIN UP ND PARTING TILL THE WHEEL FALLS OFF


----------



## dreamer1

It's anybody going to el Monte car & bike show tomorrow....pedal cars too....let us know


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer right now Im not feeling good I got a fever so I don't know if imma go tomorrow it all depends on how I feel in the morning


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer right now Im not feeling good I got a fever so I don't know if imma go tomorrow it all depends on how I feel in the morning


LOL u got over existed cuz u win bro...u gotta take it easy.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HES BLAMING THE TACOS.LOL


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer right now Im not feeling good I got a fever so I don't know if imma go tomorrow it all depends on how I feel in the morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

POSSIBLE SOLO RIDER GOING TO JOIN. MAY BE COMIN IN OC OR SGV


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HES BLAMING THE TACOS.LOL


Idk Wtf grizzly put on those tacos but joey had the shits


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMAO. How U kow. Were u there wth him givin him a hand


dreamer1 said:


> Idk Wtf grizzly put on those tacos but joey had the shits


----------



## mr.widow-maker

20 more pages till WE HIT 200. TTT 100 MORE COMMENTS TO GO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno: were u at


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Out here in desert hot springs chillin wth the homies from ondiados bc/cc


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

el cortez hotel las Vegas fam


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Looks good.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets get those bikes ready for SOBOBA CASINO SHOW. 1ST PLACE WINNERS GET A 5-6FT TROPHY AND A $100 BUCKS


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lets get those bikes ready for SOBOBA CASINO SHOW. 1ST PLACE WINNERS GET A 5-6FT TROPHY AND A $100 BUCKS


I heard best of show its 500


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Idk bout that. :dunno:


dreamer1 said:


> I heard best of show its 500


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah beat of show is 500


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Tearing down the bike tomorrow Saturday was my last show


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Tearing down the bike tomorrow Saturday was my last show


Dammmmmm....how long its gonna take u to bring it back to the shows


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Probably till lowriderfest in July in SD and maybe legions over here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey homie. Come out VEGAS WTH ME HOMIE


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Vegas is not till oct


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YEA MAN. LETS SAVE THE BEST FOR THE BEST


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Oh okay


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. THERES ONLY 3 SHOWS TILL THEN


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Oh okay


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Well I might go to legions for sure to the lowriderfest with my bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. THEY BETTER HAVE TROPHIES.


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well I might go to legions for sure to the lowriderfest with my bro


----------



## LatinsFinest714

It's cool I ain't tripping about the trophies as long as I know I placed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Did u ever get it?


LatinsFinest714 said:


> It's cool I ain't tripping about the trophies as long as I know I placed


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Not yet my bro said not anytime soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Not yet my bro said not anytime soon


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> LMAO. How U kow. Were u there wth him givin him a hand


FUU NEVER ATE BRO HE SAID IT WAS FROM THE SHOW YOU GUYS WENT TO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ONCE Again JST A Reminder MANDATORY MEETING SEE Everyone There WRITE Down YOUR OPINIONS DOWN SO YOU CAN Bring IT UP SAT JUNE 30


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> FUU NEVER ATE BRO HE SAID IT WAS FROM THE SHOW YOU GUYS WENT TO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


He got a lil existed cuz he got a trophy....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> He got a lil existed cuz he got a trophy....


lol make sure all your oc members are there on Saturday bro if they don't show up there out also see if you can have there parents there too thanks


----------



## dreamer1

Good nite Carnales....see ya guys Saturday


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> lol make sure all your oc members are there on Saturday bro if they don't show up there out also see if you can have there parents there too thanks


Simon I'll let them know tomorrow ......so far everybody said they gonna b ther...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN OR OUT. FUCK IT ILL SEE U AT IN N OUT. LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The only one is CHALE. HIS " PHONE " BROKE.LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. GM


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up my niaggas....where's everybody at....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats good latibs finest 
TTMFT!


----------



## Lolophill13

GOOD MORNING FAM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats gewd jaun


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats good latibs finest
> TTMFT!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lunch time


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats gewd jaun


My bad for the typo....and its juan not jaun lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? Manditory meeting this Saturday June 30 at our beach cruise. You must be there,going to be discussing a lot of things. Kids n teens also we would like your parents to be there as well, you will also need to bring your report cards will be checking grades. We also need to start making a list before Saturday on who's gonna bring what for the cruise as in food n drinks.. so if u can let me or dreamer or Abraham know so we can make a list n we can communicate with each other


----------



## Socal#13

Wass hood LF got thise on sale 20" parts forks are custom
Handle bars do NOT include mirrors


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

How much for the parts


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> My bad for the typo....and its juan not jaun lol


When it comes to spelling...widow takes 1st place


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> How much for the parts


You come to the I.E on the weekends still


----------



## Tripps

how much for the fork


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> You come to the I.E on the weekends still


Yea but I won't be there this weekend its our beach cruise Saturday


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> When it comes to spelling...widow takes 1st place


Lol


----------



## Socal#13

Tripps said:


> how much for the fork


90 shipted ther custom forks never seen them around before


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea but I won't be there this weekend its our beach cruise you wantem all or just a sertain part cus give you a deal in all


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> TEAM HI POWER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but I won't be there this weekend its our beach cruise you wantem all or just a sertain part cus give you a deal in all
> 
> 
> 
> Chain guard,pedals,n forks
Click to expand...


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chain guard,pedals,n forks
> 
> 
> 
> Forks are 80 chainguard 25 pedals 15 THISE PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPING
Click to expand...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So 120.00 for all?


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> So 120.00 for all?


Yeah homie...ther all clean or your best offer they need to go


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie...ther all clean


Can u hold them til July 7 weekend ill be up in riverside then.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye homie give him a deal bro. $100.00


Socal#13 said:


> TEAM HI POWER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forks are 80 chainguard 25 pedals 15 THISE PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPING
Click to expand...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

My bad for the typo. . Its latins not latibs


Juan GT Reyes said:


> My bad for the typo....and its juan not jaun lol


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Can u hold them til July 7 weekend ill be up in riverside then.


If your gonna want them for sure homie nd you not bullshiting me...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> If your gonna want them for sure homie nd you not bullshiting me...


Forsure I want them ill be up I'm riverside July 7 weekend, its for.my sons 20inch


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOCAL $80 ND A SIGNED POSTER FROM THE HIGH POWER TEAM. . HOOK IT UP JOEY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> SOCAL $80 ND A SIGNED POSTER FROM THE HIGH POWER TEAM. . HOOK IT UP JOEY


I'll hook it up with poster n 2cds


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Miz lady pinks gotta sign it. TO MY LOVE SOCAL #13


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'll hook it up with poster n 2cds


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. ALL DAY ROLLIN IN THE FINEST WAY


----------



## Socal#13

100 with a criminal poster sing by him nd the new cd with the empire ridaz collab.. If yoou can do that ther yours


----------



## mr.widow-maker

80. Those cds r expensive but good quality. :thumbsup:


Socal#13 said:


> 100 with a criminal poster sing by him nd the new cd with the empire ridaz collab


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> 100 with a criminal poster sing by him nd the new cd with the empire ridaz collab.. If yoou can do that ther yours


Ok let me see what I can do, imma try to hit up crimes.


----------



## Socal#13

Homie I got 2 cds for 15 @ traffic from ese manece


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Homie I got 2 cds for 15 @ traffic from ese manece


Yea that's firme I was there with them at traffic


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea that's firme I was there with them at traffic


lil G told my homie if he was down to to collab


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats a 110 bucks and a poster. Total


Socal#13 said:


> Homie I got 2 cds for 15 @ traffic from ese manece


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats a 110 bucks and a poster. Total


Posters are free homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats y i put and a poster.


Socal#13 said:


> Posters are free homie


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats y i put and a poster.


Then a am down


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There u go joey. $80 buck the cds nd the poster singed. THIS HOMIE HOOKING U UP NOW .


Socal#13 said:


> Then a am down


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> There u go joey. $80 buck the cds nd the poster singed. THIS HOMIE HOOKING U UP NOW .


Nah hell no I thougth 110 a cd and a poster


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cash $80 + cd $15+ cd $15 nd a signed poster


Socal#13 said:


> Nah hell no I thougth 110 a cd and a poster


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Check it out fam talking to southside demon from hi power soldiers and I told him when he does more videos if he needs low low bikes n cars to let me know n I can get them to be in the videos n this is what he wrote me back. what you guys think? We ready to be in some videos? 



(alright forsur gee an damn i was lookin for some fresh rides for my music video too lol its all good thow ill get um on my next)


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We got those fresh rides


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Check it out fam talking to southside demon from hi power soldiers and I told him when he does more videos if he needs low low bikes n cars to let me know n I can get them to be in the videos n this is what he wrote me back. what you guys think? We ready to be in some videos? (alright forsur gee an damn i was lookin for some fresh rides for my music video too lol its all good thow ill get um on my next)


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> We got those fresh rides


He gonna let me know for his next video, we just gotta see if we ready to be in some videos, gonna do big things soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im ready give me a date nd time. Also im tlkin wth GANSTA RIC wth onlock entertainment. Nd hes makin our own song and gunna put us in it


TEAM HI POWER said:


> He gonna let me know for his next video, we just gotta see if we ready to be in some videos, gonna do big things soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Im ready give me a date nd time. Also im tlkin wth GANSTA RIC wth onlock entertainment. Nd hes makin our own song and gunna put us in it


Orale that's firme


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale that's firme


----------



## Tripps

whats it going to be called


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up I see socal selling ny forks Wtf....he told me 60


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'm trying to get them for my sons 20 inch n the chain guard n pedal


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up I see socal selling ny forks Wtf....he told me 60


Thrr actully sold aleeady but I said 60 cus you said you were broke...90 was my origanal price with shiping but grumps comes to the I.E every weekend


----------



## mr.widow-maker

hey playa. When u sell to latins finest u sell it at the same price because the word gets out


Socal#13 said:


> Thrr actully sold aleeady but I said 60 cus you said you were broke...90 was my origanal price with shiping but grumps comes to the I.E every weekend


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> hey playa. When u sell to latins finest u sell it at the same price because the word gets out


90 was the first price I gave the to dreamer nd he said he was broke so I told him 60 cus I need money nd know am just try to sell my forks cus I got sone custom forks on hold so forks wer still on sale for same price weather dreamer wanted them or not I just try to help him out


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

looking to trade this for some 20 inch lowrider bike parts or 20 inch lowrider bike


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

same thing looking to trade


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nice amp.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nice amp.


Thanks trying to get rid of it I upgraded to a better one so I don't use this one anymore n it just sits in my room, I wanna trade it or sell it


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> 90 was the first price I gave the to dreamer nd he said he was broke so I told him 60 cus I need money nd know am just try to sell my forks cus I got sone custom forks on hold so forks wer still on sale for same price weather dreamer wanted them or not I just try to help him out


It's all good bro make Ur sell so grumps gonna buy them


----------



## mr.widow-maker

New member to the IE.TTT


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> New member to the IE.TTT


Who edgar


----------



## LatinsFinest714

i got a mint condition trike kit for a 20" for sale trying to get rid of it asap $65 obo
I also have some new twisted mirrors with green reflectors ill take $20 for the both 
Won some brand new gangster mufflers at the old memories show letting them go for $25 
Need the money for my upcoming projects


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup latins finest family


----------



## Socal#13

Them g I wish you couldve have thats trike kit for sale a couple weeks back I woulve bougth it from you nd steted of that foo that lied to me


LatinsFinest714 said:


> i got a mint condition trike kit for a 20" for sale trying to get rid of it asap $65 obo
> I also have some new twisted mirrors with green reflectors ill take $20 for the both
> Won some brand new gangster mufflers at the old memories show letting them go for $25
> Need the money for my upcoming projects


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Socal#13 said:


> Them g I wish you couldve have thats trike kit for sale a couple weeks back I woulve bougth it from you nd steted of that foo that lied to me


my bad bro its just it was last minute you still need it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Naw player. This homie from norco


Socal#13 said:


> Who edgar


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up wth edgar?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam and new member welcome to the family TTMFT


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats up wth edgar?


Nothing homie doing the same thing as everybody in the club trying to take the club to the top wer is suppost to be at


----------



## Socal#13

LatinsFinest714 said:


> my bad bro its just it was last minute you still need it


I actully do homie but I need to get rid of the one some foo sold that foo lied to me nd sold me a 26" one insted of a 20"


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales......where's the new member!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ziek post the new member bike up another trike added to the fam! !!!!!!!!!!! Were the member Tito's 26" bike from o*C chapter? ????????


----------



## dreamer1

Tito he's in Mexico.......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Tito he's in Mexico.......


O shit lol forget it he won't be back for a minute does he half to cross the river? ??????


----------



## dreamer1

Simon Latins finest doing a car wash to raise fund to help a brother out ......Paisas finest Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I have no pic of titos bike I.TOLD JOSE TO POST IT. IM COMPUTERLESS.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ziek post the new member bike up another trike added to the fam! !!!!!!!!!!! Were the member Tito's 26" bike from o*C chapter? ????????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He went to go see his family in the PAISAS CHAPTER :thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> O shit lol forget it he won't be back for a minute does he half to cross the river? ??????


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Socal#13 said:


> I actully do homie but I need to get rid of the one some foo sold that foo lied to me nd sold me a 26" one insted of a 20"


Oh take it back to that guy


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam....Wat u guys doing today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST. TTMFT ALL DAY ROLLIN IN THE FINEST WAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

4more days


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam SEE everyone Saturday


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam oc chap n ie chap. Saturday for whoever wants to meet up in the morning n roll together to the beach ill be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask ave off the 22 fwy at 630am ill wait there till 645 for whoever if not then will all see each other at the beach.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

How far is that from the 55freeway


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam oc chap n ie chap. Saturday for whoever wants to meet up in the morning n roll together to the beach ill be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask ave at 630am ill wait there till 645 for whoever if not then will all see each other at the beach.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning fam SEE everyone Saturday


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> How far is that from the 55freeway


I wanna say like 20 min or so is right off the 22 fwy


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I may meet up wth the new member in corona nd go stright	there


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> I may meet up wth the new member in corona nd go stright	there


Sounds coo


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Sounds coo


Or If the new member wants to meet up with the oc chap that's coo to ill be at the parking lot


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP FAMILY I WANTED TO INTRODUSE THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE FAMILY HIS NAME IS RAFAEL AND HE IS JOINING OUR FAMILY WITH HIS TRYKE............RAFAEL ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WELCOME YOU TO THE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!! STAY UP PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TO ALL THE FAMILY WHATS GOING ON!!!! STAY UP PLAYERS AND DON'T LET ANY ONE TELL U GUYS DIFFERENT!!!!!!!!!!!! REMEBER WE ARE NOTHING BUT THE FINEST!!!! ONE BIG ASSSS FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Welcome to the fam Rafael


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SPELL CHECK. NUTHIN


ElProfeJose said:


> TO ALL THE FAMILY WHATS GOING ON!!!! STAY UP PLAYERS AND DON'T LET ANY ONE TELL U GUYS DIFFERENT!!!!!!!!!!!! REMEBER WE ARE NOTHING BUT THE FINEST!!!! ONE BIG ASSSS FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

I thought he's name was rafiel.........that's Wat widow said......when it comes to spelling widow could win the spelling b contest


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ahahahaha lol dreamer


----------



## dreamer1

Serio but he said its the cell fon......


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My phone fuks it up sometimes as well


----------



## LatinsFinest714

*LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS 4 $ALE*

i got a mint condition trike kit for a 20" for sale trying to get rid of it asap $65 obo
I also have some new twisted mirrors with green reflectors ill take $20 for the both 
Have a lowrider trailer with a birdcage hitch for $180 obo 
A lowrider crown with lowrider engraved in it for $20 obo
Won some brand new gangster mufflers at the old memories show letting them go for $25
The wheels are sold but i got some brand new trike fenders for a 20" for $30 
i have a homeade tank for a 26" shoot me a offer 
And i have two seats shoot me a offer 
Need the money for my upcoming projects


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> My phone fuks it up sometimes as well


It's cuz u fools got metro paisa shit


----------



## dreamer1

I have a trike kit for sale....new ,clean...


----------



## Tripps

i will give you 10 for the crown


----------



## Tripps

ey dreamer how much for the trike kit


----------



## dreamer1

100


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMFAO. MINE BEEN DROPPED IN WATER. FELL OUTTA MY POCKET WHEN I RUN, ND I HAVE HAD IT FOR LIKE 2 YEARS. NEEDA NEW ONE BUT MY BIKE IS EATIN MY PAPER.


dreamer1 said:


> It's cuz u fools got metro paisa shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANOTHER MEMBER POSSIBLY FOR THE IE. TTT 3 IN 1 WEEK. LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT ON HOT 92.3 and brodcasted the bike cruize at 11:14 pm


----------



## dreamer1

Good bro


----------



## dreamer1

Thank-you for letting us know


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. GOTTA PUT IN WORK.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning family have good day


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up grizzly.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Fam...just woke up,Wats going on....u guys ready for Sat


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT LOTS TO BE SAID AT THE MEETING. SO BE READY. MAKE SHURE TO COME UP AND SAY WHAT U HAFT TO SAY.DONT HOLD IT IN


----------



## dreamer1

Shit u hold it in ....


----------



## Tripps

the homie memo is geting the 20 inch lowrider bike today


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> the homie memo is geting the 20 inch lowrider bike today


Wat 20' bike....any pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pics?


----------



## dreamer1

No pics


----------



## Socal#13

Go,look in the viejitos topic yoo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up lets bump this page 2


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

If any of u know anyone thAT wants to buy 26 inch springer forks straight n 26 inch 72 spoke wheels let me know trying to sell them or trade them


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. WERE U ALL AT


----------



## Socal#13

Eyy grumps hit up my homeboy spanks to paint your sons bike that foo got down on my frame ill post a pic in here so you can see it...


----------



## Socal#13

Here lokk at the frame sikk ass fuck


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Here lokk at the frame sikk ass fuck


I'm thinking of painting Emma's bike.......do some murals wit the Cleveland show or family guy...Wat u guys think


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The cleveland show.lol


dreamer1 said:


> I'm thinking of painting Emma's bike.......do some murals wit the Cleveland show or family guy...Wat u guys think


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER... GET ON THE THREAD ....SCHWINN 1966 hes got some 12 inch.and 16 inch rims for sale


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> The cleveland show.lol


I was thinking Cleveland sitting on the toilet....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nd this is for ur daughter . :thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> I was thinking Cleveland sitting on the toilet....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wtf!!!!!!!! Were my mijas at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

In class board 


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wtf!!!!!!!! Were my mijas at


----------



## dreamer1

She's in class...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Putting my sons low low back together hopefully he can take.it saturday, but the sand blaster didn't work its still green


----------



## dreamer1

Green It's life bro.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

My hands hurt bro, I scrubbed all the parts with steel wool cause the parts were painted silver but now there back to Chrome thanks to steel wool. Even the wheels were silver but not no more lol all back to chrome.


----------



## dreamer1

Lol shit I'm struggling wit Emma's bike....fixing the wheel n cleaning the crome......I'm sweating like a bitch


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN, it doesn't look bad except for a few spots that r chipped, it look just like angels bike the one he took to Santa Ana


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> My hands hurt bro, I scrubbed all the parts with steel wool cause the parts were painted silver but now there back to Chrome thanks to steel wool. Even the wheels were silver but not no more lol all back to chrome.


you should of Jst put paint thinner on it.
It would of Jst came write off


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> DAMN, it doesn't look bad except for a few spots that r chipped, it look just like angels bike the one he took to Santa Ana


As longest u can ride it It's koo bro


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Next week grizzly, ill do that


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

POPS CRUIZER.TTT LATINS FINEST IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RIP WIDOW MAKER!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WADD UP HOMIEZThere are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
oneofakind+
LIL GOODTIMES CC+


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I don't think my son gonna make it to the beach Saturday, he's going to my parents house in riverside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

STILL 4 SALE GOT 2 LEFT. $50.00


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


>


who's bike is this?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamers Lil daughter Emma


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ttt


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> who's bike is this?


That's lil gangsta Emma ....16' bike planning to repaint the frame some murals of the Cleveland show..hope before legions show.....just got done cleaning the crome fix a few things n its ready for shows now


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

this is how it looks as of right now putting it back together for now, gonna sand it down next week.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RIDE IT DREAMER.LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Nice 16 lil Emma should call it tea time cus she love tea party's


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Sick ride homie mad props


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up furby...Grasias bro...


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Nice 16 lil Emma should call it tea time cus she love tea party's


Simon bro...


----------



## furby714

Was up homie guna b getn trophies dawg am guma b doin mayb a 12 or tricycle


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up furby...Grasias bro...


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Was up homie guna b getn trophies dawg am guma b doin mayb a 12 or tricycle


Orale carnal sounds Firmez......maybe I'm a get another 16' pixie Idk yet


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to work.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? So what time everyone rolling Saturday?


----------



## furby714

Orle me too I wana do some tng small for my futire kid bro


dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal sounds Firmez......maybe I'm a get another 16' pixie Idk yet


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Orle me too I wana do some tng small for my futire kid bro


Sounds Firmez bro


----------



## furby714

Yea bro hows work


dreamer1 said:


> Sounds Firmez bro


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Orle me too I wana do some tng small for my futire kid bro


Sounds Firmez bro


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN bike put back together but I need a bolt n nut for the Andorra bars


----------



## dreamer1

Home depot carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

got to go get a bolt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

getting the bikes ready for tomorrow my girls bike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just rode my son low low to the liquor store


----------



## dreamer1

LOL u all over the place bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> LOL u all over the place bro


Yup


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

my sons


----------



## dreamer1

Let everybody know about tomorrow carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tomorrow beach cruise huntington beach manditory meeting must be there make sure u bring your report card as well and your parents also bring what your susposed to bring as in food wise as when I talked with everyone. I'm going to try to bring hamburgers but not sure cause my girl hoping her pay check goes in today if not I will only be bringing case of waters sucks I know.... who's taking a grill, dreamer probably gonna bring some chicken. Imma be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask off the 22 fwy at 630am for whoever wants to meet up n roll together imma wait til 645.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Planning on gettin to the beach around 630-7am. Because they r having a surf event all week long


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

U going straight to the beach or you gonna meet up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Naw no stoping. Need a spot G. ONLY PLACE WERE STOPPIN IS IN CORONA TO TAG ALONG WTH A NEW MEMBER


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok that's coo


----------



## dreamer1

Yea i heard this event...sucks but Wat can u do


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So is anyone going to meet up in the morning? If not then ill just go straight to the beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus go there. DINT FORGET THE BANNER. I HAVE A EAZYUP LETS BLAST IT. ALSO WEAR UR SHIRTS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jus go there. DINT FORGET THE BANNER. I HAVE A EAZYUP LETS BLAST IT. ALSO WEAR UR SHIRTS


Yea I got the banner


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Rich brining a bbq. Who can bring charchol nd fluid. Also a waters sodas chips?


----------



## dreamer1

I got the chips,watermelon,ham,sandwich bread,mayo.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I know we meeting up at beach n pch, but is that the parking lot we all r gonna park in so were all together?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YES.


----------



## dreamer1

The trike kit


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> The trike kit


100 u pay shipping


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

My girl said Make sure UR ready in the morning she wants to leave UR pad no later then 645 @dreamer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He takin the bikes?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAKE UP FOO'$ . ITS TIME TO GET READY


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> My girl said Make sure UR ready in the morning she wants to leave UR pad no later then 645 @dreamer


Sorry about that bro but the girls r not going.....but if u think u can take a bike let me know bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTFT


----------



## dreamer1

Tired as Fuck.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam all day cruizing nd having a blast is over. LAYITLOW BUMPING TIME


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up? Lol


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What up? Lol


Wat up Phill.................wait a minute oh its grizzly


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT to the latins finest family!


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT to the latins finest family!


Wats up Juan......where u been


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

We're the picture from yesterday?


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT NOT ONLY TO SUPPORT BUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE BEACH!!!!!!! HERE ARE SOME PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

THANKS FOR THE BUMP PLAYER!!!!



Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT to the latins finest family!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

To BAD GT COULDENT GO? WAS GOOD JUAN


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Juan......where u been


Not much homie and umm just here trying to make some $$$


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP PLAYER!!!!


Anytime homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> To BAD GT COULDENT GO? WAS GOOD JUAN


Sorry we couldnt go bro...gotta make that $$$


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sorry we couldnt go bro...gotta make that $$$


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THANK U FOR COMING OUT. EL VAGO86,O*C68,TRAFFIC SO CAL,ONTARIO CLASSICS,DUKES IE. SEE U ALL AT OUR NEXT FUNCTION


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MORE PICS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOME MORE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEWEST BIKE TO THE INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER.TTT


----------



## Socal#13

Thise is your bike now


----------



## mr.widow-maker

A MEMBERS HOMIE


Socal#13 said:


> Thise is your bike now


----------



## Socal#13

Oraa sick


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:


How was the cruize


----------



## mr.widow-maker

sick g, a good 50 bikes rolled. EVERY WHERE WE WERE ROLLING EVERYONE WAS LOOKING,GIVING COMPLAMENTS ND SHIT, IT WAS SICK I WANNA DO ANOTHER ONE NEXT MONTH,BUT IDK YET


Juan GT Reyes said:


> How was the cruize


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FOR THE PRICE, IT WAS AT A STEAL!


Socal#13 said:


> Oraa sick


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> FOR THE PRICE, IT WAS AT A STEAL!


Yeah he gave me a price to I wanted for my brother thats try in to joing a club


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> sick g, a good 50 bikes rolled. EVERY WHERE WE WERE ROLLING EVERYONE WAS LOOKING,GIVING COMPLAMENTS ND SHIT, IT WAS SICK I WANNA DO ANOTHER ONE NEXT MONTH,BUT IDK YET


Cool...abd u should go for it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U gunna come down?


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Cool...abd u should go for it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale. Well its in our hands now 


Socal#13 said:


> Yeah he gave me a price to I wanted for my brother thats try in to joing a club


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> U gunna come down?


It depends cause some Sundays i work and some i dnt... ima start working next week and thats wat the guy said so idk \('.')/


----------



## mr.widow-maker

It would on a saturday. So sunday u could rest. But u work


Juan GT Reyes said:


> It depends cause some Sundays i work and some i dnt... ima start working next week and thats wat the guy said so idk \('.')/


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> It would on a saturday. So sunday u could rest. But u work


Yeah :/ but i need the cash


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale. Well its in our hands now


Firme..


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up just got home...had a good time wit the Fam


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Just dropped off some money for some custom wheels hopefully they come out looking fuckin sick now its time to save $327
Already have $110 

Now to wait for my trike kit money 
Money from brother 
Money from bryan and memo 

and see if i could sell those wheels from my trike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Keep up the good work guys NUTHIN BUT good things coming this year and as we grow TTMFT FOR LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB I£ & O*C


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U forgot the bell richard.lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING. WEEKEND FUN IS OVER, NOW BACK TO WORK


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Just dropped off some money for some custom wheels hopefully they come out looking fuckin sick now its time to save $327
> Already have $110
> 
> Now to wait for my trike kit money
> Money from brother
> Money from bryan and memo
> 
> and see if i could sell those wheels from my trike


Dammmmmm Ur going koo koo like zeek......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ull be next homie. 


dreamer1 said:


> Dammmmmm Ur going koo koo like zeek......


----------



## dreamer1

Idk as of today I been thinking of selling Aztec dreams..........some guy willing to give.me 2500 cash by tomorrow.........


----------



## dreamer1

I would like to keep it in the club.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT STEP UP TO THE GAME! MAKE A SICK TRIKE 10X BETTER


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THINKIN ON SALEING WIDOWMAKER? NEW VERSION OMG I CANT BELIVE IM SAYIN IT.


----------



## Tripps

whens the next show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Not shure good question


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I thinks next weekend Saturday veijitos at anahiem indoor n sunday best of friends in lakewood


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I thinks next weekend Saturday veijitos at anahiem indoor n sunday best of friends in lakewood


That's in 2 weeks bro....


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> whens the next show


Lol Idk y u asking .....u can't leave the porch


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up homies see you all at the next one


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LoL TTT BUMPING THIS SHIT TO THE TOP, lets see how this goes . May not come on for awhile, got alot on my mind now! So untill then GET READY OC! THE IE GOT SOME SURPRISES COMIN


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdDUI120rIA&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Latins finest beach cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning youngsters have a good day


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up o.g .....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Out here workin wth my pops in ontario


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool bro make that money stay kool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD BYE PURPLE HAZE! :wave:


----------



## dreamer1

Good bye zeek...........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD BYE AZTEC DREAMS.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD BYE AZTEC DREAMS.


Ur a fool bro......


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Juan...Wats new bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nuthing bro just chillen wats good with u???


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok so I just talked to Lil g from hi power soldiers, me n him are gonna keep in touch for our show in august, he said he's gonna write the date down in his calendar and if he's doesn't got anything else going he's gonna come out to our event n do a performance n donate a few of his cds for raffle and chill n have a booth.


----------



## Lolophill13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok so I just talked to Lil g from hi power soldiers, me n him are gonna keep in touch for our show in august, he said he's gonna write the date down in his calendar and if he's doesn't got anything else going he's gonna come out to our event n do a performance n donate a few of his cds for raffle and chill n have a booth.


RIGHT ON!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nuthing bro just chillen wats good with u???


Same old shit bro....chilling n see how can I rob a bank...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FERIA = saling trike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Same old shit bro....chilling n see how can I rob a bank...


Lol sell some chicle bro lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> FERIA = saling trike


Selling foo lol


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok so I just talked to Lil g from hi power soldiers, me n him are gonna keep in touch for our show in august, he said he's gonna write the date down in his calendar and if he's doesn't got anything else going he's gonna come out to our event n do a performance n donate a few of his cds for raffle and chill n have a booth.


 sweeeeet get down bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Same old shit bro....chilling n see how can I rob a bank...


 naw bro now days banks dont hold too much cash .


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD BYE PURPLE HAZE! :wave:


 hello purple haze:biggrin:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Socal#13 said:


> As of today am selling thise bike


Its covered lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hey dreamer sell your ass lol


----------



## Wiick3d951

Socal#13 said:


> It cant be seen till you with the money..............


Lmao how r u gunna sell something u can't see swear like it's something to get wet over lol


----------



## Socal#13

Wiick3d951 said:


> Lmao how r u gunna sell something u can't see swear like it's something to get wet over lol


Ill be better then you bike thats all I know end of conbersation.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

this convo jus started homie, or is ur hands to sticky to type.LMFAO


Socal#13 said:


> Ill be better then you bike thats all I know end of conbersation.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOCAL DONT WANT US TO SEE HIM. BUT WE ALL KOW THAT FOO FOUND THE KEY TO OPEN THE CLOSET. 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its covered lol


----------



## Socal#13

Wat the hell are you talking about...


mr.widow-maker said:


> SOCAL DONT WANT US TO SEE HIM. BUT WE ALL KOW THAT FOO FOUND THE KEY TO OPEN THE CLOSET.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DID IT HURT?


Socal#13 said:


> Wat the hell are you talking about...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> DID IT HURT?


serio homie you need to get your shit straigt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning family have a good one today and be safe


----------



## mr.widow-maker

u got no humor at all!


Socal#13 said:


> serio homie you need to get your shit straigt


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey dreamer sell your ass lol


 how much ?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Socal#13 said:


> serio homie you need to get your shit straigt


Shit you don't know how to take jokes or play around if you don't see your way out of this page


----------



## lowdude13

it going to get a slight face lift until im ready to rebuild it with a different theme unless lil carlos keeps it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No shit. What up homie what u got planned today


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Shit you don't know how to take jokes or play around if you don't see your way out of this page


----------



## LatinsFinest714

See if I can get some more cash and try to sell my wheels for some more parts custom parts aren't just magically going to appear on my bike


----------



## Socal#13

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Shit you don't know how to take jokes or play around if you don't see your way out of this page


Calm down homie I just dont fuck around like that but as off thisee secound am no longer bumping your page or other pages I would come thru nd show some support to your club nd you foos take it the wrong way


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sale that ass like dreamer! He always gettin new toys 


LatinsFinest714 said:


> See if I can get some more cash and try to sell my wheels for some more parts custom parts aren't just magically going to appear on my bike


----------



## LatinsFinest714

That's cool your not hurting me by doing that


----------



## LatinsFinest714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sale that ass like dreamer! He always gettin new toys


I dont have jobs like you guy's if I did I would have a few bikes with the price I get everything for hahahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Drink a cold one homie nd relax.


Socal#13 said:


> Calm down homie I just dont fuck around like that but as off thisee secound am no longer bumping your page or other pages I would come thru nd show some support to your club nd you foos take it the wrong way


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale theres a job finder in the green sheet


LatinsFinest714 said:


> I dont have jobs like you guy's if I did I would have a few bikes with the price I get everything for hahahaha


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah haven't heard of that over here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Recycler.


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah haven't heard of that over here


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Nope still haven't heard of it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pennysavor


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Oh shit its OC. I BET ITS IN SPANISH.LOL


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yup because I speak so much Spanish lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

were the rest paisas chapter ,carlos nd tripps, highpower, ladybug :dunno:


----------



## Lolophill13

Good
Morning
Fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up phill


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wadup latins finest have a great and safe 4th of july...from all the good times ventura county ttmft!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Calm down homie I just dont fuck around like that but as off thisee secound am no longer bumping your page or other pages I would come thru nd show some support to your club nd you foos take it the wrong way


Hey socal no disrespect to u carnal but this fools just Fuck around carnal we just playing bro don't get it twisted bro....chill...carnalito n come thru wit some illegal fireworks


----------



## dreamer1

Shit...Mexican ass is priceless....Carlos said it


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wadup latins finest have a great and safe 4th of july...from all the good times ventura county ttmft!!!


Thanks carnal...u guys have a good 4th of July too......don't burn Ur self bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Thanks carnal...u guys have a good 4th of July too......don't burn Ur self bro


Same goes for u bro lol hahahaha wat u doing for today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOW U SUSPOSE TO HAVE FUN IF U CANT GET BURNT?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thats not fun when ur screaming in pain in the er lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Oh thats how your takin it.lol ok then 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats not fun when ur screaming in pain in the er lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahaha i wanna stay white u feel m bro lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Come down here homie, ill show u some white :|


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahaha i wanna stay white u feel m bro lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

what u say. Half off homie, all i need is $650


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahahahahaha


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats not fun when ur screaming in pain in the er lol


Lol hell no.....I got me some fireworks


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahaha i wanna stay white u feel m bro lol


Shit I was white before I started working construction


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> what u say. Half off homie, all i need is $650


For p.j's parts??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Lol hell no.....I got me some fireworks


Same here bro


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> For p.j's parts??


 this fool


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I aint no fool ima a scholar a leader not a fool lol jk


----------



## dreamer1

LOL.....sure carnal...I know u got some illegal fireworks....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahahaha na homie i got the cheap ones were u have to pull the littel string lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale i got those to but i got them over he boarder so when u pull the string she undresses  


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahahaha na homie i got the cheap ones were u have to pull the littel string lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If your a scholar then u should kow that AINT is not a word. Even this fool knows that nd i went to summerskool to milk the clovk nd still ass,


Juan GT Reyes said:


> I aint no fool ima a scholar a leader not a fool lol jk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> If your a scholar then u should kow that AINT is not a word. Even this fool knows that nd i went to summerskool to milk the clovk nd still ass,


Thats the way i talk foo lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U must got burnt to fuck then carnal, no wonder y yur a rent a cop  juan get me some mexican bread nd charge it to my plastic 


dreamer1 said:


> Shit I was white before I started working construction


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats how u get down playa. :thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats the way i talk foo lol


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> U must got burnt to fuck then carnal, no wonder y yur a rent a cop  juan get me some mexican bread nd charge it to my plastic


Wachale.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fuck donuts. Ill get u te good shit


dreamer1 said:


> Wachale.......


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up phil


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PAGE 200 TONIGHT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> U must got burnt to fuck then carnal, no wonder y yur a rent a cop  juan get me some mexican bread nd charge it to my plastic


Hahahaha fosho homie lol u want it shiped?? L pm me for more info ahahahahaha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats how u get down playa. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Y u laughin. Im serious . This foo needs to be awake at night instead of watchin those hynas ballin n he cant get 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahaha fosho homie lol u want it shiped?? L pm me for more info ahahahahaha


----------



## dreamer1

Fucken widow gone koo koo


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Y u laughin. Im serious . This foo needs to be awake at night instead of watchin those hynas ballin n he cant get


Wat foo??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

man i got 2 boxes of 42shots nd 3 boxes of 25 shots ready to blast off but im stayin home nd u cant shoot them here. Grrrr


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fuk it! Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye foo member. I live in white twn, well old people nd there nozy af and they call the cops for no reason, especially not alowed to have nor shoot over here nd i got the NO STRINGS ATTACHED ONES . U PAY THE $5000 FINE ND ILL BLAST THESE BITCHES WERE THEY BELONG


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Fuk it! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahahahaha y.o.l.o! Hahaha


----------



## dreamer1

Still playing outside after the cops said no......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahahahaha y.o.l.o! Hahaha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Still playing outside after the cops said no......


See thats why they hate us mexicans lol hahaha jk


----------



## lowdude13

*BUMP.........*


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> See thats why they hate us mexicans lol hahaha jk


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Stop being scared shoot those shit!!!!!!!!! If not bring them to the next show and ill show you how to do it man fuck the police


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up grizzly. How was it last night?


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Stop being scared shoot those shit!!!!!!!!! If not bring them to the next show and ill show you how to do it man fuck the police


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats y i stay white. :roflmao: :roflmao:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> See thats why they hate us mexicans lol hahaha jk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats y i stay white. :roflmao: :roflmao:


Good and stay white! Lol :roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger: lol


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good and stay white! Lol :roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER COMIN SOON!!!!! GO BIG OR GO HOME


----------



## mr.widow-maker

​COMING TO A TOWN NEAR U!!! SO BE READY FOR THE SHOCK


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> :finger: lol


Hahahaha so wat up homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

On layitlow on the phone nd fb on the computer


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahaha so wat up homie


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I feel u bro same shit here...nuthibg to do today but relax


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I feel u bro same shit here...nuthing to do today but relax


----------



## mr.widow-maker

​AWWWWW SHIT!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Idk why it put it 2x lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I LIKE THE PIC. WHAT DO U CALL UR BIKE??


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Idk why it put it 2x lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Bs


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> I LIKE THE PIC. WHAT DO U CALL UR BIKE??


Idk bro still need a theme its hard tho bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GET U


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Idk bro still need a theme its hard tho bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

​what up socal#13There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
Socal#13


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> I GET U


Help a brotha out?


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up fools u guys still here


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fosho bro gotta take advantege of my last week before i go to work nect week lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were u ninjas at ?


----------



## dreamer1

Mimi'z time...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Mimiz time??? Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> WIDOW MAKER COMIN SOON!!!!! GO BIG OR GO HOME


I don't believe u post pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ull see it all done. 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I don't believe u post pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ull see it all done.


La super show ????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He cant hang like us young peeps.lol


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Mimiz time??? Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Vegas!


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> La super show ????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEE U THERE...WIDOW MAKER.TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Vegas!


Don't scared ain't no one want to copy u. Go to la super show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEE U THERE LA SUPERSHOW!!!


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Don't scared ain't no one want to copy u. Go to la super show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHO WANTS SOME!!!! I AINT GREETY ILL SHARE EVEN IF U AINT IN THE CLUB.LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PURPLE HAZE B4 I OWNED IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PURPLE HAZE WHEN I OWNED IT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> He cant hang like us young peeps.lol


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Take widow maker to the super show and thats it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE CHAPTER TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST SGV


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST OC


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Looks like the oc have more bikes then the mother chapter


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB ( ALL CHAPTERS )


----------



## mr.widow-maker

8 N 8 HOMIE WERE TIE. BUT I CAN POST ALL MY BIKES HOMIE ND I TRIPPLE THE IE.... BUT I KEEP IT TO THE ONES THAT SHOW


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Looks like the oc have more bikes then the mother chapter


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Quality not Quantity


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Well it looks like we got QUALITY  BUT I TELL YOU WHAT It's GREAT TO BE THE FINEST TTMFT FOR ALL ARE CHAPTERS KEEP UP THE GOOD Work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Well it looks like we got QUALITY  BUT I TELL YOU WHAT It's GREAT TO BE THE FINEST TTMFT FOR ALL ARE CHAPTERS KEEP UP THE GOOD Work


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!!!


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Let's see if we can get any IE bikes to the emotions cruise night today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Vegas homie 4 me


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Let's see if we can get any IE bikes to the emotions cruise night today


----------



## LatinsFinest714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Vegas homie 4 me



Besides you


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Angles under construction, tapout sitting,pedal car yea, purple haze getting minor work,smile now trike maybe,... Theres a viejitos show tomarrow, better responce


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Besides you


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Thanks for the support


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey homie, my fam in rough times bro so comin out to oc n back,la, adds up where that money can be put on medical bills bro between my step mom now my dad wth no insurance COUNT THAT SHIT UP HOMIE, THEY CAN TAKE OUR HOUSE BRO IF THEY DONT PAY, but if i can get a ride to the event them im there to represent :thumbsup: like we all said this is a hobby not something mandatory,family over this anyday bro! So ill hit up the IE n see whats up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. For sale 50.00 anaheim area


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hey homie when you going to come out to the IE TO show some support bro so you can see how fast it starts adding up bro when are stuff is ready you well see but we well be out there for the Goodtimes show and stuff like we said at the meeting


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Looks like the oc have more bikes then the mother chapter


 ..........wait wait watever happend to Rafael.........!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey homie, my fam in rough times bro so comin out to oc n back,la, adds up where that money can be put on medical bills bro between my step mom now my dad wth no insurance COUNT THAT SHIT UP HOMIE, THEY CAN TAKE OUR HOUSE BRO IF THEY DONT PAY, but if i can get a ride to the event them im there to represent :thumbsup: like we all said this is a hobby not something mandatory,family over this anyday bro! So ill hit up the IE n see whats up


Dammmmmm grizzly u got Ur babyboy trained. Good.........its not a hobby It's r lifestyle...cabrones


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Angles under construction, tapout sitting,pedal car yea, purple haze getting minor work,smile now trike maybe,... Theres a viejitos show tomarrow, better responce


Where's the viejitos show tomorrow...........I know there's 1 here next week....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Vegas homie 4 me


I'm getting tired of hearing Vegas,till Vegas....Fuck that bring the shit out now......if not I'm a call Osama bin laden n handle Ur ass....ok


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Just remember what you say it's a hobbie not anything mandatory


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Well when it's mandatory well let you know in tell than Jst have fun and do your thang bro thats y your the VP OF THE oc make it happened what's up dreamer I agree bring that bike out now  also ANGEL 4 LIFE COMING OUT SOON


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> I'm getting tired of hearing Vegas,till Vegas....Fuck that bring the shit out now......if not I'm a call Osama bin laden n handle Ur ass....ok


Thats wat were all saying pero this foo dnt wanna


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOING OUT WTH LATINS FINEST IE CC/BC TONIGHT TO A CRUIZE NIGHT IN RIVERSIDE CALIF on 16880 van buren blvd.riv,ca at FARMER BOYS. ALL OC MEMBERS R GOING TO BUENA PARK TO IMPERIAL BURGERS ON 6201 LINCON AVE.BUENA park,ca. LATINS FINEST GOING TO BE ALL OVER THE PLACE.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U WANNA SEE THE WIDOWMAKER COME OUT,. LET ME SEE A RAISE OF HANDS!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats wat were all saying pero this foo dnt wanna


That's cuz he's white.....he needs some Mexican in it


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Well when it's mandatory well let you know in tell than Jst have fun and do your thang bro thats y your the VP OF THE oc make it happened what's up dreamer I agree bring that bike out now  also ANGEL 4 LIFE COMING OUT SOON


Wats up grizzly.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> U WANNA SEE THE WIDOWMAKER COME OUT,. LET ME SEE A RAISE OF HANDS!!!!


See Wat i mean Juan.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOLY SHIT IM SCARED. hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IE CHAPTER HOMIE!!!!


dreamer1 said:


> ..........wait wait watever happend to Rafael.........!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NO HANDS.HMM SEE U IN VEGAS.TTT


dreamer1 said:


> See Wat i mean Juan.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERES A LIL SNEEK PEAK FOR U INPAITIENT PEOPLE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> That's cuz he's white.....he needs some Mexican in it


Ik a way???? Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> HERES A LIL SNEEK PEAK FOR U INPAITIENT PEOPLE


That pic look more like i aint gonna show shit bro lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS WAIT HOMIE


Juan GT Reyes said:


> That pic look more like i aint gonna show shit bro lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHERES DREAMER AT???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS WAIT HOMIE


Lets get a head count then if we get alot of votes then u post a full pic of the frame and parts??? Q-vo homie ur down????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOW MANY VOTES? 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lets get a head count then if we get alot of votes then u post a full pic of the frame and parts??? Q-vo homie ur down????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM WHAT UP,.FELL FREE TO COMENT ON HERE. TTTThere are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Juan GT Reyes+
LatinsFinest714+
Socal#13


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY SOCAL13 R U STILL MAD???? DO U NEED A HUG


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Start the tread homie but info of ur bike then the picture u just put up and kepp it on for a week or so and lets see wat happens


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Start the tread homie but info of ur bike then the picture u just put up and kepp it on for a week or so and lets see wat happens


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUAN MAKE IT HOMIE .ILL POST LATER IMA GO TO A CRUIZE NIGHT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

A picture of what?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MAKE A THREAD. I POSTED A SNEEK PEEK OF MY BIKE, A PAGE BEHIND. ND EVERYONE WANTS TO SEE IT SO IF I GET ENOUGH VOTES.LETS SAY 40 ILL POST WHAT THE WIDOW MAKER LOOKS LIKE RIGHT NOW


Mr. Grizzly said:


> A picture of what?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GET ME A FINE ASS HYNA. HELL YEA.TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ik a way???? Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUAN MAKE IT HOMIE .ILL POST LATER IMA GO TO A CRUIZE NIGHT RIGHT NOW


Alrite bro but i need info.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM OFF.TTT HAVE A GOOD DAY. SEE U ALL AT THE CRUIZE NIGHT IN RIVERSIDE.TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY SOCAL13 R U STILL MAD???? DO U NEED A HUG


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS IS ALL U HOMIE. UR DEAL. MAKE IT,ND ILL POST A PIC LATER


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Alrite bro but i need info.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS FROM ME PERSONALY!!! BUT HE STILL AINT COMENTING ON OUR SHIT.LOL


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Man 40? Your crazy hey you said it was 8-8 I think it's more like 9-8 I£ is up you forgot Chale? I talked to him he said he's still in


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> THIS IS ALL U HOMIE. UR DEAL. MAKE IT,ND ILL POST A PIC LATER


Info tho how much $$ on frame and parts and display!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NO FOOL. MY BIKE WIDOWMAKER. REVEAL IT AND SHOW IT OFF ALREADY, BUT I SAY NO NOT TIL VEGAS


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Man 40? Your crazy hey you said it was 8-8 I think it's more like 9-8 I£ is up you forgot Chale? I talked to him he said he's still in


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DISPLAY STILL SAME BRO,MY FRAME STILL ISENT DONE! BUT I HAVE ABOUT $1000 IN IT,PARTS R STILL GETTING WORKED ON AS WE SPEAK


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Info tho how much $$ on frame and parts and display!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Somebody get a rope widow maker getting big headed


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup latins finest 
TTMFT!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Fucken Ziek see what you started lol now you going to half to show your shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUAN STARTED THE THREAD. HE WILL JUS SEE IT IN VEGAS.TTT


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Fucken Ziek see what you started lol now you going to half to show your shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

POSTED IN RIVERSIDE,CA


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Headed to ie riverside after I get out of work at 1230 for the weekend


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JOEY U WANT TO GET THAT BIKE OR WHAT??


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Na I'm low on funds n imma build my sons into a TRIKE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SO THERES A FEW PPL SAYING THE IE NEVER GOES OUT?? HA POINT PROVED TONIGHT! 5 BIKES N 1 CAR..... OC WHERE UR PICS AT LETS POST THEM UP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol I'm at work so I got no pics to post up Haha


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> SO THERES A FEW PPL SAYING THE IE NEVER GOES OUT?? HA POINT PROVED TONIGHT! 5 BIKES N 1 CAR..... OC WHERE UR PICS AT LETS POST THEM UP


Wow after how many months u guys went out....n actually its 3 bikes n 1 car cuz remember Jorge its on this side bro...lol


----------



## dreamer1

We had 3 bikes but u know we all over the place representing.......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up dreamer did you goto cruise night?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HES HAVING 2ND THAUGHTS HOMIE. EVEN THOUGH HE FROM OC, HES THINKING ON THE IE, BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY. WE 1 BIG ASS FAMILY!!!!


dreamer1 said:


> Wow after how many months u guys went out....n actually its 3 bikes n 1 car cuz remember Jorge its on this side bro...lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oc chapter we gotta step it up, gotta get more oc members let's do this....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HES HAVING 2ND THAUGHTS HOMIE. EVEN THOUGH HE FROM OC, HES THINKING ON THE IE, BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY. WE 1 BIG ASS FAMILY!!!!


Lol  ok if u say so n Ur happy I'm happy too...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOOKIN UP GEORGE WTH CUSTOM UPOLISTRY FOR HIS BIKE..TTT OC GOING TO HATE WTH PASSION


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up dreamer did you goto cruise night?


Simon carnal we end up going pinky n me n the girls....it was ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker

QUALITY NOT QUANTITY!!!


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oc chapter we gotta step it up, gotta get more oc members let's do this....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> QUALITY NOT QUANTITY!!!


Yea I know that zek, I mean we gotta keep our eyes out for new members with clean Ass bikes...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HOOKIN UP GEORGE WTH CUSTOM UPOLISTRY FOR HIS BIKE..TTT OC GOING TO HATE WTH PASSION


If its elephant skin...I'm already hating...or mosquitoe skin even better....but if its the same shit then I seen to many


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal we end up going pinky n me n the girls....it was ok


Wasn't as crowded as last time?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah get some real skins on the upholstery


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Wasn't as crowded as last time?


Not really about 30 cars bro...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Not really about 30 cars bro...


DAMN less then last time then


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah get some real skins on the upholstery


Elephants,mosquitoes,Burro skin...something new


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> DAMN less then last time then


Simon carnal....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah no stock material lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

O*C BIKE CLUB IN BUENA PARK,CA TONIGHT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UR GOING TO TRIP HOMIE.TTT GLASS WORK,TUCK N ROLL,BISCUT. JUS WAIT HOMIE


dreamer1 said:


> Elephants,mosquitoes,Burro skin...something new


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HE WANTED FORESKIN.LOL


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah no stock material lol


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Please my guy does everything hand stitched wit real animal skin


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> UR GOING TO TRIP HOMIE.TTT GLASS WORK,TUCK N ROLL,BISCUT. JUS WAIT HOMIE


I'm tripping now...thanks to u I'm not gonna be able to go to sleep.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HE WANTED FORESKIN.LOL


Some gorilla nuts would look good on the seat


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Please my guy does everything hand stitched wit real animal skin


Ask him if he can do porkypine


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> If its elephant skin...I'm already hating...or mosquitoe skin even better....but if its the same shit then I seen to many


hey you can also hook him up with 4skin lol haha FUNNY ASS SHIT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> I'm tripping now...thanks to u I'm not gonna be able to go to sleep.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker
LatinsFinest714+
Mr. Grizzly+
dreamer1+


----------



## dreamer1

Zzzzzzzzzzzssssss


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's up fam you foos are funny lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Fucken Ziek man that how the LA RIOTS started cus of white guys lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol Waz up grizzly, the fam is funny lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ya its the fucken heat bro it's hot out here in the I£ I would say let's go back to the beach but those fucken oc pigs all wise harassing us all the time


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya its the fucken heat bro it's hot out here in the I£ I would say let's go back to the beach but those fucken oc pigs all wise harassing us all the time


Lol Yup I know what u mean DAMN pigs, really its hot out there Dang I'm headed out there soon as I get out of work in like 30min


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Wtf lol Haha face looks like a dude Haha


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## dreamer1

Mimi'z time for.me....lates


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL OF A SUDDEN CARLOS POPS UP.LMFAO



dreamer1 said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IF I WAS U I WOULDENT GO


dreamer1 said:


> Mimi'z time for.me....lates


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


>


she needs a bear on her back


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT HAVE IT ANYMORE


Mr. Grizzly said:


> she needs a bear on her back


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Mimi'z time for.me....lates


man get up old man you know the freaks come out at night


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> DONT HAVE IT ANYMORE


what you do with it?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yup Yup lol, GRUMPS getting ready to roll to riverside


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KOW WHAT THAT MEANS......PARTY


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yup Yup lol, GRUMPS getting ready to roll to riverside


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yup Yup party lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER. THEY WANNA KOW IF UR A FREAK/LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yup Yup lol, GRUMPS getting ready to roll to riverside


He's coming to the I£ cus he wants to join over here he's having 2nd thoughs like George  lol jk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JOEY. U WANT A TATOO.LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> DREAMER. THEY WANNA KOW IF UR A FREAK/LOL


Were the fuck is her hair lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IE GOT THE HOOK UPS.TTT THATS Y. AFTER HE GETS WHAT HE WANTS THEN HE SPLITTING BACK TO THE OC.LOL


Mr. Grizzly said:


> He's coming to the I£ cus he wants to join over here he's having 2nd thoughs like George  lol jk


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> He's coming to the I£ cus he wants to join over here he's having 2nd thoughs like George  lol jk


Lol oh shoot whatcha out


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> JOEY. U WANT A TATOO.LOL


shit I doooooooooo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM TELLING U. THEY LIKE IT ROUGH.LOL THATS Y THEY WANT DREAMER


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Were the fuck is her hair lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dreamer to old his ass is asleep he needs a old bitch with no teeth


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Well imma be off for a bit gotta drive to riverside, ill see what up when I get to riverside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOLD ON. I GOT HET ON SPEED DIAL.LOL


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Dreamer to old his ass is asleep he needs a old bitch with no teeth


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Riverside bound now


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Well imma be off for a bit gotta drive to riverside, ill see what up when I get to riverside


OK have a safe drive


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SHE WANTS TO EAT DREAMER TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Riverside bound now


He said it he's I£ BOUND


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> SHE WANTS TO EAT DREAMER TTT


Fuu can't see it?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JOEY IE BOUND EVERYONE. HES TIRED OF OC.LOL JK HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U SERIOUS


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Fuu can't see it?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE.ITS MIMIZ TIME.LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ya good night mijas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:buttkick:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya good night mijas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I I mite need some bikes for a photo shoot for miss lady pinks this weekend ill know more info tmorrow


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool let us know


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here in riverside now


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just talked to lady pinks she gonna let me know in a bit if she has her photoshoot so guys I might call some of you if she needs bikes n let u know when n where


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN THE IE??


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just talked to lady pinks she gonna let me know in a bit if she has her photoshoot so guys I might call some of you if she needs bikes n let u know when n where


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning mijas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> IN THE IE??


She hasn't told me where yet


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KOOL


TEAM HI POWER said:


> She hasn't told me where yet


----------



## dreamer1

Widow relax Ur bike It's not ready ....or u finally gonna take it out.???????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL SLAP A BEACH SEAT N CRANK. N LETS GO.LOL :shh:


dreamer1 said:


> Widow relax Ur bike It's not ready ....or u finally gonna take it out.???????


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ILL SLAP A BEACH SEAT N CRANK. N LETS GO.LOL :shh:


LOL...shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUT I HAVE MORE BIKES HOMIE.TTT


dreamer1 said:


> LOL...shit


----------



## dreamer1

U got plenty of bikes....but out of all the bikes....the yellow n Ur pops look good the rest r ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I SAVE THE BEST FOR LAST:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> U got plenty of bikes....but out of all the bikes....the yellow n Ur pops look good the rest r ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Ur a fool wit the video....lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lol


dreamer1 said:


> Ur a fool wit the video....lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

R U SCARED. WIDOW MAKER COMIN!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER SOLD HIS TRIKE


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> DREAMER SOLD HIS TRIKE


Fool wait till the fool comes thru wit the .$$$$$$$ man widow relax I'll post pics when i get the money


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:guns:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Joserios

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Wow!!!! U got taste!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What no way forreals dreamer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Joserios said:


> Wow!!!! U got taste!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## chale63

:wave:NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST:wave:


----------



## chale63

CHALE


----------



## chale63

PECE OUT SEE YA SOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS SATURDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHOS GOING. SO FAR. GEORGE N RAFIEL


----------



## dreamer1

Carnales good news I sold the trike but I'm a keep it till the Normandy casino show after the show its no longer mine it will go to a guy here in O*C who's name I don't wanna say cuz he said its a surprise to he's club......Aztec dreams R.I.P after July 21


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HE PAY U ALREADY??



dreamer1 said:


> Carnales good news I sold the trike but I'm a keep it till the Normandy casino show after the show its no longer mine it will go to a guy here in O*C who's name I don't wanna say cuz he said its a surprise to he's club......Aztec dreams R.I.P after July 21


----------



## dreamer1

Nope but he left a deposit n he's coming back July 22


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP JOE.There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Latin Luxury+
LatinsFinest714+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL GIVE U, $2700


dreamer1 said:


> Nope but he left a deposit n he's coming back July 22


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What the Dream girls say? Do what you got to do


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$1500 OBO......DREAMER I FOUND A TRIKE, BUT GOT TO BE SHIPPED FROM DALLAS TX


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ILL GIVE U, $2700


Relax my ninja.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> $1500 OBO......DREAMER I FOUND A TRIKE, BUT GOT TO BE SHIPPED FROM DALLAS TX


That's a nice trike but shit its gonna b like 500 in shipping


----------



## mr.widow-maker

1500 SHIPPED? YOUR CALL


dreamer1 said:


> That's a nice trike but shit its gonna b like 500 in shipping


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What the Dream girls say? Do what you got to do


Well it all came to ....we can always build another trike ....so they getting some of the $$$$$ n the I guess we building another trike soon I hope


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> 1500 SHIPPED? YOUR CALL


Well I only have 500 need to save it till July 22 that's when i should be getting the rest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DO U WANT IT,ILL SEND U HIS #


dreamer1 said:


> Well I only have 500 need to save it till July 22 that's when i should be getting the rest


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> DO U WANT IT,ILL SEND U HIS #


Maybe if he still have it by the 22 then will see


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Simon rite now we gonna concentrate in going to viejitos n Normandy cuz after those shows game over for the trike.....Normandy will b last


----------



## mr.widow-maker

i may go to best of friends


dreamer1 said:


> Simon rite now we gonna concentrate in going to viejitos n Normandy cuz after those shows game over for the trike.....Normandy will b last


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> i may go to best of friends


Yea will see if we can go.to the 1 too......but for sure.Normandy will b ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

got to represnt at the homies show GT UP CARNAL


dreamer1 said:


> Yea will see if we can go.to the 1 too......but for sure.Normandy will b ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*
HERES A MESSAGE I GOT ON FACEBOOK. IS ANYONE INTERESTED????
Joseph Lucero*


Hello, ZEK Im hosting a tattoo show "Ink Culture Festival" at the ontario convention center and wanted to see if you might want to show case a couple of bikes in doors during the festival... You can call me with any questions and look forward to talking with you soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD01zQtfVaM&feature=youtube_gdata_player Gabe DJING family party in riverside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> *
> HERES A MESSAGE I GOT ON FACEBOOK. IS ANYONE INTERESTED????
> Joseph Lucero*
> 
> 
> Hello, ZEK Im hosting a tattoo show "Ink Culture Festival" at the ontario convention center and wanted to see if you might want to show case a couple of bikes in doors during the festival... You can call me with any questions and look forward to talking with you soon


when


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MORE INFO TO COME.THATS WHAT I GOT. I CALLED N LEFT A MESSAGE.TTT


dreamer1 said:


> when


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> MORE INFO TO COME.THATS WHAT I GOT. I CALLED N LEFT A MESSAGE.TTT


Can we get a discount on tats....LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TLK TO JOEY.LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Can we get a discount on tats....LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's up fam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHOS GOING. SO FAR. GEORGE N RAFIEL


Imma most likely go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Imma most likely go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT,TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up.ninjas........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP. WHERE U ALL AT?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:inout:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Back in the oc now


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Back in the oc now


----------



## dreamer1

Chilling at my pad.....its lazy day today


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just ran into angel at the block of Orange


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WERES TRIPPS AT?


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

That fu tripp so he cant get on tell he gets up what's up homies


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:naughty: HAHA FUNNY SHIT. SO DID THE FLYER COME IN YET


Mr. Grizzly said:


> That fu tripp so he cant get on tell he gets up what's up homies


----------



## dreamer1

Ummmmmm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

whats up ninjas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

today is dead.wtf


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at today.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:inout:


----------



## Tripps

what up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHATS UP. KEEP POSTING HOMIE, DONT JUS LOOK


Tripps said:


> what up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS WEDNESDAY. KOOL AND THE GANG IS HAVING A FREE CONCERT IN BEAUMONT . WHO WANTS TO ROLL. STARTS AT 7PM???


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Text oc members what's up


----------



## Tripps

brown pride is comeing out soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U HIT UP MY GUY HOMIE FOR AIRBRUSHING


Tripps said:


> brown pride is comeing out soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

O*C


----------



## Tripps




----------



## Tripps

yea i hit him up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HES GOING TO DO IT


Tripps said:


> yea i hit him up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, oc members Saturday veijitos show anaheim indoor marketplace n sunday best of friends in lakewood we would like all oc members to try their hardest to be there n bring out their bike. I work tonight but ill try to text everybody again tonight, I text members earlier so just waiting on communicating response.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up oc you well have your banner Saturday iam going to go personal to deliver it can someone tx me the address for the show in the oc?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GRIZZLY HERE U GO


mr.widow-maker said:


> THIS SATURDAY


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

~ROLL CALL~
CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC



BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C



MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S



SOLO RIDER'S


----------



## Tripps

what color should i get the bike


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> what color should i get the bike


Bryan you need to try to go to the shows this weekend in anaheim n lakewood I need a print out of your grades too


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LET HIM DO IT G. 
HE DOES ALL KINDS OF WORK


Tripps said:


> what color should i get the bike


----------



## Tripps

am going saterday


----------



## Tripps

i know but what color should i ask for


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AZTEC HOMIE. BROWN, TAN,ORANGE. HE IS DOING A AZTEC FRAME RIGHT NOW, TELL HIM TO LET U SEE IT,


Tripps said:


> i know but what color should i ask for


----------



## Tripps

i seen it


----------



## Tripps

he was trying to sell it to me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS FUCKING BAD. HOW MUCH HE TELL U


Tripps said:


> he was trying to sell it to me


----------



## Tripps

600


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS A GOOD PRICE HOMIE. IS IT KANDY ND ALL OR WHAT


Tripps said:


> 600


----------



## Tripps

i dont know but thats way to much for me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MONEY N TRADE UR FRAME FOR IT?


Tripps said:


> i dont know but thats way to much for me


----------



## Tripps

na i like my frame its from may 1973 and its a schwinn


----------



## dreamer1

Another Aztec bike Wtf homie.....I'm doing Aztec dreams 2....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AHAHA


dreamer1 said:


> Another Aztec bike Wtf homie.....I'm doing Aztec dreams 2....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DO WHAT U WANT.BUT IT BETTTER BE BAD ASS.


Tripps said:


> na i like my frame its from may 1973 and its a schwinn


----------



## Tripps

simon ese


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LETS SEE WHO GETS THE AZTEC BIKE DONE 1ST.. ANYWAYS U GOT A TRIKE N HE HAS A 2WHEELER*


----------



## dreamer1

Do another widow maker...2 tripps


----------



## dreamer1

Homie I got a few ideas....planning to put a lil tv n a Wii


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U MEAN WIDOW MAKER 3


dreamer1 said:


> Do another widow maker...2 tripps


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I THAUGHT THE KIDS WANTED FAMILY GUY


dreamer1 said:


> Homie I got a few ideas....planning to put a lil tv n a Wii


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I THAUGHT THE KIDS WANTED FAMILY GUY


That's for the lil 16' bike bro


----------



## dreamer1

Aztec dreams coming soon.....


----------



## Tripps

my bike is going to be done like in 4 weeks


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> my bike is going to be done like in 4 weeks


Finally.....hope u can make it Saturday cuz we gonna roll deep....also Wtf wit memo I thought u said he was gettin.g a20' bike


----------



## Tripps

its going to be the best bike in all costa mesa


----------



## Tripps

yea am not sure whit memo


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> its going to be the best bike in all costa mesa


Wow.....will see


----------



## Tripps

and that foo is broke


----------



## dreamer1

Memo need to start doing something bro cuz we need to get he's shit for Vegas or he need to let us know Wat he planning to do.....


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> and that foo is broke


Well we told u fools we can help but u guys gotta make it to the shows n represent this way we can see u guys got love for the club....cuz so far memo doing Nada....atleast u have a bike n tryin g to do Ur thing n he doing Nada


----------



## Tripps

whens vegas


----------



## dreamer1

Vegas is October 14.... But for the O*C chapter we have viejitos n normandy casino....n if pinky gets he's bike ready we can go to legions too


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

In October


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OCTOBER 14


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Remember bring grades I need grade print outs no excuses....


----------



## Tripps

i may not be able to all the show october


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRING THOSE DAM GRADES.LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> i may not be able to all the show october


Homie Vegas is in October....but till then we have a few here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VEGAS WERE ALL PITCHING IN FOR WHO EVER GOES ON A BIG ASS PENSKE TRUCK OR TAKING OUT OUR 17FT BOX TRAILER. BUT WE NEED A TRUCK


----------



## Tripps

i know i fight in october


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Zek what you think one big latins finest carwash ie n oc together n that money goto Vegas...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THERE AINT GOING TO BE SITTING AROUND FUCKING OFF. 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Zek what you think one big latins finest carwash ie n oc together n that money goto Vegas...


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> i know i fight in october


HOMIE I fight everyday here wit my Carnales


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> THERE AINT GOING TO BE SITTING AROUND FUCKING OFF.


So what you say, what you think? Let's run it by grizzly as well n see what he says.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> THERE AINT GOING TO BE SITTING AROUND FUCKING OFF.


Talkin.g shit.......naw let's do r own thing don't want Zeek posting shit on fb n lil


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I say let's do it one big Ass family carwash fundraiser


----------



## Tripps

no but this is going to be in the ring


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I say let's do it one big Ass family carwash fundraiser


????????????????????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRING IT TO THE IE. I GOT A RING HOMIE


Tripps said:


> no but this is going to be in the ring


----------



## Tripps

its in the big bad oc thats were its at


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

If u can go check out the burger place on Lincoln carnal and see if they'll let us Do a carwash that would be coo cause I can't during the day my lady uses the car for work


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> If u can go check out the burger place on Lincoln carnal and see if they'll let us Do a carwash that would be coo cause I can't during the day my lady uses the car for work


Simon carnal we just gotta set up a date I think we should do it sat July 28...Wat u think


----------



## dreamer1

We have nothing on the date....let do this...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ME N TRIPPS R GOING TO GET DOWN IN THE RING. ONLY $5 TO WATCH


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal we just gotta set up a date I think we should do it sat July 28...Wat u think


I have a family thing that day, I say august 4 so it gives is time to spread the word n make flyers n let everybody know.


----------



## Tripps

am a boxer


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I have a family thing that day, I say august 4 so it gives is time to spread the word n make flyers n let everybody know.


Let's check if Thers nothing on that date n let's make it happend.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ME N TRIPPS R GOING TO GET DOWN IN THE RING. ONLY $5 TO WATCH


I got 5 on it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Orale let's do it.. imma get off for a bit time to start working be back later


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UR A BOXER. IM A KNOCKER OUTTER.LOL


Tripps said:


> am a boxer


----------



## dreamer1

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:buttkick:


dreamer1 said:


> Lol


----------



## Tripps

am thinking about makeing muhammad ali bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GET DOWN CHARLIE BROWN.


Tripps said:


> am thinking about makeing muhammad ali bike


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> am thinking about makeing muhammad ali bike


Homie make up Ur mind...Aztec or Ali bikla


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SHIT MAKE IT A TERRORIST BIKE. 


dreamer1 said:


> Homie make up Ur mind...Aztec or Ali bikla


----------



## dreamer1

Osama bin laden bike...LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Osama bin laden bike...LOL


----------



## Tripps

after am done with the aztec bike am going to do the ali bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)

mr.widow-maker
dreamer1+
LatinsFinest714+
Juan GT Reyes+
Socal#13


----------



## mr.widow-maker

hno:


Tripps said:


> after am done with the aztec bike am going to do the ali bike


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up plp.....


----------



## Tripps

am going to make the fork his arm with the boxing gloves


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRYAN.TTT


----------



## Tripps

thats fucked up window


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHENS YOUR QUINCE?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GUESS WE R CELEBRATING BRYANS 15 AT A VIEJITO SHOW. GET READY TO BLOW THOSE SIRONS


----------



## Tripps

thats fucked up
window


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TI, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TI, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS QUERIDA BRYAN, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A USTED


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: AT LEAST U CAN SPELL. STAY IN SCHOOL 


Tripps said:


> thats fucked up
> window


----------



## dreamer1

LOL window


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHENS YOUR QUINCE?


Why u asking...u wanna be he's chambelan.....lol


----------



## Tripps

simon


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRYAN.TTT


Make sure u bring a cake or else we gonna give u a cake bro....happy b-day


----------



## Tripps

what time does the show start


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger:


dreamer1 said:


> Why u asking...u wanna be he's chambelan.....lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Make sure u bring a cake or else we gonna give u a cake bro....happy b-day


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> what time does the show start


We r meeting at my pad at...don't know Wat time but I'll let u know bring Ur bike n b on time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WERE THE HELL IS


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> :finger:


LOL


----------



## Tripps

yea bring cake


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> what time does the show start


Roll in at 6 am n show at 10 am


----------



## dreamer1

Tamalllleeeessssssss


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U GOING TO BUY! HELL YEA IM THERE


Tripps said:


> yea bring cake


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Roll in at 6 am n show at 10 am


So at 8 at my house


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> U GOING TO BUY! HELL YEA IM THERE


Fuck yea we r ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*OUT OF ALL U VIEWING 2 R COMMENTING? WTF WHATS UP GUYS*There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 3 guests)

mr.widow-maker
dreamer1+
TEAM HI POWER
Juan GT Reyes+
LatinsFinest714+


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WERE THE HELL IS


Up ur nalgas around the corner! lol


----------



## Tripps

you vatos are going to bring cake its my birth day


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP PLAYA. ??/


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Up ur nalgas around the corner! lol


----------



## dreamer1

Juan cooking...joey washing dishes n Abraham watching tv


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:buttkick: U KOW WHAT THAT MEANS0


Tripps said:


> you vatos are going to bring cake its my birth day


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Up ur nalgas around the corner! lol


 booooooooooooooo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUAN. MAKE ME A MEXICAN BREAD CAKE FOR THE HOMIES BDAY. N SHIP IT


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> you vatos are going to bring cake its my birth day


If Ur ther in time we will get u cake if not u buy lunch


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM DOWN FOR THAT. HE BETTER NOT BE LATE BECAUSE U KOW HOW THE IE GETS DOWN ON FOOD


dreamer1 said:


> If Ur ther in time we will get u cake if not u buy lunch


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUAN. MAKE ME A MEXICAN BREAD CAKE FOR THE HOMIES BDAY. N SHIP IT


Yeah  do u also want a cookie????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Y NOT GET ME A PRINCESS COLLARED COOKIE, ITS HER BDAY


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah  do u also want a cookie????


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> IM DOWN FOR THAT. HE BETTER NOT BE LATE BECAUSE U KOW HOW THE IE GETS DOWN ON FOOD


Shit especially wit grizzly n phill....they don't Fuck around when it comes to food....


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah  do u also want a cookie????


N some milk too bro


----------



## Tripps

just bring the cake


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT FORGET RITCHIE N DANIEL. THEY GET DOWN A BUFFETS HOMIE, I SEEN AT VEGAS LAST YEAR


dreamer1 said:


> Shit especially wit grizzly n phill....they don't Fuck around when it comes to food....


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> just bring the cake


Just bring Ur ass to the show


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> DONT FORGET RITCHIE N DANIEL. THEY GET DOWN A BUFFETS HOMIE, I SEEN AT VEGAS LAST YEAR


As longest we don't get kick out of the buffet we kool


----------



## Tripps

haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> As longest we don't get kick out of the buffet we kool


----------



## dreamer1

220


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUAN??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

???


mr.widow-maker said:


> Y NOT GET ME A PRINCESS COLLARED COOKIE, ITS HER BDAY


----------



## dreamer1

Ok I'm a hit the shower.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THE PARTY HAS JUS BEGUN


dreamer1 said:


> Ok I'm a hit the shower.....


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> Ok I'm a hit the shower.....


So was this a invite


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*SHOW HIM HOW ITS DONE!*


Lolophill13 said:


> So was this a invite


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Y NOT GET ME A PRINCESS COLLARED COOKIE, ITS HER BDAY


Lol ups will get there within 4 or 5 business days! Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I WANT OVER NIGHT SHIPPING!!!:rant:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol ups will get there within 4 or 5 business days! Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY SOCAL! I KOW YOUR VIEWING OUR PAGE HOMIE, SO EAITHER COMMENT OR BOUNCE!:nicoderm:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> I WANT OVER NIGHT SHIPPING!!!:rant:


Dnt rush me playa! Lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IERWeWdxSeM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS GO NOW NOW NOW!!!!


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Dnt rush me playa! Lol


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> So was this a invite


If u wanna take her place why not....lol


----------



## dreamer1

This fools


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!! FFOR THE BIKE SHOW!


----------



## dreamer1

Good burgers....99 c can't beat that


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I WONDER IF ABRAHAM GOING TO WEAR 2 SHIRTS.:biggrin:


dreamer1 said:


> Good burgers....99 c can't beat that


----------



## Ladybug32

Hahah that's late, the earlier the better, it packs up fast there


dreamer1 said:


> So at 8 at my house


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$400 obo





















1964 schwinn


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS GO NOW NOW NOW!!!!


:gun: hold on foo!!! Lol jk 
Waddup latins finest!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

[h=2]LATIN LUXURY C.C & B.C CRUSIE NIGHT SAT JULY 14, 2012[/h]_







LATIN LUXURY CC/BC CRUISE NIGHT_
Whats up people come out and join us LATIN LUXURY CC/BC sat. July 14 from 5pm to ? at Farmer boys 15991 Perris Boulevard, Moreno Valley CA. cruise night all car clubs and solo riders welcome come hang out and bring the family we will be having a DJ and raffles so come out and join us for some summer night fun so lets have a good time and leave the attitude and drama at home​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

QVO U ALREADY KOW WHATS UP. LOL MY ZIPPER LOL


Juan GT Reyes said:


> :gun: hold on foo!!! Lol jk
> Waddup latins finest!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> *LATIN LUXURY C.C & B.C CRUSIE NIGHT SAT JULY 14, 2012*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LATIN LUXURY CC/BC CRUISE NIGHT_
> Whats up people come out and join us LATIN LUXURY CC/BC sat. July 14 from 5pm to ? at Farmer boys 15991 Perris Boulevard, Moreno Valley CA. cruise night all car clubs and solo riders welcome come hang out and bring the family we will be having a DJ and raffles so come out and join us for some summer night fun so lets have a good time and leave the attitude and drama at home​


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> QVO U ALREADY KOW WHATS UP. LOL MY ZIPPER LOL


Hahahahaha wats good for the weekend???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WERE GOING TO SHOW THOSE VIEJITOS WHOS REALLY IN DA HOUSE ON SATURDAY. THEN SUNDAY BEST OF FRIENDS AT FUDDRUCKERS


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahahaha wats good for the weekend???


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::rimshot::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WERE GOING TO SHOW THOSE VIEJITOS WHOS REALLY IN DA HOUSE ON SATURDAY. THEN SUNDAY BEST OF FRIENDS AT FUDDRUCKERS


Good luck!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:x:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good luck!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> :x:


So qats good in the hood lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAS GEWD IN THE HOOD:dunno:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> So qats good in the hood lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WAS GEWD IN THE HOOD:dunno:


Dispensa android error lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

METRO PCS.LOL


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Dispensa android error lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> METRO PCS.LOL


Hell no dmshit dnt work in my area lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Shit especially wit grizzly n phill....they don't Fuck around when it comes to food....


Did somebody say food


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Tripps said:


> yea bring cake


Ok ill bring cack 8=====D lol you can blow the candle out lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam,


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:banghead:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hell no dmshit dnt work in my area lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMFAO HAVE FUN TRIPPS:bowrofl:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ok ill bring cack 8=====D lol you can blow the candle out lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> :banghead:


Wat???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKS LIKE IM NOT ATTENDING ANYSHOWS UP THERE IN VENTURA


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wat???


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKS LIKE IM NOT ATTENDING ANYSHOWS UP THERE IN VENTURA


Y????


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Man found some nice bikes on Craigslist in the ie right now


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM ON THE LOOK OUT. TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Man found some nice bikes on Craigslist in the ie right now


----------



## mr.widow-maker

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3129205330.html THIS IS MY OLD BIKE. I SOLD IT TO HIM FOR $500 GOOD DEAL GET IT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/3129205330.html THIS IS MY OLD BIKE. I SOLD IT TO HIM FOR $500 GOOD DEAL GET IT


That's the one I saw, if I had the money I would


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I TOOK THAT BIKE OUT RAIN OR SHINE, I WANT IT BUT NO $


TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's the one I saw, if I had the money I would


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

If I had anything good to trade I would


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

IMPALA PARTS HOMIE. I KOW HE WILL TAKE


TEAM HI POWER said:


> If I had anything good to trade I would


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

If I had a impala lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IOWNED THAT TRIKE ASWELL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMAO


TEAM HI POWER said:


> If I had a impala lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea I know right lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SHIT 350. BUY SOME TRIBAL PARTS N HAVE A BIKE FOR LESS THEN $1000


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea I know right lol


----------



## dreamer1

I like the red bike they selling for 1000 like the paint job


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno:


dreamer1 said:


> I like the red bike they selling for 1000 like the paint job


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning mijas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wad up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, we should do another beach cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who's ready for another beach cruise


----------



## dreamer1

When


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> When


I don't know we got to set something up


----------



## dreamer1

Will talk at the show....when zeek its not around...he's loko


----------



## Tripps

what up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's up you going to the shows this weekend


----------



## Tripps

brown pride is comeing soon


----------



## Tripps

yes


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Cool u bringing the bike


----------



## Tripps

na


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Why not


----------



## Tripps

i had a lil crash


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh what happen


----------



## Tripps

i was checking out some girls and i hit the wall


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> yes


Wow really...


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> i was checking out some girls and i hit the wall


Excuses


----------



## Tripps

it was not that bad


----------



## dreamer1

Homie just bring that shit...n also bring Ur grades no excuses same goes to memo .....tell he's ass ...cuz that's Ur ticket to either knots or six flaggs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEACH TRIP AT HUNNINGTON AGAIN OR WHATS UP?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> BEACH TRIP AT HUNNINGTON AGAIN OR WHATS UP?


I just made a post check it out


----------



## Tripps

i have 2 F's and 1 A in p.e and 2 C's and 1 D


----------



## Tripps

and i took the bike apart


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh those 2 f's are a no no


----------



## Tripps

i had 4 last time and i had 5 classes


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> BEACH TRIP AT HUNNINGTON AGAIN OR WHATS UP?


Let's do it.......again


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> i have 2 F's and 1 A in p.e and 2 C's and 1 D


Bring the report card.....


----------



## Tripps

ok if i find it


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> ok if i find it


Bring it Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT TO DO THE BEACH TRIP AFTER AUGUST HOMIES. ITS PACKED ON SHOWS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOT TO DO THE BEACH TRIP AFTER AUGUST HOMIES. ITS PACKED ON SHOWS


Oh ok let's find a date then


----------



## dreamer1

We have nothing on august 4th


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We have nothing on august 4th


The date sounds good to me, but let's see our ie chap as well


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THE IE MUST REPRESENT AT ANY (INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIENCE ) SHOWS B4 WE GO OUT OTHER PLACES, THE CALENDER IS LOOKING FULL 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> The date sounds good to me, but let's see our ie chap as well


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROYAL FANTASIES CAR SHOW IS AUGUST 5. HELD AT CORONA HIGH SCHOOL, AN THIS IS A EVENT THAT GETS PACKED. SO WE NORMALLY THERE AT 4AM WHEN THE GATES OPEN. SO NO BIKE CRUIZE ON THE 4TH


----------



## Tripps

ey dreamer you doing a new bike


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> yes


You gonna be at the show for more then 2 hrs


----------



## Tripps

yea


----------



## Tripps

ey widow you know were i can get a vtg 1973 schwinn stingray kickstand chromed


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> THE IE MUST REPRESENT AT ANY (INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIENCE ) SHOWS B4 WE GO OUT OTHER PLACES, THE CALENDER IS LOOKING FULL


Oh so this means the O*C will check calendars before we go to the I.E


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROYAL FANTASIES CAR SHOW IS AUGUST 5. HELD AT CORONA HIGH SCHOOL, AN THIS IS A EVENT THAT GETS PACKED. SO WE NORMALLY THERE AT 4AM WHEN THE GATES OPEN. SO NO BIKE CRUIZE ON THE 4TH


Let me check my calendar


----------



## mr.widow-maker

foo dont be getting all smart homie:twak:


dreamer1 said:


> Oh so this means the O*C will check calendars before we go to the I.E


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROYAL FANTASIES CAR SHOW IS AUGUST 5. HELD AT CORONA HIGH SCHOOL, AN THIS IS A EVENT THAT GETS PACKED. SO WE NORMALLY THERE AT 4AM WHEN THE GATES OPEN. SO NO BIKE CRUIZE ON THE 4TH


Just check my calendar n that's the day me n my dreamgilrs r going to six flaggs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger:


dreamer1 said:


> Let me check my calendar


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> foo dont be getting all smart homie:twak:


Homie I'm smart...that's why I grad from high school


----------



## Tripps

ey i need a schwinn stingray kickstand chromed were can i get one


----------



## dreamer1

U gotta send it to the shop......the kickstand cost about 20


----------



## Tripps

were at


----------



## dreamer1

Try Costa mesa swapmeet or golden west


----------



## Tripps

i go ther all the time ther aint shit


----------



## dreamer1

Well homie Ur not looking good...my homie sells them show the $$$$ n u get 1


----------



## Tripps

chrome


----------



## Tripps

how much


----------



## dreamer1

No regular kick stand u gotta send it.to get it crome


----------



## Tripps

ok how much


----------



## Tripps

i need it befor i get the paint job


----------



## dreamer1

U can put it after.....Idk how much but let me ask tomorrow


----------



## Tripps

[h=1]were can i get a new schwinn head badge[/h]


----------



## dreamer1

Talk to Abraham he has the hook up.....I can get u 1 but used


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So memo want to give me back the wheels I sold him


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> Oh so this means the O*C will check calendars before we go to the I.E


Here we go first of all the IE is in the alliances. So thers show that we go to support each other out. Second thing is we talk about this show at the BEACH!!! To remind you also the show on September 8. If you have any question or concerns feel free to call me or pm me on this matter.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anyone wanna buy a Sony gps for 50.00 let me know


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Man what's up with all this petho lol can we all just get along were a big family...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

I think memo needs to sell it his self and well said Phil


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> I think memo needs to sell it his self and well said Phil


Yea that's what I'm talking about sell them himself I even asked him at the beach are u sure n he said yea


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ya hey tripps i have a kick stand a swhinn how much you willing to pay????? It's not after market so let me know


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


Tripps said:


> *were can i get a new schwinn head badge*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

uffin:


Lolophill13 said:


> Here we go first of all the IE is in the alliances. So thers show that we go to support each other out. Second thing is we talk about this show at the BEACH!!! To remind you also the show on September 8. If you have any question or concerns feel free to call me or pm me on this matter.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> So memo want to give me back the wheels I sold him


Lol  some bs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL:banghead:


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> Here we go first of all the IE is in the alliances. So thers show that we go to support each other out. Second thing is we talk about this show at the BEACH!!! To remind you also the show on September 8. If you have any question or concerns feel free to call me or pm me on this matter.


Well since we don't have an alliance we just go all over the.place....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WELL LOOKS LIKE WE WILL SEE U THERE AT SHOW!!!!


dreamer1 said:


> Well since we don't have an alliance we just go all over the.place....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> WELL LOOKS LIKE WE WILL SEE U THERE AT SHOW!!!!


Well Idk I promise the girls six flaggs that date so like I guys said......family 1st this is just a hobby.....will see


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Well Idk I promise the girls six flaggs that date so like I guys said......family 1st this is just a hobby.....will see


That's wright bro so have fun with the fam homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GOT U HOMIE


dreamer1 said:


> Well Idk I promise the girls six flaggs that date so like I guys said......family 1st this is just a hobby.....will see


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

See everyone sat & Sunday it's going to be a bear on the lose lol see you oc


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'll try n go to the show in corona let me know when n time n how much


----------



## Dimes714

I finally made an account..


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dimes714 said:


> I finally made an account..


Who's this?


----------



## Dimes714

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Who's this?


Memo


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, how's everyone's night going


----------



## Joserios

TTT


----------



## Latins Finest

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Talk to my girls n we decide to go on the 4th so me n my dreamgirls will be ther......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

awwwww shit no more shit talking on memo.lol whats up foo DONT FORGET TO BRING GRADES WTH U ON SATURDAY OR SUNDAY TO SHOW. TRY TO MAKE ATLEAST 1 SHOW HOMIE ON EAITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY


Dimes714 said:


> Memo


----------



## dreamer1

LOL....both shows....


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hey whats nickel + nickel= dimes lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Straight west coastin dipping n gliding Latins finest style in this sunny state of califas


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night familia


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY JOEY. LETS GET THAT WEST COAST POP LOCK ON


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam...where's zeek.......he was up all nite bumping pgs like crazy...he wanne to reach 1000 by Sunday


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> awwwww shit no more shit talking on memo.lol whats up foo DONT FORGET TO BRING GRADES WTH U ON SATURDAY OR SUNDAY TO SHOW. TRY TO MAKE ATLEAST 1 SHOW HOMIE ON EAITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY


yeahh.. I'll be there Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WERE BUMPING CITY OF COMPTON NINJAA


dreamer1 said:


> Morning Fam...where's zeek.......he was up all nite bumping pgs like crazy...he wanne to reach 1000 by Sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT HAVE FUN


Dimes714 said:


> yeahh.. I'll be there Saturday


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQGl379hoaA&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Missladypinks traffic carshow hi power soldiers n your boy GRUMPS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hi power traffic carshow. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zd-RIif5dg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

My homie Lil g https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9cGH9fpwQs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> ttt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5:


:h5:


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up fools.....


----------



## Tripps

sup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

103* DEGREES IN THE SHADE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> :h5:


----------



## Tripps

damm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I KOW :banghead:


Tripps said:


> damm


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:


Eyy gee thanks for that spot at the tattoo expo tudy calld me nd told me thanks once again for that chance


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> I KOW :banghead:


 its nice in the oc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KOW HOW I ROLL PLAYA!!!!! SEE U THERE


Socal#13 said:


> Eyy gee thanks for that spot at the tattoo expo tudy calld me nd told me thanks once again for that chance


----------



## Tripps

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya hey tripps i have a kick stand a swhinn how much you willing to pay????? It's not after market so let me know


 10 bucks homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GOT $11


Tripps said:


> 10 bucks homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOCAL SEE U THURSDAY NIGHT TO SET UP!!!!! SEPTEMBER 20


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TOBAD MY VENTURA HOMIEZ CANT MAKE IT!!!


----------



## Tripps

ey widow are you going to the show on saterday


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> SOCAL SEE U THURSDAY NIGHT TO SET UP!!!!! SEPTEMBER 20


Wat thursday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno: IM SHOOTING FOR SUNDAY. BUT WHO KOWS HOMIE*EVERYONE SAYS UR BUYING LUNCH*


Tripps said:


> ey widow are you going to the show on saterday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I PUT THE DATE BOZO IN THE SAME THREAD U COMMENTED.LOL


Socal#13 said:


> Wat thursday


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I PUT THE DATE BOZO IN THE SAME THREAD U COMMENTED.LOL


Oh ok I thougth I was like on the weekend


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> :dunno: IM SHOOTING FOR SUNDAY. BUT WHO KOWS HOMIE*EVERYONE SAYS UR BUYING LUNCH*


no am i got to pay for the paint job for brown pride


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Tripps said:


> no am i got to pay for the paint job for brown pride


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GIVE ME A CALL 909 258 5959


Socal#13 said:


> Oh ok I thougth I was like on the weekend


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got the call for the 2nd job I applied for got to go in Friday n fill out the paperwork n start next week. It's a part time in the mornings.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT HELP OUT ABRAHAM.LOL*


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just got the call for the 2nd job I applied for got to go in Friday n fill out the paperwork n start next week. It's a part time in the mornings.


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just got the call for the 2nd job I applied for got to go in Friday n fill out the paperwork n start next week. It's a part time in the mornings.


i cant find my grades


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:twak:


Tripps said:


> i cant find my grades


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> i cant find my grades


See if u can goto the school n get a print out or to the district office


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS MIMIZ TIME FOR ME. GUNNA BUMP ALL NIGHT AGAIN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HE SAID HE GOT 2 F. SO I BELIEVE HIM BUT ITS YOUR CHAPTER


TEAM HI POWER said:


> See if u can goto the school n get a print out or to the district office


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> See if u can goto the school n get a print out or to the district office


 i dont know were thats at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lmfao. The front office. Nd were u went to go regester for school.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just got the call for the 2nd job I applied for got to go in Friday n fill out the paperwork n start next week. It's a part time in the mornings.


Chales hook me up wit a p t


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> See if u can goto the school n get a print out or to the district office


Thers gotta b a website to check Ur grades...that's how I did it for my girls....


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> i dont know were thats at


U dunno where u school at


----------



## Tripps

yea


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> yea


Go n get a copy fool don't play dumb


----------



## Tripps

were at


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

It's probably from all that boxing it fucked his head up lol


----------



## Tripps

na i dont get hit that much i hit most of the time


----------



## Dimes714

I got straight B's on my GRADES..


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> I got straight B's on my GRADES..


stop showing of ese


----------



## Dimes714

Dnt HATE Holmes..


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> Dnt HATE Holmes..


when are you geting the low low


----------



## Dimes714

Maybe next week if I have enough FERIA...


----------



## dreamer1

This fools.....


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> It's probably from all that boxing it fucked his head up lol


Yea I think so cuz he dunno where to get he's grades


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMFAO TRIPPS U KOW WERE UR SCHOOL IS,, THEN DREAMER SAYS GO THERE N GET A COPPY N U SAY WHERE AT!!! THE FRONT OFFICE BOZO


----------



## furby714

Was up widow was good


----------



## Tripps

the school is closed


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> Maybe next week if I have enough FERIA...


what kind


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> what kind


20"


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> 20"


a schwinn


----------



## Tripps

for 100
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3131894035.html


Dimes714 said:


> 20"


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> for 100
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3131894035.html


that's a peace of shit..it ain't worth it lol...


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> the school is closed


Go to the website fool


----------



## Tripps

dreamer1 said:


> Go to the website fool


i did and i wont let me log in


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> that's a peace of shit..it ain't worth it lol...


 not really its vintage


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> not really its vintage


then u buy it...lol


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> then u buy it...lol


if i had the money


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> i did and i wont let me log in


Make an account call the district do something....think


----------



## mr.widow-maker

whats up homie. 


furby714 said:


> Was up widow was good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 4 guests)

mr.widow-maker
dreamer1+
Dimes714+
furby714
Socal#13


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> if i had the money


its badly rusted


----------



## Tripps

Tripps said:


> if i had the money


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/3123521833.html or this on 150


----------



## Tripps

dreamer1 said:


> Make an account call the district do something....think


 i did


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> a schwinn


im not sure..


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> whats up homie.


U guys goin to da viejitos n Lakewood show dis weekend


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> im not sure..


sure of what


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/3123521833.html or this on 150


orale


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> sure of what


if it's a schwinn..


----------



## Tripps

200 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/3114332585.html


Dimes714 said:


> if it's a schwinn..


----------



## furby714

Ey u vatos lookin for bikes I got a 20 inch frame with the tank in front primered ready for paint 

I also have a 20 inch Schwinn paint candy blue n a frame chain gaurd n fork da needs paint hit mi up if u interested


----------



## Tripps

furby714 said:


> Ey u vatos lookin for bikes I got a 20 inch frame with the tank in front primered ready for paint
> 
> I also have a 20 inch Schwinn paint candy blue n a frame chain gaurd n fork da needs paint hit mi up if u interested


post som pics


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> U guys goin to da viejitos n Lakewood show dis weekend


Homie u know we go all over the place......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We been planning those events forever :thumbsup:


furby714 said:


> U guys goin to da viejitos n Lakewood show dis weekend


----------



## dreamer1

N next week we going to good times show n maybe san fernando oldies show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

And then ROYAL FANTASIES A WEEK OR SO AFTER


----------



## furby714

Orale sick sick


----------



## furby714

Tripps said:


> post som pics


Wel da 20 inch Schwinn is on the classified post I'll get u some pix of the rest


----------



## Tripps

weres ever one at


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Work


----------



## furby714

Tripps said:


> post som pics


Stripped mostly dwn to the metal










Candy blue with patterns but this was befor patterns 









Also have this project beach cruiser da needs jale on paint n Crome cleaning 

The two frames r Schwinn n da cruiser I believe is a Murray


----------



## Tripps

furby714 said:


> Stripped mostly dwn to the metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy blue with patterns but this was befor patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this project beach cruiser da needs jale on paint n Crome cleaning
> 
> The two frames r Schwinn n da cruiser I believe is a Murray


 how much


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Get down on it.


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Get down on it.


Eyy homie can you post the viejitos car show flyer in the viejitos topic porfa


----------



## Tripps

furby714 said:


> Stripped mostly dwn to the metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy blue with patterns but this was befor patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this project beach cruiser da needs jale on paint n Crome cleaning
> 
> The two frames r Schwinn n da cruiser I believe is a Murray


 for the thats Stripped down


----------



## Tripps

furby714 said:


> Stripped mostly dwn to the metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy blue with patterns but this was befor patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this project beach cruiser da needs jale on paint n Crome cleaning
> 
> The two frames r Schwinn n da cruiser I believe is a Murray


how much for the one thats Stripped down


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good


----------



## dreamer1

See ya guys soon Mimi'z time....


----------



## Tripps

ey dreamer why dont you make your truck like


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL FIND IT


Socal#13 said:


> Eyy homie can you post the viejitos car show flyer in the viejitos topic porfa


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Latins Finest

Bump


----------



## Tripps

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS SATURDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OK WHO R U???


Latins Finest said:


> Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Thats the homie from POMONA LOCO


----------



## Tripps

sup vatos


----------



## Lolophill13

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

S.G.V IN DA HOUSE.TTMFT


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Thats the homie from POMONA LOCO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U READY TO BUMP THIS SHIT HOMIE ALL NIGHT LONG?????


Tripps said:


> sup vatos


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> U READY TO BUMP THIS SHIT HOMIE ALL NIGHT LONG?????


simon vato
lets go homie


----------



## Tripps

the jam right here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERE ARE SOME FLIKAS THAT DESERVE ANOTHER LOOK SEE........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

START BUMPING PICS THAT U MAY HAVE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PARTY IN SGV N THE BEACH TRIP PICS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TRIPPS????? WERE U GO, DID MOMMY SAY NO BUMPING


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Tripps




----------



## Tripps

thats all i got


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*DAM IT TOOK U THAT LONG*


Tripps said:


> thats all i got


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST REPRESENTING IN PHOENIX ARIZONA LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## Tripps

how much to get in las vegas show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST MEMBERS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


>


sick ass vato


----------



## Tripps

how much for la super show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VATOS LOCO 4 EVER CARNAL.LMAO


Tripps said:


> sick ass vato


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I HAVE THE PREREGERSTRATION BUT WE R NOT GOING TO REP THE BIKES....PROBABLY WALK IT


Tripps said:


> how much for la super show


----------



## Tripps

becase i want to go with my dad


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TO WALK IT????


Tripps said:


> becase i want to go with my dad


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CRUIZE NIGHT,LMAO THOSE ROADSTERS DIDNT KOW WHAT HIT THEM
























































TRAFFIC 2012


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
























































*KEEP UP THE BUMPING




























*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> TO WALK IT????


hell no in car


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WELCOME TO LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB PAGE....... FELL FREE TO COMMENT ECT!!!! NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST
There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 9 guests)

mr.widow-maker
TEAM HI POWER
furby714
dreamer1+
Wiick3d951+


----------



## dreamer1

Nice Fucken pics Fam........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TO WALK THE EVENT. DUMB DUMB,, TO CHECK OUT THE RIDES ECT


Tripps said:


> hell no in car


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Nice Fucken pics Fam........


----------



## dreamer1

LOL dumb


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> TO WALK THE EVENT. DUMB DUMB,, TO CHECK OUT THE RIDES ECT


yea but how much to enter


----------



## furby714

Nice pictures homie


----------



## dreamer1

Bump it or dump it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

SHOW THEM YOUR REPORT CARD LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BLACK AN YELLOW 




























UHUH U KOW WAT IT IZ !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. EVERYWHERE WE GO WERE MAKING HISTORY!!!! THANKS FER THE BUMP FURBY


furby714 said:


> Nice pictures homie


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> SHOW THEM YOUR REPORT CARD LOL


the one with 4 or 2 f's lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

EITHER ONE AND SEE WHAT THEY TELL YOU LOL


----------



## furby714

Homeboy das our colors too


mr.widow-maker said:


> BLACK AN YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UHUH U KOW WAT IT IZ !!


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> EITHER ONE AND SEE WHAT THEY TELL YOU LOL


there going to tell me good job


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

IS IT FRIDAY YET SO I CAN BE OFF? LOL START MY VACATION ALL NEXT WEEK OFF TIME TO CHILL N RELAX


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THAT HE THINKS THAT HES GUNNA JUS SIT THERE AT SHOWS......HES GUNNA WISH HE DIDNT GET A F AT ALL!!!!!! GET READY TO PUT IN WORK HOMIE


TEAM HI POWER said:


> EITHER ONE AND SEE WHAT THEY TELL YOU LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> Homeboy das our colors too


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> there foing to tell me good job


LOL YOUR FOOL J/P IS THAT WHY THEY CALL U TRIPPS OR CAUSE U JUST TRIPPS WHEN YOU WALK LOL


----------



## Tripps

am down to put in work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY JOEY.... ME N CARLOS (IE) GOT EVERYONE TICKETS TO GO SEE THE GAPP BAND FRIDAY IN CABAZON AT THE MORONGO CASINO....STARTS AT 10PM AT NIGHT.... HIT UP SHIRLEY IF UR DOWN....


TEAM HI POWER said:


> IS IT FRIDAY YET SO I CAN BE OFF? LOL START MY VACATION ALL NEXT WEEK OFF TIME TO CHILL N RELAX


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Can't see it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I WOULD BUT GOTTA SAVE GAS N NO SITTER FOR MY SON


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> LOL YOUR FOOL J/P IS THAT WHY THEY CALL U TRIPPS OR CAUSE U JUST TRIPPS WHEN YOU WALK LOL


how you know


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U CAN BRING HIM HERE HOMIE N PICK HIM UP ON THE WAY BACK???? I LIVE ON THE WAY THERE


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I WOULD BUT GOTTA SAVE GAS N NO SITTER FOR MY SON


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> how you know


DON'T CRASH INTO ANYMORE WALLS.. WILL HAVE TO COME UP WITH A NEW NICKNAME FOR U IF U KEEP CRASHING INTO WALLS LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> U CAN BRING HIM HERE HOMIE N PICK HIM UP ON THE WAY BACK???? I LIVE ON THE WAY THERE


I GOTTA SAVE GAS THO


----------



## Tripps

tripps is way better then hi water


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. YOUR GUNNA MISS OUT ON A MEAN ASS PARTY HOMIE. 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I GOTTA SAVE GAS THO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. YOUR GUNNA MISS OUT ON A MEAN ASS PARTY HOMIE.


I KNOW HOMIE SUCKS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

STOP HATING HOMIE. AT LEAST HE MAKES THAT $ 


Tripps said:


> tripps is way better then hi water


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

THAT'S RIGHT N I DON'T GOT F'S


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> STOP HATING HOMIE. AT LEAST HE MAKES THAT $


who me or him becase i work two


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT WORRY HOMIE...... *VEGAS IS GOING TO BE POPPING SO START SAVING*


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I KNOW HOMIE SUCKS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*MAN STOP TRIPPIN*


Tripps said:


> who me or him becase i work two


----------



## Tripps

if i go to vegas can i take my bike


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

IF U WORK TO U SHOULD BE GOING TO SHOWS COME ON NOW PLAYA LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*brown pride????*


Tripps said:


> if i go to vegas can i take my bike


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> IF U WORK TO U SHOULD BE GOING TO SHOWS COME ON NOW PLAYA LOL


i work in the in the morning and i train in the after noon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama: *this is getting interesting*


TEAM HI POWER said:


> IF U WORK TO U SHOULD BE GOING TO SHOWS COME ON NOW PLAYA LOL


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> *brown pride????*


yea ​brown pride


----------



## mr.widow-maker

so HOW DOES IT FELL IN THE MORNING...DOES IT HURT.....Y U NEED TO PRACTICE FOR.. R U JUSS A BEGGINER:worship::boink:


Tripps said:


> i work in the in the morning and i train in the after noon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I NEED PICS N $ TO PREREGESTER IT. N YEA FOO U CAN TAKE IT


Tripps said:


> yea ​brown pride


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> so HOW DOES IT FELL IN THE MORNING...DOES IT HURT.....Y U NEED TO PRACTICE FOR.. R U JUSS A BEGGINER


for boxing


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

GOTTA SEE IF IMMA HAVE SOME MORE PARTS FOR MY BIKE BEFORE VEGAS OR I MIGHT NOT TAKE MY BIKE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

SO U GONNA BE AT THE SHOW SATURDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NAW FOO. WHEN U GET '' PHYSICAL '' 1 ON 1 TOGETHER


Tripps said:


> for boxing


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> SO U GONNA BE AT THE SHOW SATURDAY


yes


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> NAW FOO. WHEN U GET '' PHYSICAL '' 1 ON 1 TOGETHER


ever day i fight and it makes me fell good after a fight


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> yes


OK REMEMBER YOU N MEMO STILL OWE DREAMER 7 BUCKS FOR YOUR GUYS SHIRTS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U WANNA FIGHT THE GRIZZLY BEAR.LMFAO I HEAR HE LIKES PULLIN HAIR


Tripps said:


> ever day i fight and it makes me fell good after a fight


----------



## Tripps

ok


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> U WANNA FIGHT THE GRIZZLY BEAR.LMFAO I HEAR HE LIKES PULLIN HAIR


hahaha shit


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> ok


ARE U GOING SUNDAY TOO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL NIGHT LONG CARNAL .. CAN U HANG:x:


Tripps said:


> hahaha shit


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> ARE U GOING SUNDAY TOO


no


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

OH OK, YOUR GOING TO OUR SHOW IN AUGUST 11 RIGHT?


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


>


THATS THE FUCKING JAM!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM HOMIE .. THIS AINT NO 21 Q.... NOR THE POLICE 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> OH OK, YOUR GOING TO OUR SHOW IN AUGUST 11 RIGHT?


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> OH OK, YOUR GOING TO OUR SHOW IN AUGUST 11 RIGHT?


were at


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> were at


IT'S IN MORENO VALLEY IT'S GONNA BE MANDITORY FOR MEMBERS


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> IT'S IN MORENO VALLEY IT'S GONNA BE MANDITORY FOR MEMBERS


ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT U KOW ABOUT THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM HOMIE .. THIS AINT NO 21 Q.... NOR THE POLICE


SHHHH DON'T BLOW MY COVER LOL HAHA


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

HEY WIDOW HOW MUCH DID YOUR LATINS FINEST PENDANT COST U


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NO WONDER HOMIE. EVER SINCE U JOINED... THEY BEEN HARRASSING US.LOL


TEAM HI POWER said:


> SHHHH DON'T BLOW MY COVER LOL HAHA


----------



## Dimes714

Do we bring $15 for the banner on Saturday??..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dimes714 said:


> Do we bring $15 for the banner on Saturday??..


YEA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT 1


TEAM HI POWER said:


> HEY WIDOW HOW MUCH DID YOUR LATINS FINEST PENDANT COST U


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> NO WONDER HOMIE. EVER SINCE U JOINED... THEY BEEN HARRASSING US.LOL


LOL HAHA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP.


Dimes714 said:


> Do we bring $15 for the banner on Saturday??..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT 1


THE ONE U WORE TO THE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger:






TEAM HI POWER said:


> LOL HAHA


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOLD 2TONE


TEAM HI POWER said:


> THE ONE U WORE TO THE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

YEA


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT UP.


sup G


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THAT SIZE IS $75 BUCKS..... NO NECKLACE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> THAT SIZE IS $75 BUCKS..... NO NECKLACE


OH OK I WANNA GET ME ONE LIKE THAT OR ALL CHROME


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SAME SHIT NEW DAY THAT HASENT STARTED


Dimes714 said:


> sup G


----------



## Dimes714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> YEA


orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GOT ONE LIKE THIS THAT SAYS BIKE CLUB FOR $35. ITS 3 INCH.. MY GOLD IS 6INCH


TEAM HI POWER said:


> OH OK I WANNA GET ME ONE LIKE THAT OR ALL CHROME


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ALL GOOD FUN, ONE BIG FAMILY THAT'S HOW WE DO IT REPPING ALL OVER ON HERE ON FACEBOOK N ON TWITTER LOL


----------



## Tripps

what you know about this


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

OH OK YOUR SELLING IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAVENT MADE IT TO TWITTER YET, LOL


TEAM HI POWER said:


> ALL GOOD FUN, ONE BIG FAMILY THAT'S HOW WE DO IT REPPING ALL OVER ON HERE ON FACEBOOK N ON TWITTER LOL


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> I GOT ONE LIKE THIS THAT SAYS BIKE CLUB FOR $35. ITS 3 INCH.. MY GOLD IS 6INCH


are you selling it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> HAVENT MADE IT TO TWITTER YET, LOL


I HAVE LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$35


TEAM HI POWER said:


> OH OK YOUR SELLING IT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> $35


IF U CAN HOLD IT FOR ME FOR LIKE 2 WEEKS I'LL GET IT FROM YOU


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS HANGING ON MY WALL.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> IF U CAN HOLD IT FOR ME FOR LIKE 2 WEEKS I'LL GET IT FROM YOU


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> ITS HANGING ON MY WALL.


OK HOLD IT FOR ME I'LL GET IT FROM U


----------



## Tripps

i will buy it from you on saterday in cash


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MANDATORY!!! VEGAS SHOW.. WHO EVER GOES NEED TO HAVE THERE DICKIE SHIRT MADE,N BIKE MUST BE PLAQUED IF BEING SHOWN


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> MANDATORY!!! VEGAS SHOW.. WHO EVER GOES NEED TO HAVE THERE DICKIE SHIRT MADE,N BIKE MUST BE PLAQUED IF BEING SHOWN


I WANT MY DICKIE SHIRT MADE


----------



## Tripps

Tripps said:


> i will buy it from you on saterday in cash


for get it sell it to joey that way i can get the dickie shirt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

YOU WANNA get your dickie shirt made


----------



## Tripps

yea with the logo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OC MEMBERS, U WILL ALL NEED A DICKIE SHIRT. I KOW ASWELL SOME IE MEMBERS NEED THE SHIRT DONE.....WE NEED A TOTAL OF 15 OR SO TO BE DONE AT ONCE! U BUY THE DICKIE SHIRT N WE NEED I BELIEVE $40 TO STITCH IT.


----------



## Tripps

am out got to wake up a 6 to go run


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> IS IT FRIDAY YET SO I CAN BE OFF? LOL START MY VACATION ALL NEXT WEEK OFF TIME TO CHILL N RELAX


Car wash


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> yea with the logo


Ok will talk Saturday cause I wanna get mine made so will see who else wants theirs made dj we can get more the just one shirt done at a time but money for the shirts will need to be paid up front


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I already have my dickie shirt just waiting to get it done already


----------



## Tripps

i know this guy that can do it cheap


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUY YOUR OWN SHIRTS.... ND HAVE A CARWASH FOR THE STITCHING


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I WOULD BUT GOTTA SAVE GAS N NO SITTER FOR MY SON


Excuses


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> i know this guy that can do it cheap


Dreamer found a guy that does them. Where is UR guy located at n how much? How's the quality?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DOESENT MATTER IF U KOW A GUY..... WE WANT THE LOGO TO BE EXACT HOMIE


Tripps said:


> i know this guy that can do it cheap


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Excuses


Lol Pinche dreamer


----------



## dreamer1

In Anaheim 40 for the dickies shirt ninjas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> DOESENT MATTER IF U KOW A GUY..... WE WANT THE LOGO TO BE EXACT HOMIE


Exactly, I was thinking of seeming if grizzly can email me our logo so that I can put it on a USB n we could have one too so we don't have to go back n forth u know


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT GUYS...... DREAMER HERE TO TAKE OVER MY SPOT ON BUMPIN THE PAGES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IF U LOOK. OUR DICKIESHIRT HAS A DIFFERENT LOGO. THE OLD LOGO ON THE BANNER, ND THE NEW LOGO COMING...... SO THAT LOGO THATS ON OUR DICKIE MAY HARD TO GET A PRINT BECAUSE HES THE ONLY 1 WTH IT. ND HE MAY THINK WE R TAKING HIS BIZNAS


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Exactly, I was thinking of seeming if grizzly can email me our logo so that I can put it on a USB n we could have one too so we don't have to go back n forth u know


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh so how r we susposed to get the shirts made with the logo then


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GET THEM MADE HERE IN THE IE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> GET THEM MADE HERE IN THE IE


Oh ok I see


----------



## dreamer1

Bs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUT IF U PAY A LIL BIT MORE THEN U CAN GET IT DONE NOW... IDK THE PRICE MAYBE LIKE $50 FOR STITCHING


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok I see


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GO BACK TO WORK:buttkick:


dreamer1 said:


> Bs


----------



## Tripps

Draw it with crayons


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

If any of u know anyone that wants to buy Nextel phones I have 2of them or a 4 channel amp or a Sony gps let me know... Or ill take trades depending on what it is....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:twak:


Tripps said:


> Draw it with crayons


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Gonna go bump the Twitter a Lil bit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FOLLOW ME ON INSTAGRAM,LMFAO JK


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Gonna go bump the Twitter a Lil bit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ND ,, TUMBLER


----------



## Tripps

Tripps said:


> Draw it with crayons


You know that's a good idea


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> FOLLOW ME ON INSTAGRAM,LMFAO JK


That's right I'm on instragram


----------



## dreamer1

Zeek come pick up the shirts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IE WILL BE SEEING THE OC THIS WEEKEND


dreamer1 said:


> Zeek come pick up the shirts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GIVE THE STUFF TO RICHARD


----------



## dreamer1

But we need 15


----------



## dreamer1

The guy at the shop took a pic of the logo so he should have it when I pick up the banner Friday n we can get the Dickies shirts done here


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> The guy at the shop took a pic of the logo so he should have it when I pick up the banner Friday n we can get the Dickies shirts done here


Orale


----------



## dreamer1

Simon carnal


----------



## dreamer1

Morning ninjas


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning mijas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Morning my last day of work today then start my vacation all next week off


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup playas!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Playas! WERE U AT?


----------



## dreamer1

Chilling fool


----------



## Tripps

sup vatos


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> Playas! WERE U AT?


just being brown


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Chilling till I goto work tonight then off tomorrow n all next week vacation


----------



## mr.widow-maker

STAY ON THAT SIDE OF TOWN


Tripps said:


> just being brown


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> STAY ON THAT SIDE OF TOWN


the brown side of town


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Chilling till I goto work tonight then off tomorrow n all next week vacation


Hey Mr grumps....r u bringing the ezup Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:x:


----------



## Tripps

whats the addreas for the show on saterday


----------



## dreamer1

The Anaheim indoor in Anaheim fool...cerritos n Anaheim blvd


----------



## Tripps

dreamer1 said:


> The Anaheim indoor in Anaheim fool...cerritos n Anaheim blvd


orale


----------



## Tripps

are they going to be selling bike parts like the last show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TRIPPS GET YO BIKE IN THE PAINTER BOOTH ALREADY


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

Wuhts up oc & ie !!!! :facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHO WANTS TO GO. ITS ONLY 2 HRS FROM VEGAS.LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:facepalm:


Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> Wuhts up oc & ie !!!! :facepalm:


----------



## EL Presumido

Bump


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

:biggrin:


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up Antony


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

Nada juss here :biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno: *WHERE THAT*


Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> Nada juss here :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fallas anthoneyy you going out this weekend to any of the shows tell your mom and pops to come on lets go


----------



## dreamer1

Let us know who's coming.....this way we can save u guys a spot...car or bikes let us know...also if u guys can bring a ezup cuz we don't have 1 Idk Wtf happend to it LOL....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Sound's good


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody at..........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

See ya guys Saturday


----------



## Tripps

sup vatos


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## Tripps

Tripps said:


> sup vatos
> View attachment 509932
> View attachment 509933
> View attachment 509934


geting this on the bike


----------



## Tripps

which is better






this one or this one


----------



## dreamer1

The 1st 1


----------



## Tripps

dreamer1 said:


> The 1st 1


simon


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> which is better
> View attachment 509935
> this one or this one
> View attachment 509938


 first one..


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> first one..


simon


----------



## Tripps

or what about this one


----------



## Tripps

which one is better


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> View attachment 509970
> which one is better
> View attachment 509971


 get one that shows her TITIES like in Blood in Blood out..


----------



## Tripps

i know am geting that kind


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> i know am geting that kind


sick..


----------



## Tripps

its going to look down


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> sick..


whats a better name aztec pride or brown pride


----------



## Tripps

have a lot of parts for sell if you want to buy parts hit me up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

You vatos look at tv to much lol


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Tripps said:


> have a lot of parts for sell if you want to buy parts hit me up


I'll give you 20 for that chrome frame


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AZTEC DREAMZ 2 


Tripps said:


> whats a better name aztec pride or brown pride


----------



## Tripps

LatinsFinest714 said:


> I'll give you 20 for that chrome frame


 it still has the fork the sterring wheel the twisted kickstand and the bird cage


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> AZTEC DREAMZ 2


i dont know i like the name but i have to ask dreamer if he dont care


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Just need the frame


----------



## Tripps

let me try to take of all the stuff


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey guys. Lets keep it G RATED ON HERE. We dont want no sexual harassment charges kus people take it the wrong way.! DONT FORGET TO PUT "BACK BUMPER" 


Dimes714 said:


> get one that shows her TITIES like in Blood in Blood out..


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Tripps said:


> let me try to take of all the stuff


How much with everything on it.?


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Well with forks, and handle bars


----------



## Tripps

LatinsFinest714 said:


> How much with everything on it.?


60


----------



## Tripps

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Well with forks, and handle bars


handle bars are sepreat


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey guys. Lets keep it G RATED ON HERE. We dont want no sexual harassment charges kus people take it the wrong way.! DONT FORGET TO PUT "BACK BUMPER"


oh my bad..


----------



## LatinsFinest714

I'll just take the frame


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up abraham. :wave:


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What's up


----------



## Dimes714

Tripps said:


> have a lot of parts for sell if you want to buy parts hit me up


 how much for ur fenders..


----------



## Dimes714

LatinsFinest714 said:


> What's up


 your Abraham?..


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yes


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> how much for ur fenders..


25


----------



## Tripps

Tripps said:


> 25


whit out the twiste things whit it it is 40


----------



## mr.widow-maker

How much for a good time


----------



## Tripps

Mr. Grizzly said:


> You vatos look at tv to much lol


na vato i have a life ese


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> How much for a good time


i dont know ask some one else


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats wat he thinks.lmao


Tripps said:


> na vato i have a life ese


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Pinche milkweed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Come on esa! Ur over here shooting out #ers like nothin


Tripps said:


> i dont know ask some one else


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Free be there on sat and I'll give you a good time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

N your a guy wth a pink bike. :roflmao:


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Pinche milkweed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Tripps said BRING THE CACK so he can blow out the candle!


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Free be there on sat and I'll give you a good time


----------



## Dimes714

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yes


 oh wats up..


----------



## Tripps

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Pinche milkweed


so you want to buy


----------



## LatinsFinest714

mr.widow-maker said:


> N your a guy wth a pink bike. :roflmao:


hey at least im not ashamed of it and i show my bike even though its not done


----------



## LatinsFinest714

mr.widow-maker said:


> N your a guy wth a pink bike. :roflmao:


and dont care if anybody "copies my bike or designs for vegas'


----------



## Latins Finest

Bump!!


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> Tripps said BRING THE CACK so he can blow out the candle!


its cake homie not cack


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Tlkin shit abraham? Lol


----------



## LatinsFinest714

yup as a matter of fact i am


----------



## LatinsFinest714

And dont put on a comeback your 1000 dollar frame because youve used that already


----------



## Tripps

just handal 1 on 1


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ull be seein it sooner then u think. O BTW ITS TIME TO PLAY WTH TRIKES IN THE IE.


LatinsFinest714 said:


> And dont put on a comeback your 1000 dollar frame because youve used that already


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Thats what you said last time. See if you were more focused in school maybe it could be hitting the shows already but you have to wait till vegas thats when punishment is over


----------



## Dimes714

​Chill Homiez!..


----------



## Dimes714

Ya Stubo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Tell u the truth. It aint like that, I have a step mom that is going threw serious medical issues that needs to be watched 24/7. N my dad works so I got to stay n watch . N when I go out wth my pops, theres someone watchin her. n top it off MY POPS WAS TOLD HE HAS CANCER AGAIN. SO ALL THIS $ WE SPEND GOING TO SHOWS HSD TO STOP BECAUSE HE DONT HAVE INSURANCE. SO now I got to build my bike for my self wth no help due to the mefical bills that haft to be paid. so if u want to say im grounded well go ahead. THATS Y IM GETTING A RIDE TO SATURDAY N SUNDAY SHOW. BECAUSE MY POPS CANT COME CUZ WE GOT ALOT OF SHIT THAT NEEDS TO TAKE CARE OF. I was at the point of dropping my roll as president homie. Thats how bad it was, being in my position I would think twice homie cuz it aint funny.


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Thats what you said last time. See if you were more focused in school maybe it could be hitting the shows already but you have to wait till vegas thats when punishment is over


----------



## LatinsFinest714

No ones laughing and you were going to get dropped as president because of your grades and you got rides for this weekend bring out your bike then


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Get me my parts.


LatinsFinest714 said:


> No ones laughing and you were going to get dropped as president because of your grades and you got rides for this weekend bring out your bike then


----------



## LatinsFinest714

your working arent you.? you do have parts its whether you decide to put them on


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I passed all my classes g. I went to summerskool because I want to go ahead n make it so my senior year I can leave eairly homie n not stay till 4pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I havent worked in a 3 weeks bro


LatinsFinest714 said:


> your working arent you.? you do have parts its whether you decide to put them on


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Correction you passed the class in summer school for failing during the school year


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN HOMIES that personal stuff gotta stay off lay it low, and talk about that one on one in person, ain't no drama susposed to be in the club, one big family


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats a negitive bro. I can show u my report card if u want I aint lieing


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Correction you passed the class in summer school for failing during the school year


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im not the one puttin people on blast


TEAM HI POWER said:


> DAMN HOMIES that personal stuff gotta stay off lay it low, and talk about that one on one in person, ain't no drama susposed to be in the club, one big family


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Everyone keep that stuff off lay it low if you got something to say say it in person at the meetings or take it up one on one with that person you guys sound like a bunch of little kids with all that.... No drama in the club period DAMN..... If u don't speak up at the meetings then that's your loss, don't go wyning after the meetings over..... Just saying making the club look bad.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

x2.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Everyone keep that stuff off lay it low if you got something to say say it in person at the meetings or take it up one on one with that person you guys sound like a bunch of little kids with all that.... No drama in the club period DAMN..... If u don't speak up at the meetings then that's your loss, don't go wyning after the meetings over..... Just saying making the club look bad.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THING IS SOME PEOPLE DONT RESPOND TO CALLS NOR MESSAGES UNTILL TONIGHT


----------



## Tripps

damm vatos calm down


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

That's what I'm saying take that stuff up off lay it low face to face


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's what I'm saying take that stuff up off lay it low face to face


simon like a man


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

That's why I just veiw most of the time cause everyone nothing but bickering....


----------



## Tripps

straight up ese


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

All other clubs look at forums, they gonna look at this one and be like DAMN they sound like little kids, they got issues.. and that looks bad on here so keep it off here!!!! Ain't nobody gonna wanna join if it looks like there nothing but drama in the club point blank!!! So cut that stuff out straight up!!!!


----------



## Tripps

simon homie


----------



## Tripps

were all a big fam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'm just being straight up n tell it like it is.....


----------



## Tripps

straight up


----------



## Tripps

who wants to buy bike parts


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So Waz up who all going Saturday? Oc members were gonna meet at dreamers pad at 7 for whoever wants to meet up.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Well its funny when u txt someone n they dont reply. Its funny how u call someone n they dont answer. Its funny when u send conferance messages wth us top people on facebook n others dont reply but it says there reading it! But its real funny when they reply jus on layitlow.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See u all weekend long. Got a ride wth jose,were gunna bring out a trike. N sunday should be a better responce because everyone going to the concert tomarrow n it dont end till 3am so TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> So Waz up who all going Saturday? Oc members were gonna meet at dreamers pad at 7 for whoever wants to meet up.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Well its funny when u txt someone n they dont reply. Its funny how u call someone n they dont answer. Its funny when u send conferance messages wth us top people on facebook n others dont reply but it says there reading it! But its real funny when they reply jus on layitlow.


That's how it is sometimes, I told u when I text n call same thing and we just had the meeting about communicating....


----------



## Tripps

just hit him up saterday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yup so this will be the weekend when were all in talking distance so lets start it all back over again


TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's how it is sometimes, I told u when I text n call same thing and we just had the meeting about communicating....


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's how it is sometimes, I told u when I text n call same thing and we just had the meeting about communicating....


when was the meeting


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its RAINING IN THE IE.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yup so this will be the weekend when were all in talking distance so lets start it all back over again


It should just be the people who have issues with other members straight up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

At the beach. But people left


Tripps said:


> when was the meeting


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> when was the meeting


At the beach cruise, that's what happens when you leave early and don't stay the whole time TRIPPS lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

It was raining down here too


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Correct player.Like I sayed its going to be the 1st time together since the beach


TEAM HI POWER said:


> It should just be the people who have issues with other members straight up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He had to go train for boxing.lol


TEAM HI POWER said:


> At the beach cruise, that's what happens when you leave early and don't stay the whole time TRIPPS lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> He had to go train for boxing.lol


Lol or maybe he crashed into the wall on the way home from the cruise Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

To top that joey. Its funny how we used to be friends on fb now we are not.lol NOW THAT FUNNY SHIT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> It should just be the people who have issues with other members straight up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> To top that joey. Its funny how we used to be friends on fb now we are not.lol NOW THAT FUNNY SHIT


Who's not?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats when he was eyeballin the girls. AT THE BEACH. TTT JOEY :thumbsup:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol or maybe he crashed into the wall on the way home from the cruise Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The vp of oc


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Who's not?


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> He had to go train for boxing.lol


yea so what if i did go train am just trying to get better not everting is the club


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats when he was eyeballin the girls. AT THE BEACH. TTT JOEY :thumbsup:


Lol he's not multi skilled like the rest of us Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> The vp of oc


Oh ok see that's just personal member issues right there that needs to be taken up one on one


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He had to go pump up his arm muscles in the car from all that action


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol he's not multi skilled like the rest of us Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: already planned out joey


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh ok see that's just personal member issues right there that needs to be taken up one on one


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

See this is how it should be, be able to joke around n not get all butt hurt over n e thing n no drama....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

not even a good bye lol shit when I seen him leaving he was pacing it off the beach


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Forreals huh....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

If the club was about drama, should of called it latinas finest bad girl club Lmao haha......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno: idk bout that. Not all canhandle it, theres a few that i kow u cant mess around wth. Due to disability problems


TEAM HI POWER said:


> See this is how it should be, be able to joke around n not get all butt hurt over n e thing n no drama....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fuck that. LATINAS NOVELLA


TEAM HI POWER said:


> If the club was about drama, should of called it latinas finest bad girl club Lmao haha......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> :dunno: idk bout that. Not all canhandle it, theres a few that i kow u cant mess around wth. Due to disability problems


I gotcha you that's coo


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Fuck that. LATINAS NOVELLA


Lmfao Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bring to Jose Luis show Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Especially the car club. There worse homie, if u think our jokes r bad, shit u havent seen the shit the car club gets u in.lol u got to be on a I kow nuthin status around them LMFAO


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I gotcha you that's coo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Baha hell yea.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Bring to Jose Luis show Haha


----------



## dreamer1

Man i fools r dumb Serio....will have a lil talk soon


----------



## dreamer1

Just got here n everybody left


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Man i fools r dumb Serio....will have a lil talk soon


Their comedy fool I just need some pop corn to go with this lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM READY TO GO WHITE STATUS  BLONDE MONENTS COMING TO A SHOW NEAR U . :roflmao:


dreamer1 said:


> Man i fools r dumb Serio....will have a lil talk soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol DAMN he gonna go postal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Idk wat happen to abraham he was speakin his mind but I think mommy told him its mimiz time 


dreamer1 said:


> Just got here n everybody left


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ur on my good side playa DONT TRIP


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol DAMN he gonna go postal


----------



## Dimes714

dreamer1 said:


> Man i fools r dumb Serio....will have a lil talk soon


:werd:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol man just leave it where its at til Saturday widow member let's keep it off lay it low cause others are watching us and we don't want them to think bad of the club


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


Dimes714 said:


> :werd:


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Idk wat happen to abraham he was speakin his mind but I think mommy told him its mimiz time


This is why shit starts cuz when its over its over leave it along fool....ssshhhhh,


----------



## dreamer1

Cabrones


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Big the bigger man lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hopefully it don't rain on Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT CABRONS. IM OFF TO CHILL ON FACEBOOK


----------



## dreamer1

Let me eat my ham n cheese peacefully before i start working......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD NIGHT CABRONS. IM OFF TO CHILL ON FACEBOOK


Later bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Let me eat my ham n cheese peacefully before i start working......


Lmfao you a foo


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Let me eat my ham n cheese peacefully before i start working......


Foo it was like Jose Luis up in here earlier a couple pages back Haha


----------



## Tripps

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol he's not multi skilled like the rest of us Haha


what you try to say that am stupid in the head


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lmfao you a foo


Serio fool shit I'm chocking on this donut


----------



## dreamer1

Tripps said:


> what you try to say that am stupid in the head


Otro cabron


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMFAO IM BACK. HEY DREAMER ENJOY IT WHILE IT LASTS, BTW IS IT A LONG TWISTY 1


dreamer1 said:


> Serio fool shit I'm chocking on this donut


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tripps said:


> what you try to say that am stupid in the head


Lol na don't get butt hurt see this is what I'm talking about fools don't know how to take a joke


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam ur a baller homie, pass some bread down this way


dreamer1 said:


> Let me eat my ham n cheese peacefully before i start working......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Only if they knew it was a joke being replyed


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol na don't get butt hurt see this is what I'm talking about fools don't know how to take a joke


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Only if they knew it was a joke being replyed


Tell me about it they get butt hurt to quick


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Multied skilled meaning doing more then 1 thing at a time playa


Tripps said:


> what you try to say that am stupid in the head


----------



## dreamer1

For Wat I see u guys ate clowns Cock ....cuz u guys like to play jokes tonight


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I wonder if he touched his toes 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Tell me about it they get butt hurt to quick


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Multied skilled meaning doing more then 1 thing at a time playa


Thank u.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> I wonder if he touched his toes


Hahaha lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Man put Latins finest on comedy central lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Well we got the funny ass side affects from eatin funny shit


dreamer1 said:


> For Wat I see u guys ate clowns Cock ....cuz u guys like to play jokes tonight


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Not jus using 1 hand eaither. WHAT do they Tell u when u "DRIVE" keep both hands on the steering wheel nd ur EYES on the target!


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thank u.....


----------



## Dimes714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Tell me about it they get butt hurt to quick


ITS BECUZ WERE BROWN..


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I wonder if he touched his toes


The butthurt report


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dimes714 said:


> ITS BECUZ WERE BROWN..


I'm brown too n I'm not getting all butt hurt


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> ITS BECUZ WERE BROWN..


simon vatoBROWN PRIDE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> The butthurt report


Lmfao Haha lol


----------



## dreamer1

Read it n sign it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Read it n sign it


Lol forreals


----------



## Dimes714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'm brown too n I'm not getting all butt hurt


IT WAS A JOKE HOLMES..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Youngsters now a days don't know what time it is....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I have this to but no computer so I cantbpost it


dreamer1 said:


> The butthurt report


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

All this petho I need some tolet paper to wipe up lol Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Well sad to say u cant teach a old dog new tricks


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Youngsters now a days don't know what time it is....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Well sad to say u cant teach a old dog new tricks


True dat


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Haha I used it all on my neibohers house 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> All this petho I need some tolet paper to wipe up lol Haha


----------



## dreamer1

Cochinos


----------



## Dimes714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Youngsters now a days don't know what time it is....


i dnt know how to tell TIME...lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Haha I used it all on my neibohers house


DAMN lol


----------



## dreamer1

Get to work u fools.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So u stop when DADDY says thats good mijo. 


Dimes714 said:


> i dnt know how to tell TIME...lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dimes714 said:


> i dnt know how to tell TIME...lol


Lol well u better learn quick before some of these fools out there check u Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Get to work u fools.....


Getting off work n starting my vacation


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> i dnt know how to tell TIME...lol


SIMON ESE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bustin jokes 10-4. But those people that r getting there ass busted. Stay TF OUT THE WAY 


dreamer1 said:


> Get to work u fools.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's up with all this ESE stuff lol no gangs here just family


----------



## Dimes714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol well u better learn quick before some of these fools out there check u Haha


naa...im always in da barrio roming like the buffalo..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dimes714 said:


> naa...im always in da barrio roming like the buffalo..


Don't bring that barrio stuff to the club keep that out the club...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So ur out on the look out FOR FRESH MEAT THAT NEEDS TO BE WORKED ON ?


Dimes714 said:


> naa...im always in da barrio roming like the buffalo..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> So ur out on the look out FOR FRESH MEAT THAT NEEDS TO BE WORKED ON ?


Lmfao Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye let it come, I got a few jokes that ive been puting but nobody seems to reply because they dont kow how to.lol


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Don't bring that barrio stuff to the club keep that out the club...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ha thats some funny shit right here. :roflmao:


mr.widow-maker said:


> So u stop when DADDY says thats good mijo.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol youngsters wouldnt last the oldschool way back in the day.


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> So ur out on the look out FOR FRESH MEAT THAT NEEDS TO BE WORKED ON ?


naa just chillin


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ha thats some funny shit right here. :roflmao:


Lol Yup Yup


----------



## Tripps

Dimes714 said:


> naa...im always in da barrio roming like the buffalo..


Stright up ese


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats wat she said u were doing. Chilling suckin cack


Dimes714 said:


> naa just chillin


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM. U LIKE ESES "STICKING STRAIGHT UP" do they work better hard or soft :dunno:


Tripps said:


> Stright up ese


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN youngsters lol what a shame Haha can't be hard by themselfs so they gotta go be with the barrio


----------



## mr.widow-maker

N every time I got a joke for there barrio ass.lmao


TEAM HI POWER said:


> DAMN youngsters lol what a shame Haha can't be hard by themselfs so they gotta go be with the barrio


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats wat she said u were doing. Chilling suckin cack


EY U TALK ALOT OF SHIT U KNOW..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> N every time I got a joke for there barrio ass.lmao


Lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

One on one heads up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If u got a problem . Pm me homie. UR TLKIN WTH THE BIGBOYS THAT R JOKIN AROUND. N AS FOR U THIS BARRIO N ESE SHIT NEEDS TO STOP. COMPRENDE?


Dimes714 said:


> EY U TALK ALOT OF SHIT U KNOW..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Man u guys sound like girls, mite as well put on a wig,dress n panty hose


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


TEAM HI POWER said:


> One on one heads up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT FORGET THE BLONDE MOMENTS HOMIE :thumbsup:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Man u guys sound like girls, mite as well put on a wig,dress n panty hose


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> DONT FORGET THE BLONDE MOMENTS HOMIE :thumbsup:


Oh I forgot lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL MEMBERS PLEASE READ B4 U CONTINUE. WE GOT SOME LIL KIDS THAT WANNA JOKE AROUND THEN CANT TAKE IT!


mr.widow-maker said:


> Bustin jokes 10-4. But those people that r getting there ass busted. Stay TF OUT THE WAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats the icing on the cack player! DONT FORGET IT.LoL


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh I forgot lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> ALL MEMBERS PLEASE READ B4 U CONTINUE. WE GOT SOME LIL KIDS THAT WANNA JOKE AROUND THEN CANT TAKE IT!


Serious straight up


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> If u got a problem . Pm me homie. UR TLKIN WTH THE BIGBOYS THAT R JOKIN AROUND. N AS FOR U THIS BARRIO N ESE SHIT NEEDS TO STOP. COMPRENDE?


​It Easier Said Than Done..


----------



## Dimes714

im joking around as well homies..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey ESE say it dont spray. See u in the BARRIO saturday holmes 


Dimes714 said:


> im joking around as well homies..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS A JOKE.LOL JK


Dimes714 said:


> ​It Easier Said Than Done..


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey ESE say it dont spray. See u in the BARRIO saturday holmes


orale pues..


----------



## dreamer1

U guys r fools all of u .....stop the bs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale pues take off ur dress n let me do the rest.LMFAO


Dimes714 said:


> orale pues..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:werd: we r having a good time. Well a few r. 


dreamer1 said:


> U guys r fools all of u .....stop the bs


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> U guys r fools all of u .....stop the bs


I Tryed telling them they don't listen


----------



## mr.widow-maker

They wanna act all grown up. There not rugrats anymore 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I Tryed telling them they don't listen


----------



## Ladybug32

Just stop the bs and talk to them in person and not on here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aww shit WERE BUSTED NOW, THE COPS CAME .. Jura jura head for yhe tunnle.lmfao


Ladybug32 said:


> Just stop the bs and talk to them in person and not on here


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a get the chankla Cabrones


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Aww shit WERE BUSTED NOW, THE COPS CAME .. Jura jura head for yhe tunnle.lmfao


Lol Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Not the FLIP FLOPS. THOSE HURT.LOL


dreamer1 said:


> I'm a get the chankla Cabrones


----------



## Ladybug32

U guys all need to go take a nap and go to bed for the night


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I'm a get the chankla Cabrones


F the flip flops imma get the wooden spoon lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dreamer u been a bad carnal. U wanna try out my wooden paddle wth holes


----------



## Ladybug32

You guys all talk the talk on here but you can't walk to walk and say it face to face... Chicken shits , say it in person fools


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Where dimes714 n TRIPPS go? Oh wait the street lights are on they gotta be in the house


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I think its jus us big boys n BIG GIRL now. ALL THE KIDS WENT MIMIZ. 


Ladybug32 said:


> U guys all need to go take a nap and go to bed for the night


----------



## dreamer1

Ladybug32 said:


> You guys all talk the talk on here but you can't walk to walk and say it face to face... Chicken shits , say it in person fools


Handle this fools.......wera


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Shhhhhhhhhh U MAY START SOMETHING 


Ladybug32 said:


> You guys all talk the talk on here but you can't walk to walk and say it face to face... Chicken shits , say it in person fools


----------



## Ladybug32

Trust me I will I hate people that can't handle there shit face to face


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol Haha


----------



## Ladybug32

Im not a big girl ,


mr.widow-maker said:


> I think its jus us big boys n BIG GIRL now. ALL THE KIDS WENT MIMIZ.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There RIDING fresh buffalo :thumbsup:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Where dimes714 n TRIPPS go? Oh wait the street lights are on they gotta be in the house


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> There RIDING fresh buffalo :thumbsup:


Lmao


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SORRY LADYBUG. But then what r u


Ladybug32 said:


> Im not a big girl ,


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

We bumping the sh*#t out of this pages


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> SORRY LADYBUG. But then what r u


She a grown girl lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ha TIME FLYS WHEN U R HAVIN FUN.


TEAM HI POWER said:


> We bumping the sh*#t out of this pages


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ha TIME FLYS WHEN U R HAVIN FUN.


Hell yea but Lil youngsters wouldn't know that


----------



## mr.widow-maker

So ima GROWN MAN.LOL


TEAM HI POWER said:


> She a grown girl lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There to buzy puttin in WORK!


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea but Lil youngsters wouldn't know that


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> There to buzy puttin in WORK!


Lol yea cause they want to fit in Haha


----------



## Ladybug32

I'm a lady that don't put up with nobody shit what so ever u got something to say say it to there face n stop saying on here


mr.widow-maker said:


> SORRY LADYBUG. But then what r u


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U go girl. CHOWWW .LOL OC AINT TAKIN SHIT for a answer ,RUN UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP.HAHA.LOL


Ladybug32 said:


> I'm a lady that don't put up with nobody shit what so ever u got something to say say it to there face n stop saying on here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

They fit " IN " jus perfect wthout them we wouldent have the humor.TTMFT FOR THE LOKOS IN THE BARRIO .MUCHO RESPECTO CARNALES :thumbsup:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol yea cause they want to fit in Haha


----------



## Dimes714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol yea cause they want to fit in Haha


 Go to sleep tweakerzz..


----------



## dreamer1

I think I'm a drug test this fools...u guys on the pooky....Wtf


----------



## mr.widow-maker

How was that BUFFALO. WAS IT ANOTHER SATISFYED CUSTUMER . :roflmao:


Dimes714 said:


> Go to sleep tweakerzz..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cant test me playa. So suck it what ever ur on. Lmao 


dreamer1 said:


> I think I'm a drug test this fools...u guys on the pooky....Wtf


----------



## mr.widow-maker

B
U
M
P 

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## dreamer1

Break time


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mimi's time for me lol


----------



## dreamer1

Joey let me know if u wanna go get the ezup...I may have some $$$$$ for gas bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I don't know if I can cause I gotta go to fill out paper work for that other job imma start next week


----------



## dreamer1

Orale sounds good carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Saturday after veijitos in artesia I'm probably going to go


----------



## dreamer1

Let's go u know how we roll


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Goodnight fan bump tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOLY FUCK!! ITS RAINING HARD AF WTH THUNDER LOUDER THEN A JET AT MY HOUSE. I FELL LIKE ITS WW3 HAPPING


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ehhhhhhh


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Let's go u know how we roll


Waddup dreamer!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Juan...how u been brother!!!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Been good good how about ur self??


----------



## dreamer1

Chilling just got home from work bro.....r u como g down to O*C carnal


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Idk bro i might go to tje GT picnic aver que pasa homie?


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Idk bro i might go to tje GT picnic aver que pasa homie?


Orale Wat about u guys show in gardena...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Normady casino?


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Orale Wat about u guys show in gardena...


Yeah that 1 for shure!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Orale Wat about u guys show in gardena...


Yeah forshure! Are u guys rolling to that 1??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WORKIN MY ASS OFF PULLIN WEEDS IN THE BACK YARD. WERE MY FAM TO HELP? LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> WORKIN MY ASS OFF PULLIN WEEDS IN THE BACK YARD. WERE MY FAM TO HELP? LOL


Lol right here starting my vacation


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHAT'S UP WITH ALL THE DRAMA????????????????? MANNNN WE NEED TO LEARN HOW TO EXPRESS OUR SELVES BETTER THAN PUBLICLY............NOW I KNOW I DONT BUMP YOU GUYS OFTEN BUT IT FEELS LIKE WE NEED TO BE WATCHING YOUR GUYS EVERY MOVE............THATS NOT NECESSARY IS IT?????????? IM NOT BUSTING BALLS IM JUST PUTTING IT DOWN......THOSE OF YOU WHO KNOW ME YOU KNOW I DONT ROLL LIKE THAT SO I EXPECT THAT WE HAVE MORE CLASS THAN TO PUT OUR PERSONAL SHIT ON BLAST!!!!!!!REMEMBER WE ARE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY NOT LATINS COMADRE FAMILY!!!!!!!!* LETS ALL KISS AND MAKE UP AND SEE ALL YOU GUYS IN LAKEWOOD ON SUNDAY!!!!!! *IF YOU FEEL THIS SHOE FITS PLEASE WEAR IT AND TEXT A PLAYER AND TELL ME HOW IT FEELS WHEN YOU WALK*........IF YOU AINT GOT MY NUMBER PM A PLAYER I ALWAYS HAVE MY PHONE ON AND FULLY CHARGED CAUSE ONLY A TRUE PLAYER GETS THAT SHIT DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TTT LATINS FINEST FAMILY TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah that 1 for shure!


Orale sounds good bro


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Profe....I believe the shoe don't fit.me.playa.....my shoe size is bigger if u know Wat i mean carnal ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Get down here playa. HELP A BRUTHA OUT! LUNCH N A COLD ONE ON ME PLAYA . IF U KOW HOW I GET DOWN. ILL SHOOT U SOME FERIA TO G!


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol right here starting my vacation


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U mean ur FOOT IS BIGGER THEN UR SHOE PLAYER!


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Profe....I believe the shoe don't fit.me.playa.....my shoe size is bigger if u know Wat i mean carnal ...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Orale sounds good bro


Are u guys rolling to that 1


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> WHAT'S UP WITH ALL THE DRAMA????????????????? MANNNN WE NEED TO LEARN HOW TO EXPRESS OUR SELVES BETTER THAN PUBLICLY............NOW I KNOW I DONT BUMP YOU GUYS OFTEN BUT IT FEELS LIKE WE NEED TO BE WATCHING YOUR GUYS EVERY MOVE............THATS NOT NECESSARY IS IT?????????? IM NOT BUSTING BALLS IM JUST PUTTING IT DOWN......THOSE OF YOU WHO KNOW ME YOU KNOW I DONT ROLL LIKE THAT SO I EXPECT THAT WE HAVE MORE CLASS THAN TO PUT OUR PERSONAL SHIT ON BLAST!!!!!!!REMEMBER WE ARE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY NOT LATINS COMADRE FAMILY!!!!!!!!* LETS ALL KISS AND MAKE UP AND SEE ALL YOU GUYS IN LAKEWOOD ON SUNDAY!!!!!! *IF YOU FEEL THIS SHOE FITS PLEASE WEAR IT AND TEXT A PLAYER AND TELL ME HOW IT FEELS WHEN YOU WALK*........IF YOU AINT GOT MY NUMBER PM A PLAYER I ALWAYS HAVE MY PHONE ON AND FULLY CHARGED CAUSE ONLY A TRUE PLAYER GETS THAT SHIT DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> TTT LATINS FINEST FAMILY TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


WELL SAID


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHATS UP LAST NIGHT WAS ACTION. LOL BALL BUSTIN FUN . WERE U ALL AT PLAYAHS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

We might be from different counties but at the end all I see is one big fam..... Deal with it.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Whoever don't brig their grades saturday, we've been stressing that we need grades point blank enough is enough so have your grades or face the consequences.....


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Whoever don't brig their grades saturday, we've been stressing that we need grades point blank enough is enough so have your grades or face the consequences.....


That means everybody.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Chale homie I lost my grades were do I go to get them.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Chale homie I lost my grades were do I go to get them.


Call 911....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Profe....I believe the shoe don't fit.me.playa.....my shoe size is bigger if u know Wat i mean carnal ...


Simon carnal. How u been???


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> WELL SAID


Gracias carnal!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Whoever don't brig their grades saturday, we've been stressing that we need grades point blank enough is enough so have your grades or face the consequences.....


Every one needs to be held accountable.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Chale homie I lost my grades were do I go to get them.


That's ur problem player


----------



## Tripps

dreamer1 said:


> That means everybody.......


cant find my grades


----------



## dreamer1

Well we have the gloves ready n lube....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Will discuss tomorrow


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

U don't like it discuss it with UR sargent of arms oh wait that's me lol, so will be coming up with n having consequences


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Be back later going swimming in the pool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

My step mom puts them on record. Lol but I passed everything. My dad woulda called richard n told him im out till I get my grades up cuz he has his # on speed dial. So all is good


ElProfeJose said:


> That's ur problem player


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> My step mom puts them on record. Lol but I passed everything. My dad woulda called richard n told him im out till I get my grades up cuz he has his # on speed dial. So all is good


We need to see the paper.........ok


----------



## dreamer1

Ladybug32 said:


> Dreamer are the kids tshirts ready yet it's been over a month now, what the hold up.... Or just give me the logo on a drive n I'll take it somewhere my self n have it done in a day n not a month or 2 later


Let me find out


----------



## mr.widow-maker

gettin handled


Ladybug32 said:


> Dreamer are the kids tshirts ready yet it's been over a month now, what the hold up.... Or just give me the logo on a drive n I'll take it somewhere my self n have it done in a day n not a month or 2 later


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> gettin handled


LOL this is Wat i mean miklo


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ladybug32 said:


> Dreamer are the kids tshirts ready yet it's been over a month now, what the hold up.... Or just give me the logo on a drive n I'll take it somewhere my self n have it done in a day n not a month or 2 later


here we go can we please keep this
Off the page thanks we can talk tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THERES ANOTHER THING THAT SHOULDA BEEN BROUGHT UP IN THE MEETING. 2 BAD PEOPLE DONT SPEAK UP THEN! NOW PUTTING IT ON BLAST ON LAYITLOW , JUS LIKE JOSE SAIDin PURPLE LETTERS. IF U HAVE A PROBLEM CALL A PLAYER. IF U DONT HAVE THE NUMBER MESSAGE US . SO STOP BICKERING LIKE JOEY SAID!!!


----------



## Tripps

*7/13/12 4:47 P.M.*Hide Grades
 *Basic Math*








F22.04%







2Progress Report*Physical Sci*








C+79.92%







1Progress Report*US Hist/Geog 8*








F45.07%







8Progress Report*Language Arts 2*








B83.68%







0Progress Report*Physical Education*








C74%







0Progress Report*Ceramics 1 - 1st SM*








D+67.75%







0Progress ReportPrior Schedule
 
*Course:*







Summary Grade:







%:







# of Zeros:








*Attendance
Hide This Week All Attendance

*

 6/15/12C6/18/126/19/12A6/20/126/21/12

Date:Full Dayeriod:123456*Attendance Legend:*

A = Unverified absence C = Cut/Truant I = Illness U = Unexcused absence X = Excused absence S = Suspended V = School Activity T = Tardy E = Excused tardy O = Other


*Current Assignments*
Nothing Posted! 
 


----------



## Tripps

thats my grades


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BASIC MATH. CAN U ADD N SUBTRACT, MULTIPLY DIVIDE. THATS SIMPLE MATH HOMIE


Tripps said:


> *7/13/12 4:47 P.M.*Hide Grades
>  *Basic Math*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F22.04%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2Progress Report*Physical Sci*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C+79.92%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1Progress Report*US Hist/Geog 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F45.07%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8Progress Report*Language Arts 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B83.68%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0Progress Report*Physical Education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C74%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0Progress Report*Ceramics 1 - 1st SM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D+67.75%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0Progress ReportPrior Schedule
>  
> *Course:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary Grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # of Zeros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Attendance
> Hide This Week All Attendance
> 
> *
> 
>  6/15/12C6/18/126/19/12A6/20/126/21/12
> 
> Date:Full Dayeriod:123456*Attendance Legend:*
> 
> A = Unverified absence C = Cut/Truant I = Illness U = Unexcused absence X = Excused absence S = Suspended V = School Activity T = Tardy E = Excused tardy O = Other
> 
> 
> *Current Assignments*
> Nothing Posted!
>  


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If U NEED TURTORING ILL HELP U HOMIE AT SHOWS. BRING UR BOOKS N LETS GET TO BIZNAS HOMIE.HISTORY N GEOGRAPHY IS MY SUBJECT PLAYER


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> BASIC MATH. CAN U ADD N SUBTRACT, MULTIPLY DIVIDE. THATS SIMPLE MATH HOMIE


they gave me that becase i did not do any thing in class and i whould get in fights whit my techers


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Still homie, u need to pass


Tripps said:


> they gave me that becase i did not do any thing in class and i whould get in fights whit my techers


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> Still homie, u need to pass


 the princpal said i was way better then i start it off whit 4 f


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good job not not good enough homie


Tripps said:


> the princpal said i was way better then i start it off whit 4 f


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> BASIC MATH. CAN U ADD N SUBTRACT, MULTIPLY DIVIDE. THATS SIMPLE MATH HOMIE


U have some serious problemas fool


----------



## Tripps

dreamer1 said:


> U have some serious problemas fool


who him or me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

u playa


Tripps said:


> who him or me


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> u playa


why


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats the eazyist shit ever n u r lookin like a fool because u didnt try at all


----------



## dreamer1

To all my O*C plp meet up at my pad at 7 let me know who's meeting us at my pad also we need to know how many bikes is the I.e bringing to save u guys a spot


----------



## Dimes714

I just bought a 20" lowrider..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THAT I KOW 2 TRIKES SO FAR. BUT I THINK MORE WE WILL SEE


dreamer1 said:


> To all my O*C plp meet up at my pad at 7 let me know who's meeting us at my pad also we need to know how many bikes is the I.e bringing to save u guys a spot


----------



## Kiloz

mr.widow-maker said:


> Still homie, u need to pass


respect


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I HAD 1 FOR SALE ALREADY DONE.LOL ALL IT NEEDS IS A FRONT END,BARS,TIRES.


Dimes714 said:


> I just bought a 20" lowrider..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Kiloz said:


> respect


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> I HAD 1 FOR SALE ALREADY DONE.LOL ALL IT NEEDS IS A FRONT END,BARS,TIRES.


u never asked


----------



## dreamer1

Dimes714 said:


> I just bought a 20" lowrider..


Bring it to the show.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I HAD 1 FOR SALE ALREADY DONE.LOL ALL IT NEEDS IS A FRONT END,BARS,TIRES.


Pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

widow maker old frame n twisted parts


dreamer1 said:


> Pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

u never asked that u needed 1


Dimes714 said:


> u never asked


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKIN LIKE I MAY NOT SHOW UP TOMARROW! LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUThno:


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> u never asked that u needed 1


Simon...its to late now, im broke..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

You got my 10 bucks u owe me memo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RAFIEL SAID HES GOING TO TAKE A CANAPY DREAMER. ND DONT ASK QUESTIONS:roflmao:.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MEMO......U GOT JOEYS FERIA!!! IF NOT DONT SHOW UP TOMARROW,LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol that's right imma charge interest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*10% WEEKLY*


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol that's right imma charge interest


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here at downtown Disney


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'm thinking I might just go straight to the indoor tomorrow


----------



## Dimes714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> You got my 10 bucks u owe me memo


I spent everything I had on my bike..


----------



## Dimes714

Ladybug32 said:


> Memo take a pix of the bike, let's see it


who's this?..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IT BETTER BEEN WORTH THE MONEY U OWDED JOEY


Dimes714 said:


> I spent everything I had on my bike..


----------



## Dimes714

mr.widow-maker said:


> IT BETTER BEEN WORTH THE MONEY U OWDED JOEY


im still gna pay Joey..but just not at this moment homie


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dimes714 said:


> I spent everything I had on my bike..


Tell UR parents for the money or imma charge interest forreals


----------



## Dimes714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Tell UR parents for the money or imma charge interest forreals


Sadd..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dimes714 said:


> Sadd..


No its not, I can go back to full price that u owe me


----------



## Dimes714

Ladybug32 said:


> That's bull crap y buy a bike when u know u have to pay money back to other people first in the club... Stop buying stuff n pay them back


chill..i bought the bike for the love of the club...now im having second thoughts about it...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*THE PERSON UR GUNNA SEE IF U PAY UP*


Dimes714 said:


> who's this?..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY GUYS. CHECK IT OUT!!!!! SEND EACH OTHER MESSAGES THANK YOU !!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I need it cause that's my entry for Sundays show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KEEP IT OFF HERE HOMIE. UR GIRL STEPPING IN. NOTHING BAD. BETTER TO MESSAGE EACH OTHER.TTT 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I need it cause that's my entry for Sundays show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> KEEP IT OFF HERE HOMIE. UR GIRL STEPPING IN. NOTHING BAD. BETTER TO MESSAGE EACH OTHER.TTT


Orale


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'm out for a Lil while be back later


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WE WANNA STAY DRAMA FREE. THATS COMING FROM U PAGES BACK. 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'm out for a Lil while be back later


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> WE WANNA STAY DRAMA FREE. THATS COMING FROM U PAGES BACK.


Orale yea I know firme


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Man this needs to stop n tomorrow we gonna settle some rules getting tired of this ....we already have enough wit miklo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS ALL UR OC PLAYA. HAVE FUN I CANT MAKE IT


dreamer1 said:


> Man this needs to stop n tomorrow we gonna settle some rules getting tired of this ....we already have enough wit miklo..


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> ITS ALL UR OC PLAYA. HAVE FUN I CANT MAKE IT


Don't even trip about that.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUT I GOT A RIDE WTH JOSE FOR SUNDAY... SO LETS SEE HOW THIS TURNS OUT


dreamer1 said:


> Don't even trip about that.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 4 guests)

mr.widow-maker
TEAM HI POWER
furby714
dreamer1+
ElProfeJose+


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Orale, somebody came up to me at the swapmeet from more voice bike club out of norwalk cause I was wearing my shirt n he said that he seen our bikes and we have firme looking bikes... He also said he gonna try n make our show in august.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Man I can't find the plate for the TRIKE kit any where


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale, somebody came up to me at the swapmeet from more voice bike club out of norwalk cause I was wearing my shirt n he said that he seen our bikes and we have firme looking bikes... He also said he gonna try n make our show in august.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*I GUESS U ARE ALL JUST GOING TO VIEW. NO COMENTS AT ALL.. WELL VIEW THIS






*There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 4 guests)

mr.widow-maker
LatinsFinest714+
Dimes714+
furby714
dreamer1+
ElProfeJose+


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Man I can't find the plate for the TRIKE kit any where


Talk to Abraham bro...if not I have a piece the can work ...I had it when i got my 1st trike u don't need the plate fool


----------



## dreamer1

Miklo.likes the girl.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OVIOUSLY HE DONT WANT A SYSTEM PLAYA\


dreamer1 said:


> Talk to Abraham bro...if not I have a piece the can work ...I had it when i got my 1st trike u don't need the plate fool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY DONT WANNA BE LOGGED IN SO WE CAN SEE WHO VIEWS OUR THREAD:wave:*There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 15 guests)

mr.widow-maker
LatinsFinest714+
Dimes714+
ElProfeJose+


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT


What I'm not with the lay it low lingo lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP.TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> What I'm not with the lay it low lingo lol


----------



## dreamer1

WTF up babys


----------



## dreamer1

Been cleaning this bike inch by inch


----------



## Tripps

lowrider bike parts for sale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

POST PICS. STOP SAYING U HAVE.LETS SEE THEM NOW



Tripps said:


> lowrider bike parts for sale


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP.TTT


Oh my bad lol Haha Duh me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FO SHO PLAYA


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh my bad lol Haha Duh me


----------



## dreamer1

Joey save a spot ill b ther like 7:30 need to pick up my girls...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Joey save a spot ill b ther like 7:30 need to pick up my girls...


Oh ok


----------



## dreamer1

Thanks bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RAFIEL SCARED TO TAKE HIS TRIKE OUT KUS HIS LIL BRO TOOK IT OUT N PUT A CHIP IN THE PAINT


----------



## dreamer1

Good nite Fam ....Mimi'z time are ya who ever coming....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> RAFIEL SCARED TO TAKE HIS TRIKE OUT KUS HIS LIL BRO TOOK IT OUT N PUT A CHIP IN THE PAINT


Fuck that my shit has a lil scratch n on still riding my shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS WHAT I SAID BUT HIS MOM DONT THINK ITS SHOW READY EAITHER


dreamer1 said:


> Fuck that my shit has a lil scratch n on still riding my shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HI POWER SUPPORTER


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> THATS WHAT I SAID BUT HIS MOM DONT THINK ITS SHOW READY EAITHER


Bull shit....


----------



## Tripps

mr.widow-maker said:


> POST PICS. STOP SAYING U HAVE.LETS SEE THEM NOW









all the parts on the bike


----------



## dreamer1

Hey tripps sell.me the lil wheel....bring it to the show tomorrow n don't forget that shit......also joey try n save a spot by a tree since no ezup....lol we gonna look getto


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RAFIEL TAKIN A EAZY UP


dreamer1 said:


> Hey tripps sell.me the lil wheel....bring it to the show tomorrow n don't forget that shit......also joey try n save a spot by a tree since no ezup....lol we gonna look getto


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale, somebody came up to me at the swapmeet from more voice bike club out of norwalk cause I was wearing my shirt n he said that he seen our bikes and we have firme looking bikes... He also said he gonna try n make our show in august.


Right on carnal !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT*


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Hey tripps sell.me the lil wheel....bring it to the show tomorrow n don't forget that shit......also joey try n save a spot by a tree since no ezup....lol we gonna look getto


Nothing but the finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:worship:


ElProfeJose said:


> Nothing but the finest


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Profe.....see ya Sunday carnalito


----------



## Tripps

dreamer1 said:


> Hey tripps sell.me the lil wheel....bring it to the show tomorrow n don't forget that shit......also joey try n save a spot by a tree since no ezup....lol we gonna look getto


just the wheel


----------



## mr.widow-maker

good NIGHT PeEpS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Tripps

thinking about making brown pride look like this in parts to keep it old school


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I WOULD BOME OUT WTH SOMETHING U NEVER SEEN B4 HOMIE TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Profe.....see ya Sunday carnalito


Simon dreamer nos vemos el Domingo


----------



## Tripps

I want it simple


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING GUYS,TTT HAVE A GREAT 1 TODAY. IMA TRY TO GET OUT. SO LETS SEE HOW IT GOES


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING GUYS,TTT HAVE A GREAT 1 TODAY. IMA TRY TO GET OUT. SO LETS SEE HOW IT GOES


Bring Ur ass this way fool.....call Ur daddy grizzly....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HE GOT TO BE SOMEWHERE ELSE AFTER. FAMILY RELATED HOMIE


dreamer1 said:


> Bring Ur ass this way fool.....call Ur daddy grizzly....


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting crowed at veijitos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WELL MY DAD DONT WANT TO DRIVE OUT THERE. TOLD HIM TOMARROW N HE SAID NO. IE ONLY SMH


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning family.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning family.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. At veijitos oc show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 510664
> . At veijitos oc show


LF lOoking good out there


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

IF YOUR READING THIS CAN U TAKE A PIC OF EACH LATINS FINEST BIKE OUT THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST O*C *


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST IE*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST O*C*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST O*C*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST O*C*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT you guys look good out there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

headed to MOJAVE,CA TO GO PICK UP MY NEW BIKE.TTT LETS SEE IF ILL BE ABLE TO TAKE IT TOMARROW.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tired from the veijitos show, gonna end up staying home n going swimming not going to cruise night tonight


----------



## dreamer1

Shit I'm tired too...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Shit I'm tired too...


Good show huh homie am still fukn buzzed hahaha


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Good show huh homie am still fukn buzzed hahaha


Lol Simon carnal......had a good time


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. For the familiahhhhh


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Profe...see ya manana carnal


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wat up


Getting our stuff ready for tomorrow. !!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Getting our stuff ready for tomorrow. !!!!!


Sounds good carnal...see ya bro


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tomorrows show it says roll in together,park together so hopefully we can all be together in the same spot if not we gonna be in different spots...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT. jus got done WTH ILLEGAL IMMAGRANT . Looks ok but wait till im done


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed out to meet up. See u guy there


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here at best of friends in lakewood


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Latins finest ie n oc taking 5 outta 6 trophies home


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT family we clean house NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST FOR ALL THOSE THAT DIDN'T MAKE IT HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT WEEK AT GT SHOW LET TRY TO TAKE CLUB PARTICIPATION LET'S DO THIS FAMILY


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Latins finest ie n oc taking 5 outta 6 trophies home


We took 6 carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS SHOW GT WATS UP N WHOS IN THE HOUSE, WE GOT THE TRUCK N TRAILER . IF U WANNA ROLL ALL WE NEED IS A DRIVER N TO PITCH IN ON GAS N WE R SET! NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST TTMFT.. FAMILY IS WHAT IT IS ABOUT,HAD A KICKIN ASS TIME TODAY :thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT family we clean house NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST FOR ALL THOSE THAT DIDN'T MAKE IT HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT WEEK AT GT SHOW LET TRY TO TAKE CLUB PARTICIPATION LET'S DO THIS FAMILY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I didnt kow if ur trike took. N u left idk.lol simon :thumbsup: lets hit GT SHOW


dreamer1 said:


> We took 6 carnal


----------



## lowdude13

i still cant beleve this bike placed


----------



## dreamer1

We can do big thing familia..........let's make it happend at gt show....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I didnt kow if ur trike took. N u left idk.lol simon :thumbsup: lets hit GT SHOW


Emmas bike took 1st Mmta trike.took 1st


----------



## mr.widow-maker

N joey 1st. Dam ie toke all 3rd.lol all is good at the end of the day! Trophy or not were all still havon FUN!


----------



## dreamer1

Simon


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up oc family were you vatos at homies hope to see you all on Saturday at good time show what's up Abraham tripps memo missed you homies out there today see you Saturday


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. For the entire familia!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning. GETTING ANOTHER BIKE. TTT THIS NEEDS TO BE FINISHED, ALREADY SHEETED READED FOR FIBERGLASSING


----------



## dreamer1

Man out of all this bikes ....1 or 2 r show ready...the rest just collecting dust....Fucken miklo....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got a few show bikes dreamer.lol I jus dont want to take them out


----------



## dreamer1

Ummmmmm


----------



## dreamer1

:loco: Wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> I got a few show bikes dreamer.lol I jus dont want to take them out


Pics or it didn't happen ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Y should I post pics for?


oneofakind said:


> Pics or it didn't happen ..


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> Y should I post pics for?


Why not post what you got its not Like your goingfor lowrider bike of the year..and you always on lil woofin tickets about everybody else's bikes and links..


----------



## ElProfeJose

*







*

THIS IS HOW WE STARTED THE DAY TODAY 










ON OUR WAY TO THE SHOW!! 




















FINALLY THERE!!!! 










CHECK OUT THE RIDES THEN HANDLED BUSSINESS 










FUUUUUS WILL DO JUST ABOUT ANYTHING FOR FOOD






















THEN WE WENT FOR ANOTHER WALK. AND GUESS WHO WE FOUND!!!!











I DIDNT KNOW DREAMER SMOKED??!!???!!!!











GREAT JOB JOSE AND HIS FAMILY TOOK 2nd IN LUXURY!!! 











COTTON CANDY AS ALWAYS REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST 










MIKLOW TOOD A AWARD FIR THE COLORADO CHAPTER. RIGHT ON GOID JOB PLAYER 








​


----------



## ElProfeJose

PLAYER HE HAS SOME NICE BIKLAS HE JUST A PICTURE HOARDER!!!!!!!


oneofakind said:


> Why not post what you got its not Like your goingfor lowrider bike of the year..and you always on lil woofin tickets about everybody else's bikes and links..


----------



## ElProfeJose

GOOD JOB ON THE BIKES!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> GOOD JOB ON THE BIKES!!!!!!


Kimberly happy we took 2 trophies.....now I think she deserves her bike...after I'm done wit my trike will b busting out a new project for her....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer I talked to Jorge


----------



## ElProfeJose

ORALE CARNAL!!!!!!!!!!!!



dreamer1 said:


> Kimberly happy we took 2 trophies.....now I think she deserves her bike...after I'm done wit my trike will b busting out a new project for her....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: if u got a problem, pm me, if not stop trippin on what I own


oneofakind said:


> Why not post what you got its not Like your goingfor lowrider bike of the year..and you always on lil woofin tickets about everybody else's bikes and links..


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: if u got a problem, pm me, if not stop trippin on what I own


LOL..NO ONE HAS PROBLEMS KID..JUST WANTED TO SEE YOUR SHOW BIKES...


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What's up bro how are your bikes looking


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I took 1st place 26 inch cruiser cause I was the only 26 inch crusier out there


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up my ninjas....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lookin ok, got to pay my phone n hope I got enough $ for this weekend. Were trying to find a driver to take my dad truck so we take bikes


LatinsFinest714 said:


> What's up bro how are your bikes looking


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## Zitro881

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I took 1st place 26 inch cruiser cause I was the only 26 inch crusier out there


Pleasure meeting you homie on Sunday. 
Nice bike. I really like it. Your entire club is really cool. 
It was nice setting up next to such quality bikes


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Zitro881 said:


> Pleasure meeting you homie on Sunday.
> Nice bike. I really like it. Your entire club is really cool.
> It was nice setting up next to such quality bikes


Thanks it was a good show appreciate the support from you, is this the biz light year pedal car?


----------



## Zitro881

Yes


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Zitro881 said:


> Yes


Cool it was nice meet you n your Lil ones, looking forward to seeing you guys out at our show august 11 in moreno valley


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Nuttin but the finest.


----------



## Socal#13

I lost my stering wheel nd my spear tierd for my continantal kit did any of you guys take them by chance


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

You sold the steering wheel to one of our members for 35 n u sold dreamer the wheel for his continantal kit


----------



## Socal#13

I know I was just fucking around


TEAM HI POWER said:


> You sold the steering wheel to one of our members for 35 n u sold dreamer the wheel for his continantal kit


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> I know I was just fucking around


Lol Orale


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

You gonna goto our show august 11


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Nice meeting u homie


----------



## Lolophill13

Everything goes well this week Tapout bike will be at Saturday show. But need a ride for the bike.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yyea homie, when u went walkin around I came up on some parts n hustled my members to make some quick cash.lol


Socal#13 said:


> I lost my stering wheel nd my spear tierd for my continantal kit did any of you guys take them by chance


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Nice meeting u homie


Nice meeting you to homie..my bike will be showing to you guys show forsure but I have to go to work that day


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yyea homie, when u went walkin around I came up on some parts n hustled my members to make some quick cash.lol


 yuppp nd thanks to that am getting the rest of my custom parts by the end of the month nd ready for royal fantacys car show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Nice meeting you to homie..my bike will be showing to you guys show forsure but I have to go to work that day


Orale firme


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If we get a driver to drive my dads truck then yea but we gotta pitch in for gas,including me wth my bottles cuz were on a low amount of cash till my pops gets paid for his drive to work n back


Lolophill13 said:


> Everything goes well this week Tapout bike will be at Saturday show. But need a ride for the bike.


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale firme


Have to make that paper...


----------



## Socal#13

Widow can we pre-reg for you guys show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right on.TTT


Socal#13 said:


> yuppp nd thanks to that am getting the rest of my custom parts by the end of the month nd ready for royal fantacys car show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Have to make that paper...


I know what u mean I just started my second job today and I work a full time job


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up player? Same amount still


Socal#13 said:


> Widow can we pre-reg for you guys show


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I know what u mean I just started my second job today and I work a full time job


Kool homie make that money nd make the world go around


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats up player? Same amount still


How much


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Kool homie make that money nd make the world go around


Yup gotta make that paper to pay my bills n get more parts for my cruiser


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$15


Socal#13 said:


> How much


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yup gotta make that paper to pay my bills n get more parts for my cruiser


Yup ...i thougth you were gonna sell it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Yup ...i thougth you were gonna sell it


Idk yet I thinking about it n maybe getting me a 20 inch


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Idk yet I thinking about it n maybe getting me a 20 inch


I got a 20" crome frame laying in my closet


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> $15


Not that bad gee


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> I got a 20" crome frame laying in my closet


If I get a chrome frame I think I wanna get a twisted one


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> If I get a chrome frame I think I wanna get a twisted one


Ora homie if anything hit me up am going to have a bunch of shit forsale later on


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Ora homie if anything hit me up am going to have a bunch of shit forsale later on


Orale


----------



## dreamer1

http://m.ocregister.com/news/anaheim-363943-years-car.html?pic=7


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up socal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. Members of Latins Finest bike club gather for a group photo during the Viejitos car club's 11th annual Car & Bike Show. THERESA CISNEROS, THE ORANGE COUNTY REGISTER


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> If we get a driver to drive my dads truck then yea but we gotta pitch in for gas,including me wth my bottles cuz were on a low amount of cash till my pops gets paid for his drive to work n back


That's y you should stop fucking Around and get your licence. The. You got that shit handled.....


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up socal


Was up gee


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 512395
> . Members of Latins Finest bike club gather for a group photo during the Viejitos car club's 11th annual Car & Bike Show. THERESA CISNEROS, THE ORANGE COUNTY REGISTER


Right on. Nice picture!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning fammm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Phone off so im pullin a dreamer.lol


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I may have a lowrider car. Im waitin on the guy to call mr back for the one up the hill for $500 cut n all


ElProfeJose said:


> That's y you should stop fucking Around and get your licence. The. You got that shit handled.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

So you mean to tell me you got money for car & bikes but no gas? Sell your ass so you can have some money for gas lol  what's up bike club TTMFT we go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I may have a lowrider car. Im waitin on the guy to call mr back for the one up the hill for $500 cut n all


ill give u 450fo the alian bike then u can get the lo lo helping u out lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

lowdude13 said:


> ill give u 450fo the alian bike then u can get the lo lo helping u out lol


Sold bro come get it lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got a guy that wants my white trike player. 


Mr. Grizzly said:


> So you mean to tell me you got money for car & bikes but no gas? Sell your ass so you can have some money for gas lol  what's up bike club TTMFT we go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Imma go to cruise night tonight in lakewood


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. AT CRUISE NIGHT IN LAKEWOOD REFLECTIONS CAR IN


----------



## dreamer1

O*C all over the place........good luck out ther bro...see ya Friday at emotions cruise nite


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good luck out there have fun


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If u guys lay the banner down can u put something under so it dont get scratched up . Thanks TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> I got a guy that wants my white trike player.


sell it


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> If u guys lay the banner down can u put something under so it dont get scratched up . Thanks TTT


Ok bro tx him dont half to put it here .are when you see him talk to him also thats oc problem !!!!!!!!!! Thanks no more blasting members anymore


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> I may have a lowrider car. Im waitin on the guy to call mr back for the one up the hill for $500 cut n all


Almost doesn't count fuuuu. Stop talking about it and be about it!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> So you mean to tell me you got money for car & bikes but no gas? Sell your ass so you can have some money for gas lol  what's up bike club TTMFT we go!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmm I though. This fu was German not Jew!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> ill give u 450fo the alian bike then u can get the lo lo helping u out lol


Sounds like a great ideal player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ok bro tx him dont half to put it here .are when you see him talk to him also thats oc problem !!!!!!!!!! Thanks no more blasting members anymore


YEAH BLASTING MEMBERS IS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT. CAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY IT DON'T SOLVE A FUCKEN THING. JUST CREATES BULL SHIT AND ANIMOCITY!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a gn fammm


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> If u guys lay the banner down can u put something under so it dont get scratched up . Thanks TTT


Just did it the one time cause had no ez up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT SHOW TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool joey way to go rip the family out there see you Saturday


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN I missed a cell payment, I can't text or make calls can only get incoming calls crap


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ok bro tx him dont half to put it here .are when you see him talk to him also thats oc problem !!!!!!!!!! Thanks no more blasting members anymore


Thanks bro...like u said that's O*C problem.....so if miklo would b kind n pay for the banner then we can do watever he want us do to the banner....thnxs foo


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> DAMN I missed a cell payment, I can't text or make calls can only get incoming calls crap


Dammmmmm Wat up wit all u fools not paying Ur cell bills......r u coping my style...Wtf


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wateverz


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wateverz


U sound gay.....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup dreamer!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT! Latins finest!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I payed my bill. Lol good for 1 more month 


dreamer1 said:


> U sound gay.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTMFT! Latins finest!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Was that cruize night at sonic burgers?


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTMFT! Latins finest!


Wats up Juan...how u been bro....r u coming to u guys show Saturday


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Was that cruize night at sonic burgers?


Lakewood fool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were in lakewood foo, looks like it took place at sonics ?


dreamer1 said:


> Lakewood fool


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning homies


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Was that cruize night at sonic burgers?


No it was at lakewood carwash


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ok it looked like sonic. How all the yellow poles went over the cars


TEAM HI POWER said:


> No it was at lakewood carwash


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ok it looked like sonic. How all the yellow poles went over the cars


It was the car stalls


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: 
T
T
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEEN SOME UPDATES ON WIDOW MAKER PARTS.LOOKIN GOOD.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Afternoon bump.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat ya'll ninjas doing........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Waitin to see whos going to the concert in the park tonight


----------



## dreamer1

Orale Wat kind of concert


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Tonight latins top 40s. But all the lolows r gunna be there parked on the blvd


----------



## dreamer1

Orale


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. Craigslist in pasadena I wish I had the money to get this bike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fallas who's all going on sat to the GT show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up fallas who's all going on sat to the GT show


I will but won't be there till like 1030


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up fallas who's all going on sat to the GT show


Me n hopefully the girls if they wake up early.....


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Get your trade on homie.TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night family


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hope every one had a good productive day today!!!!! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT GOOD MORNING PLAYERS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Off to work my new job till 930am


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

It's getting hot in [email protected]#$%%&


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Senior photo today n I totaly forgot, dam it


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Senior photo today n I totaly forgot, dam it


?*&%$#@!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump mijas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam. Is there cruise night saturday after casino show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE BC ALLIEN TRIKE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE N OC AT B.O.F BIKE N CAR SHOW


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were looking family cant wait tell Saturday were going to be deep


----------



## dreamer1

Simon grizzly


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DEEP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Gonna go stop by Sonics in anaheim to check out impalas cruise night


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> DEEP


SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE HURTING U!!LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave: WHATS UP FLEET


INKEDUP said:


> SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE HURTING U!!LOL


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE HURTING U!!LOL


Hahahahahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:shh:


dreamer1 said:


> Hahahahahaha


----------



## dreamer1

See ya guys Saturday....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

cruise night in anaheim


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

ONCE I GT MY GRINDER, ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK.TTT 16 INCH


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. Sickside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## R.O. CADDY




----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> DEEP


All up in you!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pictures Joey!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pictures Joey!!!!!


Thanks I went to go check out this other cruise night tonight in anaheim at Sonics, 2 cruise nights in one week.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night family thats whats up joey rip to the fullest TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> All up in you!!!!!


Hahahahahaha


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> ONCE I GT MY GRINDER, ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK.TTT 16 INCH


Sick tank but isn't that a 20 back fender or it looks big cuz the plates


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Haft to put a bigger fender in order to put the back we heel on. Unles it was on half ways up.


furby714 said:


> Sick tank but isn't that a 20 back fender or it looks big cuz the plates


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thanks I went to go check out this other cruise night tonight in anaheim at Sonics, 2 cruise nights in one week.


Leving the dream player!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night family thats whats up joey REPRESENT to the fullest TTMFT


FIXED!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Nothing but the finest!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam IT'S going to be a hot day so stay kool locos


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anything going on after the carshow tomorrow


----------



## Ladybug32

TGIF


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

I think there going to a cruise night out in LA somewhere


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OLDIES CARSHOW SUNDAY. SAN FERNANDO HS


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Who's ready for the lake? To dam hot


----------



## Latins Finest

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


Latins Finest said:


> TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Who's ready for the lake? To dam hot


Let's do it


----------



## Socal#13

Was up LF...i got some stuff for sale


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Let's go to the Fucken lake or beach.......I'm roasting up in this [email protected]#$%&


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Was up LF...i got some stuff for sale


Wat u got now socal......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I won't be there till almost 1030 or 11 gotta work 6 to 930 if some one can take my bike for me then coo if not then not taking it


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Wat u got now socal......


I got twisted sissybar the handlebars
Nd my twisted continantal kit


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> I got twisted sissybar the handlebars
> Nd my twisted continantal kit


Orale let me check Wats up....


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Orale let me check Wats up....


Orale homie let me know


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Might be getting a 20 inch its clean waiting for the guy to email me back gonna trade my tattoo stuff for it


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up....


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If u want ur bike to the show phil call me.


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up fool...r we meeting somewhere or Wats up....I was thinking off the 91 exit lemon Thers a McDonald's at 7...Wats up then


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> If u want ur bike to the show phil call me.


The tables have turned huh!!!!! Phill please call this fuuuu. He's hitting his nails. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

The CC club just turned to tend 500 page. Show some love biklows.....


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> The tables have turned huh!!!!! Phill please call this fuuuu. He's hitting his nails. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


>


Simon. Un trago de Su medicina


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Waxin joses caddy n jose is a sleep


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*PLAYIN SOME POOL**







*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting ready for work at 6 am


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See u later on bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed threw tustin


----------



## ElProfeJose

How the hell u guys get there???


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting off work in 5 min


----------



## Ladybug32

Eatting Lunch With Da Car Club


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. What u guys cook.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fair well allien immagrant


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Fair well allien immagrant


Why the fuck does that mean


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sold player


----------



## dreamer1

Like always Zeek crying.... its still in the club fool


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sold player


Orale. Simon.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Like always Zeek crying.... its still in the club fool


Pinche drama queen. Or dragggg queen


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got home. LATINS FINEST IE ALL OVER THE FUCKIN MAP. IE TO LA TO IE TO GOD DAM .... TTT FOR GOOD TIMES SHOW N CALISTYLES CRUIZE NIGHT......HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME CARLOS, THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY JOSE RIOS, U KOW HOW ME N CHALE GET DOWN DOG. NO SLEEP OR GAMES STRAIGHT WORK ..( NO **** ) CLEANING ,FIXING, ECT LATINS FINEST ALL DAY EVERYDAY TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TODAY'S WORDS OF INPIRATION. NO ****!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY MIKLOWWWW


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

No bro the word is how ziek and chale get down lol  and star


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye foo, dont make me bring my colorado members down here to pop caps in yo ass


----------



## dreamer1

that's the way to start the day........


----------



## Ladybug32

What's Up For Today Peeps


----------



## dreamer1

Nothing for today......let's go to the beach....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Go ahead homiez.ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Cruising around on the cruiser, then back home n go swimming


----------



## Ladybug32

Gonna Head To Da Pool Now


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. What u guys cook.


bird !!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up my ninjas....its Fucken hot as Fuck...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

POOL TIME


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We skinned it lol


lowdude13 said:


> bird !!!


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> We skinned it lol


Make over for the allien trike....some birdcage parts.....next paint fenders n do some pinstripping.....maybe murals


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Make over for the allien trike....some birdcage parts.....next paint fenders n do some pinstripping.....maybe murals


Now you have a trike kit you can sell me


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

The plaza hotel on fremont street las Vegas is 68.00 dollars if u book right now soon....


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Now you have a trike kit you can sell me


No carnal but I'll be on the look out if I see something bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT SELLING MY 26INCH TRIKE.... N HES JOINING THE CLUB..( IE ). NEED TO FINISH WIDOW TO COME OUT


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> No carnal but I'll be on the look out if I see something bro


I thougth you sold aztec dreams nd your keeping the trike kit


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT SELLING MY 26INCH TRIKE.... N HES JOINING THE CLUB..( IE ). NEED TO FINISH WIDOW TO COME OUT


Hows joing your club?¿?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOT FORSALE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


Socal#13 said:


> I thougth you sold aztec dreams nd your keeping the trike kit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The new owner TTT watch OUT PLAYA


Socal#13 said:


> Hows joing your club?¿?


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> HELL YEA PLAYA. ITS GETTING PIMPED OUT PLAYA


I meant whos joing your club...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The new owner homie,  u dont kow him


Socal#13 said:


> I meant whos joing your club...


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOT FORSALE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


I said that just in case he uses the twisted one for the green trike nd has that regular just laying ther


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> I thougth you sold aztec dreams nd your keeping the trike kit


The guy como g here tomorrow but I'm keeping my trike kit n mirrors only bro....Aztec dreams 2 coming soon...don't know yet if custom parts or China parts but something different this time carnal


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> The new owner homie,  u dont kow him


I got confuse homie nevermind that reply


----------



## dreamer1

The green bike It's not mine bro I was just helping the new member fixing the bike bro


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> The guy como g here tomorrow but I'm keeping my trike kit n mirrors only bro....Aztec dreams 2 coming soon...don't know yet if custom parts or China parts but something different this time carnal


Oraa I thougth that green trike was urs to...wat your tring to go up ther with the big trikes to or wat...TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Trike not his bro. :thumbsup: sold it to another guy


Socal#13 said:


> I said that just in case he uses the twisted one for the green trike nd has that regular just laying ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
M
F
T......

L
A
T
I
N
S

F
I
N
E
S
T
B
C


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa I thougth that green trike was urs to...wat your tring to go up ther with the big trikes to or wat...TTT


Dunno yet bro....me n my girls we still thinking Wat to do....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night


----------



## dreamer1

Good night I'm sleepy....Mimi'z time


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Gonna be booking my room in like 2 weeks for Vegas


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good night familia. See you guys soon !!!! TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning jk good night


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

GOOD MORNING :wave: LETS HAVE A GREAT BLESS WEEK


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting ready for work for my part time.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I try to check the hotels every week


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Going to go work on my 16inch today


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning drink lots of water


----------



## dreamer1

2 hrs till good bye trike


----------



## dreamer1

Bye bye


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Over here at the airport lookin at these bikes.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up fools....where's everybody at......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

So what's up dreamer is the bike gone?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*wtf WERE IS EVERYONE*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

grinded the welds down today







fiberglassing sometime this week n then making some parts wth the plasma cutter


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## EL Presumido

Pm bump...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT*


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> So what's up dreamer is the bike gone?


Gone with the wind bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning guys headed to TEHATCHAPI,CA TRAIN DERAILMENT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fallas good morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all. Whats up zeeklow. What's up Richard......it's gonna be warm out there player


----------



## dreamer1

Cloudy in O*C......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up proofe. 80° in san berdoo n 115 in tehatchapi,ca


----------



## dreamer1

So is this the weather pg or Wtf.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Just in its 92° in the IE


dreamer1 said:


> So is this the weather pg or Wtf.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Going to the scrap yard tomarrow to collect the lowrider bikes they got for me. TTT :shh:


----------



## Socal#13

You should find me a trike kit


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

mr.widow-maker said:


> grinded the welds down today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiberglassing sometime this week n then making some parts wth the plasma cutter


:wow:


----------



## dreamer1

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :wave:


Wats up bro...how u been......how's Ur funeral coming..... jk u know Wat I mean bro....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up bro...how u been......how's Ur funeral coming..... jk u know Wat I mean bro....


ITS GOING GOOD. JUST 3 MORE DAYS. :x: ........BTW. NASARIO WAS SUPPOSSED TO GIVE ME THE LIST OF PPL TO CALL ON SUNDAY BUT I HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM SINCE SUNDAY. SO WE WILL JUST DO OUR THING NOW.


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

HELLO 2 ALL THE MEMBERS!!!LATINS FINEST B.C.:wave:(COTTON KANDY):wave:c.c.shows almost here:x:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up david . :wave:


David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I would say hit up abraham but I hear " quote from a person in texas, that he sent him money n no product. Been 3weeks" wth no shippin number" :dunno: dont really know but this guy pissed from what I hear??.. :thumbsdown:


Socal#13 said:


> You should find me a trike kit


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I would say hit up abraham but I hear " quote from a person in texas, that he sent him money n no product. Been 3weeks" wth no shippin number" :dunno: dont really know but this guy pissed from what I hear??.. :thumbsdown:


Deamm thats fuckt up...ill try to hit up cus thats all I need for my trike now


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Socal#13 said:


> Deamm thats fuckt up...ill try to hit up cus thats all I need for my trike now


I send him the trike kit already I talked to him about why it was taking me some time and he was okay with it so don't try to burn me on here


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got this message from miss lady pinks on my Twitter she won't be in town for our show in august. @TEAMHIPOWER hun I just got word I'm gonna be back in colorado on the 10th of August.. But for sure when I get back meanwhile I need a bike for my photos


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Not burning homie idk whats up wth u but I call u n u wanna shine me on n thats ok... I dont like getting calls about members selling stuff n thinkin the purchaser getting burnt, n then they say there gunna start sayin stuff about the club when the club has nothing to do wth it thats all...


LatinsFinest714 said:


> I send him the trike kit already I talked to him about why it was taking me some time and he was okay with it so don't try to burn me on here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT HIT UP THE SWAPMEET HERE AT THE ORANGESHOW SUNDAY, 3 ROWS FROM THE BACK THERES A MEXICAN LADY mom n daughter .... CHEAP ASS DEALS BRO u will get hooked up. :thumbsup:


Socal#13 said:


> Deamm thats fuckt up...ill try to hit up cus thats all I need for my trike now


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT HIT UP THE SWAPMEET HERE AT THE ORANGESHOW SUNDAY, 3 ROWS FROM THE BACK THERES A MEXICAN LADY mom n daughter .... CHEAP ASS DEALS BRO u will get hooked up. :thumbsup:


I migth but I donr want to buy a new one cus it my get plated golg or do a lil sick nd twisted shit if you know wat am sain..


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hey ziek jst stay out of that shit bro and that fuu from texas that shit is between him and Abraham so keep the club name out!!!!!!!!!!!! So anyway's what's up Abraham give me a call or tx me you can get my # from dreamer or joey jst want to make sure everything is kool haven't seen you around


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT I TOLD HIM THAT ASWELL BETWEEN HIM N ABE. SO WHEN HE WASENT RETURNING CALLS I get a personal call to TRY TO CONTACT TO AlERT HIM ON THE SITUATION BUT NADA.. BEEN A FEW DAYS AGO n I told the guy keep the name out. hope all good u kow.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wake up.TIME 4 WORK !!


----------



## dreamer1

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ITS GOING GOOD. JUST 3 MORE DAYS. :x: ........BTW. NASARIO WAS SUPPOSSED TO GIVE ME THE LIST OF PPL TO CALL ON SUNDAY BUT I HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM SINCE SUNDAY. SO WE WILL JUST DO OUR THING NOW.


Sounds goods bro ....let us know Wats up bro....let's do the Dammmmmm thing


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey ziek jst stay out of that shit bro and that fuu from texas that shit is between him and Abraham so keep the club name out!!!!!!!!!!!! So anyway's what's up Abraham give me a call or tx me you can get my # from dreamer or joey jst want to make sure everything is kool haven't seen you around


Business is business n if Ur not in it stay out....plp sometimes tale it the wrong way......truchas


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT I TOLD HIM THAT ASWELL BETWEEN HIM N ABE. SO WHEN HE WASENT RETURNING CALLS I get a personal call to TRY TO CONTACT TO AlERT HIM ON THE SITUATION BUT NADA.. BEEN A FEW DAYS AGO n I told the guy keep the name out. hope all good u kow.TTT


He made a deal wit Abraham so if u get a call bro all u gotta say its not my deal n stay out.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> He made a deal wit Abraham so if u get a call bro all u gotta say its not my deal n stay out.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cruizin in EAST LOS on WHITTIER BLVD wth A BIG RIG.LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Home now


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

dreamer1 said:


> Sounds goods bro ....let us know Wats up bro....let's do the Dammmmmm thing


OK I GOT A TEXT LAST NIGHT FROM HIM. AND HE SAYS HE'S WORKING ON THAT LIST. .........I GOT ALOT OF PLANS FOR IT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump what's up homies


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT LATINS FINEST!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up for this weekend


----------



## dreamer1

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> OK I GOT A TEXT LAST NIGHT FROM HIM. AND HE SAYS HE'S WORKING ON THAT LIST. .........I GOT ALOT OF PLANS FOR IT.


Again sounds good bro hope we get this going ......asap


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTMFT LATINS FINEST!


Wats up Juan.....Wat u been up to bro?????


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up. Hey I just want to put it out there. If someone deals and wheeles on here that ls their pedo. The club has nothing to do with it. SO........every one talking shit about this Texas guy......Abraham........zeek........anyone else. Well that shit is childish. The rest of us in the club work hard to keep the name up and positive. So all the other members that like to bring out drama........all I have to say is don't get FUCKEN VOTED OUT OFF THE ISLAND!!!!!!!!! If you guys don't like it. Hit a player up and I'll break it down!!!!!!!! As CHALE zeek and big boy know......a players phone is always on never off like my game!!!!!! Peace bitches......I'm out


----------



## ElProfeJose

Please hit a player up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Tick tock.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hi.....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Juan.....Wat u been up to bro?????


Waddup dreamer...just chillen bro resting frm the game i had earlier


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> Hi.....


Waddup jose!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup jose!


Aqui Nomas. Reading the little drama here like a novela.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> Aqui Nomas. Reading the little drama here like a novela.


Hahahaha como vamos con el carro?


----------



## dreamer1

Orale Juan esta Bien bro.....I'm a go to sleep I gotta work tonight...Fuck it...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Orale Juan esta Bien bro.....I'm a go to sleep I gotta work tonight...Fuck it...


No esta cabron para trabajar en la noche??


----------



## dreamer1

Simon ...I'm on my way


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahaha como vamos con el carro?


It's going. Bent a rear cylinder today.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Got back from ONTARIO CRUIZE/KICK BACK WTH PROOFE,PRESMUNDO,N A FW OTHERS. TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> It's going. Bent a rear cylinder today.


Orale how was the cruize


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT. WHOS DOWN FOR NEXT WEDNESDAY? OCLASS WANTS US TO TAKE SOME MORE BIKES


----------



## EL Presumido

Pm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Orale how was the cruize


It was cool. We got there a little late so we parked on the street but it was good. Kids liked it and the fam was cool.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD NIGHT. WHOS DOWN FOR NEXT WEDNESDAY? OCLASS WANTS US TO TAKE SOME MORE BIKES


Count me out I work all day next Wednesday.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a good night fam. TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN I'm busting a dreamer with my phone can only use if I have WiFi need to pay my bill this weekend soon as I get paid


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> DAMN I'm busting a dreamer with my phone can only use if I have WiFi need to pay my bill this weekend soon as I get paid


LOL Fuck bro.I'm hoping to get my shit this month


----------



## Ladybug32

So Early In Da Morning, Here At Work Lookin At Hotels For Vegas For October, Gonna Be Booking My Room By The End Of Next Month For Sure...Don't Want To Wait So Long Cuz Rooms Fill Up Fast...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whos takin bikes to vegas


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up ......morning to all my ninjas


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up ......morning to all my ninjas


Buenos Dias carnal....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> LOL Fuck bro.I'm hoping to get my shit this month


Shit dreamer u been off of ur phone for this long. Just keep it that way. Lol


----------



## EL Presumido

Good Morning.


----------



## Ladybug32

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos takin bikes to vegas


 I don't know but we need to fined out soon, I think everyone from all the clubs n pitch in money and get a trailer and someone take them all up there...


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Shit dreamer u been off of ur phone for this long. Just keep it that way. Lol


Shit bro I can txt but can't make.calls nomas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont worry about that. I have that already. Jus need to kow whos going that way we all pitch in on fuel. Got the trailer n truck


Ladybug32 said:


> I don't know but we need to fined out soon, I think everyone from all the clubs n pitch in money and get a trailer and someone take them all up there...


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dont worry about that. I have that already. Jus need to kow whos going that way we all pitch in on fuel. Got the trailer n truck


How much for the transport


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos takin bikes to vegas


Most likely I think me n my son but not to sure on my sons yet if I could get a few nor things done to it then yea.


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Most likely I think me n my son but not to sure on my sons yet if I could get a few nor things done to it then yea.


Ey homie I got a twisted sissybar nd a twisted continantal kit for sale...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> It was cool. We got there a little late so we parked on the street but it was good. Kids liked it and the fam was cool.


Orale sounds good


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Ey homie I got a twisted sissybar nd a twisted continantal kit for sale...


How much for the sissybar


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Help on the fuel. Since we r pullin all bikes u kow. Maybe a few carwashes to help it? I priced a car hauler guy n he wants $630.00 a car ROUNDTRIP. ON A SEMI 9 CAR HAULER n I shined him by.lol


ElProfeJose said:


> How much for the transport


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> How much for the sissybar


30 or best offer lokks like new


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok ill see


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok ill see


Ok let me know


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hey do u still have thAT LIL TRICYCLE FOR SALE


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dont worry about that. I have that already. Jus need to kow whos going that way we all pitch in on fuel. Got the trailer n truck


I'll put gas on the trailer.........just look who puts gas on the truck


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Help on the fuel. Since we r pullin all bikes u kow. Maybe a few carwashes to help it? I priced a car hauler guy n he wants $630.00 a car ROUNDTRIP. ON A SEMI 9 CAR HAULER n I shined him by.lol


One of.my Homies willing to rent the rig.....n take all cars


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey do u still have thAT LIL TRICYCLE FOR SALE


Nah gee wer keeping it my homie is gonna do a lil box so we can put a sterio on it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> One of.my Homies willing to rent the rig.....n take all cars


We got 5 cars that want to go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Trailer got a supply tank. TTT CARLOS  FILL ER UP


dreamer1 said:


> I'll put gas on the trailer.........just look who puts gas on the truck


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Trailer got a supply tank. TTT CARLOS  FILL ER UP


 that's not part of the trailer fool


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> We got 5 cars that want to go


I'm a get more info cuz last time he said.if we pay for the rent n gas he's willing to take it no charge he just want to roll wit us to Vegas to see the show


----------



## Lolophill13

WHAT UPO


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Twisted trike kit top cage raw for sale


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Twisted trike kit top cage raw for sale


Wats up Abraham......


----------



## LatinsFinest714

What's up


----------



## dreamer1

U going to cruise nite tomorrow bro


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Yeah I am


----------



## dreamer1

LatinsFinest714 said:


> Yeah I am


See ya tomorrow then bro....


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Simon


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He ownes a rig n trailer? Or we rent a truck n trailer n him drive it?


dreamer1 said:


> I'm a get more info cuz last time he said.if we pay for the rent n gas he's willing to take it no charge he just want to roll wit us to Vegas to see the show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CRUIZE NIGHT TOMARROW. TTT GOT TO REPRESENT AT ALL IELA FUNCTIONS AS WE CAN TO GET THE RESPONCE AT OUR SHOW .TTT 3 CRUIZE NIGHTS SATURDAY. 2 IN MOVAL 1 IN LA. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning fammmm. Let's make this Friday a great Friday. TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam


----------



## dreamer1

Happy Friday gente.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Morning fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS WEEKEND EVENTS TTT

TONIGHT ( IE ) CRUIZE NIGHT In ONTARIO AT EUCLID N WALNUT AT THE MC D. 6PM downsouth cc ( OC ) IMPERIAL BURGERS tonight,, ( IE ) SATURDAY CRUIZE NIGHT AT BOBS BIG BOYS MOVAL N THERES 1 ON PERRIS BLVD N SOMEWHERE EAITHER MOVAL OR PERRIS,CA :dunno: ... ( LA ) MAJESTIC CRUise night. N SUNDAY SAN DIEGO.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Whats up homies have a good weekend Latins finest TTMFT s


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Have fun out there in the oc guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. MY POPS GOT A BIKE.. GUESS WHO RODE IT 1ST

NOT HIM


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Have fun out there in the oc guys


Just got back from reflections cruise nite...good turn out we went.to support the homie wes....R.I.P


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Just got back from reflections cruise nite...good turn out we went.to support the homie wes....R.I.P


Right on player. Thanks for representing out there in the oc for the family.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. MY POPS GOT A BIKE.. GUESS WHO RODE IT 1ST
> 
> NOT HIM


you?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting ready for work at 6am


----------



## Lolophill13

What uper


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning Fam.....where's the Fam going today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> you?


----------



## slimer

Ttt


----------



## Ladybug32

Hey anyone going to cruise nite in la for majestic


----------



## Ladybug32

Or is anyone going to any cruises night at all today


----------



## dreamer1

I'm staying home I'm broke for the weekend....


----------



## dreamer1

We have a possible new member he's name is Ralph n he has a 26' cruiser....


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> We have a possible new member he's name is Ralph n he has a 26' cruiser....


Ralphs 26


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got 1 wth a motor. Jus built it last night


dreamer1 said:


> Ralphs 26


----------



## EL Presumido

Ladybug32 said:


> Hey anyone going to cruise nite in la for majestic


Thinking of going if I can get everything ready on time.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hot out here in palmdale TTMFT fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM PLAYA WTF U DOIN OUT THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> We have a possible new member he's name is Ralph n he has a 26' cruiser....


PROBATION PERIOD FOR NEW MEMBERS...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> PROBATION PERIOD FOR NEW MEMBERS...


Yes bro he's on probation for 3 yrs...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Yes bro he's on probation for 3 yrs...


Lol UR a fool Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam boring night


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hey joey whats the exit to the fair off the 55 fwy? Tx me


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey joey whats the exit to the fair off the 55 fwy? Tx me


Yea you going, I think imma go


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oc fair bound


----------



## dreamer1

At home chilling....watching a movie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST RERESENTIN AT LATIN LUXURY CRUIZE NIGHT N THEN SHOT OFF 2 THE BOBS BIG BOY CRUIZE NIGHT. 2 IN 1 NIGHT. WE ALL OVER THE PLACE :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST RERESENTIN AT LATIN LUXURY CRUIZE NIGHT N THEN SHOT OFF 2 THE BOBS BIG BOY CRUIZE NIGHT. 2 IN 1 NIGHT. WE ALL OVER THE PLACE :thumbsup:


Finally u learning something from the O*C fool....


----------



## dreamer1

All over the place!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

All over the place. Not just in 1 county  IE REPRESENTING IN OC RIGHT NOW ASWELL !! TTMFT


dreamer1 said:


> All over the place!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Where in O*C!!!!!! Ur a fool ninja.....Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OC FAIR PLAYER. GRIZZLY N JOEY OUT THERE EATING ALL THE FOOD UP 


dreamer1 said:


> Where in O*C!!!!!! Ur a fool ninja.....Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST RERESENTIN AT LATIN LUXURY CRUIZE NIGHT N THEN SHOT OFF 2 THE BOBS BIG BOY CRUIZE NIGHT. 2 IN 1 NIGHT. WE ALL OVER THE PLACE :thumbsup:


 THANKS 4 COMEING OUT AND SEE U AT NEXT ONE !!!


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> THANKS 4 COMEING OUT AND SEE U AT NEXT ONE !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornig fammmmm. What's newwwwwwww. MIKLOW keeping him self on check????


----------



## ElProfeJose

LATINS FINEST TOTHE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Profe.....como estas carnal?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got off work going to fullerton to checkout veijitos cruising on a sunday n pass out flyers


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Profe.....como estas carnal?


Aqui carnal. Just chilling at home. Im off today. How's the familia. Saludos a todos carnal.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just got off work going to fullerton to checkout veijitos cruising on a sunday n pass out flyers


Hey player. Just wanted to thank you for representing out ther. You and ladie bug thanks fammmm


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey player. Just wanted to thank you for representing out ther. You and ladie bug thanks fammmm


Simon


----------



## ElProfeJose

Keep it on top!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BOBS BIG BOY CRUIZE NIGHT IN MOVAL LAST NIGHT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

your boy GRUMPS n Lil g hi power soldier


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 518522
> your boy GRUMPS n Lil g hi power soldier


Omg......some Fucken cholos!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOW DOES IT LOOK...







.....DOES IT NEED TO BE IMPROVIZED????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

* CORRECTION MADE ANY OTHERS*


mr.widow-maker said:


> HOW DOES IT LOOK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....DOES IT NEED TO BE IMPROVIZED????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FOR SALE..... THE HOMIE IN YUMA ,AZ HAS IT $300 OBO..... BRYAN OR DREAMER


----------



## dreamer1

I think I can make 1......I'm a start thinking how n where can I do it....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Comes wth a motor n all


dreamer1 said:


> I think I can make 1......I'm a start thinking how n where can I do it....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

All i need its a place where cuz here shit Fucken manager It's a bitch.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Joeys pad


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Joeys pad


Shit he's just like me no space


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Allien trike house


dreamer1 said:


> Shit he's just like me no space


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fallas


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Allien trike house


Homie.......Noooooooooooo cuz he's mom don't Fuck around.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gn poppa bear


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ur screwed. Move to the IE. LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Homie.......Noooooooooooo cuz he's mom don't Fuck around.......


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S NEVER TOO LATE IN THE DAY OR NIGHT TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE FAMILY!!!!!! ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WANT TO WELCOME NELSON TO THE FAMILY!!! HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF NELSONS BIKE........WELCOME TOT HE FAMILY NELSON ONE BIGGGG ASS FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

MIKLOWS HOUSE PLAYER!!!!!


dreamer1 said:


> All i need its a place where cuz here shit Fucken manager It's a bitch.....


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S NEVER TOO LATE IN THE DAY OR NIGHT TO WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE FAMILY!!!!!! ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WANT TO WELCOME NELSON TO THE FAMILY!!! HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF NELSONS BIKE........WELCOME TOT HE FAMILY NELSON ONE BIGGGG ASS FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


Nice ride......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Welcome to the fam nelson


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He can CAMP OUT BACK in our trailer free of rent but that foo likes the OC where u cant do nuthing 


ElProfeJose said:


> MIKLOWS HOUSE PLAYER!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> He can CAMP OUT BACK in our trailer free of rent but that foo likes the OC where u cant do nuthing


Lol. That's funny shit. That's how o c. Boy gets down.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> He can CAMP OUT BACK in our trailer free of rent but that foo likes the OC where u cant do nuthing


If its free shit I'm ther.......I'm a start packing my stuff today...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam I would like to know whos all going to the royal fantasy show this sunday so we can get a food list going please tx me


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> If its free shit I'm ther.......I'm a start packing my stuff today...


Yeah. But you know what that means. MIKLOW would be your neighbor!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning fam I would like to know whos all going to the royal fantasy show this sunday so we can get a food list going please tx me


What's up playboy!!! Hope you guys have fun out there and good luck. I work the entire weekend.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Will run a power cord to the back, cable , water shit what more u need. :thumbsup: room to build not worring about the f**kin neibohors complaing TTT


dreamer1 said:


> If its free shit I'm ther.......I'm a start packing my stuff today...


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Will run a power cord to the back, cable , water shit what more u need. :thumbsup: room to build not worring about the f**kin neibohors complaing TTT


Sounds good to me.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Sounds good to me.....


Trucha carnal. Think this vato is making some fucken crosses in his back yard.


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Trucha carnal. Think this vato is making some fucken crosses in his back yard.


 shit I forgot that he was German.....Que cabron


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> shit I forgot that he was German.....Que cabron


Just looking out for you player


----------



## dreamer1

Simon I don't wanna be on the 6 o clock news n shit....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Simon I don't wanna be on the 6 o clock news n shit....


On The milk carton player. Missing!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont forget on a poster on a telephone pole


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dont forget on a poster on a telephone pole


Mexican missing....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye fooo :shh: dont want to spoil the welcome home suprise 


ElProfeJose said:


> Trucha carnal. Think this vato is making some fucken crosses in his back yard.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey officer ."HAVE U SEEN THIS MEXICAN" Gasp a mexican is missing, gee I hope u find him 


dreamer1 said:


> Mexican missing....


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey officer ."HAVE U SEEN THIS MEXICAN" Gasp a mexican is missing, gee I hope u find him


Lol!!


----------



## dreamer1

Shit I'm a stay home ...O*C


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAHA NOW I GOT TO LUER SOMEBODY ELSE INTO MY TRAP


dreamer1 said:


> Shit I'm a stay home ...O*C


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HAHA NOW I GOT TO LUER SOMEBODY ELSE INTO MY TRAP


Crazy white boy


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> HAHA NOW I GOT TO LUER SOMEBODY ELSE INTO MY TRAP


Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Watch out for Guero ataca ( kkk ) lol


dreamer1 said:


> Crazy white boy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up player u wanna play the GAME !


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> What up player u wanna play the GAME !


What game


----------



## Ladybug32

dreamer1 said:


> Shit he's just like me no space[/QUOTE. I dnt like my house a mess, we already have 3 bikes in the house no more room, Iam a clean freak when it comes to my pad. I can't even stand dishes in the sink, no more bikes in my house


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## Ladybug32

Bump bump up these pages


----------



## Ladybug32

Hope every body is saving money for Vegas , you gotta book ur rooms soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Storage rental in the IE . BIG SPACE PLENTY OF ROOM TO GET THAT UNWANTED BIKES OUT THE HOUSE  YUCAIPA AREA PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Would u like to playy the game carnal.


ElProfeJose said:


> What game


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up fam


----------



## Eseoso24

How do I join u guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Eseoso24 said:


> How do I join u guys


I Jst pm you check it out and pm me back


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam bam


----------



## dreamer1

Nite nite


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Good night fammm


----------



## ElProfeJose

Eseoso24 said:


> How do I join u guys


Talk to grizley


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Eseoso24 said:


> How do I join u guys


WAZ UP WHERE DO U STAY AT? WHAT YOU ROLLING? GET AT ME IN PM IM FROM THE OC CHAPTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

not hard homie, if ur a dedicated rider , come n represent ur in player, a few pm u already. If u got any q's pm the founder MR. grizzly or me. IM THE IE BIKE PRES, DREAMER1 IS THE OC BIKE PRES, TEAM HP SERGENT OF ARMS OF OC. POST UP UR RIDE HOMIE OR MESSAGE IT TO US N WILL DO A WELCOME TO THE FAMILY .TTT HOPE TO SEE U COME ROLL WTH THE FINEST. were 1 big ass fam that likes to go out n have FUN n stay active :thumbsup:


Eseoso24 said:


> How do I join u guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*If you like what you see and would be interested in possibly joining or just meeting our family hit me up pm me and I'll hit you up. 

thanks for viewing and leave a coment homies TTT " NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST "........*[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 459388
> View attachment 459389
> View attachment 459390


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST CC/BC/PC FAMILY.
> View attachment 459391
> View attachment 459392
> View attachment 459393
> View attachment 459394
> View attachment 459395
> View attachment 459396
> View attachment 459397
> View attachment 459398
> View attachment 459399


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow how we do it TTT


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Looking good kid's keep up the good work and THE GRADES TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHERES ALL MY GT HOMIES AT? :dunno:
Lil gt
Juan gt reyes
David
Inkedfleet
Juans bro
..
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting ready for work DAMN I'm not a morning person... And I got off at 1230 from my night job n now back up for my morning job.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Go


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup players the bike show almost here!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT U KOW IT SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup players the bike show almost here!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Getting ready for work DAMN I'm not a morning person... And I got off at 1230 from my night job n now back up for my morning job.


Make that money get RICH DIE TRYING


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Make that money get RICH DIE TRYING


Grizzly just confirmed hi power soldier Lil g coming to our show special guest he's gonna be posted up with me imma set up a hi power booth n sell my cds n give posters.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I Just confirmed Lil g hi power soldier going to be coming out to our show, so be sure to come out n get his new cd different stilo n pics n autographs with him. I will most likely have a hi power booth set up n that's where he will be posted up at. Also trying to see if any other hi power soldiers coming out so I can confirm it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just confirmed another hi power soldier coming out to our show n be posted up southside demon gonna be in the house.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just confirmed another hi power soldier coming out to our show n be posted up southside demon gonna be in the house.


Omg more cholos....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just confirmed another blazer from HP homicide park rolling thru you know how this team hi power does it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest bike n pedal car show 10-4 roll in 7am, confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

:wave:TTT :thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LONG LIVE THE I.E.L.A


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. SOUTHSIDE DEMON, MISS LADY PINKS, ME, DAVID N ESE MENACE SANTA FE SPRINGS SWAPMEET


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

KEEP UP THE HARD WORK ON YOUR BIKES GUYS N DONT LET ANYONE TELL U DIFFERENT !!! NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IS IN DA HOUSE N WERE STAYING TILL OUR WHEELS FALL OFF !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHOS ROLLING TO ONARIO BAND NIGHTS TOMARROW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ONTARIO,CA


mr.widow-maker said:


> WHOS ROLLING TO ONARIO BAND NIGHTS TOMARROW


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING... EVERYONE SHOULD BE GETTING A RAFFLE PRIZE FOR THE SHOW AUG 11


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING... EVERYONE SHOULD BE GETTING A RAFFLE PRIZE FOR THE SHOW AUG 11


Wats the prize?????  lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ur bike 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats the prize?????  lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*The new Toy*

A sneak peek of what i got last week


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> A sneak peek of what i got last week


Nice trike kit


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

It's not a trike kit lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ur bike


Can i get the winning ticket???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

50 CENTS A TICKET.LOL



Juan GT Reyes said:


> Can i get the winning ticket???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> 50 CENTS A TICKET.LOL


Why are the tickets so expensive??? Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS A CHEEP BIKE.LOL GOT TO MAKE MY MONEY PLAYER.LOL JK


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Why are the tickets so expensive??? Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My bike aint cheap  ahahaha lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM FUCKIN AROUND PLAYER. U SAY 50CENTS IS EXPENSIVE BUT U DROP HUNDREDS ON A BIKE N THATS CHEAP/


Juan GT Reyes said:


> My bike aint cheap  ahahaha lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> IM FUCKIN AROUND PLAYER. U SAY 50CENTS IS EXPENSIVE BUT U DROP HUNDREDS ON A BIKE N THATS CHEAP/


Hahahaha im just kiddin as well bro haha


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Juan....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Q-vo dreamer como estamos???


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## Socal#13

Wat bike you guys takeing


----------



## Lolophill13

:h5:


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Q-vo dreamer como estamos???


Aki carnal chilling can't sleep so I'm a get ready to go n make the paper...Fuck it


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Wat bike you guys takeing


Where


----------



## mr.widow-maker

STILL WAITING TO WORK ON MY 16''. DONT THINK IT WILL SHOW A RF SUNDAY


----------



## Socal#13

To corona dreamer sunday...sick widow so you aint going sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

well tomarrow i cant so friday is the next day to work on it n sat everything closed so idk i may walk it


Socal#13 said:


> To corona dreamer sunday...sick widow so you aint going sunday


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest bike n pedal car show 10-4 roll in 7am, confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST*


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> To corona dreamer sunday...sick widow so you aint going sunday


Orale bro Simon I'll b Ther for sure bro....u still have some parts


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest bike n pedal car show 10-4 roll in 7am, confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS _MIMIZ _TIME LOL


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> well tomarrow i cant so friday is the next day to work on it n sat everything closed so idk i may walk it


Remember this is a mandatory show....bring Ur bike if not 1000 penalty!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats the prize?????  lol


Vanilla ice washes your car for a whole week!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Remember this is a mandatory show....bring Ur bike if not 1000 penalty!!!!!


Or UNOs piketes en la vena cacaria!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

We should raffle some funny shit. Like the pres to get fucked up by some eggs. Lol!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Or UNOs piketes en la vena cacaria!!!


Lol Simon wey....


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> We should raffle some funny shit. Like the pres to get fucked up by some eggs. Lol!!!!


Poor miklo....


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> We should raffle some funny shit. Like the pres to get fucked up by some eggs. Lol!!!!


from what club :biggrin::shh:


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Poor miklo....


le va gustar los hevos all over :roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> le va gustar los hevos all over :roflmao:


Lol. U know it.


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> from what club :biggrin::shh:


Latinos Finos


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> le va gustar los hevos all over :roflmao:


That's nothing new bro....


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning fam


Psssssst. What up player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U guys can a shove it up ur a** wth that wevo shit.


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

:wave:Wuhts up :drama:


----------



## dreamer1

To much violence


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump man zieks like a Turkey always trying to shuve shit up his ass lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:ninja::ninja: <---- dont make me use my knife.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump man zieks like a Turkey always trying to shuve shit up his ass lol


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up brothers


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Just came from putting in a order for a kit, fender brace and just got a continental kit for my new toy


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just came from putting in a order for a kit, fender brace and just got a continental kit for my new toy


Wtf...another new toy carnal.....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yes sir lol


----------



## dreamer1

Orale sounds good......bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Simon just need two more fender braces and kickstand and I'm a happy camper ^.^


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KOW HOW WE DO IT TTMFT


dreamer1 said:


> Wtf...another new toy carnal.....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Shit just tried to put the new fender braces onto new toy and they are for a 16" -__- fuck now i need to order 3 more but for a 20" lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U COULDENT TELL THE SIZE.???


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Shit just tried to put the new fender braces onto new toy and they are for a 16" -__- fuck now i need to order 3 more but for a 20" lol


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!*_


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Where's everyone at


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GUESS ITS MIMIZ TIME FOR THE YOUNGSTERS.LOL


----------



## Lolophill13

Good night fam


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER,,,, WORKIN:x:
JOEY ,,,,WORKING:x:
TRIPPS... SHIT IDK:ugh:
DIMES..... FINDING NEW BUFFALO TO POUNCE ON:shh:
ANTHONY,,,, JUS KICKIN IT LIKE ALWAYS:420:
GRIZZLY....SLEEPING:thumbsdown:
PHILL.....GOING TO SLEEP:burn:
JOSE R.....SLEEPING
JOSE S....... SHIT IDK:naughty:
CHALE.......HES A MAN SO IDK.LOL:dunno:
BIGBOY...... PLAYING WTH HOTRODS LOL:buttkick:
LADY BUG..... PARTYING CUZ JOEY WORKIN:naughty:
ABRAHAM.... GOING CRAZY:run:
DRUID..... SLEEPING:wow:
KOTTEN KANDY..... DAM BIRD GOT THEM AWAKE:bowrofl:
CARLOS... SLEEPING ON THE FLOOR:machinegunAM BIRD:ninja:
KILLER . KICKIN IT:drama:
LATINS FINEST 714 ....WENT MISSING
ME ....BOARD:wave:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Lol latinsfinest714 went MIA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:chuck::chuck::chuck:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Lol latinsfinest714 went MIA


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Shit where's dreamer at I know he's always up at this time lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

READ THE NEWS REPORT 1ST PERSON


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Shit where's dreamer at I know he's always up at this time lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam who's down to roll saturday night to the chingon the magazine event


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Joey emotions tomorrow or cancelled again


----------



## mr.widow-maker

18 N OVER


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam who's down to roll saturday night to the chingon the magazine event


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Joey emotions tomorrow or cancelled again


I'm not sure bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

mr.widow-maker said:


> 18 N OVER


Hell yeah 19


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> 18 N OVER


Aww sucks for you Lil one Haha j/p miklo


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'm not sure bro


Ey homie I herd it's cancelled till next week there's another cruise nite tomoro nite if u want I can post the flyer


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> Ey homie I herd it's cancelled till next week there's another cruise nite tomoro nite if u want I can post the flyer


It's for one of the other members I have to work tomorrow night


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> It's for one of the other members I have to work tomorrow night


Orale well I'll try to post it ne ways


----------



## furby714




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Orale, u going sunday to corona


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale, u going sunday to corona


Yea mayb not my bike but I'll b there


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Orale,yea me to I gotta work toll 1130 then shooting out there


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale,yea me to I gotta work toll 1130 then shooting out there


U ain't taking ur bike


----------



## ElProfeJose

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Where's everyone at


Making coffee


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale,yea me to I gotta work toll 1130 then shooting out there


What's up player !!!!! I thought I was the only crazy still up????


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mannn I've been driving bee this entire week to work. And my front pump motor just went out like a couple of weeks ago. So a player had to replace it. Lol I'll be beating up the streets in the moval tomorrow morning to my meeting. Wearing a shirt and tie. Looking all fly!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nothing but the FINEST!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> U ain't taking ur bike


Na unless one of the other members take it for me cause I'm going right after I get outta work. I work 2 jobs morning n a night job


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up player !!!!! I thought I was the only crazy still up????


Na I just got off work from my night job


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Na I just got off work from my night job


Orale. Nice to know I'm not the only crazy.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam who's down to roll saturday night to the chingon the magazine event


I'm down I just need to find me a werita.....hook a homie up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I'm down I just need to find me a werita.....hook a homie up


Lol Haha will go get u one on beach blvd Haha


----------



## ElProfeJose

Joey. Do you know when is that San Diego hop??? Straight game is throwing it. It's a picnic but these vatos bring out some major hoppers. It's off the hook.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> I'm down I just need to find me a werita.....hook a homie up


Apoco Si Wey!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale. Nice to know I'm not the only crazy.


Wats up brothers


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Joey. Do you know when is that San Diego hop??? Straight game is throwing it. It's a picnic but these vatos bring out some major hoppers. It's off the hook.


Not sure its not in the events forum


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Apoco Si Wey!!!!


Simon wey


----------



## dreamer1

No cruise manana


----------



## ElProfeJose

I can't go out and play this week end. I work all week end. Selling some fucken carrrruchassss


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Na unless one of the other members take it for me cause I'm going right after I get outta work. I work 2 jobs morning n a night job


Orale Damm ballin homie


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Not sure its not in the events forum


I can't find it. I've been looking for it. Carlos said he post it up non the cc forum but yu know we go thru pages like MIKLOW goes thru men.......


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol Haha will go get u one on beach blvd Haha


Homeboy I live on beach all u see is a bunch of mesicans n negras u want one of those dreamer hahaha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> Orale Damm ballin homie


Trying too, ones a part time n ones a full time


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up brothers


Aqui. Cotoriando con Los compas via INTERNET!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> I can't find it. I've been looking for it. Carlos said he post it up non the cc forum but yu know we go thru pages like MIKLOW goes thru men.......


Lol serio wey


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Trying too, ones a part time n ones a full time


Moneys money ey


----------



## ElProfeJose

furby714 said:


> Homeboy I live on beach all u see is a bunch of mesicans n negras u want one of those dreamer hahaha


Dreamer will take what ever the good lord gives him. Lol hu carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> Homeboy I live on beach all u see is a bunch of mesicans n negras u want one of those dreamer hahaha


Lol Haha Orale


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> Moneys money ey


Serio the part time is at petsmart lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol serio wey


Simon. You know how we do it. And how MIKLOW gets done!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. You know how we do it. And how MIKLOW gets done!!!


I mean down (NOT REALLY)


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Serio the part time is at petsmart lol


Orale. Maybe you can find a late for dreamer. You know he likes them tamed.


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Serio the part time is at petsmart lol


Haha serioda one on brook hurst n chapman ??? Am lookin for a job ey


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Orale, anyone know if bristol still happens on sunday nights?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Dreamer. What u doing player.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> Haha serioda one on brook hurst n chapman ??? Am lookin for a job ey


Haha yea


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> I can't find it. I've been looking for it. Carlos said he post it up non the cc forum but yu know we go thru pages like MIKLOW goes thru men.......


Hahahahahaha no mames


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> Haha serioda one on brook hurst n chapman ??? Am lookin for a job ey


I think they still hiring for a pet trainer n a groomer


----------



## ElProfeJose

Has anyone seen page 300???? Hey I bet MIKLOW is gonna read all this shit we talking thru tomorrow.


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Dreamer. What u doing player.


Working bro...tu saves...I'm mexican


----------



## dreamer1

300


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I think they still hiring for a pet trainer n a groomer


Don't tell dreamer. He's gonna fondle the pets player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Has anyone seen page 300???? Hey I bet MIKLOW is gonna read all this shit we talking thru tomorrow.


Lol I'm suprised he's not on right now


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Working bro...tu saves...I'm mexican


Orale. Simon. You ain't taking boxes out of the back player??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lmao at least the pets won't talk Shit to him Haha


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol I'm suprised he's not on right now


It's past his bed time Yucaipa is a dry town. So fuus fall asleep early out there.


----------



## dreamer1

Where's miklo


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Don't tell dreamer. He's gonna fondle the pets player


Que mamadas....lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Where's miklo


Not under my desk. I closed the dealer down already.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> It's past his bed time Yucaipa is a dry town. So fuus fall asleep early out there.


Street lights are on hes gotta be inside lol


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> It's past his bed time Yucaipa is a dry town. So fuus fall asleep early out there.


Como gallinas....as suven al palo


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lmao at least the pets won't talk Shit to him Haha


Simon.


----------



## oneofakind

ANY LATINS FINEST GOING TO BAKERSFIELD THIS SUNDAY..??


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I think they still hiring for a pet trainer n a groomer


Damm serioo AMA go check it out tomoro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

oneofakind said:


> ANY LATINS FINEST GOING TO BAKERSFIELD THIS SUNDAY..??


Na I don't thinks so, rolling to royal fantasies in corona


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Street lights are on hes gotta be inside lol


Street lights just came on. And snatcher is yelling for him to come home. So he hops on his Swinn and he tells the homies alright then!!!! It's kinda easy when you listen to heavy metal. Rock wood speakers making a kracking noise while he peddles away.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> Damm serioo AMA go check it out tomoro


Yea its when u walk in to the right a sign that says what positions by the registers


----------



## ElProfeJose

oneofakind said:


> ANY LATINS FINEST GOING TO BAKERSFIELD THIS SUNDAY..??


Ie was talkin about it but not sure player


----------



## ElProfeJose

Alright fellas. Im going to bed. I have to wake up in like 5 hrs to go to a meeting. You guys have a good night.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Alright fellas. Im going to bed. I have to wake up in like 5 hrs to go to a meeting. You guys have a good night.


Orale alrato


----------



## dreamer1

Too much coffee...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Gonna checkout Craigslist


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea its when u walk in to the right a sign that says what positions by the registers


Orale gracias homie


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

furby714 said:


> Orale gracias homie


De nada


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> De nada


See u sunday homie


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Simon


----------



## dreamer1

See ya Sunday Carnales


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Learning from the best mr proofe 


ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. You know how we do it. And how MIKLOW gets done!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U dam fuckin rightt playboy 


ElProfeJose said:


> Has anyone seen page 300???? Hey I bet MIKLOW is gonna read all this shit we talking thru tomorrow.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsdown:


ElProfeJose said:


> Not under my desk. I closed the dealer down already.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye foo, 
If u get on your knees ull have a better chance 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea its when u walk in to the right a sign that says what positions by the registers


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Make shure u please him wth your passion so u have a costumer 4 life 


ElProfeJose said:


> Alright fellas. Im going to bed. I have to wake up in like 5 hrs to go to a meeting. You guys have a good night.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If I go to royal fantasies ill get them


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Going to pick up my kit for my trike and my fender braces for my new toy
> 
> I got 2 flat twisted fender braces for a 16" $5 each hmu


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> U dam fuckin rightt playboy


Lol that's what it's all about.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

I'll have to send them with somebody widow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OK SHIT TALKERS . IM ON, OH THATS RIGHT THERE AT" MEETINGS " N " WORKING " ON DA CORNER :roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aug 11


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I'll have to send them with somebody widow


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah I'll be there


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Carnales....I'm looking for some fender braces square twisted.....almost done wit the trike


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah I'll be there


Let's roll carnal


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

dreamer1 said:


> Morning Carnales....I'm looking for some fender braces square twisted.....almost done wit the trike


Manny makes those in Compton 35 each raw


----------



## dreamer1

Dammmmmm that's 140 for 4....n I need 6 ....Fuck...may e I'm thinking double twisted braces then...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah I know manny is expensive but gets what you want done


----------



## dreamer1

I guess I'm just gonna go wit regular braces


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah bro 

So dreamer legions is mandatory for OC right.?


----------



## dreamer1

Simon......that's gonna b a bad ass show bro this is why I'm getting my trike ready n the 16 too bro I'm taking both bikes


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

dreamer1 said:


> Simon......that's gonna b a bad ass show bro this is why I'm getting my trike ready n the 16 too bro I'm taking both bikes


What abou everyone else under construction or not


----------



## dreamer1

Next week gonna be busy for us...cruise night,r show n then Sunday legions bro....can't wait for this a lot of categories


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What abou everyone else under construction or not


Well hopefully all the Carnales can make it bro...n maybe some Carnales from the I.E


----------



## dreamer1

Forgot how much is it ...n i think it was pre reg


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah to roll in deep


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL ROLL TO LEGIONS, ONLY IF I HAD A BIKE


----------



## dreamer1

Fucken miklo u have like 30 fool bring all...or stay home


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Lol or bring some from the I.e


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The only 1 I think would be rafiel? maybe carlos n jose but idk


dreamer1 said:


> Well hopefully all the Carnales can make it bro...n maybe some Carnales from the I.E


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah to roll in deep


Well I'm taking 2 bikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No tags on the truck . We aint like mexicans n say fuck it lol


dreamer1 said:


> Fucken miklo u have like 30 fool bring all...or stay home


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> The only 1 I think would be rafiel? maybe carlos n jose but idk


Watever happend to Rafael....RIP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hes comin sunday


dreamer1 said:


> Watever happend to Rafael....RIP


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> No tags on the truck . We aint like mexicans n say fuck it lol


Homie get the sticker from Ur neighbors cars fool.....think


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hes comin sunday


R u sure....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

I'm taking 3 bikes


----------



## dreamer1

Hey fool u still have.my plaque....I'm a get it Sundays ok ....


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I'm taking 3 bikes


Wtf 3 carnal.....shit I need to build another Fucken bike Cabrones


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U want a plaque, tell me what 1 n ill order it


dreamer1 said:


> Hey fool u still have.my plaque....I'm a get it Sundays ok ....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U wanna take over 1 of my projects 


dreamer1 said:


> Wtf 3 carnal.....shit I need to build another Fucken bike Cabrones


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah bro 3 probably taking 1 trophies but that's all good


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> U want a plaque, tell me what 1 n ill order it


U know wat I'm talking about fool...don't play Dumd


----------



## mr.widow-maker

All I can say VEGAS WE R ROLLING DEEP. So dont worry about transportin the bikes, I got that


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro 3 probably taking 1 trophies but that's all good


It's all good carnal.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro 3 probably taking 1 trophies but that's all good


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> All I can say VEGAS WE R ROLLING DEEP. So dont worry about transportin the bikes, I got that


Will see


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah bro but after this show we going to paint the bike and if my girls and new toy are done were going to start on our radical bike


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah bro but after this show we going to paint the bike and if my girls and new toy are done were going to start on our radical bike


Wtf now radical.......shit baller......I was thinking of going custom but shit Wat I want Fucken parts r like 4000 all together.......I think we gonna do 1 part at a time bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah same here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats because u want 2tone


dreamer1 said:


> Wtf now radical.......shit baller......I was thinking of going custom but shit Wat I want Fucken parts r like 4000 all together.......I think we gonna do 1 part at a time bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah dreamer


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats because u want 2tone


Well yea fool.....I want to leave my signature when I retired....lol


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah dreamer


Simon I was thinking of getting lil good times parts but that don't go wit Aztec Wat ya'll think


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Na it wont go with it well that's my opinion


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its ur bike, handle it


dreamer1 said:


> Well yea fool.....I want to leave my signature when I retired....lol


----------



## dreamer1

Yea I thought about it...I need an extended crown double square twisted ...how much..ASAP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No sir


dreamer1 said:


> Simon I was thinking of getting lil good times parts but that don't go wit Aztec Wat ya'll think


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its ur bike, handle it


Yea I'm a start after Vegas...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I wish I had $ like u guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bernie mac show TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I wish I had $ like u guys


Homie .....we broke to...hustle the $$$$$$$


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Hit up the guy from munoz customs he sells them for 27


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Homie .....we broke to...hustle the $$$$$$$


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hit up the guy from munoz customs he sells them for 27


Orale.....there's a cruise nite.tomorrow in artesia...like 20 from Anaheim....91 fwy n 605....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Orale.....there's a cruise nite.tomorrow in artesia...like 20 from Anaheim....91 fwy n 605....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Well meet up at my house and will roll at what time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Page flippin like mutha f***a


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cruize night / carnaval in ontario tonight


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer on my way


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Hell yeah TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ne there in 5 min


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer I'm here at UR pad


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

For what.?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

To give him the banner


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer where u at foo lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Oh alright then


----------



## mr.widow-maker

joey got to pay his DUES but he has no $ so improvise lol


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> For what.?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Prepairing HOT DOGS  all U can eat


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer where u at foo lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol hell na u a foo


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer where u go foo,


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats wrong , he aint makin dodgerdowgs :thumbsup:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol hell na u a foo


----------



## dreamer1

Wtf


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nows yur time to shine dreamer, for what hes asking shit DO IT DREAMER, even if u dont use the frame n fenders u can make some $ back. TTT DO IT


----------



## dreamer1

Serio bro but shit....Idk


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

:wave:Wuhts up finest family


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup homies ttt


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Juan...r u going to corona


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Na bro gotta do this school thing from saturday till next saturday they gonna take us camping so i said ight cool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:nicoderm:


----------



## dreamer1

Sounds good bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Sounds good bro....


Yeah school 1st bro  lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah school 1st bro  lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up. Fellahhhhs.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were u all at :dunno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got home.from two cruise nights since I didn't go to work tonight


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam post some pic joey


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night fam post some pic joey


Aww DAMN I didn't even take any


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Do we have to have our dickie shirt embrodiery or can we have them with the vynal?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

STITCHED PLAYER


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Do we have to have our dickie shirt embrodiery or can we have them with the vynal?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DOUBLE STITCHED


mr.widow-maker said:


> STITCHED PLAYER


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Hey Widow is Dreamer with you guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HES MAKING ME BREAKFAST, LOL


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hey Widow is Dreamer with you guys


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Tell him to give me a call yeah


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning lil homies


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> HES MAKING ME BREAKFAST, LOL


[email protected]#$%&*?


----------



## Ladybug32

What's Everyone Doing Today


----------



## dreamer1

Nada we getting ready for.tomorrow....cleaning the bikes n getting everything ready...Wats up wit u guys joey n u


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Chilling maybe go to la to chingon mag event


----------



## dreamer1

Let me know if u guys go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Let me know if u guys go


I mite not sure yet, I mite goto san bernardino to watch some little league baseball games


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN DEVORE?


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I mite not sure yet, I mite goto san bernardino to watch some little league baseball games


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> IN DEVORE?


Yea


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. CALL IN SICK HOMIE N TAKE YUR BIKE WTH U N KICK IT IN RIVERSIDE


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol I can't Haha


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Wats the news for tomorrow ...where we meeting at


----------



## dreamer1

So Wtf then .....shit where's everybody at....


----------



## Lolophill13

Getting ready for tomorrow


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

I want to go but I would rather wait for legions


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I want to go but I would rather wait for legions


If u don't go early roll with me after I get off work


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DAMN my dickie shirt got messed up.... Sucks


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah alright then scoop me up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah alright then scoop me up


Aight for sure


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Dreamer still has my shirt lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah alright then scoop me up


I'll be at UR pad at 1145 is it just u or u n your girl


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Dreamer still has my shirt lol


Text him tell him to bring it tomorrow


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up ready to go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN LINE ALREADY, IE DONT FUCK AROUND.TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Post pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. u cant see shit n metro dont post


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wake your ass up fam dreamer come out to play


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

See you guys around 1230


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> IN LINE ALREADY, IE DONT FUCK AROUND.TTT


Simmer down player. There is no trophy for who gets there the earliest!!!


----------



## Ladybug32

I think Starbucks is calling my name


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

My girl at the shirt place trying to get my shirt fixed


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So they fixed the finest, but still gotta take it back next time so they can fix the letters n make them all solid


----------



## Ladybug32

Shirt Fixed Now Picking Up Joey From Working And Heading Up To Da Car Show....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*My bikes*

Going with the regular trike kit for now thinking of getting it all engraved who knows maybe after legions 

Im going to roll deep to that show maybe 4 bikes if my girls bike is done


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*Sick ass alien Bike*

Its coming for you lmao


----------



## dreamer1

Another illegal allien....Wtf lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Lol I know right


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

How was the show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

It was a good show lady pinks came thru


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam thanks joey for hi power coming thru mandatory meeting friday at gus jr burgers to discuss about the show for sat 7:00pm everybody needs to bethere thanks


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Its coming for you lmao


Nice bike


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got home from eating n kicking it with miss lady pinks Lil g, ESE menace, my girl


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night fam thanks joey for hi power coming thru mandatory meeting friday at gus jr burgers to discuss about the show for sat 7:00pm everybody needs to bethere thanks


I'll go if I do go out there Friday if I get off work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR MR TAPOUT ....BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night 39hrs yup, 2hrs sleep


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Sick congrats for mr. Tapout


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm TTTWILL POST PICS LATER GUNNA GO HANDLE SOME BUZNASS


----------



## Lolophill13

TAPOUT CAME OUT YESTERDAY AND TOOK BEST OF SHOE WOW!!!! HAD A GOOD LONG TIME WITH FAM.


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Sick congrats for mr. Tapout


X2.......


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Lolophill13 said:


> TAPOUT CAME OUT YESTERDAY AND TOOK BEST OF SHOE WOW!!!! HAD A GOOD LONG TIME WITH FAM.


With a sick ass display like that he deserved it


----------



## ElProfeJose

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Its coming for you lmao


That looks fucken bad ass bro. Nice bike


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> TAPOUT CAME OUT YESTERDAY AND TOOK BEST OF SHOW WOW!!!! HAD A GOOD LONG TIME WITH FAM.


right on bro!!!! Good Job to you guys.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## dreamer1

Nuthin but the fitness.... that's right joey....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Nuthin but the fitness.... that's right joey....


Lol shut up foo


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

All OC Legion show is mandatory

Who ever owns a bike have to attend the show


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> All OC Legion show is mandatory
> 
> Who ever owns a bike have to attend the show


Ready for this 1...reg already paid.....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Roll call for legions: 

Pink Trike
Twisted Green 2-wheeler
New Toy 2- wheeler
26" project if it's done


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hello fam please chk out the club page i posted up an important message so chk it out thanks


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Roll call for legions:
> 
> Pink Trike
> Twisted Green 2-wheeler
> New Toy 2- wheeler
> 26" project if it's done


Orale sounds good bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Is the bike guy coming twisted dreamz


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

I texted him but no text back let me text him again


----------



## mr.widow-maker

K. See u friday n saturday


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah for sure


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> K. See u friday n saturday


Wtf...where


----------



## mr.widow-maker

READ THE CAR CLUB PAGE FOO. I TXTED U


dreamer1 said:


> Wtf...where


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROYAL FANTASIES CAR N BIKE SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IF U HAVE PICS, SEND THEM SO I CAN POST THEM UP


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LAKE ARROWHEAD TRIP. 3AM START. BY 9AM IT WAS 113 DEGREES IN COLTON,CA N IN THE HIGH 70'S


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Sick ass set ups at royal fantasies


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE ( TAPOUT )


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Damn that's a big ass trophy did he get prize money


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$100 CASH ASWELL


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Damn that's a big ass trophy did he get prize money


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS IS HOW U THINK.LOL JK HES SLEEPING


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Damn good shit


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE ( TAPOUT )


  CONGRATS DANIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MZ. LADY PINKZ PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

That's what's up lady pinks repping Latins finest


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah she got down lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TO FUNKY TOWN 


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah she got down lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


EL Presumido said:


> CONGRATS DANIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Hell yeah lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:naughty:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hell yeah lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Ay widow you got a copy of the score sheet send me one to my phone


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WILL DO LATER THIS MORNING HOMIE. SEND ME A TXT WHEN READY


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Ay widow you got a copy of the score sheet send me one to my phone


----------



## Lolophill13

GOOD MORNING FAM


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Morning bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up morning Mexican n 1 Jew


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WORKIN ON MY 16 INCH. COMING OUT SWEET


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning home boy see everyone on Friday


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales...:....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

What's up dreamer your picking me up Saturday right.?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UPDATE ON MY 16INCH







GOT THE METAL







DRAWN IT OUT







STARTED CUTTING







ALMOST CUT







SET NEAR THE FRAME







PIECE #2







PIECE #3. *NOW GRINDING THEM SMOOTH*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT DOWN TODAY, TTT TIRED TIME FOR A NAP.WOOOO


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> What's up dreamer your picking me up Saturday right.?


???????????????....where we going


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

To our show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HES RETARTED.LOL


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> To our show


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

I know lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I know lol


----------



## dreamer1

LOL shit i forgot foo....Simon I'll let u know cuz i think sabrina taking us bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

STRAP HIS ASS TO THE ROOF!!! 


dreamer1 said:


> LOL shit i forgot foo....Simon I'll let u know cuz i think sabrina taking us bro


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah or put me in the trunk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Saturday Aug 11,2012








102 | 72 °F 
Partly Cloudy


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Fuck it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

gunna be a good day. TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Hell yeah TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Saturday Aug 11,2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102 | 72 °F
> Partly Cloudy


102..... Shit miklo better buy me lunch n dinner...that's why I love the O*C.....89


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I SEEN THAT SHIT. O WELL


dreamer1 said:


> 102..... Shit miklo better buy me lunch n dinner...that's why I love the O*C.....89


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Fuck it imma take my work hat lol


----------



## dreamer1

Shit....


----------



## dreamer1

To all my Latins finest O*C chapter we have a mandatory show this Sunday..legions show in the city of Fullerton if u own a bike bring it no bs or else we gonna cavity search [email protected]$$.... This means u too miklo ...also if we can get some support from the rest of the Fam...I know its after r show but hope u can male it...Grasias


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FUCK THAT. LOL ILL SEE HOMIE, MAYBE WE WILL ROLL. WHO KNOWS


dreamer1 said:


> To all my Latins finest O*C chapter we have a mandatory show this Sunday..legions show in the city of Fullerton if u own a bike bring it no bs or else we gonna cavity search [email protected]$$.... This means u too miklo ...also if we can get some support from the rest of the Fam...I know its after r show but hope u can male it...Grasias


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

US WHITE PPL GO TO STICK TOGETHER.TTT:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> To all my Latins finest O*C chapter we have a mandatory show this Sunday..legions show in the city of Fullerton if u own a bike bring it no bs or else we gonna cavity search [email protected]$$.... This means u too miklo ...also if we can get some support from the rest of the Fam...I know its after r show but hope u can male it...Grasias


Player. Don't threaten Miklo with a good time. Prostate check and all


----------



## ElProfeJose

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!


Nothing. But the finest homie....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Sup biklows!!!!!! What good in the ie other than the weather!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> WORKIN ON MY 16 INCH. COMING OUT SWEET


What's his name player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno:


ElProfeJose said:


> What's his name player.


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Nothing. But the finest homie....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## lowdude13

wasup bike members we ready fo saterday :thumbsup: we might go to oc with dreamer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT IMA TRY TI GET MY 16 INCH TO ROLLING STATUS N TAKE IT RAW?


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT IMA TRY TI GET MY 16 INCH TO ROLLING STATUS N TAKE IT RAW?


See bro that's why we clown on you. Cause u walk into this shit. Your last post. Some of us can take it like hmmmmm MIKLOW is into black guys. And he's going to take a date. He likes it raw. 16"


----------



## ElProfeJose

Vote. WHAT'S MIKLOW TRYING TO SAY????


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

lowdude13 said:


> wasup bike members we ready fo saterday :thumbsup: we might go to oc with dreamer


Hell yeah want to see purple haze up front


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Player. Don't threaten Miklo with a good time. Prostate check and all


Hahahahahaha I know bro...


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> See bro that's why we clown on you. Cause u walk into this shit. Your last post. Some of us can take it like hmmmmm MIKLOW is into black guys. And he's going to take a date. He likes it raw. 16"


Lol pinche Profe mamon...


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> Lol pinche Profe mamon...


He does that good too


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> He does that good too


That's what she said. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Lol pinche Profe mamon...


Player. He walks into this shit.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats everybody doing in this hot ass weather!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

dreamer1 said:


> Wats everybody doing in this hot ass weather!!!!!!


Just got done playing baseball


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed to ONTARIO BAND NIGHT WTH MY 16INCH RADICAL " BIKE " N PASS our flyers TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats everybody doing in this hot ass weather!!!!!!


Lol. We were changin the batteries on bee earlier in the oven I mean the garage.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ONTARIO BAND NIGHTS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

3 wheeling my golf cart.TTMFT LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

Buenos Dias carnales!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Carnales......Wats everybody doing


----------



## Lolophill13

HIDING FROM THE SUN


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Carnales......Wats everybody doing


YOU LOL Whats up dreamer see you guys tomorrow at the meeting are should i say your members


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> YOU LOL Whats up dreamer see you guys tomorrow at the meeting are should i say your members


Simon.......


----------



## Ladybug32

Waz up fam this is grumps, gotta use my girls cause my phone off, dreamer u going to the meeting tomorrow? I know I'll be there I got off tomorrow. Abraham u going to the meeting? Oc needs to be at the meeting...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Im going to be at the guy with the parts house tomorrow to put my ladies bike together for legions


----------



## dreamer1

Ladybug32 said:


> Waz up fam this is grumps, gotta use my girls cause my phone off, dreamer u going to the meeting tomorrow? I know I'll be there I got off tomorrow. Abraham u going to the meeting? Oc needs to be at the meeting...


Wats up ladybug...... yes I'm a be at the meeting me n sabrina going hopefully Jr so see ya manana.....


----------



## Lolophill13

See everyone tomorrow at the mandatory meeting! !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MANDATORY . SHIT LETS HAVE IT AT THE LAKE KUS ITS TO FUCKIN HOT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> See everyone tomorrow at the mandatory meeting! !!!!!


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Foshow


----------



## Lolophill13

Its going to be good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA AT GUS JR ON 27300 ALLESANDRO BLVD. LATINS FINEST 1ST ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR SHOW. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT*


----------



## [email protected]

BUMP TTMFT LATINS FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'M BACK FAM, PHONE BACK ON OH YEA


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam it didn't take as long as I thought it would to get here to Gus burgers here already


----------



## Latins Finest

Almost there


----------



## Latins Finest

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

I'll b ther before 7 my ninjas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Time for sleep soon as I take my shower to get up at 5


----------



## Ladybug32

To Dame Early To Be Up On A Saturday.. Where The F Is My Coffee At Its Gonna Be A Long Ass Hot Day....


----------



## Latins Finest

Am bump


----------



## lowdude13

Ladybug32 said:


> To Dame Early To Be Up On A Saturday.. Where The F Is My Coffee At Its Gonna Be A Long :scrutinize:Ass Hot Day....


 yup


----------



## lowdude13

stay cool familia ill be working on the island thinking of all of u


----------



## Lolophill13

SHOW TIME FAM


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Job well done fam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tired as f#*k from our show today


----------



## Lolophill13

Post pictures up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I didnt take any. Lol I think ladybug did. But there gunna post them tomarrow or the nxt day


----------



## Ladybug32

I will put them up when I get back to my computer it's in da oc n I'm riverside til Sunday's sometime gots to handled some stuff first but they will be up soon I took a pic of every bike n peddle car that came thru


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ladybug32 said:


> I will put them up when I get back to my computer it's in da oc n I'm riverside til Sunday's sometime gots to handled some stuff first but they will be up soon I took a pic of every bike n peddle car that came thru


Ok kool sound's good


----------



## 81Luxury

What up LATINS FINEST had fun at the show TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

F this fool dimes714 talking Shit over the net n phone thinking his big n bad n grew a pair of balls all of a sudden, calling u out one on one come say it to my face....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good show be there next year


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

For sure homie you deserved that trophy for the dedication and time you put into your bike


----------



## dreamer1

Good show next 1 will b better


----------



## Socal#13

Sick as show took 2nd full...mr grizzly ill be talk to you soon am just to tierd to keep typeing big G stay posted tho


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT I CAME HOMIE N CRASHED F THIS WEATHER


----------



## ElProfeJose

Yup. The weather today was horrific. Just got home from work all day. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.TT..........TOP


----------



## lowdude13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good show be there next year


congrats on your win bro and thanks for the ice , maybe the IE should start having all shows in the evenings when its cooler :biggrin: Thanks again GOOD TIMES:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> Yup. The weather today was horrific. Just got home from work all day. TTT


wudup player u off today


----------



## Lolophill13

GOOD MORNING FAM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. HEADED TO OC TO THE CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW BE LEGIONS BC


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good turn out out here at legions


----------



## ElProfeJose

Fuck it's hot.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Congratulations to all the oc chapter they went to the show today and they all took something keep up the good work tell next time peace love and soul TTMFT we come


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Congratulations to all the oc chapter they went to the show today and they all took something keep up the good work tell next time peace love and soul TTMFT we come


Orale !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13

oc broke out with a 26'' hello kitty bike very nice bike took first all bike placed we should have a photo shoot of all bikes including projects thats over 18 bikes .:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> oc broke out with a 26'' hello kitty bike very nice bike took first all bike placed we should have a photo shoot of all bikes including projects thats over 18 bikes .:thumbsup:


Make it happend bro.....


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Congratulations to all the oc chapter they went to the show today and they all took something keep up the good work tell next time peace love and soul TTMFT we come


Pinky took 3rd
Aztec dreams 2nd
Emma's bike 3rd
Hello kitty 1st
Allien trike 2nd
Green bike 3rd
Thanks everybody for the support


----------



## dreamer1

Morning.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Great job carnales. 



dreamer1 said:


> Pinky took 3rd
> Aztec dreams 2nd
> Emma's bike 3rd
> Hello kitty 1st
> Allien trike 2nd
> Green bike 3rd
> Thanks everybody for the support


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning.....


Good morning carnal. Long time no see. Pero ya saves carnal!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Rolled deep to legions


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Ladybug32 said:


> I will put them up when I get back to my computer it's in da oc n I'm riverside til Sunday's sometime gots to handled some stuff first but they will be up soon I took a pic of every bike n peddle car that came thru


thanks so much ladybug to u & joey 4 ur support the day of the show !c u guys soon & will wait 4 those pics.:thumbsup:t~T~T(cottonkandy)


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Pinky took 3rd
> Aztec dreams 2nd
> Emma's bike 3rd
> Hello kitty 1st
> Allien trike 2nd
> Green bike 3rd
> Thanks everybody for the support


yuppp thats right well deserved!!nice show:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT hopefully we get that photoshoot rolling


----------



## Lolophill13

I have a guy i could see how much he will charge


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I SAY TAKE A PIC STARTIN THE YEAR OFF, SO MY BIKE N OTHERS WILL BE READY? most ie down so once were up lets handle it :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> I SAY TAKE A PIC STARTIN THE YEAR OFF, SO MY BIKE N OTHERS WILL BE READY? most ie down so once were up lets handle it :dunno:


Y wait on you your selling your bike????


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> I SAY TAKE A PIC STARTIN THE YEAR OFF, SO MY BIKE N OTHERS WILL BE READY? most ie down so once were up lets handle it :dunno:


Y wait on you if your selling your bike????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Oh shit ur right


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Y wait on you if your selling your bike????


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Pics finally loaded up on our show page


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Homies......been sleeping all day getting ready to go to work .....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST O*C AT LEGIONS BIKE SHOW. WTH PEER SUPPORT FROM THE IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*PERFESSIONAL PHOTAGRAPHY TAKIN AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY*


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*The OC chapter Making an impact at Legions*

We all did good congrats


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*Bryan and Memo*

Up in the Front Tripps

and in the back Dimes714

lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao: thats funny


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Up in the Front Tripps
> 
> and in the back Dimes714
> 
> lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looking good oc


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Finally booked room for Vegas in October for lowrider show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

The homie Lil g at our show. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3vZNoDj_b0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lowdude13

[h=2]







2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR STOP YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS[/h] _







September 29, 2012 Woodland, CA_








*This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. 
We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. 
We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today. 
This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/*


----------



## lowdude13

*VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS*


----------



## lowdude13

Good morning family I've all already made my reservations, for Vegas a the LA QUINTA INN & suites 3970 paradise RD Las vegas nv 89109 the # is 1702 796-9000 i payed $ 209.44 from friday- monday she said everything in vegas is going fast so dont get left out also we well be sending out all are registration forms to lowrider at the end of this week


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Are you going to woodland.?


----------



## lowdude13

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Are you going to woodland.?


IM THINKING OF IT


----------



## lowdude13

[h=2][/h] 
skflyer done by familiagrafix, on Flickr​


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

lowdude13 said:


> IM THINKING OF IT


I really want to go


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

uhmmmm


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

lowdude13 said:


> uhmmmm


So you are getting it back huh lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Getting it back. He didnt own it I DID. lol CARLOS U GUNNA BRING IT BACK TO THE IE?


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> So you are getting it back huh lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ONCE I GET PAID IM REGESTERING ,,,, SO I NEED TO KNOW HOW MANY BIKES ARE COMING BECAUSE IM NOT GUNNA TAKE A HUGE ASS TRAILER WTH 3 BIKES AGAIN


lowdude13 said:


>


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

mr.widow-maker said:


> ONCE I GET PAID IM REGESTERING ,,,, SO I NEED TO KNOW HOW MANY BIKES ARE COMING BECAUSE IM NOT GUNNA TAKE A HUGE ASS TRAILER WTH 3 BIKES AGAIN


Count me in and if I get enough money i will take my ladies bike as well so mine for sure and the other 50/50


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> ONCE I GET PAID IM REGESTERING ,,,, SO I NEED TO KNOW HOW MANY BIKES ARE COMING BECAUSE IM NOT GUNNA TAKE A HUGE ASS TRAILER WTH 3 BIKES AGAIN


I know I'm taking mine when I get paid I'm registering


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Angel bike going and tapout going


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_*VEGAS ROLL CALL*_

*1.WIDOW MAKER
2.ANGLES
3.TAPOUT
4.TOYSTORY
5.HI POWER 26INCH
6. PINKY TRIKE
7.AZTEC DREAMZ*


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Getting it back. He didnt own it I DID. lol CARLOS U GUNNA BRING IT BACK TO THE IE?


 its up to Shirley she realy loves here bird so we shall see


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


lowdude13 said:


> its up to Shirley she realy loves here bird so we shall see


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ONLY 7-1/2 WEEKS TILL VEGAS !!!!!!!*


----------



## lowdude13

im thinking we should have a few car washes in ie n oc for vegas this will help out mybe we should slow down on some shows and have car washes on the weekends just an idea


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> *ONLY 7-1/2 WEEKS TILL VEGAS !!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:


----------



## lowdude13

[h=2][/h] ood morning family I've all already made my reservations, for Vegas a the LA QUINTA INN & suites 3970 paradise RD Las vegas nv 89109 the # is 1702 796-9000 i payed $ 209.44 from friday- monday she said everything in vegas is going fast so dont get left out also we well be sending out all are registration forms to lowrider at the end of this week​


----------



## lowdude13

*VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS *:x:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> im thinking we should have a few car washes in ie n oc for vegas this will help out mybe we should slow down on some shows and have car washes on the weekends just an idea


Sounds good let's do it...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lil youngsters where I live think they all hard trying to hit up my lady when she comes home, fools need 2 be checked Lil fools from anaheim, I'm to older to do anything I ain't going to jail for a Lil youngster, just get Lil HOMIES to check them or whoever...


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lil youngsters where I live think they all hard trying to hit up my lady when she comes home, fools need 2 be checked Lil fools from anaheim, I'm to older to do anything I ain't going to jail for a Lil youngster, just get Lil HOMIES to check them or whoever...


They all lernd the hard way homie pay it no mind ther time will come ...


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ttt.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> im thinking we should have a few car washes in ie n oc for vegas this will help out mybe we should slow down on some shows and have car washes on the weekends just an idea


Make it happend bro...this should help atleast with gas money or something for the kids......ttt


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Fam......rite now I'm broke I get pay everymonth so I'm a check about the Momo n bike reg asap...so far I'm thinking of taking only the trike....but will see


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Morning Fam......rite now I'm broke I get pay everymonth so I'm a check about the Momo n bike reg asap...so far I'm thinking of taking only the trike....but will see


----------



## EL Presumido

PM BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Brother in laws party bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No invite bump TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Its in Stanton bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

When


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

When what.?


----------



## dreamer1

Where's the party at


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam where the roll call for Vegas? I know I'm going already booked my room at la quinta inn n suites, soon as I get paid I'm registering our bikes


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Next month is our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
*Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

We should do another bike cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Latins Finest

TTT


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

*TTT*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up thinking of going dove hunting this year again to the Colorado river in blythe on Sept 1st but leave that Friday n come back sunday, its fun n chill camp right next to the river and so peaceful and relaxing.. who's game?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont u gotta have a lience or what


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up thinking of going dove hunting this year again to the Colorado river in blythe on Sept 1st but leave that Friday n come back sunday, its fun n chill camp right next to the river and so peaceful and relaxing.. who's game?


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up thinking of going dove hunting this year again to the Colorado river in blythe on Sept 1st but leave that Friday n come back sunday, its fun n chill camp right next to the river and so peaceful and relaxing.. who's game?


La migra is over ther bro.....can't go...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lmao


----------



## furby714

Wad up LF BC !!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Soak city bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

furby714 said:


> Wad up LF BC !!


Whats up bro how doing see you at the next show


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up fam lake time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS TAKE OUR SUPER SOAKERS TO PLAY WTH grizzly :roflmao:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wht up fam lake time


----------



## Socal#13

Is anyone of you guys comeing down to fairmount park thise saterday for the vIEjitos san bernandino cook off car show


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Socal#13 said:


> Is anyone of you guys comeing down to fairmount park thise saterday for the vIEjitos san bernandino cook off car show


I mite bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I think mr grizzly is intering for tacos?


Socal#13 said:


> Is anyone of you guys comeing down to fairmount park thise saterday for the vIEjitos san bernandino cook off car show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Make shure u have a box of parts socal cuz our POCKETS R READY :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Whats up bro how doing see you at the next show


Doin pretty good wa bout u guys 
Wens da next show


----------



## Socal#13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> I mite bro


Ora see you ther then homie


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Ora see you ther then homie


Weres da show guna b at homie


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Make shure u have a box of parts socal cuz our POCKETS R READY :thumbsup:


Dont know homie..i have a couple things I migth be selling..


----------



## Socal#13

furby714 said:


> Weres da show guna b at homie


In RIVERSIDE fairmount park in downtown riverside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Theres only going to be three trophies for the show. Best car,best bike n club partisipation. N then trophies for the food competition


----------



## Wiick3d951

mr.widow-maker said:


> Make shure u have a box of parts socal cuz our POCKETS R READY :thumbsup:


Buy the frame 3 bills


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im taped out homie, u shoulda took it when I offered u at CORONA SHOW.


Wiick3d951 said:


> Buy the frame 3 bills


----------



## Wiick3d951

U were low balling way to low


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> In RIVERSIDE fairmount park in downtown riverside


Orale homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:nicoderm:


Wiick3d951 said:


> U were low balling way to low


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OMAR TRECE HELPING ME ON ON MY DISPLAY TILL I GET A BAD ASS UPHOLSTERED 1 .TTT ITS LOOKING CLEAN AF


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WIDOW MAKER COMING SOON*


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I think mr grizzly is intering for tacos?


Tacos el grizzly...


----------



## dreamer1

Wiick3d951 said:


> Buy the frame 3 bills


I like the frame...would look good as a trike....


----------



## dreamer1

Anybody going to Showtime cruise nite???????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOMIE THERE LIKE 3 EVENTS HERE IN THE IE HOMIE, THATS THE VIEJITOS COOK OFF N CAR SHOW. THEN FROM THERE GOING TO PERRIS ,CA TO THE FAMILY AFFAIR CRUIZE NIGHT


dreamer1 said:


> Anybody going to Showtime cruise nite???????


----------



## Wiick3d951

dreamer1 said:


> I like the frame...would look good as a trike....


Yeah


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Wiick3d951 said:


> Yeah


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

POSSIBLE NEW MEMBER, HIS l.i.l NAME IS THEBIGBURTACO OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT? :dunno: but hes interested n may come saturday to fairmont park so TTT HOPE HE CAN MAKE IT


----------



## Latins Finest

Welcome homie!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Welcome homie to the club also homies i wont be making it to the taco cook off i half to work this sat got to make that $ for Vegas and get my son bike done but I'll be at the cruise night


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Latins Finest said:


> Welcome homie!!!


K onda stranger


----------



## Latins Finest

Mr. Grizzly said:


> K onda stranger


What's up homie???


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol look what I found on Craigslist Bryan n memo trying to recruit for there bike club Lmao IF YOUR DOWN FOR THE BROWN AND YOU LIKE LOWRIDER BIKES AND LOWRIDER CARS AND YOU WANT TO GET IN A DOWN AS CLUB THEN BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB IS NOW RECRUITING SOLO RIDERS AROUND ORANGE COUNTY IF U HAVE A LOWRIDER BIKE OR IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR ONE TO GET IN A CLUB AND IF YOUR INTERESTED IN GOIN OUT AND HAVING FUN OUT AT CAR SHOWS OR GO CRUSIN ON THE BIKES ON BRISTOL IN SANTA ANA OR GO TO THE BEACH OR HIT UP THE BOULEVARD AND CRUSIE THEN THIS IS THE PLACE FOR U IF YOUR A YOUNGSTER BUT ONE THING WE DO ASK IS TRANSPORTATION U MUST HAVE UR OWN WAY TO GET TO THE EVENTS,WE DO GO TO LOWRIDER MAG EVENTS WE HAVE A MEETING 1 TIME A MONTH. SO IF U LIVE OC OR CLOSE TO IT, AND YOU ARE INTERESTEDIN GETING IN HIT US UP PRESIDENT TRIPPS AT (949)-891-3697 OR VICE PRESIDENT DIMES AT (714)-360-7383


----------



## Latins Finest

AM BUMP!


----------



## lowdude13

:wave: bump from baja


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol look what I found on Craigslist Bryan n memo trying to recruit for there bike club Lmao IF YOUR DOWN FOR THE BROWN AND YOU LIKE LOWRIDER BIKES AND LOWRIDER CARS AND YOU WANT TO GET IN A DOWN AS CLUB THEN BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB IS NOW RECRUITING SOLO RIDERS AROUND ORANGE COUNTY IF U HAVE A LOWRIDER BIKE OR IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR ONE TO GET IN A CLUB AND IF YOUR INTERESTED IN GOIN OUT AND HAVING FUN OUT AT CAR SHOWS OR GO CRUSIN ON THE BIKES ON BRISTOL IN SANTA ANA OR GO TO THE BEACH OR HIT UP THE BOULEVARD AND CRUSIE THEN THIS IS THE PLACE FOR U IF YOUR A YOUNGSTER BUT ONE THING WE DO ASK IS TRANSPORTATION U MUST HAVE UR OWN WAY TO GET TO THE EVENTS,WE DO GO TO LOWRIDER MAG EVENTS WE HAVE A MEETING 1 TIME A MONTH. SO IF U LIVE OC OR CLOSE TO IT, AND YOU ARE INTERESTEDIN GETING IN HIT US UP PRESIDENT TRIPPS AT (949)-891-3697 OR VICE PRESIDENT DIMES AT (714)-360-7383


I want to join NOT!!! how many show bikes lol 
Asking for transportation when dimes doesn't


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SATURDAY IS THE VIEJITOS SHOW AT FAIRMONT PARK RIVERSIDE CA. $5 REG FEE 10AM TO 4PM. JUS BEST BIKE TROPHY N THERE WILL BE A COOK OFF SO BRING THE $1 BILLS. AFTER WE WILL HEAD TO PERRIS,CA TO FAMILY AFFAIRS CRUIZE NIGHT. SO WHOS COMING?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMAO U KNOW HE JUS COPPIED WHAT I PUT N ADDED TO IT


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I want to join NOT!!! how many show bikes lol
> Asking for transportation when dimes doesn't


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Yeah I noticed that but he left out the a-d Requirements because they both won't get to show lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

If you want to be in a down as club wtf is that those fuu couldnt even show up to are stuff and tripps always had to leave these fuu are funny ans dimes only should up to like 1 or 2 times there club should be called flakes lol cus there going to flake out on each other these vatos


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I want to join NOT!!! how many show bikes lol
> Asking for transportation when dimes doesn't


Lol forreals I know, when they were with us they didn't even goto any shows hardly, they don't even have transportation themselves Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats y they put u gotta be down for the brown. N takethere brown ass to show HAHA


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol forreals I know, when they were with us they didn't even goto any shows hardly, they don't even have transportation themselves Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WTF CLEAR BLUE SKIES, POSSIBLE FLASH FLOODS,ITS THUNDERING NOW ITS SNOWING AM I TRIPPING OR IS THIS FUCKIN HAPPENING.


----------



## Latins Finest

What r u smoking???? Pasala....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IDK??? BUT WHAT EVER IT IS ITS WORKIN:420::420::420:


Latins Finest said:


> What r u smoking???? Pasala....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Tgif fuck this heat and still got to go to work tomorrow


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up Latins finest family n HOMIES? Whoever not going to events tomorrow or cruise nights and just wants to kick it n have a chill weekend thinking of doing bbq potluck n pool n little bike cruising around town at my apt in anaheim so who's down let's make this happen.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Wish them the best. Hope it all works out for those cats....



TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol look what I found on Craigslist Bryan n memo trying to recruit for there bike club Lmao IF YOUR DOWN FOR THE BROWN AND YOU LIKE LOWRIDER BIKES AND LOWRIDER CARS AND YOU WANT TO GET IN A DOWN AS CLUB THEN BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB IS NOW RECRUITING SOLO RIDERS AROUND ORANGE COUNTY IF U HAVE A LOWRIDER BIKE OR IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR ONE TO GET IN A CLUB AND IF YOUR INTERESTED IN GOIN OUT AND HAVING FUN OUT AT CAR SHOWS OR GO CRUSIN ON THE BIKES ON BRISTOL IN SANTA ANA OR GO TO THE BEACH OR HIT UP THE BOULEVARD AND CRUSIE THEN THIS IS THE PLACE FOR U IF YOUR A YOUNGSTER BUT ONE THING WE DO ASK IS TRANSPORTATION U MUST HAVE UR OWN WAY TO GET TO THE EVENTS,WE DO GO TO LOWRIDER MAG EVENTS WE HAVE A MEETING 1 TIME A MONTH. SO IF U LIVE OC OR CLOSE TO IT, AND YOU ARE INTERESTEDIN GETING IN HIT US UP PRESIDENT TRIPPS AT (949)-891-3697 OR VICE PRESIDENT DIMES AT (714)-360-7383


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT HOME FROM THE MOVIE NIGHT / CRUIZE IN ONTARIO. TTT GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup players!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup players!


They are all Crudos. Lol. What's up play boy what it do??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Time to hit up 2 shows today. TTT DAY N NIGHT is how we roll. Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Might be getting a 20 inch bike later doing a trade


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

probably be the new addition to the oc club later tonight I gotta go later n do a trade


----------



## Lolophill13

Nice


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

newest addition to oc chapter I just got an hour ago


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

my new addition


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT HOME. ROLLED TO 3 SHOWS WTH THE CAR CLUB. REPRESENTING LIKE ALWAYS.


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS GOT HOME. ROLLED TO 3 SHOWS WTH THE CAR CLUB. REPRESENTING LIKE ALWAYS.


Like always....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KOW HOW WE ROLL. AHA


dreamer1 said:


> Like always....


----------



## dreamer1

Wheres everybody at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sleepin in. we were out till 2am last night


dreamer1 said:


> Wheres everybody at


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump for the fam


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Let's try to make sep. 15 Latin Luxury Bike Show mandatory for both IE and OC


----------



## dreamer1

Im down for the brown


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Headed to riverside


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Ill probably save my money after all


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:nosad:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Let's try to make sep. 15 Latin Luxury Bike Show mandatory for both IE and OC


----------



## dreamer1

Wat


----------



## Lolophill13

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Let's try to make sep. 15 Latin Luxury Bike Show mandatory for both IE and OC


sept. 15 i will not be abel too


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Its cool don't even trip


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No bike no show. SORRY HOMIE MAYBE COME TO EAT WINGS N CHECK IT OUT BUT THATS IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Skool bump


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam....wats up have a nice day...


----------



## dreamer1

Abraham manage the facebook chapter bro...load pics events the fam wanna attend lets stay connected bro....load pics


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump good morning fam see you guys Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. The low low bike i got the other day


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 529161
> . The low low bike i got the other day


Looking good Joey!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up.....


----------



## Socal#13

Got some twisted pedals.a long twisted crown nd some twisted mufflers with birdcage FOR SALE...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Got some twisted pedals.a long twisted crown nd some twisted mufflers with birdcage FOR SALE...


Pm lowdude he might b interested in the mufflers bro....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Rhode the low low to work today


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Who's all going to the IELA picnic this Saturday?


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Who's all going to the IELA picnic this Saturday?


Me n my dreamgirls will b ther ...i belive we r bringing chicken.....


----------



## Lolophill13

_ARIBA !!! ARIBA!!!!!! _


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Me n my dreamgirls will b ther ...i belive we r bringing chicken.....


Kool bro


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## Lolophill13

What up bump


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Seen Your Secret Frame Alot Of People Have :yessad:


----------



## Wiick3d951

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Seen Your Secret Frame Alot Of People Have :yessad:


Where at 0.o


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Rhode the low low bike to work again, aint nothing better then a late night bike ride home after work n playing some music while riding cruising late night lol


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

That was the builder. Fucking guy . Posting it to help him get work. All bikes he done n he post mine when he said he will wait till vegas. Fuck it


TooThrowed_214 said:


> Seen Your Secret Frame Alot Of People Have :yessad:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FACEBOOK


Wiick3d951 said:


> Where at 0.o


----------



## dreamer1

Its not a secret no more....


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Its not a secret no more....


:rimshot:


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Its not a secret no more....


In miklowssss life. Nothing is a secret......everybody knows it....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

*New Soundstream Tarantula Amp*

Need to get everything installed by sep.16


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> In miklowssss life. Nothing is a secret......everybody knows it....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CRAIGSLIST SALE. GET IT WHILE ITS FRESH, family discounts 
1. 16 INCH $300
2. 20 inch fenders $200
3. 20 inch 144 spokd Rims $50. Needs 1 axle
4. 20 inch girls schwinn. $100
5. Widow maker frame $200

Prices for LATINS FINEST MEMBERS


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> CRAIGSLIST SALE. GET IT WHILE ITS FRESH, family discounts
> 1. 16 INCH $300
> 2. 20 inch fenders $200
> 3. 20 inch 144 spokd Rims $50. Needs 1 axle
> 4. 20 inch girls schwinn. $100
> 5. Widow maker frame $200
> 
> Prices for LATINS FINEST MEMBERS


Wow......ill give u 50. For the girl frame


----------



## dreamer1

Morning carnalitos.....set up a date for the lake


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*thats a firm PRICE. NOT MY BIKE , jus saling for a person*


dreamer1 said:


> Wow......ill give u 50. For the girl frame


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*GOOD MORNING HOMIEZ, WHATS CRACKIN







*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up homies n latins finest, what bike should i take to vegas lowrider show, my 26 inch chrome cruiser bike or the 20 inch low low bike i just got theres pics of them in my pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IF U TAKE YOUR BLUE BIKE . U COMPETE WTH THE GOODTIMES BIKE. IF U TAKE UR 26 IDK WHAT U COMPETE WTH. BUT YOUR GOING TO GO TO HAVE FUN SO TAKE ITHER 1


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up homies n latins finest, what bike should i take to vegas lowrider show, my 26 inch chrome cruiser bike or the 20 inch low low bike i just got theres pics of them in my pics


----------



## Latins Finest

mr.widow-maker said:


> IF U TAKE YOUR BLUE BIKE . U COMPETE WTH THE GOODTIMES BIKE. IF U TAKE UR 26 IDK WHAT U COMPETE WTH. BUT YOUR GOING TO GO TO HAVE FUN SO TAKE ITHER 1


R u in school?


----------



## Latins Finest

Pm Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HELL YEA. COMPUTER CLASS LAST PERIOD HOMIE. U KOW I DO.TTT


Latins Finest said:


> R u in school?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST ROLL CALL. WERE THE F#$% R U GUYS. LETS BUMP THESE PAGES TTMFT


----------



## Latins Finest

Bump all day


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Gonna be getting ready for work, gotta try to switch parts out on the 20 inch when i get some extra money so can look better


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:WADD UP PLAY BOY


Latins Finest said:


> Bump all day


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> IF U TAKE YOUR BLUE BIKE . U COMPETE WTH THE GOODTIMES BIKE. IF U TAKE UR 26 IDK WHAT U COMPETE WTH. BUT YOUR GOING TO GO TO HAVE FUN SO TAKE ITHER 1


IF HE TRYIN TO PLACE IN VEGAS TAKE HIS BEACH CRUISER..20' SEMI THE TOUGHEST CLASS THERE...
GT EDITION
SUGAR RUSH
BROWN SUGAR
ROADRUNNER
ELITES NEW BIKE..

AND BEACH CRUISERS WILL BE TOUGH TO..
I WILL BE TAKIN ONE..


----------



## oneofakind

HERES THE 26' STREET,I WILL BE TAKIN TO VEGAS..PATTERNED OUT STRIPPED UP CUSTOM UPHOSTERLY...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

oneofakind said:


> HERES THE 26' STREET,I WILL BE TAKIN TO VEGAS..PATTERNED OUT STRIPPED UP CUSTOM UPHOSTERLY...


nice bike loco


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LF WERE TAKING WHT we HAVE AND HAVE A GOOD ASS TIME AND SEE ZIEK GET HIS ASS WHIPPED BY THE BUMS!!!!!!!! ask him what happen last year


----------



## oneofakind

Mr. Grizzly said:


> nice bike loco


Thanks homie..YUP VEGAS IS A GOOD TIME IF I PLACE THAT'S JUST A BONUS HAVING A GOOD TIME AND REPPIN MY CLUB IS WHAT IT'S ABOUT...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I woulda KNOCKED THAT FOO OUT wth one hit.haha he was to drunk.


Mr. Grizzly said:


> LF WERE TAKING WHT we HAVE AND HAVE A GOOD ASS TIME AND SEE ZIEK GET HIS ASS WHIPPED BY THE BUMS!!!!!!!! ask him what happen last year


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nice n simple. I like it :thumbsup:


oneofakind said:


> HERES THE 26' STREET,I WILL BE TAKIN TO VEGAS..PATTERNED OUT STRIPPED UP CUSTOM UPHOSTERLY...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up homies n latins finest, what bike should i take to vegas lowrider show, my 26 inch chrome cruiser bike or the 20 inch low low bike i just got theres pics of them in my pics


 26


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> HELL YEA. COMPUTER CLASS LAST PERIOD HOMIE. U KOW I DO.TTT


You should take spelling class fuuu


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> I woulda KNOCKED THAT FOO OUT wth one hit.haha he was to drunk.


Lol.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Does anybody have the guys number from torres empire that goes to the shows with his vender booth


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Go to my friend n look him up up. I have him but forgot his name. On facebook or add sam torres himself n message him. I have him as a friend n were in contact all the time


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Does anybody have the guys number from torres empire that goes to the shows with his vender booth


----------



## mr.widow-maker

They dont call me guero ataca for	nothin  


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up lokos....we r ready for vegas ...but......i need to reg my trike asap....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnJfbAIxz_M&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Thinking of doing something like this for my beach cruiser n my low low, what you guys think.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Latins Finest

School bump


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam....see ya guys Saturday.....


----------



## EL Presumido

Morning... Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TAKING A CITIZEN SHIP TEST WTF. R U SERIOUS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FAILED THE TEST HAHA


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> TAKING A CITIZEN SHIP TEST WTF. R U SERIOUS.


Cuz your German lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Getting everything ready for Torres


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Cuz your German lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WADD UP PLAY BOYZ. WAZZ CRACKIN*


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Dam...


----------



## EL Presumido

Pm bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAHAHA


EL Presumido said:


> Dam...


----------



## dreamer1

Damm i haven't reg my bike for torres show.....wat about the soboba show how much is that


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

About to get off work time to cruise the low low bike home


----------



## dreamer1

Why not bro......leta roll


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good fam soboba is 15


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nothing but the finest!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cheap n u dont gotta prereg if u dont wanna


dreamer1 said:


> Damm i haven't reg my bike for torres show.....wat about the soboba show how much is that


----------



## EL Presumido

Good Morning Bump....


----------



## EL Presumido

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> No bro I was going over it with my brother and he said it would be a waste of time and money to go all the way over there


Having a good time.... Is not a waste of time.....


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> No bro I was going over it with my brother and he said it would be a waste of time and money to go all the way over there


Depends how u see it bro....im going cuz im a go party n shit n enjoy the show with my girls...1st time for them going so im sure they gonna enjoy it


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Cheap n u dont gotta prereg if u dont wanna


How much at the door


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Cant wait till vegas goona be fun n relaxing


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> No bro I was going over it with my brother and he said it would be a waste of time and money to go all the way over there


You should go it will be a good time....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No homie, morw trev $15 to $20


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> The guy said 45 at the door


----------



## mr.widow-maker

More fun for us, but the bike would go in the box trailer homie all together


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> No bro I was going over it with my brother and he said it would be a waste of time and money to go all the way over there


----------



## Ladybug32

But that's the same at dub


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam whos going to the picnic tomorrow? Roll call, im might not make it gotta work n then goto my parents, if you go tho gotta bring $15 of meat and at least some drinks or something so start the roll call...


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> The guy said 45 at the door


Fuck......45.....


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> No homie, morw trev $15 to $20


!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont think so foo...u on crack


----------



## dreamer1

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yup no money for food, gas and etc. The guy when we pre-registered told us 35 and 45 at the door


Fuck.......


----------



## dreamer1

Holy shit will see then 45 too much feria


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ur talking about soboba correct?*


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah 45 but fuck it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*SOBOBA CASINO SHOW FLYER..... WERE DOES IT SAY $45 DOLLARS TO REGESTER A BIKE ABRAHAM??*


----------



## dreamer1

torres to much feria.........yes widow pay attetion fool ....again u on crack or wtf


----------



## dreamer1

Where does it says 15-20forentry for soboba


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ABRAHAM HES ASKING 2 QUESTIONS*


dreamer1 said:


> Damm i haven't reg my bike for torres show.....wat about the soboba show how much is that


----------



## EL Presumido

Torres, is 75, cash up front....


----------



## EL Presumido

75


----------



## mr.widow-maker

This is the first time that soboba is calling it the IE SUPERSHOW. ITS NOT AS bIG As torres empire thats why. Soboba is 20 bucks for bikes


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah but I put 45 and you know damn well soboba isn't going to be no 45 dollars


----------



## dreamer1

EL Presumido said:


> Torres, is 75, cash up front....


I dont think im a make it for torres.......


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> This is the first time that soboba is calling it the IE SUPERSHOW. ITS NOT AS bIG As torres empire thats why. Soboba is 20 bucks for bikes


Everybody its gonna go to this 1 ....right


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea dont count on it.lol if my bike gets painted by this week. Jus call my name n ill be there


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Dont count on it


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea dont count on it.lol if my bike gets painted by this week. Jus call my name n ill be there


Thought i heard this was. Mandatory shoe for the I.E


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA

does anyone know where i can get hydros for a bike at?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Soboba is mandatory dont mind the you know who he's always and everybody's shit


----------



## EL Presumido

:thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Soboba is mandatory dont mind the you know who he's always and everybody's shit


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

O ya TTT. SEE U GUYS TOMARROW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam....have a nice day out ther ......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Soboba is mandatory dont mind the you know who he's always and everybody's shit


Tell them big dogggggg


----------



## ElProfeJose

Sup biklowwws


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up profe.......


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up profe.......


Gonna go mimiz for tomorrow. Hit the sandiego hop!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Knotts berry farm tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SLN DIEGO CAR HOP BOUND IN A FEW


----------



## dreamer1

Morning....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning carnales.


----------



## GR.....Jr

TTT this is Jose jr with the trike.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were the fam at?


----------



## EL Presumido

Late night Bump.... Good night Fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD TIME IN SAN DIEGO. ITS NICE TO LEAVE UR AREA TO SEE OTHER CULTURES OF LOWRIDErS N GET IDEAS


----------



## dreamer1

Where the fucken pics


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

PUT THE TWISTED SISSYBAR N THE LIGHTS ON MY BIKE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. JOSE POST THE AMERICANS FINEST PIC. TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up carnales.....emmas bike is for sale if u guys interested let me know.....300... thats wat i pay for...n 40 for the extr wheel...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*FROM YESTERDAY *


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

WAZ UP FAM ANY SHOWS THIS COMING SATURDAY? IMMA BE IN RIVERSIDE OR WAS THINKING MAYBE HAVING A BBQ AT MY PARENTS IN RIVERSIDE, BE LIKE A POTLUCK EVERYBODY BRING SOMETHING, LET ME KNOW WHATS UP AND I CAN MAKE PLANS...


----------



## Yoshinoya

TTT FOR LATINS FINEST


----------



## Yoshinoya

wat up wat up


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up yoshi!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yoshinoya said:


> TTT FOR LATINS FINEST


What's up thanks for the bump loco


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> WAZ UP FAM ANY SHOWS THIS COMING SATURDAY? IMMA BE IN RIVERSIDE OR WAS THINKING MAYBE HAVING A BBQ AT MY PARENTS IN RIVERSIDE, BE LIKE A POTLUCK EVERYBODY BRING SOMETHING, LET ME KNOW WHATS UP AND I CAN MAKE PLANS...


Sounds good let me chk with the wife I'll get back to you


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's cracken LF FAMILY LET'S get those bike ready soboba pays cash for all 1st place winner


----------



## Yoshinoya

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up yoshi!!!!!!!


Wat up g watchu up 2 dawg?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Sounds good let me chk with the wife I'll get back to you


Orale also check with the ie fam.. im down to have a bbq n chill day at my parents house, let me know or tell everyone let me so si i can plan it for saturday


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Orale also check with the ie fam.. im down to have a bbq n chill day at my parents house, let me know or tell everyone let me so si i can plan it for saturday


----------



## dreamer1

Wts up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*SAN DIEGO HOPP




























*


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST IE BC MAY HAVE A NEW MEMBER. TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST







*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## dreamer1

dreamer1 said:


> Wat up carnales.....emmas bike is for sale if u guys interested let me know.....300... thats wat i pay for...n 40 for the extr wheel...


Sold!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Work bump


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

my 26 inch still gotta do more


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

my 20 inch still more stuff to come


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

put twisted sissybar n lights


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

thats right.....


----------



## dreamer1

Sick as a dog.......cant fucken work


----------



## furby714

Dreamer was up homie sold da 16" ??


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Dreamer was up homie sold da 16" ??


Simon furby.....we getting ready for vegas bro.n i think we gonna start working on aztec dreams display bro


----------



## lowdude13

hey wasup fam letting the club have first shot of buying purple haze im selling it any body interested hit me up:dunno:


----------



## dreamer1

Orale carlos....ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> Dreamer was up homie sold da 16" ??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT LATINS FINEST FROM GT VENTURA CHAPTER!!! SEE GUYS AT L.A SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP JUAN. THANKS FER STOPPIN BY. BUT IDK IF WE R REGESTERING ANYTHING? :dunno:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT LATINS FINEST FROM GT VENTURA CHAPTER!!! SEE GUYS AT L.A SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

_GOOD MORNING FAM_


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT UP JUAN. THANKS FER STOPPIN BY. BUT IDK IF WE R REGESTERING ANYTHING? :dunno:


U can register that day at the show registration is 35 i think :]


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Simon furby.....we getting ready for vegas bro.n i think we gonna start working on aztec dreams display bro


Orale das good homie u goin to la Super show


----------



## dreamer1

I dont think we r going.....i didn't pre reg n Abraham said its 45 day of the show bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I think were gunna do something as a club saturday. Bbq or something?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T


Juan GT Reyes said:


> U can register that day at the show registration is 35 i think :]


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Whos down to bbq saturday n kick it


----------



## Lolophill13

_SD HOP!!!!:sprint:_


----------



## Joserios

Pm bump..


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> I dont think we r going.....i didn't pre reg n Abraham said its 45 day of the show bro....


Orale dam das alot


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

This saturday imma be in riverside at my parents going to bbq so whoever is down to come n bbq n kick it are welcome to come, gonna be just like when we goto shows everybody bring something food,drinks,side dish, dessert, whatevers, imma have n bring chicken n some drinks, at least $15 worth of meat n whatever else u wanna bring or can.. if u got my number you can text me n let me know or u can send a direct message to me. Hopefully the family can make it n have a chill day just bbqing.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Party at joeys parents.TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

All they ask is that we clean up after ourselves n respect their house


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> All they ask is that we clean up after ourselves n respect their house


We have miklo.....he knows how to cook n clean


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Whoever gonna come saturday to my parents house hit me up for the address cause imma bbq


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Shoot me the address foo.im waiting


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Whoever gonna come saturday to my parents house hit me up for the address cause imma bbq


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Funny ass shit right there  NOT :roflmao:


dreamer1 said:


> We have miklo.....he knows how to cook n clean


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

furby714 said:


> Orale dam das alot


Well if u think about it its gonna be a good show just like last year so its worth it


----------



## furby714

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Well if u think about it its gonna be a good show just like last year so its worth it


Yea. Herd its even btr this year


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lets get a roll call on who is gonna come or who can make it saturday to my parents house in riverside for bbq and whos bringing what? Im bringing chicken n some sodas...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

furby714 said:


> Yea. Herd its even btr this year


Yeah sam said he got the top and bottom rented!  so that mrans all the other people who didnt register last year can this time


----------



## furby714

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah sam said he got the top and bottom rented!  so that mrans all the other people who didnt register last year can this time


Ya to bad i can make it guna b in bakersfield


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

furby714 said:


> Ya to bad i can make it guna b in bakersfield


Ur gonna be at bakersfield??


----------



## furby714

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ur gonna be at bakersfield??


Yea i meant i cant make it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ATTENTION LATINS FINEST FAMILY ! I WOULD LIKE TO INFORM TO ALL OF U THAT WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER NAMED FELIX AND HE WILL BE ROLLING WITH THE MOTHER CHAPTER ( IE ) FOR NOW . HE HAS ABOUT 6 BIKES AND WILL BE AT SOBOBA SHOW REPRESENTING .BIKES WILL BE POSTED THIS FRIDAY, SO STAY TUNED FOR MORE INFO.TTMFT *


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Whoever gonna come saturday to my parents house hit me up for the address cause imma bbq


R ,u sure u know how to bbq...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


dreamer1 said:


> R ,u sure u know how to bbq...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol haha of course


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up furby,juan....ke pasa lokos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice


nice


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carlos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

what up big carlos


lowdude13 said:


> :wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looking good fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*----> 2013 <---- *


----------



## EL Presumido

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


EL Presumido said:


> TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> what up big carlos


not much just working trying to stay cool hows pops doing .


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up carlos


just working , u sold the bike ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ok. Hes thinkin on goin to soboba


lowdude13 said:


> not much just working trying to stay cool hows pops doing .


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *----> 2013 <---- *


Wtf does that mean???


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> just working , u sold the bike ?


Yea bro...we making the deal sat bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good year right there


ElProfeJose said:


> Wtf does that mean???


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Still got a twisted seat, 4 twisted fender braces, twisted crown, and a twisted continental kit


How much for everything? :


----------



## dreamer1

Dammm pinky im broke.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam ur twistedfoo.lol


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Well the seat 30, the kit 20, the fender braces 40 brand new took them to one show and never took it out again, crown 25


----------



## dreamer1

thats y hes twisted......dreams


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:bowrofl::bowrofl:


dreamer1 said:


> thats y hes twisted......dreams


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok so whos gonna come saturday n kick it n bbq at my parents, i just shot the address to grizzly n zek, so far their coming. Remember if u come bring at least $15 of meat n drinks or whatever else u want or can. Imma have some chicken n some sodas... If ur coming hit me up for the address its gonna be in riverside at my parents.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*PAGE 337. TTMFT*


----------



## Ladybug32

Bring ur own beer tho


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THIS IS THE BIKE CLUB. *KIDS LOL:twak:*


Ladybug32 said:


> Bring ur own beer tho


----------



## Ladybug32

Sucks to be a kid ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FIXED.. MUCH BETTER :drama:


Ladybug32 said:


> *BRING YOUR OWN* *APPLE JUICE* *THO*


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*BUMP TTT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TIRED AF. THIS WAS OUR 3RD EVENT OF THE DAY. ENDED AT RIALTO,CA DEVOTIONS CRUIZE NIGHT


----------



## EL Presumido

Ladybug32 said:


> Bring ur own beer tho


Is there beer allowed?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*JOSE WAS ON A GOOD 1 THAT NIGHT HAHAHA







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:yes:


EL Presumido said:


> Is there beer allowed?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Root beer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PURPLE DRANK



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Root beer


----------



## dreamer1

Kool-aid


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


dreamer1 said:


> Kool-aid


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1

Attention fam...its time to go back to the beach for another bike cruise..the homies from reflections want to roll with us...lets make it happend...lets end the summer with another bike cruise.....lets set up a date....


----------



## Ladybug32

EL Presumido said:


> Is there beer allowed?


Hell yes , BEER IS ALWAY WELCOMED


----------



## Ladybug32

For Only Adults Only The No Lil Kids / Like Zek


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Attention fam...its time to go back to the beach for another bike cruise..the homies from reflections want to roll with us...lets make it happend...lets end the summer with another bike cruise.....lets set up a date....


Hell yea lets do it


----------



## dreamer1

Lets set up a date


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump what's up fallas


----------



## lowdude13

Ladybug32 said:


> For Only Adults Only The No Lil Kids / Like Zek


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea lets do it


lets have it at Venice beach we can start there an cruz to the Santa Monica pier so much to do there with lo lo;s bikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*BUMP TTT*


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> lets have it at Venice beach we can start there an cruz to the Santa Monica pier so much to do there with lo lo;s bikes


Lets set up. Date......reflections bike club wanna do it with us....


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

I like the mod that the crank has


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornig. Second bike cruise sounds like a lot of fun!!! Just make sure yu guys get with grizzly cause the cc have some shit going down in the ie this month. So we don't want to have two events the same day. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SIMON


ElProfeJose said:


> Good mornig. Second bike cruise sounds like a lot of fun!!! Just make sure yu guys get with grizzly cause the cc have some shit going down in the ie this month. So we don't want to have two events the same day. TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam so who is coming saturday to my parents for bbq and what u bringing? Let me know, im going to go get chicken, so lets do this fam...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gotta work so will see?


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam so who is coming saturday to my parents for bbq and what u bringing? Let me know, im going to go get chicken, so lets do this fam...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up fam....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

can u say chicken lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got real chicken. Does that count


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up fam...me n the girls r thinking of going to the show sunday.....anybody else


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up fam...me n the girls r thinking of going to the show sunday.....anybody else


THATS WUZ UP!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP GOODNIGHT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here in riverside


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WILL BE WORKIN AT THE LA SUPERSHOW TOMARROW. See u guys there


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anyone coming today for bbq


----------



## dreamer1

Sorry carnal...i gotta go meet the homie to L.A n seal the deal bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The homie from the high desert said he down n I waitin to see if my pops gets back in time


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Anyone coming today for bbq


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> WILL BE WORKIN AT THE LA SUPERSHOW TOMARROW. See u guys there


Didn't know they were having white gardners.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Anyone coming today for bbq


Working carnal. And I know grizleys going to be the taco guy at my dealership too. So count us out player


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornig to all. Just wanted to wish you all a safe and good memorial day weekend. LATINS FINEST FAMILIA TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

They dont want half ass work like u do.


ElProfeJose said:


> Didn't know they were having white gardners.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> The homie from the high desert said he down n I waitin to see if my pops gets back in time


Shoot him the address


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So then imma bbq with just my girl n my son and have a fun relaxing time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> So then imma bbq with just my girl n my son and have a fun relaxing time


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

my low low put on twisted handle grips n twisted pedals


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

twisted pedals


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So gonna start bbq at 4 or 430 so if u wanna come down get at me


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

My dad ran into philp at usc game


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump fam good job bike club dont worry guys fuck all haters and traders or should bitchies that cant tell you to your face got find fb fuu like that got no balls dont worry OC CHAPTER STILL GOING TO GROW ONCE WE LOSS ALL THE BAD APPLES WE NEED TRUE AND LOYAL RIDERS NOT BACK STABERS LATINS FINEST TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP BITCHIES YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## dreamer1

To all my latins finest family...we have a special invitation to attend rossevelt elementary school this friday at 4 ...they wanna us to bring our bikes n show the kids something positive....to keep them off the streets n gangs....hopefully i can get all my carnales i really need ur support for this 1 carnalitos let me know if ur coming....grasias


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ill try to get off work


----------



## dreamer1

Grasias foe tge support grumpy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LA SUPERSHOW BOUND 3AM. GOOD NIGHT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SIMON. TTT ALL DAY IN THE FINEST WAY


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump fam good job bike club dont worry guys fuck all haters and traders or should bitchies that cant tell you to your face got find fb fuu like that got no balls dont worry OC CHAPTER STILL GOING TO GROW ONCE WE LOSS ALL THE BAD APPLES WE NEED TRUE AND LOYAL RIDERS NOT BACK STABERS LATINS FINEST TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP BITCHIES YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## ElProfeJose

Haters gonna hate!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

I KNOW WE AINT THE BEST BUT WE NEVER SAID WE WERE. THIS IS LATINS FUNEST. NOT LATINS BEST.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

La bound TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump fam good job bike club dont worry guys fuck all haters and traders or should bitchies that cant tell you to your face got find fb fuu like that got no balls dont worry OC CHAPTER STILL GOING TO GROW ONCE WE LOSS ALL THE BAD APPLES WE NEED TRUE AND LOYAL RIDERS NOT BACK STABERS LATINS FINEST TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP BITCHIES YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> Haters gonna hate!!!


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


>


Latins finest 1st pedal car


----------



## ElProfeJose

Sup fellahhhhs!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up family TTMFT rolling deep to soboba see everyone there fuck all haters you know who you are!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnales.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got home. Good night been up since 3am


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest 1st pedal car


LOOKING GOOD SO THATS FOR LIL DREAMER :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont forget to bring ur feria. Will have discounts on custom bike parts. NOTE prices will be for show only n will go back to shop price after show. So deposite n put feria down if u got to


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> LOOKING GOOD SO THATS FOR LIL DREAMER :thumbsup:


Lol......simon pero we r thinking on selling it idk yet


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Lol......simon pero we r thinking on selling it idk yet


Do what you gotta do carnal. Don't trip. You guys already have some clean ass biklahhhhhhs


----------



## dreamer1

Simon profe....


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Wats up fools.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up fools.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:inout:


----------



## dreamer1

Getting ready to go to work..........sucks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: BIG BOY COMING OUT SOON.TTT GET READY FOR THE FINEST


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Lol......simon pero we r thinking on selling it idk yet


 50 cash :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a good night to all


----------



## dreamer1

Buenas noches


----------



## Lolophill13

QVO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTT


----------



## [email protected]

Woke up this morning lookinat my bike n dam ita looking fine af' TTT HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TUESDAY


----------



## ElProfeJose

[email protected] said:


> Woke up this morning lookinat my bike n dam ita looking fine af' TTT HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TUESDAY


Right on player. You have a good Tuesday too. !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dam ziek coming boy good job g


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fam roll call dont forget soboba is mandatory see everyone there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Me n big boy will be there but will be workin


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up fam roll call dont forget soboba is mandatory see everyone there


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup latins finest!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Qvole juan. Got those parts in the process. TTT thanks fer the order :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Wats uuuuppppppppppppp.......juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fosho zeek and thanks for helping me out bro i appreciate that alot :thumbsup:
And q-vo dreamer!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KOW HOW WE GET DOWN PLAYER. :thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Fosho zeek and thanks for helping me out bro i appreciate that alot :thumbsup:
> And q-vo dreamer!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Cant wait to see ur bike juan....


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup latins finest!!


HEY WASUP BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> U KOW HOW WE GET DOWN PLAYER. :thumbsup:


we know how you get down player lol good night fam


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> we know how you get down player lol good night fam


He gets all the way down


----------



## ElProfeJose

Septmber 23rd. Lake day. A time for all to enjoy!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup latins finest!!


What's up player. How's the good life??


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> Septmber 23rd. Lake day. A time for all to enjoy!!! TTT


Hit a player up for more info.


----------



## Lolophill13

ElProfeJose said:


> Hit a player up for more info.


BOAT TIME


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Septmber 23rd. Lake day. A time for all to enjoy!!! TTT


Orale.......lets do the dmmm thing...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOT LIKE U. EL PROFESSIONAL JOSE


Mr. Grizzly said:


> we know how you get down player lol good night fam


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> BOAT TIME


Titanic......


----------



## dreamer1

Morning......wats up


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOT LIKE U. EL PROFESSIONAL JOSE


Thug player. All thug!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> BOAT TIME


This time U!!! Fill up the boat before we te there Wey.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao:


ElProfeJose said:


> Thug player. All thug!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht fam lake time about time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wht fam lake time about time[/QUOTE. Yup!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST TTMFT. ALMOST READY TO BUST OUT. *


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *LATINS FINEST TTMFT. ALMOST READY TO BUST OUT. *


Bust out where


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> *LATINS FINEST TTMFT. ALMOST READY TO BUST OUT. *


Those fendrs look sickk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


furby714 said:


> Those fendrs look sickk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

gone dubbin.


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT :thumbsup:


Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> gone dubbin.


What's that. That can't be real


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good big boy.....cant wait to see it in person


----------



## mr.widow-maker

its a trike wth 30's



ElProfeJose said:


> What's that. That can't be real


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

mr.widow-maker said:


> *LATINS FINEST TTMFT. ALMOST READY TO BUST OUT. *



Funny Looking Mofo


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> its a trike wth 30's


That must be heavy as a motherfucker!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOBODY ASKED FOR UR NEGITIVE COMENT. SO SEE UR WAY OUT THIS PIC.


TooThrowed_214 said:


> Funny Looking Mofo


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOBODY ASKED FOR UR NEGITIVE COMENT. SO SEE UR WAY OUT THIS PIC.


Hey player it is what it is?!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL DOES HE KOW IT AINT MY BIKE.LOL SO THE GAY LAUGH ON HIM:naughty:


ElProfeJose said:


> Hey player it is what it is?!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests)

mr.widow-maker
ElProfeJose+
furby714
oneofakind+


----------



## furby714

Wadup vatoo


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOBODY ASKED FOR UR NEGITIVE COMENT. SO SEE UR WAY OUT THIS PIC.




Butt Hurt Ass Niqqa :rofl::thumbsup:


Its On The Internat Everybody Sees It


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:U COMING SATURDAY?


furby714 said:


> Wadup vatoo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


TooThrowed_214 said:


> Butt Hurt Ass Niqqa :rofl::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Its On The Internat Everybody Sees It


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:U COMING SATURDAY?


No i tnk da homies frm 805 will b there


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up play boys!!!! 



mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests)
> 
> mr.widow-maker
> ElProfeJose+
> furby714
> oneofakind+


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido

Am bump...


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> *LATINS FINEST TTMFT. ALMOST READY TO BUST OUT. *


:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## iRyan

Da'ts Right Ese Da'ts the Latin Bikes da't have.!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHATS UP G?


iRyan said:


> Da'ts Right Ese Da'ts the Latin Bikes da't have.!!


----------



## dreamer1

Morning lokos


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning lokos


What's up player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up.....i need to know if anybody going to Roosevelt elementary tomorrow at 4.... let ke know asap need about 2 more bikes


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up...wheres everybody at.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up...wheres everybody at.....


Sleeping.


----------



## Lolophill13

Over here


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hey will they let u put bike on display at soboba but not register it? Just have there with the club n show it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning playerz


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey will they let u put bike on display at soboba but not register it? Just have there with the club n show it.


Simon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ill see if dreamer wants to take my 20inch out to soboba but not register it just have it there with the ckub n show it and ill get it after, cause imma roll after i get out of work n i think my pops n mom wanna go too


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT DREAMER WILL. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Pinche dreamer whats up with ur phone? Tryed texting you to take my bike over


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He got deported.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hey sorry fam, but i just dont think imma be able to make it out to soboba after all i get out of work at 930am then its like a hour n a half drive to get there n then i have to be back in oc by 4pm, im not gonna have the gas to there n back tomorrow so i think imma just have to stay local tomorrow sorry, good luck and have a good time out there fam...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ill know in the mornjng when i get out of work if imma make it out there


----------



## cwplanet

Thanks to Latins Finest - Dreamer and his "Dreamgirls" for taking some of your own time and coming out to Roosevelt/Santa Ana today. Made a memorable event for 150 kids.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Nice pics


----------



## Ladybug32

Where's joeys bike at


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Nice job dreamer thats the way tell the dreamer girls proud of them keep doing your thing TTMFT o*c


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. DREAMER. TO BAD I COULDENT COME, I GET OUT AT 430 .


----------



## ElProfeJose

I bet just being able to see those kids faces today was better than any trophy !!!!! GREAT JOB CARNAL!!!!



cwplanet said:


> Thanks to Latins Finest - Dreamer and his "Dreamgirls" for taking some of your own time and coming out to Roosevelt/Santa Ana today. Made a memorable event for 150 kids.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump. Mimiz time in a couple of hours


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IE SHOW BOUND.TTT


----------



## dreamer1

&@#$%*{^[^=¥[<=*{#}<[^\¥|%[^{*=<


----------



## Ladybug32

F the dame drive to SOBOBA car show


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Congratulations to the bike club on your guys win


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lol. There was no one on line all day!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest to the top, shout out to club member dreamer for taking 1st place at soboba show today n $100 cash, also club member zek for placing 1st as well n daniel taking 3rd latins finest aint no stopping us, watch out for club hoppers...


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Congratulations to the bike club on your guys win


Took 1st place n 100 dollrs...now im taking my girla to the movies....latins finest bike club handling business cabrones


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Took 1st place n 100 dollrs...now im taking my girla to the movies....latins finest bike club handling business cabrones


That's what I'm talking about player.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning carnales. Have a great day today!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Morning....fuck i just woke up took tge girls to the movies n fell asleep.....came home like 1 am ....tired but happy


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning....fuck i just woke up took tge girls to the movies n fell asleep.....came home like 1 am ....tired but happy


Orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Had to leave eairly to the art laboe yesterday, meet up wth the homiez from temptation oc santana, n sam torres from torres empire. TTT FOR ALL THAT CAME OUT YESTURDAY.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Had to leave eairly to the art laboe yesterday, meet up wth the homiez from temptation oc santana, n sam torres from torres empire. TTT FOR ALL THAT CAME OUT YESTURDAY.


Orale!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHO TOOK BEST OF SHOW. MAJESTICS TRIKE? OR WHAT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Sup players!!!


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHO TOOK BEST OF SHOW. MAJESTICS TRIKE? OR WHAT


dreamer did


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHO TOOK BEST OF SHOW. MAJESTICS TRIKE? OR WHAT


I thought Brown Sugar took B.O.S :dunno:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHO TOOK BEST OF SHOW. MAJESTICS TRIKE? OR WHAT


dreamer did


----------



## lowdude13

Ladybug32 said:


> F the dame drive to SOBOBA car show


yup especially from the O.C. to soboba thats a hell of a drive


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up vatos lokos.....wheres everybody at.....how was the kinfoke show


----------



## dreamer1

Me n joey at the meeting...lets see how this goes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOBOBA SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pics.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*more to come*


ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pics.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









*A little peek from our last show/event.
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*CAR CLUB'S

BIKE CLUB'S

MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S

SOLO RIDER'S

COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Come out n rep at our events big dawg. :dunno: thats a lot of gas to burn when i can save it for vegas .


PASSIONATE63 said:


> *It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A little peek from our last show/event.
> Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
> Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
> VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th
> 
> *CAR CLUB'S
> 
> BIKE CLUB'S
> 
> MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S
> 
> SOLO RIDER'S
> 
> COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


oh shit better make my car note hno:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning fellahhhhs.


----------



## dreamer1

Morning profe....wats up carnales....


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

If we aint regestered for vegas. He repo ur ride.lol


lowdude13 said:


> oh shit better make my car note hno:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam dreamer I'll call you tomorrow big dog or call me


----------



## Socal#13

Was up gee's how is everyone...dreamer congrats on the win..zeik wat happen to the new look to your bike


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Was up gee's how is everyone...dreamer congrats on the win..zeik wat happen to the new look to your bike


Wat up socal???? How u been bro...grasias carnal


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night fam dreamer I'll call you tomorrow big dog or call me


Simon grizzly....


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to work


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Wat up socal???? How u been bro...grasias carnal


Good homie think of takeing off the lowrider tierers of my bike nd put regular ones one...


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Good homie think of takeing off the lowrider tierers of my bike nd put regular ones one...


Yup in my opinion i dont like the lowrider logo.on my wheels....n my parts too just dont like the logo....


----------



## Latins Finest

Bump...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

mr.widow-maker said:


> Come out n rep at our events big dawg. :dunno: thats a lot of gas to burn when i can save it for vegas .


I was trying to make it to the saboba show, but some one rob'd my bank account last month of 300$, i ended up using all my saving's on double bill's. Got no cash for my parts niether.


----------



## dreamer1

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I was trying to make it to the saboba show, but some one rob'd my bank account last month of 300$, i ended up using all my saving's on double bill's. Got no cash for my parts niether.


That's fuck up homie!!!!!!! Shit happens


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornig.


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam...como estan!!!!


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Yup in my opinion i dont like the lowrider logo on my wheels....n my parts too just dont like the logo....


At first I did cus it lookt sick on my all crome bike but now that I got thise piece of shit I wanna take them of..


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I was trying to make it to the saboba show, but some one rob'd my bank account last month of 300$, i ended up using all my saving's on double bill's. Got no cash for my parts niether.


man sorry to here that and also sorry for my member saying stupid shit he dosent think his mouth is going to get him in trouble one of these days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning family have a good day


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> At first I did cus it lookt sick on my all crome bike but now that I got thise piece of shit I wanna take them of..


Never like the logo....do wat u gotta do bro


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up....hows the day going carnales


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Dreamer give me a call the # i have for u is not the write one thanks


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

&@:#$%=€[*}^}>}¥[¥\^\*]*""):/@!");/2)"/;?3/&?"?'/


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Tired at work


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Tired at work


Homie.....im tired,sleepy....n already working...i only sleep like 4 hrs


----------



## Socal#13

Gonna have some thing for sale at bike show so take your wallets


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Gonna have some thing for sale at bike show so take your wallets


Watever its on my pocket carnal.....u know it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I worked both jobs today haha


----------



## Socal#13

I got some twisted bird cage mufflers..


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I worked both jobs today haha


Homie i start working from 8-9 the next day....


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> I got some twisted bird cage mufflers..


Thats all u have bro


----------



## Socal#13

Nd maybe a long crown


----------



## Socal#13

For thise weekend yes..nd a custom frame


----------



## dreamer1

Orale carnal maube ill see ya at Latin luxury show Saturday bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets get a roll call for lux show


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lets get a roll call for lux show


I might go to lux.....just gotta make sure i have enough feria for my girls lunche.....u going widow


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> &@:#$%=€[*}^}>}¥[¥\^\*]*""):/@!");/2)"/;?3/&?"?'/


That's right. Tell them player


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to everyone. Just a reminder. We have a lake day on the 23rd of this month. It's gon a be off the hook!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning mijas


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump at work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL FOR THE BIKE SHOW. 
LET ME KOW. 
POSSIBLE GEORGE POMONA,ME,DREAMER, MY HIGH DESERT HOMIES, N A FEW OTHERS. NEED TO GET THE BANNER N REPRESENT. They came to our show so it wouldent be fair not to show to theres.


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!
> 
> ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS
> 
> 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
> 12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
> ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
> & ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
> AND DONT FORGET
> BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
> BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
> & CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
> AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I might go after i get out of work saturday at 930am cause im going to riverside to watch the fight so ill probably go but no bike cause i wont make roll in time


----------



## dreamer1

Bring ur bike ill take it....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Bring ur bike ill take it....


My bike is at my parents house in riverside


----------



## dreamer1

U have 3 fool......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> U have 3 fool......


Will my 26 fit in ur truck


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U want me to call n say were gunna have a g uy running late. To hold a spot


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I might go after i get out of work saturday at 930am cause im going to riverside to watch the fight so ill probably go but no bike cause i wont make roll in time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Phil,carlos,shirly,? The homies from LA .LETS DO THIS THANG


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE BIKE SHOW.
> LET ME KOW.
> POSSIBLE GEORGE POMONA,ME,DREAMER, MY HIGH DESERT HOMIES, N A FEW OTHERS. NEED TO GET THE BANNER N REPRESENT. They came to our show so it wouldent be fair not to show to theres.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Will my 26 fit in ur truck


I think so...but hey zek can talk to the guys nlet uroll in late fool ...all u gotta do is ask...bro..cuz i been thinking of taking the pedal car


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Phil,carlos,shirly,? The homies from LA .LETS DO THIS THANG


we will be at disneyland that day


----------



## dreamer1

Orale carlos have fun.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> U want me to call n say were gunna have a g uy running late. To hold a spot


You can but i dont get out til 930am n coming from oc n i gotta stop n get my bike at my parents n its not even clean


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam bam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I wouldnt probably be out there til like almost 11 or 1130 tho


----------



## dreamer1

Its all good fool.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up paisas!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up loco's


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up paisas!!!


Ora cabron


----------



## dreamer1

Wheres miklo....im surprised hes not here


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump good night fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

LOL YOU KNOW I ONLY SPEAK THE TRUTH!!!!!


dreamer1 said:


> Ora cabron




ESTA CASTIGADO WEY...........


dreamer1 said:


> Wheres miklo....im surprised hes not here





HAVE A GOOD NIGHT BIG DOG!!!!!!


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump good night fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP RUBEN!!!!!HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES ARE GOOD.........







LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GET READYFOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!
> 
> ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS
> 
> 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
> 12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
> ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
> & ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
> AND DONT FORGET
> BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
> BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
> & CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
> AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## ElProfeJose

SO WHAT ARE YOU GUYS GONNA HIT UP THIS SATURDAY?????


----------



## ElProfeJose

*AND WHO IS READY FOR THE LAKE?????????!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Not gonna make it to latin luxary saturday gotta help my pops with stuff around their house


----------



## dreamer1

We still planning something....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Trying to show respect n go to latin lux show, they came to ours wth like 6 entries. So all is fair to roll. Final decision is today for my high desert homies. Hope we take 5 at least


ElProfeJose said:


> SO WHAT ARE YOU GUYS GONNA HIT UP THIS SATURDAY?????


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Trying to show respect n go to latin lux show, they came to ours wth like 6 entries. So all is fair to roll. Final decision is today for my high desert homies. Hope we take 5 at least


Right on.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lake!!! Almost time!!


----------



## dreamer1

Morning carnales.....


----------



## dreamer1

Roll call................?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Will call u around 5 homie.


dreamer1 said:


> Roll call................?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Cant wait for the lake


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Cant wait for the lake


Today would have been the perfect day for the lake!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Yea......its fucken hot.....im sweating like a prostitute


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Yea......its fucken hot.....im sweating like a prostitute


Eres un prostiputo Wey. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!!


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Not gonna make it to latin luxary saturday gotta help my pops with stuff around their house


:thumbsup: family first, hobby 2and


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Trying to show respect n go to latin lux show, they came to ours wth like 6 entries. So all is fair to roll. Final decision is today for my high desert homies. Hope we take 5 at least


:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup: family first, hobby 2and


Simon.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:werd:


lowdude13 said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## dreamer1

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. I just wanted to remind everyone about the lake day next Sunday. This is going to be a lot of fun like the past one. It's on Sunday the 23rd of September. It's for the entire club and our families. So please spread the word. All chapters please make it to this great event. LATINS FINEST FAMILY TO THE TOP!! Pm me or text or call for more info.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning bc do your thing today at the latin luxury show


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> Bump


TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TOOK 4 ENTRIES, WALKED HOME WTH 4 MORE TROPHIES. WE DID GOOD TODAY. TTT LETS GET READY FOR THE LAKE N VEGAS!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup latins finest 
ttt


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up juan.....wats good bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Possible new member to latins finest bike club oc chapter jesse, will post pic of his bike in a few


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up juan.....wats good bro


Not much bro just waiting for vwgas 2 be hear lol n u??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

new members bike


----------



## antrax57

Tmft lf style


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Welcome to the fam...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Whats up fam where everbody at? Head back to the oc


----------



## dreamer1

Just got back to o.c ....welcome homie to the family.....cant wait to meet u bro


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Welcome to the family good night family


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Just got back to o.c ....welcome homie to the family.....cant wait to meet u bro


Simon.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


antrax57 said:


> Tmft lf style


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hood mornig to all the nenas our there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Few things crackin in oc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERE SOME PICS FROM YESTERDAY LATIN LUXURY SHOW.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*DREAM GIRLS ON FIRE!!! LATINS FINEST OC TTMFT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*:wave:*


----------



## dreamer1

Nice pics....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


dreamer1 said:


> Nice pics....


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*3 EVENT DAY WTH ONEWAY CC , ONTARIO CLASSICS. A FEW WEEKS BACK*


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

JUST GOT MONEY ORDERS FOR LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS, NOW TIME TO TAKE THEM DIRECTLY TO THE LOWRIDER OFFICE THIS WEEK BY THE DEADLINE IN IRVINE...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. I found widow maker


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*its on display till vegas.lol*


TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 542051
> . I found widow maker


----------



## dreamer1

I dont think im a take my bike to vegas....


----------



## Lolophill13

Good night fam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night family see everone sunday


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Imma take water,sodas, n $15 of meat


----------



## lowdude13

i have a few things for sale . 250 for the bike obo or trade ? scooter make me an offer












badabing in the box free if u buy any one. it dosent work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao: i want the box 


lowdude13 said:


> i have a few things for sale . 250 for the bike obo or trade ? scooter make me an offer
> View attachment 542232
> View attachment 542233
> badabing in the box free if u buy any one. it dosent work
> View attachment 542234


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dont matter if were not world wide. Atleast we got true N LOYAL members that rep our club. LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB N BIKE CLUB GOT NEW priorities n cant wait till 2013. Thats when all the haters will realize that were in the house for ever to come. GO BIG OR GO HOME CUZ WERE ROLLING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> dont matter if were not world wide. Atleast we got true N LOYAL members that rep our club. LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB N BIKE CLUB GOT NEW priorities n cant wait till 2013. Thats when all the haters will realize that were in the house for ever to come. GO BIG OR GO HOME CUZ WERE ROLLING TILL THE WHEELS
> FALL OFF!!!


Thats wassup bro...u guys are doing good bro keep up the good work much love and respect good times venturax chapter


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up juan.....u rolling to vegas with goodtimes fam....


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> i have a few things for sale . 250 for the bike obo or trade ? scooter make me an offer
> View attachment 542232
> View attachment 542233
> badabing in the box free if u buy any one. it dosent work
> View attachment 542234


Thats. Good deal carlos....


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> i have a few things for sale . 250 for the bike obo or trade ? scooter make me an offer
> View attachment 542232
> View attachment 542233
> badabing in the box free if u buy any one. it dosent work
> View attachment 542234


You have to keep the box in order to sell this stuff player.


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I had a display for the tigger bike but u never called back so i went to da next person homie


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats wassup bro...u guys are doing good bro keep up the good work much love and respect good times venturax chapter


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up juan.....u rolling to vegas with goodtimes fam....


Yeah homie i am....u rolling??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> I had a display for the tigger bike but u never called back so i went to da next person homie


Its ok bro were doing a little something 2 it!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale pues


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its ok bro were doing a little something 2 it!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night fam. Ttyl. MEMBER IF U NEED TO HMU. PM ME ON HERE. IM BUSTING A DREAMER MOVE FOR AWHILE


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got home from work, gotta be up at 5 for my other job


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam....


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah homie i am....u rolling??


Yup.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Can we flip 50 pages in 3 weeks for vegas?


----------



## dreamer1

Start bumping the pg foo


----------



## Lolophill13

What uo


----------



## ElProfeJose

Let's flip thru the pages bitches!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Orale :twak:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Flip!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

You guys flipping pages to fast


----------



## dreamer1

Yup yup.......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> You guys flipping pages to fast


That's how we roll. You know the punk Ass BC pres instructed us to do so!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT for the FLIP!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Can we flip 50 pages in 3 weeks for vegas?


Yes sirrrrrr.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up mijas


----------



## ElProfeJose

NOTHING BUT THE FINEST!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> That's how we roll. You know the punk Ass BC pres instructed us to do so!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


>


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Punk ass. Go play wth ur baddabings


ElProfeJose said:


> That's how we roll. You know the punk Ass BC pres instructed us to do so!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

_LAKE TIME!!!!!! WHATS UP JOSE S._


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> _LAKE TIME!!!!!! WHATS UP JOSE S._


:roflmao:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Can we get a roll cal on what everbody is bringing sunday for the lake day?


----------



## ElProfeJose

AS I CAN TELL. ALL CUTE GIRLS GET TROPHIES!!! 



mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Can we get a roll cal on what everbody is bringing sunday for the lake day?


Besides an appetite??? Some tupper wear to take some home????


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hay HELIPE!!!













Lolophill13 said:


> _LAKE TIME!!!!!! WHATS UP JOSE S._


----------



## Lolophill13

Whats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao:


ElProfeJose said:


> AS I CAN TELL. ALL CUTE GIRLS GET TROPHIES!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY 5TH BDAYY TO ANDREW OWNER OF THE TOYSTORY PEDAL CAR. TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Happy b-day Andrew


----------



## dreamer1

Happy b-day ladybug...i know joey doing a bbq today,dj n banda music...
Roll call
Elton john
John travolta
Obama n michelle
George w bush
dreamer
denzel Washington
Cameron diaz


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Happy b-day ladybug...i know joey doing a bbq today,dj n banda music...
> Roll call
> Elton john
> John travolta
> Obama n michelle
> George w bush
> dreamer
> denzel Washington
> Cameron diaz


Lol. That's the guest list. I guess it also includes a staff member huh?? El mesero


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> HAPPY 5TH BDAYY TO ANDREW OWNER OF THE TOYSTORY PEDAL CAR. TTT


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. HAPPY BIRTH DAY TO YOU. HAPPY BUUUUURF DAY DEAR ANDREW!!!!!! HAPPY BUUUUURFFFF DAY TO YOU!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. That's the guest list. I guess it also includes a staff member huh?? El mesero


El profe es el mesero.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Took my pre reg for vegas to the office direct


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> El profe es el mesero.....


Put me on the list then Puto.... Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THAUGHT THAT WAS FOR EL PRESUMIDO???


dreamer1 said:


> El profe es el mesero.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WERE THE F*** IS THE LATINS FINEST VIP LIST?????????


dreamer1 said:


> Happy b-day ladybug...i know joey doing a bbq today,dj n banda music...
> Roll call
> Elton john
> John travolta
> Obama n michelle
> George w bush
> dreamer
> denzel Washington
> Cameron diaz


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ROLLING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF







*


----------



## Ladybug32

We ant doing a BBQ he's working n i got stuff to do no BBQ at all I will do it Sunday at silver wood with the family


----------



## dreamer1

I already shower for the bbq.....


----------



## Ladybug32

Good cuz I thought I smelled something


----------



## Lolophill13

QVO


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> THOUGHT THAT WAS FOR EL PRESUMIDO???


fixed. MIKLOW should pay attention in school.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ladybug32 said:


> We ant doing a BBQ he's working n i got stuff to do no BBQ at all I will do it Sunday at silver wood with the family


Right on. That's what I'm saying!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Ttt


What's up player. You got ur speedos ready!!!!?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Look in my rear view!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


Ladybug32 said:


> We ant doing a BBQ he's working n i got stuff to do no BBQ at all I will do it Sunday at silver wood with the family


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up player. You got ur speedos ready!!!!?


Simon carnal.....tu saves!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:bowrofl:


Ladybug32 said:


> Good cuz I thought I smelled something


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ALMOST TIME FOR THE LAKE!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *ALMOST TIME FOR THE LAKE!!*


Sunday morning!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

Will b ther


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> Will b ther


Don't forget your waters and sodas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats the info, time ect, meet up? Head there whats up. So i can fwd it to some ppl


ElProfeJose said:


> Sunday morning!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Im guessing we gonna be at the same spot from last time


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats the info, time ect, meet up? Head there whats up. So i can fwd it to some ppl


Well I'll be there like 730. To hold some tables. But we need a large area in front of the tables. So who ever can come down early. Come thru!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Im guessing we gonna be at the same spot from last time


Simon carnal. Same spot!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up


----------



## ElProfeJose

GOOD MORMING FAMILIAHHH!!!!!!!! ABOUT THE LAKE I THINK WE SHOULD ALL JUST TAKE SOMETHNG TO THROW ON THE GRILL OR SOME KINDA SIDE DISH OR CHIPS OR PLATES OR KETCHUP OR ANYHTING!!!!!!! AND THATS ALL OPTIONAL THE MAIN THING IS TO JUST COME DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME..........*IF YOU ARENT COMING DOWN BECAUSE YOU ANIT GOT SHIT TO BRING DONT LET THAT STOP YOU COME DOWN TO SILVERWOOD LAKE.* WE WILL MEET RIGHT NEXT TO THE PARKING LOT FOR THE BOAT TRAILERS..........ILL BE THERE LIKE AT 730 AND ILL HOLD HE TABLES DOWN BUT PLEASE BE THERE EARLY TO HELP OUT WITH RESERVING THE SPOT FOR THOSE THAT CANT MAKE IT TILL LATER!!!!!!!!! LATINS FINEST TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!! 

*ITS A FAMILY THING!!!!!!*


----------



## lowdude13

Orale kiko handel it


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> Orale kiko handel it


Lol. U know it!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lake day bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Well I'll be there like 730. To hold some tables. But we need a large area in front of the tables. So who ever can come down early. Come thru!!


----------



## dreamer1

Took my reg today......still having 2nd thoughts about vegas...but we trying to do watever it takes to go....ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Took my reg today......still having 2nd thoughts about vegas...but we trying to do watever it takes to go....ttt


Do a carwash player!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hey. Who has a stereo for the lake???? We need some jams!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump . TTT


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Do a carwash player!!!


 serio carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hood morning players


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam.......2 days for the lake.....ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning fam.......2 days for the lake.....ttt


Lake day is always fun!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LETS DO THIS!*


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> serio carnal....


Simon. You can make a little extra feria


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up.....


Working. Carnal!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Can u tell i aint on as much anymore,lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. Latins finest oc out cruising around oc buena park


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good job homiez see u sunday


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's good bc


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 544402
> . Latins finest oc out cruising around oc buena park


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

U guys have a good night !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump GOOD MORNING GUYS


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Who ready fer tomarrow?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*THERE IS 1 EXTRA PENDANT THAT IS MADE, SO GET AT ME IF U WANT IT. 3 PENDANTS R GOING TO GRUMPS*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Got 2 12 pack of sodas n $15 worth of carne asada for tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

Fool sell me the 1 i want fucken miklo


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> *THERE IS 1 EXTRA PENDANT THAT IS MADE, SO GET AT ME IF U WANT IT. 3 PENDANTS R GOING TO GRUMPS*


. Gonna send payment on friday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Koo handle it. I jus updated u because i guess his wife had a bby so hes mia homie


TEAM HI POWER said:


> . Gonna send payment on friday


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ready for the lake?????


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.I'll be there early to be ready for the entire fammm


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good night fammm


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Do we have enough canopy or should i bring one also


----------



## dreamer1

See ya tomorrow fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Have fun


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning fammmm


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

About to get up n get ready to leave at 7


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

About to leave in 15min


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Wake up nenassss


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Have fun im stuck here


----------



## dreamer1

On r way


----------



## Lolophill13

Have fun fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

X2


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> Have fun fam


U guys coming down??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Who there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

116° in da shade.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

the heat wave continues.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Had a good time with the familia.....we growing big....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Fun day at the lake today just got home


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

View attachment 545146


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## Lolophill13

QVO


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO PRESENT THE NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY. WE NOW HAVE A GREAT GROUP OF FAMILIES IN THE HIGH DESERT REPRESENTING US AS THE NEWEST CHAPTER IN THE HIGH DESERT!!!!! LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT CHAPTER!!!!! TO THE TOP.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


You know it!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have. A gn!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 459388
> View attachment 459389
> View attachment 459390


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Vegas is near lets start rolling that lucky #7


mr.widow-maker said:


> PURPLE DICE ROLLIN SOON
> View attachment 459797


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SCHOOLS BACK SO KEEP FOCUSED


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Looking good kid's keep up the good work and THE GRADES TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


[email protected] said:


> View attachment 459773
> BASED OUT OF MORENO VALLEY,CA.. LATINS FINEST IE BC. IF U HAVE ANY Q'S HIT US YUP IN A PM OR POST ON OUR WALL. WE WOULD BE GLAD TO ANSWER THEM! TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BROADCASTED ON INTERNET TV. TTT FOR FELICIA FROM 99.1 kggi


chale63 said:


> LATINS FINEST BC AND CC SHOUTED OUT IN THIS BRODCAST.[video]http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/21436722[/video]


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night family see everone soon now let's get ready for Vegas TTT bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night family see everone soon now let's get ready for Vegas TTT bc


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO PRESENT THE NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY. WE NOW HAVE A GREAT GROUP OF FAMILIES IN THE HIGH DESERT REPRESENTING US AS THE NEWEST CHAPTER IN THE HIGH DESERT!!!!! LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT CHAPTER!!!!! TO THE TOP.


Welcome to the family.......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning carnales. Hope you guys have a good day today!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning get those bikes done see everone in vegas TTT bc


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*COUPLE WEEKS TILL VEGAS!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WHATS UP LOKOS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dreamer1

Wts up lokaaa


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *COUPLE WEEKS TILL VEGAS!!!*


Yup!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF THE LAKE DAY YESTERDAY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up homies? I got this sunday off thinking of taking out the low low bike n going to cruise down around at the beach n just chill, whos game whos down to roll n just go out n chill n represent?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM PLAYER GET DOWN


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker
dreamer1+
Latin Luxury+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)*

*mr.widow-maker*
*EL Presumido+*
*JUSTDEEZ*
*Latin Luxury+*


mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)






mr.widow-maker said:


> mr.widow-maker
> dreamer1+
> Latin Luxury+


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up fellahhhhs



mr.widow-maker said:


> *There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)*
> 
> *mr.widow-maker*
> *EL Presumido+*
> *JUSTDEEZ*
> *Latin Luxury+*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

K onda jose how's the family and the new baby girl see you guys soon


----------



## dreamer1

Working like a Mexican cabrones


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:420: BUMP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Almost got followed by 7 fools on the way home from work riding the lowlow bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*have a great day out there! stay koo n out of the heat. ALREADY 80* DEGREES OVER HERE AT 7AM*


----------



## dreamer1

Morning.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up gent zzz.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. For the family.


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vole profe.....make the feria


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST CRUIZING AT HUNNINGTON BEACH,CA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*CRUIZING THE BEACH!! 



*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LINE UP . 



*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

You know how we do it turning heads wherever we go....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST_


TEAM HI POWER said:


> You know how we do it turning heads wherever we go....


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*wakin up the RANFLA







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

_*TTT. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST*_


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT*


----------



## dreamer1

Nice pics.....like 10 of widow n dreamer bike 1-2....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

2weeks till vegas fam


----------



## dreamer1

G-morning mis cabrones


----------



## ElProfeJose

Are we ready for Vegas????


----------



## dreamer1

Simon.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Almost!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

We need ti start making plans for vegas......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

i found them on the website homie.


dreamer1 said:


> Nice pics.....like 10 of widow n dreamer bike 1-2....


----------



## dreamer1

Bum


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


dreamer1 said:


> Bum


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

On my wy to work.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Imma ask my parents and then will set a date. If i have the party youll be required to wear a costume if h dont wear costume will be charged $5 bucks that will go back into club funds.


----------



## Ladybug32

B-Y-O-B


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM IT LOL I GOT A GOOD ASS COSTUME THEN. CREASED UP DICKIES N MY BUTTON UP SHIRT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Imma ask my parents and then will set a date. If i have the party youll be required to wear a costume if h dont wear costume will be charged $5 bucks that will go back into club funds.


----------



## Ladybug32

Cheap ass costume


----------



## dreamer1

Joey's cheating....cuz he was born with hes costume.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS HOW I GET DOWN


Ladybug32 said:


> Cheap ass costume


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Damn i still dont have any display boundary poles for vegas crap i dont know what imma do...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERES A LIL OLDIE FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL MORNING


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Joey's cheating....cuz he was born with hes costume.....


Lol. That's funny shit.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> HERES A LIL OLDIE FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL MORNING


TTT. Keep up the positive posts player!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hey where are all the high desert peeeeeps?????? Chime in family!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Good morning cabrones


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning mijas  TTT BC


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Probably going to knotts scary farm the 27th, whos down to roll? Lets all roll it will be fun to go in a big group..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Tic toc tic toc. KABOOOOOM 


ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Keep up the positive posts player!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Tic toc tic toc. KABOOOOOM


What's up player!!!


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Probably going to knotts scary farm the 27th, whos down to roll? Lets all roll it will be fun to go in a big group..


Yup....im thinking of buying tickets but i was thinking the 31 st bro....will see....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT HOME


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up player!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump wht up ziek were is that # and the name of that kid? Pm me


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

pm sent


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump wht up ziek were is that # and the name of that kid? Pm me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

were everyone at?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ttt*


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to work....


----------



## Ladybug32

dreamer1 said:


> Joey's cheating....cuz he was born with hes costume.....


Joey has his county jump suit from last year


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ladybug32 said:


> Joey has his county jump suit from last year


Is it real? Cus i have the real deal player amd its old skool


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam see everyone on Sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*BUMP*


----------



## dreamer1

Morning family......


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## Lolophill13

_I have my state blues!!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Morning fam bam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I MADE 4 POLES OUT OF WOOD FOR CORNER S FOR ANYBIKE. $10 BUCKS HMU 
2FT TALL WTH A 7X7 BASE READY TO PAINT OR UPHOLISTERING


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up seen Nelson grades good job i know progress reports are out so please start txing me them all ie members thanks lets keep those grades up bc


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up seen Nelson grades good job i know progress reports are out so please start txing me them all ie members thanks lets keep those grades up bc


hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Haha


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning have a great day !!!! Be safe and don't forget to represent.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up seen Nelson grades good job i know progress reports are out so please start txing me them all ie members thanks lets keep those grades up bc


THE MOMENT OF TRUE!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up.......morning fam


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up seen Nelson grades good job i know progress reports are out so please start txing me them all ie members thanks lets keep those grades up bc


MY TEACHERS DON'T LIKE MEhno:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> MY TEACHERS DON'T LIKE MEhno:


Cause u been there since like 92 fuuuuu. Pinche Chavelo.


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEACHERS PET


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What time is roll in tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

7 to 9. Show 10 to 3


----------



## dreamer1

Sorry for asking but the girls r asking will ther b trophys


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok coo ill be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Will be awards. Plaques to be specific. But as catagorys idk prob not jus bikes over all n cars over all. Trying to raise money for the kids thats y. Come on down carlos.its going to be a blast


dreamer1 said:


> Sorry for asking but the girls r asking will ther b trophys


----------



## Lolophill13

TAPOUT WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## Lolophill13

TOMORROWS SHOW IS TO SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Well said TTT see who can make it tomorrow


----------



## dreamer1

Im staying home trying to save all money i can for vegas....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT SEE U GUYS TOMARROW, HIGH DESERT,INLAND EMPIRE N ORANGE COUNTY. THAT I KOW SO FAR


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST.


Lolophill13 said:


> TAPOUT WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Are we meeting up somewhere or just meeting there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Go there. Idk how many comein so me u tapout, maybe angles, high desert a few so idk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont forget the cars


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

There aint no one here at all


----------



## Lolophill13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> There aint no one here at all


We on are way


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lolophill13 said:


> We on are way


Ok cause its just me n the guy from la


----------



## dreamer1

Goid luvk out ther .......morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

Goodmorning players


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST LOS ANGELES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE,OC,HD,LA.SGV


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pics fammmmmm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT CHAPTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT CHAPTER


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:_ WHAT TO THANK MR. GRIZZLY FOR THE GOOD SHOW:bowrofl:_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:_ WHAT TO THANK MR. GRIZZLY FOR THE GOOD SHOW:bowrofl:_


----------



## ElProfeJose

What the fuck did grizzzzly do????


----------



## dreamer1

X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

some funny ass stuff that wasent caught on camra.LMFAO


ElProfeJose said:


> What the fuck did grizzzzly do????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FIXED


Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:_ WANT TO THANK MR. GRIZZLY FOR THE GOOD SHOW:bowrofl:_


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

good morning all. have a great day n be safe out there.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> good morning all. have a great day n be safe out there.TTT


Good morning player. What's good in the hood!!


----------



## dreamer1

Morning......wats up fools!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

In construction class. Just built 4 poles for the care bear trike. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Display came out good.TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump to the tizzzzzzzop!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> In construction class. Just built 4 poles for the care bear trike. TTT


Hey u think u can get me another 2 to 4 poles for my sons bike?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TO
THE
TOP!


----------



## RO84CAPRICE




----------



## mr.widow-maker

looks like something that we need to hit. JUS A HOP SKIP N A JUMP TO THE OC


RO84CAPRICE said:


> View attachment 548733


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP JUAN


Juan GT Reyes said:


> TO
> THE
> TOP!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:burn:


----------



## dreamer1

RO84CAPRICE said:


> View attachment 548733


Dammm i guess i wasn't the only one with this idea...its all good ..it goes to the childrens hospital.....Latins finest O*C will b ther to support....ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT UP JUAN


Vegas vegas vegas! Lol u ready!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MY FRAME DONE FOR NOW, GOT TO TAKE THE TIME TO GO GET IT. LETS JUS SAY I WILL BE ASSEMBLING MY BIKE IN VEGAS


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Vegas vegas vegas! Lol u ready!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## dreamer1

Lazy bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Vegas vegas vegas! Lol u ready!


Not even close!!! Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!! What's up players!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> Not even close!!! Lol.


What!  lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT UP JUAN


Not much bro n u?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> What!  lol


We are waiting till the last minute. You know that's how we roll. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> We are waiting till the last minute. You know that's how we roll. Lol.


Ahahaha why till tje end bro tjen ur gonna end up rushing!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ahahaha why till tje end bro tjen ur gonna end up rushing!


I know. But for some reason that shit always happens. Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_THATS HOW WE GET DOWN PLAYER!!! LOL BUT NOT ALL ARE LIKE THAT THOUGH_


ElProfeJose said:


> I know. But for some reason that shit always happens. Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*THE BOX TRAILER IS READY. PLEASE FIND TIME TO BRING UR BIKE SO I CAN PACK IT UP FOR VEGAS. TTT







*


----------



## dreamer1

Shit happens


----------



## dreamer1

We should have a meeting just to see how n where we gonna do this


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> *THE BOX TRAILER IS READY. PLEASE FIND TIME TO BRING UR BIKE SO I CAN PACK IT UP FOR VEGAS. TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should take my bike nd the homies in ther...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOTHING FREE IN THIS ECONOMY


Socal#13 said:


> You should take my bike nd the homies in ther...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRING THE BIKE TO MY HOUSE


dreamer1 said:


> We should have a meeting just to see how n where we gonna do this


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOTHING FREE IN THIS ECONOMY


How much would charge me..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOW MANY BIKES HOMIE


Socal#13 said:


> How much would charge me..


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOTHING FREE IN THIS ECONOMY


Fucken miklo!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT?


dreamer1 said:


> Fucken miklo!!!!!!!


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> HOW MANY BIKES HOMIE


2 my bike nd tudys


----------



## dreamer1

Give socal the latins finest discount


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Give socal the latins finest discount


Yeah give me the discount


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *THE BOX TRAILER IS READY. PLEASE FIND TIME TO BRING UR BIKE SO I CAN PACK IT UP FOR VEGAS. TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you fucken guys gonna sleep in that mother fucker too???? Wow. That shit is huge!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Give socal the latins finest discount


Hook his ass up miklowwwwww


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NAW WE GOT SOMETHING BETTER BRO


ElProfeJose said:


> Are you fucken guys gonna sleep in that mother fucker too???? Wow. That shit is huge!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *THE BOX TRAILER IS READY. PLEASE FIND TIME TO BRING UR BIKE SO I CAN PACK IT UP FOR VEGAS. TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you take my car too player!?????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT TRIP PLAYER


ElProfeJose said:


> Hook his ass up miklowwwwww


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BIKES ONLY HOMIE. THERE OIL FREE


ElProfeJose said:


> Can you take my car too player!?????


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> I know. But for some reason that shit always happens. Lol


Hahah same here bro! Lol 
Anyway u guys taking cars?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2 CARS


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thats cool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WE WOULD HAVE HAD MORE ENTRIES TO TAKE BUT AT LAST MIN FEW HAD STUFF COME UP. BUT ALL OR FEW WE R GOING


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats cool


----------



## EL Presumido

*BUMP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


EL Presumido said:


> *BUMP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to make the green$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> WE WOULD HAVE HAD MORE ENTRIES TO TAKE BUT AT LAST MIN FEW HAD STUFF COME UP. BUT ALL OR FEW WE R GOING


Its cool bro theres always next year!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:yes:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its cool bro theres always next year!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VEGAS.TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> BIKES ONLY HOMIE. THERE OIL FREE


Like that huh


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahah same here bro! Lol
> Anyway u guys taking cars?


Not sure yet player


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its cool bro theres always next year!


Tell him player. This vato thinks its do or die. Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:rofl:


ElProfeJose said:


> Like that huh


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IF U WANT TO ORDER A PLAQUE, NOW THE TIME TO DO IT. SPECIAL SALE AT VEGAS FOR $45 BUCKS CHROME


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> IF U WANT TO ORDER A PLAQUE, NOW THE TIME TO DO IT. SPECIAL SALE AT VEGAS FOR $45 BUCKS CHROME


It's a two year turn around??????? Cus we get a week turn around


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP KUNG FOO


Mr. Grizzly said:


> It's a two year turn around??????? Cus we get a week turn around


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

I want my plaque engraved fool......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

go order it then.


dreamer1 said:


> I want my plaque engraved fool......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> go order it then.


Sell me yours miklo.......dont b a #$¥*€£^<%_>~[{+=}]\|`£¥%$#¥*[<{¥}<{^{¥}<[<=¥}*]€]€}$}#|<]>{<=%}>[$=$|#}[<}<


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning BC get ready for vages


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> It's a two year turn around??????? Cus we get a week turn around


Lol. 2 year.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Sell me yours miklo.......dont b a #$¥*€£^<%_>~[{+=}]\|`£¥%$#¥*[<{¥}<{^{¥}<[<=¥}*]€]€}$}#|<]>{<=%}>[$=$|#}[<}<


He can't wait 2 years player.


----------



## dreamer1

Thats right miklo......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Running some errands!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

We ready for vegas?


----------



## dreamer1

We ready..........


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Angel 4 life almost ready for Vegas


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*GOT MY FRAME BACK TODAY, NOT IN THE GREATEST MOOD FOR HIS WORK N TO HAVE BUMPED ME UP ON A EXTRA $150 BUCKS FOR CHICKEN SHIT. anybody have some sanding paper?*


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> *GOT MY FRAME BACK TODAY, NOT IN THE GREATEST MOOD FOR HIS WORK N TO HAVE BUMPED ME UP ON A EXTRA $150 BUCKS FOR CHICKEN SHIT. anybody have some sanding paper?*


I have a sledge hammer,chisel,or better yet we can run it over with the escalade foo......i won't charge u foo cuz ur the homie......lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*IF U CAN HAVE A COLD 40 SITTING THERE IN ICE IM DOWN*


dreamer1 said:


> I have a sledge hammer,chisel,or better yet we can run it over with the escalade foo......i won't charge u foo cuz ur the homie......lol


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> *GOT MY FRAME BACK TODAY, NOT IN THE GREATEST MOOD FOR HIS WORK N TO HAVE BUMPED ME UP ON A EXTRA $150 BUCKS FOR CHICKEN SHIT. anybody have some sanding paper?*


SO THAT MEEN IT'S NOT GUNNA BE IN VEGAS...??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL BE THERE, U GUNNA HAVE A AIR SETUP FOR ME?


oneofakind said:


> SO THAT MEEN IT'S NOT GUNNA BE IN VEGAS...??


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> ILL BE THERE, U GUNNA HAVE A AIR SETUP FOR ME?


MAYBE..???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:x: MAKE IT HAPPEN BRO


oneofakind said:


> MAYBE..???


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> :x: MAKE IT HAPPEN BRO


Money makes the world go round and makes things happen..


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good night.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

no prob


oneofakind said:


> Money makes the world go round and makes things happen..


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## dreamer1

Guess we need all ezups if we gonna b outside!!!!!!!! We gonna b sweating like bitches....for sure.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Im outside too


----------



## mr.widow-maker

looks like u better invest in 1.lol


dreamer1 said:


> Guess we need all ezups if we gonna b outside!!!!!!!! We gonna b sweating like bitches....for sure.....


----------



## dreamer1

Well to bad for u fool cuz ur pimp its inside......bitches!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> looks like u better invest in 1.lol


Yup i need to talk to my vice-president cuz he said he was gonna buy 1 asap.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hey everyone should take the Ez ups to MIKLOW so he can stuff them in the trailer


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Imma bring my ez up from my parents so will have one dont trip


----------



## dreamer1

Thabks bro.n sorry for my comment.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Imma bring my ez up from my parents so will have one dont trip


Simon player. Bring that shit down!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Got some more wood poles for my son display border for the mean time


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT LATINS FINEST FAMILIA! WILL SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS NEXT WEEKEND!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT LATINS FINEST FAMILIA! WILL SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS NEXT WEEKEND!


see you there. Be safe on your way up there homie


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Mr. Grizzly said:


> see you there. Be safe on your way up there homie


Gracias bro
U guys to be safe!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up juan......see ya ther bro....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up juan......see ya ther bro....


Q-vo dreamer!and just here bro getting home apenas que tal tu bro wats up with u?


----------



## dreamer1

Taking my girls out to eat bro...n working n getting ready for vegas...can't wait


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Team hi power, lil g n miss lady pink, ese menace traffici carshow last year https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQGl379hoaA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Taking my girls out to eat bro...n working n getting ready for vegas...can't wait


Thats kool...were u gonngo eat? And eatodo..u excited


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

$70.00 BUCKS GET AT ME


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> $70.00 BUCKS GET AT ME
> View attachment 549979


Is it a 2 Chanel?


----------



## dreamer1

Lunch break....bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Buenos Dias. What's upppers


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up profe.....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up mijas you guys ready for vegas?


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up profe.....


Chillin gonna get ready for work.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wht up mijas you guys ready for vegas?


I'm waiting with balls on!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a great day fammmmm


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Is it a 2 Chanel?


4 channel


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm waiting with balls on!!!


I. Hope you have balls cus thin you would be in trouble
lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

next month Im looking to have a carwash/toydrive before the holidays to give back to children n their family that are in hard times. If u would like to help out or show support in anyway get at me or even come help out at the carwash/toydrive when i set the date let me know.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Almost ready for vegas. I hope


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 550409
> TTT


Whos bike is that homie..


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> I. Hope you have balls cus thin you would be in trouble
> lol


Funny guy!!! Mr funny guy.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Whos bike is that homie..


That's the original window maker....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> next month Im looking to have a carwash/toydrive before the holidays to give back to children n their family that are in hard times. If u would like to help out or show support in anyway get at me or even come help out at the carwash/toydrive when i set the date let me know.


That's a great idea player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mine g.lol


Socal#13 said:


> Whos bike is that homie..


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. How's every one this weekend???


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Mine g.lol


Wat the new one..hah


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Working off at 930 then headed to riverside


----------



## dreamer1

Looks like dreamer n the dreamgirls will be indoors.......wts up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ill sell u it.lol


Socal#13 said:


> Wat the new one..hah


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up


----------



## Socal#13

Socal#13 said:


> Wat the new one..hah


How much


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Working......fuck it was my day off


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Working......fuck it was my day off


Save those chippppps player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

count that green make that green SPEND THAT GREEN .LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Fo sho fool


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> count that green make that green SPEND THAT GREEN .LOL


Count the green. Or get in between.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

that BADABING


ElProfeJose said:


> Count the green. Or get in between.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHEN U GUYS BRINGING THE BIKES DONT WAIT TILL LAST MIN. LETS GET THIS DONE ASAP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


mr.widow-maker said:


> WHEN U GUYS BRINGING THE BIKES DONT WAIT TILL LAST MIN. LETS GET THIS DONE ASAP


----------



## dreamer1

At the O*C alliance meeting.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE , HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB ROLLING, ANYBODY ELSE WANNA ROLL?*


----------



## dreamer1

Not me foo but take my bike....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Getting ready for party time !!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

imma be at the spot where we meet to go to silverwood at 4am so whoever wanna roll or follow, i wanna try to leave by 445 so imma wait til 445


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

we gotta try to get there by 12 to move in or else we gonna be there all night in line, you guys have to drive a lil slower cause u pulling a trailer so the earlier n sooner the better


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ya but we leaving when my pops leaves . We rolling there at 5.


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Tapout, angles ,allien trike, when u guys coming?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## Lolophill13

_WHAT UP_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wtf........!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wtf........!!!!!!!


Ke Wey!


----------



## dreamer1

Ke pedo profe i call u but no answer foo....my # disco for couple days till we get back from vegas bro......how u been player.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

INSTALING HYDROS ON MY PEDAL CAR.LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Fucken miklo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5: _NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST. LOL_


dreamer1 said:


> Fucken miklo


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer says what u guys think on how this looks vynl


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I like that shit bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Vegas bound in 3 days


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up? Where u guys at today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Working foo


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Ke pedo profe i call u but no answer foo....my # disco for couple days till we get back from vegas bro......how u been player.....


Chilling carnal.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer says what u guys think on how this looks vynl
> View attachment 551471


I like it. Just needs the old font


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT were we belong LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ttt


Mimisssss time


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Mimisssss time


Yup just getting off work


----------



## Lolophill13

On break bump


----------



## dreamer1

Lonche


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING ALL. 3 MORE WORK DAYS THEN 4 FULL FUN DAYS IN VEGAS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*new look on its way







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

tapout


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW LOOK COMING SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOING DOWN UNDER FOR SOME UPGRADES


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

2013 COMING OUT SICK


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

CREAPING OUT WITH A NEW LOOK!!hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW LOOK FOR 2013


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW AND IMPROVED FOR THE 2013


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB. FROM THE INLAND EMPIRE TO ORANGE COUNTY DOWN TO S.G.V ACROSS TO LOS ANGELES BACK UP TO THE HIGH DESERT. KEEP UP THE SUCESSFUL WORK.!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB. FROM THE INLAND EMPIRE TO ORANGE COUNTY DOWN TO S.G.V ACROSS TO LOS ANGELES BACK UP TO THE HIGH DESERT. KEEP UP THE SUCESSFUL WORK.!!!!!


Bump to that!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning felllasajhhhssss what's good in the neighborhood


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up my ninjas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


ElProfeJose said:


> Bump to that!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP


Don't be a fool. Stay in school


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer i got an ok for a spot for carwash/toydrive what date do we want nov 17 or 18th?


----------



## dreamer1

Saturday bro when can we check the place out...wheres it at carnal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Saturday bro when can we check the place out...wheres it at carnal


We can check it out whenever i talked with the owner n he said its cool westcoast burgers anaheim


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who makes flyers gonna need flyers soon.


----------



## dreamer1

Thats where de aquellas cc host their cruise nites .....ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Thats where de aquellas cc host their cruise nites .....ttt


Yea i think so


----------



## ElProfeJose

Órale. Cabrones!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy a good food.. All toys will be donated


----------



## Socal#13

A big gracias to zeik for giveing ViejitoS i.e b.c a big help for vegas..
LF to the top
ViejitoS in the house


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> A big gracias to zeik for giveing ViejitoS i.e b.c a big help for vegas..
> LF to the top
> ViejitoS in the house


LOWRIDER BIKE AND PART SALE. WHAT EVER IN THE POCKET TAKES THE BIKES OR CUSTOM PARTS . HIT ME UP IF WANTED.LOL


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PART SALE. WHAT EVER IN THE POCKET TAKES THE BIKES OR CUSTOM PARTS . HIT ME UP IF WANTED.LOL


 kick it...


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PART SALE. WHAT EVER IN THE POCKET TAKES THE BIKES OR CUSTOM PARTS . HIT ME UP IF WANTED.LOL


Lol. Your a fool player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy a good food.. All toys will be donated


Flyer coming soon players!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up good night


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Flyer coming soon players!!!


Thanks elprofe


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> kick it...


----------



## Latin Luxury

Was up LF BC. Can't wait to see that angle bike in Vega.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latin Luxury said:


> Was up LF BC. Can't wait to see that angle bike in Vega.


TTT WAZ UP BRO


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. To all my pimps!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

X2


Latin Luxury said:


> Was up LF BC. Can't wait to see that angle bike in Vega.


----------



## dreamer1

Morning Mexicans


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VEGAS BOUND FRIDAY AT 3AM


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up family have a good day the rain on it's way


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CLEAR SKIES OVER HERE


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wht up family have a good day the rain on it's way


I think grizzly its on crack


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> I think grizzly its on crack


Ur crack


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

this v.p. of latins finest bc putting in work to spread the word n make it a good turn out good donation of toys so be sure to come out n donate a toy n get ur car washed..


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMAO


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 552515


Wat the fuck foo..hahahahaha


----------



## dreamer1

Fucken miklo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Wat the fuck foo..hahahahaha


THATS HOW WE GET DOWN


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up staying on top LF BC now thats whats up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What up staying on top LF BC now thats whats up


You know this v.p. be putting in work....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

[ATTACLATINS FINEST N VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB READY. 2 MORE BIKES THEN WERE OFF TO VEGAS!H=CONFIG]552599[/ATTACH]


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up on my way to work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAITIN ON LAST MIN STUFF, HOPEFULLY IT ARRIVES TOMARROW IN THE MAIL, N I HOPE I GET MY ROTATOR BACK TO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

May haft to have my NEIBOHER get my parts n jump in his airplain n fly down to vegas airport n put my bike together down there. WIDOW MAKER DEBUTING 1 WAY OR ANOTHER. ALL OR NUTHING


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SUCKS TO BE UNDER PRESSURE. O WELL IT WILL PAY OFF IN THE LONG RUN


----------



## dreamer1

U suck


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> U suck


How you know?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fallas


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> How you know?


Miklo cn suck nuts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U can suck a good long 1 foos


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 552598
> [ATTACLATINS FINEST N VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB READY. 2 MORE BIKES THEN WERE OFF TO VEGAS!H=CONFIG]552599[/ATTACH]


Player. As long as you don't fucken try to sell them at the swap meet for some quick loot. I guess it's all good.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

1 more day n then vegas here we come


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MONEY MONEY MONEY $


ElProfeJose said:


> Player. As long as you don't fucken try to sell them at the swap meet for some quick loot. I guess it's all good.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> SUCKS TO BE UNDER PRESSURE. O WELL IT WILL PAY OFF IN THE LONG RUN


X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Juan GT Reyes said:


> X2


SEE YA THIS WEEKEND. N BRING UR ''A" GAME! TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> SEE YA THIS WEEKEND. N BRING UR ''A" GAME! TTT


See u then and u bring ur "A" game as well


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning neeeeeeenaaaaaas


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam bam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> See u then and u bring ur "A" game as well


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anyone have extra chain or rope i can barrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam who is leaving tonight?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were everybody at??????????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Are u bringing ur bike or what richard? I cant be waiting . YES OR NO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

In riverside at my parents leaving for vegas in the morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ill txt u joey in the am before we leave our house


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ill txt u joey in the am before we leave our house


Ok sounds good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL BIKES ARE READY, TTT HEADED OUT IN 6HRS TO THE SUPERSHOW


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

About to get up n get ready to head to vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wake up sleepy heads, are u guys ready, lol were almost ready to hit the LONG ROAD


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

We ready to roll lets get this party started fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

READY TO ROLL OUT, TTT LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Jst got to vegas kung fu panda style lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN BAKER,CA


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players.


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Jst got to vegas kung fu panda style lol


So you broke one on the way


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KUNGFO PANDA STRIKED US! GOTTA GET THIS FIXED ASAP!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Leaving in a coulpe


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Checking in the hotel


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump. We are still here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEADED TO COUNTS KUSTOMS IN VEGAS TO REPAIR OUR DAMAGED BIKE!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Vegas baby. Vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER IS GETTING WAXED UP N DOLLED UP. TIME FOR A LIL MAKEUP N BUST OUT! LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## ElProfeJose

Where the fuck is everyone???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Swangin the stripp player


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dinner was good, TIME TO HIT THE STRIP PLAYERZ


----------



## Socal#13

You guys still need the habfle bsrs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> You guys still need the habfle bsrs


where u at?


----------



## Socal#13

God knows wer homie wer like an hr away foo we stop to make club tshirts so we running late..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam foo u guys taking ur sweet time


----------



## dreamer1

At Vegas baby.....


----------



## dreamer1

Always late


----------



## Socal#13

Kivk it foos ..its are first time pluss we dont have a pres that rushes us like miklow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WTF, LOL u better remember who has ur bikes! I do n im 20 min away from the strip so watch out


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD NIGHT PLAYBOYZ, ITS MIMIZ TIME. I CANT HAVE NO FUN. SO SPEND IT WISLY WTHOUT ME


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> WTF, LOL u better remember who has ur bikes! I do n im 20 min away from the strip so watch out


Kick it foo am jokeing homie...


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dinner was good, TIME TO HIT THE STRIP PLAYERZ


He might hit you back foooo


----------



## Socal#13

Wen you vuys setting up..


----------



## furby714

Goodluck to all the latin finest homies


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Wen you vuys setting up..


Tomorrow


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Tomorrow


Wat time hit us up so we can go with you..


----------



## ElProfeJose

furby714 said:


> Goodluck to all the latin finest homies


Thanks player


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WERE ROLLING IN AROUND 10 OR SO


Socal#13 said:


> Wen you vuys setting up..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I GOT A LIL FRIEND, HIS NAME IS "WATCHA"


ElProfeJose said:


> He might hit you back foooo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CAN ANYBODY SEE THE STRATUSPHERE?. I CAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 553376
> CAN ANYBODY SEE THE STRATUSPHERE?. I CAN


Puff puff pass. !!!!!


----------



## DUKES IE

TO THE LITTLE HOIMES FROM LATIN FINEST, AND VIEJITOS IE . SHOW THEM IN VEGAS HOW THE IE DOES IT . SO GOOD LUCK HAVE A GOOD TIME AND A SAFE TRIP BACK . POST SOME PICS UP ASAP :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

DUKES IE said:


> TO THE LITTLE HOIMES FROM LATIN FINEST, AND VIEJITOS IE . SHOW THEM IN VEGAS HOW THE IE DOES IT . SO GOOD LUCK HAVE A GOOD TIME AND A SAFE TRIP BACK . POST SOME PICS UP ASAP :thumbsup:


Got it player. You know it.


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

Ways up ......


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Ways up ......


Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANGLES BIKE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP JOSE, WILL DO. HEY TXT ME BRO GOTTA NEW PHONE N LOST ALL CONTACTS.


DUKES IE said:


> TO THE LITTLE HOIMES FROM LATIN FINEST, AND VIEJITOS IE . SHOW THEM IN VEGAS HOW THE IE DOES IT . SO GOOD LUCK HAVE A GOOD TIME AND A SAFE TRIP BACK . POST SOME PICS UP ASAP :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AREA 51


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 LF BC U GUYS R LOOKING GOOD OUT HERE. IN VEGA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AZTEC DREAMZ


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 LF BC U GUYS R LOOKING GOOD OUT HERE. IN VEGA


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOWMAKER


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB DOING BIGG THANGS FOR THE 2013 YEAR!!!


----------



## MR.559

clean line up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MR.559 said:


> clean line up


THANKS BIG DOG!


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 553550


BIKE CAME OUT NICE HOMIE GREAT JOB...


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

oneofakind said:


> BIKE CAME OUT NICE HOMIE GREAT JOB...


THANKS FER THE AIR KIT, MORE BIZZ TO COME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 553550


That's bike okay. Lol I'm jk bikes looks GOOD I like it good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 LF BC U GUYS R LOOKING GOOD OUT HERE. IN VEGA


Thanks big dog


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's bike okay. Lol I'm jk bikes looks GOOD I like it good luck tomorrow.


LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MOBBING LAS VEGAS BLVD WTH THE LATINS FINEST FAM


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Looking good having a blast!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Thank all you guys for the bumps. And the compliments.


----------



## Wiick3d951

Good Luck homies not going to make it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What happen g. Did u get a spot


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ABOUT TO ROLL TO THE SUPERSHOW


----------



## Wiick3d951

mr.widow-maker said:


> What happen g. Did u get a spot


Naw these foos took off n I'm pretty sure they didn't even get me a regeneration form..... n I'm not tryna pay 80 for those dam bracelets


----------



## ElProfeJose

Wiick3d951 said:


> Good Luck homies not going to make it.


Thanks player. Maybe next year you will be abler to make it. I'll be posting pics on our cc page and on the super show page.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornig mijahhhhhhs. SHOWTIME!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Let's go.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

My dreamgirls r happy time to celebrate ...going to walk down the strip


----------



## Lil Spanks

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 553550


Dont know bout them fades on the bike


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> My dreamgirls r happy time to celebrate ...going to walk down the strip


Congrats


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lil Spanks said:


> Dont know bout them fades on the bike


:dunno: wasent what I asked for so idk bro


----------



## DRUID

dreamer1 said:


> My dreamgirls r happy time to celebrate ...going to walk down the strip


Congratulations!


----------



## ElProfeJose

DRUID said:


> Congratulations!


Yup!!!! Dreamer celebrated the night before too.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM GOING GOING BACK TO BACK TO CALI CALI


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> My dreamgirls r happy time to celebrate ...going to walk down the strip


Congrats homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

MEET UP WTH UNIQUES OC IN THE DESERT ROLLING HOME


----------



## Lolophill13

:h5:


----------



## Socal#13

On be half of my club nd my self i would like to thank the hole latins finest family for helping viejitos i.e get our bike out to vegas thank you


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THATS WHAT WERE HERE FOR BRO, TO HELP OUT WHEN WE CAN, IN ANY SURCOMSTANCES POSSIBLE, WERE IN BARSTOW, ALMOST BACK HOME


Socal#13 said:


> On be half of my club nd my self i would like to thank the hole latins finest family for helping viejitos i.e get our bike out to vegas thank you


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 554236


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Still at the RIO tell they kick us out


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Still at the RIO tell they kick us out


JUST DONT DO A KUFU PANDA


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Got my phone fixed but lost some of my numbers so if u have my number text me your number n who it is please.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 554160


NOTHING BUT THE FINEST!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all....back to reality.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

At skool tired as a mutha f******!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good bc bikes looking sick now lets start focusing on the rest of the bc club keep up those grades TTT for all chapter


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MARCH 31 IS THE DEADLINE TO GET THOSE BIKES LOOKING GOOD. UNIQUES IE IS HAVING THERE BIKE N PEDAL CAR SHOW N WE NEEDA LOOK SICK N ROLL DEEP TO THAT, ALL CHAPTERS ALL ENTRIES .TTT LETS DO THIS THANG IN THE FINEST WAY AS POSSIBLE


----------



## Wiick3d951

mr.widow-maker said:


> At skool tired as a mutha f******!


Yup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wiick3d951 said:


> Yup


what up g. Ur bike was ok for the way back home. Lemme kow when yu wanna come get it


----------



## Ladybug32

Joeys phone off so text my if anything until he gets it back on...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up stranger


----------



## dreamer1

DRUID said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks bro...see ya soon


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats homie


Thanks carnal......congrats to u too...


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> Congrats


Grasias phill.......u miss a good show bro.....


----------



## dreamer1

We back still wit a lil fever but fuck it I had fun wit all my carnales....next yr let's plan to make it better.....


----------



## dreamer1

Big grasias to miklo for taking he's time in taking my trike to Vegas even though we had the lil incident u still came thru .......thanks


----------



## Wiick3d951

Thanks a lot widow hella appreciate for taking my bike out there


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


>


I see u fools were clowning at dreamer when he got pull over.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*N U STILL WON 2ND. TTMFT *


dreamer1 said:


> Big grasias to miklo for taking he's time in taking my trike to Vegas even though we had the lil incident u still came thru .......thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LOL WE WERE *


dreamer1 said:


> I see u fools were clowning at dreamer when he got pull over.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*NO PROB HOMIE, THATS WHAT IM HERE FOR, TO HELP OUT IN ANY WAY I CAN. TTT*


Wiick3d951 said:


> Thanks a lot widow hella appreciate for taking my bike out there


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN








*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW-MAKER GOING 6FT UNDER!! SEE YA SOON WTH A NEWER LOOK


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LF DOING BIG THINGS FOR 2013


----------



## Socal#13

Wat cracking grizzly. 
Wats next to the angles bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> LF DOING BIG THINGS FOR 2013


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> Grasias phill.......u miss a good show bro.....


When u got pulled over


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

whatup Widow Maker... rumor is you bought the green bike from krazy kutting... is that true ?????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:naughty:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> whatup Widow Maker... rumor is you bought the green bike from krazy kutting... is that true ?????


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> :naughty:


 cool, now i dont have to punch said rumor starter in the gut....:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:nicoderm: MAYBE IN THE LONG RUN IT MAY HAPPEN :dunno:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> cool, now i dont have to punch said rumor starter in the gut....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Socal#13 said:


> Wat cracking grizzly.
> Wats next to the angles bike


What up dog some custom parts dog and a new displa 
And you bro??? Put that chicken head on your bike loco what was her name lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam bam


----------



## Socal#13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What up dog some custom parts dog and a new displa
> And you bro??? Put that chicken head on your bike loco what was her name lol


Orale ..nah homie chales not after wat grumps nd ladybug wer telling me..i got something new for my bike..


----------



## dreamer1

Nice pic miklo....thanks big dogg


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up fellas. I wanted to pay big respect to zeeklow and snatcher for taking everyone's biklas and displays to Vegas. That big ass trailer and big ass truck did the job!!!!!! THANKS GUYS THAT'S WHAT A FAMILY IS ALL ABOUT. HELPING EACH OTHER OUT WHEN IN NEED!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Big grasias to miklo for taking he's time in taking my trike to Vegas even though we had the lil incident u still came thru .......thanks


Yup!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up fellas. I wanted to pay big respect to zeeklow and snatcher for taking everyone's biklas and displays to Vegas. That big ass trailer and big ass truck did the job!!!!!! THANKS GUYS THAT'S WHAT A FAMILY IS ALL ABOUT. HELPING EACH OTHER OUT WHEN IN NEED!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow it


dreamer1 said:


> Nice pic miklo....thanks big dogg


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up. Players


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam TTMFT LF BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THINKING ON TWISTING THE HELL OUTTA MY BIKE? :dunno: maybe will see


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LF COMING OUT SICK


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## Socal#13

Its miklos baby...


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up familia.....any good news


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up familia.....any good news


Ya miklo and socal going to the Murry show to find out whose the baby's daddy lol


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya miklo and socal going to the Murry show to find out whose the baby's daddy lol


 take the test miklo.....


----------



## Socal#13

I aint going no were homie miklo knows was up between her nd him


----------



## dreamer1

Lol.......fucken miklo


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, TTT 
also if u got a bike at my pad hmu lets not wait on getting them*


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya miklo and socal going to the Murry show to find out whose the baby's daddy lol


So cal. Don't trip. You couldn't get MIKLOW prego even if he was wearing the inter lipstick one day. It's not possible. Not yet at least. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB


----------



## Socal#13

ElProfeJose said:


> So cal. Don't trip. You couldn't get MIKLOW prego even if he was wearing the inter lipstick one day. It's not possible. Not yet at least. Lol


Wer talkung about some gurl that grumps took and try to get at both of us..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HE KNOWS WHO SHE IS PLAYER . HE WAS THERE


Socal#13 said:


> Wer talkung about some gurl that grumps took and try to get at both of us..


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> HE KNOWS WHO SHE IS PLAYER . HE WAS THERE


Oh my bad well that gurl is carring the next widow make owner..hahah


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MZ SOCAL#13 SOUNDS BETTER


Socal#13 said:


> Oh my bad well that gurl is carring the next widow make owner..hahah


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> MZ SOCAL#13 SOUNDS BETTER


Fuck no foo ther apready a mr widow maker all you need is a mz widow maker


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao:


Socal#13 said:


> Fuck no foo ther apready a mr widow maker all you need is a mz widow maker


----------



## ElProfeJose

What if she is caring paternal twins. One from each one of you.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ElProfeJose said:


> What if she is caring paternal twins. One from each one of you.


Lol funny shit  it could be everybody's fron the show*
r mayby lil ROB??? ¿?


----------



## Socal#13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Lol funny shit  it could be everybody's fron the show*
> r mayby lil ROB??? ¿?


I hurd wat was going on the day with her and other vatos grumps told me..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup latins finest! U all looked good out there! keep it up!
To
The
Top!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Everytime I walked by. Socal n the girl were always together. At 1 point they were behind the wall. :roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup latins finest! U all looked good out there! keep it up!
> To
> The
> Top!


U GUYS DID TO TTT


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Everytime I walked by. Socal n the girl were always together. At 1 point they were behind the wall. :roflmao:


Haha your funny..foo she was at the hotel with no one ther but you.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Haha your funny..foo she was at the hotel with no one ther but you.


is that a proven fact, how do u know? we wete at the same room pero r u shure we were alone


----------



## Lolophill13

Socal#13 said:


> Oh my bad well that gurl is carring the next widow make owner..hahah


JERRY!! JERRY! JERRY JERRY JERRY


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> U GUYS DID TO TTT


Thanks bro!


----------



## dreamer1

Lolophill13 said:


> JERRY!! JERRY! JERRY JERRY JERRY


This is some jerry Springer shit.......lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup latins finest! U all looked good out there! keep it up!
> To
> The
> Top!


thanks bro


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> is that a proven fact, how do u know? we wete at the same room pero r u shure we were alone


Ya sleep in the same BED JERRY JERRY LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lol. !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up Juan. I saw your bike out there. Looking good carnal. Heard you were getting better soon??


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Mr. Grizzly said:


> thanks bro


Anytime! Bro!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up Juan. I saw your bike out there. Looking good carnal. Heard you were getting better soon??


Gracias bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya sleep in the same BED JERRY JERRY LOL


:shh: wtf happen to the quote. What happens in vegas stays in vegas?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> :shh: wtf happen to the quote. What happens in vegas stays in vegas?


See the thing is were not even in vegas and she want child support??????? So you tell me


----------



## Socal#13

Grumps is gonna get mad wen he sees thise shit..haha


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lol this shit is comedy!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Grumps is gonna get mad wen he sees thise shit..haha


I doubt that. He don't care I don't think.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> This is some jerry Springer shit.......lol


LOL I KNOW THIS SHIT IS COMEDY! ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!







Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya sleep in the same BED JERRY JERRY LOL


LOL YUP!!!!!!





Juan GT Reyes said:


> Gracias bro :thumbsup:


YA SAVES JUGADOR!!!!





mr.widow-maker said:


> :shh: wtf happen to the quote. What happens in vegas stays in vegas?


YOU AND SOCAl started it player ora aguntate wey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

*hey players there is some fuuu ON CRAIGS LIST in yucaipa thats selling bike parts left and right???? HE EVEN HAS FULL DONE UP BIKES LIKE SHOW QUALITY SHIT FOR CHEAP PLAYERS!!!!!!!! IM GONNA HIT HIM UP THIS WEEK END!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose

_*



WHATCHA TRUCHA!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Socal#13

Grizzly starded am just going along cus it comedy you know..its miklows cus wen i went to go get the bikes nd told him about her he got all red nd starded smileying..miklow got some in vegas


----------



## Ladybug32

Yeah and did Zek tell u guy he even got a kiss from her too


----------



## Socal#13

Hahah you see fucking miklow thays worst then stabding behind a wall..


----------



## Ladybug32

Socal#13 said:


> Grumps is gonna get mad wen he sees thise shit..haha


Na this shit funny haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno: dont remember that


Ladybug32 said:


> Yeah and did Zek tell u guy he even got a kiss from her too


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SERIO. DAM G I WONDER WHO CUZ I LIVE IN CALIMESA THATS LIKE A HOP SKIP N A JUMP . 


ElProfeJose said:


> *hey players there is some fuuu ON CRAIGS LIST in yucaipa thats selling bike parts left and right???? HE EVEN HAS FULL DONE UP BIKES LIKE SHOW QUALITY SHIT FOR CHEAP PLAYERS!!!!!!!! IM GONNA HIT HIM UP THIS WEEK END!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM FOO SEE I TOLD U! ITS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD , MAKE SHURE U CAN AFFORD HER CUZ SHE AINT CHEAP WEARING ALL THAT HOCHIE MOMMAH CLOTHS THAT U GOTTA BUY HER :thumbsup:


Socal#13 said:


> Grizzly starded am just going along cus it comedy you know..its mine cus wen i went to go get the bikes nd told him about her he started smileying. Someone got some in vegas


----------



## Ladybug32

Elprofe how's the flyer coming Joey wants to know u can text me if u have my number since joeys is off right now


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM FOO SEE I TOLD U! ITS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD , MAKE SHURE U CAN AFFORD HER CUZ SHE AINT CHEAP WEARING ALL THAT HOCHIE MOMMAH CLOTHS THAT U GOTTA BUY HER :thumbsup:


Ey foo thats not wat i typed stop changeing shit up..eyy hope you can flip money on her like you flip on your bikes..


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Grizzly starded am just going along cus it comedy you know..its miklows cus wen i went to go get the bikes nd told him about her he got all red nd starded smileying..miklow got some in vegas


Lol. Miklowwww got his own in Vergas....


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> SERIO. DAM G I WONDER WHO CUZ I LIVE IN CALIMESA THATS LIKE A HOP SKIP N A JUMP .


Cheap player. Cheap.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ladybug32 said:


> Elprofe how's the flyer coming Joey wants to know u can text me if u have my number since joeys is off right now


Still waiting. Should be done soon


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM FOO SEE I TOLD U! ITS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD , MAKE SHURE U CAN AFFORD HER CUZ SHE AINT CHEAP WEARING ALL THAT HOCHIE MOMMAH CLOTHS THAT U GOTTA BUY HER :thumbsup:


Lol. There's guys that fight for a girl. These fuuus are fighting to see who doesn't end up with her. Lol !!!!!


----------



## Ladybug32

ElProfeJose said:


> Still waiting. Should be done soon


Oh ok


----------



## dreamer1

Funny shit......jerry jerry


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Ey foo thats not wat i typed stop changeing shit up..eyy hope you can flip money on her like you flip on your bikes..


i only play with schwinns dawg. Shes a 
off brand so ill pass that used shit to ya. Watcha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. There's guys that fight for a girl. These fuuus are fighting to see who doesn't end up with her. Lol !!!!!


JOSE LUIS JOSE LUIS


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> i only play with schwinns dawg. Shes a
> off brand so ill pass that used shit to ya. Watcha


Schwinns and your self player. .........you are the master


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Schwinns and your self player. .........you are the master


how u know?


----------



## dreamer1

Buenos Dias......


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> how u know?


BATTTTTER!!!!! Puto


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ok HOLLYWOOD SWANGER :thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> BATTTTTER!!!!! Puto


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW PAGE NEW DAY. ORALE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Socal#13 said:


> Grizzly starded am just going along cus it comedy you know..its miklows cus wen i went to go get the bikes nd told him about her he got all red nd starded smileying..miklow got some in vegas


ya i did start it lol tell u this much I think everyone could of got laid lol ziek is in love he got his ear's wet tell next year


----------



## Socal#13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> ya i did start it lol tell u this much I think everyone could of got laid lol ziek is in love he got his ear's wet tell next year


Hahhahahh thise just made me laugth my as off..that was zeiks first love


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Hahhahahh thise just made me laugth my as off..that was zeiks first love


ha u wish .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOING TO THE SUPERSHOW. SEE YA LATINS FINEST IE BC REPPING IN IMPERIAL,CA. GUESS ITS A 1 MAN ARMY OUT THERE.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were looking good guys.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LA GENTE SUPERSHOW IN IMPERIAL VALLEY,CA TOMARROW. 
LATINS FINEST IE BC IN THE M*THA F*CKIN HOUSE


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Hahhahahh thise just made me laugth my as off..that was zeiks first love


What's HIS NAME


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> ya i did start it lol tell u this much I think everyone could of got laid lol ziek is in love he got his ear's wet tell next year


Funny shit!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> LA GENTE SUPERSHOW IN IMPERIAL VALLEY,CA TOMARROW.
> LATINS FINEST IE BC IN THE M*THA F*CKIN HOUSE


Handle that shit player!!!! Just handle it


----------



## ElProfeJose

Who's awake?


----------



## Lolophill13

ElProfeJose said:


> Who's awake?


ME YOUR DADDY FOOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WE IN DA HOUSE.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning little Mijas.


----------



## ElProfeJose

STARTS AT 4 pm


----------



## Ladybug32

Anyone going to veijitos cruise night tonight in riverside? Joey wants to know


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Back on full effect


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11

TTT! Goodluck at the show guys


----------



## lowdude13

Ladybug32 said:


> Anyone going to veijitos cruise night tonight in riverside? Joey wants to know


 Shirley an me r going to lo nuestos not sure if any body else is doing anything besides u, zeek an us :dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> Shirley an me r going to lo nuestos not sure if any body else is doing anything besides u, zeek an us :dunno:


Working today carnal.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> Shirley an me r going to lo nuestos not sure if any body else is doing anything besides u, zeek an us :dunno:


Oh ok I might meet u guys over there I'm in riverside


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> Shirley an me r going to lo nuestos not sure if any body else is doing anything besides u, zeek an us :dunno:


What time u headed over there


----------



## ElProfeJose

Every one have fun today. And stay warm. Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT HOME FINALY. LOTS OF NICE BIKES TODAY 
took 1ST PLACE SEMI
took 2ND PLACE FULL
NUTHING BUT THE FINEST MADE A STATEMENT N BLEWPEOPLE away :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS GOT HOME FINALY. LOTS OF NICE BIKES TODAY
> took 1ST PLACE SEMI
> took 2ND PLACE FULL
> NUTHING BUT THE FINEST MADE A STATEMENT N BLEWPEOPLE away :thumbsup:


Congrats were da pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

oneofakind said:


> Congrats were da pics


ILL POST 1ST THING TOMARROW. LEMME DOWNLOAD THEM N BLOW THEM UP BIG ON HERE.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT! Goodluck at the show guys


what up danny my boy?


----------



## Socal#13

Who took best of show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Who took best of show


LEGIONS SHOWED UP.ILL POST PICS TOMARROW.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

***** OLD 16INCH BLUE BIKE WTH THE NEON STROBE LIGHTS


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS GOT HOME FINALY. LOTS OF NICE BIKES TODAY
> took 1ST PLACE SEMI
> took 2ND PLACE FULL
> NUTHING BUT THE FINEST MADE A STATEMENT N BLEWPEOPLE away :thumbsup:


You attmited u r gay??


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> ILL POST 1ST THING TOMARROW. LEMME DOWNLOAD THEM N BLOW THEM UP BIG ON HERE.


Right on player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ur a fool.HOLLYWOOD


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ur a fool.HOLLYWOOD


I thought you were going to sleep Mija!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Fuck bro that's a long ass drive down there. And half of us can't make it back.


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> ***** OLD 16INCH BLUE BIKE WTH THE NEON STROBE LIGHTS


Damn "LADY DEATH" WAS THERE..


----------



## Lil Spanks

oneofakind said:


> Damn "LADY DEATH" WAS THERE..


Yeppp...we spent all night putting ladydeath back together and saw, it was 4 in the moring sat.....dammmmm..


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lil Spanks said:


> Yeppp...we spent all night putting ladydeath back together and saw, it was 4 in the moring sat.....dammmmm..


Post some pictures homie


----------



## oneofakind

Lil Spanks said:


> Yeppp...we spent all night putting ladydeath back together and saw, it was 4 in the moring sat.....dammmmm..


NICE WERE ARE THE PICS...??


----------



## ElProfeJose

Buenos Dias zeeeeklow. Las fotos Wey!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Fuck bro that's a long ass drive down there. And half of us can't make it back.


HAD TO GO THREW THE IMMAGRATION CHECK POINT ON THE WAY BACK


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> HAD TO GO THREW THE IMMAGRATION CHECK POINT ON THE WAY BACK


Orale.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale.


they asked for my name n I was like CARLOS


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> they asked for my name n I was like CARLOS


Lol. Did you blush too. ??? Lol.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Keep me updated on the flyer elprofe


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind

Who bought the gargoyle bike its clean..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IT TOOK ME 2 DAYS TO CLEAN IT, GOLD IS A BITCH TO CLEAN. IT RUNS WITH ME IN THE INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER. *BUT A MEMBER TOOK THE WRONG BANNER HOME SO I HAD A OC N A CAR CLUB BANNER*


oneofakind said:


> Who bought the gargoyle bike its clean..


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Keep me updated on the flyer elprofe


Simon player. Her computer was down so she said this week like Tuesday or so.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon player. Her computer was down so she said this week like Tuesday or so.


Ok sounds good


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LF TTMFT.
COMING BACK OUT WITH ANOTHER CUSTOM BIKE IN 2013


----------



## ElProfeJose

Miklowwww your bilklahhhhh looks good little mijahhhh


----------



## mr.widow-maker

hahaha


ElProfeJose said:


> Miklowwww your bilklahhhhh looks good little mijahhhh


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THE GUY IS HERE TO TAKE THE TRAILER SO IF U DONT HAVE YOUR BIKE ITS OUTSIDE COVERED UP TILL U GET IT, I HAVE NO ROOM TO STORE THEM INSIDE. FOR THOSE WHO HAVENT CALLED ME TO LET ME KNOW WHEN OR WHAT THE DEAL IS, DONT GET MAD AT ME NOR MY POPS. U HAD A WHOLE WEEK TO COME DOWN AND GRAB YOUR STUFF.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Dreamer. Your bike is still at zeeeklows pad.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YES SIR ,ALONG WITH JOEYS 2 N 1 BIKE FROM VIEJITOS. JOEY CALLED N ARRANGED A DATE WITH ME, N VIEJITOS COMING TONIGHT. CARLOS TOOK RICHARDS WTH THERES WHEN THEY CAME TODAY. THE OTHER GUYS FROM VIEJITOS CAME THAT NEXT DAY TO PICK UP THE BIKES SO I DONT SEE Y OTHERS CANT GET AHOLD OF ME. ALL #ERS I KNOW ARE DISCONNECTED SO I CANT CALL N REACH PEOPLE


ElProfeJose said:


> Dreamer. Your bike is still at zeeeklows pad.


----------



## Socal#13

Egdgar hasent pickt up his?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HES GIVING ME THE RUN AROUND


Socal#13 said:


> Egdgar hasent pickt up his?


----------



## Socal#13

Huh.tge run around


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TELLING ME ILL BE THERE , *DONT SHOW, *today ima come get my bike. *NO SHOW. *blowing hot air, but his bike in good hands covered up in a tarp


Socal#13 said:


> Huh.tge run around


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TELLING ME ILL BE THERE , *DONT SHOW, *today ima come get my bike. *NO SHOW. *blowing hot air, but his bike in good hands covered up in a tarp


Haha..thats fuckt up..take care of it foo thats are main bike rigther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

haha he says he coming. lets see


Socal#13 said:


> Haha..thats fuckt up..take care of it foo thats are main bike rigther


----------



## Socal#13

Haha yeah will see.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

hes on the FREEWAY.LOL


Socal#13 said:


> Haha yeah will see.


----------



## Socal#13

Hah dick as foo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:ninja:


Socal#13 said:


> Hah dick as foo..


----------



## Ladybug32

Any Halloween party's coming up family


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

If I had a truck I would pick up dreamers bike player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I REGRET TO INFORM EVERY ONE THAT OUR TRUNK OR TREAT IS BEING CANCELLED. THERE ARE PLENTY OF OTHER EVENTS GOING DOWN THIS SAME DAY AND ONE IN MORENO VALLEY HELD BY CALI STYLE CC IF YOU GUYS WOULD LIKE TO GO SUPPORT THEM THAT WOULD BE GREAT. AGAIN SORRY FOR THE INCONVINIANCE AND THANK YOU FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THAT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY SHOWS THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

carlos n shirley r gunna grab it today. N keep it wth them


ElProfeJose said:


> If I had a truck I would pick up dreamers bike player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to the entire fammm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


>


hey homie is thats my bike plaque?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> hey homie is thats my bike plaque?


NO SIR,


----------



## ElProfeJose

it was foooooooo. jack move!!!!


Mr. Grizzly said:


> hey homie is thats my bike plaque?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> it was foooooooo. jack move!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got 1 made player


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> If I had a truck I would pick up dreamers bike player.


Grasias carnal ...n miklo thanks bro for keeping my bike rite now we going thru some bs wit the ex....but hopefully ill pick up my shit soon bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Carlos gunna grab it so it aint out in the weather, trailer had to go


dreamer1 said:


> Grasias carnal ...n miklo thanks bro for keeping my bike rite now we going thru some be me n Michelle but hopefully ill pick it up soon.....thanks


----------



## dreamer1

Orale sounds good......thanks Carlos like always we know we can count on u carnal.....mil grasias


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mark ur calendars Latins finest bike club o*c chapter and were doing a carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a unwrapped toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 if u would like to donate or help out in any way please get at me n let me know thank you,come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy good food.. All toys will be donated, I'm looking into children's homes,children hospitals,children's organizations, somwhere dealing with children....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Donated where :dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> Carlos gunna grab it so it aint out in the weather, trailer had to go


You guys can keep it my garage.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's the WORD!!! THUNDER BIRD!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats my mascot player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

401 pages in 1 year
TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Your mascot. Shit player to some people that's their whipp lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Your mascot. Shit player to some people that's their whipp lol


on some 13x7


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> on some 13x7


Lol. Simon


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump good night


----------



## CE 707

you guys had a nice line up in vegas alot of tight bikes keep up the good work


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a gn players !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

CE 707 said:


> you guys had a nice line up in vegas alot of tight bikes keep up the good work


Thank you for the compliments. And thanks for stoping by.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up fam


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CE 707 said:


> you guys had a nice line up in vegas alot of tight bikes keep up the good work


:h5: hopEfully we can bring up more members for 2013 year n double our roll call


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD AFTERNOON


----------



## ElProfeJose

Working on the rail road.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were u guys at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I emailed the pillow pets company inquiring about getting a donation of pillow pets for our toy drive next month and I Got this email today so I'm waiting to see if I get a response back. Hello,

Thank you for your inquiry. Your email has been passed on to our Donation’s department.

Best Regards,

Jeneka

Jeneka Brown

Customer Service/Palmer Mktg Sales

Pillow Pets/CJ Products, LLC


----------



## lowdude13

LATINS FINEST NEW MEMBER ONLY RIDES AT NIGHT!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THE WIDOW MAKER TRANSPORTER


lowdude13 said:


> LATINS FINEST NEW MEMBER ONLY RIDES AT NIGHT!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump fam bam


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKING GOOD, JUS TALKED TO A FEW OF THE MEMBERS, BIKES ARE LOOKING AND COMING OUT SICK . 2013 IS NEAR N WERE COMING OUT WITH A SICK LINE UP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKING GOOD, JUS TALKED TO A FEW OF THE MEMBERS, BIKES ARE LOOKING AND COMING OUT SICK . 2013 IS NEAR N WERE COMING OUT WITH A SICK LINE UP


THATS WRITE BITCHIES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THEY GUNNA HATE WHEN WE ROLL IN THERE N TAKE UP THAT WHOLE ROW!!!


Mr. Grizzly said:


> THATS WRITE BITCHIES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

thinking on repainting WIDOW MAKER, HMMMM GOOOD NIGHT PLAYERZ


----------



## dreamer1

Good job joey.......keep it up bro....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Good job joey.......keep it up bro....


Dreamer gonna go to ur pad tomorrow between 1130 n 12


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

16 hours of work today. Man I'm ready for some night night.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer gonna go to ur pad tomorrow between 1130 n 12


Thanks bro......


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> 16 hours of work today. Man I'm ready for some night night.


Tas cabron profe.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WHAT UP GUYS, I MADE IT INTO THE STREETLOW MAKGAZINE VIDEO go to 2:40 and u will see whats up.
was taken at LA GENTE SUPERSHOW THIS PASS WEEKEND




*


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Tas cabron profe.....


Gonna get ready to do it all over again.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *WHAT UP GUYS, I MADE IT INTO THE STREETLOW MAKGAZINE VIDEO go to 2:40 and u will see whats up.
> was taken at LA GENTE SUPERSHOW THIS PASS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Orale. Good job player


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all. It's fucken cold.


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning LF BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Gonna get ready to do it all over again.


make that $$$


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale. Good job player


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BIG AL 310 said:


> :wave:


WHAT UP BIG AL. HOWS IT DOING?


----------



## BIG AL 310

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT UP BIG AL. HOWS IT DOING?


chillen bout to go chill out with the d.o.c an see him lay some designs on my 4...sup with u whens the next show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? If any of u would like or can come down next month Nov 17th to our carwash/toydrive n support or help out that would be great. Imma have my 2 bikes out there for display, I wanna get a few more for display. Let me know.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

aww shit. Post lics of ur 4 when its done. :thumbsup: n there a lil show, nothing big going on this sat. jus to show up n represent. Then im also thinking abouy TEJANO SUPERSHOW. but idk its like almost a full day of driving


BIG AL 310 said:


> chillen bout to go chill out with the d.o.c an see him lay some designs on my 4...sup with u whens the next show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT SOME STUFF COMING THIS WAY. O YA CANT WAIT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? If any of u would like or can come down next month Nov 17th to our carwash/toydrive n support or help out that would be great. Imma have my 2 bikes out there for display, I wanna get a few more for display. Let me know.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? Next month for our carwash/toydrive, if we get enough toy donations I'm thinking we can donate the toys to orangewood children's home in Orange ca or to saint Jude's hospital in fullerton where they deal with a lot of kids with cancer. I already looked into both places n I got a response from the children's home, just waiting for a response from the hospital. Do u guys have any suggestions or what u guys think?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_*Uniques bike show in MARCH 31. ALL CHAPTER GOT 5 MONTHS TO FINISH UP N BE READY. and must take everything they got. ONTARIO CLASSICS TOOK 31 ENTRIES n i think we can top that.
INLAND EMPIRE
ORANGE COUNTY
LOS ANGELES
HIGH DESERT 
S.G.V
lets show these guys what were capible of.NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST
WE WILL HAVE A MEETING INORDER TO TALK IT OVER, GOT SOME IDEAS ON MY MIND TO GET THIS POPPING SO STAY TUNED TILL THE NEXT EPISODE.*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

FURBY! WAZ UP PLAYERThere are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
furby714
Socal#13


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Simmmmer down player 



mr.widow-maker said:


> _*Uniques bike show in MARCH 31. ALL CHAPTER GOT 5 MONTHS TO FINISH UP N BE READY. and must take everything they got. ONTARIO CLASSICS TOOK 31 ENTRIES n i think we can top that.
> INLAND EMPIRE
> ORANGE COUNTY
> LOS ANGELES
> HIGH DESERT
> S.G.V
> lets show these guys what were capible of.NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST
> WE WILL HAVE A MEETING INORDER TO TALK IT OVER, GOT SOME IDEAS ON MY MIND TO GET THIS POPPING SO STAY TUNED TILL THE NEXT EPISODE.*_


----------



## Lolophill13

Slow ur roll


mr.widow-maker said:


> _*Uniques bike show in MARCH 31. ALL CHAPTER GOT 5 MONTHS TO FINISH UP N BE READY. and must take everything they got. ONTARIO CLASSICS TOOK 31 ENTRIES n i think we can top that.
> INLAND EMPIRE
> ORANGE COUNTY
> LOS ANGELES
> HIGH DESERT
> S.G.V
> lets show these guys what were capible of.NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST
> WE WILL HAVE A MEETING INORDER TO TALK IT OVER, GOT SOME IDEAS ON MY MIND TO GET THIS POPPING SO STAY TUNED TILL THE NEXT EPISODE.*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I AINT HEATED, IVE TALKED TO A FEW MEMBERS N BY GIVING THEM ALMOST 5 MONTHS TO PLAN SOMETHING THERE ON MY SIDE, Y WAIT TILL LAST MIN ON SOMETHING THEN IT NOT COME TOGETHER AT ALL.. THE WAY WE SHOULD START ROLLING, THEN 2 OR 3 HERE 5 THERE 1 OUT THERE. THATS KOO BY SHOWING MORE LOVE BUT LETS HIT 1 EVENT HARD, I DONT KNOW WHAT U SEE BUT I THINK THIS IS A GOOD MOTO FOR THE KIDS TO CATCH UP ON WHAT THEY NEED, START PLANNING CAR WASHED INORDER TO PAY FOR THE BIKE ENTRIES SO there no excuse WE DONT GOT THE FEE $, IT CANT HAPPEN AT LAST MIN N U KNOW WHAT I MEAN JOSE


ElProfeJose said:


> Simmmmer down player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, is there anyone that could do a favor for me n go get my bikes and stuff from zek's and take it to their house or my parents in riverside? Imma go out to riverside this weekend but zek said he going to a show on Saturday, that's when I was gonna go get my stuff but how am I gonna get the stuff if he's going to a show, I wanna get my bikes n stuff. If anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? Next month for our carwash/toydrive, if we get enough toy donations I'm thinking we can donate the toys to orangewood children's home in Orange ca or to saint Jude's hospital in fullerton where they deal with a lot of kids with cancer. I already looked into both places n I got a response from the children's home, just waiting for a response from the hospital. Do u guys have any suggestions or what u guys think?


----------



## CE 707

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5: hopEfully we can bring up more members for 2013 year n double our roll call


That's what's up bro you guys should do well next year


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> I AINT HEATED, IVE TALKED TO A FEW MEMBERS N BY GIVING THEM ALMOST 5 MONTHS TO PLAN SOMETHING THERE ON MY SIDE, Y WAIT TILL LAST MIN ON SOMETHING THEN IT NOT COME TOGETHER AT ALL.. THE WAY WE SHOULD START ROLLING, THEN 2 OR 3 HERE 5 THERE 1 OUT THERE. THATS KOO BY SHOWING MORE LOVE BUT LETS HIT 1 EVENT HARD, I DONT KNOW WHAT U SEE BUT I THINK THIS IS A GOOD MOTO FOR THE KIDS TO CATCH UP ON WHAT THEY NEED, START PLANNING CAR WASHED INORDER TO PAY FOR THE BIKE ENTRIES SO there no excuse WE DONT GOT THE FEE $, IT CANT HAPPEN AT LAST MIN N U KNOW WHAT I MEAN JOSE


I know what you mean. However. Be about it. Don't talk about it. Cause we can all say we are going to do some type of fund raising and all of a sudden no one wants or can't help. So there. It's good to do it. But for real. No bull shit. Lets get this shit on and popping.


----------



## ElProfeJose

CE 707 said:


> That's what's up bro you guys should do well next year


simon and unity is key to the mix...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam? Next month for our carwash/toydrive, if we get enough toy donations I'm thinking we can donate the toys to orangewood children's home in Orange ca or to saint Jude's hospital in fullerton where they deal with a lot of kids with cancer. I already looked into both places n I got a response from the children's home, just waiting for a response from the hospital. Do u guys have any suggestions or what u guys think?


Player I think that would be a great idea.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> I know what you mean. However. Be about it. Don't talk about it. Cause we can all say we are going to do some type of fund raising and all of a sudden no one wants or can't help. So there. It's good to do it. But for real. No bull shit. Lets get this shit on and popping.


THATS Y IM SAYING SOMETHING 5 MONTHS IN ADVANCE. AS OF THIS MONTH IM BUZZY, N PART OF NOV IM GONE SO THE FASTER WE ALL GET TOGETHER EVEN IF WE WANTED TO START IN JANUARY WE GOT 3 WHOLE MONTHS TO FUND THE THING. I Jus want to SEE EVERYTHING WE GOT BUST OUT AT THE 1ST BIKE N PEDAL CAR SHOW N SO DOES OTHERS. BUT its all team work n we all got to be there to suceed as 1


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIKE UTXTED ME BRO. EVEN THOUGH I GUNNA BE GONE STILL DONT MEAN U CAN GET UR STUFF, things change as the time goes on but ur house is my pad bro hmu if im gone ill give u wat u need to get ur stuff if im not there


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam, is there anyone that could do a favor for me n go get my bikes and stuff from zek's and take it to their house or my parents in riverside? Imma go out to riverside this weekend but zek said he going to a show on Saturday, that's when I was gonna go get my stuff but how am I gonna get the stuff if he's going to a show, I wanna get my bikes n stuff. If anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> LIKE UTXTED ME BRO. EVEN THOUGH I GUNNA BE GONE STILL DONT MEAN U CAN GET UR STUFF, things change as the time goes on but ur house is my pad bro hmu if im gone ill give u wat u need to get ur stuff if im not there


Ok


----------



## dreamer1

I think miklo on drugs.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> I think miklo on drugs.....


I THINK DREAMER GOT DEPORTED :roflmao:


----------



## dreamer1

Homie.......I'm hiding...jura after me foo....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CE 707 said:


> That's what's up bro you guys should do well next year


Hopefully, u guys coming out with new toys this coming year?


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> I think miklo on drugs.....


Nahhh. He's just going out with a new chick. He's over Vegas girl. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players. What's the good life all about ???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Nahhh. He's just going out with a new chick. He's over Vegas girl. Lol.


SO CAL TOOK OVER HER PLAYER! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> SO CAL TOOK OVER HER PLAYER! TTT :thumbsup:


Wat the fuck are you talking about foo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

YOUR BABY MOMMAH SAMANDA, SHE TALKS ABOUT U ALL THE TIME


Socal#13 said:


> Wat the fuck are you talking about foo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> YOUR BABY MOMMAH SAMANDA, SHE TALKS ABOUT U ALL THE TIME


Shes yours foo..i dont even know who shes is.never meet her. Nd i sure font want to meet her


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> SO CAL TOOK OVER HER PLAYER! TTT :thumbsup:


Lol.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

right play it off


Socal#13 said:


> Shes yours foo..i dont even know who shes is.never meet her. Nd i sure font want to meet her


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN CLASS CHILLING


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up. Where is everyone. Hiding ?? No one has Internet anymore??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Thanks elprofe for getting the flyer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There phones are disconnected n cant get wifi.lmao


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> right play it off


Am not ..its the truth i dont know who you talking about.never in my life have i meet a girl with that name


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thanks elprofe for getting the flyer


Your welcome carnal. Little late but for sure.


----------



## ElProfeJose

I am sick as a dogggg. And work all day tomorrow. I'll post up the cosmic toy drive tomorrow. But I'll put up the flyer tonight.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I was gunna do it but rich forgot a lil thing. But TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

RAIN OR SHINE!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Would be COO if we could get at least 1-2 low lows next month at our carwash on display along with my bikes that Imma have out there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whos that gurl that u had on ur sack all weekend long then.,at vegas


Socal#13 said:


> Am not ..its the truth i dont know who you talking about.never in my life have i meet a girl with that name


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos that gurl that u had on ur sack all weekend long then.,at vegas


it was you fuu lol jk


----------



## Socal#13

That was maria nd she was never on my sack ..we wer just haveing a freindly conversation..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

If u can't make it out to our carwash/toydrive and would like to make a donation private message me and will arrange something, the toys are going to be donated to either saint jude's hospital in fullerton or to orangewood children's home in orange ca, I already talked with the children's home. we will be accepting donations from now all the way up to december so that we can donate the toys before the holidays.. get at me if u would like to donate.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:roflmao:


Socal#13 said:


> That was maria nd she was never on my sack ..we wer just haveing a freindly conversation..


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all.


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Qvole


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Found a place to get shirts made in westminister mall 1st order min 24 shirts @ $4 a shirt we provide the shirt what yall think?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I have somebody in az on my Facebook that wanting to raise toys out there n send toy donations for our toy drive


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I have somebody in az on my Facebook that wanting to raise toys out there n send toy donations for our toy drive


I'm strait on the shirts bro. I have my spot. Thanks.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok fam just got off the phone with director of orangewood children's home in Orange ca and finalized that the toy donations are going to be donated here to the home. I just got to type up a letter stating who we are n our club name n our date of the event n donating to the children's home.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok fam just got off the phone with director of orangewood children's home in Orange ca and finalized that the toy donations are going to be donated here to the home. I just got to type up a letter stating who we are n our club name n our date of the event n donating to the children's home.


Wow really bro....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Lets do this


----------



## dreamer1

Simon profe


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wow really bro....


Yes I think this would be better to a children's home...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Wow really bro....


If its a good turn out we can do both half to the home n half to the school


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. WHOS GUNNA ROLL TOMARROW TO THE SHOW N BERDOO,CA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ya kool. But lets keep this in the message part, TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Found a place to get shirts made in westminister mall 1st order min 24 shirts @ $4 a shirt we provide the shirt what yall think?


----------



## Ladybug32

Any Halloween party's this weekend??


----------



## ElProfeJose

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yes I think this would be better to a children's home...


I agree bro. The kids at the home might not have any toys. And the kids at the school I think have parents. So the kids with out parents they might not have any toys. I just think that we should deliver these toys in the lolos.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yes I think this would be better to a children's home...


I agree bro. The kids at the home might not have any toys. And the kids at the school I think have parents. So the kids with out parents they might not have any toys. I just think that we should deliver these toys in the lolos. If possible. Just so they can see at a early age that lowriding is positive.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

X2


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

X3


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a gn players


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So who's rolling to the berdo show tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP. TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

U going to the show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ill let u kow, got things to do first. Will call


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GUNNA GO REPRESENT TODAY, THIS WHOLE MONTH BEEN ALL OVER THE MAP. NOW THIS WEEK IS CLOSE TO HOME, TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning felllahhhhhs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IE,OC,HD TAKING 9 ENTRIES TO SAN BERNARDINO SHOW. TTT HEADED OUT RIGHT NOW


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

OVER ALL bikesLATINS FINEST BC TOOK ALL 3 TROPHYS. TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who took trophys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

My 2 n DREAMERS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT THE TRIKE TO FIT IN MY LIVING ROOM. WAS A PAIN BUT GOT IT


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11

TTT FOR LATINS FINEST!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## ElProfeJose

Great job guys!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all.


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pictures homey


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pictures homey


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Congratulations to all you winner's yesterday TTMFT LF BC HD OC & I£ keep up the good work


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Any body rolling tonight?


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. What's up fammmmm last weeked. Of the month. Working like a Indio!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up fam were everyone at?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Gonna go checkout a cruise night


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wht up fam were everyone at?


RIGHT HERE GRILLING AT THE PAD


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnales......thanks miklo for taking care of my trike.......I really appreciated bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up carnales......thanks miklo for taking care of my trike.......I really appreciated bro


 take ur time, jus note it gunna look different by the time u get it.


----------



## dreamer1

Orale......cabron


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Orale......cabron


U KOW HOW WE GET DOWN PLAYER. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## dreamer1

This foo.......ill see ya Friday bro.....hey I'm a b selling the pedal car if anybody wants it......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> This foo.......ill see ya Friday bro.....hey I'm a b selling the pedal car if anybody wants it......


friday will see :dunno:


----------



## dreamer1

Wat.......that's when I'm a have money for gas rite.now I'm broke as fuck


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Wat.......that's when I'm a have money for gas rite.now I'm broke as fuck


DONT WORRY . EVERYLIL THANG IS GUNNA BE ALRIGHT. N we got ahold of ur homie wth the HOTDOG THING. I guess were gunna pick it up. But not free.lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up fammmmm


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> DONT WORRY . EVERYLIL THANG IS GUNNA BE ALRIGHT. N we got ahold of ur homie wth the HOTDOG THING. I guess were gunna pick it up. But not free.lol


For sale?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> For sale?


SOLD!


----------



## Wiick3d951

I'm guessing the show this weekend wasn't really cracking


----------



## ElProfeJose

Wiick3d951 said:


> I'm guessing the show this weekend wasn't really cracking


What show player??


----------



## Wiick3d951

The one miklow was at


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

It was so so


----------



## ElProfeJose

Wiick3d951 said:


> The one miklow was at


today?


----------



## ElProfeJose

You mean the one yesterday??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> You mean the one yesterday??


YESTERDAY IN SAN BERDO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

OK WILL BE HAVING DJ SPINNING AT OUR CARWASH/TOYDRIVE HE JUST CALLED ME N SAID HE'S AVAILABLE THAT DAY.


----------



## Wiick3d951

Simon the one yesterday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Y u say?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING TO ALL OUT THERE. HAVE A TURRIFIC WEEK.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING TO ALL OUT THERE. HAVE A TURRIFIC WEEK.


Are you wearing your vanilla ice costume all week to celebrate holloween??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Are you wearing your vanilla ice costume all week to celebrate holloween??


IM ON TOUR. ALL WEEK LONG


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

noon bump TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dropped off some flyers at the burger stand where we having the carwash


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer where u at? If u can get some stuff for the carwash that would be good. Imma bring ezup,table,gonna go get carwash soap n some wash rags n 2 buckets n Imma barrow hose from my parents. Need at least 4 to 5 buckets n wash rags n drying towels n possible step stool.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM WORK


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

The dj is having veijitos bike club Orange county coming out n supporting n helping us out at the wash n their bringing some of there bikes out to display along with my 2 bikes...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Posted up a flyer in the breakroom where I work the dmv, the manager said she gonna tell the employees about too at there morning meetings...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U better have a army to wash all those cars


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> U better have a army to wash all those cars


Well then you should go support him nd the rest off them..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Well then you should go support him nd the rest off them..


i would but not going to be in town. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Veijitos Orange county bike club gonna come out n support n help out the dj is with them


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Veijitos Orange county bike club gonna come out n support n help out the dj is with them


i met them at legions show, some kickback homiez right there


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Damn Joey that's what I'm talking about. Team work.


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer where u at? If u can get some stuff for the carwash that would be good. Imma bring ezup,table,gonna go get carwash soap n some wash rags n 2 buckets n Imma barrow hose from my parents. Need at least 4 to 5 buckets n wash rags n drying towels n possible step stool.


Wats up joey....ill buy some rags this weekend's n also I have the step stool bro...some buckets also......keep up the good work bro see ya soon remember this Sunday its the alliance meeting bro...see ya ther to discuss few things....n also I have some extra pop willing to help us...


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Veijitos Orange county bike club gonna come out n support n help out the dj is with them


Good fucken job....I have a few pop from fb coming thru for support........looks like we having good support.....


----------



## dreamer1

Hey joey if u can come thru Friday so we can go to staples n make copies of the flyer bro......ill have money by then bro...let me know


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Hey joey if u can come thru Friday so we can go to staples n make copies of the flyer bro......ill have money by then bro...let me know


I've made some copies at my work their in black n white but its all good the meeting is at 4 on Sunday


----------



## dreamer1

Orale let me know if we riding together if not shoot the address.....maybe we can make copies at staples...color bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT. LOOKING GOOD . TEAM WORK IS THE KEY TO SUCESS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Damn Joey that's what I'm talking about. Team work.


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lolophill13 said:


> COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white towncar (El Profe) in memory of my uncle.........​


GOING TO BE GOOD, ALL WELCOMED


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. What's upppp


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up playerz. Wadd it do


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

hell ya, throw the bike on the back n boogy. 







​


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U mean afternoon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Any 1 down to hit up the high desert sat. ADLANTO AREA


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Any 1 down to hit up the high desert sat. ADLANTO AREA


Today or tomorrow. I'm down player


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. What's new in the neighborhood


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who wanna hit a show on Saturday in corona at Roosevelt high? If we take a couple bikes the lady we spoke to in san berdo show said she'll get us in free entry if we take a few bikes cause they have no bikes registered...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Who wanna hit a show on Saturday in corona at Roosevelt high? If we take a couple bikes the lady we spoke to in san berdo show said she'll get us in free entry if we take a few bikes cause they have no bikes registered...


Lets do it. Biklowwwws


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Lets do it. Biklowwwws


I'm down let's roll, who else wanna roll take ur bikes


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Imma be in riverside this weekend again


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'm down let's roll, who else wanna roll take ur bikes


Oh shit zeeeeek is going out of town .....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Oh shit zeeeeek is going out of town .....


not this weekend player. I was thinkin on hitting a show in VICTORVILLE wth the HIGH DESERT chapter. Show them some support since they come down here.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Today or tomorrow. I'm down player


saturday


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> saturday


Can't player sorry


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> not this weekend player. I was thinkin on hitting a show in VICTORVILLE wth the HIGH DESERT chapter. Show them some support since they come down here.


That's also a great idea. How ever you guys would be deep in corona and you guys are invited for free????? That's something to think about player !!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Damn I need to save me some feria n get me a low low too


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Well whoever wanna hit up the show in corona get at me cause most likely Imma go even if I roll alone...


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Damn I need to save me some feria n get me a low low too


When you do. We will be more than happy to help you out player. NOTHING BUT THE FINEST!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Buenas noches familia........wat time is the show in corona ...Wats the info .....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer its from 11 to 4 at Roosevelt highroad I just have the Ladys number me n miklo talked to her Saturday when we were in san berdo at the show. She said they have no bikes registered and would be nice if we can take some bikes out there. If we do she said she would get us free entry or the most 10 dollars but Imma tell her free...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer its from 11 to 4 at Roosevelt highroad I just have the Ladys number me n miklo talked to her Saturday when we were in san berdo at the show. She said they have no bikes registered and would be nice if we can take some bikes out there. If we do she said she would get us free entry or the most 10 dollars but Imma tell her free...


Orale make it happen player


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Buenas noches familia........wat time is the show in corona ...Wats the info .....


What's up player. What's the good word on the streets!!


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vole profe....comp estas carnal......same shit bro....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Q-vole profe....comp estas carnal......same shit bro....


Waz up bro u wanna roll n check it out Saturday


----------



## dreamer1

Joey is it a car show lowrider or hot rods....wonder y they don't have bikes reg


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I forgot the flyer when I was with miklo Saturday at the show n I don't know if he still has the flyer


----------



## dreamer1

Orale...de aquellas is Sunday bro....let's roll


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Yea I know I'm coming back from riverside Sunday morning like around noon


----------



## dreamer1

Idk wat time starts though


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Think between 8 n 10 n the morning


----------



## dreamer1

Get the info on Sat show bro.....need to pick up my bike asap


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Get the info on Sat show bro.....need to pick up my bike asap


All I have is the Ladys number I think its a lowrider show not sure


----------



## Socal#13

Fooo if it a rockabill car am going foo those shits crack alot of fucking boom ruckass..t


----------



## dreamer1

Lol this foo.....


----------



## Socal#13

On the real dawg some guard from the school i use to go gose to those type of car shows nd she showd me picture of all the ruckas nd all thise crazzy stories


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> On the real dawg some guard from the school i use to go gose to those type of car shows nd she showd me picture of all the ruckas nd all thise crazzy stories


Its tru homie i also go to those type of shows n there rukkas up the ass n they fuckn hot to


----------



## Socal#13

Yeah homie they are some good looking chicanas homie..


----------



## dreamer1

Sounds good.......I wanna see some new nalgas


----------



## Socal#13

Hahahaha fucking dreamer..


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie they are some good looking chicanas homie..


Serio homie theyll make u go nuts hahah


----------



## dreamer1

Serio. Foo.....let's roll...


----------



## Socal#13

Hahah foo i went nuts just by looking at the picture now imagen on person ill blow up homie..


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Q-vole profe....comp estas carnal......same shit bro....


Getting the cars ready.


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Hahah foo i went nuts just by looking at the picture now imagen on person ill blow up homie..


Hahaha serio huh
Trust. Dont take ur ladys ey cuz ull get smakd up for lookin at other hynas


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Sounds good.......I wanna see some new nalgas


Pinche descarsdo. Take some pics fuuu


----------



## Socal#13

ElProfeJose said:


> Pinche descarsdo. Take some pics fuuu


Go foo its better in person gee


----------



## Socal#13

furby714 said:


> Hahaha serio huh
> Trust. Dont take ur ladys ey cuz ull get smakd up for lookin at other hynas


Good thing i aint got one.hah


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Good thing i aint got one.hah


Haahah das good bro


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye foo ur grounded. MOMMA GOT U ON A LISH LIKE A DOG,


dreamer1 said:


> Sounds good.......I wanna see some new nalgas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THE ONLY ROCKABILLY SHOW I GO TO IS THE BOHUFF SHOW N I TAKE OUT THE RATROD N PUT MY BIKE ON THE BACK. ITS COMING UP TO.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up . Where u bumpers at??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I called n left a message with the lady for the show in corona to see if they gonna have geophysical for bikes or what since there no bikes registered.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Found flyer on Facebook but don't say geophysical for bikes cause they got no bikes registered so I called the lady n asked will they if we take bikes out there


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up joey looks like everyone going to HD to show some love for the LF CHAPTER


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wht up joey looks like everyone going to HD to show some love for the LF CHAPTER


Orale COO maybe ill just roll to corona just to show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok me n my son gonna goto the show in corona n take our bikes n rep latins finest


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Have a safe Halloween fam TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. BE SAFE OUT THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up


----------



## ElProfeJose

NOTHING BUT THE FINEST!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Let me see the costumes. Text it to me I'll post them!!!! TTT. Nothing but the finest!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a good night players. Don't forget the cc page bump it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Found flyer on Facebook but don't say geophysical for bikes cause they got no bikes registered so I called the lady n asked will they if we take bikes out there
> View attachment 562873


I don't think they have awards for bikes.....who's going to hd


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> I don't think they have awards for bikes.....who's going to hd


I talked to the lady today she said she was gonna call the place to get a few awards or trophys since I told her I'm going n my son and she said ok that's good if u n ur son the only bikes then will get something for u guys.


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I talked to the lady today she said she was gonna call the place to get a few awards or trophys since I told her I'm going n my son and she said ok that's good if u n ur son the only bikes then will get something for u guys.


Orale sounds good bro....maybe I roll.wit I guys but need to go get my bike


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I gotta call the lady back Friday n let her know if I have anymore bikes going


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. ITS TIME TO WAKE UP.N SHAKE THAT CANDY OFF


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players. What's it all about!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up can we hit page 450 by the end of the year?


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wat up can we hit page 450 by the end of the year?


Consider it done!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

The cc page. Lets make that 1000. Dreamer Joey ZEEEEKLOW. That's not only the cc page it's the mother chapter page.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> The cc page. Lets make that 1000. Dreamer Joey ZEEEEKLOW. That's not only the cc page it's the mother chapter page.


TTT. WE GOT TO MAKE FELIX FROM LA BC CHAPTER A LAYITLOW N THE HIGH DESERT 1 ASWELL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. WE GOT TO MAKE FELIX FROM LA BC CHAPTER A LAYITLOW N THE HIGH DESERT 1 ASWELL


Jst leave alone let them make that decision if they won't one


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Jst leave alone let them make that decision if they won't one


Only if they want it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Of coarse. Im not that dum. N PLUS, felix didnt have any clue about nov 10. So if they get 1 they can catch up wth the biz playerz


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Of coarse. Im not that dum. N PLUS, felix didnt have any clue about nov 10. So if they get 1 they can catch up wth the biz playerz


This shit is like information supper highway for us!!!!!! But there is NOTHIG wrong with a old fashion phone call .....


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> This shit is like information supper highway for us!!!!!! But there is NOTHIG wrong with a old fashion phone call .....


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WE GUNNA DO SOME TRAVLEING IN A COUPLE WEEKS. LATINS FINEST IE BC ALL OVER THE PLACE!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Buenas noches players.....where's everybody at


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Gonna be getting off work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Going to riverside tonight after I get off work n the going to show in corona tomorrow rep latins finest


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nothing but the finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> WE GUNNA DO SOME TRAVLEING IN A COUPLE WEEKS. LATINS FINEST IE BC ALL OVER THE PLACE!!


where u going in a couple of wks. hummmmm?:dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> where u going in a couple of wks. hummmmm?:dunno:


TEXAS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here working, me n my son gonna rep Latins finest tomorrow in corona


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HEADEF TO VICTORVILLE ASWELL. BE SAFE GUYS N TAKE PICS


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!bed time bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose

STARTS AT 4 pm!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Not really sleepy.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up. Whos reppin today


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd up. Whos reppin today


Every one player. Where you at??


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

On my way to the HD IN 20 min


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

IT'S GOING DOWN!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT, WHAT ABOUT JOEY IN CORONA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump .REPPIN AT MY PAD LIKE A BOSS HAHA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT, TOOK BEST LAZY ASS AWARD AT la casa supershow today, LATINS FINEST TTT HAHA


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up fammm. What it do


----------



## Ladybug32

Joey said it was not really worth it, it was their first basketball booster carshow only like 15 cars n mostly hot rods n joeys bike n gabes bike n some vendors they both got little trophys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ladybug32 said:


> Joey said it was not really worth it, it was their first basketball booster carshow only like 15 cars n mostly hot rods n joeys bike n gabes bike n some vendors they both got little trophys


TROPHY IS A TROPHY RIGHT?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave: !!!!!


:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

That's what up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Canoga park maybe tomarrow?


----------



## dreamer1

Wats going down in canoga tomorrow


----------



## INKEDUP

A Badass streetfair/carshow for dia de Los muertos.....see u in canoga park....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Maybe were it at. Haha I kow LONG BEACH SWAPMEET IS TOMARROW ASWELL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Today.lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*DONT FOR GET TO TURN UR CLOCKS BACK A HOUR.TTT*


----------



## ElProfeJose

Gm players!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

COMEING UP WTH SOME DISPLAY IDEAS FOR 2013 YEAR. LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Ladybug32

Joey can still get incoming calls on his phone but no text right now


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ladybug32 said:


> Joey can still get incoming calls on his phone but no text right now


Orale.


----------



## ElProfeJose

LOOK 2013 SENTRA!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jose how much those run at ur work?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ElProfeJose said:


> LOOK 2013 SENTRA!!!


time for a trade in player


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:bowrofl:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> time for a trade in player


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE
LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY
LATINS FINEST S.G.V
LATINS FINEST LOS ANGELES
LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT 
..............BIKE CLUB................*


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

PIC TOOK JAN 1 2012. CANT WAIT TO GET ALL CHAPTER PIC


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*PICS OF THE BIKE CLUB STARTS ON PAGE 419 TTT
NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST*


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Socal#13

Foo quit reposting thise pictures that are in here like 3 times already..


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Foo POST MORE OF thise pictures THERE FIRME..


MORE PICS OK!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lil Spanks

mr.widow-maker said:


> MORE PICS OF ME AND MANDINGO MAKING OUTOK!!!


Ughhhhh


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lil Spanks said:


> Ughhhhh ILL NEVER GROW UP


:twak:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)

mr.widow-maker
dee_5o5
dreamer1+
oneofakind+
Socal#13


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

6 full pages of what where about. 419-425


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jose how much those run at ur work?


20 or so


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> 20 or so


Dam, alot but not bad


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pictures miklowwww


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dam, alot but not bad


Player. They are fucken nice!!!! And 39 mpg. We are selling them. Like fucken crack in Harlem!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

DREAMER. WHERE the fuck u been. Lol. Hit me up player when you get a chance!! 



mr.widow-maker said:


> There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)
> 
> mr.widow-maker
> dee_5o5
> dreamer1+
> oneofakind+
> Socal#13


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5: DIDNT HAVE NO BUMPERS SO I STARTED TO DO IT MYSELF.TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pictures miklowwww


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morninig to all!!! Ttt.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

MORNING BUMP! ~LATINS FINEST B.C.~


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What fam see everyone on sat need all members to bring a toy and to bring something to raffol off be there at 3:30


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Toy n a raffle ?


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> DREAMER. WHERE the fuck u been. Lol. Hit me up player when you get a chance!!


Still standing bro.......going thru some bs but still here bro.....


----------



## dreamer1

Morning have a nice day....miklo ill try n pick up my bike asap bro...sorry taking me a while bro.....


----------



## dreamer1

Hate to.let it go but I'm a sell my pedal car if anyone interested let me know.....100 for my brothers.....need feria I have court the 20.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

well wete gunna be meeting up for our cruize night saturday?


dreamer1 said:


> Morning have a nice day....miklo ill try n pick up my bike asap bro...sorry taking me a while bro.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Back in full effect


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Saturday in corona


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Saturday


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Hate to.let it go but I'm a sell my pedal car if anyone interested let me know.....100 for my brothers.....need feria I have court the 20.


Any pics?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a good night carnales


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up Phil......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

INKEDUP said:


> Any pics?


Its a red fire engine u can find it on pages 419_425


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Pic


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump the cc page.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ok so this is what I got down so far for our wash. 
Me: bucket,2 things of soap,ez up,table,hose,some rags.
Dreamer:some rags,soap,3 buckets.
Shirley n Carlos: water hose,bucket,soap,n help lol haha.. 
Veijitos is also gonna be coming out to help out at our wash n support is what I was told by the dj that is going to be playing music during our wash. Should be a fun day come kick it with Latins finest family.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up Phil......


You take a payment plan for peddle car


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$5 dollars every 3 months :roflmao:


Lolophill13 said:


> You take a payment plan for peddle car


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up g


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok so this is what I got down so far for our wash.
> Me: bucket,2 things of soap,ez up,table,hose,some rags.
> Dreamer:some rags,soap,3 buckets.
> Shirley n Carlos: water hose,bucket,soap,n help lol haha..
> Veijitos is also gonna be coming out to help out at our wash n support is what I was told by the dj that is going to be playing music during our wash. Should be a fun day come kick it with Latins finest family.


yup ill be there as planed and taking some help as well


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> yup ill be there as planed and taking some help as well


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

Where everybody at? How is everyone


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CRACKING SKULLZ said:


> Where everybody at? How is everyone


:wave: what up stranger.lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up profe. U still making that BANK ?


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave: what up stranger.lol


Stranger??? Lmao sup bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## Socal#13

Ayy joey i got a trike box homie lets make deal


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DO U GOT A PIC OF IT


----------



## Socal#13

Yeah hopefully i can uploade if not ill post it on facebook.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah hopefully i can uploade if not ill post it on facebook.


SEND IT TO MY PHONE


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> SEND IT TO MY PHONE


I vant send pics rigth know phone is acting up..am upload the to facebook nd tag you


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> I vant send pics rigth know phone is acting up..am upload the to facebook nd tag you


Ok


----------



## Socal#13

One is up ther already..


----------



## Wiick3d951

Joey where's the trike box


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Wiick3d951 said:


> Joey where's the trike box


He posted it on my fb


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up wiick3d?


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> What up profe. U still making that BANK ?


Nahhh. I got home like at 10 last night. Getting ready to roll out again this morning. 10 to 9 today. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all the family out there. Make it a great day out there!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> $5 dollars every 3 months :roflmao:


Fucken miklo


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnalitos.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Fucken miklo


thats what he wanted to pay me for the 13x7 I got.lol


----------



## dreamer1

Lol fuck it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

DREAMER WERE U ABLE TO GET POSTER BOARDS


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> thats what he wanted to pay me for the 13x7 I got.l


Yeah cuz its you fool


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I ALSO GOT A WINDOW SQUEEGEE LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up grizzly


----------



## lowdude13

:rant: thats right get ready 4 that car wash o. c. should b a good turnout!:yes: ~cotton kandy~


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up. I can't believe it's so late in the day


----------



## oneofakind

What's up fellas I have these posters for sale $25,shipped pm for info all deal for a club order of more than one..


----------



## ElProfeJose

What size homie? 


oneofakind said:


> What's up fellas I have these posters for sale $25,shipped pm for info all deal for a club order of more than one..


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looks good homie ill be pm you for one


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL GET 1 FORSHURE, PROB IN DECEMBER


----------



## oneofakind

ElProfeJose said:


> What size homie?


THERE 20X30 POSTER SIZE ANF IF YOU GUYS ORDER TOGETHER IT WILL SAVE ON SHIPPING..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who could make a box like this for me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG2AK3McXB0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ElProfeJose

oneofakind said:


> THERE 20X30 POSTER SIZE ANF IF YOU GUYS ORDER TOGETHER IT WILL SAVE ON SHIPPING..


Not a bad deal!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Who could make a box like this for me
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG2AK3McXB0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


DREAMER. he's a fucken wood chuck!!!! Lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> DREAMER. he's a fucken wood chuck!!!! Lol


Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol


El pinche dreamer!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

He will wrap that shit in Blue monkey fur if you want him to


----------



## ElProfeJose

He will find the only fucken blue monkey on the planet and wrap ur box with that motherfucker


----------



## ElProfeJose

EL PINCHE DREAMER!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

That fusss ears must be burning. Lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> He will find the only fucken blue monkey on the planet and wrap ur box with that motherfucker


Lmfao


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LMFAO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

MORNING FAM WAKE N BAKE


----------



## dreamer1

No mames profe


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up dreamer build me a box foo for trike, like the YouTube video I posted


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> No mames profe


No mamo Wey. Tomo en vaso ....what's up player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up dreamer build me a box foo for trike, like the YouTube video I posted


But better!! That looks like shit.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> But better!! That looks like shit.


Yup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT FORGET A SISSOR LIFT ON A ROTATOR SO THAT SHIT TURNS N U CAN HEAR HIM COMING FROM ALL OVER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up players. It's my wife's birthday today. Gonnna have dinner later on. !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Happy bday to ur wife


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2013 TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Happy bday to ur wife


Thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump


That' shit up player !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Saturday Saturday.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yupppp


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ready??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Invisable rope prank n cars actually stop lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_15G4Y11dY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up dreamer build me a box foo for trike, like the YouTube video I posted


Anytime come to dreamers wood shop...


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER WOOD SHOP. I THINK I FOUND " SANTA CLAUSE " FOR SATURDAY


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Anytime come to dreamers wood shop...


I told you. This vato gets down. Blue monkey fur and everything.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> DREAMER WOOD SHOP. I THINK I FOUND " SANTA'S HELPER " FOR SATURDAY


FIXED


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornin to all. Who's ready for tomorrow. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> FIXED


UR SANTA CLAUSE. TTT JOSE


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump in the morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> UR SANTA CLAUSE. TTT JOSE


Only if your mrs clause player


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up fam see everyone tomorrow dont for get your toy and raffle prize


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were everyone at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Headed to riverside after work


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## Socal#13

Ttt..make that crusenigth go down..


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Ttt..make that crusenigth go down..


Hell yeah!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornig. Players. !!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam here in riverside, told my fam mine n my girl news she's 5 weeks pregnant


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER ANSWER UR PHONE


----------



## Lolophill13

HELLO


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam here in riverside, told my fam mine n my girl news she's 5 weeks pregnant


Work harder now bro......congrats


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up players. Had a great time with all the family!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUS GOT HOME. HAD MY STRIKE GAME ON. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

It's was a good night last night


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Morning post pics.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont kow if anybody did


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

25 degrees BUMP :thumbsdown:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> 25 degrees BUMP :thumbsdown:


Wear your sarape player stay warm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## dreamer1

Any good news......


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a b selling all my bike parts....except the trike kit,rims,frame....everything else goes....let me know if u guys want something ....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP OC


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Where's HNIC


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Cruising the block on the low low bike


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

5 more days till the wash, be sure to come out n get your cars washed and bring a unwrapped toy to donate n have your car washed free. 10-4pm at westcoast burgers in anaheim.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Cruising the block on the low low bike


Right on. Don't forget your sweater player


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1

Morning.......see ya guys soon....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning.......see ya guys soon....


Nos vemos las nalgas Cuando nos vañemos


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

So if it rain on sat whats the back up plan? OC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

RESCHEDULE FOR ANOTHER DAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

IF IT RAINS CARWASH WILL BE RESCHEDULED, WILL LET EVERYBODY KNOW OR WE MIGHT JUST BE THERE WITH A EZUP SO U CAN STILL DONATE A TOY AT LEAST BUT NO WASH IF IT RAINS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> So if it rain on sat whats the back up plan? OC


Just dump the soap on the cars!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up playerszzzz


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> So if it rain on sat whats the back up plan? OC


It's not going to rain....... I already talk to Jesus n he's backing us up on this one.......but the devil started wit some bs so will see.....cross ur fingers.....


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lmfao


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> It's not going to rain....... I already talk to Jesus n he's backing us up on this one.......but the devil started wit some bs so will see.....cross ur fingers.....


Lol. That's funny shit. Y you talking to both player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He.got lil homiez on his shoulder


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## furby714

ANY OF YOU GOIN TO THIS SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> ANY OF YOU GOIN TO THIS SHOW


NO SIR NOT THAT I KOW, ILL BE IN TX, OC CHAP IS DOING THERE CAR WASH THAT DAY N OTHERS R GOING TO HELP SO I THINK ITS A PASS


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> NO SIR NOT THAT I KOW, ILL BE IN TX, OC CHAP IS DOING THERE CAR WASH THAT DAY N OTHERS R GOING TO HELP SO I THINK ITS A PASS


Orale. Das good gotta do wa u gotta do g


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yup yup, thaught u were gunna roll to the car wash?


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yup yup, thaught u were gunna roll to the car wash?


Yup i will but mayb iill also roll to da show after


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> Yup i will but mayb iill also roll to da show after


orale, ur bike done?


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> orale, ur bike done?


Naww waiting fir my fram


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat u doing to it?


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wat u doing to it?


Was guna go full but neahh just gonna paint it n lookin to get some fiberglass fenders too idk yet but tryna focus on a 20 inch build ama do


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> Was guna go full but neahh just gonna paint it n lookin to get some fiberglass fenders too idk yet but tryna focus on a 20 inch build ama do


sick foo. Only thing is the cash part or we would all be made huh


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> sick foo. Only thing is the cash part or we would all be made huh


If it wasnt for that i wud have a bike made outa 24k gold haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I got bucket,2 things of soap, water hose,squee gee, hose nozzle, some rags,table,ezup.. dreamer were u able to make signs


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I got bucket,2 things of soap, water hose,squee gee, hose nozzle, some rags,table,ezup.. dreamer were u able to make signs


Glass cleaner homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> If it wasnt for that i wud have a bike made outa 24k gold haha


DIPP IT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up my ninjas


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> DIPP IT


Neahh im just playn gold plating is to much crome is good eniff


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOTTA LOOK FLY PLAYER . U KOW WHO TO GET DOWN


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOTTA LOOK FLY PLAYER . U KOW WHO TO GET DOWN


Tru so was up with widow u guna redo or new bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> Tru so was up with widow u guna redo or new bike


i got PLANS FOR IT


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> i got PLANS FOR IT


Koo koo u takin it to texas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U KNOW IT. Thinkin on takin gargoyal aswell


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> U KNOW IT. Thinkin on takin gargoyal aswell


Is that da green one


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> Is that da green one


yes sir


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> yes sir


Koo koo good luck


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> Koo koo good luck


:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I got bucket,2 things of soap, water hose,squee gee, hose nozzle, some rags,table,ezup.. dreamer were u able to make signs


I have the poster boards...5 just gotta go my graffiti......girls ready n I have some flyers left any cruise nites this Friday??????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING FINEST KREW.


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> I have the poster boards...5 just gotta go my graffiti......girls ready n I have some flyers left any cruise nites this Friday??????


dont forget to were your man thong old ladies love that freaky stuff they r heavy tippers do your thing sancho giggalo :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING FINEST KREW.


u on your way already


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOT YET SOON WILL BE


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> dont forget to were your man thong old ladies love that freaky stuff they r heavy tippers do your thing sancho giggalo :biggrin:


Hahaha chales let's put profe to work.......le gustan las abuelitas...


----------



## ElProfeJose

furby714 said:


> Glass cleaner homie


You need armor all too player


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Hahaha chales let's put profe to work.......le gustan las abuelitas...


Nomas el chocolate con un bolillo.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all. What's new in the hood


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL THESE FOO


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning carnales


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Whats up mijas see you oc guys tomorrow rain or shine iam there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were everyone at????


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Work big dog


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL PACKED UP GUNNA HEAD OUT


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> ALL PACKED UP GUNNA HEAD OUT


GOODLUCK BRO AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP...TAKE LOTS OF PICS..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

oneofakind said:


> GOODLUCK BRO AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP...TAKE LOTS OF PICS..


Thnxs bro I heard u were coming?


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thnxs bro I heard u were coming?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

oneofakind said:


>


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thnxs bro I heard u were coming?


All up in you


----------



## mr.widow-maker

In YUMA,AZ


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> All up in you


Im not gay like u.


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> All up in you


Hahahahaha pinche profe manila....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING. BOUT TO GET UP N LOAD UP HERE IN YUMA,AZ


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Im not gay like u.


:roflmao:tell bro just becuse u have pink rosy butt cheeks docent means u r gay just dont tell them how i know there pink :biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Hahahahaha pinche profe manila....


Lol. This fu set him self up.


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Hahahahaha pinche profe manila....


wasup dreamer see u tomorrow ill take some cash foe the rims :biggrin: jk just busting your balls on the rims i picked some up yesterday dont need yours


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING. BOUT TO GET UP N LOAD UP HERE IN YUMA,AZ


What part of Texas you going to. Badabing Texas??


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> wasup dreamer see u tomorrow ill take some cash foe the rims :biggrin: jk just busting your balls on the rims i picked some up yesterday dont need yours


Lol!!! That's funny shit.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all the players pimps and even the hoes out there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sick ass shit here in KRAZY KUTTING PLACE, TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ON THE ROAD AGAIN


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> ON THE ROAD AGAIN


Orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TUSCON AZ NEXT STOP NEW MEXICO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Going down tomorrow at westcoast burgers in anaheim Latins finest carwash/toydrive $10 wash or donate a toy n get ur car washed free . 10-4pm all donations welcomed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Whoever pays for carwash or donate a toy tomorrow for our event will get a ticket for 10% off food purchase at westcoast burgers.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DREAMER THERE LOOKING FOR YOU


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


keep your eyes open for old rides let me know


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN DEMING NEW MEXICO GUNNA STOP IN EL PASO


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

the new fresh clean cut look lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 569798
> the new fresh clean cut look lol


That looks like you should be holding a inmate number player lol!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IN EL PASO TEXAS FOR THE NIGHT. ANOTHER 5HRS TO GO TOMARROW. TTT LATINS FINEST CALIFORINA BC IN DA HOUSE TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Will be updating post in morning if the wash still gonna go on due to weather, if it rains it will be no carwash just a toy donation to drop off toys. I will have an ez-up setup where we will be taking the donations.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING ITS 5:20 AM IN TEXAS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave: There are currently 22 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 21 guests)
* mr.widow-maker


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ON THE ROAD AGAIN TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Going down in 2 hrs Latins finest carwash/toydrive come out n donate a toy n get your carwashed at westcoast burgers in anaheim


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT LATINS FINEST DOING BIG THANGS THIS YEAR


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WATCHA *


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave: There are currently 22 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 21 guests)
> * mr.widow-maker


Wtf!!! That's alot of guests......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning biklows. Just wanted to wish you guys luck on the carwash/toy drive Stay dry and good luck. That all of you tha can make it out there.


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam on r way to the car wash


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> That looks like you should be holding a inmate number player lol!!


Looks like he in jail in mexico......where they put all kind of burritos in ur a$$


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here set up at westcoast burgers


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Looks like he in jail in mexico......where they put all kind of burritos in ur a$$


Pinche dreamer. You speak knowledge. And knowledge is experience.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Congratulations oc bike club with your toy drive today i know you guys are going to make alot of kids x- mas this year TTT for all the kids


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Behalf of Latins finest fam oc I like to thank everyone who came out n donated and thanks to grizzly n his son ritchie for coming out as well


----------



## ElProfeJose

Orale!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Who's all going to traffic toy drive tomorrow hit me up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*FUCK MAN THIS IS 1 BAD ASS SHOW. ITS MIDNIGHT N ITS ATILL POPPIM*


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> *FUCK MAN THIS IS 1 BAD ASS SHOW. ITS MIDNIGHT N ITS ATILL POPPIM*


pics :dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got to the marriot. I THINK I GOT A CHANCE BUT WILL SEE . CROSS UR FINGERS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> pics :dunno:


im posting to facebook and when I get home ill post them to here


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jus got to the marriot. I THINK I GOT A CHANCE BUT WILL SEE . CROSS UR FINGERS


What's his name.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Buenos Dias. Carnales!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT ITS 11 N ALREADY GOT HATERZ LOL


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vole carnales...we had a good turn out at r event ......next year wi will have a bike n pedal car show for sure........


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

WAZ UP FAMILY WHO'S UP FOR A PARTY ON DECEMBER 29TH AT MY PARENTS HOUSE IN RIVERSIDE LIKE AROUND 8PM TILL WHENEVER?


----------



## Socal#13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> WAZ UP FAMILY WHO'S UP FOR A PARTY ON DECEMBER 29TH AT MY PARENTS HOUSE IN RIVERSIDE LIKE AROUND 8PM TILL WHENEVER?


Thays two days after my birthday. 
Party with the lantins finest familia or wat.hahh


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Socal#13 said:


> Thays two days after my birthday.
> Party with the lantins finest familia or wat.hahh


Trying to see if any of the fam wanna have a party that night at my parents


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr party time!!!


----------



## Socal#13

Thats up grumps do your thing homie.


----------



## Socal#13

Profe even knows was up.


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Took 1st place gargoyal semi class . TTT 
IDIDNT PLACE BUT FUCK IT. IT WAS SOMETHING THAT I WONT FORGET. NOT EVERYDAY U GET TO TRAVLE


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were on the highway to hell


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Profe even knows was up.


Yu know it!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Here in new mexico, almost to az, thats when the work begans for the whole week


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Almost to wilcox az


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

mr.widow-maker said:


> Almost to wilcox az


Lil homie do me a favor go on my event and see if it shows the link .. Thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT WHAT UP SHORTY N I WILL HOLD UP BRO


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Made it back to yuma,az. 
BIG THANGS HAPPENING IN 2013


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Qvole ce707


----------



## CE 707

sup bro how did you do at the show an how long was the drive


----------



## mr.widow-maker

13 hrs from yuma to odessa n another 3 hrs to my house. Im stayin here in yuma for a week


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, who's down for a Latins finest pre new yrs party on the 29th of December? Let me know so I can try to start planning and get dj and maybe a taco guy or maybe we can all pitch in a lil something. It would be at my parents house in riverside.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> 13 hrs from yuma to odessa n another 3 hrs to my house. Im stayin here in yuma for a week


Right on bro. Have a happy thanks giving and we will see you soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Pinche miklo I need my trike foo.......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Pinche miklo I need my trike foo.......


Lol. What trike. It's beeeeeen sold player!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Pinche miklo I need my trike foo.......


The vato we sold it to (Carlos aka LOWDUDE) wants the rest of the display. So make sure you get that shit to MIKLOW when he gets back. THANK YOU PLAYER!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## lowdude13

Were the pics from the show up in texas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. Sunday in fullerton, waz up fam anyone wanna come down n roll Imma go..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> Were the pics from the show up in texas


I have no time to post. But there on facebook


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> The vato we sold it to (Carlos aka LOWDUDE) wants the rest of the display. So make sure you get that shit to MIKLOW when he gets back. THANK YOU PLAYER!!


Thats right WE as a team sold dreamerz trike so profe could buy his trike. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Pinche miklo I need my trike foo.......


come to daddy!


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats right WE as a team sold dreamerz trike so profe could buy his trike. :thumbsup:


Simon.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1

Happy thanks giving to all.......thank god we made it to another year.....hope we still riding together for a lot more years to come.......till the wheels fall off....n then we push this bitch....


----------



## EL Presumido

Happy Thanksgiving!!! Hope everyone has a great time with there fam.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Happy thanks giving to all.......thank god we made it to another year.....hope we still riding together for a lot more years to come.......till the wheels fall off....n then we push this bitch....


Ya saves Wey!!!!! That's what it's all about!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats right WE as a team sold dreamerz trike so profe could buy his trike. :thumbsup:


And we didn't spend the feria all in one place eighther.


----------



## ElProfeJose

I need help with my trike I bought. I think I need a new fender


----------



## Lolophill13

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FAM


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING FAM


Yu too what time are the tamales??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOWMAKER COMING HARD 2013
NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> WIDOWMAKER COMING HARD in you 2013
> NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


FIXED!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Window maker. You also make doors or you just make windows??


----------



## dreamer1

Pinche profe mamila......lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

OFF TO WORK


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Pinche profe mamila......lol


Lol. Simon


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning carnales.


----------



## dreamer1

Morning to all.....anything good this weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

wasup family just want to say we are getting to the end of this year, it was a good year, Latins Finest c.c./b.c. was all over the map not bad for a small club that been only out for 1YEAR wow thats was team work at its best , we have big plans for 2013 with the rides and bikes pedal cars ect but we need to have the club plack on our rides bike anything that hits a show , x mas is near and funds are going to be tight for a wail , in saying that i would like to help all of us . i have bike plaks and car placks for sale at cost we r not making no money on these placks , if u want one i do payments or u can go with zeek he gets them from krazy cutting wich are nice too so u have your choice let me know.
And thank You all for making this a great year and 2013 will be even better TTT with Latins Finest Familia :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> wasup family just want to say we are getting to the end of this year, it was a good year, Latins Finest c.c./b.c. was all over the map not bad for a small club that been only out for 1YEAR wow thats was team work at its best , we have big plans for 2013 with the rides and bikes pedal cars ect but we need to have the club plack on our rides bike anything that hits a show , x mas is near and funds are going to be tight for a wail , in saying that i would like to help all of us . i have bike plaks and car placks for sale at cost we r not making no money on these placks , if u want one i do payments or u can go with zeek he gets them from krazy cutting wich are nice too so u have your choice let me know.
> And thank You all for making this a great year and 2013 will be even better TTT with Latins Finest Familia :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LOOK WHOS BACK .BACK A AGAIN GRIZZLY BACK WHAT UP FAM BAM WAS DOWN BUT THE GOOD LORD BLESS LATE HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO ALL HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD ONE WITH THERE FAMILYS BUT ARE X- MAS PARTY COMING SOON ALSO I NEED THE CONDINA $


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

lowdude13 said:


> wasup family just want to say we are getting to the end of this year, it was a good year, Latins Finest c.c./b.c. was all over the map not bad for a small club that been only out for 1YEAR wow thats was team work at its best , we have big plans for 2013 with the rides and bikes pedal cars ect but we need to have the club plack on our rides bike anything that hits a show , x mas is near and funds are going to be tight for a wail , in saying that i would like to help all of us . i have bike plaks and car placks for sale at cost we r not making no money on these placks , if u want one i do payments or u can go with zeek he gets them from krazy cutting wich are nice too so u have your choice let me know.
> And thank You all for making this a great year and 2013 will be even better TTT with Latins Finest Familia :thumbsup:


Good job fam this is so true so get with carlos on this topic there nice plaques x4


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT for Latins Finest! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lowdude13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT for Latins Finest! :thumbsup: :h5:


thanks brother , ttt for good times b.c.:thumbsup: a very good supporter ...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lowdude13 said:


> thanks brother , ttt for good times b.c.:thumbsup: a very good supporter ...


Fosho bro! Anytime! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. What's. up!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here in riverside since wensday going back to oc tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*IM GOING GOING BACK TO BACK TO CALI CALI. *
Headed back today


----------



## flacolpachuco

nice bikes homie


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *IM GOING GOING BACK TO BACK TO CALI CALI. *
> Headed back today


Orale.


----------



## dreamer1

The pedal car is for sale......let me know


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> The pedal car is for sale......let me know


Current reg?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

flacolpachuco said:


> nice bikes homie


THANKS BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I JUS GOT HOME. YA BOY


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> I JUS GOT HOME. YA BOY


Glad u got home safe....now wats the next show??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Going to fullerton tomorrow for veijitos cruise night n toydrive


----------



## ElProfeJose

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Glad u got home safe....now wats the next show??


Lol. Simon. Get your shit together miklowwww and roll out.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here at veijitos toydrive oc fullerton


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Glad u got home safe....now wats the next show??


Dec 9 indio,ca


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Simon. Get your shit together miklowwww and roll out.


hmmmm


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dec 9 indio,ca


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEJANO SUPERSHOW IN TEXAS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLLERS ONLY SHOW, LEMME KNOW


lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up fam where u guys at....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dec8th impalas toydrive in anaheim in the am and reflections cruise night in the evening I'm gonna hit both going out REPPING to the fullest who wants to roll with?


----------



## Socal#13

Dec 9 viejitos i.e toy drive in fontana


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up socal....


----------



## Socal#13

Was cracking homie..


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FONTANA N INDIO SAME DAY. TTT MAYBE WE CAN SPLIT UP BECAUSE I KOW NOT ALL WANTS TO HIT INDIO


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> FONTANA N INDIO SAME DAY. TTT MAYBE WE CAN SPLIT UP BECAUSE I KOW NOT ALL WANTS TO HIT INDIO


Great ideal player!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morninig to all The biklowwwwws out There!!!! TTT. Stay up pimps!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Morning cabrones


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Morning cabrones


u finaly found ur password lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning cabrones


Ke onda jugador !!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> u finaly found ur password lol


pw is MIKLOW69


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> pw is MIKLOW69


u wish it was that easy


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump wht up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up


----------



## dreamer1

Pinche miklo......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Que pasa


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fam who's all going to indio on the 9th?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Me, maybe carlos n jose rios


----------



## dreamer1

Why dont u gays come to O.C for toy drive...dec 9


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Why dont u gays come to O.C fordrive...dec 9


 Latins finest all over showing love


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Why dont u guys come to O.C for toy drive...dec 9


FIXED


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> FIXED


Lol...look better how it was


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Angel bike and HD LOOKS LIKE GOING TO INDIO ZIEKLO


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up fam who's all going to indio on the 9th?


Count me out.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Angel bike and HD LOOKS LIKE GOING TO INDIO ZIEKLO


You guys have funnnnn. Little Mijas!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Wht up jose


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wht up jose


Chilling at the pad. U?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Just got home from el presumido a house. Car looks Off the hook. Meet a potential new member


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool cant wait to. Meet the new prospect


----------



## dreamer1

Bump at work ready to make more $$$$$ for the fucken lawyer...lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Bump at work ready to make more $$$$$ for the fucken lawyer...lol


Orale.


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Angel bike and HD LOOKS LIKE GOING TO INDIO ZIEKLO


SOUNDS GOOD! WHAT ABOUT DANIEL?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## dreamer1

Everybody going to indio....ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dreamer u r gunna go? TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Not me....we gonna represent here sat n sunday...for impalas n temptations toy drive....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Not me....we gonna represent here sat n sunday...for impalas n temptations toy drive....


Orale!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*DECEMBER 8TH. INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIENCE PICNIC N NEXT DAY REPPIN IN INDIO*


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> *DECEMBER 8TH. INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIENCE PICNIC N NEXT DAY REPPIN IN INDIO*


I am in..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sounds like a plan


----------



## dreamer1

Dec 8 I belive is impalas n 9 temptations....so I dont think we gonna make it


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *DECEMBER 8TH. INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIENCE PICNIC N NEXT DAY REPPIN IN INDIO*


Must be nice!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

IF THIS ISN'T CHRISTMAS SPIRIT WHILE LOWRIDING I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY WTF U SCRATCH MY KANDY PAINT:guns:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY WTF U SCRATCH MY KANDY PAINT:guns:


Sorry player the flake will blend it in.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Lol zieklo got money like that paint shit over night


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Lol zieklo got money like that paint shit over night


That's right player. Why you tripping. Don't worry. I didn't scratched the engraving on the bumpers!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> That's right player. Why you tripping. Don't worry. I didn't scratched the engraving on the bumpers!!!!


Lol funny shit!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Lol funny shit!!!!


Ese Wey nomás se la pasa cagando la banana


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> That's right player. Why you tripping. Don't worry. I didn't scratched the engraving on the bumpers!!!!


U better not. Paper dont fall off trees


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> U better not. Paper dont fall off trees


No but if you get it done right it is made out of trees


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up bc


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LETS GET PAGE 450 TODAY


----------



## lowdude13

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13

Bump bumper bump


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS GET PAGE 450 TODAY


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## EL Presumido

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Bump at work ready to make more $$$$$ for the fucken lawyer...lol


call los defensores al 976-xxxx :biggrin: proglems reswelto , i think how u spell that shit ,


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Ese Wey nomás se la pasa cagando la banana


Le guata cagar la banana al wuey


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> call los defensores al 976-xxxx :biggrin: proglems reswelto , i think how u spell that shit ,


Lol serio


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

On my way to work.....


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> On my way to work.....


chingale bro make that money


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam bam


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up.....feeling weird....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Morning carnales....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam i would like everyone to give Shirley a call are txt and let her know what you are bring to the x-mas party on DECEMBER 15 it we be in the evening time so please communicate and let's make it happen thank you


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


SUP PLAYER




Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning fam i would like everyone to give Shirley a call are txt and let her know what you are bring to the x-mas party on DECEMBER 15 it we be in the evening time so please communicate and let's make it happen thank you


I AGREEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> SUP PLAYER
> 
> 
> 
> I AGREEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wat up.....feeling weird....


What's his name


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> What's his name


No mames


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat y'all doing....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Just got home.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning playerz


----------



## dreamer1

Morning girls


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning girls


Lol. What's up carnal!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vo profe ay te ablo al rato carnal......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Qvole hynas


----------



## dreamer1

wats up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer I don't think Imma be able to goto the oc alliance meeting tomorrow I have some family things I got to do so ur gonna have to go sorry


----------



## dreamer1

Its all good bro.....good thing u reminded me bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Sup fam


----------



## bluedream323

TTT LATINS FINEST BC ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP !


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> TTT LATINS FINEST BC ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP !


That's rite bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT WHAT UP LA CHAPTER


----------



## ElProfeJose

Miklowwww. What's up player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right here kickin it at my pad. Partyin it up


----------



## lowdude13

Have u seen jose new bike has new custom seat lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Got in a fight wth a drunk tonight. LOL THAUGHT IT WAS MY GOOD OL BUDDY "token white boy "from vegas comimg over! 
Wat a night over here at my pad! GOOD NIGHT PLAYERS STAY UP. GOT WORK AT 5AM


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> Have u seen jose new bike has new custom seat lol


It's Phil's new bike


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Got in a fight wth a drunk tonight. LOL THAUGHT IT WAS MY GOOD OL BUDDY "token white boy "from vegas comimg over!
> Wat a night over here at my pad! GOOD NIGHT PLAYERS STAY UP. GOT WORK AT 5AM


5 am?? Doing what damnnnn player. You sound all fucken busy now.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats how I roll


----------



## dreamer1

Working on my day off


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


----------



## bluedream323

How's it going guys ?


----------



## bluedream323

:h5:


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> How's it going guys ?


We doing good bro how u been.....


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> :h5:


uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> How's it going guys ?


Good player. Can't complain.


----------



## ElProfeJose

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/343393-group-pic-fest-18.html


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to you all.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

Just went out n support a fellow member from temptations who past away.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Who going to INDIO to the tamale featival? Lets roll together


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Just went out n support a fellow member from temptations who past away.......


Orale.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who going to INDIO to the tamale featival? Lets roll together


Not me. I'm grounded. Can't leave the dealer for the entire week. They have extended my hours. And shorten my pay. That's just awesome!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ORALE


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1

uffin:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Been thinking of selling or trading my 26inch Chrome cruiser what u all think?


----------



## dreamer1

Sell it bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEADED BACK FROM INDIO. 
GOOD DAY OUT HERE WTH LATINS FINEST IE. not all about lowriding , but going out n having fun. TTT


----------



## bluedream323

good the hear


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up bluedreams....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Everyone check in at the car club page.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning felllaaaaahs


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up mijas good morning


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up....morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up cabrones


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT SOME NEW STUFF UP MY SLEVE FOR 2013


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UNIQUES SHOW GOING TO BE GOOD!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CONFERMING MORE BIKES FOR UNIQUES SHOW!!!!:h5: :naughty: THERE WILL BE A NEW CLUB TAKING MOST ENTRIES!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOT SOME NEW STUFF UP MY SLEVE FOR 2013


Right on. Can't wait to see them. But we have no choice.


----------



## ElProfeJose

MIKLOW WHEN ARE YOU GONNA BUILD A CAR!?????


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## Socal#13

Bump for the homies 
Some down and chill homies latins finest 



Zek hit a homie up.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Bump for the homies
> Some down and chill homies latins finest
> 
> 
> 
> Zek hit a homie up.


Thanks for the bump player


----------



## Socal#13

No problema homie..


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up socal ....hope to see ya soon bro I know I ou some feria dont trip ....ill get u bro


----------



## Socal#13

Wats up dreamer ...
You do?


----------



## dreamer1

U guys going to the new yrs picnic


----------



## dreamer1

uffin: lunch break uffin:


----------



## lowdude13

*bump*


----------



## dreamer1

Morning carnales


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> U guys going to the new yrs picnic


I.E one?
If my bike is stilll all togther yeah.


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> I.E one?
> If my bike is stilll all togther yeah.


Yup...well see ya ther bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Wat up socal ....hope to see ya soon bro I know I ou some feria dont trip ....ill get u bro


I thaught u paid him at vegas in the parking lot? Member the he passed it to me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Bump for the homies
> Some down and chill homies latins finest
> 
> 
> 
> Zek hit a homie up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up good morning toys are us kids lol


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I thaught u paid him at vegas in the parking lot? Member the he passed it to me


I know I did foo...im just fucking wit socal....lol see if he gets exited


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> I know I did foo...im just fucking wit socal....lol see if he gets exited


ORALE


----------



## ElProfeJose

2013 ALTIMA


----------



## Socal#13

Dreamer gotta lay the weed down foo.


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Dreamer gotta lay the weed down foo.


Lol serio


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Dreamer gotta lay the weed down foo.


As long as he lays something. Lol. SIENDO ABUJERO AUNQUE SEA DE CABALLERO!!!!! SO PHILL STILL HAS A CHANCE. LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose

A FALTA DE PAN BORONAS.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> As long as he lays something. Lol. SIENDO ABUJERO AUNQUE SEA DE CABALLERO!!!!! SO PHILL STILL HAS A CHANCE. LOL


Y esas mamadas ........pasalas


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Y esas mamadas ........pasalas


Lol.


----------



## furby714

Yo dreamer u goin to da impalas show saterday


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam bam


----------



## dreamer1

furby714 said:


> Yo dreamer u goin to da impalas show saterday


Simon furby will b ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKS LIKE IM GOING SATURDAY TO A PARADE WTH THE HIGH DESERT CHAPTER :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKS LIKE IM GOING SATURDAY TO A PARADE WTH THE HIGH DESERT CHAPTER :thumbsup:


Orale. That's cool. We are going to give you a new nick name. The traveler. Or something like that.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players!!! What it do.


----------



## dreamer1

Ke pedo!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale. That's cool. We are going to give you a new nick name. The traveler. Or something like that.


Simon. I like seeing new things, gets boring to see the same stuff again n again


----------



## furby714

dreamer1 said:


> Simon furby will b ther


Orale see u there


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Simon. I like seeing new things, gets boring to see the same stuff again n again


I hear you player


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up OC!!


----------



## Ladybug32

Sup it's Joey my texting is off only can get incoming calls right now


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ladybug32 said:


> Sup it's Joey my texting is off only can get incoming calls right now[/QUOTE
> 
> Orale. U oc boys like having limited phone service. That's coo


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Ladybug32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup it's Joey my texting is off only can get incoming calls right now[/QUOTE
> 
> Orale. U oc boys like having limited phone service. That's coo
> 
> 
> 
> We poor cabron......plus there's no unlimited in O.C
Click to expand...


----------



## lowdude13

Thats y u need to ie bro unlimited de todo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> Thats y u need to ie bro unlimited de todo


That's right carnales. Unlimited everything.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. OC and the limited Internet and text messages. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Looks good TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

I'm gonna post some pictures of my car.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Got pics of all the cc members


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up cabrones....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up


----------



## Ladybug32

Ladybug's Phone Never Goes Off


----------



## dreamer1

Ladybug32 said:


> Ladybug's Phone Never Goes Off


Service does.......lol


----------



## Ladybug32

He'll No Not My, Cuz Im Daddy Lil Girl n He Love Me, That's The Only Thing In Life That He Will Pay For Me Still Is My Cell Phone... So Haha Sucker


----------



## dreamer1

Ladybug32 said:


> He'll No Not My, Cuz Im Daddy Lil Girl n He Love Me, That's The Only Thing In Life That He Will Pay For Me Still Is My Cell Phone... So Haha Sucker


Dammm I wish I could b white...n b daddys lil boy....


----------



## Ladybug32

Haha if u wanna go there my dad is not white he is full Mexican , my mom is white fool


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Dammm I wish I could b white...n b daddys lil boy....



YOU ARE DADDYS LITTLE BOY.......WELL WHEN YOUR NOT WEARING A DRESS..........


----------



## ElProfeJose

<a href="http://s1225.beta.photobucket.com/user/mycarguyjr/story/5503" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee385/mycarguyjr/story/5503/thumb/large.png" border="0" alt="mycarguyjr's Story"/></a>


----------



## ElProfeJose

<iframe src="http://s1225.beta.photobucket.com/user/mycarguyjr/story/5503/embed" width="600" height="400" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>


----------



## ElProfeJose

http://s1225.beta.photobucket.com/user/mycarguyjr/story/5503


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## ElProfeJose

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Orale. Simon. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. Time to take the eye bugers out and start the day.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning. Time to take the eye bugers out and start the day.


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

ZEEEKLOW HAS THE ROLL CALL ON DECK PLAYER HES GOT IT ALL FIGURED OUT.....


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

ZZZZEEEKLOWWWWWWW WHERE IS THE ROLL CALL PLAYER???


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Morning ladies


----------



## ElProfeJose

FOR ALL YOU THAT HAVENT SEEN EL PRESUMIDO UP FRONT AND PERSONAL HERE IS A VIDEO I SHOT A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO AT NIGHT TIME CHECK IT OUT!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

LOOK AT THE CC PAGE I JUST POSTED A BUNCH OF PIC THAT WE TOOK THIS YEAR


----------



## dreamer1

Almost a year carnales.....grasias


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Almost a year carnales.....grasias


Simona la pelona


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> ZZZZEEEKLOWWWWWWW WHERE IS THE ROLL CALL PLAYER???


Got to coppy n paist from the car page


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
> ......*ME*
> 1.WIDOWMAKER
> 2.GARGOYAL
> 3.POPS 26INCH
> 4.PEDAL CAR
> 5.NEW TOY
> 6.TRIKE
> *CARLOS
> *7. ALLIEN TRIKE
> 8. TOYSTORY
> 9. PURPLE HAZE
> 10. HELLO KITTY
> 11. NEW TOY
> 12. NEW TOY
> *RICHIE
> *13. ANGLES 4 LIFE
> 14. NEW TOY
> *DANIEL
> *15.TAPOUT
> *JOSE RIOS JR
> *16.trike
> *POMONA ANTHONY
> *17.PURPLE DICE ( MAYBE 3 MORE BIKES )
> *JOSE AKA EL PROOFE
> *18.TRIKE
> *DREAMER
> *19. AZTEC DREAMS
> *TEAM HIGH POWER*
> 20. MONSTER BIKE
> 21. BLUE NATION
> 22. BEACH CRUIZER
> *HIGH DESERT
> *23. ORANGE BIKE
> 24. CARE BEAR
> 25. PURPLE BIKE
> 26. 20INCH STRETCH
> 27. STRAWBERRY SHORT CAKE
> *NELSON
> *28.BLUE DREAM
> *FELIX
> *29.?
> 30.?
> 31.?
> N MAYBE A FEW MORE IF ALL WORK OUT AS PLAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ROLL CALL
*UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
......*ME*
1.WIDOWMAKER
2.GARGOYAL
3.POPS 26INCH
4.PEDAL CAR
5.NEW TOY
6.TRIKE
*CARLOS
*7. ALLIEN TRIKE
8. TOYSTORY
9. PURPLE HAZE
10. HELLO KITTY
11. NEW TOY
12. NEW TOY
*RICHIE
*13. ANGLES 4 LIFE
14. NEW TOY
*DANIEL
*15.TAPOUT
*JOSE RIOS JR
*16.trike
*POMONA ANTHONY
*17.PURPLE DICE ( MAYBE 3 MORE BIKES )
*JOSE AKA EL PROOFE
*18.TRIKE
*DREAMER
*19. AZTEC DREAMS
*TEAM HIGH POWER*
20. MONSTER BIKE
21. BLUE NATION
22. BEACH CRUIZER
*HIGH DESERT
*23. ORANGE BIKE
24. CARE BEAR
25. PURPLE BIKE
26. 20INCH STRETCH
27. STRAWBERRY SHORT CAKE
*NELSON
*28.BLUE DREAM
*FELIX
*29.?
30.?
31.?
N MAYBE A FEW MORE IF ALL WORK OUT AS PLAN[/QUOTE]


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

mr.widow-maker said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
> ......*ME*
> 1.WIDOWMAKER
> 2.GARGOYAL
> 3.POPS 26INCH
> 4.PEDAL CAR
> 5.NEW TOY
> 6.TRIKE
> *CARLOS
> *7. ALLIEN TRIKE
> 8. TOYSTORY
> 9. PURPLE HAZE
> 10. HELLO KITTY
> 11. NEW TOY
> 12. NEW TOY
> *RICHIE
> *13. ANGLES 4 LIFE
> 14. NEW TOY
> *DANIEL
> *15.TAPOUT
> *JOSE RIOS JR
> *16.trike
> *POMONA ANTHONY
> *17.PURPLE DICE ( MAYBE 3 MORE BIKES )
> *JOSE AKA EL PROOFE
> *18.TRIKE
> *DREAMER
> *19. AZTEC DREAMS
> *TEAM HIGH POWER*
> 20. MONSTER BIKE
> 21. BLUE NATION
> 22. BEACH CRUIZER
> *HIGH DESERT
> *23. ORANGE BIKE
> 24. CARE BEAR
> 25. PURPLE BIKE
> 26. 20INCH STRETCH
> 27. STRAWBERRY SHORT CAKE
> *NELSON
> *28.BLUE DREAM
> *FELIX
> *29.?
> 30.?
> 31.?
> N MAYBE A FEW MORE IF ALL WORK OUT AS PLAN


[/QUOTE]
Is that it?? Lol Jk Latins finest going for club participation


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump cant wait to the 15 x-mas party


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Is that it?? Lol Jk Latins finest going for club participation[/QUOTE]

WERE GOING FOR FUN, IF WE GET IT THEN WE DO. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> Is that it?? Lol Jk Latins finest going for club participation


WERE GOING FOR FUN, IF WE GET IT THEN WE DO. TTT[/QUOTE]

N there could be more, thats not all of them.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Is that it?? Lol Jk Latins finest going for club participation[/QUOTE]

Hahaaaaaa


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump cant wait to the 15 x-mas party


That makes two of us. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## dreamer1

Yup yup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

mr.widow-maker said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
> ......*ME*
> 1.WIDOWMAKER
> 2.GARGOYAL
> 3.POPS 26INCH
> 4.PEDAL CAR
> 5.NEW TOY
> 6.TRIKE
> *CARLOS
> *7. ALLIEN TRIKE
> 8. TOYSTORY
> 9. PURPLE HAZE
> 10. HELLO KITTY
> 11. NEW TOY
> 12. NEW TOY
> *RICHIE
> *13. ANGLES 4 LIFE
> 14. NEW TOY
> *DANIEL
> *15.TAPOUT
> *JOSE RIOS JR
> *16.trike
> *POMONA ANTHONY
> *17.PURPLE DICE ( MAYBE 3 MORE BIKES )
> *JOSE AKA EL PROOFE
> *18.TRIKE
> *DREAMER
> *19. AZTEC DREAMS
> *TEAM HIGH POWER*
> 20. MONSTER BIKE
> 21. BLUE NATION
> 22. BEACH CRUIZER
> *HIGH DESERT
> *23. ORANGE BIKE
> 24. CARE BEAR
> 25. PURPLE BIKE
> 26. 20INCH STRETCH
> 27. STRAWBERRY SHORT CAKE
> *NELSON
> *28.BLUE DREAM
> *FELIX
> *29.?
> 30.?
> 31.?
> N MAYBE A FEW MORE IF ALL WORK OUT AS PLAN


[/QUOTE]
Front done back with pre reg to follow


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump good morning fam bam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

At lunch.


----------



## Socal#13

I thougth joey was selling his beach cruser for 3 beans.


----------



## Ladybug32

Socal#13 said:


> I thougth joey was selling his beach cruser for 3 beans.


I might sell it or trade it still thinking about it, I'm using my girl phone


----------



## mr.widow-maker

log out n log into urs


Ladybug32 said:


> I might sell it or trade it still thinking about it, I'm using my girl phone


----------



## Ladybug32

mr.widow-maker said:


> log out n log into urs


I can't remember my password


----------



## Socal#13

Ladybug32 said:


> I can't remember my password


Hahahahhahahahha...

Anyone have a clean ccimple pixe up fir trade.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Hahahahhahahahha...
> 
> Anyone have a clean ccimple pixe up fir trade.


I got 2pixies


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up mijas


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> I thougth joey was selling his beach cruser for 3 beans.


3 beans n a bag of puppy chow


----------



## Socal#13

Zek piks ..
Dreamer hahahh.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Zek piks ..
> Dreamer hahahh.


Didnt say I was selling them. Lol


----------



## Socal#13

Alrigth its cool.


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Didnt say I was selling them. Lol


your a fo


----------



## dreamer1

Pinche miklo.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Didnt say I was selling them. Lol


Yur an idiot.


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Yur an idiot.


He meant he loves u


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam


----------



## Ladybug32

dreamer1 said:


> 3 beans n a bag of puppy chow


Joey is not sellin his bike yet, that is by bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornignto all


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Morning......going to impalas later on the day....without bike cuz I gotta a flat tire.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*GETTING READY FOR TOMARROW*


----------



## Wiick3d951

dreamer1 said:


> Morning......going to impalas later on the day....without bike cuz I gotta a flat tire.....


Valyo


----------



## KrazyKutting

mr.widow-maker said:


> *GETTING READY FOR TOMARROW*
> View attachment 579114


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


KrazyKutting said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all.


----------



## ElProfeJose

You guys have fun this nice day out there.


----------



## dreamer1

Post pics cabrones....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its jus me


----------



## bluedream323

Good morning


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up blue dream.....how u doing bro


----------



## Ladybug32




----------



## bluedream323

I'm doing good what about you ?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What who's ready for the party next weekend see everyone there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TAKING HOME FROM ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA SHOW
1ST PLACE FULL 
BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE
$50 BUCKS 

LATINS FINEST REPRESENTING ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> I'm doing good what about you ?


Same here....see ya at the party!!!!!


----------



## bluedream323

See you there :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What who's ready for the party next weekend see everyone there


Party? WHere


----------



## ElProfeJose

Did you also get a cookie



mr.widow-maker said:


> TAKING HOME FROM ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA SHOW
> 1ST PLACE FULL
> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE
> $50 BUCKS
> 
> LATINS FINEST REPRESENTING ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Did you also get a cookie


No but I got u some more anal lube so u can ride ur bikla 
On christmas


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Did you also get a cookie


N a glass of milk....lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> No but I got u some more anal lube so u can ride ur bikla
> On christmas


lol. I'm gonna let you ride me for Xmas Puto.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Pinche MIKLOW mamon.


----------



## ElProfeJose

All in favor to kick MIKLOW ass on the Xmas party?? Say yeeeeeeah por mamon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> lol. I'm gonna let you ride me for Xmas Puto.


Its all good real ladys 1st


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its all good real ladys 1st


dreamer you heard the man


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> All in favor to kick MIKLOW ass on the Xmas party?? Say yeeeeeeah por mamon


Siiiii


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> dreamer you heard the man


Lol.....mamones


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Lol.....mamones


ke onda carnal.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Rode it to go drop off Lil Jose.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U need a lil radio


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*I guess the news was talking about the show yesterday n GARGOYAL made it to the TV. n they got a good look at the PLAQUE aswell*


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> U need a lil radio


Lol. You read my mind. Maybe like joeys radio.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *I guess the news was talking about the show yesterday n GARGOYAL made it to the TV. n they got a good look at the PLAQUE aswell*


No shit huh. Right on. Hopefully it's all good news. Lol


----------



## dreamer1

Morning fam......good job miklo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> What up TTT


Wats up phill...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Latins finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up phill...


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT for phill. And the hopper coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Ladybug32

It's Joey here at uci hospital my girl just went into surgery for appendicitis


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ladybug32 said:


> It's Joey here at uci hospital my girl just went into surgery for appendicitis


O wow. Hopefully everything turns out good.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT for phill. And the hopper coming soon


Phill. Where you at player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Want to wish Joey a Happy BIRTHDAY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What fam bam see everyone on Saturday


----------



## Ladybug32

Surgery went good baby is ok


----------



## dreamer1

Ladybug32 said:


> Surgery went good baby is ok


God is good bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hbd joey


----------



## KrazyKutting

Ladybug32 said:


> Surgery went good baby is ok


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KrazyKutting said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam bam


----------



## dreamer1

Wtf I just found out jenni Rivera is dead n pedro infante too....wtf


----------



## ElProfeJose

Biklowssss


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wtf I just found out jenni Rivera is dead n pedro infante too....wtf


No seas mamon!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> No seas mamon!!!


Lo mamon se pega carnal....im learning from the best


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wow ur 3 days late


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Lo mamon se pega carnal....im learning from the best


Pinche miklow


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wow ur 3 days late


3 days late. Who. The Vegas girl ???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> 3 days late. Who. The Vegas girl ???


Wtf


----------



## Ladybug32

Tired ass f#*$ my girl home now resting


----------



## Ladybug32

last night before the surgery


----------



## dreamer1

Looks like a vegas pic bro.......


----------



## dreamer1

Im in fucken pain


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Im in fucken pain


Vale madre


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Vale madre


Neta........1st jenni rivera dies n now this.......wats next! !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Neta........1st jenni rivera dies n now this.......wats next! !!!!!


the weenee bike gets stolen ,,,


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lmao


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> the weenee bike gets stolen ,,,


That would devistate everyone of you gays. I Mean guys.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> the weenee bike gets stolen ,,,


Se muere el profe de la tristesa.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*APRIL 13-14 , 2013 THINKIN ABOUT LOWRIDER EVENT NEW MEXICO*


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Se muere el profe de la tristesa.....


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *APRIL 13-14 , 2013 THINKIN ABOUT LOWRIDER EVENT NEW MEXICO*


Drive safe


----------



## dreamer1

At yhe fucken dentist


----------



## bluedream323

What up TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Just got my tooth pull out.....hurts like a [email protected]$/^


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Poooor baby


----------



## Ladybug32

dreamer1 said:


> Just got my tooth pull out.....hurts like a [email protected]$/^


Well at least it's a tooth and not big sugary like me.. Try getting ur dame appendix taking out well you are pregnant at the same time and having the dr. Telling you that your life is in high risk and the baby too.


----------



## Ladybug32

Ladybug32 said:


> View attachment 580748
> last night before the surgery


I wasn't in pain laying down I was very hungry n tired


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No bueno


----------



## dreamer1

Ladybug32 said:


> Well at least it's a tooth and not big sugary like me.. Try getting ur dame appendix taking out well you are pregnant at the same time and having the dr. Telling you that your life is in high risk and the baby too.


Shit.......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam bam whose ready 4 Saturday


----------



## Ladybug32

We will be there, even if I'm sore


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lady bug and dreamer. Get better soon.


----------



## dreamer1

In pain I think im a get a fever.....im hoping to come up wit some feria for sat...I spend all my money at the dentist....this is y Mexican need insurance....


----------



## Ladybug32

Dreamer u have to go I'm in more pain then u stop being a lil baby n man up n deal with a lil tooth that got pulled n go to the Xmas party... U cry baby


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up dreamer we need to go donate the toys soon or imma just take the bag I have n go donate it n u can take the bag u have to the teacher


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2013 WIDOW MAKER 2013


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up dreamer we need to go donate the toys soon or imma just take the bag I have n go donate it n u can take the bag u have to the teacher


There you guys go. Split them.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Be carefull out there. Rain is coming down !!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To 
The 
Top from the GOODTIMES


----------



## dreamer1

Ladybug32 said:


> Dreamer u have to go I'm in more pain then u stop being a lil baby n man up n deal with a lil tooth that got pulled n go to the Xmas party... U cry baby


Read good n then reply...its not about the pain ok


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up dreamer we need to go donate the toys soon or imma just take the bag I have n go donate it n u can take the bag u have to the teacher


Bro it was ur idea to take them before they get out of school....we even talk to the teacher last Saturday n we agree Wednesday will b the day....r u on drugs! !!!??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> Bro it was ur idea to take them before they get out of school....we even talk to the teacher last Saturday n we agree Wednesday will b the day....r u on drugs! !!!??


Got to give me the date so I can request off from work


----------



## dreamer1

This Wednesday bro we can do it at noon the way u dont miss ur day.....lets get ready


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> This Wednesday bro we can do it at noon the way u dont miss ur day.....lets get ready


He said after 3 o clock


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> He said after 3 o clock


See bro u know the news.....well then lets make it Wednesday at 3 bro let me txt him later on n ill let u know bro....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

dreamer1 said:


> See bro u know the news.....well then lets make it Wednesday at 3 bro let me txt him later on n ill let u know bro....


Ok


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up.


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> What up


sky


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up.


clouds


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Just got my tooth pull out.....hurts like a [email protected]$/^


----------



## lowdude13

Ladybug32 said:


> Dreamer u have to go I'm in more pain then u stop being a lil baby n man up n deal with a lil tooth that got pulled n go to the Xmas party... U cry baby


tell him sister :boink:


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> See bro u know the news.....well then lets make it Wednesday at 3 bro let me txt him later on n ill let u know bro....


take plenty of pics .


----------



## Lolophill13

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANIEL 16 CAME TO FAST


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up felllahhhhhs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up cabrones.....wat u guys been doing


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So what u guys think should I take my bike out to riverside with me this weekend n go Sunday to the show in Perris even know it might rain?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dunno .lol


----------



## dreamer1

Morning ladies n gays


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up gummy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Do u guys think I need my ez up for Sunday or no cause u guys have one


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Do u guys think I need my ez up for Sunday or no cause u guys have one


jst bring it in case


----------



## dreamer1

Joey we r set for Wednesday at 3 to go n donate all toys at Roosevelt. ...


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Joey we r set for Wednesday at 3 to go n donate all toys at Roosevelt. ...


take pics bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MY NEW PROJECT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> MY NEW WINNIE BIKE


Fixed!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*FIXED*


dreamer1 said:


> CAN I RIDE IT I LIKE WINNIES!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Don't remember saying shit lik that.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:werd:


dreamer1 said:


> i member when el proofe taught me to ride those biklas...


----------



## dreamer1

Pinche miklo.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Fixed!!!!!


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

You Guys are funny


----------



## dreamer1

Mikoo going koo koo


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

See wat I mean


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

See everyone tomorrow good night


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTMFT*


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT HELPED PUT A SMILE ON KIDS FACES THIS HOLIDAY SEASON!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## ElProfeJose

Today is the day


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Buens dias carnales.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Getting ready to head to our Xmas party


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT WAITING ON THE HIGH DESERT TO ROLL THREW


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT WAITING ON THE HIGH DESERT TO ROLL THREW


Orale.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waiting on joeys butt , takes forever


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT GOOD NIGHT AT THE CHRISTMAS PARTY


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT GOOD NIGHT AT THE CHRISTMAS PARTY


Yes. It was a great time.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT HEADED TO LO NUESTRO BIKE N PEDAL SHOW


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT HEADED TO LO NUESTRO BIKE N PEDAL SHOW


Orale.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Good morning.


----------



## dreamer1

Buenos dias


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Good day kicking it with Latins finest ie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR
BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE
BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER car
2ND PLACE PEDAL CAR
1ST PLACE 90'S
CLUB PARTISIPATION 
TTMFT LATINS FINEST CC/BC


----------



## dreamer1

Good job


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHATS UP GUYS. MY PHONE IS OFFICIALLY BROKEN. *PM ME IF U NEED ANYTHING*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT*


----------



## dreamer1

Playing the smurfs...where u fools at


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Thinking that blue nation probably be going under construction soon


----------



## dreamer1

Do it bro........get ready for march


----------



## Wiick3d951

Guessing that show was dead?


----------



## dreamer1

Have no idea bro I wasn't ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thinking that blue nation probably be going under construction soon


Right on player. TTT.


----------



## lowdude13

Wiick3d951 said:


> Guessing that show was dead?


 started off zlow but picked ul towards the afternoon there was another sbow going on somwere else .it got full no complainants here


----------



## dreamer1

Morning family. .....


----------



## bluedream323

what up guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST*


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up blue dream...how u been bro...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam bam who's going to the next show up in high desert show them some love this coming Saturday


----------



## bluedream323

ive been good . what about you


----------



## bluedream323

is it a bike and pedle car show ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*getting a NEW PHONE. but its going to be like a week till i get it*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

bluedream323 said:


> is it a bike and pedle car show ?


yes sir


----------



## bluedream323

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> ive been good . what about you


Same here hro chilling getting ready for Christmas ....hows the fam


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What up fam bam who's going to the next show up in high desert show them some love this coming Saturday


I would like to go...whos going....idk if my escalade would go ip the hill thou....


----------



## bluedream323

there good , hows yours ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*bumpity BUMP TTMFT*


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> there good , hows yours ?


Same here bro getting ready for Christmas. ...


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up lokos....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam bam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKIN GOOD GUYS KEEP IT UP


----------



## bluedream323

congradulations with those trophies you guys won on sunday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> congradulations with those trophies you guys won on sunday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## bluedream323

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up cabrones


----------



## dreamer1

Any plans for the end of the world .......12-21-12...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GO CRUIZE THE LOWLOW BIKLAS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Dreamer u want me to meet u at the school tomorrow


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Any plans for the end of the world .......12-21-12...


watch the Flintstones in my man thong drinking a corona dont hate jose :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer u want me to meet u at the school tomorrow


dreamer going back to school hno:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


who is that on purple haze


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Dreamer u want me to meet u at the school tomorrow[/QUOTE
> Yea if u want bro ill try to b ther at 2:45 check how many toys u got n im a do the same here


----------



## dreamer1

On my way to work......


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> TEAM HI POWER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer u want me to meet u at the school tomorrow[/QUOTE
> Yea if u want bro ill try to b ther at 2:45 check how many toys u got n im a do the same here
> 
> 
> 
> Take some picture guys
Click to expand...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning vatos locos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up players?!!! What's good in the neighborhood.


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up players?!!! What's good in the neighborhood.


Bumps


----------



## dreamer1

More bumps


----------



## dreamer1

At Roosevelt elementary donating toys for the kids.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> At Roosevelt elementary donating toys for the kids.....


bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good job OC make those kids day NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## cwplanet

A sincere thanks to LATINS FINEST for the toy donations to Roosevelt School/ SANTA ANA!
We appreciate the support and partnership with local clubs like yours and wish you all a happy holiday season.
See you in 2013!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Thanks for the pics cwplanet


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

Good pics


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good job oc family


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

nice JOB GUYS .TTT


----------



## lowdude13

hey zeeky cheeky look at ebay they have a set of widow maker mirror under lowrider car parts they look like your front end


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up locos


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up locos


Just got Home from Work. Ya sabes


----------



## bluedream323

whats up fellas


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up wats new .......still waiting on this shit....


----------



## Lolophill13

So whos going Saturday up the hill to support and show some love to the HD fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up wats new .......still waiting on this shit....


Estas tapado Wey ???


----------



## ElProfeJose

what's up players.


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> what's up players.


:wave:


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning


TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Where's everybody


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Where's everybody


Asleep. Lol


----------



## dreamer1

Chales...ni el pinche miklo anda el wey ni en facebook


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Chales...ni el pinche miklo anda el wey ni en facebook


snatcher has his ass on time out


----------



## dreamer1

Yup I think so......se cago en los calsones miklo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PEEKA A FUCKIN BOOO. HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Had a lil inncadent with the POLICE. come.home from school yesterday n im getting them called on me .i guess I scared the hell out of my step mom for asking y. When she said no. :drama: all because I wanted to use the computer n BUMP LIL in the morning b4 I left to school. big ol drama went down trying to arrest me n shit now I cant be in da house unless my pops home. Ait that some shit PAY BACK A BI*CH :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Phone still disconnected prob till after christmas so if I dont get on. Im prob locked up,dead,or chillin wth my pops. :roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> hey zeeky cheeky look at ebay they have a set of widow maker mirror under lowrider car parts they look like your front end


post a link player


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Had a lil inncadent with the POLICE. come.home from school yesterday n im getting them called on me .i guess I scared the hell out of my step mom for asking y. When she said no. :drama: all because I wanted to use the computer n BUMP LIL in the morning b4 I left to school. big ol drama went down trying to arrest me n shit now I cant be in da house unless my pops home. Ait that some shit PAY BACK A BI*CH :thumbsup:


Crazy white boy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Crazy white boy


 lol I kow right


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Had a lil inncadent with the POLICE. come.home from school yesterday n im getting them called on me .i guess I scared the hell out of my step mom for asking y. When she said no. :drama: all because I wanted to use the computer n BUMP LIL in the morning b4 I left to school. big ol drama went down trying to arrest me n shit now I cant be in da house unless my pops home. Ait that some shit PAY BACK A BI*CH :thumbsup:


Lol. That's funny shit. You better behave player. Or Santa ain't gonna bring you shit. I know you been eyeing that new bike.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. That's funny shit. You better behave player. Or Santa ain't gonna bring you shit. I know you been eyeing that new bike.













On behalf of the entire LATINS FINEST BC I wanna welcome MIKLOW and his new daily to the club!!! Ride till your satisfied. That's miklows modo!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Haha thats ur bikla foo, stop trying to give it up. U still havent broke it in yet n ur giving it away lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Man ziek give that seat to your step mom so she can relax lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got home from work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Haha fucking richard.lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Man ziek give that seat to your step mom so she can relax lol


Lol. That's funny shit.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> On behalf of the entire LATINS FINEST BC I wanna welcome MIKLOW and his new daily to the club!!! Ride till your satisfied. That's miklows modo!!!!!!!!


Welcome to the club miklo.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sucks when ppl dont answer THERE PHONES. ill be headed out doing my own thang tomarrow since I didnt do ny today.


----------



## dreamer1

Where u g oing tomorrow. ..wat show


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning


----------



## dreamer1

Morning cabrones......wats new in the hood


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up.


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Morning cabrones......wats new in the hood


New. Hmmmm. Present time player


----------



## dreamer1

Chilling at uniques toy drive..gotta come n support


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## bluedream323

what up


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night mijas


----------



## Lolophill13

GOOD MORNING


----------



## ElProfeJose

Merry Christmas


----------



## dreamer1

Morning.....merry Christmas carnalitos.......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Merry Christmas biklowssss


----------



## dreamer1

Damm where's fucken miklo


----------



## lowdude13

weres zeek:dunno:


----------



## lowdude13

i think zeek went home to the mother land for the hollydays :biggrin: colorado


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Phone still disconnected prob till after christmas so if I dont get on. Im prob locked up,dead,or chillin wth my pops. :roflmao:


zeek chutt the f---up and have some respect to your elders no matter what the situation is be a better person by keeping your mouth quite,help your pops he has a full plate already dont cause any more waves at home or on line fo u can call one of us if u need to talk grizzly is a good listener and adviser phil too


----------



## dreamer1

X2........


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> weres zeek:dunno:


He's making crosses in the back yard. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump merry x mas hope all the kids have a nice time with there familys


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump merry x mas hope all the kids have a nice time with there familys


Bump


----------



## furby714

Merry xmas to the homies frm latins finest


----------



## ElProfeJose

furby714 said:


> Merry xmas to the homies frm latins finest


Thanks bro you too


----------



## lowdude13

furby714 said:


> Merry xmas to the homies frm latins finest


thanks furby u have a blessed x mass


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> He's making crosses in the back yard. Lol.


:wow:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Merry Xmas from the castillo family


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Merry Xmas from the castillo family


Gracias.


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up.....fam


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Feeling good right now drinking vodka n cranberry


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Feeling good right now drinking vodka n cranberry


Tis the season to feel joly


----------



## lowdude13

Were is zeek m.i.a.


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> Were is zeek m.i.a.


I texted him too. Nada.


----------



## ElProfeJose

That's right I said it. !!!


----------



## dreamer1

Showing the love player. ......


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Showing the love player. ......


Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Showing the love player. ......


You know it!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

I think he finally went to sleep


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Ke pedo


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

FIRED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup latins finest!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up juan...how u doing bro.....how was x mas


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> What up


Chilling player. Just got home


----------



## dreamer1

Lonche bump


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Where has everyone ran off to ??


----------



## dreamer1

Everybody looking for the white boy foo


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hell no it's been kool the boy is on a time out jack lol jk


----------



## Lolophill13

Nice and peace


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## bluedream323

what up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Dreamer post up a pic of your frame.


----------



## bluedream323

this one is for sale this guy does good work !


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323

might get this new toy !


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> View attachment 586679
> this one is for sale this guy does good work !


Looks good player


----------



## bluedream323

yeah i might get that lil trike though TTT hes giving me a good price


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> View attachment 586681
> might get this new toy !


I think your too old for it


----------



## bluedream323

haha lol ima gonna race miklow with his petal car


----------



## dreamer1

Thats simons work......


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> haha lol ima gonna race miklow with his petal car


Start practicing cuz miklo esta loko


----------



## bluedream323

haha


----------



## bluedream323

simon he did my fenders but i wasnt to happy with his work so there for sale


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> I think your too old for it


Ur never too old carnal......


----------



## dreamer1

Orale I wanna do my custom fenders too I sold most of my parts already bro....im a do custom work


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1

Awebo


----------



## bluedream323

same here but i havnt sold all my parts yet , simon is good at doing body though im thinking about making 3d fenders


----------



## dreamer1

Thats wat I was gonna do bro but I think om just gonna do murals.some pinstriping n maybe if I gey a good deal fiberglass box bro.....im a try n get 1st at vegas ...will see how it goes have a few ideas ....will see


----------



## bluedream323

i think munoz customs does fiberglass boxes


----------



## bluedream323

i need to Find a new guy that does murals


----------



## dreamer1

Yea I have hes number im a be hitting him up soon


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> i need to Find a new guy that does murals


I know thers a guy in Huntington beach ....lowdude has hes nimber...oscar


----------



## bluedream323

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bluedream323

he's the one that did the murals in his car right ?


----------



## dreamer1

Ok. Bro see ya soon...im a go to sleep cuz I work at 12.....


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> he's the one that did the murals in his car right ?


Yea....the caddy


----------



## dreamer1

Ask lowdude for the number he did hes car n grizzly s bike...


----------



## bluedream323

where's lowdude at ? , is he online


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> where's lowdude at ? , is he online


Car page player.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anyone taking their bikes to the iela picnic


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Anyone taking their bikes to the iela picnic


Not sure. I'm not that's for sure.


----------



## dreamer1

Well my hike is out of service till unique s


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lets get ready to bring in the new year


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Well my hike is out of service till unique s


my hike wtf lol


----------



## dreamer1

Bike foo......finger error


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Bike foo......finger error


O i have the same problem fat fingers lol


----------



## dreamer1

Yup yup......


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Joey call me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTMFT FUCKIN METRO PCS. still no phone. Stay up playerz im out


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> O i have the same problem fat fingers lol


So thats how u keep ur self occupied all day. Fingering urself huh?


----------



## Latins Finest

Yup he is back!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Latins Finest said:


> Yup he is back!


 i broke outta jail :guns:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD BYE GARGOYAL. HAVE FUN WITH YOUR NEW OWNER :facepalm:


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD BYE MIKLO HAVE FUN WITH YOUR NEW OWNER :facepalm:


Bye miklo :facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> i cant seem to figure out how to get off the dildo bike it makes me wanna ride it faster


Taking it like a man TTT:fool2:


----------



## bluedream323

whats everyone doing tonight ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Idk. Wat up y u saling the fenders


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have. A good night.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> hey thats miklos bike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> So thats how u keep ur self occupied all day. Fingering urself huh?


I'll show u when i see you I'll make you feel like a finger food lol


----------



## dreamer1

Pinche miklo u know thats ur bike......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Pinche miklo u know thats ur bike......


Negitive


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> I'll show u when i see you how to stroke dreamer seat. Its feel like a fingerfantastic time lol


I think ill pass


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornig nenahhhs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TT TOP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Cold here in riverside


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up my ninjas


----------



## Latins Finest

Ninjas los chinos...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Ttb


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## bluedream323

they are not to good


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> they are not to good


Wat?????


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See everyone tomarrow. IELA IN UPLAND


----------



## Lolophill13

_To the Latins Finest CC/BC From the Bacajol Fam!!! See you next Year_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Happy new years from us GREENGOWS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets get to page 480 by tonight


----------



## bluedream323

Happy new year everyone Latins finest cc/bc looking good !


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT 1 MORE HR


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Here in riverside now


----------



## dreamer1

Almost new years


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> Happy new year everyone Latins finest cc/bc looking good !


U too bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. GUNNA START GETTING READY FOR THE IELA GET TOGETHER


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam here at Ampm waiting to meet up whos rolling to here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im not. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. See you guys out at the picnic


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

HERE IS SOME PICS THAT I TOOK. IF SOMEONE HAS A VIDEO OF ME THREE WHEELING. HIT ME UP.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning toys R us KIDS LOL let's get those bikes ride


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning toys R us KIDS LOL let's get those bikes ride


How about t the cars player??


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were everyone at?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*POPS N HIS NEW TOY. TTT*


----------



## dreamer1

Looks good......


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Videos of the picnic being uploaded to my YouTube page


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> *POPS N HIS NEW TOY. TTT*
> View attachment 589339


Wasent dreamers.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qH_VGgsGpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Wasent dreamers.


 found it here in yucaipa on a pickers hunt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awB4Zd1S55M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> found it here in yucaipa on a pickers hunt


My pedal car went to salinas bro....child hood dreams


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a gn players!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> My pedal car went to salinas bro....child hood dreams


Orale. Right on carnal.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

Wadup all my projects r finally in the paint shop getting ready for 2013 cotton kandy will be done in feb thats how latins finest rollsTTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER Coming along


----------



## bluedream323

Bikes looking\sounding good :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Can't wait to see my parts....hopefully I get done before march


----------



## bluedream323

They look good from what you showed me :thumbsup:TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We lookin good, TTT


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> They look good from what you showed me :thumbsup:TTT


Yup yup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

And LATINS FINEST LA CC/ BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> And LATINS FINEST LA CC/ BC


lets get those banners rolling. Felix hmu last night saying happy new years, been workin.


----------



## dreamer1

Looking good carnales


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up players. See you guys soon


----------



## Socal#13

Zek how much do you get the banners for?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Zek how much do you get the banners for?


bad ass huh. No sticker all etched in


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> bad ass huh. No sticker all etched in


How much Puto.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> How much Puto.


got to ask big popuh


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> got to ask big popuh


Who me ur papa


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wotkin by presumido house


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> got to ask big popuh


Orale.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wotkin by presumido house


Stop by that fuuus house.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He better have breakfast on the table lol


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> bad ass huh. No sticker all etched in


Wat are you trying to sai??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed to san diego to go get A NEW TOY


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

O ya TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Make sure your toy comes with battery's lol


----------



## Lolophill13

:rofl:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Make sure your toy comes with battery's lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Make sure your toy comes with battery's lol


 FLINTSTONE POWER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ANOTHER TO MY LIST*


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## bluedream323

looks good


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> looks good


Post some sneek peaks of blue dream


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wotkin by presumido house


what corner :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Make sure your toy comes with battery's lol


yea and a low buzzing sound dont want to wake up pops and step mom :roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> yea and a low buzzing sound dont want to wake up pops and step mom :roflmao:


Le ponen Una chainga


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up biklows


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Layin down some graphixs on my pedal car


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Take so pic ziek


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TOOK OFF ALL THAT FAKE MODEL CAR SILVER off the GRILLS N BUMPER*


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looks good now


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT LATINS FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Working on my sides of the pedal car. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*DONE FOR THE NIGHT. 1 MORE SIDE TO GO. LETS DO THIS SHIT IN THE FINEST WAY*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONE FOR THE NIGHT. MADE SOME PROGRESS TODAY. BREAK ALMOST OVER SO START WRAPPING UP THOSE PROJECTS n start getting FOCUSED ON SCHOOL N PASS! 
TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Jose go get your car before he fu k it up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Jose go get your car before he fu k it up


Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY BDAY TO ONE OF OUR OC CHAPTERS MEMBERS GABRIEL. HAVE A SAFE N BLESSED DAY FALLIN ON UR ASS AT THE SLOPES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Going to paint today


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Looks g ood miklo the top part....sides u can do much better


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 591274
> View attachment 591275


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


this is what happens when u aint got shit to dolol


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd it do


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> this is what happens when u aint got shit to dolol


Fuk it yolo haha but it came out good!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Fuk it yolo haha but it came out good!


simon for the 1st time. Gunna get some red leafing to touch up the mistakes n put some murals one day.lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> this is what happens when u aint got shit to dolol


let me know next time your bored u can clean my chrome undies on the lo lo:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> let me know next time your bored u can clean my chrome undies on the lo lo:biggrin:


LET ME KOW. SHIT LAST TIME ME N CHALE STAYED UP GETTING PRESUMIDOS CADDY READY FOR ROYAL FANTASIES TILL LIKE 3AM. NO FUCKIN **** SHIT EITHER. SR. N JR COULDENT HANG WTH US MEN. :roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> LET ME KOW. SHIT LAST TIME ME N CHALE STAYED UP GETTING PRESUMIDOS CADDY READY FOR ROYAL FANTASIES TILL LIKE 3AM. NO FUCKIN **** SHIT EITHER. SR. N JR COULDENT HANG WTH US MEN. :roflmao:


Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:shh:


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*There are currently 3 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 1 guests)
* mr.widow-maker
*
* Twisted Dreamz_OC*
:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *There are currently 3 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 1 guests)
> * mr.widow-maker
> *
> * Twisted Dreamz_OC*
> :wave:


Sup......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam bam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gunna work on my lil tiger today.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> *There are currently 3 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 1 guests)
> * mr.widow-maker
> *
> * Twisted Dreamz_OC*
> :wave:


Hohohoho......I thought he stop by to pay me my money....guess not


----------



## dreamer1

Any ways good [email protected]##$// morning. .....


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave::h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Hohohoho......I thought he stop by to pay me my money....guess not


KISS THAT $ GOOD BYE U KOW U AINT GUNNA GET it. Let him have it. He needs it inorder to get TOTY. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Relax!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up......no drama keep it pg 13


----------



## bluedream323

happy late birthday to gabriel TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

MIKLOW. Stop stirring the shit.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Like my mom says. Truth will set u free


----------



## Latins Finest

Wow micloww... U r getting poetic


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

He's a fuu lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Like my mom says. Truth will set u free


Yeah and talking shit will get your ass beat.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Yeah and talking shit will get your ass beat.


:roflmao:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top from GT ventura! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: hey juan u rolling to NEW MEXICO?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up mijas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Que pasa


----------



## lowdude13

Latins Finest said:


> Wow micloww... U r getting poetic


Pinche miklo mamon he sounds like forest gump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up papi


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> Pinche miklo mamon he sounds like forest dump


Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:werd:


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Where crackin skulls


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: hey juan u rolling to NEW MEXICO?


Na bro got something going on


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Na bro got something going on


whats up player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> HELL YA HOMIE GT UP.TTT


 now YOUR TALKING :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANYONE GAME TO GO TO MY SCHOOL SATURDAY. THEY HAVING A SHOW TO RAISE MONEY FOR THE SOFTBALL TEAM


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> ANYONE GAME TO GO TO MY SCHOOL SATURDAY. THEY HAVING A SHOW TO RAISE MONEY FOR THE SOFTBALL TEAM


I work player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

All good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2013


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were Joey been at?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Riding EL WEINER . DER FUN SINCE 61


----------



## bluedream323

bikes looking good guys TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam bam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night fam bam


Good night player. Just finished replacing the hose on my whipp. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale. Pics?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just got off work, back to work since Being off all last week, busy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats upp joey


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Have a good day


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Make that money so we can take 50 bikes in March LOL  hahaha


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hey. I just realized its supposed to rain on Sunday. Hmmmm. Lolos don't do good in the rain.


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Make that money so we can take 50 bikes in March LOL  hahaha


Wow. I don't think there's enough space at the burger joint for 50 bikes ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey. I just realized its supposed to rain on Sunday. Hmmmm. Lolos don't do good in the rain.


no good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

wadup bike members ,well purple haze is no longer going to be purple any more , new look coming soon lil carlos is hooking it up,pixy coming soon gearing up for 2013hno: bike club looking good as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Kool cant wait to see them


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Kool cant wait to see them


You have no choice player. Have to wait to see them


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> wadup bike members ,well purple haze is no longer going to be purple any more , new look coming soon lil carlos is hooking it up,pixy coming soon gearing up for 2013hno: bike club looking good as always :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTMFT*


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## Calderon322

WAS UP MY NAME IS JESSE A PROSPECT FOR THE OC CHAPTER


----------



## dreamer1

Ok I see u....wats up family this is the homie jesse n he wants to roll with us....welcome bro


----------



## Calderon322

THANKS DREAMER HOPEFULLY THE REST OF THE FAM ACEPTS ME


----------



## Lolophill13

Calderon322 said:


> WAS UP MY NAME IS JESSE A PROSPECT FOR THE OC CHAPTER


Welcome


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT BC


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Calderon322 said:


> THANKS DREAMER HOPEFULLY THE REST OF THE FAM ACEPTS ME


welcome bro hope you join the family


----------



## Calderon322

THANKS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What happen to the probation period? Or we not enforcing it anymore


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What happen to the probation period? Or we not enforcing it anymore


for who?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bike club prospects


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Or we just letting them in


----------



## lowdude13

Calderon322 said:


> WAS UP MY NAME IS JESSE A PROSPECT FOR THE OC CHAPTER


wadup jesse welcome to our family


----------



## EL Presumido

Welcome


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What happen to the probation period? Or we not enforcing it anymore


yup probation is always mandatory ,, and the ways things r going in our schools even a back ground check and 50 questions on gun control i hate to see us get gunned down over a trophy dispute :biggrin: 
s


----------



## EL Presumido

lowdude13 said:


> yup probation is always mandatory ,, and the ways things r going in our schools even a back ground check and 50 questions on gun control i hate to see us get gunned down over a trophy dispute :biggrin:
> s


We need to check for weapons at every show.. for our safety


----------



## lowdude13

i think we should re evaluate zeek that crazy colorado kid might go nuts on us the name of his bike says it all WIDOW MAKER hno:


----------



## lowdude13

EL Presumido said:


> We need to check for weapons at every show.. for our safety


yea grizzley can give zeek a deep cavity search each time he's around us


----------



## lowdude13

Calderon322 said:


> THANKS


post your bike bro lets check it out


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> i think we should re evaluate zeek that crazy colorado kid might go nuts on us the name of his bike says it all WIDOW MAKER hno:


 lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What happen to the probation period? Or we not enforcing it anymore


didnt u read PROSPECT FOR THE OC CHAPTER?. Define Prospect . Same thing as probation.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WELCOME JESSE. BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE CHATTED. U DELETE UR FB?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Maybe he didnt want you on FB!!?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Maybe he didnt want you on FB!!?


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> didnt u read PROSPECT FOR THE OC CHAPTER?. Define Prospect . Same thing as probation.


orale mr smarty pants


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Maybe he didnt want you on FB!!?


:roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam


----------



## Calderon322

THANKS


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Calderon322 said:


> THANKS


you have any pictures of your bike?


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> yup probation is always mandatory ,, and the ways things r going in our schools even a back ground check and 50 questions on gun control i hate to see us get gunned down over a trophy dispute :biggrin:
> s


----------



## dreamer1

EL Presumido said:


> We need to check for weapons at every show.. for our safety


This is why I treat mr zek with respect


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Maybe he didnt want you on FB!!?


----------



## dreamer1

U guys need to start treating mr zek with respect. .......white plp r crazy


----------



## EL Presumido

I agree.


----------



## Calderon322

YES


----------



## EL Presumido

Welcome holmes


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

And iam the one to do the dirty work iam fucked love you ziek lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> This is why I treat mr zek with respect


some funny shit right here :roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> And iam the one to do the dirty work iam fucked love you ziek lol


Hahaha. Fucken white boy. Don't be scared. Just throw a iPad at him with some Facebook. You'll be ok.


----------



## dreamer1

Morning cabrones.....


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> And iam the one to do the dirty work iam fucked love you ziek lol


father love at its best


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam stay warm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Hahaha. Fucken white boy. Don't be scared. Just throw a iPad at him with some Facebook. You'll be ok.


N layitlow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Hello


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good bye


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## bluedream323

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up Nelson when you bring out your bike


----------



## bluedream323

whats up soon , frame and fenders in the shop TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> whats up soon , frame and fenders in the shop TTT


Right on bro. I'm glad that you are working on your bike.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttmft


----------



## bluedream323

Thanks TTT


----------



## EL Presumido

bluedream323 said:


> Thanks TTT


Go to bed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

High desert puttin in work on the cars still


----------



## bluedream323

EL Presumido said:


> Go to bed


Rise and shine sunshine lol


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

bluedream323 said:


> Rise and shine sunshine lol


 WADUP NELSON HOW U DOING


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> Rise and shine sunshine lol


Lol. Hahahaaa


----------



## bluedream323

What up lowdude ,I'm good how about you ?


----------



## bluedream323

Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good mornig fellllahs


----------



## lowdude13

bluedream323 said:


> What up lowdude ,I'm good how about you ?[/QUOTEjust trying to stay warm


----------



## bluedream323

Same here


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up bc out working cold ass fuck out here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Socal#13

Call me fooo..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup latins finest


----------



## lowdude13

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Waddup latins finest


 wadup bro long time no see


----------



## bluedream323

lowdude13 said:


> bluedream323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What up lowdude ,I'm good how about you ?[/QUOTEjust trying to stay warm
Click to expand...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttmft. HAD A GOOD DAY AT YuCAIPA HIGH WITH NATIVE PRIDE IE N LD.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pic comin soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

. Just picked up new toy got off Craigslist traded ipod for it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. NICE


----------



## bluedream323

Good morning !


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up bike club


----------



## bluedream323

for sale 120


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## lowdude13

wow bro those r some nice fenders :thumbsup: who did the air brushing


----------



## mr.widow-maker

My guy did. NELSON RUN THOSE FENDERS THEY R SICK


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Sick looking fenders nelson


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Sick fenders nelson


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Same guy that did Richie's bike and carlos car the homie Oscar from OC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Same guy that did Richie's bike and carlos car the homie Oscar from OC


Negitive bro wrong guy


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Negitive bro wrong guy


your write that was your guy but he didnt like his work and he took his bike frame and finders to my guy and there get done they should be done in two weeks nelson coming out sick


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yup I guess not.


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## bluedream323

there for sale


----------



## bluedream323

some guy named simon in east la but im not to happy with his work


----------



## bluedream323

frame and fenders in the shop with oscar TTT


----------



## bluedream323

NEW TOY TTT!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> View attachment 594193
> NEW TOY TTT!


Alright a SAD FACE PEDAL CAR. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT. ONE BIG ASS FAMILY


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good night players


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> Alright a SAD FACE PEDAL CAR. TTT


Clean don't you think ??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> Clean don't you think ??


From what I can see ya


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Have a good day


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Looking good


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## bluedream323

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1

Lets plan a trip to six flags 2nd


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Lets plan a trip to six flags 2nd


u pay we well go lol


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> u pay we well go lol


Fucken grizzly. ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FOR ALL PEDAL CARS OWNERS. I believe instead of having a plaque that says bike club we should get em to say PEDAL CARS dont u think. Make it more common sence


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> FOR ALL PEDAL CARS OWNERS. I believe instead of having a plaque that says bike club we should get em to say PEDAL CARS dont u think. Make it more common sence


Anyone see a cool peddle car for my daughter to ride let me know. For a good deal.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Anyone see a cool peddle car for my daughter to ride let me know. For a good deal.


My pops said he was going down to LA TO THE MANUFACTURE TO SEE WHATS UP. dont kow if he is but gotta trust his word


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Where u vatos at?


----------



## Lolophill13

Not here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## bluedream323

What's up


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> My pops said he was going down to LA TO THE MANUFACTURE TO SEE WHATS UP. dont kow if he is but gotta trust his word


Me too zek... since u did not sell me urs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

3 bengermins


----------



## EL Presumido

U paid 2? Cant make money of the club member....huh?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL Presumido said:


> U paid 2? Cant make money of the club member....huh?


Wanna get technical I payed $700


----------



## lowdude13

EL Presumido said:


> U paid 2? Cant make money of the club member....huh?


:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wanna get technical I payed $700


N I only shown 3 of 5 toys :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gn got court tomarrow


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> Gn got court tomarrow


For???


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> My pops said he was going down to LA TO THE MANUFACTURE TO SEE WHATS UP. dont kow if he is but gotta trust his word


Huh ???


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Gn got court tomarrow


Custody over the unborn Vegas kid?


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Custody over the unborn Vegas kid?


Miklo n socal going at it ....who would b the father....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Miklo n socal going at it ....who would b the father....


If he dont show up he better confess that he THE DADDY


----------



## Wiick3d951

Jerry Jerry Jerry!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> If he dont show up he better confess that he THE DADDY


Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Wiick3d951 said:


> Jerry Jerry Jerry!!


Haaahaa


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> Custody over the unborn Vegas kid?


i think that kid going to look like every body in vegas she looked at.


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Miklo n socal going at it ....who would b the father....


hey fo u disappeared for a wail at the hotel hummm


----------



## dreamer1

Wiick3d951 said:


> Jerry Jerry Jerry!!


The maury show......"miklo u r the father"


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> i think that kid going to look like every body in vegas she looked at.


Lol!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> The maury show......"miklo u r the father". But dreamer your the biological father!!! MIKLOWs sperm count is -10


FIXED


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

lowdude13 said:


> i think that kid going to look like every body in vegas she looked at.


No shit i bet that bitch was on fire she probably would have fucked a bum in the alley


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> No shit i bet that bitch was on fire she probably would have fucked a bum in the alley


Lol. Or zeek


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Fixing my trikes chain bump!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

Whats up fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> Whats up fam


Chilling


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IM NOT THE FATHER :finger: pinche socal she allYOURS


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> IM NOT THE FATHER :finger: pinche socal she allYOURS


Lol.


----------



## Wiick3d951

dreamer1 said:


> The maury show......"miklo u r the father"


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. SOCAL MIA


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> IM NOT THE FATHER :finger: pinche socal she allYOURS


Thats what u think that bitch was so loose you thought you were swimming in a pool lol


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Thats what u think that bitch was so loose you thought you were swimming in a pool lol


Hahahahajaja


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> No shit i bet that bitch was on fire she probably would have fucked a bum in the alley


no shit hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Thats what u think that bitch was so loose you thought you were swimming in a pool lol


Wats up grizzly. U were alone to at the hotel. Motel holliday inn


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Another day another dollar


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Another day another dollar


You have to spend


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

ODESSA TEXAS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAVE A GREAT DAY GUYS. STAY UP PLAYUHS


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


>


TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTt. Got to update LATINS FINEST FB ON RIDES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Page 500 coming lets bump TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> ODESSA TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUniceOTE]


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning family


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up players. What u guys doing today?


----------



## Indio123

mr.widow-maker said:


> ODESSA TEXAS


Nice bike what catagory did they put it in


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> What up players. What u guys doing today?


Trying to take over the world lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Indio123 said:


> Nice bike what catagory did they put it in


what up g. its a semi class.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

gt YOLO 1. WADD IT DO BRO


----------



## bluedream323

anyone down for this ? Hit a player up lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol I may roll


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lol I may roll


La girls look good huh ?


----------



## EL Presumido

bluedream323 said:


> anyone down for this ? Hit a player up lol


Hell yea to.... live and die in LA!!!


----------



## bluedream323

EL Presumido said:


> Hell yea to.... live and die in LA!!!


Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> La girls look good huh ?


I had to work this show last year. So I may haft to do it again


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

bluedream323 said:


> La girls look good huh ?


they o write lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> I had to work this show last year. So I may haft to do it again


still on those knees player your back is going to go out o thats write got to pay for that bike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

bluedream323 said:


> anyone down for this ? Hit a player up lol


Were all going


----------



## Indio123

mr.widow-maker said:


> what up g. its a semi class.


Thank s bRO my little girl lOves it


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

bluedream323 said:


> anyone down for this ? Hit a player up lol


 how much is it n when


----------



## bluedream323

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Were all going


I hope so


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I probably won't be able to make that date that's when around the time my baby is going to be born gotta stay close to home


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> I had to work this show last year. So I may haft to do it again[
> 
> Do what you gotta do player TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> still on those knees player your back is going to go out o thats write got to pay for that bike


Ur a fool.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Indio123 said:


> Thank s bRO my little girl lOves it


NO PROB indio. Hope to see u guys at uniques show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to work this show last year. So I may haft to do it again[
> 
> Do what you gotta do player TTT
> 
> 
> 
> will see
Click to expand...


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING PLAYERS. GOOD 3 DAY WEEKEND TO GET SOME STUFF DONE


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING PLAYERS. GOOD 3 DAY WEEKEND TO GET SOME STUFF DONE


Yup. Enjoy it player


----------



## ElProfeJose

Going on Craig's list today. $3750 Obo 

I'm selling my 84 cutlass 4 door. Let me know what you have. I know alot of people are waiting on income tax money. Lets do this. Hit me up. Nothing wrong with my car. Clean tittle current reg. has 6 batteies and 2 pumps all stress points re enforced. Needs nothing. It doesn't leak anything. Ready to roll. It has extended a arms and it has extended trailering arms. Also has a slip yoke for a higher lock up. It's a really nice little car. The interior is all original. It has from back and three wheel. Supper dependable. 562-879-4376. If you don't have all the money I might be able to work with you but on a real short term. Or a trade. ??? 
Lowrider cutty hydraulics spokes switches Oldsmobile cutlass hoping


----------



## Lolophill13

_






JOES NEW COFFIE BOWL_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

S.d. Bound for the day with my girl n her mom for her moms bday headed to harrahs casino I'm going just to kick it,sporting n repping latins finest shirt n chain wherever I go,be in riverside later this evening so waz up tonight


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lowrider car cruize from berdoo to the rubidoux drive in. 530pm


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> _
> View attachment 596916
> JOES NEW COFFIE BOWL_


Who is joe?


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lowrider car cruize from berdoo to the rubidoux drive in. 530pm


TTT. Peddle your ass down there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Peddle your ass down there


Simmer down


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Who is joe?


Joe momma


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Joe momma


Orale. I thought it was joe boy friend thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## Lolophill13

GOOD MORNING FAM:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale. I thought it was joe boy friend thank you for clearing that up for me


its joe daddy phil


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY BDAY BIG T. PRESIDENT OF THE LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT CHAPTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Pg 500


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> HAPPY BDAY BIG T. PRESIDENT OF THE LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT CHAPTER


Happy birthday carnal


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up players!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

QVOLE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up players!!!


Watch out gangster lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DONT GET PLAYED BY THE PLAYER


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up players!!!


Muy chingon carnal


----------



## Lolophill13

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up players!!!


THATS HIS FRONT SIDE HERE'S HIS BACK SIDE PICTURE

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lolophill13

:roflmao::rofl::run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam foo u still got that pic in ur phone lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Lolophill13 said:


> THATS HIS FRONT SIDE HERE'S HIS BACK SIDE PICTURE
> View attachment 597787


o shit here we go lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> :roflmao::rofl::run:


It's funny how you only laugh at your own old ass jokes. That was a lost year thing player. Get your ass a new calendar.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dam foo u still got that pic in ur phone lol


Yeah!!!! This vato!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Muy chingon carnal


Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Yeah!!!! This vato!!!


Dam guy prob gets sticky palms lookin at that pic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> It's funny how you only laugh at your own old ass jokes. That was a lost year thing player. Get your ass a new calendar.


Keep that 2k12 calender its gumna be wotth some $. The mayans may want it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Cadillac?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL Presumido said:


> Cadillac?


Lokolac homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good day yalllll


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Good day yalllll


yes its a nice day


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ziek were you at?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hello ziek you in jail?


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hello ziek you in jail?


:dunno:


----------



## Lolophill13

lowdude13 said:


> :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hello ziek were you at?


----------



## bluedream323

TTT what's up


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hello ziek were you at?


HIS MIA!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ziek dont drop the soap you mite like it


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ziek dont drop the soap you mite like it


I think its to late! !! He threw it!!!


----------



## lowdude13

i think zeek went out an bought several bars of soap to throw on the floor he wanted a party :biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose

He's probly sleeping in that caddi


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam stay dry


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning fam stay dry


TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

WERE ZIEK AT I JST PUT THAT FUU ON A MILK CARTON AS A MISSING PERSON ALSO AT ALL WALMARTS


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Mr. Grizzly said:


> WERE ZIEK AT I JST PUT THAT FUU ON A MILK CARTON AS A MISSING PERSON ALSO AT ALL WALMARTS


Lol too funny


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> WERE ZIEK AT I JST PUT THAT FUU ON A MILK CARTON AS A MISSING PERSON ALSO AT ALL WALMARTS


Who cares player. We got rid o his ass.....


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> WERE ZIEK AT I JST PUT THAT FUU ON A MILK CARTON AS A MISSING PERSON ALSO AT ALL WALMARTS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lmao hahaha


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Might be having a new prospect to the oc chapter bike club the girl is going to let me know if she wants to join and when been giving her the rundown on our club and what were about. She has a nice looking low low bike she's on my f.b. Page and she's said the she has seen our bikes out at some shows and the has her interest. I told her let me know when she's ready


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> WERE ZIEK AT I JST PUT THAT FUU ON A MILK CARTON AS A MISSING PERSON ALSO AT ALL WALMARTS


His having a fun with his new bunky


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Might be having a new prospect to the oc chapter bike club the girl is going to let me know if she wants to join and when been giving her the rundown on our club and what were about. She has a nice looking low low bike she's on my f.b. Page and she's said the she has seen our bikes out at some shows and the has her interest. I told her let me know when she's ready


invite her to the super bowl party she can meet all of us im sure Rios wont mind ,


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> His having a fun with his new bunky


they met by zek dropping the soap lol


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> WERE ZIEK AT I JST PUT THAT FUU ON A MILK CARTON AS A MISSING PERSON ALSO AT ALL WALMARTS


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


>


looooks like him when he was a little baby.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Might be having a new prospect to the oc chapter bike club the girl is going to let me know if she wants to join and when been giving her the rundown on our club and what were about. She has a nice looking low low bike she's on my f.b. Page and she's said the she has seen our bikes out at some shows and the has her interest. I told her let me know when she's ready


Right on player. TTT. Let's make it grow with good quality people.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up PLAYERZ. KEEP TAlKIN SHIT. Its all good. Have a firme ass day. TTT FOR JOEY TAKING THE TIME OUT OF HIS LIFE TO SEND A MESSAGE TO SEE WHATS UP. HAD TO HANDLE SOME BIZNAS WITH THE COLORADO CHAPTER


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Look who's back what's up ziek how you been? Man chk back a couple of pages i was worried about you bro well you have a good day


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd up PLAYERZ. KEEP TAlKIN SHIT. Its all good. Have a firme ass day. TTT FOR JOEY TAKING THE TIME OUT OF HIS LIFE TO SEND A MESSAGE TO SEE WHATS UP. HAD TO HANDLE SOME BIZNAS WITH THE COLORADO CHAPTER


 stop u gona make me shed a tears lol


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd up PLAYERZ. KEEP TAlKIN SHIT. Its all good. Have a firme ass day. TTT FOR JOEY TAKING THE TIME OUT OF HIS LIFE TO SEND A MESSAGE TO SEE WHATS UP. HAD TO HANDLE SOME BIZNAS WITH THE COLORADO CHAPTER


stop it i need tissue YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

I guess the milk cartoons and bill boards work his back


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol I been readin ur coments since day 1


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT I SEE U FOOS TRYIN TO PLAY THE SILENT GAME ASWELL TTT


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST LOS ANGLES TTT LOOKIN GOOD BRO. CANT WAIT TO SEE BLUE DREAM TOGETHER


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST LOS ANGLES TTT LOOKIN GOOD BRO. CANT WAIT TO SEE BLUE DREAM TOGETHER


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up nelson u ready for next weekend


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> What up nelson u ready for next weekend


Yes I am how about you ?


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lol. Bump!!


----------



## Socal#13

Wats good for thise weekend LF


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

K onda socal long time no see you and ziek been MIA U guys going to court yet to see who's the daddy of the baby lol


----------



## Socal#13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> K onda socal long time no see you and ziek been MIA U guys going to court yet to see who's the daddy of the baby lol


Was up g..nah fuck no that aint my baby..


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Was up g..nah fuck no that aint my baby..


DAM U GOING BACK TO THAT PAGE WHERE WE WAS GOING AT IT HAHA WHICKED951 WAS LAUGHIN HIS ASS OFF BUT U WERE NOWHERE TO BE FOUND. *she had u baby sitting huh*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Wats good for thise weekend LF


rain rain . Nothin to do. Went out last night to the homies comady act in mentone. Alot of IE CLUBS WHERE THERE


----------



## starquest52

bluedream323 said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

starquest52 said:


> nice :thumbsup:


X2!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING GUYS BE SAFE IN THESE WET CONDITIONS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAD UP GUYS WHATS U UP TO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST*


----------



## Lolophill13

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## bluedream323

starquest52 said:


> nice :thumbsup:


Thanks TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats that bike look like?


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats that bike look like?


What bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yours lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wake up . Its mondayyyy have a great day. N clouds in sight


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Takin a week off school. Of to make $


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up carlos


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Takin a week off school. Of to make $


Not a good idea. You will have the rest of your life to make money.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WORKIN ON A NEW PEDAL CAR


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## bluedream323

where the bike club members at ?


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> WORKIN ON A NEW PEDAL CAR


You should be working on your grades Puto


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ElProfeJose said:


> You should be working on your grades Puto


Well said sir


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> You should be working on your grades Puto


No need to. My shit stays above a 3.0


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> No need to. My shit stays above a 3.0


There is something called 4.0 and last time I checked you are not there yet


----------



## ElProfeJose

Boys and girls. You all will have the rest of your life's to make money. But not to get an education. So yallll should take advantage.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> There is something called 4.0 and last time I checked you are not there yet


Im not a straight a student. So ur right n I will never be so ill get what I want.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Boys and girls. You all will have the rest of your life's to make money. But not to get an education. So yallll should take advantage.


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT RIGHT HERE ABOUT TO WORK ON SOME BIKES


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's what I'm talking about


Let me know when I lie player. That's one thing that when we are youngsters like these cats we don't get at all. But then when we are all old and shit we are like FUCK!!!!!! We should have listen to these old asses


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT RIGHT HERE ABOUT TO WORK ON SOME BIKES


Orale. That's cool.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ya but you know these youngsters they know everything can't tell them shit we were all once there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya but you know these youngsters they know everything can't tell them shit we were all once there


True.....


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's happppening!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## chale63

TTMFT LATINS FINEST BC INLAND EMPIRE. CHALE BUMPING THE PAGES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

chale63 said:


> TTMFT LATINS FINEST BC INLAND EMPIRE. CHALE BUMPING THE PAGES


What's up bro. Glad u remember us. Hope ur doing well


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Congratulations chale final finished skool


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Congratulations chale final finished skool


Right on. Good job chale


----------



## Lolophill13

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT EDUCATION FIRST TO THE FINEST


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT EDUCATION FIRST TO THE FINEST


Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Right on. Good job chale


Tomarrow is the last day


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Tomarrow is the last day


See player that's why u should not miss a minute in school. You can't even spell tomorrow. Even though most smart phones now and days have auto spell check. You still manage to fuck it up.........


----------



## Wiick3d951

Lmao


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol hahahaha got to get him leap frog to learn to spell right


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> See player that's why u should not miss a minute in school. You can't even spell tomorrow. Even though most smart phones now and days have auto spell check. You still manage to fuck it up.........


Hahaha pinche profe mamila


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol hahahaha got to get him leap frog to learn to spell right


Pinche leap frog don't work on miklo either


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I turned that shit off.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I dunno y u make a big deal. I hold a 3.15


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> I dunno y u make a big deal. I hold a 3.15


3.15 is great......how ever you attend to school on a short bus


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Lol hahahaha got to get him leap frog to learn to spell right


No shit huh


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cant post pics off my phone


----------



## oneofakind

EL Presumido said:


>


THAT'S CLEAN..


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## mr.widow-maker

That frame came out sick nelson. Tobad thats ur dodger bike. So post up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

oneofakind said:


> THAT'S CLEAN..


x2 I think blue tires would make it pop


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> That frame came out sick nelson. Tobad thats ur dodger bike. So post up[/QUOTE I'm not into 3d


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> That frame came out sick nelson. Tobad thats ur dodger bike. So post up[/QUOTE I'm not into 3d
> 
> 
> 
> rollur style
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up bc


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT were we belong


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just put twisted forks on blue nation


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got done workin on THE HOPPER TTT. 2013


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jus got done workin on THE HOPPER TTT. 2013


Are you talking about ur model car?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL Presumido said:


> Are you talking about ur model car?


NOPE IM 1 STEP AHEAD TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam! !!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOPE IM 1 STEP AHEAD TTT


like Carlos said talk is cheap!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I make shit happen


----------



## chale63

TTMFT SEE EVERYONE TOMARROW.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WORKING





















*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERE THE PEDAL CAR I DID SOME TRANSACTIONS FOR


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TOOK THESE RIMS OFF A STROLLER I HAD LAYING AROUND


----------



## mr.widow-maker

STRIPPED DOWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DROPPED IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FRONT UP ASS DOWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FACE DOWN ASS UP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HITTING THE SWITCHES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT TO HIT UP *ONEOFAKIND *FOR THE AIR SET UPS N WE HOPPING IT TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

COMING SOON


----------



## chale63

​ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WORKIN


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> COMING SOON


hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## chale63




----------



## chale63




----------



## chale63




----------



## chale63

*coming soon TTT I MAY PUT A AIR SYSTEM TO IT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Handle it


----------



## chale63

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night bc see everyone tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got off work. Pulled 25hrs time to ko n get a lil rest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fuck im tired.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up homie. Ttt thanks for the bump


----------



## Lolophill13

Great time and meeting


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Time to get this day poppin


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning LF BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Prepin the pedalcar for paint


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido

Pm bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. Just wanna put us on top. TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Happy birthday Nelson


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY BDAY NELSON TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning lf


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top


what up Juan thanks for the bump homie see you soon


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam have a nice day get those bikes ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Might go to reflections cruise night saturday night in norwalk


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

REFLECTIONS CC & BC CLUB SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHTS STARTING FEB 9th

When

Saturday, 4:00pm - 9:00pm

Where

Tacos Don Chente
12505 Norwalk Blvd
Norwalk, California 90650-2042

?
Details

(IF WEATHER PERMITS) AT DON CHENTE RESTAURANT main cross streets Imperial Hwy & Norwalk Blvd in the city of Norwalk, CA. All car clubs, bike clubs, solo riders, & spectators welcome. We will be having a raffle table. $5 for cars and $3 for bikes and pedal cars. Bring the family for a night of fun and good food. See you there.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Picking up a radio flyer tricycle tomorrow


----------



## bluedream323

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Whats up players hope everything is fine


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up ninjas


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Qvole


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## ElProfeJose

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Orale!!!! Yuma huh. I'm sure Miklo is gonna want to go.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale!!!! Yuma huh. I'm sure Miklo is gonna want to go.


Its only 3 n a half hrs


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its only 3 n a half hrs


I knew it!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt going to pick up radio flyer tricycle


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gunna find this bald headed mr clean lookin army guy. He going down shit the fuckin police firing rounds into innocent victoms trucks because they "thaught" it was him


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*GOOD NIGHT GUYS TTT*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Anyone know how to take off the wheels from the tricycle so I can sandblast it


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 605120


Aren't you too big for that tryke?


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Anyone know how to take off the wheels from the tricycle so I can sandblast it


I think they have some caps on the end and then you take off this washer that looks like a rivet


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Aren't you too big for that tryke?


lol gonna be for the new addition my daughter but will be showing it till she big enough to ride it


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> lol gonna be for the new addition my daughter but will be showing it till she big enough to ride it


Orale. That's cool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Get some plyers n grab the capd n pull em


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

The show just around the corner.. Got a feeling LATINS FINEST coming deep ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> The show just around the corner.. Got a feeling LATINS FINEST coming deep ..


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*ITS SNOWING*


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam dizzle


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2inches of snow


----------



## Lolophill13

Cold night


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRRRRRRR


----------



## ElProfeJose

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> The show just around the corner.. Got a feeling LATINS FINEST coming deep ..


You know it!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TTMFT!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up juan how u been


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING SUNNY INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> What up juan how u been


Waddup bro and not much shit just chillin


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Waddup bro and not much shit just chillin


X2. Was suspose to work today but cancled due to weather


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> X2. Was suspose to work today but cancled due to weather


Damm suks!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Damm suks!


ya but today is a kick back n chill day


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> ya but today is a kick back n chill day


Get to work on that pedal car or bike??????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Get to work on that pedal car or bike??????


naw none


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ya work on changing diapers lol ziek baby mom 1 month prago


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> naw none


Wat??? Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya work on changing diapers lol ziek baby mom 1 month prago


Lmao!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ya work on changing diapers lol ziek baby mom 1 month prago


THATS SOCALS BABY FOO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Wat??? Lol


wby


----------



## ElProfeJose

Freeeezing today.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> wby


 Gonna strip it all off and send it to curly's so he can do his touches! But till like a month!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CLEANING OUT THE BIKE SHED LOT OF SHIT FROM OVER THE YEARS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT _*THE HOMIE JOJ FROM DEVOTIONS CC IE GAVE A SHOUT OUT TO LATINS FINEST IE ON ZMIX97 IN THE 805*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lil G ON ZMIX97 WITH JOJO DEVOTIONS


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TooThrowed_214 said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Funny ass shit going on .lestioning to jojo bust his jokes.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning. LETS GET THOSE BIKES DONE !! THE SHOW JUST AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT ANOTHER PEDAL CAR TTT


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOT ANOTHER PEDAL CAR TTT


Sell me one?


----------



## bluedream323

Just got done ordering some new parts TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> Just got done ordering some new parts TTT


Orale!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Man Nelson your starting to sound like someone jst bring that bike out already wouldn't want you to put all that money into it and not win at show!!!!!! Like that someone we all know lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus ordered more parts TTT :finger: my haters


----------



## bluedream323

It's gonna come out in uniques ie 2nd annual bike and pedal car show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U should hit BEST OF FRIENDS


----------



## bluedream323

I'm thinking about it


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jus ordered more parts TTT :finger: my haters


What's wrong you ok?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I might hit best of friends


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## Socal#13

Any off off you guys hiting streetlow at salinas march 10


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Any off off you guys hiting streetlow at salinas march 10


Thinking of going ...wat up so cal...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Thinking of going ...wat up so cal...


Orale forsure if you do see you over ther ...not much homie working nd working ...was up with you foo..


----------



## dreamer1

Orale socal same here but no jale carnal...u still building a trike or ya estuvo carnal...


----------



## dreamer1

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!


Wats up juan....where u been carnal


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Orale socal same here but no jale carnal...u still building a trike or ya estuvo carnal...


Deam homie that sucks...ya estuvo for rigth now am just trying to get my 20" in conpetion status nd am done am saveing up to get 64 or 59 chevy..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up juan....where u been carnal


Lol been here bro u havent been on in a while lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT WADD IT DO. DREAMER WHAT U TAKING TO SALINAS?


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Deam homie that sucks...ya estuvo for rigth now am just trying to get my 20" in conpetion status nd am done am saveing up to get 64 or 59 chevy..


Orale tha sounds firmez carnal....


----------



## dreamer1

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lol been here bro u havent been on in a while lol


I been busy carnal...I have a new toy to play wit thas why.....gf


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT WADD IT DO. DREAMER WHAT U TAKING TO SALINAS?


I just wanna go see wats out ther....see wat competition is


----------



## bluedream323

So what's up with all these new bikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## bluedream323

And pedal cars ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANOTHER 1


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323

bluedream323 said:


>


Sounds like fun


----------



## mr.widow-maker

It is I went 2 years ago when they had it last. Took 4 bikes walked with 3 awards great time


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> It is I went 2 years ago when they had it last. Took 4 bikes walked with 3 awards great time


Let's go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Reppin out of state that weekend


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> Reppin out of state that weekend


 Sounds like fun I'm thinking about still going TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump !!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were lil nalson at aka lil ziek lol


----------



## bluedream323

Blue dreams right here (Nelson)


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Were lil nalson at aka lil ziek lol


ordering more parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

all I gotta say is NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST 2K13


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

STILL WAITIN ON A REPLY FROM ONEOFAKIND SO I CAN CONTINUE MY PEDAL CAR MOVEMENT


----------



## EL Presumido

Sell my a pedal car


----------



## ElProfeJose

EL Presumido said:


> Sell my a pedal car


Your gonna have to find one on your own.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE WHO EVER HEADED TO THE VIEWING HAVE A SAFE TRIP N BE SAFE . SORRY FOR UR LOS STEP LOWRIDER MOMMA


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Socal#13

Viejitos i.e b.c planing on going to you guys carwash thise weekend for a bit nd show some support ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> Viejitos i.e b.c planing on going to you guys carwash thise weekend for a bit nd show some support ..


Thanks gee much respect for viejitos n all the homies out there :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Socal#13 said:


> Viejitos i.e b.c planing on going to you guys carwash thise weekend for a bit nd show some support ..


Thank you player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all my biklowwwwws


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up profe


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd up profe


Just working


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thanks gee much respect for viejitos n all the homies out there :thumbsup:


No prob homie .


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

3 day weekend to come TTT


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Looks good nelson can wait to see reppin at the show NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Getting up n ready for the wash. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

LETS DO THIS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JOJO DEVOTIONS WILL BE MIXING HIS 1's n 2's


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Socal#13

ViejitoS i.e b.c getting ready to to head out to the wash..


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Hope u homies had a great and succesfull carwash see u all in a couple weeks :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Hope u homies had a great and succesfull carwash see u all in a couple weeks :thumbsup: :h5:


It was good carnal. It was alot of love for our family!!!


----------



## EL Presumido

Zek... thanks bro for helping me put Cracking Skulls together. . My sons bike...


----------



## ElProfeJose

EL Presumido said:


> Zek... thanks bro for helping me put Cracking Skulls together. . My sons bike...


Yeah. I need help with my bike too


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

ViejitoS had a chill time ..hope you guys had a good turn out..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS had a chill time ..hope you guys had a good turn out..


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL Presumido said:


> Zek... thanks bro for helping me put Cracking Skulls together. . My sons bike...


Which son? Lol no prob 7 hrs later


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Was up foo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right here chilling in riverside


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

mr.widow-maker said:


> Right here chilling in riverside


Thats was up homie..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thats was up homie..


Thinkin about hitting crenshaw


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thinkin about hitting crenshaw


I'll be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ur a fool lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Miklow. Hook my bike up player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> Miklow. Hook my bike up player.


TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

ElProfeJose said:


> It was good carnal. It was alot of love for our family!!!


:thumbaup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD WEEKEND SO FAR. CRACKIN SKULLZ SEEN LIGHT YESTERDAY AFTER BEING IN A BOX FOR A FEW MONTHS. N TODAY GOT CRACKIN ON THE CRUIZE


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD WEEKEND SO FAR. CRACKIN SKULLZ SEEN LIGHT YESTERDAY AFTER BEING IN A BOX FOR A FEW MONTHS. N TODAY GOT CRACKIN ON THE CRUIZE


Right on player!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> :thumbaup:


Simon carnal. Lots of love.


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon carnal. Lots of love.


We would of rolled but had to work so uk work is first bro but will see u all soon at the Uniques


----------



## bluedream323

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> We would of rolled but had to work so uk work is first bro but will see u all soon at the Uniques


Simon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## bluedream323

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 609278


Looks good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 609278


Paint it all ready


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Paint it all ready


After I move to riverside in march


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> We would of rolled but had to work so uk work is first bro but will see u all soon at the Uniques


Simon carnal. It's cool. It was a short notice tambien.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> After I move to riverside in march


Orale. Man your gonna do all kinds of shit out here. We are all waiting for you to move out here lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale. Man your gonna do all kinds of shit out here. We are all waiting for you to move out here lol.


lawn mowing, trash picker upper, car washin lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Out in riverside wadd it do


----------



## bluedream323

Goodmorning


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon carnal. It's cool. It was a short notice tambien.


So wats up bro?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I see a frame sittin on the floor, no good lets fix if up


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> So wats up bro?


Chambiando carnal. Just trying to make it happen player


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

ElProfeJose said:


> Chambiando carnal. Just trying to make it happen player


I feel u bro ayes trabaje tambien and fuken ampollas lol on my hands lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Going to knotts berry farm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Coulda painted ur bike with that $


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Coulda painted ur bike with that $


Life isn't always about the bikes. And cars. It's also about having a good time with the family.


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> I feel u bro ayes trabaje tambien and fuken ampollas lol on my hands lol


I hear you bro. If it wasn't for the carwash the other day. This would be my 4th day from 9am to 9pm minimum.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Going to knotts berry farm


Have fun player. And good luck with the interview


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


>


TTT. Have fun player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Life isn't always about the bikes. And cars. It's also about having a good time with the family.


Well said profe and its called a annual pass homie


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

What's up with u and always imma get this low low n that low low but yet still hitching rides with the members haha lol don't get butt hurt homie lol all fun


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Well said profe and its called a annual pass homie


Simon player. This is what makes life worth while.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What's up with u and always imma get this low low n that low low but yet still hitching rides with the members haha lol don't get butt hurt homie lol all fun


Hahahaaaaaa. That's funny


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM HI POWER said:


> What's up with u and always imma get this low low n that low low but yet still hitching rides with the members haha lol don't get butt hurt homie lol all fun


 :shh:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U DONT KOW WHATS IN MY BACK YARD LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

ElProfeJose said:


> Hahahaaaaaa. That's funny


Right haha lol truth be told right


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

The golf cart don't count hahaha all fun n games homie


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

TTMFT


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

TEAM HI POWER said:


> The golf cart don't count hahaha all fun n games homie


 his whip looks fresh TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up mijas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

ElProfeJose said:


> I hear you bro. If it wasn't for the carwash the other day. This would be my 4th day from 9am to 9pm minimum.


Fuk it bro haci es la vida!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's cracken fam bam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> U DONT KOW WHATS IN MY BACK YARD LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

O dam thats y he's a widow maker lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger:


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> :finger:


Don't get mad player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Don't get mad player.


Ur a fool


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wakin up to about a 1''-1/2 of snow


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wakin up to about a 1''-1/2 of snow


Y.o.l.o


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Y.o.l.o


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wakin up to about a 1''-1/2 of snow


Better you than me player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Clear blue skies n its coming down


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its snowin hard wat happen to snow days


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Jst seen cracking skullz up close bad ass trike really nice LF BIKE CLUB LOOKING GOOD


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Jst seen cracking skullz up close bad ass trike really nice LF BIKE CLUB LOOKING GOOD


7hrs puttin that shit together.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> 7hrs puttin that shit together.


Yeahhhhhh. When u gonna hook up my shit player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gotta make some time. Got like so much stuff i gotta do. Been laggin it


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Gotta make some time. Got like so much stuff i gotta do. Been laggin it


Simon player. That would be nice player


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

You homies dont know a good place wer i can get a sick banner..


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam bam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> You homies dont know a good place wer i can get a sick banner..


hit the homie up on my fb. Famila graphix in indio,ca. He did yall valle de chochella 1


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam bam


----------



## ElProfeJose

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> You homies dont know a good place wer i can get a sick banner..


local go to this Dude in Moreno Valley. Cheap and on point with your shit. His name is Kevin


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

ElProfeJose said:


> local go to this Dude in Moreno Valley. Cheap and on point with your shit. His name is Kevin


Orale profe gracias ..its me socal i just changed 
My username


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale sick ass foo


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale sick ass foo


Wat foo.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Socal change his name so baby mamma cant find him lol  funny ass shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Socal change his name so baby mamma cant find him lol  funny ass shit


Baby almost due n its that time to RUN. :roflmao:


----------



## bluedream323

Might get my hands on a turn table TTT


----------



## bluedream323

took it out for a cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> took it out for a cruise


Dammmn player. Looks nice!!!!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Socal change his name so baby mamma cant find him lol  funny ass shit


Hell nah foo nothing like that..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

mr.widow-maker said:


> Baby almost due n its that time to RUN. :roflmao:


Foo your the one thays gonna run.


----------



## ElProfeJose

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Orale profe gracias ..its me socal i just changed
> My username


What's up SoCal. Lol. That's funny shit you change your name. But yeah hit this dude up. It's a different name. They changed the name 


Top This T Shirts N More
23770 Sunnymead Blvd, Moreno Valley, CA 92553

Hit him up tell him Jose from Latins Finest sent you his name is Kevin (909) 519-9657


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Foo your the one thays gonna run.


TTT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Orale gracias homie .


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up SoCal. Lol. That's funny shit you change your name. But yeah hit this dude up. It's a different name. They changed the name
> 
> 
> Top This T Shirts N More
> 23770 Sunnymead Blvd, Moreno Valley, CA 92553
> 
> Hit him up tell him Jose from Latins Finest sent you his name is Kevin (909) 519-9657


----------



## ElProfeJose

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Orale gracias homie .


Simon. He does my shirts and its quick


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. He does my shirts and its quick


Yeah i just talkt to him ..am go drop off somemoney sunday..


----------



## ElProfeJose

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah i just talkt to him ..am go drop off somemoney sunday..


Right on player. I recommend him all the time. He's a good dude. And he's very reasonable. And fast. No bs


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Nelson aka lil ziek were did you get that space bike lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Nelson aka lil ziek were did you get that space bike lol


Zek looks like u might have some competition for most bikes ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Zek looks like u might have some competition for most bikes ..


hell ya TTT I JUS FOUND OUT I HAD TO BE THERE AT 4AM LOL


----------



## bluedream323

I'm not like Zek he's white I'm not


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> I'm not like Zek he's white I'm not


Lol.


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT ITS FRIDAY. BUMPIN THOSE OLDIES ON MY DAY. HAVE A GOOD 1. CADDY COMING SOON


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT ITS FRIDAY. BUMPIN THOSE OLDIES ON MY DAY. HAVE A GOOD 1. CADDY COMING SOON


Sure it is


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning to all!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAY ZIEK HAVE A GOOD DAY CUS I KNOW TOMORROW IS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER CUS YOU GET YOUR NEW TOY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAY ZIEK HAVE A GOOD DAY CUS I KNOW TOMORROW IS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER CUS YOU GET YOUR NEW TOY


HELL YA


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> HELL YA


Sorry player


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam bam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## bluedream323

ElProfeJose said:


> Dammmn player. Looks nice!!!!


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## bluedream323

What's up everybody , I just wanted to know who's gonna be going to the best of friends show in Lakewood ?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Most likely imma be rolling there imma take blue nation n the pedal car


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT THATS OUR CAR CRUIZE HAVE FUN


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up fam who's ready for the unique LATINS FINEST COMING HARD


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT were we belong


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Sup


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Sup


Whats up dog when the new improve TRIKE COMING OUT CUS YOU KNOW YOU HATERS TRYING TO COME GETS SOME BUT WE KNOW THEY DONT WANT NONE JST LIKE IN VEGAS NOW BUMP THAT SHIT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Whats up dog when the new improve TRIKE COMING OUT CUS YOU KNOW YOU HATERS TRYING TO COME GETS SOME BUT WE KNOW THEY DONT WANT NONE JST LIKE IN VEGAS NOW BUMP THAT SHIT


Simon.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump ttmft


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump ttmft


What's up carnal.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up carnal.


In construction class


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> In construction class


Orale


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Whats up dog when the new improve TRIKE COMING OUT CUS YOU KNOW YOU HATERS TRYING TO COME GETS SOME BUT WE KNOW THEY DONT WANT NONE JST LIKE IN VEGAS NOW BUMP THAT SHIT


Coming soon tha dreamgirls wanna take 1st place in vegas so will see bro.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up LF BC WHO'S GOING TO BEST OF FRIENDS SHOW?


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Coming soon tha dreamgirls wanna take 1st place in vegas so will see bro.....


Orale


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Let's start a roll call for best of friends sunday add ur name to the list 
Joey teamhipower rolling


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Let's start a roll call for best of friends sunday add ur name to the list
> Joey teamhipower rolling


I might go. Not sure. I'm deff going to the cruise though. That's for sure


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump this TTMFT


----------



## EL Presumido

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Let's start a roll call for best of friends sunday add ur name to the list
> Joey teamhipower rolling


1. El Presumido.
2. Cracking Skulls


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were everyone at fucken toys R us KIDS!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttmft


----------



## bluedream323

EL Presumido said:


> 1. El Presumido.
> 2. Cracking Skulls


Blue dream maybe


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Were everyone at fucken toys R us KIDS!!!!!!! Lol


RUDE


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ElProfeJose said:


> RUDE


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


EL Presumido said:


> 1. El Presumido.
> 2. Cracking Skulls
> 3.bluedream
> 4.blue nation
> 5.nelsons 26inch
> 6.hollywood swingin. Car
> 7.el presumido.car
> 8.red baren. Car???
> 9.back bumper hitter


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Who's back bumper hitter?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Who's back bumper hitter?


Bumper checker TTT


----------



## EL Presumido

Nelson... finally bringing out Blue suenos... on Sunday!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL Presumido said:


> Nelson... finally bringing out Blue suenos... on Sunday!


that the 26


----------



## EL Presumido

No Blue Dreams. ..


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bumper checker TTT


Is that you?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Is that you?


my pedal car


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> my pedal car


Lol !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST FAMILY 
INLAND EMPIRE
ORANGE COUNTY
POMONA
LOS ANGELES
HIGH DESERT *


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

They don't want sgv they want pomona


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> *LATINS FINEST FAMILY
> *


Fixed. Y so many chapters??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Fixed. Y so many chapters??


thats were there from player read the banners


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## bluedream323

what about your other ones


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Huh


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> thats were there from player read the banners


You players are funny you Guys trip me out with all your "chapters". Lol.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!


What's up player


----------



## bluedream323

ElProfeJose said:


> You players are funny you Guys trip me out with all your "chapters". Lol.


Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

bluedream323 said:


> Lol


You agree. Player?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> You players are funny you Guys trip me out with all your "chapters". Lol.


The bible has chapters to player but we dont blast it but on wednesdays n sundays so if yo scared go to church n read chapter thuglife vurse icecube


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> The bible has chapters to player but we dont blast it but on wednesdays n sundays so if yo scared go to church n read chapter thuglife vurse icecube


This is a club not a cult PUTO. and religion isn't the topic here.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> This is a club not a cult PUTO. and religion isn't the topic here.


Dam u aint gunna be ritch anymore, $5 dollar fine player. :roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dam u aint gunna be ritch anymore, $5 dollar fine player. :roflmao:


Good morning to you too.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up player


Not much wats up with u hows it over on ur side of town!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning to you too.


Lol u a foo


----------



## ElProfeJose

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Not much wats up with u hows it over on ur side of town!


Nice weather bro. It's nice and warm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ready for a nice weekend


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hey Family


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Hello Please Let Me know If You Have Received You Invitation In The Mail For The Baby Shower, So I Know That You Have Got It, You Don't Have To RSVP Yet I Just Wanna Make Sure You Have Got It We Have Forgot To Put A Return Address On It.. Sorry So Please Let Me Know Thank You


----------



## Ladybug32

Hello Please Let Me know If You Have Received You Invitation In The Mail For The Baby Shower, So I Know That You Have Got It, You Don't Have To RSVP Yet I Just Wanna Make Sure You Have Got It We Have Forgot To Put A Return Address On It.. Sorry So Please Let Me Know Thank You


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus dropped the caddy at the trannyshop


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jus dropped the caddy at the trannyshop


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up bc were everyone at?


----------



## bluedream323

Right here player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right here player


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Where's phill??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were crackinskullz,chale,purple dice killer777 ect


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice weather bro. It's nice and warm


Thats cool same here lol its getting to hot lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Were crackinskullz,chale,purple dice killer777 ect


Grounded


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> Grounded


Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido

Good News.... Star has improve on his grades..... so CRACKING SKULLS will be coming out this Sunday!
TTT


----------



## bluedream323

EL Presumido said:


> Good News.... Star has improve on his grades..... so CRACKING SKULLS will be coming out this Sunday!
> TTT


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

EL Presumido said:


> Good News.... Star has improve on his grades..... so CRACKING SKULLS will be coming out this Sunday!
> TTT


Gracias a dios!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam good job star i know you can do it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wtf is star


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wtf is star


Long story ask him one day up to him to let you know anyways good morning fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Who him?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who him?


Creaking skullz


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fixed


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Cracking skullz


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

See you guys. Tomorrow


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

Lets roll out hard to the show FAM TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Fam talking to the homie southside demon from hi power n he's gonna need some lowriders for a video shoot so get those lowriders ready I'm finding out all the info


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning getting ready for B.O.F


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning players!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Post some pic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got home LA BEST OF FRIENDS WAS POPIN. WE MADE EYES POP TODAY N END THE NIGHT AT CRUIZIN IN THE IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Got to post pics on this page ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Have a good night players!!!


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL PROFE TRIKE ALMOST FIXED. TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Let's get those bikes and pedal cars ready


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> EL PROFE TRIKE ALMOST FIXED. TTT


That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's cracken bc get those bike ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hows ur bike


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:_WHAT UP FAM!!!!!!! WEEKEND ALMOST HERE:h5: EVERYTHING STILL LOOKING GOOD _


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## bluedream323

TTT got something big for bluedream TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up Nelson when you bring out that bike?


----------



## bluedream323

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up Nelson when you bring out that bike?


In three weaks (uniques ie 2nd annual bike and pedal car show)


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up Nelson when you bring out that bike?


Xmas hopefully


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:_WHAT UP FAM!!!!!!! WEEKEND ALMOST HERE:h5: EVERYTHING STILL LOOKING GOOD _


just get my regal this one is guarantee the motor is really rebuilt i stand behind it ,,, by the bumper


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

bluedream323 said:


> TTT got something big for bluedream TTMFT[/QUOTOTSWEET CANT WAIT HI NELSON!~COTTON KANDY~:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were everyone at?


----------



## bluedream323

what's up Shirley and Carlos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wat up


What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Going to get the car tomarrow


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> just get my regal this one is guarantee the motor is really rebuilt i stand behind it ,,, by the bumper


Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

New page ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning BIKE CLUB. LIL ON THE WET SIDE TODAY


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good morning BIKE CLUB. LIL ON THE WET SIDE TODAY


Cochino! Lmao!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Cochino! Lmao!


Orale, mr nasty mind wats happening


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale, mr nasty mind wats happening


Lmao and not much bro just chillen wats up with u?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Getting ready for a road trip. Nevada n arizona


----------



## bluedream323

What's up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hi nelson


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Getting ready for a road trip. Nevada n arizona


4 what?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> 4 what?


TOP SECRETE SHIT PLAYER


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> TOP SECRETE SHIT PLAYER


O shit look out


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> O shit look out


NEW YEAR NEW THANGS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thanks profe for helping me on the caddy last night TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed home to work on the caddy


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> 4 what?


Pride parade his dad told me the other day


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## bluedream323

Goodmorming bike club !


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up cabrones


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed on the road TTT SEE U GUYS IN A FEW WEEKS


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Headed on the road TTT SEE U GUYS IN A FEW WEEKS


Have fun and be safe


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Cant sleep lol good morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT IN AZ


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning bc get those bikes ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lunch break


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lookin good TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

MY NEW PLAQUE


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning bc time to get those grades together we well be chk them


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mosthatedstreetwear2008

Hey i seen this club is all about pedal cars and lowrider bikes. I have 2 brand new pedal cars that were produced in 1993 and have been stored in an attic. I came accross these and would like to sell them to someone that can customize these and show them off. As you can see in the pictures on one of the cars i was going to start customizing it so i took off the checker striping on the sides and decided i want to customize a radio flyer instead. If interested you can call me or text me 623-293-7438. My name is Robert. I also have an old 1950's Murray. If your interested in the blue one then call me and i can send you a pic.


----------



## mosthatedstreetwear2008

i also have a ROBERTS ride on toy that i also found in the same attic. I know theres no one in AZ or in the lowrider seen that has customized one of these. Let your club be the first and im sure everyone will be asking where you picked this toy up at. if interested please call or text me at 623-293-7438. My name is Robert






























. You can also send me a PM if interested. Thanks This toy is from the 1950s and all original


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up bc new toys coming out soon cant wait cus HATERS GONNA HATE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE SUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I CALLED N NO ANSWEER


mosthatedstreetwear2008 said:


> Hey i seen this club is all about pedal cars and lowrider bikes. I have 2 brand new pedal cars that were produced in 1993 and have been stored in an attic. I came accross these and would like to sell them to someone that can customize these and show them off. As you can see in the pictures on one of the cars i was going to start customizing it so i took off the checker striping on the sides and decided i want to customize a radio flyer instead. If interested you can call me or text me 623-293-7438. My name is Robert. I also have an old 1950's Murray. If your interested in the blue one then call me and i can send you a pic.
> View attachment 619265
> View attachment 619266
> View attachment 619267
> View attachment 619268
> View attachment 619269
> View attachment 619264


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKIN GOOD TTMFT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top 
Latins Finest!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

EL Presumido said:


>


Damm lol :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*bump TTT LOOKIN GOOD GUYS*


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## EL Presumido

Great Job Danie!


----------



## bluedream323

EL Presumido said:


>


Looking good


----------



## bluedream323

EL Presumido said:


> Great Job Danie!


Good job Daniel TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

good job daniel. GRADES LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cutting plaques till 1am. Lets do this


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Going to bed long day


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MEXICO BOUND. SEE U LATER. GOING TO START A CHAPTER LOL


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top
Latins Finest!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

REPPIN IN MEXICO. TO THE FULLEST *GOODTIMES YUMA/LATINS FINEST IE*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top
> Latins Finest!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good lookin new RIDES LOOKIN FRESH TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CRACKIN SKULLZ


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST LA CHAPTER COMING OUT NICE TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Lf bc looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning BC let's get ready for Sunday going to be lots of haters there they know who they are


----------



## bluedream323

I'm not sure if blue dream will be at uniques


----------



## mr.widow-maker

take it.


bluedream323 said:


> I'm not sure if blue dream will be at uniques


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> take it.


I don't got no handle bars or seat post


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

WOW BRO ALL THAT MONEY SPENT AND CANT SHOW THE BIKE BRO MAN SAD


----------



## bluedream323

Mr. Grizzly said:


> WOW BRO ALL THAT MONEY SPENT AND CANT SHOW THE BIKE BRO MAN SAD


With no handle Bars or seat post should I show it like that ? 

And parts are supposed to be coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> I don't got no handle bars or seat post


 handle bars are getting welded up player. then chromed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SNEAK PEAK. NEW SHIT COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Thinking of taking tha lil 12 bike just to show support


----------



## dreamer1

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning BC let's get ready for Sunday going to be lots of haters there they know who they are


Simon........


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ttt


dreamer1 said:


> Thinking of taking tha lil 12 bike just to show support


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEE ALL MY LATINS FINEST AT THESE EVENTS TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

when i first started


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> SNEAK PEAK. NEW SHIT COMING


can't see it post it a different way


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> can't see it post it a different way


:nono:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER 2K13


----------



## KrazyKutting

mr.widow-maker said:


> WIDOW MAKER 2K13


:twak:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KrazyKutting said:


> :twak:


:bowrofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## KrazyKutting

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

BLUE PURSUASION. MY OLD BIKE


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
Latins Finest!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAS UP JUAN TTT FOR GT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> WAS UP JUAN TTT FOR GT


Not much wats up with u


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Not much wats up with u


right here working getting ready for sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

roll call looking good. few issues came up but will roll with what we got


----------



## Lolophill13

Break bump


----------



## bluedream323

Does any one want to volunteer to clean my white walls lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> Does any one want to volunteer to clean my white walls lol


$20 bucks


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up BC who's ready for the show this weekend?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up bike club we got a new member. He will be at uniques


----------



## bluedream323

We actually got two new members


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, I just got off the phone with lil g from hi power and he told me he's gonna be doing a music video for his song bounce like a lowrider and wants some lowrider bikes n maybe some cars in the video. So imma need bikes for the video he's gonna let me know all the info the date time location where its gonna be in like 2 or 3 weeks. Let's keep them bikes ready for this video if possible n some cars too. We got to be able to ride the bikes too because I believe he said he's gonna have us in the video too


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats up bike club we got a new member. He will be at uniques


Wonder who. That cpuld be..


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night BC ANGEL STADIUM COMING TO UNIQUE SHOW


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning BC see everyone tomorrow THE ORIGINAL ANGELS 4 LIFE BIKE COMING OUT TOMORROW TTMFT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST THINGS IN LIFE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed back to cali with a new member PROSPECTING IN MEXICO N AZ TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Roll call we're my bike club members at for tomorrow unique show ?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

We well be meeting at 6:30am at the Gus Jr roll in time from 6-10 let me know if you going to be late so we can save you a spot


----------



## bluedream323

Mr. Grizzly said:


> We well be meeting at 6:30am at the Gus Jr roll in time from 6-10 let me know if you going to be late so we can save you a spot


Really ? It' says its from 5:30-10


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Imma try to go to the show but I won't be bringing no bike or pedal car no cash to enter them


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Imma try to go to the show but I won't be bringing no bike or pedal car no cash to enter them


Wow really peeps be know about this show for a while bro should be no excuse's BC let's get it together


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wow really peeps be know about this show for a while bro should be no excuse's BC let's get it together


Been moving n had to pay my last month rent and my other bills n waiting on my tax money n don't get paid til Friday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Wow really peeps be know about this show for a while bro should be no excuse's BC let's get it together


X2 BUT ON THE OTHER HAD WE ROLLED DEEP 20 ENTRIES TTMFT 
THATS GOOD BUT WE CAN DO BETTER. ITS JUS THE START OF NEW THANGS OVER HERE .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT GOOD MORNING BC


----------



## DOUGHBOY7575

SUP FAM I FINALLY MADE A LAY IT LOW


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> X2 BUT ON THE OTHER HAD WE ROLLED DEEP 20 ENTRIES TTMFT
> THATS GOOD BUT WE CAN DO BETTER. ITS JUS THE START OF NEW THANGS OVER HERE .


We can t always make it!


----------



## EL Presumido

DOUGHBOY7575 said:


> SUP FAM I FINALLY MADE A LAY IT LOW


Congratulations! !!!!!!! And congrats also on your win Sunday!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DOUGHBOY7575 said:


> SUP FAM I FINALLY MADE A LAY IT LOW


THATS RIGHT ANGLES 4 LIFE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yup yup and lot more toys coming soon LF NOT HERE TO PLAY WERE HER TO STAY BUMP THAT SHIT TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam ok just got text from the homie lil g for the video, april 14th is the day, he's gonna call me tomorrow and let me know what he needs and how many so let's keep those bike and a few cars ready. Profe n presumido probably want ur cars in there bouncing n hopping he gonna let me know


----------



## lowdude13

DOUGHBOY7575 said:


> SUP FAM I FINALLY MADE A LAY IT LOW


wasup doughboy congrats on your win this sunday your trophy is cracking :biggrin:lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> wasup doughboy congrats on your win this sunday your trophy is cracking :biggrin:lol


Crackin smelling like FISHY FISHY


----------



## Lolophill13

I could say it was DAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm bike club TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam Casper DJ JOJO LOOKING FOR YOU ARE SHOULD SAY ZELDA LOL LF BC TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning fam Casper DJ JOJO LOOKING FOR YOU ARE SHOULD SAY ZELDA LOL LF BC TTMFT


U kow where to find me


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> U kow where to find me


Yuma?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Yuma?


Ur a fool


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Zek call me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

call replyed


----------



## dreamer1

Ora cabrones....wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

dreamer1 said:


> Ora cabrones....wats up


K onda lover boy were you been at?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GEE MORNING


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See everyone saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*GN BIKE CLUB*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> K onda lover boy were you been at?


no shit el hit an run :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> no shit el hit an run :biggrin:


sounds like SOMETHING CALI-DREAMING AKA SOCAL DID. LOL


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

mr.widow-maker said:


> sounds like SOMETHING CALI-DREAMING AKA SOCAL DID. LOL


Here we go again with the same shiet..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Here we go again with the same shiet..


WHAT UP PLAYER LEAD BY EXAMPLE.LOL U GOING TO IE PICNIC SAT?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT UP PLAYER LEAD BY EXAMPLE.LOL U GOING TO IE PICNIC SAT?


Hahahaha...maybe. i need money so if work pops up am a go work...need money for my bosslady..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ohhhh ur baby mommah orale


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

ayy little richie hmu bro :machinegun:


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> no shit el hit an run :biggrin:


No mamen...hahahaha


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CRACKING SKULLZ said:


> ayy little richie hmu bro :machinegun:


GLAD TO SEE U BUMPIN HOW U BEEN?


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up cabrones


----------



## WEST_MONKEY

Wassup famm


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up monkey


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*THATS RIGHT WHATS UP MONKEY WELCOME TO THE FAMILY. N WELCOME TO L.I.L. * all i can say is * NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST* we TAKIN OVER THIS SHIT! 1 RIDE at atime wth members n there family n not a 1 MAN ARMY!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*GOOF MORNING BC KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK TODAY LAST DAY B4 THE WEEKEND *


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam n Zapo verde to Cracking Skulls


----------



## mr.widow-maker

??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

mr.widow-maker said:


> GLAD TO SEE U BUMPIN HOW U BEEN?


Am good bro and u?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm players see u all today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good day good night bc n cc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY EASTER GUYS TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hope all having a good day. I aint because ppl are lagging it


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hope all having a good day. I aint because ppl are lagging it


kick them the so they can get the move on it like a fucken donkey lolo


----------



## bluedream323

What up bc ...


----------



## lowdude13

thanks zeek for those parts , an hooking me up with the display


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> thanks zeek for those parts , an hooking me up with the display


No prob player THATS HOW WE GET DOWN it takes a lil to get a lil in return


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good night bump


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> No prob player THATS HOW WE GET DOWN it takes a lil to get a lil in return


get me some relays bro , an let me know what else u have .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> get me some relays bro , an let me know what else u have .


Ill look


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP FOR SOME BADD ASS BIKES N PEDAL CARS HITTIN THE STREETS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP FOR SOME BADD ASS BIKES N PEDAL CARS HITTIN THE STREETS


I know huha


----------



## lowdude13

Bump from Barstow desert i hope i dont see zek in white sheet out here


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Haha hell naw ull see me in white on may 18 though


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Haha hell naw ull see me in white on may 18 though


hno snaps it is true


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

April 14th video shoot address Stereo city 596 e street san bernardino ca 92408 the time at 11am text me n let me know who will be coming n bringing their bikes n any ride able ones too I'm taking mine, el presumido let me know if ur caddy can make it he wants ur caddy in the video


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam let's get are stuff ready for the video shoot


----------



## Lolophill13

O YEAH


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night fam let's get are stuff ready for the video shoot


wonder if there r going to be chics shaking their asses like in the too live crew videos :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> O YEAH


:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socals aka cali dreaming vegas girl going to be there .


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GM BIKE CLUB WHERE U ALL AT TODAY.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning fam


----------



## lowdude13

Bump bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## Lolophill13

What up bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Where the rest of the fam AT DISNEY LAND ON ITS A SMALL WORLD???


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Working, I couldn't goto Disneyland had to work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Working, I couldn't goto Disneyland had to work


Ur always at disneyland player. Its called AUTOTOPIA lol


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## bluedream323

KrazyKutting said:


>


Dodger parts coming TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> Dodger parts coming TTT


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lookin good bc


----------



## WEST_MONKEY

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lookin good bc


Tht plaque is dope


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WEST_MONKEY said:


> Tht plaque is dope


Hmu when were going to plaque up the hd fleet.


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Where the rest of the fam AT DISNEY LAND ON ITS A SMALL WORLD???


ya i wish i wanna go 2 disneyland!!!!:run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> ya i wish i wanna go 2 disneyland!!!!:run:


LETS GO :h5:


----------



## bluedream323

TTT bike and pedal club


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Doing big thangs


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

bluedream323 said:


> Dodger parts coming TTT


They look nice


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bump TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

GRIZZLY N HIS NEW LOWLOW BIKE


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERE A LIL MUSIC VIDEO FOR U PLAYUHS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

HATE ON IT. RITCHIE OWNER OF ANGLES 4 LIFE POSTED AT THE STADIUM LIKE A REAL FAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## dreamer1

Bump tha shit


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT BC


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> GRIZZLY N HIS NEW LOWLOW BIKE


hahaha


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Were the fuck is the bike lol


----------



## Lolophill13

Break bump


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Were the fuck is the bike lol


up n there up n there hey isent that a song lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Were the fuck is the bike lol


all up in u . THAY CALL IT THE WEENIE BIKE


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> all up in u . THAY CALL IT THE WEENIE BIKE


no bro you don't share that bike it's all yours


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning mijas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> no bro you don't share that bike it's all yours


if its mine ? Y u riding it


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm BUMP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Can I get a Roll call for april 14th video shoot with lil g from hi power
1.Blue nation n my sons bike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

BIG AL 310 said:


> :wave:


What's up big homie


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Just talked to the homie lil g getting everything finalized for next weeks video shoot so whoever is gonna go n take car or bikes need to text me by next thursday to let me know who's rolling


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BIG AL 310 said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just talked to the homie lil g getting everything finalized for next weeks video shoot so whoever is gonna go n take car or bikes need to text me by next thursday to let me know who's rolling


Dose that include me..hahahhahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Dose that include me..hahahhahaha


Ur baby momma gunna be there lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ur baby momma gunna be there lol


Hell no she not


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell no she not


U shure about that.


----------



## Lolophill13

GM FAM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY. SEE U ALL THERE TTT*


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ur baby momma gunna be there lol


Hahahahaha your funny idk who you talkin about..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol. Good day in the high desert TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BBQ AT LATINS FINEST BIG T HOUSE YESTERDAY GOOD DAY TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*3 WHEELING MY CADDY. MOVING UP IN THE GAME *


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT HD LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yup yup looking really good the hole LATINS FINEST BC LOOKING GOOD TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## lowdude13

bummp


----------



## lowdude13

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:bump


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2::bowrofl:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 629661


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dawn player bumping TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13

WHAT UP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST IS UP PLAyER


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Video shoot this Sunday ill be letting everyone know who's going to go that we can meet up around 10 am at the anon on alessandro by the 215 for who evers going


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nice


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 630191


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night family keep those bike shine


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm BIKLOS HAVE A GEEE DAY


----------



## Lolophill13

Nice pictures


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST PEDAL CARS VIDEO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Keep up the good work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TYT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

Orale Latins Finest reppjn the OC, TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Orale Latins Finest reppjn the OC, TTT


Yes sir thanks for the bump homie


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night BC don't forget its only the FINEST THINGS IN LIFE HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning biklows


----------



## mr.widow-maker

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Orale Latins Finest reppjn the OC, TTT


Simon ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good night BC don't forget its only the FINEST THINGS IN LIFE HERE!!!!!!!!!


 i know huh!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW MEXICO BOUND TTT


----------



## furby714

mr.widow-maker said:


> NEW MEXICO BOUND TTT


Widow maker goin to mesa


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT WE ARE COMING OUT TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

furby714 said:


> Widow maker goin to mesa


:dunno:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yup yup we're coming hard gn bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm bc


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## lowdude13

Wasup bike members summer is around the corner lets shine up those bike n pedal cars and hit so.cal shows and some out of state as well doing what we do best represent at shows wether its 1 bike or all of our toys because we r the Finest if u dont know now u know


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW MEXICO BOUND TTT


----------



## dee_5o5

mr.widow-maker said:


> NEW MEXICO BOUND TTT


Looking foward to seeing your bike Sunday bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dee_5o5 said:


> Looking foward to seeing your bike Sunday bro :thumbsup:


Dont get ur hopes up. Ull see it at TEJANO SUPERSHOW.


----------



## bluedream323

lowdude13 said:


> Wasup bike members summer is around the corner lets shine up those bike n pedal cars and hit so.cal shows and some out of state as well doing what we do best represent at shows wether its 1 bike or all of our toys because we r the Finest if u dont know now u know


Yeah LA super show in 3 months TTT !


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yup yup if you don't know now you know


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning BC have a nice day at school today


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam video shoot Sunday at 11 whoevers going text me and I can give u the address Imma be late cause my son has a baseball game at 9am but I told lil g that my members will be there n ill be late, he going be shooting for like 4 to 5 hours. So get the bikes n Lo Lo ready .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Leaving yuma new mex bound


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Flaggstaff AZ BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gallup new mexico BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUFFALO THUNDER LOWRIDER SHOW BUMP NEW MEXICO


----------



## dee_5o5

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUFFALO THUNDER LOWRIDER SHOW BUMP NEW MEXICO


You didn't bring your bike?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dee_5o5 said:


> You didn't bring your bike?


*NEGITIVE BRO. BUT STOP BY THE KRAZY KUTTING BOOTH *


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Stereo city 596 e street san bernardino ca 92408 tomorrow video shoot for LIL g imma be late to it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Video shoot today who's ready Stereo city 596 e street san bernardino ca 92408


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up fam bAm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed to west texas bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus entering texas bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus entering texas bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

8pm n still sunny in texas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Leaving our first stop headed to our last stop in texas 1300 miles to go


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im going going back to back to cali cali. EL PASO BUMP


----------



## bluedream323

What's up bc I got some parts for sale , and fenders


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Las cruces new mexico bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Tuscon az bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

bluedream323 said:


> What's up bc I got some parts for sale , and fenders


Post pics so. Plp can see wat u got


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Wow finally a sick car you got looks clean


----------



## dreamer1

Morning cabrones!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wiick3d951 said:


> Wow finally a sick car you got looks clean


Lol not mine player


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gmorning


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up BC get those bikes ready for are haters cus were not a one man crew we got true members bump that shit


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up BC get those bikes ready for are haters cus were not a one man crew we got true members bump that shit


N REPRESENT OUT SIDE THE CITY. STATE 2 STATE COUNTY TO COUNTY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yup yup and you know this man!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam kids get the bikes ready


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gee night bc headed to work tonight in redondo beach.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/559197_243737602412821_635560786_n.jpg


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*TTT FOR LATINS FINEST. WHERE WE AINT A 1 MAN CLUB. WE ACTUALLY GOT TRUE AND LOYAL MEMBERS TO BACK IT UP TTMFT *


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> *TTT FOR LATINS FINEST. WHERE WE AINT A 1 MAN CLUB. WE ACTUALLY GOT TRUE AND LOYAL MEMBERS TO BACK IT UP TTMFT *


X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> X2


:h5:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5:


:h5:


----------



## EL Presumido

lowdude13 said:


> X2


True da


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT UP CHUCKY HOW U BEEN G. WAS IN PHX LAST WEEK


:RO~Chucky: said:


> :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL Presumido said:


> True da


WHAT UP PLAYUH. HOWS WORK. HEAR ITS A MISSION


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT UP CHUCKY HOW U BEEN G. WAS IN PHX LAST WEEK


Should've called me man, wouldve hit up some cheap tittie bars on the south side...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Should've called me man, wouldve hit up some cheap tittie bars on the south side...


Orale i need that # again . hey u hitting mesa?


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT UP PLAYUH. HOWS WORK. HEAR ITS A MISSION


Yup... but got to do it! Cause I want the finest things in life
I guess...lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale i need that # again . hey u hitting mesa?


I work that day, but I remembered its a night show so imma prolly go after work or just for free sat so I can kick down the bikes I don't like while their owners are home getting mimis....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I work that day, but I remembered its a night show so imma prolly go after work or just for free sat so I can kick down the bikes I don't like while their owners are home getting mimis....


Haha ur a fool. :roflmao: justins bike going to.be done?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

EL Presumido said:


> Yup... but got to do it! Cause I want the finest things in life
> I guess...lol


yup yup true that


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT NEW DAY NEW DOLLUH


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> Haha ur a fool. :roflmao: justins bike going to.be done?


nah even if it is that fool dont ever show... he has it all at his house like a museum man... im surprised Sal is gonna show... he hasnt showned anything in like 4 years...


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:RO~Chucky: said:


> nah even if it is that fool dont ever show... he has it all at his house like a museum man... im surprised Sal is gonna show... he hasnt showned anything in like 4 years...


Ha that foo going to show? Wasent he in vegas this past year. Awwww shit ha justin said to bring wm over n put it in the artlage museum


----------



## Justin-Az

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ha that foo going to show? Wasent he in vegas this past year. Awwww shit ha justin said to bring wm over n put it in the artlage museum


 You can put widow maker in the Arledge Museum as soon as you join Team AZ lol.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ha that foo going to show? Wasent he in vegas this past year. Awwww shit ha justin said to bring wm over n put it in the artlage museum


yeah i did the art show... that was cool too see other people react to the bikes...


----------



## bluedream323

Bikes coming hard !


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Justin-Az said:


> You can put widow maker in the Arledge Museum as soon as you join Team AZ lol.


my oh my its a family reuion. All we need is sal n tonyo.T TEAM CALI TTMFT all u got to do is cash me out n its yours


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:RO~Chucky: said:


> yeah i did the art show... that was cool too see other people react to the bikes...


I was thinking about doing the pedal car 1 here in long beach i think but idk 6 months was long for me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning LF FAM BAM


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

bump:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm biklos


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

good morning bike club :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SNEEK PEAK FOR THE HATERS. COME GET SOME


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT for the bike club


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Angel bike getting custom parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Only LATINS FINEST got a clean ass ANGLES BIKE IN THE IE


----------



## Lolophill13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Angel bike getting custom parts


Thats right kids get them bikes ready!!! One goal and one mission! !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

1 dream 1 team


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13

Whats up kids


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Its all about the FINEST THINGS IN LIFE KIDS REMEMBER THAT AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Looking good guys TTT


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ




----------



## Lolophill13

CRACKING SKULLZ said:


> View attachment 638939


DAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

Lolophill13 said:


> DAMMMMMMMMM


Its big huh  well latins finest doing big things!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT FOR THE KIDS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GO BIG OR GO HOME PLAYUH


----------



## 86 monte carlos




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up BC let's get those bikes ready for Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

************ NEW DATE***************
LATIN LUXURY INVITES YOU TO THEIR 2nd CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA CAR/BIKE SHOW ON MAY 5, 2013 AT HOOTERS LOCATED IN MORENO VALLEY/RIVERSIDE. ROLL-IN TIME 7-10 SHOW FROM 10-4. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE (No Food) CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743, TITO (951) 591-8594 OR SANTANA (951) 312-1669 FOR MORE INFO.

FLYER AND CATEGORIES TO BE POSTED UP SOON! CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO!!


Reply


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ELISIAN PARK ON SUNDAY


TEAM HI POWER said:


> ************ NEW DATE***************
> LATIN LUXURY INVITES YOU TO THEIR 2nd CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA CAR/BIKE SHOW ON MAY 5, 2013 AT HOOTERS LOCATED IN MORENO VALLEY/RIVERSIDE. ROLL-IN TIME 7-10 SHOW FROM 10-4. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE (No Food) CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743, TITO (951) 591-8594 OR SANTANA (951) 312-1669 FOR MORE INFO.
> 
> FLYER AND CATEGORIES TO BE POSTED UP SOON! CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO!!
> 
> 
> Reply


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

We gonna represent everywhere this weekend


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:finger: *BUMP FOR THE HATERS * :finger:


----------



## bluedream323

Bump !


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> Bump !


its jus a dream what up


----------



## 86 monte carlos




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WORKIN ON THE CADDY WITH THE HOMIES FROM GROUPE IE CC TTT NO MATTER WHAT CLUB UR FROM we ALL STICK TOGETHER


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> its jus a dream what up


My bike isn't a dream when was the last time ,widow has bin out ?


----------



## EL Presumido

bluedream323 said:


> My bike isn't a dream when was the last time ,widow has bin out ?


Blue dream is a bad ass bike... won first place the first
Time it was out!


----------



## bluedream323

EL Presumido said:


> Blue dream is a bad ass bike... won first place the first
> Time it was out!










yup but time to step it up a notch , chrome engraved forks coming ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> My bike isn't a dream when was the last time ,widow has bin out ?


november 17 n 18 player ODESSA TEXAS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Let's get ready for the weekend LATINS FINEST GOING TO BE ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting

:cheesy:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KrazyKutting said:


> :cheesy:


:roflmao:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

View attachment 642192


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://youtu.be/ebod5tcJljE


----------



## INKEDUP

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 642157


Nice!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP. NEW THINGS HAPPENINg


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://youtu.be/3Vp1YN4I6Ls


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Loolin good TTT


----------



## OG53




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up youngsters let's get ready for the sat show lowrider fest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lolo fest TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Steppin up TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Steppin up TTT


Bump


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning BIKE CLUN . have a G day


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump need a longer bar for the turn table were can I find one?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cut it n weld it


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Brought the lolo to skool today


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## dreamer1

EL Presumido said:


>


Watcha!!!!!!!! Muy chingon carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CRACKIN SKULLZ LOOKIN FIRME


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Have a good weekend u guys


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://youtu.be/bY9GoQgAjR4 lil g other video


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Happy mothers day


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Am BUMP TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

Bump ~cotton kandy~:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> Bump ~cotton kandy~:wave:


:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## DOUGHBOY7575

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up my boy TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up bike club let's get those bikes ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT BOUGHT A 85 REGAL


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

New page TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mornibg bump ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got back ftom the lake bump with the caddy


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd it do


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Watt it do latins finest!! 
GT droping by to show so love 
To
The
Top!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT GT WADD IT DO? :dunno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OukxNG6yrwQ&feature=share&list=UUPCwfwEm7HYyAWhS8tmR62g. Drag racing Pomona


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up youngster's get those bikes ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Who ready to hit show. I am TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

_*WIDOW MAKER WHEN I FIRST STARTED*_








_*1 YEAR AFTER








WHAR IT LOOKS LIKE FOR NOW UNTILL I BUST OUT FOR 2013








STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM NOW IM HERE !!!!!!!*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bike club meeting on friday


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttmft


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT MEETING TONIGHT


----------



## bluedream323

TTT bc keep up the good work !


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY WE GOT 2 NEWEST MEMBERS YES I SAID "MEMBERS" WITH BIKES N CARS REPPING WITH THIS 1 BIG ASS FAM. WELCOME ISSAC N ANGEL. YOUR RIDES LOOK FIRME


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY WE GOT 2 NEWEST MEMBERS YES I SAID "MEMBERS" WITH BIKES N CARS REPPING WITH THIS 1 BIG ASS FAM. WELCOME ISSAC N ANGEL. YOUR RIDES LOOK FIRME


X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT NEW STUFF YEA LOOK OUT FOR THE TWINS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Was up bike club busy summer this year ttt lets get it cracking


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP FOR THAT NEW SHIT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY WE GOT 2 NEWEST MEMBERS YES I SAID "MEMBERS" WITH BIKES N CARS REPPING WITH THIS 1 BIG ASS FAM. WELCOME ISSAC N ANGEL. YOUR RIDES LOOK FIRME


Nice


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Nice


X2


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam just locked in date june 22nd latins finest car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases. So lets be ready.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> X2


yuppp bump ~cotton kandy~:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Get them bikes ready for sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Where my bike club leaders


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I dunno bout leader but ILL BUMP THIS SHIT TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEXAS BOUND TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

THE TWINS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

SNEEK PEAK OF WHAT GOING ON TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEFORE N AFTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW SHIT COMING!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## mr.widow-maker

MI AMOR PERDIDO COMING SOON TTT 
LATINS FINEST SO*CAL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

KrazyKutting said:


>


Nice


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed to NEW MEXICO. ON I17N ABOUT TO HIT I40E THEN AFTER TEXAS TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gallup new mexico BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BORQUE,NEW MEX WAS THE SHIT LAST NIGHT TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus leaving the lil homies house. From GOOD TIMES ROSWELL NEW MEX .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed to corpus crispy texas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ON THE ROAD TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

WEARS WALDO? AT KNOW LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AT THE LEAL BROS . BAD ASS WORK


----------



## mr.widow-maker

El Paso Tx Bump TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Tuscon bump


----------



## bluedream323

TTT !


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

where's WALDO AT NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good night family


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE BC


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

coming soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt waz up bike club lets roll Saturday


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Wats up thise weekend...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Cruise night


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lo nuestro ?


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bc TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam? So everybody let me know is August 10 good for everybody for our beach cruise I want to pick a date everybody can make it. You can text me or pm me. I'm setting up ASAP so let me know.


----------



## bluedream323

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 659041
> coming soon


Yeah ! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam? So everybody let me know is August 10 good for everybody for our beach cruise I want to pick a date everybody can make it. You can text me or pm me. I'm setting up ASAP so let me know.


Nope nor the 17


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cant make the beach cruize on the 10th or 17th


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam..
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam..
> ~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER rSUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyerr coming soon


See u guys out there


----------



## bluedream323

Keep up the good work BC !


----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## bluedream323




----------



## mr.widow-maker

NICE PICS NELSON :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See u guys out there


TTT PAUL HOPE U CAN GET A GT LINE UP GOING ON


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam..
> ~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Since the carwash cancled. High desert at my pad chillin. Angle,chum,seleste n the other home girl 
LATINS FINEST SOCAL


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WELCOME TO THE FAM CHRISTIAN1, HOPE TO SEE U AT THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND TTT NEWEST MEMBER TO LATINS FINEST SOCAL BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## 86 monte carlos




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUD LIGHT LIME LOWRIDER BIKE COMING SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VIEJITOS IE CAR SHOW WINNER


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Those parts look familiar


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


----------



## lowdude13

hi members get ready 4 torres show!!!!:yes:~cotton kandy~


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GREAT DAY AT THE LAKE YESTERDAY TTT NICE TO SEE MOST COME OUT N CHILL. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT GOING TO SHOWS TO REGROUP TO SEE EACH OTHER.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up BC let's get those bikes ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13

Wadup bike club ............


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## youngster213

HI MY NAME IS JOSEPH AND MY BROTHER AND I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN YOUR CLUB


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

youngster213 said:


> HI MY NAME IS JOSEPH AND MY BROTHER AND I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN YOUR CLUB[/ hit me up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

youngster213 said:


> HI MY NAME IS JOSEPH AND MY BROTHER AND I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN YOUR CLUB


 for the car or bike club ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GREAT DAY UP IN THE HIGH DESERT. ME,CHALE,JR, N BIG T OUT CHILLIN AT GROUPE CAR SHOW HERE IS SOME PICS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*and NO this was NOT A CRUIZE NIGHT. for them people who say they know everything:twak:*


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> *and NO this was NOT A CRUIZE NIGHT. for them people who say they know everything:twak:*


whos that?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> whos that?[/QUOTTE]
> 
> Oh u kNow those ppl who think they know everything about us


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> lowdude13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whos that?[/QUOTTE]
> 
> Oh u kNow those ppl who think they know everything about us
> 
> 
> 
> O them:roflmao::fool2::bowrofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

T T T :yes:LATINS FINEST B.C.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

just finish cleaning and waxing bikes an pedal cars ready for Torres show all cars ready too its going to be alooooooong weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## lowdude13

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Good morning family the baby should be coming we're here at the hospital and their gonna enduce her labor


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning family getting the bikes ready for the weekend


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Congrats JOEY FOR UR NEWBORN


----------



## lowdude13

Noon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

heading back today to finish setting up for sunday Latins Finest in da HOUSE
























will post more after the show hope very one can make it theres alot of badd ass rides in there grizzley got hooked up yesterday and can get the tickets cheaper but needs cash up front today :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


mini show? wtf


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## impala63

is there a place that sells the trike set up?I think my frame is a 16 inch?


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> mini show? wtf


I guess they want a small show. Not to many entries then come hard with a big 1? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


----------



## lowdude13

i think if we would have entered all 21 bikes an pedals cars we would have placed more at the Torres show well next year we should make it mandatory to hit Torres hard with all bikes n pedals cars so lets all support the car washes for the Vegas show this year so the bikes can be in Vegas reppin so. cal Latins Finest c.c./b.c. TTT
cotton Kandy is drinking koolaid out of the cup not what u think :biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sounds like a plan player. We got our box trailer shit will double deck it with new wood n put all the bikes on top n bottom n throw hop displays on the pick up n strap it all down. For vegas but what about lowrider mag in fresno to qualify? Lets get it going


lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 670135
> i think if we would have entered all 21 bikes an pedals cars we would have placed more at the Torres show well next year we should make it mandatory to hit Torres hard with all bikes n pedals cars so lets all support the car washes for the Vegas show this year so the bikes can be in Vegas reppin so. cal Latins Finest c.c./b.c. TTT
> cotton Kandy is drinking koolaid out of the cup not what u think :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

congrats on ur wins guys


----------



## Mickey_Killz

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr.Chop Top said:


> congrats on ur wins guys


:h5:


----------



## lowdude13

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 670135
> i think if we would have entered all 21 bikes an pedals cars we would have placed more at the Torres show well next year we should make it mandatory to hit Torres hard with all bikes n pedals cars so lets all support the car washes for the Vegas show this year so the bikes can be in Vegas reppin so. cal Latins Finest c.c./b.c. TTT
> cotton Kandy is drinking koolaid out of the cup not what u think :biggrin:


TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5:


WHATS GOING ON WIDOW MAKER WHEN IS WIDOW MAKER COMMING OUT :dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> WHATS GOING ON WIDOW MAKER WHEN IS WIDOW MAKER COMMING OUT :dunno:


Assembly starts monday . :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mickey_Killz said:


> TTT :biggrin:


 whats up mickey . Glad to see u made 1. Now keep on bumpin our page


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up BC we need all BC members to bring your bikes pedal cars if you want to set up display its ok on August 3 we need everyone to go up to the HD WE are going to have have a video shoot for Disney channel and then the next day we have traffic show so let's get thoes bikes ready


----------



## lowdude13

:shh:MICKEY MOUSE GOING TO B THERE ???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DISNEY CHANNEL VIDEO SHOOT SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yes Mickey well be there and remember he loves Boy's what his favorite word OOOO BOY Mickey!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up BC we need all BC members to bring your bikes pedal cars if you want to set up display its ok on August 3 we need everyone to go up to the HD WE are going to have have a video shoot for Disney channel and then the next day we have traffic show so let's get thoes bikes ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

thats how we roll chiqitos pero picosos to the max:biggrin: L.F TTT


----------



## lowdude13

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB IS HERE TO STAY......IF U DONT KNOW NOW U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL Presumido

lowdude13 said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB IS HERE TO STAY......IF U DONT KNOW NOW U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!


Yup... well said!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL Presumido said:


> Yup... well said!


Been a while for u to bump the bike page TTT :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Yes Mickey well be there and remember he loves Boy's what his favorite word OOOO BOY Mickey!!!!!!!!! LOL


N ur gunna be 1st in line player


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> N ur gunna be 1st in line player


Huh micky going to see Grizzly and say ooooo boy lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> N ur gunna be 1st in line player


NAW BRO YOU GOT TO REMEMBER ITS ALWAYS BEEN WHITE KIDS IS HIS FAVORITE LOOK AT THE MICKEY MOUSE CLUB SO I THINK YOUR GOING FIRST LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> NAW BRO YOU GOT TO REMEMBER ITS ALWAYS BEEN WHITE KIDS IS HIS FAVORITE LOOK AT THE MICKEY MOUSE CLUB SO I THINK YOUR GOING FIRST LOL


Sounds like u be watchin the cartoon alot


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER TTMFT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Congratts on the Disney commercial. cant wait to see the feature. :wave:


----------



## lowdude13

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Congratts on the Disney commercial. cant wait to see the feature. :wave:


thanks bro lets see what mickey has to offer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Congratts on the Disney commercial. cant wait to see the feature. :wave:


Sup bro hope to see yall at our bike cruize on aug 31 at Huntington beach


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning BC get those bikes ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

For what? O ya TRAFFIC TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> For what? O ya TRAFFIC TTMFT


 some the bike members want to go to the mini bike show


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning BC get those bikes ready


 so whats ip Grizzly did see any trailers at the lot u like were u going to park it at did d u get hole of the dude that does body wraps u can park it at the yard were we park our e.q. Let me know


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

lowdude13 said:


> so whats ip Grizzly did see any trailers at the lot u like were u going to park it at did d u get hole of the dude that does body wraps u can park it at the yard were we park our e.q. Let me know


picking it up in two weeks there going to custom the inside for the bikes and make a storage area for the display and when I pick it up its going to my homie he's going go wrap the hole trailer so by Vegas it well be ready


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Will we need my box trailer aswell


----------



## DOUGHBOY7575

Ttmft Latins finest


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump bump get those bikes ready for traffic!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Noon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Round here we dont talk about whats coming. Talk is cheap . We make shit happen in the finest way as possible


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump good night BC


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Round here we dont talk about whats coming. Talk is cheap . We make shit happen in the finest way as possible


x2


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD MORNING BIKE CLUB. LETS GET THOSE BIKES REadY TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning youngster's get all your stuff shined up and ready for traffic show


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

You guys going to royal fantacis car show thise sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> You guys going to royal fantacis car show thise sunday


I dont think so player. What kinda parts u salein now


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

My hole bike..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR OUR MEMBERS PUTTING TIME AND DEDICATION IN THERE BIKES . NO DADDY BOUGHT ITEMS HERE. Keep it up AND LETS STAY ON TOP. TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR OUR MEMBERS PUTTING TIME AND DEDICATION IN THERE BIKES . NO DADDY BOUGHT ITEMS HERE. Keep it up AND LETS STAY ON TOP. TTT


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ThAnk god these kids are older so they can buy all there own stuff ANGEL BIKE GETTING CUSTOM PARTS HOPEFULLY THERE DONE FOR VEGAS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> ThAnk god these kids are older so they can buy all there own stuff ANGEL BIKE GETTING CUSTOM PARTS HOPEFULLY THERE DONE FOR VEGAS


TTT LIKE I SAY WE DONT TALK ABOUT IT WE ARE ABOUT IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW THINGS TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT LIKE I SAY WE DONT TALK ABOUT IT WE ARE ABOUT IT


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> ThAnk god these kids are older so they can buy all there own stuff ANGEL BIKE GETTING CUSTOM PARTS HOPEFULLY THERE DONE FOR VEGAS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


>


N if u dont know NOW U KNOW


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good day bc


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Looks like the bike club mite be growing even bigger stay tune


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Looks like the bike club mite be growing even bigger stay tune


:h5: TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP BUMP BUMP LATINS FINEST WILL BE IN ESPANOLIA NEW MEXICO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump let's get bikes ready for Traffic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Az bump TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

man i hope sundays riots dont interfere with the bike cruzz at the beach i know cops will be out there in full force after that shit last night :twak:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> man i hope sundays riots dont interfere with the bike cruzz at the beach i know cops will be out there in full force after that shit last night :twak:


I hope not, I don't think it would cause its a month away n some time to calm down


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I hope not, I don't think it would cause its a month away n some time to calm down


i hope it calms down ,,, what the f was that all about :dunno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> i hope it calms down ,,, what the f was that all about :dunno:


Stupid drunk idiots


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Stupid drunk idiots


oo i thought justin beaver got drunk and stated getting ghetto :biggrin: man them fuu's dont know how to set it off ,if they were black or mexicans that shit would last for a couple a days we be all sporting new filas jordans and some bling bing


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Top of the morning BIKE CLUB. NEW THINGS BABY NEW THINGS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FOR EVERYONE ASKING ABOUT WIDOW MAKER. SEE U ALL SOON. HERE A LIL SNEEK PEAK OF SOME PARTS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> FOR EVERYONE ASKING ABOUT WIDOW MAKER. SEE U ALL SOON. HERE A LIL SNEEK PEAK OF SOME PARTS


i like very widowish :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

u should get some real Tantalus and spiders for your display :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> FOR EVERYONE ASKING ABOUT WIDOW MAKER. SEE U ALL SOON. HERE A LIL SNEEK PEAK OF SOME PARTS


did u design your own parts ?


----------



## bluedream323

mr.widow-maker said:


> FOR EVERYONE ASKING ABOUT WIDOW MAKER. SEE U ALL SOON. HERE A LIL SNEEK PEAK OF SOME PARTS


Post a pic of your frame ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bluedream323 said:


> Post a pic of your frame ...


:buttkick:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:naughty:


lowdude13 said:


> did u design your own parts ?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Angel 4 life finally getting custom parts should be ready for Vegas plus engraving bump that shit!!!! Pimps


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Let's get those bikes ready for TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!!! WE COMING HARD


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam, gonna be a new member joining up with us his name is victor n his layitlow name is TwistedMemories626
I had to create a layitlow for him cause he was having some trouble with it


----------



## TwistedMemories626

whats up guys, my name is victor and im joing the club. im looking forward into meeting all of you


----------



## dreamer1

TwistedMemories626 said:


> whats up guys, my name is victor and im joing the club. im looking forward into meeting all of you


Welcome to tha fam......see ya soon.....


----------



## TwistedMemories626

dreamer1 said:


> Welcome to tha fam......see ya soon.....


thanks


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

this his bike


----------



## TwistedMemories626

my bike, my first bike ever! i built it my self too, it took alot of work because i dont have a job, i washed cars,cut grass,babysat. im proud of myself


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TwistedMemories626 said:


> my bike, my first bike ever! i built it my self too, it took alot of work because i dont have a job, i washed cars,cut grass,babysat. im proud of myself


NOW THATS TRUE DEDICATION. WELCOME TO THE FAMILY VICTOR. LIKE I SAID. OUR MEMBERS TAKE PRIDE IN THERE RIDES BY BUILDING THEM. ANY SHAPE N SIZE DONT MATTER WE ALL COME OUT ON TOP. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEADED TO MEXICO FOR DINNER TTT U KOW WHAT I MEAN CHOOOOOOOOW


----------



## TwistedMemories626

it took over a year but its worth it


----------



## dreamer1

TwistedMemories626 said:


> it took over a year but its worth it


Its a never ending story bro....soon ur gonna painted n then do cuatom parts.....


----------



## TwistedMemories626

dreamer1 said:


> Its a never ending story bro....soon ur gonna painted n then do cuatom parts.....


ikr lol right now im saving up to engrave some parts


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

when I first got blue nation


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

blue nation now


----------



## TwistedMemories626

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 676819
> blue nation now


makke it into a dodger bike lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

TwistedMemories626 said:


> makke it into a dodger bike lol


I am, there's another member with a dodger bike too


----------



## TwistedMemories626

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I am, there's another member with a dodger bike too


oh dang, i didnt know that


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## chale63




----------



## chale63




----------



## chale63




----------



## chale63




----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD AFTERNOON BIKE CLUB


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Ha that shit made me LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up chucky ima kick ur shit over haha


----------



## lowdude13

see u guys at the show!!!traffic sun,am early members


----------



## TwistedMemories626

does anyone have room for me and my bike to car pool to sundays show? the tranny is completely wore out so i cant drive it at all


----------



## dreamer1

TwistedMemories626 said:


> does anyone have room for me and my bike to car pool to sundays show? the tranny is completely wore out so i cant drive it at all


Where u stay at....


----------



## TwistedMemories626

dreamer1 said:


> Where u stay at....


el monte in the SGV area


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

*B**UMP!!!!!*


----------



## Lolophill13

TAPOUT ALMOST READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> TAPOUT ALMOST READY FOR SUNDAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

See everyone one Sunday LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## DOUGHBOY7575

Wuz up fam just wanna say to have a great day and be ready for Sunday go hard or go home TTT Latins finest got the whole squad behind us


----------



## dreamer1

TwistedMemories626 said:


> el monte in the SGV area


Let me see wats up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Swoop him up dreamer.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Swoop him up dreamer.


He's kind of far......hopefully he can meet me half way....


----------



## TwistedMemories626

dreamer1 said:


> Let me see wats up


il give u gass money,shoot me a text (626)2266418


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats up victor TTT


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> He's kind of far......hopefully he can meet me half way....


PICK HIM FUU


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> PICK HIM FUU


That's what I'm saying hahaha


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> He's kind of far......hopefully he can meet me half way....


DAM DREAMER JUST PICK THE HOMIE UP!! YOU THE ONLY ONE ON THE WAY!! LETS SEE TAKE THE 5FW NORTH TO THE 10FWY STOP IN the EL MONTE GET BACK ON THE 10FWY TO THE SHOW WHICH IS OFF THE 10FWY. IM JUST SAYING. THERE MAP QUEST IT FOR YOU! YOUR WELCOME CARNAL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lolophill13 said:


> DAM DREAMER JUST PICK THE HOMIE UP!! YOU THE ONLY ONE ON THE WAY!! LETS SEE TAKE THE 5FW NORTH TO THE 10FWY STOP IN the EL MONTE GET BACK ON THE 10FWY TO THE SHOW WHICH IS OFF THE 10FWY. IM JUST SAYING. THERE MAP QUEST IT FOR YOU! YOUR WELCOME CARNAL


Yup yup right, put in work haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Since u dont gotta bike carlos put in work hahha jk IF UR DOWN PLAYUH GET DOWN


----------



## TwistedMemories626

Lolophill13 said:


> DAM DREAMER JUST PICK THE HOMIE UP!! YOU THE ONLY ONE ON THE WAY!! LETS SEE TAKE THE 5FW NORTH TO THE 10FWY STOP IN the EL MONTE GET BACK ON THE 10FWY TO THE SHOW WHICH IS OFF THE 10FWY. IM JUST SAYING. THERE MAP QUEST IT FOR YOU! YOUR WELCOME CARNAL


he's right lol im less then 5 min. away from the free way


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

All of sudden DREAMER PHONE NOT WORKING CAN get ON LINE FUU HE'S EVEN GOING TO GIVE YOU GAS MONEY


----------



## TwistedMemories626

whats up zek


----------



## TwistedMemories626

dreamer1 is the last chance i have to get a ride lol


----------



## TwistedMemories626

who could say no to gas money lol


----------



## dreamer1

Lol......ill txt u tomorrow


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Lol......ill txt u tomorrow


cool dreamers doing it , we all know u r always down to lend a helping hand :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

TwistedMemories626 said:


> who could say no to gas money lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE HIGH DESERT MEMBERS HERE A LIL SNEEK PEAKS OF WHATS GOING ON


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR EVERYONE GOING TO TRAFFIC TOMARROW . CANT MAKE IT DUE TO WORK TTT LATINS FINEST COMING TOGETHER AS NOT JUS A CLUB BUT A FAMILY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Whoever not meeting up at carlos storage Imma head over @4 and ill be in the target parking lot waiting for everyone between 5 and 6am if anything text or call me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TRAFFIC CARSHOW . LATINS FINEST REPPIN TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TRAFFIC CAR SHOW TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERE A LIL LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB DE WATSONVILLE NORTH CALIFAS


----------



## mandoemex

When you showing this one I painted for you ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS JUS A DREAM MANDO 


mandoemex said:


> When you showing this one I painted for you ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> ITS JUS A DREAM MANDO


Bike coming out nice.


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

whats up ANTHONY .TTT YOUR BIKE LOOKED FIRME TODAY There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)+


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bike coming out nice.


THANKS HOMIE. ITS SOMETHING. TOP 3 IS WHAT I WANT AT VEGAS :x: WILL SEE LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## EL Presumido

Bike club great job! We representef hard at traffic today!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5::wave:There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
MYSTIFY B.C. 
TwistedMemories626 
Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)+


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## TwistedMemories626

whats up fam, i got a hardwood classic magic johnson laker jersey 1979-80 for sale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Sorry for the attatchments. Uploading from my phone.


----------



## dreamer1

Makes me wanna bring back...aztec dreams.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Sorry for the attatchments. Uploading from my phone.


TTT NO PROB G ALL PICS WELCOME


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 2 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
dreamer1+ 
LIL GOODTIMES CC+ 
Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)+ 
TwistedMemories626 
CaliLifeStyle


----------



## Lolophill13

dreamer1 said:


> Makes me wanna bring back...aztec dreams.....


Bring it back homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM










































 NOW IM HERE .TTT














*


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

Had a great day representing ,fam :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB DE WATSONVILLE CHAPTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

GREAT JOB BIKE CLUB AT TRAFFIC SHOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> Had a great day representing ,fam :thumbsup:


AND U ALSO PLACED :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

lowdude13 said:


> AND U ALSO PLACED :thumbsup:


 wasnt expecting to either TTT


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT POST A PIC PLAYER LETS SEE !!!! TTT


Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> wasnt expecting to either TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> wasnt expecting to either TTT


u should had lil bro thats a nice bike and sorry for not dropping your trophy shirley will go down this week to drop it off


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT POST A PIC PLAYER LETS SEE !!!! TTT


it in cotton kandys ride


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice)

lowdude13 said:


> u should had lil bro thats a nice bike and sorry for not dropping your trophy shirley will go down this week to drop it off


 Thanks Carlos TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

morning bump:fool2:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Nice paint homie


mr.widow-maker said:


> *STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW IM HERE .TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Nice paint homie


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump hope that widow-maker comes out for soboba


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

JUST WANT TO SAY GOOD JOB AT TRAFFIC SHOW! ! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

hope to see a few of us up at fresno on aug 17. nor cal planning on going


----------



## TwistedMemories626

is it a bad thing if you dont name your bike?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No it not victor


----------



## lowdude13

TwistedMemories626 said:


> is it a bad thing if you dont name your bike?


x2


----------



## lowdude13

Lolophill13 said:


> JUST WANT TO SAY GOOD JOB AT TRAFFIC SHOW! ! TTT


repeat in soboba :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up fam good morning, our beach cruise coming soon so let's get ready and get a food list started


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Food list for beach cruise so far 

Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods

Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

bump:wave:


----------



## TwistedMemories626

do we need a tent/quick shade? il also get drinks and ice chest


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Food list for beach cruise so far 

Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods

Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips

Victor: sodas,water,chips,mustard,ketchup


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Let me know whoever else is bringing what n ill update the list


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got into YUMA. widow maker will be getting assembled n were off to ESPANOLIA NEW MEXICO


----------



## lowdude13

TwistedMemories626 said:


> do we need a tent/quick shade? il also get drinks and ice chest


last year we were cruzing and swimming some shade would be good


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Jus got into YUMA. widow maker will be getting assembled n were off to ESPANOLIA NEW MEXICO


send me some pix


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER 2013 TTT. ESPANOLIA NEW MEXICO BOUND


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PHX BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Albuquerque new mex bump


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Taking home 1ST PLACE RADICAL TTT WIDOW MAKER 2K13 ESPANOLA NEW MEXICO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Phone broke :thumbsdown:


----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ

CRACKING SKULLZ PT 2 and STELLA DREAM WILL BE AT FARROWS CAR SHOW IN NORWALK ON SATURDAY 8/17. ANYBODY ELSE WANNA ROW?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

CRACKING SKULLZ said:


> CRACKING SKULLZ PT 2 and STELLA DREAM WILL BE AT FARROWS CAR SHOW IN NORWALK ON SATURDAY 8/17. ANYBODY ELSE WANNA ROW?


Maybe ill roll gotta see if I have anything going on


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

our newest member bike out of El Monte victor aka twistedmemories626 that will be joining up with us


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Taking home 1ST PLACE RADICAL TTT WIDOW MAKER 2K13 ESPANOLA NEW MEXICO


orale :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


u need to finish your display thats a badd ass bike


----------



## TwistedMemories626

anyone going to this one?


----------



## bluedream323

TwistedMemories626 said:


> anyone going to this one?


There's a show this Saturday in Norwalk ca


----------



## TwistedMemories626

bluedream323 said:


> There's a show this Saturday in Norwalk ca


whos going?


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Check us out the video done now from nothing to something with Latins finest car club n me http://youtu.be/RMumwsETF1U


----------



## Lolophill13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Check us out the video done now from nothing to something with Latins finest car club n me http://youtu.be/RMumwsETF1U


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Taking home 1ST PLACE RADICAL TTT WIDOW MAKER 2K13 ESPANOLA NEW MEXICO[/QUOTesweet mijo congrats!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEWEST ADDITION TO THE PEDAL CAR CLUB TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT


----------



## lowdude13

TwistedMemories626 said:


> whos going?


 :dunno:hey new member when r we going to meet u? ~cotton kandy~


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> ​


:dunno:​how many of those we have x4 ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PROJECTS????? 


lowdude13 said:


> :dunno:​how many of those we have x4 ?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who else is bringing food to our beach cruise that needs to be added to our list?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Food list for beach cruise so far 

Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods

Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips

Victor: sodas,water,chips,mustard,ketchup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

http://youtu.be/RMumwsETF1U


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## KrazyKutting

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT ALL FOR FFUN IN FRESNO. IF I PLACE THEN I DO.TTT


----------



## lowdude13

started to build graces 59 pixy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> started to build graces 59 pixy
> View attachment 682942
> View attachment 682943


OH SHIT IT LOOKS VERRY NICE


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> OH SHIT IT LOOKS VERRY NICE


Thanks bro . just the chrome guy damaged the threads on the crank need fix them and taking the display to get done the one I got from u .lets see how it looks when its all done


----------



## mr.widow-maker

hell ya


lowdude13 said:


> Thanks bro . just the chrome guy damaged the threads on the crank need fix them and taking the display to get done the one I got from u .lets see how it looks when its all done


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Grape vine bump


----------



## TwistedMemories626

the soonest would be at the moose lodge car show, or on the 31st for the beach


----------



## TwistedMemories626

lowdude13 said:


> :dunno:hey new member when r we going to meet u? ~cotton kandy~


 the soonest would be at the moose lodge car show, or on the 31st for the beach


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

DAMIEN DANIEL RICHIE FOOTBALL TODAY HS BALL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTt


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Job we'll done BC on all your win keep up the good work and for those of you back to school keep those grades up let's start on a good note this school year


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT for high desert chapter taking 7of7. Nelson best pedal car. Jr best trike. Now up here in fresno im taking home 2nd place full custom


----------



## Lolophill13

Good morning fam


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT for high desert chapter taking 7of7. Nelson best pedal car. Jr best trike. Now up here in fresno im taking home 2nd place full custom


you mean latins finest so cal no chapters


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump bump bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANGEL PRES OF THE NOR CAL CHAPTER HAVIN A BLAST AT FRESNO


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

BUMPT~T~T~ 4 all u members great job on those bikes! c u all at the beach!!!!:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEACH BUMP TTT


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BEG TO WHAT I GOT NOW !!!!!


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2:bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

:wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> :wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


wow thats nice


----------



## lowdude13

my baby gran daughter pixy almost done


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## EL Presumido

Nice- carlos


----------



## lowdude13

EL Presumido said:


> Nice- carlos


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 685384


U SHOULD OF PUT THE CLUB NAME LOL CAME OUT FIRME. HOPE IT A RIDEABLE BIKE N WILL MAKE IT TO THE BIKE CRUIZE


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> U SHOULD OF PUT THE CLUB NAME LOL CAME OUT FIRME. HOPE IT A RIDEABLE BIKE N WILL MAKE IT TO THE BIKE CRUIZE


 she can ride it but we going to show it first


----------



## lowdude13

Noon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> she can ride it but we going to show it first


​TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:rofl:BUMP:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Nice work guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOTTA GET THAT BOX TRAILER BLASTED WITH THE FINEST TTT


----------



## lowdude13

morning bump:wave:


----------



## chale63

:inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadddd up chalé


----------



## lowdude13

am bump:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOTTA GET THAT BOX TRAILER BLASTED WITH THE FINEST TTT


Wrap it we know a guy that could do it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lolophill13 said:


> Wrap it we know a guy that could do it


whats a price?


----------



## TwistedMemories626

placed at the moose lodge car show


----------



## TwistedMemories626

placed


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ttt


----------



## lowdude13

TwistedMemories626 said:


> placed


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TwistedMemories626 said:


> placed


Congratulations that's right


----------



## Lolophill13

mr.widow-maker said:


> whats a price?


We need measurements of trl
The box


----------



## mr.widow-maker

pm sent


Lolophill13 said:


> We need measurements of trl
> The box


----------



## mr.widow-maker

bump for the bike club


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

chale63 said:


> :inout:


hey u rolling 2 the beach sat.?:dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

am bump


----------



## Lolophill13

Am bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP FOR THOSE HATERS


----------



## lowdude13

lowdude13 said:


> :rofl:BUMP:biggrin:[/QUOTEsc u guys sat.am early!!1


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who's bringing a BBQ? 
Food list for beach cruise so far 

Shirley: hot dogs,buns,watermelon,cookies, etc paper goods

Joey: hamburgers,buns,water,sodas,chips

Victor: sodas,water,chips,mustard,ketchup


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

BUMP, beach tomarrow:run:lets do this bright & early members!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LEAVING AT 6AM


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Oh ok imma leave my house around 530 because be time I get to OC it's gonna be like 630 or 7 and I gotta drop off my girl n the baby at her parents before I go to the beach she's gonna go up to the beach around 1


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good job BC had a really great turn out job well done


----------



## dreamer1

Good fucken turn out.......next yr will b much better


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST WATSONVILLE BC YESTERDAY AT SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT REPPIN AT A SHOW YESTERDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

some beach cruise pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


>


what's up guys welcome to the the fam can't wait to meet you guys guys looking good


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST HIGH DESERT REPPIN AT A SHOW YESTERDAY


Looking good out there fam


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST WATSONVILLE BC YESTERDAY AT SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Good fucken turn out.......next yr will b much better


thats right getting dj dancing beach girls free food maybe some raffles hell yes got to be better ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> is that a lil boy next to chales bike?


That aint chales Bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> thats right getting dj dancing beach girls free food maybe some raffles hell yes got to be better ttt


Awards


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump let's get all are stuff ready for sat let's come out hard youngster's LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> That aint chales Bike


i know fuu im just being a smart ass:squint:


----------



## lowdude13

morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> i know fuu im just being a smart ass:squint:


:h5:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

am bumphno:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up BC get those bikes ready for tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Working on my car 1st then time to clean up widow maker n lets roll


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Loading up the bike TTT


----------



## lowdude13

10 pm bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Takin home 1st n best of show with $600 cash


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Takin home 1st n best of show with $600 cash


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Takin home 1st n best of show with $600 cash


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Less talk n more action. WIDOW MAKER DOWN FOR VEGAS. SEE YOU SOON STRIPPIN IT DOWN TODAY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning youngsters there is a show on sept 22 I would like all members to be there its for the st Jude kids so let's do it for the kids it in Riverside at Chile's next to Carlos and Shirley house from 10-3 so let's do it for the kids


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning youngsters there is a show on sept 22 I would like all members to be there its for the st Jude kids so let's do it for the kids it in Riverside at Chile's next to Carlos and Shirley house from 10-3 so let's do it for the kids


x2


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:congrats bike members on ur wins cash $ spend it wisley!!!!:yes: ~cottonkandy​~


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:congrats bike members on ur wins cash $ spend it wisley!!!!:yes: ~cottonkandy​~


U to shirly


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Good morning youngsters there is a show on sept 22 I would like all members to be there its for the st Jude kids so let's do it for the kids it in Riverside at Chile's next to Carlos and Shirley house from 10-3 so let's do it for the kids


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

BUMP~T~T~T latins finest b.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ pm BUMP:420:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

am bump:wow:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up BC were you fools at?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Working. Lets see if this $ get tookin


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Top of the morning bike club


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Top of the morning bike club


top of the morning to u to meeladd


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nice pic i don't member posting it TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good day today ttt


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good day today ttt


u dident even had to use your Ak today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> u dident even had to use your Ak today


ICE CUBE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lunch break


----------



## Lolophill13

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up Phil


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

VEGAS VEGAS TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump don't forget show this Sunday for st Jude kids lets all be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cant wait cruise night saturday n show sunday


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Cant wait cruise night saturday n show sunday


[h=2]October 26, 2013 Halloween Spoke-tacular[/h]_







Lowrider Bicycle Show & Trunk O' Treat_
October 26, 2013 Halloween Spoke-tacular. Lowrider Bicycle Show & Trunk O' Treat. Brought to you by Brown Brothers Productions, Jo Jo Devotions, and Universal Strike. Hosted by 909 Kreations So Cal. $15 for Cars $10 Bikes/Pedal Cars. 1st and 2nd Place Trophies for all catagories. Showtime 2pm-6pm. 23750 Alessandro Blvd. Moreno Valley, CA 92553. Ladies Vendor Boutique Inside. All vendors handing out candy too. Costume Contest!​


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up BC see you guys sunday


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

_*OCTOBER THE 26TH 2013 AT THE LAKE PERRIs
this show is open to lowrider bikes n pedal cars Ultimate for life c.c. is inviting all car clubs in the area who's going from the bike club im taking a bike *_:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

lowdude13 said:


> _*OCTOBER THE 26TH 2013 AT THE LAKE PERRIs
> this show is open to lowrider bikes n pedal cars Ultimate for life c.c. is inviting all car clubs in the area who's going from the bike club im taking a bike *_:thumbsup:


I'll see what's up


----------



## lowdude13

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDREW 6YRS.OLD:run:2DAY.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDREW 6YRS.OLD:run:2DAY.....


 RIGHT ON HAPPY BDAY ANDREW


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> PURPLE DICE ROLLIN SOON
> View attachment 459797


 :dunno:ya where u at?


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2: bump


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

* GETTIN READY FOR ST JUDES HOSPITAL*


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cool 80's out today


----------



## lowdude13

*BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lowdude13

:shh:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


cant wait vegas....:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Vegas here we come


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT CONFIRMED FOR INDOOR


----------



## dreamer1

Wad up


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Wad up


vegas


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT CONFIRMED FOR INDOOR


all of us right


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> vegas


We ready bro


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> We ready bro


we ready :thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan

wat up fellas, im selling a bike if anybody is interested hit me up 909638329one..thank u


----------



## nesio154

*LATINS FINEST HARBOR AREA BC IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!! *


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

nesio154 said:


> *LATINS FINEST HARBOR AREA BC IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!! *


What's up HB


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's cracken fam let's get those bikes ready


----------



## lowdude13

bump:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT VEGAS READY


----------



## dreamer1

We ready. .....2 more days


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Smh


----------



## WEST_MONKEY

what up famm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT WAT UP HIGH DESERT


----------



## WEST_MONKEY

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT WAT UP HIGH DESERT


what up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Running around for widow maker comin clean bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ANGLES N WIDOW MAKER TTT VEGAS


----------



## TwistedMemories626

anyone wonna roll with me? next week on the 26 in duarte. $5 to get in with a bag of candy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im headed to LA GENTE SUPERSHOW


----------



## lowdude13

Well the year is almost over latins finest bike club did a great job this year we went to all of the big shows and won not bad for a bike club thats been out for 2 1/2 year's this is only the beginning lets step our game up for 2014 some of the bikes n pedal cars r being redone for those who dont know grizzr n jimmy do painting zek custom parts I have a hook up with a engraving dude and air brushing guy just let them know Latins Finest on the move if u dont know now u know TTT


----------



## lowdude13

And a big congratulations to Richie n Zek out in vegas for their winnings


----------



## lowdude13

I have a blue bike for sale that I found at the show someone left it behind lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Lol haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I got a hook up on a painter,pinstriper,upholstery . What u need . NO BIKE WILL STAY THE SAME NEXT YEAR


lowdude13 said:


> Well the year is almost over latins finest bike club did a great job this year we went to all of the big shows and won not bad for a bike club thats been out for 2 1/2 year's this is only the beginning lets step our game up for 2014 some of the bikes n pedal cars r being redone for those who dont know grizzr n jimmy do painting zek custom parts I have a hook up with a engraving dude and air brushing guy just let them know Latins Finest on the move if u dont know now u know TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> I got a hook up on a painter,pinstriper,upholstery . What u need . NO BIKE WILL STAY THE SAME NEXT YEAR


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTTT


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Was up


----------



## lowdude13

:wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Yup I agree Ziek we doing big things time to step are game up bump that shit TTMFT bc


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Congrats to are BC today putting it down at the LA gente show today two 1 place TTMFT we come


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## lowdude13

the homie in the middle should have taken first


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13

whats up nor cal latins finest :wave:


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Congrats to are BC today putting it down at the LA gente show today two 1 place TTMFT we come


x:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Congratulations. ..


----------



## lowdude13

pm bump:420:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

up grading mode for 2014


----------



## chale63

Took the bike to Zeks painter lets see how it comes out 2014 TTT


----------



## lowdude13

chale63 said:


> Took the bike to Zeks painter lets see how it comes out 2014 TTT


:wave:get down chale,say hello 2 the fam. for me...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FIR 2K14


----------



## chale63

What up homie what u go Ben up to ok I will homie girl


----------



## lowdude13

hello all bike members:wave:we all need to get ready 4 2014 step it up some....:yes:


----------



## lowdude13

chale63 said:


> What up homie what u go Ben up to ok I will homie girl


 see u soon i like ur idea u going kandy!


----------



## chale63

Good moneing fam Ttt


----------



## lowdude13

chale63 said:


> Good moneing fam Ttt


:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTMFT LETS GO REPRESENT TODAY TTT 4 SHOWS SEE ALL TONIGHT AT LO NUESTRO


----------



## chale63

Hey what up homie what al y'all doing


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Relaxing now good day today hit shows all day n night


----------



## mr.widow-maker

1place widow maker,allien bike 2nd,chale 3rd ,pedal car 2nd AT 909 KREATIONZ BIKE SHOW...... THEN WIDOWMAKER 1ST PLACE AT LO NUESTRO CRUISE NIGHT.


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


Whats up G


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump bump MUTHA fuckas cus is choooo lol


----------



## lowdude13

SWEET AS KANDY!! CK. THIS OUT YOUNGSTERS..


lowdude13 said:


>


----------



## lowdude13

HAPPY HOLLOWEEN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Stylistics show tomorrow


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1

Q-vole


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2:bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Post pics here dreamer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I mean lowdude lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I mean carlos


----------



## TwistedMemories626

Nov 16 REAL CLASSICS C.C. CRUISE NIGHTS AT MANNY EL LOCO 845 W. CYPRESS ST. COVINA
EVERY 3rd SATURDAYS, TOP 24 ENTRIES GET FIRME TROPHIES, GOOD MUSIC BY O.G. CHENTE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO. VENDORS(no food) WELCOME $25 MORE INFO CALL MANNY 562.244.1080 or CHENTE 626.367.6473


----------



## TwistedMemories626

anyone down to go?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Sunday November 10th traffic toy drive in Ontario 9am to 3pm we want everybody there. We will be having a meeting that day so everyone needs to be there. Letting everybody know ahead of time so everybody can make it n gives everybody time to make plans to be there.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT youngsters keep those grades up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT happy bday chale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## WEST_MONKEY

Wasshuppp famn ^_^


----------



## lowdude13

WEST_MONKEY said:


> Wasshuppp famn ^_^


hey wasup monkey


----------



## lowdude13

TwistedMemories626 said:


> Nov 16 REAL CLASSICS C.C. CRUISE NIGHTS AT MANNY EL LOCO 845 W. CYPRESS ST. COVINA
> EVERY 3rd SATURDAYS, TOP 24 ENTRIES GET FIRME TROPHIES, GOOD MUSIC BY O.G. CHENTE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO. VENDORS(no food) WELCOME $25 MORE INFO CALL MANNY 562.244.1080 or CHENTE 626.367.6473


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

bump:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning members


----------



## lowdude13

night bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bump bc TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:good morning all members!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY BDAY MONKEY. PART OF THE HIGH DESERT CHAPTER


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sup foo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TwistedMemories626

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


did u go?


----------



## TwistedMemories626

i got top 25 for all entries


----------



## lowdude13

TwistedMemories626 said:


> i got top 25 for all entries


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats up victor


----------



## TwistedMemories626

whats up zek


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TEXAS STATE LINE BUMP


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Headed home from THE 42ND ANNUAL TEJANO SUPERSHOW HERE IN ODESSA TX. BROUGHT MY BIKE LAST YEAR NOT THIS YEAR BUT FORSHURE NEXT YEAR I WILL BE TAKIN HOME BEST OF SHOW WITH OUT A DOUGHT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Big HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO RICHIE 15


----------



## lowdude13

richies bd gift :naughty:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


>


THAT LIL PIXIE IS CLEAN...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

1 1 YEAR CHANGE 1


----------



## 78mc

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Is the pixie from the IE? The reason I'm asking is because I made one for my son's sister when I was still with his mom. She had moved to the IE this year. I'm wondering if she sold it? I painted it the same color...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

78mc no this 1 was a complete build from the ground up. But yes it in the IE There 2 simular in the ie


----------



## 78mc

mr.widow-maker said:


> 78mc no this 1 was a complete build from the ground up. But yes it in the IE There 2 simular in the ie


Oh ok. Just had to ask. I was thinking she sold it. The color looks the same. Thanks..


----------



## lowdude13

78mc said:


> Oh ok. Just had to ask. I was thinking she sold it. The color looks the same. Thanks..


i built for my baby granddaughter from ground up






:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

oneofakind said:


> THAT LIL PIXIE IS CLEAN...


*​thanks *


----------



## lowdude13

78mc said:


> Oh ok. Just had to ask. I was thinking she sold it. The color looks the same. Thanks..


its purple marble and pinstriped my mike lamberson


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Afternoon bump


----------



## lowdude13

out of commission till further notice:shh:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Took my mom to see a house in yucaipa, for the price yall pay for a new house no yard. This place is a 1bedroom house sits on 9acres of land. For less then $600 month. Imagine that shit


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Took my mom to see a house in yucaipa, for the price yall pay for a new house no yard. This place is a 1bedroom house sits on 9acres of land. For less then $600 month. Imagine that shit


SO U MOVING WITH MOM?


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Took my mom to see a house in yucaipa, for the price yall pay for a new house no yard. This place is a 1bedroom house sits on 9acres of land. For less then $600 month. Imagine that shit


buy it and take bruce with u u can ride him all day lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> SO U MOVING WITH MOM?


Naw


----------



## lowdude13

bump :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good morning bc / pc


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13

this wkend tamale festival yummmmmy!:rimshot:foodmusic,parade vendors !!:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

:run:*page 600 *:run:


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Clean up the whips there a show tomarrow


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT


Wtf is angles bike.....


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT ANGLES BIKE TTT


:werd:


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2::wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL OR LE WHO GIVES A FUCK  everyone knows who bike that about


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> EL OR LE WHO GIVES A FUCK  everyone knows who bike that about


:wow:


----------



## lowdude13

hope i see all bike members @ ur show ...lets do this ... thanks!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT SHIRLY


----------



## lowdude13

:run:T~T~T~ bump 4 latins finest b.c.:run:sat. ​fun day!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YEAAAAAAAAA BUDDY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

i would like to think our NOR CAL CHAPTER FOR COMING DOWN TO OUR SHOW TTT. LATINS FINEST 831


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JAYDEN (NOR CAL) N ME WITH MY BEST OF SHOW PLAQUE. THANKS TO ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COCHELLA


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up FAM new look for ANGEL 4 LIFE BIKE COMING FOR 2014


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2k14


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See everyone tonight


----------



## Kiloz

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Was,up homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE BC


----------



## dreamer1

Pinche profe woke u up miklo


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR THE BC


Wake up bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Pinche Miklo and his widow maker. I still remember when he used to ride it to get his trophy. Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I still will player watch


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> I still will player watch


Sure you will


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. I don't have to wake y'all up do I?


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. For widow maker


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump?


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

Merry Christmas from Bacajol family


----------



## lowdude13

Merry Christmas to all bike members from .Nor Cal to So.Cal


----------



## ElProfeJose

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## ElProfeJose

This is lil Jose's early Xmas gift from my brother.


----------



## ElProfeJose

I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale lil jose got a bikla


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT GOT A LETTERMAN FOR CHRISTMAS. FROM ME TO ME :roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Orale lil jose got a bikla


Simon. He got him a daily.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Good morning BC let's get ready for the new year


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. He got him a daily.


orale hit up the bike members they can hook up his bike with custom parts and make he gets his bike club shirts lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

grands kid having a blast with santa


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 979114
> grands kid having a blast with santa


Nice.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to. All have a great and safe day today


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


>


El profe ^^^^^


----------



## mr.widow-maker

FRESH FEST 2013 TONIGHT

THE GAME
E40
TOO SHORT
Ja rule
MYSTCAL 
SCARFACE

LATINS FINEST LA BC will be on STAGE. when they ride our lowlows out on stage. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Muy chingon 



mr.widow-maker said:


> FRESH FEST 2013 TONIGHT
> 
> THE GAME
> E40
> TOO SHORT
> Ja rule
> MYSTCAL
> SCARFACE
> 
> LATINS FINEST LA BC will be on STAGE. when they ride our lowlows out on stage. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Post pics playuh


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

*scareface*







tooshort







e40







sugnight














problem







the GAME


----------



## mr.widow-maker

UIIEPOPCORN














YG


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

THANKS TO DB PROMOTIONS FOR GIVING LATINS FINEST THE OPPORTUNITY TO BE ON STAGE WITH ALL THE REAL WEST COAST OG'S TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Slim shady


----------



## dreamer1

I wonder how tf he got on stage wit no bike.....guess we all know tha deal.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR THE HATERZ OF 2K13!!! NOW TYM3 4 SUM R34L SH1T T0 P0P 2K14


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> I wonder how tf he got on stage wit no bike.....guess we all know tha deal.....


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR THE HATERZ OF 2K13!!! NOW TYM3 4 SUM R34L SH1T T0 P0P 2K14


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol eso


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good day today TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump


----------



## Kiloz

East coast afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WEST COAST BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Jus got my air tanks back


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Charging the caddy batts


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Morning bump youngsters


----------



## ElProfeJose

bumperrr checkkkkkk


----------



## lowdude13

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Morning bump youngsters


hey good morning


----------



## Lolophill13

What up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> What up


Wow are you lost like I am? I thought this was the car club page


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> Wow are you lost like I am? I thought this was the car club page


:loco: too much coffee


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> :loco: too much coffee


Need some now.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13

uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## lowdude13

saturday bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5:


What's up player. What's the good life all about


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up player. What's the good life all about


Chillin takin care of family shit. Pops dad on life support n shit


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Chillin takin care of family shit. Pops dad on life support n shit


That's tough. Man try to behave and be a good grand son


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all. Let's make it a great day!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ElProfeJose said:


> That's tough. Man try to behave and be a good grand son


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump it or dump it


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2::worship:


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> :fool2::worship:


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> :fool2::worship:


GRated player


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up b.c


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Here's a couple of pics TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Any one else have any pics of your car. Or bike. Send them to me.


----------



## dreamer1

:naughty:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Who's there?


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> Who's there?


:naughty:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

:rant::h5: WUZZZ UP MEMBERS,,,,


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRAND NEW ITEMS 2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS 2 20INCH WHITEWALLS 2 TUBES 4 TWISTED RING TRIMS +++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++ PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS
I have access to all lowrider bikes parts possible


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> BRAND NEW ITEMS 2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS 2 20INCH WHITEWALLS 2 TUBES 4 TWISTED RING TRIMS +++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++ PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS
> I have access to all lowrider bikes parts possible


post pix of parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Cant no computer


----------



## Ladybug32

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd it do yall


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

*If you like what you see and would be interested in possibly joining or just meeting our family hit me up pm me and I'll hit you up. 

Constructive critasism is encouraged on my part

thanks for viewing and leave a coment homies........*


----------



## lowdude13

There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 0 guests)


----------



## lowdude13

:h5:BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

*​BUMP*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Superbowl bump tttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump for the lil homies?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Whats up lil goodtimes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

He back


----------



## lowdude13

COTTON KANDY PASSING THRU....:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Afternoon bump ?


----------



## lowdude13

*Streetlow Magazine Car Show 

Let Me Ride Tour 2014

The Sports Complex in Salinas, Ca. March 9th 2014

**Salinas, Ca. RAIN DATE OF MARCH 16th 2014
roll call whos rollin up north to support nor cal family so far me ,grizzly, think dreamer, jimmy, *


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Maybe me


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Maybe me


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan

Greeting’s Latins Finest, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We trying


----------



## lowdude13

Ariztlan said:


> Greeting’s Latins Finest, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014.
> 
> Register Early Show is over 60% Full.
> 
> The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium.
> 
> Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*
> 
> Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!
> 
> For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info.
> 
> Have a great Blessed Day.


yup we trying soo much happening in march


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Up north IMPALAS MAG. on a SATURDAY .
STREEETLOW next day on SUNDAY
THEN UNIQUES 
N ARIZONA SUPERSHOW YUP BUZZY month


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump for the bike club


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gm bc time to make that $


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

​T~T~T members!!!alday everyday...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

San juan Capistrano,ca bump lunch time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:passing by....:wave: ​COTTON KANDY~


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats up Bc


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Whats up bc get those bikes ready let's challenge your self and step your game up cus we coming LF TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Whats up bc get those bikes ready let's challenge your self and step your game up cus we coming LF TTMFT


N if u dont know NOW U KNOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Whats up MEMBERS. Thinkin on a bbq at my pad today. U guys welcome to come up. Afternoon time come kick it n chill. Potluck style as always. Hit me up if yall down to come . 5pm


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ members!!!!


----------



## lowdude13

getting ready for the show:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY BDAY TO WATSONVILLE PRES ANGEL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning bump


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Hurd you guys comeing out with a heavy hitter ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol u already know


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Hahah sick as foo.....
Take care off her dreamer other then alot off money put in to it also dedication time nd it meant alot to me hope you keep on makeing her look nice nd it gets somewhere..


----------



## lowdude13

post some pics :dunno:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Thise is all i got...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Nd thise


----------



## lowdude13

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thise is all i got...


dammm thats nice how much


----------



## dreamer1

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Hahah sick as foo.....
> Take care off her dreamer other then alot off money put in to it also dedication time nd it meant alot to me hope you keep on makeing her look nice nd it gets somewhere..


U know I'm a do some upgrades soon that's tha plan carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT BIKE CLUB


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's bc next weekend LF headed up north


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

dreamer1 said:


> U know I'm a do some upgrades soon that's tha plan carnal....


Get down homeboy after al its yours now..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

This weekend Grizzly


----------



## lowdude13

:rofl:BUMP....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Salinas n hollister THIS WEEKEND


----------



## dreamer1

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Get down homeboy after al its yours now..


U know it my brotha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam Socal looking good sale it 2k lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13

:shh: shuuuu good night members.:inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

2 days till take off


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> 2 days till take off


Where u going foo


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Where u going foo


Vacation


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Vacation


:loco: foo u act like ur going on a plane..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> :loco: foo u act like ur going on a plane..


Yup gunna fly to Hollister


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BAKERSFIELD BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Good job in HOLLISTER N SALINAS CA BC 5 BIKES TAKIN 15 AWARDS HOME IN 2 DAYS . NOW HEADED TO THE RED WOOD NATIONAL PARK


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good job in HOLLISTER N SALINAS CA BC 5 BIKES TAKIN 15 AWARDS HOME IN 2 DAYS . NOW HEADED TO THE RED WOOD NATIONAL PARK


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

POST PICS FROM NORCAL


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WIDOW MAKER IN NORCAL TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## oneofakind

Was up fellas I'm headed to the palms springs area Monday and want to shoot a couple bikes from the ie area hot me up in a PM if interested


----------



## dreamer1

oneofakind said:


> Was up fellas I'm headed to the palms springs area Monday and want to shoot a couple bikes from the ie area hot me up in a PM if interested


Dammm I'm in O.C....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

oneofakind said:


> Was up fellas I'm headed to the palms springs area Monday and want to shoot a couple bikes from the ie area hot me up in a PM if interested


Im off the 10 in yucaipa 909 258 8500


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

the next GENERATION


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup: sweet new generation:yes:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> [​nice/QUOTE]


----------



## lowdude13

HAPPY ST.PATRICKS DAY!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WU TANG CLAN video shoot going Down in LA RIGHT NOW. LATIN FINEST BC IN HOUSE


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump what u got


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT hectic days getting ready for show


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CLUB OF THE YEAR 2K14 AT UNIQUES 40ENTRIES TOTAL


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gn ill post more tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

MANY PPL GUNNA HATE BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS QUALITY N QUANTITY WHO CARES. WE DO IT TO SUPPORT. CANT FORGET U START WITH A POS N WORK UR WAY UP. WE DONT JUDGE


----------



## regalicious

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt


 Whats up bro are you going to pick up El TRIBAL...


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

regalicious said:


> Whats up bro are you going to pick up El TRIBAL...


Collectin rest of feria


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

Wat up ninjas


----------



## Elculishi

What's new


----------



## lowdude13

Elculishi said:


> What's new


:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:bump bike members...


----------



## lowdude13

:dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## frankthatank13

Does anyone know the difference between hydro and air cylinders?


----------



## chale63

frankthatank13 said:


> Does anyone know the difference between hydro and air cylinders?


Hydro goes on the forks air goes where the spring is


----------



## chale63

WHATS UP FAM


----------



## chale63




----------



## lowdude13

chale63 said:


> WHATS UP FAM


:wave:wadup chale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## frankthatank13

I thought Hydro uses fluid and air uses air? Doesn't really matter where the cylinders are mounted. I guess I'm the confused one.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

This bitch coming together ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Frames on. Can't be fuckin with bikes all my life


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Frames on. Can't be fuckin with bikes all my life


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Monday bump


----------



## ngockonvang

Thank you so much! Really rich content and very useful information. I found my problem’s solution starting over here. I exceedingly advocate his/her machinery by means of the valuable enlightening information.


----------



## lowdude13

ngockonvang said:


> Thank you so much! Really rich content and very useful information. I found my problem’s solution starting over here. I exceedingly advocate his/her machinery by means of the valuable enlightening information.


my thoughts the same


----------



## mr.widow-maker

? :dunno:


----------



## lowdude13

:werd:


----------



## lowdude13

ngockonvang said:


> Thank you so much! Really rich content and very useful information. I found my problem’s solution starting over here. I exceedingly advocate his/her machinery by means of the valuable enlightening information.


:loco::werd:hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13

HAPPY EASTER ​MEMBERS....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Happy 4 20 lol


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Happy 4 20 lol


uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Qvole


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:420:pm bump...


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

:shh:


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning BUMP


----------



## lowdude13

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump BUMP


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To 
The 
Top


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats up Juan


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats up Juan


Chillin bro! Whats up with you?


----------



## dreamer1

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Chillin bro! Whats up with you?


I heard u were doing time upstate for trying to kidnap ur girl foo....


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

dreamer1 said:


> I heard u were doing time upstate for trying to kidnap ur girl foo....


Well that was the wrong juan lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Well that was the wrong juan lol


It was all over the news Juan reyes


----------



## lowdude13

:wave: hi b members...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> It was all over the news Juan reyes


Lmao! Well I didnt see it on univision so its not true lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam it lol


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning another day another dollar


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No time to bump. All working hard TTT MEMBERS


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:​ hello bike members....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Caddy fest was good


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Caddy fest was good


so was my burrito :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:BUMP bike pg.get ready 4 torres!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Got a new roller. Reppin from san Diego,ca ttt we growing lil by lil


----------



## mr.widow-maker

uniques cinco de mayo show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

caddy fest 2014














[h=6]S[/h]


----------



## mr.widow-maker

caddy fest 2014


----------



## mr.widow-maker

thNK YOU COOKIE PRODUCTION ​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I would like to welcome to the entire LATINS FINEST FAMILY. THE HOMIE TONY. He will be rollin with us n puttin it down like always in SAN DIEGO,CA. N REPRESTIN WHEN POSSIBLE WHERE EVER WE GO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IF YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SEE HERE AT LATINS FINEST AND ARE A SOLO RIDER IN OR AROUND SO CAL and is interested in JOINING A CLUB. PLZ PM ME. THANK YOU LAYITLOW FOLLOWERS. FEEL FREE TO COMENT ON OUR PAGE. HERE ARE A COUPLE THINGS THAT OUR CLUB HAS COMING UP. ALL WELCOMED TO COME OUT AN HAVE A GREAT TIME.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP TTT


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

get ready 4 sun.bring out those bad ass bikes...:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yes sir


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

picked up the alien bike rims from the engraver and other parts coming along pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1262162
> picked up the alien bike rims from the engraver and other parts coming along pretty good :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## lowdude13

:420:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

WORLDWIDE LATINS FINEST AUSTRALIA BC WELCOME TO THE FAMILY


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


nice


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

she s getting a full make over coming soon


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump ttt


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>










hola


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Torres count down 5 days away


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13

:yes:whos ready 4 torres!! its going down sunday...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


>


bump
:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Round 3 at TORRES EMPIRE


----------



## dreamer1

Im back....


----------



## lowdude13

Latins Finest doing big as always they took 7 bikes and brought home 6 frist places at torres this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

View attachment 1319802


----------



## lowdude13

View attachment 1319810


----------



## lowdude13

bike club chillin with dub


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## D.Griego

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

D.Griego said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5: how everything up there homie


----------



## D.Griego

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5: how everything up there homie


Everything is going good over here, good to see u guys putting it down last weekend.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt thanks


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Like to thank our norcal chap for driving 6 hrs to our event at Huntington beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

IMPERIALS SHOW HAWAIIAN GARDENS THIS PAST SUNDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## lowdude13

am bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Me DREAMER N ALEX WOULD LIKE TO SAY HAPPY BDAY AND HOPE YOU LIKE YOUR PRESENT FROM US TO U. WELCOME TO THE CLUB CHOWW


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

OLDIES CAR SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

POMONA CRUISE NIGHTS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## dreamer1

:inout:


----------



## lowdude13

:inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

latin lux bike show ? Who wanna roll


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> latin lux bike show ? Who wanna roll


:inout:


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> :inout:


:inout:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## dreamer1

:inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## cwplanet

Good to see you out here in Santa Ana DReamer:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

cwplanet said:


> Good to see you out here in Santa Ana DReamer:thumbsup:


It was nice seen u.....thanks for the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

New stuff for the bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Welcome lil DREAMER


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

CAR WASH IN WATSONVILLE GOING ON TOMORROW IN WATSONVILLE


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## renaissance-x

Doesnt a name like latins finest sound a little unwelcoming? Im staring a bike club called caucasian excellence or caucasians only.. Cant decide what i like best.


----------



## renaissance-x

Are blacks whites and asians allowed to join? Not hating though.


----------



## ElProfeJose

renaissance-x said:


> Doesnt a name like latins finest sound a little unwelcoming? Im staring a bike club called caucasian excellence or caucasians only.. Cant decide what i like best.


Well to answer your question I guess it depends on who you ask. My self nahhhh I know all my Latins finest family are good people and welcoming new members into the club is not a issue sheathed they are white black yellow or brown. We don't discriminate or racial profile other clubs we named the club Latins finest because that's the best name we came up with as a new starting club in late 2011....how ever not every one in our family is Latin....miklow been with the family since day -199


----------



## ElProfeJose

renaissance-x said:


> Are blacks whites and asians allowed to join? Not hating though.


Yup. As long as they are on the same page as the club and they feel the love and the club feels their love.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> Yup. As long as they are on the same page as the club and they feel the love and the club feels their love.


x2


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to everyone out there. TTT.


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> CAR WASH IN WATSONVILLE GOING ON TOMORROW IN WATSONVILLE


:thumbsup:whats yuppp watsonvillle members lets go to vegas save the date...:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Watsonville bump


----------



## lowdude13

well its time to build the alian back together getting it ready for 2015


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning. Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Rusted, og , straight , twisted or custom who cares what you build. Its all about how much dedication you have to you the club n to the LOWRIDER nation. We dont complain or hate on others I MEAN Y SHOULD WE HATE ON SOMEONE WHO AINT ON OUR LEVEL! TO some it a hobby n others it a lifestyle.FOR ALL THE MEMBERS IN LATINS FINEST BC. YOU GUYS GOT SOME BADD ASS BIKES N ARE GOIN TO THE TOP 1 day at a time. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Rusted, og , straight , twisted or custom who cares what you build. Its all about how much dedication you have to you the club n to the LOWRIDER nation. We dont complain or hate on others I MEAN Y SHOULD WE HATE ON SOMEONE WHO AINT ON OUR LEVEL! TO some it a hobby n others it a lifestyle.FOR ALL THE MEMBERS IN LATINS FINEST BC. YOU GUYS GOT SOME BADD ASS BIKES N ARE GOIN TO THE TOP 1 day at a time. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IS IN THE HOUSE



Word. Nothing but the finest to each their own and if you have a show bike or a street bike. That's your world. And big props to you for doing it. But one thing for sure is no hating allowed here. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Rusted or busted welcome home. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

The beach cruise video will be done soon.


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Rusted, og , straight , twisted or custom who cares what you build. Its all about how much dedication you have to you the club n to the LOWRIDER nation. We dont complain or hate on others I MEAN Y SHOULD WE HATE ON SOMEONE WHO AINT ON OUR LEVEL! TO some it a hobby n others it a lifestyle.FOR ALL THE MEMBERS IN LATINS FINEST BC. YOU GUYS GOT SOME BADD ASS BIKES N ARE GOIN TO THE TOP 1 day at a time. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IS IN THE HOUSE


Wtf....is this miklo


----------



## lowdude13

dreamer1 said:


> Wtf....is this miklo


He's proud of all u guys .u guys r doing a great job on those bikes and and alwsys travling to all shows not just in town always on the map putting it down the new members r awesome keep up the great work Latins Finest b.c


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> He's proud of all u guys .u guys r doing a great job on those bikes and and alwsys travling to all shows not just in town always on the map putting it down the new members r awesome keep up the great work Latins Finest b.c


One family....one team.....one club......nothing but the finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SI MUTHAFUCKIN MON


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> SI MUTHAFUCKIN MON


pinche zeek we need to give zeek a spanish name :biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

El widow pinche maker


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> pinche zeek we need to give zeek a spanish name :biggrin:


Miklo


----------



## EL Presumido

mr.widow-maker said:


> Rusted, og , straight , twisted or custom who cares what you build. Its all about how much dedication you have to you the club n to the LOWRIDER nation. We dont complain or hate on others I MEAN Y SHOULD WE HATE ON SOMEONE WHO AINT ON OUR LEVEL! TO some it a hobby n others it a lifestyle.FOR ALL THE MEMBERS IN LATINS FINEST BC. YOU GUYS GOT SOME BADD ASS BIKES N ARE GOIN TO THE TOP 1 day at a time. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST IS IN THE HOUSE


Well Said Miclow.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

EL Presumido said:


> Well Said Miclow.....


I didn't write that :roflmao: jkjk


----------



## ElProfeJose

Afternoon bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> He's proud of all u guys .u guys r doing a great job on those bikes and and alwsys travling to all shows not just in town always on the map putting it down the new members r awesome keep up the great work Latins Finest b.c


Its always nice to see new bikes out ther.....hopefully san jose in a few weeks....Anybody wanna roll....


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dreamer1 said:


> Its always nice to see new bikes out ther.....hopefully san jose in a few weeks....Anybody wanna roll....


Put in for gas


----------



## dreamer1

mr.widow-maker said:


> Put in for gas


This is y I love miklo


----------



## KrazyKutting

dreamer1 said:


> This is y I love miklo


:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> This is y I love miklo


Love and hate relationship you guys have. You know that


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning Cabrones!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

ElProfeJose said:


> Love and hate relationship you guys have. You know that


N she still my favorite b****


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Got off of work bump.


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Long beach bound


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Post pics. Let's see what's it like to have a weekend off. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

No pics


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## dreamer1

:inout:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Hola.


----------



## lowdude13

breaking out 2015 with 3 new toys for the bike club :thumbsup:for them haters


----------



## ElProfeJose

Peddling bump


----------



## dreamer1

lowdude13 said:


> breaking out 2015 with 3 new toys for the bike club :thumbsup:for them haters


Cant wait to see them bro......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump in the night time


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NEW CHAPTER IN THE PROCESS


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> NEW CHAPTER IN THE PROCESS


Firme


----------



## mr.widow-maker

It still winter in AUSTRALIA but here a lil show that went down. TTT FOR LEE N CARLOS


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Doing it. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13

Hola


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning bump


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VEGAS TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wat up short


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CONGRATS FAM TAKIN 3 OF 3 TROPHY HOME FROM VEGAS. LATINS FINEST TTT


----------



## lowdude13

mr.widow-maker said:


> CONGRATS FAM TAKIN 3 OF 3 TROPHY HOME FROM VEGAS. LATINS FINEST TTT


nothing but the finest :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:rimshot: a happy bday to dreamer... enjoy ur day!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2::bowrofl:bump


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## lowdude13

down_by_law said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Getting ready for san jose


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

New chapter in the process


----------



## bluedream323

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats up Nelson


----------



## lowdude13

lowdude13 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

:drama:


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## mr.widow-maker

Orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

for sale make an offer


----------



## ATX

wat year is it and wat r the serial numbers?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ATX said:


> wat year is it and wat r the serial numbers?


Were my chain foo


----------



## ATX

mr.widow-maker said:


> Were my chain foo


HA! I knew you'd ask it's on my bike for the next show


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX said:


> HA! I knew you'd ask it's on my bike for the next show


I Have Engraved Parts,ill Trade For Chain


----------



## lowdude13

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1457537
> for sale make an offer


sold


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> I Have Engraved Parts,ill Trade For Chain


Ma's joto gtfoh :roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ATX said:


> HA! I knew you'd ask it's on my bike for the next show


Smh


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

2015 Lowrider bike beach cruise coming soon. TTT


----------



## lowdude13

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1457537
> for sale make an offer


sold


----------



## lowdude13

ElProfeJose said:


> 2015 Lowrider bike beach cruise coming soon. TTT


:dunno:when


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> :dunno:when


2015 soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5:


Hey if you get a chance call me. I have some good ideas to share with you


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good ideas bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bike bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:am BUMP... good morning members...:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Streetlow 2k14 vegas


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pic. Ttt


----------



## lowdude13

:fool2:


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTt


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Our next beach cruise date coming soon.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I'mout of ccommission for a Lil stepped on 4 nails


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

bump bump bump!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTt


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hope you all are having a good Holliday's shure ddon't like the new lil


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=842465989107722


----------



## Alex11

really nice vehicles. bikes are wonderfull way to maintain your body and inner strength!


----------



## lowdude13

shes coming back out with a new look


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump. TTT.


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

founded late october 2011 and just keeps moving forward :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Early morning bump.


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## lowdude13

latins finest bike club ripen in Vegas artistic bc bike cruz 2015


----------



## lowdude13

culuchi repin south LA


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## lowdude13

Kentucky Australia north n south cali mexico Cuilapam de Guerrero we still here baby :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

rubbing the competition away lol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> rubbing the competition away lol
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Yup. She is ready.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning. Boys and girls. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TTT
:+1:


----------



## lowdude13

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> TTT
> :+1:


:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

latins finest in the beginning lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

your bike has tons of potential keep working on it love the green :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

bump
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

LATINS finest bike club. Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Thursday morning bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Ttt.


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ttt.


----------



## lowdude13

:roflmao:BUMP WILL B THERE WITH THE BIKES...:roflmao:save the date cottonkandy...


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Saturday morning bump. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Morning bump. TTT.


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1660178


Drama free zone


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 Don't miss out on this one this year you will not regret it we are expecting a great turn out


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

nice line up:thumbsup: torres super show 2015 we all placed all 1st place not bad


----------



## lowdude13

View attachment 1735778


----------



## lowdude13

View attachment 1735794


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

Any one can help with any info of where or how can i get a hold of any one doin them custom display or custom steering wheel cover any info we'll help thanks ....mr chuco...


----------



## lowdude13

taking the g ride out for a cruzzzz lol


----------



## lowdude13

:roflmao:GO DODGERS....:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

wasup latins finest bc get those bikes finish for 2016 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13




----------

